# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Mlenchon, mis en accusation dans plusieurs affaires, fait une crise d'hystrie et violente un procureur

## Mingolito

*Popularit : Mlenchon devient la personnalit politique prfre des Franais*



<<*Avec une progression record de 19 points, le candidat  la prsidentielle dpasse ce mois-ci Emmanuel Macron avec 51 % d'opinions positives* dans le dernier baromtre Elabe pour "Les Echos" et Radio classique.

C'est une nouvelle illustration de la bonne dynamique de Jean-Luc Mlenchon dans le sprint final de cette campagne. Le candidat  l'lection prsidentielle gagne ce mois-ci 19 points dans le baromtre politique d'Elabe pour "Les Echos" et Radio Classique. Ce qui lui permet de devenir la personnalit politique prfre des Franais, avec 51 % d'opinions positives, loin devant Emmanuel Macron et Alain Jupp, tous deux  44 %. "C'est totalement indit", constate Yves-Marie Cann, le directeur des tudes politiques chez Elabe.

Depuis le lancement de ce baromtre  l'automne 2015, jamais une personnalit politique n'avait enregistr une progression si forte. Jean-Luc Mlenchon est galement l'un des seuls  dpasser la barre symbolique des 50 %. Seul Alain Jupp avait russi cette performance, entre dcembre 2015 et mars 2016. 

Selon Yves-Marie Cann, les dbats tlviss ont jou un rle majeur pour l'ancien snateur PS : "Il a russi  convaincre qu'il tait proche du quotidien des gens et de leurs attentes", explique-t-il.
Une image "lisse"

Jean-Luc Mlenchon progresse naturellement  gauche, o il gagne 19 points,  71 % d'opinions positives, loin devant Emmanuel Macron et Benot Hamon, tous deux  62 %. Mais il ralise galement une perce de 18 points  droite et  l'extrme-droite,  respectivement 33 % et  37 % de bonnes opinions. "Il arrive  incarner la protestation contre le systme. Ce qui touche toutes les sensibilits", souligne Yves-Marie Cann.
 lire aussi

Pour le sondeur, si le candidat arrive  susciter un tel engouement, c'est parce qu'il a russi  "lisser son image" : "Ses analyses ont toujours t partages par de nombreux Franais, mais ses colres constituaient un handicap", dtaille-t-il. Le sondeur se veut toutefois prudent : "Sa perce peut traduire une fragilit, une incertitude de l'opinion. Le moindre faux pas et tout pourrait s'effondrer", prvient-il avant de faire le parallle avec la campagne de 2012. "Il avait aussi connu une belle dynamique en fin de campagne mais au soir du premier tour, son rsultat tait plus bas que prvu, avec 11,1 % des voix".


*Fillon toujours au plus bas*

La progression spectaculaire de Jean-Luc Mlenchon contraste avec les performances des autres candidats, qui se maintiennent par rapport  la dernire enqute. Emmanuel Macron reste ainsi sur le podium avec 44 % d'opinions positives, perdant 1 point ce mois-ci. Mme perte pour Benot Hamon , qui se classe cinquime avec une image juge positive par 33 % des sonds.

Marine Le Pen arrive juste derrire le candidat socialiste avec 32 % d'opinions positives, en hausse de 4 points. Chez les sympathisants de droite (hors FN), elle gagne mme 8 points,  38 %. "C'est une mauvaise nouvelle pour Franois Fillon", signale Yves-Marie Cann.

Comme le mois dernier, le candidat des Rpublicains ne recueille que 23 % d'opinions positives et, surtout, 49 % d'opinions "trs ngatives". Aucune personnalit prsente dans l'tude ne suscite un tel rejet. "Son image est durablement corne par les affaires. Il lui reste un socle solide mais la fracture est si forte qu'il aura du mal  largir au-del de cette base", prvient le directeur des tudes politiques d'Elabe.
Baroin en tte  droite, Valls s'effondre  gauche

S'il conserve 65 % d'opinions favorables dans l'lectorat de droite, Franois Fillon y est dpass par Alain Jupp et surtout, par Franois Baroin, qui s'installe en tte du classement avec 67 % d'opinions positives aprs une progression de d10 points. "En le mettant en avant dans sa campagne, Franois Fillon a mis sur le bon cheval, il peut s'appuyer sur lui pour tenter de rcuprer quelques voix", affirme Yves-Marie Cann.

Nicolas Dupont-Aignan ralise galement une belle progression, gagnant 10 points auprs des sympathisants de droite, avec 45 % d'opinions positives. "Sa mdiatisation pendant la campagne lui russi. S'il continue  progresser, a pourrait devenir un danger pour Franois Fillon", prvient le sondeur.

A l'inverse, Manuel Valls connat une forte chute de 7 points,  18 % d'opinions positives chez l'ensemble des Franais. Chez les sympathisants de gauche, la chute est encore plus lourde : l'ancien Premier ministre perd 13 points,  30 % d'opinions positives. Pour Yves-Marie Cann, la raison de ce dcrochage est toute trouve : "Il paye cher sa dcision de voter pour Emmanuel Macron. De plus, la loi travail et le 49-3 sont encore dans les esprits. Il lui faudra beaucoup de temps pour redorer son image".
Hollande finit son mandat  26%

Franois Hollande veut croire que le temps rhabilitera son bilan et que l'histoire rendra grce  son action. Il est loin du compte. Malgr son renoncement  briguer un nouveau mandat, sa cote de confiance ne dpasse pas 26 % dans le baromtre Elabe. Grce aux sympathisants de gauche (+ 24 points,  58 %), il a regagn 12 points depuis novembre. Le socialiste a vcu un quinquennat d'impopularit : il est tomb sous la barre des 50 % ds l't 2012, sous celle des 40 % fin 2012 et sous celle des 30 % courant 2013. Pour ne plus jamais y remonter,  l'exception d'un bref rebond aprs les attentats du 13 novembre 2015. Source >>


Ok c'est vrai qu'il est marrant sur la forme  ::ccool:: 

Heu mais srieusement sur le fond, si la blague va trop loin vous voyez la France bientt dirige par un type qui  le mme genre de programme politique que Pol Pot ?  ::aie:: 
Puis si on y regarde bien c'est exactement la mme situation que Castro  Cuba : ras le bol des Franais avec Fillion/Macron/Lepen/PS/ tous pourris, que reste t'il ? Mlanchon et Philippe Poutoux, ok Mlanchon devient prsident, mais problme : remde pire que le mal ?

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour
C'est un tribun populaire hors-pair ,bon pour galvaniser les foules et mener une rvolte populaire, voire amorcer une rvolution, mais trs, trs  mauvais pour gouverner .
Car _son programme se rsume  prendre le contre-pied de la politique de ses adversaires_....
Prendre le contre-pied de la politique de ses adversaires ne constitue pas une politique ,hlas pour lui et les Franais l'attendent probablement au dtour de ce fourr !!!...
S'il est lu ,et que certainement sa politique des contre-pieds chouera comme toujours  ,il est capable d'instaurer des purges idologiques et le couvre-feu mme dans les alpages de haute-Provence et des Pyrnes !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

Ahaha  ::ptdr:: 
Les classements "personnalits prfrs des franais" a a toujours t du grand n'importe quoi !
C'est bas sur rien, je voudrais bien voir la gueule du panel de franais reprsentatif parce que a doit valoir des points !

Je veux bien que Melenchon ait beaucoup de fans, mais beaucoup de franais le trouve antipathique, hargneux, mchant, etc.
Macron, c'est pas son bilan en tant que ministre de l'conomie sous Hollande qui pourrait le rendre populaire...
Si Jup tait si aim des franais pourquoi  t'il perdu les primaires ?
Bayrou et Hamon ? Srieusement ? ...

Le classement intgral du Top 50
1. Omary Sy (ok il tait sympa dans Omar et Fred, mais a remonte)
2. Simon Veil (la plupart des franais ne savent pas qui c'est ou en on rien  foutre)
3. Jean Jacques Goldman (a fait 20 ans qu'il a pas fait l'actu)
5. Dany Boon (il a toujours t chiant lui)
7. Florence Foresti (ouais ya 10 ans elle tait peut tre encore populaire)
10. Gad Elmaleh (pareil que Florence Foresti, maintenant il faut des trucs avec Kev Adams...)

Alors que Gad Elmaleh il est dans ce sketch magnifique :

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> bonjour
> Car _son programme se rsume  prendre le contre-pied de la politique de ses adversaires_....
> Prendre le contre-pied de la politique de ses adversaires ne constitue pas une politique ,hlas pour lui et les Franais l'attendent probablement au dtour de ce fourr !!!...


C'est toi qui rsume son programme  a alors qu'il a l'un des programme les plus complets qui soit vu qu'il y bosse depuis plus d'un an.
Et puis tu insinue que prendre le contre pied d'une politique (qui ne marche pas on est d'accord?) est forcment mauvais, j'avoue que je trouve a leger. T'as vraiment pas du te renseigner plus que a.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Pierre.dupuy 
> Et puis tu insinue que prendre le contre pied d'une politique (qui ne marche pas on est d'accord?) est forcment mauvais, j'avoue que je trouve a leger. T'as vraiment pas du te renseigner plus que a.


La politique  hlas n'est un condens de binaire machine, sinon les meilleurs programmeurs en assembleur seraient aussi les meilleurs prsidentiables ...

JL Mlenchon n'as jamais russi   occuper mme un strapontin dans l'hmicycle du palais Bourbon, c'est donc un tocard politique 
Et je ne vois pas pourquoi ,mme en l'absence d'adversaires srieux pour Mlenchon dans la conjoncture prsidentielle actuelle, les lecteurs franais se tromperaient dans leur choix....
Son programme se rsume  ngocier la sortie de l'UE ? Mais sortir de l'UE ,pour un pays fondateur , c'est revenir en 1958
Et revenir en 1958,c'est une absurdit et un non sens en soi....
Et ce n'est envisageable que pour la GB qui a adhr  demi  l'UE , car elle eu toujours un pied dedans et un pied dehors...
Pour les autres membres (les 15) ca serait un AVC politico-conomique !!!

----------


## TallyHo

> Son programme se rsume  ngocier la sortie de l'UE ?


Je veux bien que chacun dfende ses positions mais stop  la mauvaise foi et un minimum d'honntet intellectuelle svp, JLM n'a pas que a dans son programme. Personnellement, je trouve qu'il a de bonnes ides sur l'conomie de la mer. De plus, il ne dsire pas la sortie en ralit, il s'en sert comme une menace pour rengocier les traits d'abord. Le seul candidat  proposer la sortie directement est Asselineau.

----------


## Grogro

Mingolito, tu crois que la popularit actuelle et transitoire de Mlenchon a quelque chose  voir avec son programme conomique (que personne n'a lu) ? Il perce pour une seule et unique raison : la crise de confiance systmique contre les institutions et les doctrines dominantes. Le dgot profond du politique suite aux affaires politico-financires  rptition (pourtant, il y a eu bien pire par le pass). La profonde dfiance contre la classe jacassante, et le fait que Mlenchon soit diabolis par les mdias depuis qu'il a os s'manciper du PS est un coup de fouet pour sa campagne. Il a fait de la "vertu" sa valeur cardinale et s'est construit une image un peu superficielle d'incorruptible. 

Maintenant, c'est une bulle au mme titre que Macron. Son projet est tout aussi vide que les autres. Mais les lecteurs de Mlenchon, comme ceux de Le Pen, n'ont plus rien  perdre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> De plus, il ne dsire pas la sortie en ralit, il s'en sert comme une menace pour rengocier les traits d'abord.


Il veut aussi rcuprer les voix des gens de gauche qui veulent quitter l'UE.
Il dit que les menaces devraient tre suffisante, pour plaire  ceux qui ont peur d'une sortie de l'UE.
Mais il dit qu'il sortira la France de l'UE si les ngociations ne fonctionnent pas, pour plaire  ceux qui veulent une sortie de l'UE.




> Le seul candidat  proposer la sortie directement est Asselineau.


Cheminade aussi :
Le programme de Jacques Cheminade pour la prsidentielle 2017
_Sortie de l'Union europene, de l'Otan et sparation des banques de dpt et de crdit: voil les trois mesures phare de Jacques Cheminade_

Avec Marine il y aura un rfrendum, mais il pourra tre gagn assez facilement, si on commence  dire la vrit et qu'on laisse des conomistes srieux sexprimer.

C'est quand mme un peu chiant, les candidats qui pensent que la France peut imposer des choses  l'UE...
Ce n'est pas comme a que a marche...

----------


## Mingolito

> Mingolito, tu crois que la popularit actuelle et transitoire de Mlenchon a quelque chose  voir avec son programme conomique (que personne n'a lu) ?


Ah non j'ai pas crit a, au contraire je pense qu'il est manifeste qu'il  un talent d'orateur hors pair. En tant que clown je l'apprcie d'ailleurs il fait un trs bon spectacle.




> Il perce pour une seule et unique raison : la crise de confiance systmique contre les institutions et les doctrines dominantes. Le dgot profond du politique suite aux affaires politico-financires  rptition (pourtant, il y a eu bien pire par le pass).


Oui a je veux bien le croire, mais il y  quand mme pire.
De ce que j'en ai vu et y compris lu sur ce forum, sa popularit est aussi base sur une norme dsinformation, c'est de faire croire que c'est la droite qui est au pouvoir depuis des lustres (Chirac, Sarkozy), que Hollande serait une  pseudo droite, et que donc ce qui ne marche pas c'est la droite et qu'il faut donc faire un virage  gauche toute. Hors pour les esprits simples et ignare cette rhtorique est imparable.
Le problme c'est que c'est faux, puis que la dernire politique de droite  t mene par Pompidou, et que le systme en place depuis Mitterrand est un systme de gauche, et que Chirac et Sarkordy ont t des "rgents" d'un systme conomique de gauche (35 heures, ISF, impts et charges les pires au monde, ...), que ce qui bug conomiquement c'est la gauche, absolument pas la droite, car du temps de la droite sous Pompidou il y avais le plein emploi. Que ce soit en France ou partout ailleurs c'est toujours la gauche qui  men un pays  la ruine conomique, il n'y  qu' regarder les exemples, mmes rcents : Cuba, Core du nord, Vnzuela, ... 

L'esprit intelligent et inform sait que que au contraire ce qu'il faut faire c'est enfin revenir  une conomie de march saine ou les entreprises ne sont pas totalement touffes et revenir  la vrai droite (morte depuis 43 ans) et effacer les annes Mitterrand, hors a n'arrivera pas puisque Fillon c'est mort.

Le plus grave c'est que si Mlenchon continue sa monte fulgurante on aura en finale Mlenchon versus Marine autrement dit deux programme d'extrme gauche conomiquement parlant, dans les deux cas c'est la mort assur de la France par KO conomique.

Sinon je ne suis pas contre ce que dit Mlanchon sur les questions de politique trangre ou d'cologie pas exemple, c'est le fait de croire qu'un programme conomique de gauche peu redonner vie  une conomie moribonde c'est pas le cas dans l'histoire cela  toujours men  la ruine en tout temps et en tous lieux...

Bon maintenant je sais que je vais me faire faire moinser et villipender vu que le forum est  majorit Mlanchoniste, mais je t'aurais rpondu sincrement sur ce que j'en pense  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le seul candidat  proposer la sortie directement est Asselineau.


Y a pas aussi Dupont-Aignan et Cheminade dans ce cas ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Fillon c'est mort.


Il ne faut peut tre pas tre aussi catgorique... On ne peut pas avoir ce genre de certitude, il est beaucoup moins impopulaire que ce que les mdias veulent faire croire.
Rien n'est jou, Fillon peut toujours atteindre le second tour.
On ne sait pas.
Les scores de Fillon, Melenchon, Macron sont surement proche.




> Le plus grave c'est que si Mlenchon continue sa monte fulgurante on aura en finale Mlenchon versus Marine autrement dit deux programme d'extrme gauche conomiquement parlant, dans les deux cas c'est la mort assur de la France par KO conomique.


Je ne suis pas tellement sr que le programme conomique de Fillon/Macron soit mieux...

Ce serait marrant un second tour Marine / Melenchon ce sont les 2 seuls gros candidats  ne pas avoir t invit au dner du crif :
"Mlenchon et Le Pen vhiculent la haine", estime le prsident du CRIF
a ne veut strictement rien dire, c'est juste une concidence, mais c'est le genre d'article sur lequel on peut tomber en cherchant leur noms.

Comme cet article rcent par exemple :
Un second tour Jean-Luc Mlenchon/Marine Le Pen est-il possible?
_O s'arrtera Mlenchon? Emmanuel Macron peut-il s'effondrer? Telles sont les questions auxquelles cette note cherche  apporter des rponses._

Perso j'aime bien le "Emmanuel Macron peut-il s'ffondrer ?"  ::D:

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  Dernier sondage : Mlenchon passe devant Fillon pour la premire fois, tandis que Le Pen et Macron sont en baisse

Si Mlanchon continue sa progression et qu'il passe devant Macron : Mlanchon gagne dans tous les cas contre Marine au second tour et il deviens donc prsident, suite  quoi la France sera ruine pour plusieurs dizaines d'annes (voir ce qui s'est pass au Cambodge avec Pol Pot,  Cuba, au Vnzuela, en Core du nord, ...). Partout ou un leader de gauche  t amen au pouvoir  cause de la masse de la populace ignare et stupide tous les pays concerns ont ts ruins.

----------


## TallyHo

> Y a pas aussi Dupont-Aignan et Cheminade dans ce cas ?


Je ne connais pas bien Cheminade mais il me semble que Dupont-Aignant veut faire une autre Europe.

[Edit]

Page 16 : http://www.nda-2017.fr/themes/nda/fi...a-20170324.pdf




> ...


Les politiciens d'autrefois n'ont pas le mme engagement que les politiciens actuels qui ne voient plus que leurs intrts. Ce qui explique que tu as une continuit et que a ne bouge pas au final. Tu pourras mettre qui tu veux au pouvoir, a ne changera rien dans le fond, il ne sera pas assez fou pour se tirer une balle dans le pied.

Et c'est sans parler non plus du contexte qui n'est absolument pas le mme qu' l'poque. Donc ce qui est suppos avoir fonctionn  l'poque ne pourrait pas tre transpos sur un systme diffrent. Par exemple, tu dis que c'tait le plein emploi mais tu oublies que l'poque tait favorable au niveau conomique et qu'on avait des deals trs intressants avec l'Afrique (pour ne pas dire qu'on les a pill...).

De plus, cette poque euphorique faisait suite  une guerre donc il y avait tout  relancer. De deux, a ne s'est pas fait tout seul au dbut, il y a eu un interventionnisme de l'Etat pour lequel tu n'es pas favorable... Pompidou a peut tre fait des trucs bien mais il a aussi largement profit d'une dynamique qui s'est cr avant son arrive.

----------


## Ryu2000

> suite  quoi la France sera ruine pour plusieurs dizaines d'annes (voir ce qui s'est pass au Cambodge avec Pol Pot,  Cuba, au Vnzuela, en Core du nord, ...). Partout ou un leader de gauche  t amen au pouvoir  cause de la masse de la populace ignare et stupide tous les pays concerns ont ts ruins.


Ouais, enfin bon je ne connais pas trop l'histoire conomique du Cambodge et de la Core du Nord, mais pour Cuba et le Venezuela il y a des lments extrieur qui ont jou...

J'ai trouv une citation :
Vincent Lapierre :  Le Venezuela est en crise car il subit des attaques rptes  [Interview]



> *Breizh-info.com : Pourquoi le pays est en crise ? Avec un taux dinflation record et un niveau de vie trs bas, les mdecins quittent le Venezuela*
> 
> *Vincent Lapierre :* En effet, les mdias nexpliquent jamais pourquoi le Venezuela est en crise or pointer les consquences ne suffit pas, il faut faire un effort de pdagogie pour identifier les causes. Le Venezuela est en crise car il subit des attaques rptes et multiples visant  dstabiliser le gouvernement actuel afin de reprendre le contrle du ptrole.
> 
> La crise conomique au Venezuela doit tre vue comme un affrontement gopolitique dpassant de trs loin la simple gestion, efficace ou non, du gouvernement de Maduro. Lorsquun bateau se fait torpiller, certes le commandant peut plus ou moins bien grer le naufrage, mais il nest pas le premier responsable de la catastrophe. Que se passe t-il prcisment au Venezuela ?
> 
> Le Venezuela est attaqu sur le plan financier, ses revenus stant vanouis avec la baisse des prix du baril, sa monnaie sest vue attaque sur les marchs financiers, rendant la politique dune monnaie forte intenable : les attaques spculatives sur le FOREX amnent une dprciation force du bolivar, via notamment le march noir des devises trangres, qui produit une inflation explosive dans le pays.
> 
> Le Venezuela voit le prix de ses importations bondir et donc linflation augmenter violemment.


Les nations qui veulent rsister  limprialisme US subissent des attaques.

----------


## Mingolito

Pour le Vnzuela il y  une explication plus simple :
1) destruction de l'conomie de march avec  la mise en place d'une conomie de gauche
2) dpenses suprieures aux recettes (programmes Hamon, Mlanchon, Marine, Poutou, ...) : croulement de la "monnaie nationale".
3) la monnaie nationale ne vaux plus rien, il y  plus de production donc plus d'exportations, le cot des importations explose, le cot de la vie explose, le peuple deviens encore plus enrag...

Le Vnzuela  mis en place le mme programme conomique que ce que propose Mlanchon et Marine.

Tu peux blmer les "vilains capitalistes" si a te fait plaisir, et ne parles pas des mdias : aucun journaliste au monde ne comprends quoi ce soit soit  l'conomie...





> Ouais, enfin bon je ne connais pas trop l'histoire conomique du Cambodge et de la Core du Nord, mais pour Cuba et le Venezuela il y a des lments extrieur qui ont jou...


Il est bien la le drame, si les Franais avaient tudis et compris ce qui s'est pass dans ces pays ils voterais tous Fillon sans exception....
Au lieu de a ils vont voter pour la meilleur "rhtorique" et les propositions les plus dmagos...

----------


## BenoitM

> 2) dpenses suprieures au recettes (programmes Hamon, Mlanchon, Marine, Poutou, ...) : croulement de la "monnaie nationale".


Euh tu n'as pas oubli de citer la droite?  ::): 
Parque sous Chirac, Sarko le dficit ne se portait pas mieux que sous Hollande  ::):

----------


## Mingolito

> Ce qui explique que tu as une continuit et que a ne bouge pas au final.


a ne "bouge" pas au final parce que ds que tu veux toucher systme Mitterrand tu as une grve gnrale.
a ne peux pas bouger parce que la France est au mains de la CGT et des communistes.
Si le communisme  t interdit aux USA c'est pour une bonne raison, c'est pire que la peste.  Maintenant c'est trop tard...

Le communisme ne peux pas tre autoris car il porte atteinte tout simplement au droit de proprit, qui est le droit fondamental sur lequel toute socit qui fonctionne est bas, et ce depuis des millnaires. 

Si Fillon avait t lu, il n'aurais rien pu faire que d'tre comme Chirac l' t t en son temps : le nouveau "rgent" du systme de gauche mis en place par les ministres communistes de Mitterrand.

----------


## TallyHo

Avec des "si"... Je m'attendais  une autre analyse de la part d'une personne qui critique vertement les diffrents commentateurs... Peux tu exposer les points du programme de JLM qui te drangent et pourquoi ils te semblent litigieux ? Ca nous changera de l'ternel argument communiste, un peu d'analyse concrte svp.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu peux blmer les "vilains capitalistes" si a te fait plaisir, et ne parles pas des mdias : aucun journaliste au monde ne comprends quoi ce soit soit  l'conomie...


Personne va te contredire la dessus, ils n'y connaissent rien au journalisme non plus...
Enfin je parle des mdias mainstream.




> Il est bien la le drame, si les Franais avaient tudis et compris ce qui s'est pass dans ces pays ils voterais tous Fillon sans exception...


Admettons que les programmes conomique de Melenchon et de Marine soit proche du programme conomique du Venezuela (alors que ce n'est absolument pas comparable et que les vrais problmes conomique du Venezuela venait surtout des attaques de l'empire US).
Et ben ce n'est pas parce qu'on a eu un cas o a n'a pas march, que a ne marchera jamais.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'une stratgie n'a pas fonctionn dans une configuration particulire qu'elle ne fonctionnera jamais.




> Il est bien la le drame, si les Franais avaient tudis et compris ce qui s'est pass dans ces pays ils voterais tous Fillon sans exception....


Plein de gens te diraient que le programme conomique de Fillon c'est le mme que celui de Macron et que a ne fonctionnera pas.
Ce sont des mondialistes, atlantistes,  fond dans l'UE, personnellement, je ne parierai pas sur cette stratgie.

Bon aprs il faut prendre en considration que le monde s'enfonce toujours dans la crise, aucune stratgie n'a encore t trouv ou en tout cas elles n'ont pas t essay, et que nous subissions une crise de l'UE...
Peu importe qui va tre lu, il va forcment creuser la dette, les boulots continueront de quitter la France, etc.
Il n'y a pas de solution miracle. (enfin si une guerre mondiale et c'est justement ce qu'essaie de dmarrer l'OTAN)

----------


## Mingolito

> Avec des "si"... Je m'attendais  une autre analyse de la part d'une personne qui critique vertement les diffrents commentateurs... Peux tu exposer les points du programme de JLM qui te drangent et pourquoi ils te semblent litigieux ? Ca nous changera de l'ternel argument communiste, un peu d'analyse concrte svp.


C'est un programme de gauche classique : plus de fonctionnaires, plus de services, donc plus de couts, donc plus de dficit.
Comment financer ? Plus d'impts et charges alors que la France est dj dans le top mondial, donc plus de chmage...
Pour recruter 200 000 fonctionnaires en sus il va augmenter les charges sur les entreprises ce qui va crer 4 millions de chmeurs dans le priv, c'est une ide dbile, il faut faire l'inverse...

----------


## TallyHo

> Comment financer ? Plus d'impts et charges alors que la France est dj dans le top mondial, donc plus de chmage...


Je n'ai pas lu la mme chose sur le financement... O crit il cela dans son programme ?




> il va augmenter les charges sur les entreprises ce qui va crer 4 millions de chmeurs dans le priv


D'o sort ce chiffre ?

----------


## Mingolito

> Euh tu n'as pas oubli de citer la droite? 
> Parque sous Chirac, Sarko le dficit ne se portait pas mieux que sous Hollande


En quoi c'est utile de participer  un forum pour dsinformer les gens ?



Le dernier prsident de droite c'est Pompidou et il avais pas de dficit. Le dficit  commenc sous VGE (dmago centriste, pas de droite), et la crise ptrolire, aprs quoi il  t considrablement augment sous Mitterrand.
Chirac  fait moins de dficit que Mitterrand grce aux dnationalisations (politique de droite) mais il  pas pu toucher au reste du dispositif Mitterrand.
Sarkozy n'est pas de droite, sinon il aurait supprim les 35 heures, l'ISF etc, c'est juste un dmago escroc qui  fait plus de dpenses que de recettes comme les autres dmagos, et il s'est pris la crise mondiale de 2008 dans la face et pour y faire face :  encore plus de dmagogie couteuse...

Pour finir pour pas avoir trop de dficit hollande  augment massivement la croissance de la dette y compris avec de la dette maquille, ce qui va tre une catastrophe pour les gnrations futures, alors que Chirac tait arriv (avec Jospin)  diminuer la dette.

 ::fleche::  *Le tour de passe-passe de Hollande pour maquiller la dette : Le dernier scandale d'tat*
Pour contenir la dette publique avant la prsidentielle, l'excutif a recours  un stratagme fructueux  court terme, mais trs coteux  long terme.


La dette  grimpe sous VGE (crise ptrole) puis sous Mitterrand, lgrement diminue sous Chirac, puis re explose sous Sarkozy (crise 2008) puis encore plus sous Hollande.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il faut faire l'inverse...


C'est rarement une bonne ide de trop faire diminuer le nombre de fonctionnaires...
Les instituteurs, les gendarmes, les militaires, les agents d'entretien, etc, peuvent s'avrer utile.

Alors forcment si dans votre tte quand on vous dit fonctionnaire vous pensez : dputs, snateurs, ministres, alors l oui ce sont effectivement des gens surpay qui ne glandent rien. (ceux qui travaillent vraiment t'en entends pas parler)
Ils ne sont pas l pour la France ils sont l pour la tune, en mme temps la promesse de salaire  vie, sans avoir besoin de bosser, a peut donner envie  certaines personnes...
Dans le prive il faut produire quelque chose au bout d'un moment, ils n'en sont peut tre pas tous capable...

Si vous voulez faire diminuer le chmage, il faut favoriser la France, c'est pas en disant "je dlocalise mon usine en Pologne" ou "on va importer tel produit parce qu'il est moins chre l-bas qu'ici" qu'on fera diminuer le chmage en France...

----------


## _Thomas

Un dbat entre Mingolito et Ryu !  :8O:  :grabspopcorn:

----------


## Grogro

> C'est rarement une bonne ide de trop faire diminuer le nombre de fonctionnaires...
> Les instituteurs, les gendarmes, les militaires, les agents d'entretien, etc, peuvent s'avrer utile.


Effectivement, mais je pense que Mingolito parle plutt des fonctions administratives, dont le poids n'a cess d'exploser ces 40 dernires annes par la magie du _new public management_, de la dizaine d'chelons administratifs entremls, des comits thodules  la pelle, des agences redondantes, des gabegies des collectivits locales, etc. Un non dit : c'est le primtre ainsi que les modalit de fonctionnement et de contrle de ltat qui ncessitent une refonte systmique avant de songer  la diminution du poids de la fonction publique.

----------


## Mingolito

Il y  aussi des mesures radicales  prendre qui seraient trs efficaces et qui ne remettraient pas en cause le "confort" actuels des "citoyens", par exemple :
- supprimer l'asile politique (programme de personne).
- arrter de faire de l'interventionnisme en politique trangre : diminution des cots de l'arme et de la gestion du terrorisme (programme Mlanchon ?).
- autoriser les bordels (programme de personne) et lgaliser la vente du cannabis (programme de Hamon ?) : + recettes taxe/impts/charges/TVA et moins de cots flics/justices/prison...
- etc

Pour info c'est dj en place en Australie et c'est le pays qui  un des taux de croissance conomique le plus lev au monde.

 ::fleche::  *Australie : vingt-cinq ans de croissance continue*
Voila ce qui se passe avec une "vrai " politique de droite : croissance et plein emploi...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> - arrter de faire de l'interventionnisme en politique trangre : diminution des cots de l'arme et de la gestion du terrorisme (programme Mlanchon ?).


Entre autre



> - lgaliser la vente du cannabis (programme de Hamon ?) :


 Programme Mlenchon aussi

----------


## Grogro

> *Australie : vingt-cinq ans de croissance continue*


Tu as accs  l'article au complet ?

----------


## Mingolito

> Effectivement, mais je pense que Mingolito parle plutt des fonctions administratives, dont le poids n'a cess d'exploser ces 40 dernires annes par la magie du _new public management_, de la dizaine d'chelons administratifs entremls, des comits thodules  la pelle, des agences redondantes, des gabegies des collectivits locales, etc. Un non dit : c'est le primtre ainsi que les modalit de fonctionnement et de contrle de ltat qui ncessitent une refonte systmique avant de songer  la diminution du poids de la fonction publique.


Le concept de "l'aide  aux entreprises" est une aberration  incroyable.
L'tat vole des milliards aux entreprises qui marchent via l'IS et les charges, puis on charge des fonctionnaires incomptents et redondants de redistribuer cette manne aux entreprises qui marchent pas, au passage des milliards sont perdus en frais de fonctionnement du cout de ces fonctionnaires, et qu'est ce qu'on a au final :
- des entreprises prive qui dposent le bilan ou qui ne peuvent pas croitre ni embaucher, donc plus de chmage.
- cration d'entreprises foireuses qui dposent le bilan, c'est flagrant de voir ce qu' fait par exemple Sgolne Royal en rgion Poitou Charente en crant ces centaines de millions de dettes, tout un tas d'entreprises qui ont dpos le bilan et une augmentation massive du chmage  cause d'elle.

Des fonctionnaires qui dirigent l'conomie c'est une conomie communiste pas une conomie de march (la seule qui marche) et cela mne toujours  la ruine. Si un fonctionnaire savait crer ou diriger une entreprise il serais entrepreneur priv, pas fonctionnaire...

Donc mme sans toucher aux "avantages acquis", le simple fait de supprimer l'aide aux entreprises et tous les fonctionnaires dsigns pour grer cette annerie permettrais de diminuer l'IS et les charges et donc de faire partir l'emploi  la hausse, tout a sans toucher au "confort" des citoyen...

 ::fleche::  L'audit sur la rgion Poitou-Charentes confirme la dette de 132 M : Sgolne Royal devra s'expliquer
La vrai politique ruineuse de la Gauche Caviar du PS par Sgolne Royal

----------


## Grogro

C'est vrai, et je ne pensais mme plus au maquis des aides et subventions aux entreprises : http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...-envisages.php

Les chiffres parlent d'eux-mmes. 6000 aides, 110 milliards par an.

----------


## Ryu2000

> lgaliser la vente du cannabis (programme de Hamon ?) : + recettes taxe/impts/charges/TVA et moins de cots flics/justices/prison...


Ouais mais il ne faut pas faire n'importe quelle lgalisation.
Faudrait regarder les dtails des projets de lgalisation de Melenchon et d'Hamon, si a se trouve ils ne proposent pas la bonne solution...

----------


## Invit

> - supprimer l'asile politique (programme de personne).


Petite question au passage... On s'expose  quoi exactement si on dcide de ne plus respecter la convention de Genve ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Le dernier prsident de droite c'est Pompidou et il avais pas de dficit. Le dficit  commenc sous VGE (dmago centriste, pas de droite), et la crise ptrolire, aprs quoi il  t considrablement augment sous Mitterrand.


C'est vite oubli les diffrents contextes conomiques et les changements qu'il y a eu en matire d'emprunt... Effectivement je te rejoins sur un point, halte  la dsinformation...  ::roll:: 

Sinon j'attends toujours que tu me donnes les points du programme de JLM qui correspondent  tes dires  son sujet.

*[Edit]*

Pour ceux qui veulent discuter srieusement en sachant de quoi on parle, le programme de JLM "L'avenir en commun" sur le web : https://laec.fr/sommaire

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tallyho
> De plus, il ne dsire pas la sortie en ralit, il s'en sert comme une menace pour rengocier les traits d'abord. Le seul candidat  proposer la sortie directement est Asselineau.


Mauvaise foi envers JL Melenchon ? Pour quel motif ? Je ne suis pas citoyen franais,et j'observe le match politique de loin , en essayant dtre le plus objectif possible....

Pour rengocier un traite , un argument de ngociation doit tre crdible pour ses vis--vis c..d que JL Melenchon doit mettre sa menace  excution...
Tel n'est pas le cas ,puisque mm Marine la nationaliste jusqu'au bouliste s'est rsolu  soumettre cette question  rfrendum....
Et je prsume que remettre cette dcision politique majeure  de sortie de l'UE   un rfrendum ,c'est la crainte d'un dsaveu majoritaire  des lecteurs franais lambda !!! 
Une sortie de l'UE de la France ou Allemagne c'est la fin de l'UE avec des consquences Economiques et politiques imprvisibles dans toute l'Europe....
Elle n'est nullement  comparable  au Brexit British !!!

----------


## BenoitM

> En quoi c'est utile de participer  un forum pour dsinformer les gens ?
> 
> Le dernier prsident de droite c'est Pompidou et il avais pas de dficit. Le dficit  commenc sous VGE (dmago centriste, pas de droite), et la crise ptrolire, aprs quoi il  t considrablement augment sous Mitterrand.
> Chirac  fait moins de dficit que Mitterrand grce aux dnationalisations (politique de droite) mais il  pas pu toucher au reste du dispositif Mitterrand.
> Sarkozy n'est pas de droite, sinon il aurait supprim les 35 heures, l'ISF etc, c'est juste un dmago escroc qui  fait plus de dpenses que de recettes comme les autres dmagos, et il s'est pris la crise mondiale de 2008 dans la face et pour y faire face :  encore plus de dmagogie couteuse...


Tu as oubli que sous Chirac, il y avait le gouvernement Jospin  ::): 

Aww Sarko est maintenant un mec de gauche  ::D: 
Et le RP sont un parti de communiste qui ont soutenu Sarko  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour rengocier un traite , un argument de ngociation doit tre crdible pour ses vis--vis c..d que JL Melenchon doit mettre sa menace  excution...


Ouais mais il est peut tre optimiste, il se dit peut tre que l'UE sera sympa et acceptera d'accorder ce qu'il va lui demander sans problme.




> Et je prsume que remettre cette dcision politique majeure  de sortie de l'UE   un rfrendum ,c'est la crainte d'un dsaveu majoritaire  des lecteurs franais lambda !!!


En fait elle est convaincu que le oui au rfrendum sur la sortie de l'UE l'emportera (dans le cas contraire elle abandonne le pouvoir).
Si on a enfin un dbat ouvert sur la sortie de l'UE, avec des *vrais* conomistes, les gens auront beaucoup plus envie de partir.
On nous fait toujours peur avec la sortie de l'UE alors que a pourrait trs bien ce passer...
Rester dans l'UE ce n'est pas la fte... Les choses ne s'amliorent pas...




> Une sortie de l'UE de la France ou Allemagne c'est la fin de l'UE avec des consquences Economiques et politiques imprvisibles dans toute l'Europe....


Pas forcment, certains pensent que si la France sort de l'UE, l'Italie et l'Espagne vont tre oblig de suivre, mais les Pays Bas et d'autres pays pourront rester dans l'UE avec l'Allemagne.
Et a va tre chouette aprs l'Italie va crer une nouvelle monnaie, l'Espagne va crer une nouvelle monnaie, la France va crer une nouvelle monnaie.
Ce sera plus adapt.

----------


## Grogro

Si vous avez du temps  perdre, vous pouvez parcourir ses livrets thmatiques : https://avenirencommun.fr/livrets-thematiques/

S'il y a bien quelques constats justes planqus au milieu de ces pavs remplis de vent et de pipeautage, les propositions concrtes on les cherche encore. Ces livrets sont risibles,  ct de la plaque, compltement dconnects de la ralit.

Dj quand on voit cette page de prsentation (esthtique mais pas super bien foutue) : https://avenirencommun.fr/sept-axes-programmatiques/

_"Je voudrais tre le dernier prsident de la 5e Rpublique et rentrer chez moi sitt quune Assemble constituante, lue pour changer de fond en comble la Constitution, ait aboli la monarchie prsidentielle et restaur le pouvoir de linitiative populaire. La 6e Rpublique commencera et ce sera une refondation de la France elle-mme."_

Pourquoi il se prsente s'il ne veut MME PAS gouverner ? On a dj eu Chirac, Sarkozy et Hollande, on a donn. Et dire que des gens vont voter pour ce clown. Misre... Il est encore plus grotesque que Droopy, Oui-oui au pays des arc-en-ciels socialistes, la grosse blonde avec une chemise brune et Macaron Couac 40...  ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

> Mauvaise foi envers JL Melenchon ? Pour quel motif ?


Le motif que tu prtes  JLM d'une envie de sortie de l'UE, il se sert de son plan B comme menace mais il veut rester dans l'UE (mais dans une UE rengocie). Il le rpte en long, en large et en travers. Encore dans une mission que j'ai cout rcemment, il l'a redit trs clairement que a ne lui ferait pas plaisir d'en arriver au plan B. Comme je te disais, le seul qui part sans tergiverser, c'est Asselineau.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le seul qui part sans tergiverser, c'est Asselineau.


Et Cheminade.
Marine passe par un rfrendum, mais il pourra tre gagn.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Pourquoi il se prsente s'il ne veut MME PAS gouverner ?


Il doit certainement se dire qu'il serait du coup le premier prsident de la 6me. Et du coup peut tre que dans 100 ans on parlerai de lui  toutes les sauces comme de De Gaulle actuellement.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il doit certainement se dire qu'il serait du coup le premier prsident de la 6me. Et du coup peut tre que dans 100 ans on parlerai de lui  toutes les sauces comme de De Gaulle actuellement.


De toute faon, ils veulent tous rester dans les livres d'histoire...  ::): 

Je crois qu'il a expliqu son point de vue. Ce n'est pas qu'il ne veut pas gouverner, c'est qu'il est l pour faire la 6me Constitution. Et si c'est adopt, il se retire pour je ne sais plus quelle raison. Bref il faut l'couter, il l'explique et ce n'est pas un rejet de l'envie de gouverner en tout cas. Il y a peut tre un mlenchonniste qui pourra nous indiquer un lien ou une vido o il explique son point de vue l-dessus.




> Et Cheminade.


Ok je ne savais pas, il faudrait que je regarde son site, je me suis assez peu intress  lui.

----------


## halaster08

> Il y a peut tre un mlenchonniste qui pourra nous indiquer un lien ou une vido o il explique son point de vue l-dessus.


Je suis pas vraiment mlenchoniste mais j'ai cout quelques discours/interventions, ce que j'en ai retenu  ce sujet:
La 6me rpublique a ne se fait pas en 5min (si je me rappelle bien il parlait en anne,peut tre 1 ou 2ans), il lance le "chantier" le plus tt possible mais attendant il applique son programme, ils se sont pas fait chier a bosser 5ans sur un programme pour n'appliquer que le premier point. Par contre a partir du moment o les textes de la 6me rpublique sont prts oui il termine son mandat plus tt que prvu. Mais il me semble qu'il n'a pas dit qu'il ne se prsenterait pas aux lctions pour la 6me rpublique.

----------


## TallyHo

D'accord merci pour la prcision. Mais il y a surement une raison qui explique pourquoi il dmissionne suite  la promulgation de la 6me. Peut tre que c'est tout simplement la loi... Je suis all sur son site mais je n'ai pas trouv d'explication (je n'ai pas cherch des heures non plus). Il faudrait trouver un lien o il explique, a a veill ma curiosit du coup  ::D: 

[Edit]

Il dmissionne aprs l'adoption de la 6me pour que les nouvelles institutions s'appliquent aussi  lui-mme, il le dit ici : https://youtu.be/GkPZ3sIhMPg?t=10m30s

----------


## wolinn

De toute faon, mme s'il ne dmissionnait pas, il se ferait simplement virer par son propre systme permettant de rvoquer les lus qui ne tiennent pas leurs engagements, comme ce serait le cas pour son programme conomique.
Cela s'explique assez bien si on pose qu'il sait lui mme que son programme est inapplicable. Il a 65 balais et il vaut mieux pour lui dmissionner au sommet de sa popularit, juste aprs avoir chang les institutions, et ne pas se reprsenter, que se faire virer un ou deux ans plus tard pour avoir tromp les lecteurs, sans disposer de temps pour se rattraper.

----------


## Grogro

A ma grande surprise, Lordon ne semble pas prendre parti pour Mlenchon. Voici ses raisons : https://blogs.mediapart.fr/edition/a...enir-melenchon

----------


## _Thomas

C'est intressant, car j'interprte ce qu'il dit justement comme un soutient -certes mesur-  la candidature de Mlenchon (de mmoire c'est aussi l'impression que j'avais eue  la fin de cette vido : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73v1i6Ca4h4).

Pour le lire et l'couter attentivement depuis plusieurs annes, je pense que Lordon ne croit pas  la russite du plan A de Mlenchon car d'aprs lui l'Allemagne (et quelques autres pays) refuseront catgoriquement par exemple de dsinstitutionnaliser le statut et les missions de la BCE (cf. La malfaon. Monnaie europenne et souverainet dmocratique.).

Mais compte tenu du programme de Mlenchon et de sa stratgie europenne (c'est d'ailleurs le changement le plus important chez Mlenchon entre 2012 et aujourd'hui), il me semble assez peu probable que Lordon retourne cette anne "taquiner le goujon" au lieu d'aller voter.  ::):

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est toi qui rsume son programme  a alors qu'il a l'un des programme les plus complets qui soit vu qu'il y bosse depuis plus d'un an.
> Et puis tu insinue que prendre le contre pied d'une politique (qui ne marche pas on est d'accord?) est forcment mauvais, j'avoue que je trouve a leger. T'as vraiment pas du te renseigner plus que a.


J'espre que tu plaisantes : il y a 6 mois, son programme n'tait toujours pas prt  tel point qu'il fit appel  la gnrosit des franais pour lui trouver des ides.

Son petit livre "L'avenir en commun" est sorti en dcembre 2016.

A cot de a, tu as les candidats de droite (LePen, Fillon) ou du centre (Asselineau) qui bossent sur leur programme depuis des annes, voir 10 ans pour le dernier.

Cela se sent d'ailleurs un peu quand tu vois certaines propositions :
- 100% d'nergie renouvelables
- Lancer un programme de dpollution  de lorbite terrestre
- Lancer un programme de lutte contre la pollution lumineuse
- Dvelopper les missions interplantaires vers Mars (ben voyons... en plus il ne parle pas de l'ESA ?)
- J'en passe et des meilleures.
- et puis sa vieille marotte de la VIme rpublique, comme si elle n'allait finir comme la III,IV, et V... corrompue jusqu' l'os. Avant d'tre remplace par la VIIme.
Au moins, Asselineau est plus srieux sur ses propositions constitutionnelles

Quand le programme de JLM sera au point, nous y reviendrons surement mais pour cela l'instant cela fait surtout auberge espagnol. Et il n'a donc pas plus de crdibilit qu'un Chavez ou un Tsipras. Mais je comprend que pour un jeune, le discours du "on rase gratis" soit tentant.

Et puis, nous avons encore en souvenir cuisant du prcdent de 2012 o il a soutienu un candidat qui trahit immdiatement ses engagements, et nous la met bien profond. Donc cocu pour cocu depuis Lionel, il est temps de fusil d'paule.

Ceci dit, le packaging avec la photo de jean Luc sur fond de ciel, son logo orange et ses lunettes intello-bobo est remarquable. 
Et une photo de ciel, cela fait 5% en plus. 
Les bolchviques font fort.





> Il y  aussi des mesures radicales  prendre qui seraient trs efficaces et qui ne remettraient pas en cause le "confort" actuels des "citoyens", par exemple :
> - supprimer l'asile politique (programme de personne).
> - arrter de faire de l'interventionnisme en politique trangre : diminution des cots de l'arme et de la gestion du terrorisme (programme Mlanchon ?).
> - autoriser les bordels (programme de personne) et lgaliser la vente du cannabis (programme de Hamon ?) : + recettes taxe/impts/charges/TVA et moins de cots flics/justices/prison...
> - etc
> 
> Pour info c'est dj en place en Australie et c'est le pays qui  un des taux de croissance conomique le plus lev au monde.
> 
>  *Australie : vingt-cinq ans de croissance continue*
> Voila ce qui se passe avec une "vrai " politique de droite : croissance et plein emploi...


- supprimer l'asile politique, non, le restreindre  certains pays qui nous importent oui. Par exemple, refuser les demandes d'asile en provenance des USA depuis l'lection de Blondin
- On n'en fait pas des masses : aurait-il fallut laisser les jihadistes prendre le contrle de Bamako et 6000 otages occidentaux ? Tu penses  une OPEX (opration extrieure) en particulier ?
Si les interventions coutent cher, c'est parce qu'il faut  ces monsieurs les kakis le dernier cri du high tech et qu'ils font une gabegie extraordinaire,  et que les ingnieurs de l'armement ne sont pas trs productifs ni bon march. 

Si l'Australie a un taux de croissance aussi leve, c'est parce que l'administration reste cantonne dans son pr carr et que le boom des matires premires leur profite largement : les industries sont par contre trs faibles

----------


## _Thomas

> J'espre que tu plaisantes : il y a 6 mois, son programme n'tait toujours pas prt  tel point qu'il fit appel  la gnrosit des franais pour lui trouver des ides.


Heureusement que les Franais sont gnreux alors !  ::mouarf:: 
Plus srieusement, je prfre qu'un programme soit construit collectivement comme *cela* plutt qu'il ne soit le rsultat d'un petit comit d'experts racontant  tout le monde qu'ils savent mieux que tout le monde ce qui est dsirable pour les autres.




> Son petit livre "L'avenir en commun" est sorti en dcembre 2016.
> A cot de a, tu as les candidats de droite (LePen, Fillon) ou du centre (Asselineau) qui bossent sur leur programme depuis des annes, voir 10 ans pour le dernier.


Un "petit" *livre* de 125 pages qui n'a pas chang depuis sa sortie (contrairement  Fillon par exemple, qui a mis de l'eau dans son vin sur la Scurit Sociale pour ne citer que a), complt par *39 livrets thmatiques*. Le Pen a dvoil son programme dbut fvrier et on ne peut pas dire que ses "144 engagements pour la France" soient trs travaills et prcis (le PDF fait seulement 24 pages).
Asselineau est un peu diffrent de Fillon et Le Pen car son unique projet est de retrouv une souverainet nationale en sortant de l'UE et de l'OTAN.  part mentionner le contenu du CNR et quelques lgres rformes constitutionnelles (vote blanc, referendum d'initiative populaire, ...), il prcise lui-mme que la discussion sur le contenu des programmes devrait avoir lieu pendant les lgislatives et non pendant la campagne prsidentielle (car c'est le rle du gouvernement et des dputs et non celui du prsident).




> Cela se sent d'ailleurs un peu quand tu vois certaines propositions :
> - 100% d'nergie renouvelables
> - Lancer un programme de dpollution de lorbite terrestre
> - Lancer un programme de lutte contre la pollution lumineuse
> - Dvelopper les missions interplantaires vers Mars (ben voyons... en plus il ne parle pas de l'ESA ?)
> - J'en passe et des meilleures.
> - et puis sa vieille marotte de la VIme rpublique, comme si elle n'allait finir comme la III,IV, et V... corrompue jusqu' l'os. Avant d'tre remplace par la VIIme.


Tu slectionnes les morceaux qui vont dans le sens de ton propos, mais rsumer le programme  ces quelques propositions est malhonnte intellectuellement...
 aucun moment il n'est dit que la 6me Rpublique sera parfaite et ternelle, comme toute organisation politique elle montrera ses limites et elle sera remplace par autre chose.




> Mais je comprend que pour un jeune, le discours du "on rase gratis" soit tentant.


Argument d'autorit classique de ceux qui n'ont plus d'arguments rationnels  opposer ?




> Et puis, nous avons encore en souvenir cuisant du prcdent de 2012 o il a soutenu un candidat qui trahit immdiatement ses engagements, et nous la met bien profond.


Il avait simplement appel  faire battre Sarkozy, car dire que Mlenchon avait soutenu Hollande c'est trs mal connatre leur pass (ils s'opposent frontalement depuis plus de 20 ans au PS).




> Les bolchviques font fort.


Tu as oubli de prciser que les lecteurs de Mlenchon mangent des enfants et qu'ils ont un couteau entre les dents.

----------


## wolinn

Pour ce qui est de la "VIme Rpublique",  moins que quelqu'un en trouve des rfrences plus anciennes, Mlenchon a d tre inspir par Chavez, qui a modifi la constitution du Vnzuela juste aprs son lection (1998/99). Assemble constituante, possibilit de rvoquer les lus par referendum, etc., tout cela se retrouve dans le programme de Chavez.
Mais par les temps qui courent, Mlenchon se fait plutt discret sur cette rfrence, le chavisme conomique ne paraissant pas avoir beaucoup d'avenir sans un sous-sol imbib de ptrole vendable  100$/baril...

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour le Venezuela c'est simple, ce pays a le plus gros stock de ptrole au monde :
Liste des pays par rserves de ptrole prouves

Donc pourquoi ce pays n'est pas aussi riche que l'Arabie Saoudite ?
Parce qu'il rsiste  l'imprialisme amricain, alors que l'Arabie Saoudite est pote avec les USA.

Le Venezuela subit un blocus financer, il ne peut pas commercer normalement avec les autres pays.
Si ce pays va mal c'est  cause des USA, clairement.
Je raconte mal, il y a des articles plus prcis  ce sujet.

----------


## _Thomas

Voici une rfrence plus ancienne : http://www.ina.fr/contenus-editoriau...me-republique/

Aprs il n'a jamais cach son inspiration des rvolutions sud-amricaines, et il faut reconnatre de bonne foi qu'il y a des choses intressantes  reproduire dans nos institutions (assemble constituante, rvocation des lus par le peuple, etc). Je pense qu'on peut tre capable de reproduire ce qui est pertinent sans tomber dans lidoltrie de la situation actuelle au Venezuela qui est catastrophique (cf. http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/2016/12/LAMBERT/56923 pour mieux comprendre le pourquoi du comment).

----------


## wolinn

La France a une tradition dmocratique plus robuste que l'Amrique latine, dont l'histoire est une succession de coup d'tats militaires et dictatures, jusqu' une poque trs rcente (Chavez a lui mme chapp  un coup d'Etat). Si on doit aller chercher des ides ailleurs, il y a des exemples plus crdibles dans la dure, et mme juste  ct de chez nous. La Suisse, par exemple, pratique une dmocratie directe depuis des sicles.

----------


## _Thomas

Les dictatures d'Amrique du Sud ne sont pas tombes de nulle part hein : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Op%C3%A9ration_Condor
S'inspirer de la Suisse est galement "prvu" tant donn que le programme prvoit de rendre le vote obligatoire et de reconnatre le vote blanc, de voter plus souvent  travers des referendums, etc...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Donc pourquoi ce pays n'est pas aussi riche que l'Arabie Saoudite ?
>  Parce qu'il rsiste  l'imprialisme amricain, alors que l'Arabie Saoudite est pote avec les USA.
> 
>  Le Venezuela subit un blocus financer, il ne peut pas commercer normalement avec les autres pays.
>  Si ce pays va mal c'est  cause des USA, clairement.


D'autres pays d'Amrique latine ayant les mmes ressources naturelles, potes US  sont dans la mme situation (Brsil ,quateur ptroliers ,Prou ,Bolivie gaziers)...
Mais ces pays sont gres par les minorits europennes espagnoles comme des haciendas espagnoles ou svissent des gabegies  l'tat pur , alors que la majorit de la population d'origine amrindienne vit dans une misre sordide...
Les USA n'y sont donc pour rien et en particulier au Venezuela ...
La dmocratie directe au Venezuela est une fumisterie faite pour enfumer la population ...!!!

----------


## TallyHo

@wolinn

Pourquoi devrait on s'interdire une bonne ide sous prtexte que tel infrquentable selon toi a eu la mme ? Une ide peut germer  plusieurs endroits. De plus, tout le monde ne dit pas des conneries  100%, c'est idiot de garder des postures en rejetant tout.

Par exemple, c'est trs cens que le peuple puisse rvoquer les lus qu'il a mis en place. On leur donne un mandat, pas une charge, et on devrait pouvoir leur retirer comme on retire un mandat de reprsentation  un avocat si il est mauvais.

----------


## wolinn

> @wolinn
> Pourquoi devrait on s'interdire une bonne ide sous prtexte que tel infrquentable selon toi a eu la mme ? Une ide peut germer  plusieurs endroits. De plus, tout le monde ne dit pas des conneries  100%, c'est idiot de garder des postures en rejetant tout.


O as-tu vu une posture et qu'est-ce que tu n'as compris dans mon message prcdent ?
Et comment fais-tu la diffrence entre les bonnes ides et les moins bonnes, autrement qu'en s'inspirant des exemples qui marchent plutt que des exemples douteux ?





> Par exemple, c'est trs cens que le peuple puisse rvoquer les lus qu'il a mis en place. On leur donne un mandat, pas une charge, et on devrait pouvoir leur retirer comme on retire un mandat de reprsentation  un avocat si il est mauvais.


Un dirigeant aura plus de mal  prendre ponctuellement des dcisions impopulaires mais ncessaires, avec le risque de sauter. Et pouvoir rvoquer les lus en court de mandat me parait tre plutt une source d'instabilit. Exemple typique d'ide peut-tre pas aussi bonne qu'il y parait. Peut-tre est-ce une bonne ide, mais a ne saute pas aux yeux.

----------


## TallyHo

> Un dirigeant aura plus de mal  prendre ponctuellement des dcisions impopulaires mais ncessaires, avec le risque de sauter.


La dmocratie n'a pas la prtention de faire un bon choix mais de faire le choix de la majorit du peuple qui se dirige lui-mme. De plus, ce ne sont pas des dirigeants tous-puissants mais des reprsentants. Le temps des Rois est fini, mme si on en a encore des reliquats...

Donc tout ce qui va dans le sens de la vraie dmocratie est une bonne ide avec ses avantages et ses inconvnients. Et quand le peuple a le pouvoir, il peut dcider de retirer le mandat  un lu, ce qui ne crera pas d'instabilit de toute faon car il n'y aura pas qu'un seul citoyen qui dcidera, a ouvrira un vote.

D'ailleurs, je pourrais te retourner l'argument, a peut aussi obliger le politicien a moins prendre les gens pour des cons et a mieux expliqu son action pour convaincre  ::):

----------


## wolinn

Remarque, si Mlenchon tait lu, l'opposition ne devrait pas avoir trop de mal  convaincre 51% des lecteurs de le virer aprs sa rforme constitutionnelle  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

Pas besoin de dranger tout le monde, il partira tout seul  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> Pour le Venezuela c'est simple, ce pays a le plus gros stock de ptrole au monde :
> Liste des pays par rserves de ptrole prouves
> 
> Donc pourquoi ce pays n'est pas aussi riche que l'Arabie Saoudite ?
> Parce qu'il rsiste  l'imprialisme amricain, alors que l'Arabie Saoudite est pote avec les USA.


Le ptrole vnzulien est un ptrole lourd trs coteux  extraire, contrairement au ptrole saoudien. Ghawar, c'tait un EROI phnomnal (plus de 100 au dbut de mmoire). Le ptrole vnzulien, c'est du ptrole extra lourd et des sables bitumeux. Ce n'est pas rentable en dessous de 100 dollars le baril, sans compter le cot trs lev des programmes sociaux de Chavez et Maduro, qu'il faut bien financer.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Heureusement que les Franais sont gnreux alors ! 
> Plus srieusement, je prfre qu'un programme soit construit collectivement comme *cela* plutt qu'il ne soit le rsultat d'un petit comit d'experts racontant  tout le monde qu'ils savent mieux que tout le monde ce qui est dsirable pour les autres.


Il est clair que ramasser les poubelles dans l'espace, c'est un vrai projet auquel n'auraient mme pas pens ces experts  ::mrgreen:: 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi les gens font des hautes tudes, ou mme pourquoi les experts existent, alors qu'il suffit de prendre en stage 3 tudiants en sociologie pour faire de la pense de groupe, 1 mois avant le dbut de la campagne.
Par ailleurs, il n'y a pas des masses d'conomistes (ni d'entrepreneurs, quelle horreur) dans l'quipe, surtout des petits fonctionnaires.

Puisqu'on en parle, le mouvement aurait du offrir  Gnreux une retraite depuis longtemps. Il a sans beaucoup donn, mais il a fait son temps.





> Un "petit" *livre* de 125 pages qui n'a pas chang depuis sa sortie (contrairement  Fillon par exemple, qui a mis de l'eau dans son vin sur la Scurit Sociale pour ne citer que a), complt par *39 livrets thmatiques*. Le Pen a dvoil son programme dbut fvrier et on ne peut pas dire que ses "144 engagements pour la France" soient trs travaills et prcis (le PDF fait seulement 24 pages).


La scurit sociale fait faillite, de toute faon : champion du monde des vieux, trop de technologisme, encore un bidule nationalis qui finit mal. Il est amusant de constater que Bastiat crivait dj en 1848 qu'une nationalisation des mutuelles de sant, si elle tait instaure, rendrait les gens irresponsables.
Fillon promet des choses qu'il ne tiendra pas, mais sinon aprs tout pourquoi pas, on peut choisir de ne pas soigner les maladies graves pour que les gens s'achtent des lunettes ( 180 la monture).

J'avoue mme ne pas avoir tout lu chez JLM parce que cela ne tient pas la route 2 minutes, mais on distingue bien la trame :
- il faut bouffer du cur au prtexte de la loi de 1905.
- on annonce de but en blanc que le programme va couter 300Md, et qu'en plus on ne remboursera pas les cranciers. Mais comme on passera aux 32h, tout ira bien.
- Car la BCE devrait racheter la dette franaise, sinon il fera un caca nerveux et quittera l'UE. Comme cela, on sera sous tutelle budgtaire complte. Autant appeler le FMI directement. Voila qui me fait furieusement penser au scnario grec.

Et c'est comme cela sur des paragraphes entiers. Ils avaient 5 ans pour faire un programme, mais finalement rien.





> Tu slectionnes les morceaux qui vont dans le sens de ton propos, mais rsumer le programme  ces quelques propositions est malhonnte intellectuellement...
>  aucun moment il n'est dit que la 6me Rpublique sera parfaite et ternelle, comme toute organisation politique elle montrera ses limites et elle sera remplace par autre chose.
> Argument d'autorit classique de ceux qui n'ont plus d'arguments rationnels  opposer ?


C'est dans le programme, tu ne va pas me dire que c'est moi qui l'ait crit !
Donc faire la VIeme rpublique au lieu de deux-trois rformettes est une gabegie. CQFD.
Tu es un sot.





> Remarque, si Mlenchon tait lu, l'opposition ne devrait pas avoir trop de mal  convaincre 51% des lecteurs de le virer aprs sa rforme constitutionnelle


Maduro n'est pas parti, il y a donc un risque que Mlenchon ne veuille pas partir. Et avant de me dire que c'est impossible, rappelles toi la cohabitation.





> La France a une tradition dmocratique plus robuste que l'Amrique latine, dont l'histoire est une succession de coup d'tats militaires et dictatures, jusqu' une poque trs rcente (Chavez a lui mme chapp  un coup d'Etat). Si on doit aller chercher des ides ailleurs, il y a des exemples plus crdibles dans la dure, et mme juste  ct de chez nous. La Suisse, par exemple, pratique une dmocratie directe depuis des sicles.


Chavez lui-mme a tent un coup d'tat (pas son successeur qui se contente de jeter lui aussi les opposants en prison).
Je ne voudrais pas dire mais la France a surtout une tradition de rvolutions et de coup d'tat depuis 1789  ::roll:: 
Tout cela parce que c'est un pays ultra conservateur, incapable d'accords transpartisans, et incapable de se rformer. C'est sans doute parce qu'on a pas raccourcit les bonnes personnes sous la terreur.




> Le ptrole vnzulien est un ptrole lourd trs coteux  extraire, contrairement au ptrole saoudien. Ghawar, c'tait un EROI phnomnal (plus de 100 au dbut de mmoire). Le ptrole vnzulien, c'est du ptrole extra lourd et des sables bitumeux. Ce n'est pas rentable en dessous de 100 dollars le baril, sans compter le cot trs lev des programmes sociaux de Chavez et Maduro, qu'il faut bien financer.


Plutt 80$ le baril.
Mais ajoutes  cela le fait que le Vnzuela donne (donnait ?) 1/3 de sa production aux rgimes amis et aux nord amricains pauvres. 
Que la production ptrolire ait chut de *30%* depuis 1997 par manque d'investissements ncessaire aprs nationalisation (comme dans les autres secteurs conomiques d'ailleurs), et pour avoir fait fuir les travailleurs de ptrole (en plus des mdecins, voila pourquoi des milliers de mdecins cubains sont venus).
Si tes devises en chute libre, et que tu tires 96% de celles-ci du ptrole, alors que le march est en plein boom, que va t-il se passer  la premire rcession venue ?

Donc soi tu diversifies ton conomie en vitesse, soi tu es incomptent et condamn  subir le mme sort que l'Algrie des annes 90.
Et tes avances sociales, relles ou supposs (comme l'analphabtisme), vont partir  la poubelle.
Moyennant quoi, le pays a 514 milliards de barils de rserve a du emprunter 80 milliards de $  la Chine pour couvrir ses dpenses courantes. Et il subit un sort non pas  l'algrienne mais  l'allemande des annes 30.

C'est juste de la mauvaise gestion.

----------


## Grogro

> Donc soi tu diversifies ton conomie en vitesse, soi tu es incomptent et condamn  subir le mme sort que l'Algrie des annes 90.
> Et tes avances sociales, relles ou supposs (comme l'analphabtisme), vont partir  la poubelle.
> Moyennant quoi, le pays a 514 milliards de barils de rserve a du emprunter 80 milliards de $  la Chine pour couvrir ses dpenses courantes. Et il subit un sort non pas  l'algrienne mais  l'allemande des annes 30.


En fait a s'appelle le syndrome hollandais, et le Vnzuela n'en sera pas la dernire victime.

----------


## ddoumeche

Le tmoignage d'un argentin sur la question, cit par une rdac-chef de l'express ( laquelle je fais secrtement la cour) :

----------


## _Thomas

> [...]


Je voulais te rpondre mais finalement tu te contentes d'tre caricatural, mprisant et born donc je passe mon chemin... bon vent !

----------


## Ryu2000

Sondage : Fillon reprend la troisime place  Mlenchon, Macron et Le Pen restent en tte

Quand on aura les vrais rsultats a va tre marrant de relire les sondages ^^
On va voir si a tombe proche de :
1. Macron 24%
2. Marine 23%
3. Fillon 18,5 %
4. Mlenchon 18%

Pour moi a ne reflte pas la ralit, mais on verra.

=====
Edit :
Mlenchon (et ses hologrammes) ne veut pas sortir de l'Europe et de l'euro
_Le candidat de La France insoumise s'est dit "sr" de pouvoir modifier les traits europens  l'occasion de son meeting dijonnais retransmis dans six autres villes._

Il est marrant, il croit que l'UE va accorder un traitement de faveur  la France comme c'tait le cas pour le Royaume Uni. ^^
Si il est lu il risque d'tre surpris...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je voulais te rpondre mais finalement tu te contentes d'tre caricatural, mprisant et born donc je passe mon chemin... bon vent !


C'tait de bon cur, pour l'argument d'autorit.

----------


## AstOz

> En quoi c'est utile de participer  un forum pour dsinformer les gens ?
> 
> 
> 
> Le dernier prsident de droite c'est Pompidou et il avais pas de dficit. Le dficit  commenc sous VGE (dmago centriste, pas de droite), et la crise ptrolire, aprs quoi il  t considrablement augment sous Mitterrand.
> Chirac  fait moins de dficit que Mitterrand grce aux dnationalisations (politique de droite) mais il  pas pu toucher au reste du dispositif Mitterrand.
> Sarkozy n'est pas de droite, sinon il aurait supprim les 35 heures, l'ISF etc, c'est juste un dmago escroc qui  fait plus de dpenses que de recettes comme les autres dmagos, et il s'est pris la crise mondiale de 2008 dans la face et pour y faire face :  encore plus de dmagogie couteuse...
> 
> Pour finir pour pas avoir trop de dficit hollande  augment massivement la croissance de la dette y compris avec de la dette maquille, ce qui va tre une catastrophe pour les gnrations futures, alors que Chirac tait arriv (avec Jospin)  diminuer la dette.
> ...


Je voulais lire tous les posts mais j'ai pas pu attendre, c'est malhonnte ce que tu dis l.
Tu es le premier  nous traiter d'ignare parce qu'on "y connait rien en co" mais tu es loin d'tre bien inform !

Alors, jusqu'en 1980, les politiques (amricaines surtout) ont choisit de d-rgulariser les marchs financiers qui fonctionnaient sur un principe de "retain and reinvest" (en soit, on rinvestit une majorit des gains dans l'entreprise), puis la libration des marchs ont entrain une rel dconnexion de l'conomie des marchs et de l'conomie rel, le "Downside and distribute" (en soit, on diminue les cots et on redistribue aux actionnaires). Depuis, c'est mesure ultra-librale sur mesure ultra-librale, c'est de pire en pire, les entreprises de holding saignent les entreprises qui ont eu le malheur de se mettre en vente. Pour le holding, les entreprises sont  usage unique, imagine ce qu'il pense des ouvriers en bas de la chaine. Les entreprises de Holding demandent des rentabilits  court termes (gnralement moins d'un an), et a coutera en vie humaine ce que a coutera.

Pour vous faire un rcap, on avait mit la rgularisation des marchs aprs la 1re guerre mondiale car juste ce sont ces marchs ainsi que des lobbys qui ont pousss tous les tats  entrer en guerre et  se faire un paquet de pognons sur des millions de mort. Puis en 1930, la rgularisation des marchs a t mise en place quand l'Allemagne tait en train de crever la dalle  cause de l'amende  payer et des marchs qui faisait joujou avec leur pays.

Pour ceux que a intresse davantage : 

 (Vous avez toutes les sources dans le descriptif de la vido si vous souhaitez les vrifier)

Honntement, je refuse de voter pour un ultra-libral, donner tout pouvoir aux marchs financiers en esprant que ceux-ci soient clments  notre gard.
J'en ai marre qu'on me dise que c'est la crise, qu'il n'y a pas d'argent, il y a de l'argent, il faut savoir o chercher, toutes les grosses entreprises font des bnfices normes (les banques y compris) grce  ses marchs financiers, c'est aussi de leur responsabilit.
Et il faut enfin s'arrter de spculer et de crer des bulles financires (pour ma part, si jamais a doit encore pter, je mise sur les prts tudiants).

Lorsqu'on crvera tous la dalle  dormir dans des taudis et bosser 80h par semaine pour presque rien, a sera de leur faute. Ne croyez pas que a n'existe pas, a se pratique encore normment dans les pays comme la Chine, l'Inde, etc ...

Dans une optique de "Downside and Distribute", le mondialisme se rsume  beaucoup de gens, pas cher.


PS : tu vois bien que tout ceci n'a rien  voir avec quelconque politique, car tout ceux qui nous ont prcds n'ont jamais rien fait contre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce "journaliste" n'apprcie pas la popularit de Melenchon :
Vous aimez Mlenchon? Lisez-le vraiment
_Il faut lire et analyser le programme du candidat de la France insoumise._

Il essaie de faire peur.



> Dire par exemple quil tient exactement le mme discours populiste que Marine Le Penle peuple contre llite, ou pluttle peuple contre l'oligarchie ne trouble pas une seconde ses afficionados. 
> Que les mesures conomiques quil propose sont encore plus fortes que celles du parti communiste avant 1981 (en % de PIB), non plus. 
> Pointer quil est devenu trs ambigu sur limmigration, ce qui est trange pour un candidat dextrme-gauche, ne marque pas. 
> Son projet dadhsion  lALBA, lalliance bolivarienne dAmrique latine alors quil veut sortir des traits europens est quand mme un peu fort de caf colombien, mais ses amis en rient. 
> Son attirance pour les Chavez ne lui porte pas tort. Le PIB du Venezuela sest effondr de 19% en 2016 et la chute devrait tre de 6% en 2017, mais personne dans ses rangs ne doute que le modle reste une inspiration.


En gros rien dans son projet ne tient debout :



> Le hic est l. La faille de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, cest son projet, les 83 rponses quil apporte. La seule attaque qui porte contre Jean-Luc Mlenchon, je lai finalement trouve, elle vient de lui-mme. Lisez-le. Ne vous contentez pas des principes, des effets de manche, des grandiloquences, lisez le dtail. Regardez les mesures une  une. La lecture provoque tantt une franche rigolade, tantt elle fait froid dans le dos  toutes les pages. Rien nest tudi, calcul, faisable. Une ingalit? Jradique. Un pouvoir? Jabolis. Les droits? Jen donne autant que tu veux. Des fuites de capitaux ? Je terrasse. Une guerre? Je convoque lONU pour faire la paix. *Tout est nonc comme un enfant dAudiard qui ferait sa liste de Nol*. Il a des facilits qui tombent quelques fois dans le simplisme, a mis en garde Franois Hollande. Il dit vrai. Ah Hollande forcment, diront les Insoumis. Le prsident sortant a raison: sil-vous-plait lisez le texte.

----------


## BenoitM

En mme temps, on sait que tous les candidats ne respecteront pas leurs programmes donc quelle est l'utilit de le lire :p

(et peu des futurs candidats bnficieront d'une majorit parlementaire pour pouvoir mme prtendre l'appliquer... Je vois mal  Melechon/LePen bnficier d'une majorit parlementaire.
Mme Macron je me demande comment il va faire pour tre soutenu... Au moins il pourra dire que c'est pas sa faute :p)

----------


## TallyHo

> En mme temps, on sait que tous les candidats ne respecteront pas leurs programmes donc quelle est l'utilit de le lire :p


Oui c'est sur, tu ne lis pas en esprant qu'il l'appliquera, on a pass l'ge de croire au Pre Nol. Par contre, tu le lis pour voir la tendance politique, le fil conducteur quoi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mme Macron je me demande comment il va faire pour tre soutenu...


Srieusement ?
Le type a tous le PS et l'UMP derrire lui.
Il y a plus de cadres du PS derrire Macron que derrire Hamon ! ^^ (a doit tre un peu pareil avec les rpublicains et Fillon)

Il faudrait que le prsident ait plus de pouvoir.
Parce que c'est un peu triste d'lire une personne pour son programme et de voir qu'elle ne peut pas le mettre en place...

Bon cela dit parfois le pouvoir force, par exemple Valls a forc 2 lois et il me semble qu' chaque fois il a utilis 3 fois le 49,3.
Les 6 fois o Manuel Valls a dgain l'arme constitutionnelle du 49.3

Je crois que la 6ime Rpublique de Melenchon retire du pouvoir au prsident et en donne plus aux dputs ou ce genre de chose...

----------


## TallyHo

Mlenchon a aussi une cte Outre-Atlantique... Il se murmure mme que, si il est au 2me tour, Sanders pourrait venir en France pour afficher son soutien :




> Le candidat de la France Insoumise suscite l'intrt de certaines personnalits outre-Atlantique, comme les acteurs Danny Glover, Pamela Anderson et Mark Ruffalo. Mais aussi d'conomistes et universitaires classs  gauche.
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/pre...ro-sanders.php

----------


## _Thomas

Ce tweet ferait un bon sujet de trolldi : https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...78443184214018

----------


## Grogro

> Ce tweet ferait un bon sujet de trolldi : https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...78443184214018


Pourrais-tu en faire une capture pour ceux chez qui twitter est bloqu par le firewall d'entreprise ?

----------


## blbird

Pour revenir sur la dette actuelle, qui est quand mme la plus grande arnaque du sicle, un article qui l'explique trs bien, avec l'historique,  aller voir ici.

Au final, tout les candidats qui nous disent qu'on a pas d'argent ou qui ne veulent rien changer au systme financier sont  mon sens dans l'erreur complte :
- le luxleaks, et rien que pour ce qui est pass par le Luxembourg, c'est 2400 milliards d'euros de fraude fiscale. Pour la France, c'est *80 milliards par an* de perdus, au minimum
- les aides aux entreprises, on est *40 milliards par an*, sans AUCUN resultat (rappelez-vous le million d'emploi promis par Gattaz avec le CICE...)
- la dette, qui d'une part est  compter sur 7 ans et pas sur 1 an, et qui, d'autre part, est compose d'intrts financiers privs que nous ne devrions pas avoir  payer (surtout les intrts trangers). Un changement  ce niveau, propos par plusieurs candidats, nous ferait passer la dette de 2200 milliards  500 millions d'euros maximum. Soit une *conomie de 10 milliards par an* au dbut, et au final une forte baisse puisqu'on arriverait enfin  la rembourser en quelque sannes
- les recettes perdues des privatisations des 10/15 dernires annes, par ex. sur la vente des autouroutes, qui rapporte plus de 10% par an, permettrait de rcuprer pas mal d'argent aussi
- les dizaines de milliards d'euros prts aux banques tout les mois par la BCE
- en plus des *2000 milliards prts encore aux banques* pour les sauver de la faillite, via VOS impts : cet argent ne s'est jamais retrouv dans l'conomie relle

A tout ceux qui ont peur qu'on ait pas d'argent pour investir, il suffit d'ouvrir un peu les yeux.

Quand au candidat qui veut nous obliger  nous serrer la ceinture, ce que j'en pense mrite de l'auto-censure.  ::roll:: 

Le problme que nous avons n'est pas sur un manque d'argent, il est bien sur une rpartition de plus en plus catastrophique,  revoir pour qu'elle reste raisonnable : ce qu'elle n'est plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - en plus des 2000 milliards prts encore aux banques pour les sauver de la faillite, via VOS impts : cet argent ne s'est jamais retrouv dans l'conomie relle


Ouais on devrait laisser les banques faire faillite au lieu de les sauver !
Le problme c'est comme elles ont toutes fait n'importe quoi, elles sous toutes lies par des prts toxiques et ce genre de chose, donc si une banque tombe, a fait effet Domino et elle emporte les autres dans sa chute.

Les gouvernements ne sont pas prt  faire tomber les banques, alors qu'elles sont les responsables de la crise actuelle.
On donne des milliards aux banques, au final tout est redistribu en bonus et elles continuent de faire que de la merde.

Le principal problme aujourd'hui c'est la finance.
C'est elle qui a caus la crise dans laquelle nous nous trouvons.

----------


## _Thomas

> Pourrais-tu en faire une capture pour ceux chez qui twitter est bloqu par le firewall d'entreprise ?


J'ai modifi mon message ;-)

----------


## blbird

> Le principal problme aujourd'hui c'est la finance.
> C'est elle qui a caus la crise dans laquelle nous nous trouvons.


Rien de plus  ajouter, c'est tout  fait ca.  ::ccool:: 

Comme le disais Filoche dans cette vido de 3mn trs parlante : 



tous les peuples europens devraient tre dans la rue en sachant ce qui se passe  ce niveau.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tous les peuples europens devraient tre dans la rue en sachant ce qui se passe  ce niveau.


 *Si la population comprenait le systme bancaire, je crois qu' il y aurait une rvolution avant demain matin*  (Henry Ford, industriel).

*Je crois que les institutions bancaires sont plus dangereuses pour nos liberts qu'une arme debout. Celui qui contrle l'argent de la nation contrle la nation*  (Thomas Jefferson, troisime prsident des Etats-Unis).

"*Donnez-moi le contrle sur la monnaie d'une nation, et je n'aurai pas  m'occuper de ceux qui font ses lois*" (Meyer Anselm Rothschild, banquier).

*Le systme bancaire moderne fabrique de largent  partir de rien. Ce processus est peut-tre le tour de dextrit le plus tonnant qui fut jamais invent. La banque fut conue dans liniquit et est ne dans le pch. Les banquiers possdent la Terre. Prenez la leur, mais laissez-leur le pouvoir de crer largent et en un tour de mains ils creront assez dargent pour la racheter. Otez-leur ce pouvoir, et toutes les grandes fortunes comme la mienne disparatront et ce serait bnfique car nous aurions alors un monde meilleur et plus heureux. Mais si vous voulez continuer  tre les esclaves des banques et  payer le prix de votre propre esclavage laissez donc les banquiers continuer  crer largent et  contrler les crdits.*
Sir Josiah Stamp, Directeur de la Banque dAngleterre (1880-1941) (Rput 2e fortune dAngleterre  cette poque 1920).

La Finance est au dessus des gouvernements.
C'est elle qui a le vrai pouvoir.
Si le monde entier est en crise aujourd'hui c'est uniquement de leur faute.

Il y a eu une grande dpression (1873-1896) avant la premire guerre mondiale.
Le krash de 1929  amen la seconde guerre mondiale.
La crise commenc en 2007/2008 nous entranera vers la 3ime guerre mondiale.

Le capitalisme ne fonctionne pas, ce n'est pas un systme  long terme.

Pour la premire guerre mondiale apparemment a a plus rapport avec 1907 :
Premire guerre mondiale et crise financire : des parallles troublants

----------


## TallyHo

> - les aides aux entreprises, on est *40 milliards par an*, sans AUCUN resultat (rappelez-vous le million d'emploi promis par Gattaz avec le CICE...)


Attention quand mme sur ce point, le souci n'est pas l'aide en elle-mme, c'est le manque de vrification... Comme la formation pro, on donne des budgets  des organismes sans jamais leur demander des comptes (ou si peu) sur les rsultats, l'insertion pro des stagiaires qu'ils ont eu  6 mois ou 1 an, etc...




> Le problme que nous avons n'est pas sur un manque d'argent, il est bien sur une rpartition de plus en plus catastrophique,  revoir pour qu'elle reste raisonnable : ce qu'elle n'est plus.


Mme le FMI l'admet... Il n'y a encore que les journalistes perroquets des politiciens, les faux experts  la Lenglet et autres trolls incultes qui n'ont pas compris cela.




> Plus les riches sont riches, moins la croissance est forte: c'est le FMI qui le dit
> 
> Une tude d'un groupe d'experts du FMI fait couler beacoup d'encre. L'institution, qui dfend une ligne librale, relve que les ingalits sociales sont un frein  la croissance et augmentent le risque de crises financires.
> 
> http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/actual...t_1690009.html

----------


## Grogro

> - les aides aux entreprises, on est *40 milliards par an*, sans AUCUN resultat (rappelez-vous le million d'emploi promis par Gattaz avec le CICE...)


Ton montant sur la fraude et l'vasion fiscale est probablement surestim. Il n'est pas possible d'avoir une estimation approximative, mais on est plus proche des 50 milliards. Ce qui est dj norme, et quivaut au cot de la dette et au cot global et cumul des 43 ans d'immigration choisie par le patronat (l encore, impossible d'estimer prcisment). 

Le CICE a eu pour effet de crer ou prenniser 100000 emplois par an. Ce qui est ridicule pour 40 milliards certes. On peut se demander combien de postes on aurait pu financer dans le rgalien avec cet argent (professeurs sur le terrain, personnel soignant, arme, police, douane, pompiers, renseignement, etc.). Mais tu ne peux pas faire une coupe  blanc sans avoir un impact dsastreux sur l'emploi  cause des effets cliquets. Mais tu peux transformer et rorienter ces 40 milliards d'aide fiscale (made in France, high-tech, secteur du jeux vido, sortie de l'agriculture intensive, etc.).

En revanche, tu peux taper sur les subventions aux entreprises (110 milliards par an en pure perte), en contrepartie d'une fiscalit plus cohrente, plus simple et plus juste. Ca c'est possible.




> - la dette, qui d'une part est  compter sur 7 ans et pas sur 1 an, et qui, d'autre part, est compose d'intrts financiers privs que nous ne devrions pas avoir  payer (surtout les intrts trangers). Un changement  ce niveau, propos par plusieurs candidats, nous ferait passer la dette de 2200 milliards  500 millions d'euros maximum. Soit une conomie de 10 milliards par an au dbut, et au final une forte baisse puisqu'on arriverait enfin  la rembourser en quelque sannes


Je veux bien des sources chiffres et recoupes, parce que je ne comprend pas de quoi tu parles ici.

----------


## blbird

> Ton montant sur la fraude et l'vasion fiscale est probablement surestim. Il n'est pas possible d'avoir une estimation approximative, mais on est plus proche des 50 milliards. Ce qui est dj norme, et quivaut au cot de la dette et au cot global et cumul des 43 ans d'immigration choisie par le patronat (l encore, impossible d'estimer prcisment). 
> 
> 
> Le CICE a eu pour effet de crer ou prenniser 100000 emplois par an. Ce qui est ridicule pour 40 milliards certes. On peut se demander combien de postes on aurait pu financer dans le rgalien avec cet argent (professeurs sur le terrain, personnel soignant, arme, police, douane, pompiers, renseignement, etc.). Mais tu ne peux pas faire une coupe  blanc sans avoir un impact dsastreux sur l'emploi  cause des effets cliquets. Mais tu peux transformer et rorienter ces 40 milliards d'aide fiscale (made in France, high-tech, secteur du jeux vido, sortie de l'agriculture intensive, etc.).
> 
> 
> En revanche, tu peux taper sur les subventions aux entreprises (110 milliards par an en pure perte), en contrepartie d'une fiscalit plus cohrente, plus simple et plus juste. Ca c'est possible.
> 
> 
> Je veux bien des sources chiffres et recoupes, parce que je ne comprend pas de quoi tu parles ici.


Merci de tes informations complmentaires. Pour mon dernier point, tu peux trouver des informations ici : https://articles.laprimaire.org/la-v...e-aaa3bb27f30e


Mais il y a bien d'autres liens que je n'ai pas sous la main l tout de suite : il suffit de chercher dette et cration montaire  :;): 


Autre lien Agoravox rcent ici : http://www.agoravox.fr/actualites/ec...a-dette-191526


Tu as aussi un trs bon site sur le referendum Suisse  ce sujet : http://www.initiative-monnaie-pleine.ch avec beaucoup de dtails.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des gars de la France Insoumise qui ne vont clairement pas apprcier cette image :


Bon aprs qu'il y ait des points commun entre 2 programmes a n'a rien d'extra ordinaire.
Il faudrait tudier, mais il est possible qu'il y ait plus de point commun entre la France Insoumise et le Front National qu'entre La France Insoumise et En Marche.
Cela dit pour les gars de la France Insoumise ce qui peut diviser est peut tre plus important que ce qui peut rassembler (j'aurai peut tre du dire : les diffrences sont plus importantes que les similitudes).

----------


## BenoitM

Le problme n'est souvent pas les points communs mais les points divergents  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais enfin a dpend si l'objectif c'est de runir ou de diviser.
Mais je comprend que la grande majorit des lecteurs de la France Insoumise refusent de voter FN.
Si j'tais eux je m'abstiendrai ou je voterai blanc.
Parce qu'aimer Melenchon et voter Macron, a ferait chier...
Mais bon ils feront bien ce qu'ils veulent.

----------


## Ryu2000

Une plainte maonnique contre "frre" Mlenchon ?
_EXCLUSIF. Au sein du Grand Orient, certains jugent que le refus de donner une consigne de vote est incompatible avec les valeurs de la franc-maonnerie._



> une plainte serait sur le point d'tre dpose auprs de la chambre suprme de justice maonnique, l'instance juridique du Grand Orient, par une loge de l'organisation. *Objectif : sanctionner la position ambigu du leader de La France insoumise*, juge incompatible avec les valeurs de la franc-maonnerie.


Je trouve a bizarre, il me semblait que les loges maonniques essayaient d'tre plus discrtes avant.
Aujourd'hui elles ne se cachent plus du tout et elles ne sont pas sympa puisqu'elle veulent sanctionner un membre.
En plus Melenchon a donn une consigne de vote, il a dit "Vous pouvez : vous abstenir, voter blanc, voter Macron".

Apparemment quand t'es franc maon en France t'es oblig d'tre derrire Macron, sinon t'es incompatible avec les valeurs de la franc-maonnerie.

----------


## atb

> Je trouve a bizarre, il me semblait que les loges maonniques essayaient d'tre plus discrtes avant.


Apparemment mme les petits zigoto de parano/ complotiste sont de sortie. Vous vous baladez toujours avec un truc en aluminium sur la tte pour que les satellite ne vous captent pas ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Je trouve simplement qu'on entend de plus en plus parler de la Franc Maonnerie dans les mdias et a doit tre mesurable.
Je ne l'ai pas invent cet article... (je suis all sur Google News et il y avait l'article de Melenchon et de la franc maonnerie)
Je viens de faire un test, qui consiste  rechercher les articles rcent qui mentionnent le terme "franc maonnerie" et y'en a plein :
Franc-maonnerie: sept obdiences lancent un appel au vote, contre le FN
Franc-maonnerie  Cherbourg : une socit discrte, pas secrte
Xavier Jugel allait tre initi
Macron-Le Pen : GODF et GLDF parlent
etc...

Tout est d'avril 2017.
Et pour rester dans le sujet :
Mon bulletin dans ton urne: Hollande se rebelle, les Francs-Maons se liguent contre Le Pen et Mlenchon obtient de surprenants soutiens

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Apparemment mme les petits zigoto de parano/ complotiste sont de sortie. Vous vous baladez toujours avec un truc en aluminium sur la tte pour que les satellite ne vous captent pas ?


Ben, tu comprends, leur candidate chrie s'est vautre au dbat de mercredi, alors ces rageux font feu de tout bois...  ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

> Apparemment mme les petits zigoto de parano/ complotiste sont de sortie. Vous vous baladez toujours avec un truc en aluminium sur la tte pour que les satellite ne vous captent pas ?


Toujours dans la caricature et le dlit d'opinion, parler de la franc-maonnerie est complotiste ? Il faudrait nous informer si on doit te demander la permission avant de poster... Tu vas peut-tre nous dire que la franc-maonnerie ou autres groupes d'influence n'existent pas ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Melenchon souhaite se prsenter aux lgislatives  Marseille et il se fait critiquer parce qu'il va se retrouver contre un gars du PS...
Si il n'est pas content de se retrouver contre Melenchon il peut toujours changer de ville.

Peut tre qu'on lui reproche de choisir un adversaire trop faible (battre le PS c'est peut tre trop facile).

----------


## Franois M.

> Ben, tu comprends, leur candidate chrie s'est vautre au dbat de mercredi, alors ces rageux font feu de tout bois...


Non, le candidat des zozo il a fini 4me au premier tour.

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de Melenchon :
Entre Mlenchon et Macron, un combat sur le drapeau europen



> Les dputs Insoumis dfendent mercredi un amendement visant  retirer le drapeau europen de l'hmicycle de l'Assemble nationale, alors qu'Emmanuel Macron va le reconnatre officiellement.


Apparemment les insoumis aimeraient bien qu'on enlve le drapeau de l'UE de temps en temps.

Il y a une grosse tension entre Melenchon et Valls en ce moment, parce que Valls est pote avec la droite Isralienne (sachant que le centre Isralien est dj la droite de lextrme droite Europenne).
Mlenchon cur par l'ignoble Valls, proche des dirigeants de lextrme droite isralienne



> Le chef de file des dputs insoumis a dmissionn de la mission parlementaire sur la Nouvelle-Caldonie, prside par Manuel Valls, dnonant un personnage extrmement clivant qui serait *proche des thses ethnicistes de lextrme droite*.


Et Valls essaie de faire un miroir :
 l'Assemble, Valls dnonce les liens de La France insoumise avec l'islam radical



> En marge des dbats sur le projet de loi antiterroriste, le dput apparent LREM de l'Essonne s'en est vivement pris  la gauche radicale. *Il renoue ainsi avec l'un de ses angles d'attaque favoris*.


Qu'est-ce qu'il lui arrive  Melenchon, il va dans la bonne direction on dirait.

----------


## Ryu2000

Valls qui pense exactement comme les extrmistes isralien :
Valls accuse Mlenchon de complaisance avec l'antismitisme
_Quand on publie ce clich et quand on dit que je suis l'ami de l'extrme droite isralienne, au fond on veut passer un seul message: c'est que Manuel Valls est l'ami des juifs. Et c'est l qu'il y a une complaisance. Ces gens ne se rendent pas compte, ou bien ils se rendent compte et c'est encore plus grave, que l'antismitisme ou l'antisionisme, ce nouvel antismitisme d'aujourd'hui, est au cur de la matrice idologique totalitaire de l'islamisme radical. Et c'est l o c'est grave!, fulmine Manuel Valls, excd. Il a fait des dgts considrables, il est cur de la radicalisation de milliers de gamins que l'on constate, poursuit-il._

Il n'y a aucun rapport entre antismitisme et antisionisme.
Le sionisme c'est la politique isralienne, le judasme c'est une religion, il n'y a aucun lien (il existe des sionistes chrtiens, athes, etc et il existe des juifs antisionsite).
Les gens qui critiquent la politique isralienne se font traiter d'antismite, c'est pas trs sympa.
Et Valls veut faire un lien "si vous ne soutenez pas la politique isralienne c'est que vous soutenez l'islamisme radical", alors que a n'a aucun rapport.

C'est drle de voir que Valls est soutenu par les mdias, alors qu'il n'est absolument pas populaire en ralit.

----------


## Ryu2000

Melenchon n'aime pas le drapeau de l'UE mais pour des mauvaises raisons :
Mlenchon sur le drapeau europen : une polmique infantile



> La France Insoumise a dbord sur leur extrme droite le Front national et Debout la France en menant une croisade contre la prsence du drapeau de lUnion europenne  lAssemble Nationale. Pas par allergie europhobe, non bien sr, mais *parce que lemblme europen serait en fait constitu de symboles chrtiens cachs, une sorte de  Da Vinci code  eurocrate : le bleu marial, bien sr, et les douze toiles jaunes qui seraient  la fois celles de la couronne ceignant la Vierge Marie voque dans lApocalypse selon Saint-Jean ou une rfrence aux douze aptres. Pour le parti de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, ce drapeau confessionnel porte atteinte  la sacro-sainte lacit au sein du Parlement* et devrait donc tre remplac par le drapeau de lOnu. Lextrme droite, ravie de voir la gauche autoproclame radicale, mener un combat contre ce que Florian Philippot, le purg du FN, appelle le torchon de loligarchie europste, ont immdiatement soutenu la croisade de Mlenchon. Cela a lair dune blague, mais a ne lest pas.


Je le rassure tout de suite, l'UE n'a rien de chrtien...
Officiellement si il y a 12 toiles, c'est parce qu'ils ont pris le cadran d'une horloge comme modle  la base. (je crois)
Et le bleu c'est juste une couleur que beaucoup de gens aiment...

----------


## Invit

> Je le rassure tout de suite, l'UE n'a rien de chrtien...


Il semble que ce soit probablement vrai pourtant. Cela dit, le drapeau franais n'a pas une histoire spcialement laque non plus...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il semble que ce soit probablement vrai pourtant.


Ah ouais y'en a qui vont dans ce sens :
Le drapeau europen est-il dinspiration chrtienne ?



> Dans un premier temps, cest le Conseil de lEurope, organisation intergouvernementale ne en 1949, qui se cherche un symbole. Lorganisme a envisag un grand E en initiale (vert sur un fond blanc ou or sur fond rouge), avant dadopter lide dune couronne dtoiles. Le peintre strasbourgeois et agent au Conseil Arsne Heitz (1908-1989) travaille dans les annes 50 sur plusieurs projets de drapeau europen. Il tente de rpondre  *la commande du Conseil qui souhaite un symbole des valeurs spirituelles et morales qui sont le patrimoine commun des peuples qui le composent*. Le drapeau sur fond bleu orn de douze toiles, contre quinze un temps envisages, formant un cercle reprsentant la communion et lunit, convainc le Conseil qui ladopte le 8 dcembre 1955. *Heitz se garde alors bien de rvler les sources de son inspiration. Les membres du conseil se flicitent dy voir un ciel bleu avec douze toiles et dclinent les symboliques dun chiffre rassembleur (12 mois, heures, travaux dHercule, signes du zodiaque etc.)*


Bon aprs c'est l'inspiration d'un artiste, personne n'tait au courant... Pour tout le monde a reprsente un cadran d'horloge. (et le drapeau de l'UE ce n'est pas l'UE)
Et il faut peut tre se calmer avec ce type de lacit... 
C'est pas grave qu'un symbole europen soit potentiellement inspir de choses chrtiennes.
L'Europe a une histoire chrtienne.

Je trouve que Melenchon va droit loin dans son dlire de mettre le drapeau de l'ONU.
On pourrait pas mettre le drapeau de la France  la place ?
Il est beaucoup plus styl.




> Cela dit, le drapeau franais n'a pas une histoire spcialement laque non plus...


Melenchon ne veut pas du drapeau Franais il veut le drapeau de l'onu...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On pourrait pas mettre le drapeau de la France  la place ?


Il y est dj, le drapeau franais !  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais QUE des drapeaux franais.

L'inverse de Merkel quoi...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il semble que ce soit probablement vrai pourtant. Cela dit, le drapeau franais n'a pas une histoire spcialement laque non plus...


En quoi est-ce un problme ?

----------


## Invit

> En quoi est-ce un problme ?


J'en sais rien, je ne suis pas Mlenchon  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

> En quoi est-ce un problme ?


Pour Melenchon c'est un problme, parce qu'il est dans un courant de la lacit qui dit qu'il faut dtruire tout ce qui est li au catholicisme...

----------


## Grogro

> J'en sais rien, je ne suis pas Mlenchon


Visiblement, un drapeau qui voquerait vaguement, avec beaucoup d'imagination, d'obscurs symboles chrtiens, c'est pour Mlenchon plus grave que les drives communautaristes et islamo-gauchistes de ce qu'est devenu le PCF.

C'est ce qu'on appelle un double standard.

----------


## Gunny

Mlenchon des fois il perd l'occasion de se taire... Entre a et son obsession pour le socialisme douteux d'Amrique du Sud...

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est pour Mlenchon plus grave que les drives communautaristes et islamo-gauchistes de ce qu'est devenu le PCF.


En mme temps on s'en fout du PCF, aujourd'hui a ne reprsente quasiment plus rien.
Par contre les insoumis se portent bien, les deux n'ont aucun rapport.
Melenchon a t socialiste, mais il n'a jamais t communiste.
D'ailleurs les communistes n'aiment pas Melenchon.




> Entre a et son obsession pour le socialisme douteux d'Amrique du Sud...


L effectivement c'est con.
Critiquer la prsence du drapeau de l'UE pourquoi pas, mais ici les raisons ne sont pas intressantes...

Le truc c'est d'tre prsent dans les mdias, comme quand il ne mettait pas de cravate.
Le systme a choisi Melenchon comme opposant  Macron.
Il est possible que Melenchon devienne premier ministre quand Macron sera grill.

Melenchon n'a rien en commun avec Chavez, il ne partage aucune de ses ides en ralit.
Mais par contre si tu veux plaire  des jeunes a marche bien de faire croire que tu soutenais Chavez.


Je ne pense pas que Melenchon ait dj cout un seul discours de Chavez, parce que Chavez c'tait pas le genre  tre laque...

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est le topic des Insoumis ici ?

Isral: Choqus par les propos de Meyer Habib, les Insoumis et les communistes quittent l'hmicycle



> Les dputs Insoumis et communistes ont quitt ce mercredi lhmicycle de lAssemble pendant les questions au gouvernement. *Ils protestaient contre les propos virulents du dput UDI franco-isralien Meyer Habib* au sujet de lavocat franco-palestinien Salah Hamouri et du Palestinien Marwan Barghouti.


L'autre hystrique de Meyer Habib a du dire un truc du genre "l'antisionisme est le nouvel antismitisme" et des dputs insoumis et communistes ont quitt l'hmicycle  cause de ces propos insupportable.

----------


## halaster08

> L'autre hystrique de Meyer Habib a du dire un truc du genre


Si tu ne sais pas ce qui s'est pass, pourrais-tu arrter de faire des spculations ??

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon alors j'ai lu le truc, en fait ils taient dj parti quand il a dit "Lantisionisme, cest le nouvel antismitisme" :



> Lantisionisme, cest le nouvel antismitisme, votre prdcesseur Manuel Valls lavait courageusement exprim dans cet hmicycle et *cela lui vaut la haine de tous les islamo-gauchistes qui ont quitt cet hmicycle* , a ajout Meyer Habib. Il a aussi fustig la volont de voyage en Isral dInsoumis et communistes  *pour soutenir des terroristes, Barghouti et Hamouri, les mmes sur ces bancs pour lesquels quand on massacre en France, cest du terrorisme, en Isral, cest de la rsistance* .


Les vrais raisons c'est a :



> Est-ce  dire que nous lapprouvons ? Je ne le crois pas , a-t-elle ajout,  parce que partout, nous souhaitons que les parlementaires franais aient accs  lensemble des interlocuteurs quils veulent rencontrer pour remplir leur mission dinformation . Hors de lhmicycle, Clmentine Autain (LFI) a jug devant la presse que  *Meyer Habib instrumentalise les questions et les pose dans des termes qui sont tout simplement inadmissibles* , appelant  au calme  et   arrter de caricaturer les positions des uns et des autres .  *Je ne sais pas o va la France si elle continue  se laisser piger dans des dbats politiques instrumentaliss qui visent tout simplement  dresser les uns contre les autres* , a-t-elle ajout.
> 
> A ses cts, la communiste Elsa Faucillon a expliqu que les dputs des deux groupes avaient eu  un choc .  *On sattendait  ce que Meyer Habib pose ce type de question dans le climat en ce moment. Mais l, cen est trop dans lamalgame* , il a fait une  *tribune particulirement politicienne et odieuse* , a-t-elle dnonc.


Bon ben voil c'est quelqu'un qui veut crer de l'islamophobie, rien d'extra ordinaire aujourd'hui...

----------


## Ryu2000

Mlenchon n'a pas aim certaines questions que des journalistes lui ont pos :
Mlenchon "met en demeure" deux mdias aprs des "questions malveillantes"



> Anticipant de prochains articles des magazines Capital et L'Express, consacrs  ses anciens mandats, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a publi sur son blog la teneur de ses changes avec les journalistes et indiqu qu'il se rservait le droit de porter plainte pour diffamation.


Il est dj prt  porter plainte alors qu'il n'a pas vu les articles encore.




> Le dput accuse en retour Capital d'avoir des annonceurs qui "ont peut-tre des comptes  rgler avec [lui] et [ses] camarades". Interrog par BFMTV, jeudi, le journaliste du magazine, Christophe David, se dit "trs surpris de la mthode" utilise par Jean-Luc Mlenchon, qui est "clairement une mthode d'intimidation". S'agissant de L'Express, *l'lu insoumis reproduit 19 questions auxquelles il a rpondu, souvent en dtail, sur ses conditions passes d'lu : indemnits, prt " taux prfrentiel", recrutement de plusieurs de ses proches...* A l'issue de ses rponses, il poursuit : "Il est curant davoir  rpondre  de telles questions qui ne manifestent aucun respect pour la vie prive des personnes quelles visent." Et accuse de "sexisme" les questions lies  ces "femmes honntes et travailleuses",  savoir sa fille et ses deux anciennes compagnes ."Je ne vous rponds par crit que pour appuyer la mise en demeure que vous aura prsent mon avocate dans le but de protger ces personnes contre la mise au pilori que vous semblez vouloir leur infliger", poursuit Mlenchon. Avant de conclure son message  L'Express par un "soyez assur de mon mpris le plus complet".

----------


## Ryu2000

Les rponses de Mlenchon  L'Express... et les rponses de l'Express  Mlenchon
 chaque fois il y a :
*Question de l'ExpressRponse de MelenchonRemarque de l'Express*

Les remarques de l'Express ne sont pas mal ^^ :



> *Jean-Luc Mlenchon a longtemps t un adepte du cumul des mandats et des fonctions*. Pendant plusieurs annes, il fut en mme temps lu municipal  Massy, conseiller gnral de l'Essonne et snateur du mme dpartement. 
> (...)
> *Jean-Luc Mlenchon prfre utiliser gratuitement une voiture avec chauffeur d'une assemble dans laquelle il ne sige pas que de prendre les transports en commun*. Logique, et beaucoup de Franais aimeraient sans doute pouvoir gagner du temps de la mme manire. Il considre galement qu'il ne pouvait pas, malgr son niveau de rmunration et son patrimoine, payer un taxi sur ses propres deniers. 
> (...)
> Jean-Luc Mlenchon reconnat avoir recouru  un prt  taux prfrentiel du Snat pour financer l'achat d'un appartement, tout en rappelant que celui-ci a t obtenu dans un cadre lgal - L'Express n'a d'ailleurs jamais prtendu le contraire. *Il demeure que cette pratique ressemble  l'un de ces privilges dont bnficient les hommes politiques que le dirigeant de la France insoumise invite rgulirement les lecteurs  "dgager"*. Ce comportement est par ailleurs  mettre en regard avec ses propres dclarations pendant l'affaire Fillon: "Il n'a pas l'air de comprendre ce qu'on lui reproche. Les gens peroivent une forme d'arrogance de caste, insupportable dans un pays o il y a 9 millions de pauvres." 
> (...)
> Entre le 27 mars 2000 et le 6 mai 2002, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a manqu environ deux sances plnires sur trois. *Il a nanmoins continu  percevoir ses indemnits d'lu local*. Lui-mme considre que "conseiller gnral n'est pas une activit  plein temps". En 2000, un "vice-prsident ayant dlgation de l'excutif" percevait 20 363 francs bruts mensuels (l'quivalent de 3892 euros de 2016). 
> (...)
> Cette mairie a t conquise en 1995 par Gabriel Amard, un socialiste trs proche de Jean-Luc Mlenchon (il l'a depuis suivi au Parti de Gauche).* Celui-ci a donc recrut la fille de son mentor politique, avant de la promouvoir  un poste  responsabilit en 2004*: chef du service logement. 
> ...


Il critique les abus de privilges de la part des lus mais lui en profite bien aussi.
Il y a du cumuls du mandats, ya du placage de membre de sa famille, etc.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Visiblement, un drapeau qui voquerait vaguement, avec beaucoup d'imagination, d'obscurs symboles chrtiens, c'est pour Mlenchon plus grave que les drives communautaristes et islamo-gauchistes de ce qu'est devenu le PCF.
> 
> C'est ce qu'on appelle un double standard.


Il applique juste le programme de subversion communiste des annes 30 imagin par Beria, et qui continu sur sa lance. Il est intressant de s'y intresser, car cela explique une partie des changement "socitaux" observs depuis 70 ans.

----------


## Loceka

> Il critique les abus de privilges de la part des lus mais lui en profite bien aussi.
> Il y a du cumuls du mandats, ya du placage de membre de sa famille, etc.


Mouais alors pour le plaage des membres de la famille, je suis totalement d'accord avec ses rponses. Surtout qu'on parle (entre autres) de placement 9 ans aprs un divorce, 4 aprs une sparation... Ca n'a pas vraiment de sens.

Pour les abus de privilges, d'aprs les questions y'en aurait pas eu des masses (profiter d'une mesure lgale pour avoir un taux  l'achat sur un appart, avoir utilis une voiture de fonction, avoir peru un salaire qu'il lui tait lgitime de percevoir).
On peut critiquer que ces mesures existent (ou les montants trop importants des salaires) mais en aucun cas d'en profiter quand elles sont l.

Ce n'est en rien comparable  du dtournement de fonds ou  des magouilles - lgales ou non.

Autant je trouvais a pas top de s'attaquer au journal et je ne partais pas avec un bon apriori pour Mlenchon en ouvrant la page, autant aux vues des questions et du ridicule des faits qu'on lui reproche, je trouve a bien plus lgitime.

----------


## halaster08

> Autant je trouvais a pas top de s'attaquer au journal et je ne partais pas avec un bon apriori pour Mlenchon en ouvrant la page, autant aux vues des questions et du ridicule des faits qu'on lui reproche, je trouve a bien plus lgitime.


Je suis du mme avis.
Le seul point o je suis plutt d'accord avec le journal c'est pour le cumul des mandats.

----------


## Ryu2000

JEAN-LUC MLENCHON EST-IL COMPLOTISTE?



> Les USA et les mdias sont les deux grands ennemis que s'est choisis Jean-Luc Mlenchon. L'Insoumis en chef n'hsite pas  les dsigner responsables de tous les maux, *assurant par exemple que les Etats-Unis auraient soutenu Daech ou que les mdias seraient  la botte des "oligarques"*. Autant d'intox qui flirtent avec les thses complotistes, voire les pousent.


L'analyse de l'article :
[Mlenchon Bashing] Pierre Plottu, France Soir et le complotisme



> JEAN-LUC MLENCHON EST-IL COMPLOTISTE ?
> Introduction de lenqute de France-SoirFigure impose : le VenezuelaLes rebelles en SyrieVenezuela bisLattaque de Khan CheikhounCIA et EuropeDu bon boulot dAl-NosraLes tats-Unis et DaechO sont les preuves ?Journalistes et mdiasSmantiqueDfense des milliardairesLes mdiasLa Presse pluraliste ?Mdias : tout va bien !Tous oligarques ?Antismitisme ?Tous complotistes alors !PIERRE PLOTTU EST-IL JOURNALISTE ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Melenchon est li  FI et FI est li  "Le Mdia".

Apparemment le systme n'a pas apprci le traitement mdiatique du conflit en Syrie par Le Mdia.
Si j'ai bien compris c'est dans ce numro : (peut tre  partir de 18 minutes)



Est-ce qu'Aude Rossigneux a vraiment t licencie par le Mdia ?
Premiers dparts au Mdia, critiqu pour son traitement de la guerre en Syrie
En dsaccord avec le traitement mdiatique du conflit syrien, Nol Mamre quitte Le Mdia
Une dizaine de soutiens du Mdia se dsolidarisent de la webtl proche des  insoumis 

Je vais regarder la vido pour essayer de trouver le passage qui pose problme, mais pour l'instant j'entends rien de faux sur le traitement mdiatique du conflit en Syrie...

========
EDIT : J'ai peut tre trouv, il dit que les mdias Franais sont trop du ct des anti Assad, comme les mdias Russes et Arabes sont trop du ct des pro Assad.
Le gars dit que les anti Assad ne sont pas mieux que les pro Assad.
Il dit que les mdias franais parlent des rebelles mais pas des gros groupes terroristes comme Al Qaeda ou Al Nosra.

C'est peut tre a le problme.
Sinon il dit que les informations de l'OSDH ne sont jamais vrifi de manire indpendante (et que de toute faon elles sont invrifiable), mais a tout le monde le sait, donc rien de nouveau.

Bon aprs je paraphrase un peu...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon aprs je paraphrase un peu...


C'est le seul truc sur lequel je te fais entirement confiance...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est le seul truc sur lequel je te fais entirement confiance...


Si un jour quelqu'un  le temps de regarder le passage, il peut essayer de trouver o est-ce que je m'loigne du support d'origine, mais l je pense que j'ai bien gard les ides nonces.
a ne dure que quelques minutes.

Si a se trouve je me suis compltement plant et ce n'est pas ce numro qui pose problme, c'est possible aussi.
Auquel cas j'aimerais bien qu'on me donne l'adresse de la vido.

====
Edit : Non apparemment je ne me suis pas tromp.
C'est bien ce passage qui pose problme (5:39) :



Claude El Khal ne fait que dire que les mdias occidentaux sont hostile  Bachar el-Assad et ne parlent que des rebelles et pas des terroristes...

===
https://twitter.com/claudeelkhal/sta...14071192653824



> Quand autant de gens malhonntes s'emploient  vous lyncher, c'est que vous avez raison. Ils utilisent les mthodes les plus abjectes pour vous faire taire. Mais ce no-maccarthysme ne passera pas. Et je ne me tairai pas. Merci  celles et ceux qui me soutiennent ! #NoPasaran


https://twitter.com/claudeelkhal/sta...09954916491265



> Ils parlent de la Ghouta sans preuves, ils minsultent sans avoir vu mon intervention sur la Syrie, et accablent @LeMediaTV  propos dAude Rossigneux sans avoir vrifi la vracit de ses propos. Il est beau le journalisme franais mainstream.


La nouvelle Inquisition et les moukhabarat parisianistes



> Mon intervention consacre  la Ghouta en Syrie dans le JT du Mdia du 23 fvrier ma valu un lynchage en rgle sur les rseaux sociaux et dans plusieurs mdias. Les amateurs de guerre ont sorti lartillerie lourde. Il fallait sy attendre. Mais comme ils navaient pas vraiment darguments  mopposer,  part la traditionnelle propagande  laquelle plus grand monde ne croit, ils ont t fouiller mon compte Twitter  la recherche danciens pchs quils pourraient utiliser pour me salir.


===
L on voit le point de vue des mdias officiels :
Syrie, complotisme, Daech et Isral : la sortie de route d'un journaliste du Mdia

----------


## Ryu2000

Mlenchon critique un peu l'UE et l'OTAN  :8O: 
Bon aprs c'est surement des fausses promesses comme Alxis Tspras en Grce...

Mais les critiques de l'UE sont extremement rare dans les mdias, je trouve que c'est intressant de les relever.
Jean-Luc Mlenchon veut faire des europennes un  stop ou encore   l'UE



> La question pose c'est : est-ce que c'est stop ou encore , a-t-il dclar, avant d'grener les maux attribus  l'Europe,  *encore l'application des consignes semestrielles que nous donne la commission, encore les dlires de M. Juncker face  tous les pays, encore les tricheries sans fin du Luxembourg* .
> 
>  Nous voulons envoyer un commando de combat au Parlement europen , a-t-il dit, voquant l'alliance forme avec Podemos, en Espagne, son quivalent au Portugal et six autres partis sous la dnomination  *Le peuple* .


Je crois que Juncker va bientt quitter son job.
Est-ce qu'il va directement se reconvertir dans la banque comme son prdcesseur Jos Manuel Duro Barroso ? (quoi que Juncker tait dj dans la finance avant d'tre dans l'UE).

Mlenchon dfend mme les frontires et le protectionnisme  :8O: 



> La Rpublique franaise s'est dshonore en refusant d'accueillir les passagers de l'Aquarius (...) le devoir d'assistance  personne en dtresse est inconditionnel, mais il n'est pas vrai que cela fonde en droit  la libert d'installation , a-t-il poursuivi, avant de dfendre le  besoin des frontires pour crer du protectionnisme solidaire .

----------


## BenoitM

> Jean-Luc Mlenchon veut faire des europennes un  stop ou encore   l'UE


Et ben encore un article et un post pour rien.
Aucune proposition...
Encore moins de propositions dtailles

Bref  par du vent il vend quoi?

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des lections europenne le 26 Mai 2019.
Donc il faut commencer  motiver les gens  vouloir aller voter et tre prsent dans les mdias.
Les lections c'est un peu un concours de popularit et les politiciens sont des peoples comme les autres.

Macron a 8 mois pour se ressaisir sinon LREM va se faire dpasser par l'UPR ^^ lol
Si sa popularit continue sa chute  la mme vitesse, il va tre vraiment bas en mai.

Les gens se dsintressent des lections europenne alors que l'UE a plus de contrle sur la France que le gouvernement.
Bon avec Macron c'est particulier, puisqu'au lieu de rsister  l'UE, il en fait plus que ce qu'elle lui demande...

===
Pour le gouvernement, Mlenchon est un peu dextrme droite ^^
Europennes : le gouvernement au diapason contre Mlenchon "le nationaliste"



> Alors que les europennes seront cruciales pour le gouvernement, celui-ci a trouv son axe de campagne contre la France insoumise : dnoncer le "nationalisme" du mouvement de Jean-Luc Mlenchon en l'associant  des formations politiques europennes d'extrme droite.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Les lections c'est un peu un concours de popularit et les politiciens sont des peoples comme les autres.


Ouais, moi par exemple je suis fan de Bruno, et comme il est ministre en ce moment c'est pas mal, parce que c'tait pas gagn au casting de la Nouvelle Droite en 2016, avec son charisme de caprice des dieux... Et puis j'ai beau me dire que c'est pas truqu, il y a toujours le petit nicolas qui revient tous les 2/3 ans, c'est sympa mais gonflant  la longue, y a du copinage avec la production ou quoi... 
Enfin pour la star ac' europenne l'an prochain, je suis plutt confiant pour la bande  Manu parce qu'ils ont une belle tte. Les autres c'est ou des voleurs ou des menteurs ou des fachos ou des rigolos. Mellanchon lui, il devrait passer des analyses psychratriques parce qu'il a pas l'air tout seul dans sa tte,  force de parler comme un facho tout en ayant les ides de fidle castro, on sait pas bien ce qu'il pense vraiment (en fait si : gratter des mandats et du pognon). 
Et puis, que deviendra la star ac' europenne et l'eurovision si on sort de l'UE ? C'est n'importe quoi ! C'est quand mme grce  l'europe qu'il y a l'assemble europenne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ouais, moi par exemple je suis fan de Bruno


Rigolez tant que vous voulez, en attendant les politiciens se comportent comme n'importe quel autre type de clbrit...
Ils essaient d'tre prsent dans les mdias et ils disent des conneries sur Twitter pour essayer d'tre suivi.

Macron a t lu prsident de la France en 2017, pour moi c'est un argument suffisant pour prouver que les lections sont une comptition de popularit. (on savait qu'il tait nul, il tait ministre sous Hollande)
Les mdias parlaient beaucoup trop de lui et en plus ils lui faisaient des loges...
Ils ont promu Macron comme on promeut un yaourt, avec une campagne de pub agressive.
Macron est un produit.
Les franais ne l'aiment pas, mais ils devront le tolrer 5 ans.

Notre dmocratie est un thtre qui fait croire au peuple qu'il a un peu de pouvoir, alors que ce sont les riches qui dirigent rellement.

Pour tre  la mode Mlenchon dit des trucs protectionniste.
La gauche peut-elle tre protectionniste ?



> Un pan de la gauche n'hsite plus  plaider pour cette doctrine conomique. Une forme d'opposition au libre-change qui fait sens, mais aussi une dcision qui remet en cause, selon certains, des fondamentaux.
> 
> Des salutations internationalistes, adresses comme un reproche. *Fin aot, un tweet de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, critiquant ceux qui organisent limmigration par les traits de libre-change et qui lutilisent ensuite pour faire pression sur les salaires et les acquis sociaux*, a fait tiquer Olivier Besancenot. Mise au point de ce dernier : Ce ne sont pas les immigrs qui font pression sur les salaires, mais le profit que les capitalistes extirpent du travail des salaris, franais ou immigrs, en France comme dans le monde entier. Salutations internationalistes. Simple trollage gauchiste, pour un militant insoumis dbarqu dans la joute, lchange est pourtant *rvlateur dun dbat qui agite la gauche: peut-elle, doit-elle tre protectionniste ?*


L'immigration c'est un sujet qui revient parfois  gauche :
Immigration : ce dbat qui animait la gauche bien avant Jean-Luc Mlenchon



> Les rcents propos de Jean-Luc Mlenchon et de son conseiller Djordje Kuzmanovic sur la matrise de l'immigration et l'emploi en France ont ouvert une brche au sein de la gauche radicale qui aura pour consquence l'absence de dputs LFI au discours de Pierre Laurent  la Fte de l'Huma ce week-end. Cette ligne de fracture n'est pas nouvelle : *de Jaurs  Georges Marchais, le dbat refait surface de faon rcurrente, notamment en priode de crise.*


Les politiciens suivent les modes :
- 2007 : Dlinquance => Nettoyeur haute pression
- 2012 : Crise conomique => Mon ennemi c'est la finance
- 2017 : Perte de confiance dans les politiques => Je suis nouveau, donc forcment moins pourri que les vieux

Peut tre que les sujets  la mode en 2022 seront : l'immigration + se dfendre face au libre change.
En tout cas on dirait que Mlenchon mise la dessus pour le moment. (ou alors c'est juste le sujet  la mode pendant les europennes, en tout cas a a cartonn en Italie, en Allemagne, etc)

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais forcment si tu demandes l'avis d'un exil il va forcment dire que la situation de son pays est catastrophique...
Si il aimait la situation de son pays il ne se serait pas exil...
Il y a des cubains qui sont fier de leur pays. (comme il y a une grosse partie des Vnzulien qui soutiennent Maduro, il parait que 31% des Franais approuvent les actions de Macron, donc tout est possible)

Les mensonges de Mlenchon sur Cuba dmonts par un exil cubain



> l'Assemble, Mlenchon a fait l'loge d'une le o il fait bon vivre et dbattre. L'crivain Jacobo Machover dynamite ses propos.


Il y a du bon et du mauvais dans toute chose...
Il faut entendre le tmoignage de plus de cubains pour se faire une ide.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Peut tre que les sujets  la mode en 2022 seront : l'immigration + se dfendre face au libre change.


Trop  la mode franaise , la mode de chez nous dirais-je !!!
Les mdias franais  sur ce sujet  ont franchi le mur du "con" & font carrment dans le dni de ralit  ...
En tmoigne la dernire  mission de "Ici l'Europe" de France24 TV  que j'ai suivi en direct (et dont je le replay n'est pas encore disponible sur youtube )  ...
Dans cette mission il y a avait *2 invits de la coalition allemande au pouvoir* ...
A la question  incongrue de la journaleuse Caroline de Camaret 
"la rsurgence en force de l'extreme droite en Allemagne est-elle due  la politique fautive migratoire de A.Merkel?"
Les 2 invits ont rpliqu  juste titre que c'est du aux  "LUNETTES DFORMANTES" des mdias ...
"Pour preuve  assnent-elles il faut examiner les faits rels : A.Merkel a agit sous la pression des vnements car les migrants en provenance de Syrie ,d'Irak et d'Asie avaient franchi les frontires UE non gardes (*le limes a cd,c'est de moi*)  en Grce ou Frontex tait absente , parcourue pdestrement les Balkans et sont arrivs en Autriche et Hongrie,pays abasourdis qui bien sur ont facilit le transit des migrants vers l'Allemagne  ,eldorado des migrants"
"Voil les faits rels ,continuent-elle"
On voit que prsents  en rtrospective mdiatique des vnements passs  peuvent tre dformes  dessein ou involontairement pour nuire  son adversaire politique du moment (A.Merkel  dont l'adversaire est lextrme droite deutch)...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les mdias franais  sur ce sujet  ont franchi le mur du "con" & font carrment dans le dni de ralit  ...


C'est le rle des mdias de nier la ralit et de faire croire n'importe quoi aux spectateurs. (on rassure les gens pour ne pas qu'ils aient peur, on leur fait croire que la situation conomique s'amliore  ::ptdr:: )
Si les gens taient intress par la ralit ils regarderaient dehors.




> "la rsurgence en force de l'extreme droite en Allemagne est-elle due  la politique fautive migratoire de A.Merkel?"


En ce moment "lextrme droite" est tendance un peu partout dans le monde.
Ce ne sont mme pas les partis qui se revendiquent dextrme droite ce sont leur ennemis qui les qualifient comme a.

Au Qubec, lextrme droite gagne en visibilit
Brsil : Je ne suis pas d'extrme droite, clame Bolsonaro
En Espagne, l'extrme droite se rveille
"Une partie des LR de Wauquiez colle  l'extrme droite europenne" (il vaut quand mme mieux Wauquiez que Sarkozy, parce qu'il peut revenir le type, on ne sait jamais et les franais sont capable de revoter pour lui  ::(: )
Les yeux doux de Benyamin Ntanyahou  lextrme droite europenne
_En Europe, on assiste  une monte de lextrme droite qui sinstalle mme au pouvoir, de lAutriche  la Pologne. Le premier ministre Benyamin Ntanayhou a dcid de se rapprocher de ces mouvements, au nom de la lutte contre lislamisme, quitte  fermer les yeux sur leur antismitisme._
C'est marrant a me rappelle quand BHL soutenait des nonazis en Ukraine  ::mouarf:: 

En Italie il y a une association entre l'quivalent du FN et l'quivalent de FI, c'est assez gnial comme mlange.




> les 2 invits ont rpliqu  juste titre que c'est du aux  "LUNETTES DFORMANTES" des mdias ...


Les mdias sont pro migrants  fond (j'imagine qu'en Allemagne a doit tre un peu prs la mme chose).




> A.Merkel a agit sous la pression des vnements car les migrants en provenance de Syrie ,d'Irak et d'Asie avaient franchi les frontires UE non gardes


On ne sait pas pourquoi elle voulait en accueillir des millions (peut tre qu'elle voulait de la main d'oeuvre non qualifi pas chre), plus il y a eu des problmes (viols), et les allemands en ont eu marre des migrants, par consquent, pour ne pas perdre son travail elle est revenu en arrire.
L'Allemagne a accueilli plus d'1 million de migrants en 2015

Agressions sexuelles du Nouvel An 2016 en Allemagne
_Le nombre d'agresseurs est estim  1 500 rien que pour Cologne. Les agressions sont coordonnes et commises par des groupes de 2  40 hommes, dcrits comme nord-africains ou arabes. Les suspects sont principalement des demandeurs dasile et/ou des immigrs en situation illgale_

Migrants: Angela Merkel fait marche arrire
_ Il est ncessaire de conclure des accords avec les pays tiers, notamment en Afrique, mais aussi avec le Pakistan et l'Afghanistan () pour qu'il devienne clair que ceux qui n'ont pas le droit de rester en Europe sont renvoys vers leur pays d'origine , a ajout la chancelire, cite par l'AFP._

Merkel finira bien par dgager elle est au pouvoir depuis trs longtemps.

----------


## Ryu2000

Vido. Le domicile de Jean-Luc Mlenchon et le sige de la France insoumise perquisitionns



> Selon une source proche du dossier, ces perquisitions sont menes par lOffice central de lutte contre la corruption et les infractions dans le cadre de deux enqutes prliminaires ouvertes par le parquet de Paris. *La premire concerne de prsums emplois fictifs dassistants parlementaires europens. La seconde porte sur les comptes de campagne* de Jean-Luc Mlenchon pendant la prsidentielle suite au signalement du prsident de la Commission nationale des comptes de campagne et des financements politiques.


Ce serait sympa qu'ils trouvent des preuves d'emplois fictifs, c'est assez courant comme pratique chez les lus.

----------


## blbird

Ce matin, une perquisition extrmement brutale a eu lieu au sige de la France Insoumise.  Des donnes (des fichiers d'adhrents?) ont t pris en dehors de tout  cadre lgal puisqu'aucun procs verbal n'a t tabli. C'est  hallucinant, rvoltant et inquitant pour la dmocratie.

Et pendant ce temps, LREM qui fait parti aussi de la mme plainte, n'a aucun soucis. Alors qu'on y a trouv des armes, et que des coffres-forts ont disparus...

----------


## Mingolito

*"Mlenchon :  Ma personne est sacre, je suis un parlementaire"*



Il fait peur sur cette vido, on dirais Staline en pleine crise d'go.




Non seulement c'est un menteur et un escroc prouv mais c'est surtout un dangereux fou  lier.
Vivement que ce monstre soit envoy en taule.

----------


## Invit

Pourquoi un tel dbordement de violence s'il n'a rien  se reprocher ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi un tel dbordement de violence s'il n'a rien  se reprocher ?


Pour faire parler de lui.
Il y a des lections qui approchent, il faut tre visible.

Aujourd'hui il est en haut de l'affiche :
"Quotidien" dvoile les images d'altercations entre Insoumis et policiers lors de la perquisition au sige de LFI



> "Vous me perquisitionnez depuis quatre heures chez moi. Vous avez t prendre neuf personnes  domicile, vous envahissez deux siges politiques. Je suis le prsident d'un groupe d'opposition. Vous n'avez pas  me traiter de cette manire. Je n'ai pas vol de cigarettes!""Nous menons des oprations de police judiciaire dans un cadre lgal", rpond le parquetier.
> 
> On voit alors Jean-Luc Mlenchon pousse le parquetier ainsi qu'un policier qui s'interpose. Dans une autre squence filme au moment o les Insoumis forcent l'entre des locaux, un policier semble plaquer au sol un membre de LFI avant de se relever. Le dput Alexis Corbire hurle alors : "Vous vous calmez! Vous l'avez trangl". "Je suis dput moi monsieur", en levant le doigt vers le policier.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pourquoi un tel dbordement de violence s'il n'a rien  se reprocher ?


Peut-tre car comme le rappelle blbird 2 messages au dessus du tiens, cela n'a pas t fait dans un cadre lgal ? Et que c'est  sens unique, toutes les personnes du (ou proche du) gouvernement inquites pour quoi que ce soit, ne sont pas emmerdes pour un sous ?

----------


## Invit

Re




> Peut-tre car comme le rappelle blbird 2 messages au dessus du tiens, cela n'a pas t fait dans un cadre lgal ?


C'est obligatoirement dans un cadre lgal, sinon les avocats s'engouffrent dans un vis de procdure.




> Et que c'est  sens unique, toutes les personnes du (ou proche du) gouvernement inquites pour quoi que ce soit, ne sont pas emmerdes pour un sous ?


Ah bon ?

Bayrou a du quitter le gouvernement pour peut-tre des emplois fictifs ainsi qu'une autre, il y a eut perquisition et pas d'esclander, l'affaire est toujours en cours.

Richard Ferrand mme  dut quitter le gouvernement il est rest dput, et il y a toujours une affaire en cours.

Benalla est poursuivi en justice.

Philippe

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bayrou a du quitter le gouvernement pour peut-tre des emplois fictifs ainsi qu'une autre, il y a eut perquisition et pas d'esclander, l'affaire est toujours en cours.


C'tait une stratgie depuis le dbut.
Macron a utilis Bayrou pour rcuprer les 3, 4 lecteurs centriste.
Macron a promit un job  Bayrou, mais Macron savait que Bayrou allait dgager tout de suite.




> C'est obligatoirement dans un cadre lgal


On sait jamais...
Il est possible que le protocole n'ait pas t respect  100%.
a arrive parfois, a dpend de la cible.




> Benalla est poursuivi en justice.


a dpend qui donne des ordres  la police/justice.

L c'est possible que des gens d'en marche ont fait pression pour que la justice s'en prenne  Melenchon tout de suite.
Pour l'affaire Benala par contre, c'tait pas des gens d'en marche.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est obligatoirement dans un cadre lgal, sinon les avocats s'engouffrent dans un vis de procdure.


Mlenchon n'a pas mis en cause le cot lgal de la dmarche, mais le cot exceptionnel, l'ampleur et le timing. 



> Bayrou a du quitter le gouvernement pour peut-tre des emplois fictifs ainsi qu'une autre, il y a eut perquisition et pas d'esclander, l'affaire est toujours en cours.


Rien  cette chelle.



> Richard Ferrand mme  dut quitter le gouvernement il est rest dput, et il y a toujours une affaire en cours.


Il a dclar que mme mis en examen, il resterait au perchoir !



> Benalla est poursuivi en justice.


LREM a t prvenu 24h  l'avance de la perquisition

Ensuite, les comptes de campagnes de FI ont t valids par la cour des comptes, et pourtant, il y a enqute et perquisition d'une ampleur jamais vue. D'un autre cot, des irrgularits dans les comptes de campagnes d'EM, ont t pointes par cette mme cour des comptes. Pour autant, aucune enqute, aucune perquisition.

Cette perquisition, juste avant les lections europennes,  un moment ou le Prsident et son gouvernements sont au plus mal, et que LREM n'a plus trop le vent en poupe, qui prive une des partis d'opposition les plus en vue de ces outils de travail, et qui fournit au pouvoir , tous les agendas, les documents internes, les mails, ... (car nul doute que tous les documents seront transmis Place Beauvau), c'est quand mme des mthodes dignes des pires dictatures. Et a renforce le sentiment d'une justice aux ordres du pouvoir en place.

----------


## Invit

il n'y a pas que les comptes de campagne, il y a aussi une enqute sur les emplois fictifs, de toute faon il y a des emplois fictifs partour quelle que soir le parti ou les gouvernements.

----------


## Ryu2000

> de toute faon il y a des emplois fictifs partour quelle que soir le parti ou les gouvernements.


D'ailleurs il y a des lus qui attaquaient violemment Fillon avec le Pnlope Gate qui se retrouveront peut tre un jour  la place de Fillion...
C'est comme si Macron commenait  attaquer des lus pour avoir masquer leur patrimoine, a pourrait se retourner contre lui.

Il y a des gens qui ont trop confiance, comme Jrme Cahuzac quand il tait Ministre dlgu au Budget. ^^




> Et a renforce le sentiment d'une justice aux ordres du pouvoir en place.


C'est dommage que la justice ne soit pas indpendante et qu'elle se face manipuler par des groupes puissants.
La justice n'est clairement pas neutre (voir le "mur des cons" du syndicat de la magistrature).

----------


## Mingolito

Mlenchon n'est pas un gauchiste c'est un escroc et un exploiteur qui est devenu riche  millions grce  de multiples dtournements de fonds.

Son programme c'est le mme que Hugo Chavez : ruiner la France et dtourner des milliards pour son compte personnel.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Je me dis que si LFI achetait et dtenait illgalement des armes  feu, et les confiait  une espce de barbouze aux fonctions indfinies, le parti serait sans doute interdit  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Son programme c'est le mme que Hugo Chavez : ruiner


Vous tes pnible avec votre fixation sur Hugo Chavez et Nicols Maduro.
Il faut savoir que la situation conomique du Venezuela tait meilleure aprs Chavez qu'avant Chavez. (selon comment on regarde)




> *Journaliste :* Alors, c'est un bilan conomique contrast que celui d'Hugo Chavez, avec en positif en tout cas, la rduction de la pauvret dans le pays ?
> 
> *Vincent Lapierre :* Voil c'est a. En ralit, pour les plus pauvres le bilan conomique du gouvernement vnzulien au cours des dix dernires annes est globalement positif.
> 
> C'est  dire que de ce point de vue, les statistiques sont loquentes. Donc je vais vous donner quelques chiffres qui proviennent de la CEPAL c'est  dire des Nations Unies.
> 
> Le taux de pauvret qui tait de 51% dans les annes 2000 est pass  moins de 27% en 2010, il a donc t divis par deux en dix ans.
> 
> Le taux de pauvret extrme, c'est  dire le pourcentage de gens vivant avec moins de 1 dollar par jour, sur la mme priode, 2000-2010, est pass de 25%  moins de 8%, on voit donc qu'il a t divis par trois en dix ans.
> ...


Ceux qui dirigeaient le Venezuela avant Chavez faisaient de la merde.
Chavez a tenu tte aux USA et par consquent ils ont contre attaqu, c'est pour a que l'conomie va mal.
Le Venezuela c'est la pays qui a le plus gros stock de ptrole prouv au monde, par consquent les USA aimeraient bien avoir le contrle sur ce pays.

Bref on s'en fout compltement du Venezuela et en plus ce n'est pas le sujet.
Bientt ce ne sera plus Nicolas Maduro au pouvoir, a va surement tre un pro USA, et le pays va se normaliser.

Melenchon s'est appuy sur le Venezuela pour gagner en popularit, mais il n'a rien en commun avec Chavez.
Chavez c'tait du national-socialisme chrtien, Melenchon est anti nationaliste et anti chrtien.
Quoi que dans les mdias ils disent que Melenchon devient un peu nationaliste  ::ptdr::  lol
 France insoumise, le parti nationaliste qui ne dit pas son nom 
Europennes : le gouvernement au diapason contre Mlenchon "le nationaliste"

Melenchon est un ancien du PS qui fait mieux qu'eux aujourd'hui.
 la prsidentielle Hamon a fait 6,36 % et Melenchon 19,58 %. (c'est un peu prs 307,86% du score d'Hamon).




> si LFI achetait et dtenait illgalement des armes  feu


Macron a fait a quand il tait au pouvoir.
Et tous les pouvoirs ont un service "secret" pour casser des gueules.
Mme Hollande et Sarkozy ont du en avoir un.
Mais d'habitude a reste secret et on en parle pas dans la presse mainstream.

Affaire Benalla :

----------


## Buffet_froid

1) L'affaire Mlenchon, je pense que c'est surtout du thtre.
D'une part, il y a une volont claire et logique de nazifier Mlenchon puisqu'il est souverainiste et qu'il est susceptible d'attirer une bonne part d'abstentionnistes voire des lecteurs populistes de droite

En mme temps, le systme a besoin de Mlenchon comme opposition contrle, lui qui est dans les "affaires" depuis presque 30 ans, connat quelques rseaux, et par ses talents d'orateurs peut servir d'adversaire idal  une LREM qui s'essouffle.

Mais dans un troisime temps, l'opinion gnrale penchant, d'une part,  droite, d'autre part, au protectionnisme (Brexit, Trump, Bolsonaro, Salvini...), il est tout  fait possible que le systme commence  flinguer Mlenchon pour lancer petit  petit Marion-Marchal Le Pen, figure la plus prometteuse de la "nouvelle droite", courant national-sioniste propag par les Zemmour, Finkielkraut et autres Goldnadel - pour qui la France doit tre libre des noirs et des arabes - afin d'endiguer un national-populisme  caractre social pour le dtourner vers un populisme de droite  caractre racial (en bref : lutte arme contre l'islamisme mais poursuite du libralisme conomique). En gros, le populisme de gauche serait  la fois trop crdible (donc dangereux) et indsirable  un pouvoir profond qui tient  maintenir la France dans son camp, quitte  y placer un faux populisme de droite europhile et lacard du style Fdesouche / Robert Mnard.

Mais bon, tout a me parat un peu tt quand mme... A voir s'il s'agit de victimiser Mlenchon, ou s'il est vraiment perscut, et s'il est perscut alors pourquoi (je parle de raisons profondes, pas de raisons apparentes qui sont les emplois fictifs, car si on doit emprisonner Mlenchon pour a alors on emprisonne tout le monde... les politiciens se gavent avec l'argent public, mais en contrepartie ils sont tenus par les burnes par le systme mdiatique (police-Mdiapart et consorts) qui peut les flinguer  tout moment en cas d'cart de conduite vis--vis de leurs parrains). J'attends d'en savoir plus.

2) Concernant l'affaire Benalla, rappelons qu'elle a t lance par... 
... Ariane Chemin...
... qui n'est autre que la petite protge de...
... Matthieu Pigasse... 
... qui n'est autre que le rival de Macron, banquier responsable du conseil aux gouvernement  la banque Lazard ...
... et actionnaire du Monde avec Xavier Niel... et  l'poque, Pierre Berg, protecteur de Macron dont il tait le chouchou, mais dcd depuis...
Par contre, le Macron-bashing sur BFMtv, chane de Patrick Drahi, dont Macron a facilit le business ces dernires annes, et plus difficilement comprhensible... L encore, tout a reste obscur pour le quidam.

----------


## Mingolito

*Non, Jean-Luc Mlenchon n'est pas protg par l'immunit parlementaire lorsqu'il pousse et agresse verbalement policiers et procureurs*




> L'article 26 de la Constitution dit ceci :
> 
>     Aucun membre du Parlement ne peut tre poursuivi, recherch arrt, dtenu ou jug  l'occasion des opinions ou votes mis par lui dans l'exercice de ses fonctions.
> 
>     Aucun membre du Parlement ne peut faire l'objet, en matire criminelle ou correctionnelle, d'une arrestation ou de toute autre mesure privative ou restrictive de libert qu'avec l'autorisation du Bureau de l'assemble dont il fait partie. Cette autorisation n'est pas requise en cas de crime ou dlit flagrant ou de condamnation dfinitive.
> 
>     La dtention, les mesures privatives ou restrictives de libert ou la poursuite d'un membre du Parlement sont suspendues pour la dure de la session si l'assemble dont il fait partie le requiert.
> 
>     L'assemble intresse est runie de plein droit pour des sances supplmentaires pour permettre, le cas chant, l'application de l'alina ci-dessus.
> ...





Cette vido montre que Mlenchon est clairement un fou dangereux et qu'il n'a rien  faire en politique, au mieux il a sa place dans un asile de fou.
J'espre qu'il sera bientt envoy en taule comme il le mrite, aprs avoir escroqu l'tat  plusieurs reprises et bafou la loi, dgage le stalinien !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cette vido montre que Mlenchon est clairement un fou


C'est un peu le cas de l'ensemble des personnes qui ont t candidat  la prsidentielle.
Ils ont une psychologie particulire, ils doivent tre un minimum narcissique / gocentrique.

Melenchon est insupportable dans cette vido.
C'est hyper nervant quelqu'un qui hurle "la rpublique c'est moi", "c'est moi qui suis parlementaire", a donne envie de lui casser la gueule.
Il utilise la vieille technique de provoquer un maximum encore et encore, pour que quelqu'un craque et se dfende, pour aprs se faire passer pour une victime...
Mais les forces de l'ordre sont entran  garder leur calme, il en faut de la patiente pour se faire hurler dessus et pousser sans ragir.
Il utilise la violence psychologique en esprant avoir de la violence physique en retour.

On verra bien ce qui va sortir de ces 2 enqutes prliminaires.
C'est marrant, d'habitude ce genre de chose arrive au FN.

C'est la suite de ce qui c'est pass en fvrier :
Comptes de campagne : accuse de surfacturation, l'quipe de Mlenchon dtaille ses explications

----------


## Ecthelion2

> *Non, Jean-Luc Mlenchon n'est pas protg par l'immunit parlementaire lorsqu'il pousse et agresse verbalement policiers et procureurs*
> 
> Cette vido montre que Mlenchon est clairement un fou dangereux et qu'il n'a rien  faire en politique, au mieux il a sa place dans un asile de fou.
> J'espre qu'il sera bientt envoy en taule comme il le mrite, aprs avoir escroqu l'tat  plusieurs reprises et bafou la loi, dgage le stalinien !


Outre ton troll habituel, vu que les policiers en question n'avaient pas de procd verbal pour procder  la perqui, et qu'un des mecs avec eux, n'est ni policier ni procureur (le barbu qu'on a dj pu souvent apercevoir avec Macron en dplacement, c'est juste un autre barbouze type Bennala), il avait largement de quoi pouvoir sortir de ses gonds, et non, la procdure n'a pas t respecte, dj par la justice elle-mme.

Nice try, mais on t'a connu en meilleur forme.

----------


## Invit

> qu'un des mecs avec eux, n'est ni policier ni procureur (le barbu qu'on a dj pu souvent apercevoir avec Macron en dplacement


Des sources fiables de cela ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

La perquisition est irrgulire, puisque dans le cas d'une perquisition, la personne doit tre prsente, et, au pire, deux tmoins doivent accompagner les forces de l'ordre. Donc, Mlenchon tait dans son droit de rclamer de pouvoir entrer dans les locaux de la France Insoumise. Lui refus ce droit, c'est commettre un dlit !

----------


## Invit

Mlenchon tait prsent chez lui.

Et il n'est pas propritaire de la FI, il me semble que le responsable du sige tait prsent.

Philippe

----------


## halaster08

J'ai trouv un article qui m'a l'air neutre sur le sujet avec argument/contre-argument: https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...n_2989975.html




> Mlenchon tait prsent chez lui.
> 
>  Et il n'est pas propritaire de la FI, il me semble que le responsable du sige tait prsent.





> En revanche, le responsable lgal du parti, Manuel Bompard, aurait d pouvoir y assister. Contact par franceinfo, il indique au contraire avoir t "bloqu dans une salle de runion garde par deux policiers". Il assure par ailleurs que les policiers ne lui ont pas fait signer de procs-verbal, comme ce devrait pourtant tre le cas  l'issue d'une perquisition.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce que FI subit aujourd'hui c'est que ce que le FN subit depuis des dcennies.



> Interroge en juillet 2017 sur RMC, l'lue d'extrme droite assure en effet que sa dmarche est "un pied de nez" . Mais impossible d'y voir une "plainsanterie", comme le fait Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Voici ce qu'elle dit de sa dmarche : "C'est la rupture du deux poids, deux mesures, c'est le mme traitement pour tout le monde. (...) Quand c'est le Front national, on nous tombe dessus en disant 'ah c'est pas bien parce que vous violez la loi' et quand c'est les autres  parce que les autres font la mme chose , on nous explique que c'est tout  fait normal". Elle enfonce encore le clou mardi sur Twitter, en rpondant  Jean-Luc Mlenchon : "La seule 'plaisanterie' est que le Parlement europen ne s'intresse qu' certains dputs".


Le FN a t lourdement sanctionn parce qu'une eurodput, bossait pour le parti et pas trop sur les dossiers europens.
Quand quelqu'un de l'UMP ou du PS fait a, il n'est jamais inquit...

Parfois il y a du 2 poids 2 mesures.
Comme quand Fillion a pris super chre, parce qu'il faisait croire que sa femme tait son assistante afin de toucher un salaire de plus.
Alors que c'est une pratique courante, il y aurait du y avoir un travail srieux et tout ceux qui font croire qu'ils ont une assistante aurait du tre condamn comme Fillion.
Avant, avec ou sans assistante tu recevais l'enveloppe, maintenant il faut une assistante. Les lus ne voulaient pas perde un privilge donc ils ont bricol quelque chose.

Aujourd'hui la justice est cool avec En Marche, c'est a les rseaux.
La justice n'a pas trop fouill dans le patrimoine de Macron, par exemple.




> Le MoDem, parti alli  celui d'Emmanuel Macron, a lui aussi t perquisitionn en octobre 2017 dans cette affaire. Deux ministres du gouvernement Philippe, Franois Bayrou et Marielle de Sarnez, ont mme d dmissionner.


C'tait quand mme assez cool la stratgie de Macron avec Bayrou, lui faire miroiter des belles promesses, et paf ! lui envoyer la justice pour emploi fictif.
1 pierre 2 coups : Il se dbarrasse de Bayrou aprs avoir rcupr une partie de son lectorat et en plus il fait passer son gouvernement pour un truc irrprochable o on vire les tricheurs.

----------


## Invit

Sauf qu'au sige la perquisition a t interrompu, donc pas de procs verbal car elle n'a pas t au bout.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Peut-tre, mais, elle n'tait pas rgulire, puisque le responsable tait enferm dans un bureau et empch de suivre la perquisition.

A partir du moment ou une perquisition n'est pas conduite de manire correcte, la suite n'a aucune importance. LFI tait donc tout  fait dans son droit.

Par contre, d'aprs A. Corbire, les policiers ont emport des documents et du matriel, sans faire signer les formulaires, ce qui est illgal.

----------


## fredinkan

C'est fou  quel point, vu depuis la Suisse, la France commence de plus en plus  ressembler  une dictature...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est fou  quel point, vu depuis la Suisse, la France commence de plus en plus  ressembler  une dictature...


On te rassure, ce n'est pas que depuis la Suisse...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des mdias qui ne soutiennent pas trop Melenchon en ce moment :
Gn par une question, Mlenchon rpond en se moquant de l'accent d'une journaliste



> *Il y a quelques mois, vous pointiez les dboires judiciaires de Fillon et de Le Pen sur la 3, et vous disiez que c'tait une dcadence de la Rpublique*, hein..., a entam l'intresse, en allusion  son attitude violente lors des perquisitions qui ont vis son domicile et plusieurs antennes de la France Insoumise mercredi. Et alors? Qu'esseuh-que a veut direuh?, lui a-t-il rtorqu. C'est quoi votre question Madame? Je ne comprends pas ce que vous voulez dire, l'a-t-il interrompue.
> (...)
> Cet change a suscit une raction immdiate du Syndicat national des journalistes, qui condamne fermement l'attitude et les propos irresponsables de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Notre consur, pourtant trs aguerrie, a t choque par cette violence verbale et cette humiliation gratuite dplore le SNJ, exhortant l'lu  arrter d'agresser les journalistes. Et pour cause, *l'Insoumis avait dj jug sur son blog que la haine des mdias et de ceux qui les animent est juste et saine.*


Parfois la justice et les mdias travaillent ensemble pour pourrir quelque chose, pour une fois c'est FI, d'habitude c'est le FN.
Melenchon a trs mal rpondu.
Il aurait du tenter un truc du genre "Pour l'instant je suis encore innocent" ou quelque chose.

Le vent tourne, aujourd'hui la cible ce n'est plus le FN ou Fillion, c'est Melenchon.
FI risquait de faire un gros score aux prochaines lections (relativement  LREM), on dirait que le systme veut limiter les dgts.

----------


## fredinkan

> On te rassure, ce n'est pas que depuis la Suisse...


a ne me rassure justement pas...

----------


## Grogro

> 2) Concernant l'affaire Benalla, rappelons qu'elle a t lance par... 
> ... Ariane Chemin...
> ... qui n'est autre que la petite protge de...
> ... Matthieu Pigasse... 
> ... qui n'est autre que le rival de Macron, banquier responsable du conseil aux gouvernement  la banque Lazard ...
> ... et actionnaire du Monde avec Xavier Niel... et  l'poque, Pierre Berg, protecteur de Macron dont il tait le chouchou, mais dcd depuis...
> Par contre, le Macron-bashing sur BFMtv, chane de Patrick Drahi, dont Macron a facilit le business ces dernires annes, et plus difficilement comprhensible... L encore, tout a reste obscur pour le quidam.


Un peu moins obscur quand le gouvernement parle ouvertement de remettre  plat les niches fiscales qui cotent pour 100 milliards de dpenses fiscales  l'Etat (c'est plus que l'impt sur le revenus, l'ISF et l'impt sur les socits runis). Or parmi ces niches, il y a pas mal de privilge fiscaux qui profitent grandement aux chiens de garde de la mdiacratie. Et pas seulement le taux de TVA ultra rduit.

Il y a quelques annes, les mdias taient massivement passs de l'ultra-sarkozysme  l'anti-sarko en quelques mois, parfois sans sas de dcompression, pour les mmes raisons.

----------


## Mingolito

*Les accusations de Mlenchon sont grotesque*



Il  vol l'tat  plusieurs reprises c'est normal que la justice fasse son travail.

Et non dans le local de France insoumise rien n'oblige le juge  demander  ce qu'il soit prsent pour la perquisition il a tord.




Tout ce qu'on voie ici c'est que Mlenchon est violent, fou, qu'il dlire, et qu'il s'imagine qu'il peux cacher ses illgalits et ses escroquerie en brutalisant les forces de l'ordre et en rpandant des mensonges, il est non seulement fou mais il est surtout dangereux.
Esprons qu'il soit envoy en taule le plut tt possible et qu'il soit frapp d'inligibilit  vie.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non, Jean-Luc Mlenchon n'est pas protg par l'immunit parlementaire lorsqu'il pousse et agresse verbalement policiers et procureurs
> Cette vido montre que Mlenchon est clairement un fou dangereux et qu'il n'a rien  faire en politique, au mieux il a sa place dans un asile de fou.
> 
> Mlenchon n'est pas un gauchiste c'est un escroc et un exploiteur qui est devenu riche  millions grce  de multiples dtournements de fonds.


Je n'ai pas vu d'agression verbale, ni insultes ni coup de poings. Sa raction tait une saine colre mais au moins il n'tait pas sous snouff comme Macron aux antilles (et ailleurs).

Un snateur franais n'a pas besoin de faire de dtournements de fonds, il est grassement pay. D'ailleurs sa fortune n'a rien d'exceptionnelle.




> Je me dis que si LFI achetait et dtenait illgalement des armes  feu, et les confiait  une espce de barbouze aux fonctions indfinies, le parti serait sans doute interdit


On va devoir en arriver l, maintenant que le pouvoir montre son vrai visage Lavaliste et retourne  ses fondamentaux.




> En mme temps, le systme a besoin de Mlenchon comme opposition contrle, lui qui est dans les "affaires" depuis presque 30 ans, connat quelques rseaux, et par ses talents d'orateurs peut servir d'adversaire idal  une LREM qui s'essouffle.


Monsieur le prsident a une personnalit ne souffrant pas la contradiction, donc il n'a pas besoin d'opposition. Comme Napolon III en son temps. Sauf que lui est l'idiot utile de l'tat franais, et son fossoyeur sans le savoir.




> Mais dans un troisime temps, l'opinion gnrale penchant, d'une part,  droite, d'autre part, au protectionnisme (Brexit, Trump, Bolsonaro, Salvini...), il est tout  fait possible que le systme commence  flinguer Mlenchon pour lancer petit  petit Marion-Marchal Le Pen, figure la plus prometteuse de la "nouvelle droite", courant national-sioniste propag par les Zemmour, Finkielkraut et autres Goldnadel - pour qui la France doit tre libre des noirs et des arabes - afin d'endiguer un national-populisme  caractre social pour le dtourner vers un populisme de droite  caractre racial (en bref : lutte arme contre l'islamisme mais poursuite du libralisme conomique). En gros, le populisme de gauche serait  la fois trop crdible (donc dangereux) et indsirable  un pouvoir profond qui tient  maintenir la France dans son camp, quitte  y placer un faux populisme de droite europhile et lacard du style Fdesouche / Robert Mnard.


Tu raisonnes comme un trotkyste ou un Asselineau. Ce n'est pas le pouvoir qui lance les Poujade et les LePen, ce sont eux mme qui sont ports par leur lectorat. Et qui donnent les armes idologiques  leur coreligonnaires en Europe. Quand  la Marion Marchal, elle n'est pas un produit du systme mais de sa famille.
Et ce n'est pas parce que tu as des smites  l'extrme-droite que c'est un courant sioniste, si tant est que Zemmour et autres le soient ce que je ne crois nullement. C'est une alliance conjoncturelle.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les accusations de Mlenchon sont grotesque.


C'est la ministre de la justice qui parle sur BFM TV, forcment a va tre pro Macron...
Donc elle va dire que tout est en rgle.




> Tout ce qu'on voie ici c'est que Mlenchon est violent, fou, qu'il dlire


Ouais c'est vrai qu'il donne une mauvaise image...
Il hurle et il pousse des reprsentants de l'ordre, a ne se fait pas.
En plus il dit qu'il est rpublicain et parlementaire, ce qui est bien nervant.




> Sa raction tait une saine colre mais au moins il n'tait pas sous snouff comme Macron aux antilles (et ailleurs).


Une saine colre ?
Si la police vient chez moi je vais pas leur hurler dessus et les pousser...
Normalement il aurait du respecter les forces de l'ordre et cooprer.
Pourquoi il n'est pas rest calme ?
Tout le monde aurait gagn du temps, il aurait une meilleure image.
Sa stratgie de hurler c'tait de la merde.
Il pense tre suprieur aux autres ?
Comme c'est un vieux de la politique, il ne devrait pas tre inquit par la justice ?
Pourquoi devrait-il tre privilgi ?

snouff a veut dire cocane ?
Comment vous savez quand Macron est sous cocane ou pas ?
Comment vous savez quand Melenchon est sous cocane ou pas ?




> Un snateur franais n'a pas besoin de faire de dtournements de fonds, il est grassement pay.


Plus t'as d'argent plus tu veux de l'argent.
En plus c'est un lu, donc ils ont une grosse tendance  profiter du systme. (ils ont quasiment tous un casier judiciaire  ::P: )
Avec votre logique Google, Apple, Starbuck ne devraient pas faire d'optimisation fiscale / vasion fiscale. Est-ce que c'est ce qu'il ce passe ?




> D'ailleurs sa fortune n'a rien d'exceptionnelle.


tre millionnaire c'est assez exceptionnel...
Et a colle pas trop avec lextrme gauche...

Alors que Philippe Poutou fait extrme gauche.
Le gars n'est pas millionnaire.




> Tu raisonnes comme un trotkyste ou un Asselineau.


Raisonner comme Asselineau c'est plutt positif, puisqu'il donne toutes les sources et les rfrences des articles.
Quand il parle de quelque chose de prcis c'est difficile de le contredire puisqu'il prsente tous les lments.




> Quand  la Marion Marchal, elle n'est pas un produit du systme mais de sa famille.


Si un jour Marion Marchal revient dans la politique elle sera contre le FN.




> si tant est que Zemmour et autres le soient


Zemmour est totalement sioniste.
Il est invit dans tous les mdias.
Il crer de l'islamophobie.
Il est protg par les forces de l'ordre.
Il a t invit dans une librairie dextrme droite sioniste :
Une ddicace signe Zemmour : quand le polmiste rassemble la droite de la droite dans une librairie

Zemmour pousse au conflit de civilisation (blanc vs musulman).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ouais c'est vrai qu'il donne une mauvaise image...
> Il hurle et il pousse des reprsentants de l'ordre, a ne se fait pas.
> En plus il dit qu'il est rpublicain et parlementaire, ce qui est bien nervant.
> 
> Une saine colre ?
> Si la police vient chez moi je vais pas leur hurler dessus et les pousser...
> Normalement il aurait du respecter les forces de l'ordre et cooprer.
> Pourquoi il n'est pas rest calme ?
> Tout le monde aurait gagn du temps, il aurait une meilleure image.
> ...


Mais tu lis ce qui est crit ici depuis 2 jours, et ce qui se dit dans tous les mdias ? 

LA PERQUISITION N'A PAS ETE FAITE DANS LES REGLES, C'EST POUR CA QU'IL GUEULE !

Il ne demande pas  tre privilgi, mais  tre trait comme les autres justement...




> Raisonner comme Asselineau c'est plutt positif, puisqu'il donne toutes les sources et les rfrences des articles.
> Quand il parle de quelque chose de prcis c'est difficile de le contredire puisqu'il prsente tous les lments.


C'est surtout que c'est difficile de le contredire, car quand il parle, il est tout seul devant sa camra, donc il ne risque pas d'tre contredit, mais ce n'est pas les conneries qu'il raconte qui manque, encore faut-il lire des sources diverses, et ne pas se contenter de lire le site de l'UPR.





> Si un jour Marion Marchal revient dans la politique elle sera contre le FN.


Mais toujours d'extrme-droite, donc a ne change pas grand chose, juste l'tiquette qui change, comme quand le FN devient RN, ou que Phillipot ou Mnard se casse pour faire un autre parti, c'est juste la mme recette de caca, mais avec un autre nom.





> Il est protg par les forces de l'ordre.
> Il a t invit dans une librairie dextrme droite *sioniste* :
> Une ddicace signe Zemmour : quand le polmiste rassemble la droite de la droite dans une librairie


D'o tu sors qu'il est protg par les forces de l'ordre ?

Et surtout d'o tu sors que cette librairie est sioniste ? (Ce mot n'apparat pas 1 seule fois dans l'article).

----------


## Invit

> Il ne demande pas  tre privilgi, mais  tre trait comme les autres justement...


Ah oui, alors pourquoi il dit qu'il est la rpublique que l'on de ne doit pas le toucher, etc ...
Vu son attitude s'il avait t trait comme les autres, c'est menottage et injure sur reprsentant de la force publique.

Alors qu'il s'estime heureux.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ah oui, alors pourquoi il dit qu'il est la rpublique que l'on de ne doit pas le toucher, etc ...
> Vu son attitude s'il avait t trait comme les autres, c'est menottage et injure sur reprsentant de la force publique.
> 
> Alors qu'il s'estime heureux.


Sauf que si il avait t trait comme les autres, ils n'en serait peut-tre pas arriv aux injures et aux bousculades ?  :;): 

C'est mieux de prendre les vnements dans l'ordre, quitte  juger sans savoir...


Et soit dit en passant, en dehors d'une arrestation (qui n'est pas systmatique lors d'une perquisition), les forces de l'ordre n'ont pas  le toucher,  moins qu'il se montre effectivement menaant.

Maintenant, attardez-vous tant que vous voulez sur la faon de ragir de Mlenchon, cela ne change rien au fond du problme, et ce n'est pas sa raction le propos.

On assiste  un dni complet de dmocratie, la justice est compltement bafoue avec des procdures qui ne sont pas suivies par ses reprsentants et une sparation de la justice et du gouvernement au pouvoir qui n'existe plus, et tout ce qui vous inquite, c'est sa faon de ragir ?  ::roll:: 

Si on en est l, ce pays n'est pas sorti du sable...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais tu lis ce qui est crit ici depuis 2 jours, et ce qui se dit dans tous les mdias ?


Vous ne connaissez pas les lois, vous ne connaissez pas les lments, vous n'tes pas qualifi pour dire si la perquisition a t ralis dans les rgles ou pas.
D'aprs la ministre de la justice les rgles ont t respectes  ::P: 
Donc on ne sait pas...

Perso je ne connais pas comment a marche une perquisition, donc si a m'arrive, je ne vais pas ragir comme Melenchon.
L'attitude  adopter c'est "faite bien ce que vous voulez de toute faon je suis innocent et j'ai respect le protocole, j'ai rien  me reprocher".




> Mais toujours d'extrme-droite


Je ne suis pas d'accord.
Tout ce qui est rang  lextrme droite n'est pas la mme chose.

Sinon on pourrait dire que Fidel Castro, Mao Tse Toung, Pol Pot, Besancenot, Staline, Melenchon, Chavez c'est la mme chose.
a c'est le discours de Mingolito peut tre.
Mais en vrai ralit Mao c'est quand mieux que Melenchon  ::zoubi::  ::P:  ::zoubi:: 

A droite il y a les nationalistes patriotes (a a va), mais aussi des sionistes (a a ne va pas du tout).
Marine est mari  un sioniste, donc c'est de la merde.
Les sionistes tournent autour de Marion, donc c'est de la merde.
Par contre Philippot tait cool, c'est un petit patriote, bien sympa, qui s'exprime correctement.
Il tait invit chez les mdias alors qu'il tait au FN  :8O:  C'tait incroyable.

Mnard tait cool  une poque, mais il est devenu anti musulman comme Zemmour...




> D'o tu sors qu'il est protg par les forces de l'ordre ?


Il y a un reportage sur sa signature  la nouvelle librairie et on voit que la police le protge.
Je connais des auteurs "dextrme droite" qui ne bnficie pas de ce type de protection.
Il y a auteurs qui reoivent des menaces de la part d'antifa ou de la LDJ, qui prviennent la police de la menace, la police ignore et ils se font attaquer.




> Et surtout d'o tu sors que cette librairie est sioniste ?


Parce que Franois Bousquet est un national-sioniste !

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il y a un reportage sur sa signature  la nouvelle librairie et on voit que la police le protge.
> Je connais des auteurs "dextrme droite" qui ne bnficie pas de ce type de protection.


Car ce ne sont pas les forces de l'ordre, mais des gardes du corps engags pour l'occasion, c'est crit dans l'article que TU as fourni, si tu l'avais lu.





> Parce que Franois Bousquet est un national-sioniste !


Dixit qui ? 

Ah quand je fais une recherche Google  ce propos, je vois que a parle de Soral et de E&R, ok, je vois tes sources, toujours aussi objectif et fiable quoi...

----------


## Invit

> Sauf que si il avait t trait comme les autres, ils n'en serait peut-tre pas arriv aux injures et aux bousculades ?


Pourtant cela s'est bien pass chez lui dans l'ensemble avec son tlphone.

Par contre au sige il y a avait la tl, il a ramet les troupes pour faire son show comme d'habitude.







> les forces de l'ordre n'ont pas  le toucher,  moins qu'il se montre effectivement menaant.


C'est lui qui a touch le procureur, qui a touch le policier qui se mettait devant le procureur et qui a crach en l'invectivant le barbu qui tait devant la porte, et je trouve qu'ils ont t bien zen.





> On assiste  un dni complet de dmocratie, la justice est compltement bafoue avec des procdures qui ne sont pas suivies par ses reprsentants et une sparation de la justice et du gouvernement au pouvoir qui n'existe plus, et tout ce qui vous inquite, c'est sa faon de ragir ?


Pour les procdures attendons la suite, car cela m'tonne qu'ils aient bafous les rgles sachant que les avocats se seraient engouffrs dans la brche.

Pour l'instant pour moi c'est l'attitude qui est dplorable, et si on a rien  se reprocher il faut rester cool, c'est tout.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah oui, alors pourquoi il dit qu'il est la rpublique que l'on de ne doit pas le toucher, etc ...


Parce que c'est dans la Constitution. Et que Mlenchon, contrairement  beaucoup ici, connat parfaitement la loi et la Constitution. 

Ce qu'il dit, c'est qu'tant Parlementaire, il reprsente la Rpublique, donc qu'il a des droits qu'un citoyen lambda n'a pas. Et, entre autre, un officier de police n'a pas le droit de l'arrter (le toucher) sans que l'assemble dont il est membre ne lve son immunit.

Ensuite, une fois arrive au sige de LFI il tait en droit d'entrer dans les locaux. Ce qui lui a t refus de manire tout  fait illgale. D'o sa colre. 
C'est un homme politique, donc un comdien, et il a "surjou". Mais il tait dans son droit, contrairement aux reprsentants de l'ordre et de la justice qui avaient bafou la loi dans le cadre de cette perquisition.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pourtant cela s'est bien pass chez lui dans l'ensemble avec son tlphone.
> 
> Par contre au sige il y a avait la tl, il a ramet les troupes pour faire son show comme d'habitude.


Comme dj dit et rpt, chez lui, la procdure a t respecte, et il n'a pas fait d'esclandre.
Au sige de LFI, la par contre, on l'a empch de manire illgale d'entrer. Donc, il a fait esclandre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Jean-Luc Mlenchon moque laccent dune journaliste, des lus du Sud ragissent



> Des responsables politiques du sud de la France, de droite comme de gauche, ont critiqu jeudi le chef de la France insoumise Jean-Luc Mlenchon, qui avait tourn en drision une journaliste en imitant son accent du sud, certains y voyant une marque de  mpris  et d' arrogance .


Si il a rpondu agressivement, c'est parce qu'il n'a pas aim la question qui disait un peu "Quand c'est arriv  Fillion ou Marine Lepen vous faisiez le malin, c'est beaucoup moins le cas maintenant que vous tes cibl".
Au lieu de dfendre l'accent, ils devraient demander une rponse.

On ne connait pas la fin de la vraie question :
Il y a quelques mois, vous pointiez les dboires judiciaires de Fillon et de Le Pen sur la 3, et vous disiez que c'tait une dcadence de la Rpublique

========
EDIT :
On en avait parl il y a longtemps :
Campagne Mlenchon : les chers services de Mediascop



> ENQUTE La justice souponne lexistence de surfacturations lors de la campagne prsidentielle de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Au centre des investigations, *la socit Mdiascop de Sophia Chikirou aurait factur au candidat des prestations  des prix tonnamment levs qui ont par la suite t rembourses par ltat.*


========
EDIT :
On dirait que les mdias vont dans le sens d'LREM :
En boucle sur la colre de Mlenchon, les mdias font le jeu du gouvernement



> Une comdie hypocrite qui cache que l'cologie est maintenant gre par une ex directrice de Danone et le ministre de l'Intrieur par un joueur de poker.
> 
> Voil que tourne en boucle sur les chanes d'info la colre de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, devenu le dernier objet de fascination des animateurs de plateaux et des chroniqueurs mondains. Tous les lments de langage sont en ordre: "au-dessus des lois", "colrique", "fou dangereux", possible ennemi public numro 1 de la dmocratie et de la Rpublique.
> 
> (...)
> *Ne faut-il pas s'inquiter de la privatisation de l'Etat?* L'affaire Benalla en fut une sinistre illustration, tout comme le nombre de conflits d'intrts au sein du gouvernement.
> 
> Ne faut-il pas s'inquiter d'une drive scuritaire qui limite nos liberts, commence sous Sarkozy, amplifie par Valls et paracheve par Emmanuel Macron?
> 
> *Ne faut-il pas s'inquiter de la corruption, de l'influence grandissante des lobbies sur les dcisions politiques*, de la monopolisation par une oligarchie incestueuse des principaux mdias?


Pendant que les gens critiquent Melenchon ils ne critiquent pas LREM...
C'est un peu un Penelope Gate light.

----------


## Mingolito

*Oui Mlanchon  bien escroqu l'tat, et oui la perquisition est lgale et justifie
Tout ce que dit Mlanchon le Stalinien admirateur de Chavez le criminel est un tissu de mensonges
S'il n'avais rien  se reprocher il n'aurait pas agress violemment les forces de l'ordre.*

 ::fleche::  ENQUTE FRANCEINFO. Comptes de campagne : Sophia Chikirou, la chre communicante de Jean-Luc Mlenchon
*Prestataire incontournable de la campagne prsidentielle de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, Mediascop est au centre de lenqute prliminaire qui vise lentourage du candidat. La socit de Sophia Chikirou aurait factur certains services  des prix trs levs.*

*Dtournement de fonds* par sur-facturation, un grand classique
Mlanchon est aussi pourri que les autres, si a n'est pas pire...
Escroc un jour, escroc toujours...
S'il tait au pouvoir il aurait fait la mme chose que Hugo Chavez et Maduro,  savoir ruiner le pays en dtruisant l'conomie de march, et organis des dtournements de fonds massifs pour son profit personnel.
Le rouge bourgeois millionnaire qui possde plusieurs rsidences de luxe, et qui voyage en premier classe et qui envoi ses esclaves en seconde, c'est a le socialo-communisme ? Quelle blague ...

Comment les gens sont il assez stupides pour soutenir et croire un pareil escroc ? La btise humaine  pas de limite...

----------


## Mingolito

*Mlenchon  bien violent les forces de l'ordre*
*Mlenchon et les reprsentants de France insoumise ont menti, encore une fois...*



La preuve en image


Pour qui il se prends le petit Staline de carton ptes ?

En taule le dlinquant !

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Oui Mlanchon  bien escroqu l'tat, et oui la perquisition est lgale et justifie


Tu vas pas commencer  faire ton Ryu et  spammer des posts diffamatoires... 

Prsomption d'innocence, attente du rsultat de l'enqute, et accessoirement du verdict du juge, tout a tout a...

Pour l'instant, et en attendant le rsultat de tout a (qui pourrait peut-tre te donner raison), les seuls mensonges, c'est ceux que tu cris toi-mme ici.  ::roll:: 


Srieux,  vous deux, vous propagez plus d'intox que la totalit des "merdias" que vous critiquez  longueur de journe, c'est ridicule au possible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> *Dtournement de fonds* par sur-facturation, un grand classique
> Mlanchon est aussi pourri que les autres, si a n'est pas pire...


Si on cherchait au PS,  l'UMP  LREM on trouverait la mme chose, donc pourquoi vous tes autant agressif avec Melenchon ?
Calmez-vous, il n'attendra probablement jamais le pouvoir. (c'est pour a que a ne sert  rien de critiquer Asselineau et Cheminade, par contre Jean Lasalle pourrait finir prsident, on sait jamais  ::ptdr:: )
Je trouve que c'est plus constructif d'attaquer LREM, l'UMP et le PS, parce qu'ils sont responsable de la situation catastrophique de la France.
D'aprs moi si la France va mal aujourd'hui c'est plus de la faute de l'UMP que de FI...

En plus Melenchon arrivera peut tre  passer entre les mailles du filet.
Si dans son rseau il y a des haut grad de la justice a peut le faire.
Si il a des bons avocats il arrivera  prouver qu'il n'y a pas eu de surfacturation.

La justice n'est pas la mme pour tous.

a fait longtemps qu'on entend parler de cette histoire de surfacturation et il ne c'est encore rien pass.

----------


## Mingolito

Ok, "tous pourris" c'est a ? moi a me va.
Sauf que le Stalinien Chavesiste il est capable de ruiner la France encore plus vite que l'ont fait Mitterrand et Hollande, c'est a le danger. Mme s'il est pas au pouvoir tout ce qu'il dit est un minable ramassis de conneries immondes et dangereuses.
On a vu ce que a a donn au Vnzuela ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ok, "tous pourris" c'est a ? moi a me va.


Tout le monde devrait tre d'accord avec a.
Les lus ont tendance  profiter de leur position et  ne pas respecter la loi. (ils doivent se sentir invulnrable)
Il me semble en moyenne les lus sont plus condamn que le franais moyen. (il y a un livre qui s'appelle Dlits d'lus - 400 politiques aux prises avec la justice t01 a semble intressant)




> il est capable de ruiner la France encore plus vite


Quand t'es prsident t'as pas le pouvoir absolu non plus...
Et je ne pense pas que Melenchon soit pire que Macron. (aprs a dpend des critres utiliss)




> Mitterrand et Hollande


Parce que Sarkozy, Chirac et Macron taient tellement mieux peut tre ?
Au moins Chirac  dit non  l'intervention en Irak, c'tait classe. (la France tait pote avec Saddam Hussein, de ce temps l on respectait le protocole, par contre aprs la France a trahi Mouammar Kadhafi et Bachar el-Assad...)






Et a fini comme a :
Sarkozy  Assad :  On va mettre votre pays  feu et  sang ! 

===
Bref, "tous pourri" a veut dire qu'il faut critiquer  gauche et  droite, sinon vous faite parti du problme.




> On a vu ce que a a donn au Vnzuela


Vous savez pertinemment que Melenchon n'a strictement rien en commun avec Chavez. (il ne partage aucune ide avec lui)
La situation en France n'a rien  voir avec la situation du Venezuela.

Melenchon parle de Chavez juste pour avoir l'air cool auprs des jeunes de gauche.
Mais Melenchon n'y connait rien au Chavisme.

coutez un discours Hugo Chavez + Mahmoud Ahmadinejad et aprs coutez un discours de Melenchon et essayer de trouver une ide commune...
Melenchon c'est a :
Mlenchon franc-maon : l'intress confirme

===
Et sinon pour rigoler, j'imagine que vous connaissez tous la clbre chanson de Franky Vincent "Le Restaurant" qui est un classique de la chanson Franaise.
En voici une parodie :

----------


## Mingolito

Version courte :
- Chirac tait un bon prsident, il  dboulonn une partie de la catastrophe Mitterrand mais que partiellement (pas les 35 heures par exemple), malgr tout son bilan est bon, surtout compar aux abrutis qui ont suivi.
- Sarkozy est un escroc et un criminel de guerre, il n'a pris aucune mesure de droite pendant son mandat, il a laiss le systme socialo communiste en place sans le changer et prcipit la ruine de la France avec des guerres nfastes et un grand nombre de dtournements de fonds. Techniquement il a donc fait un mandat de gauche.
- Hollande est un pauvre crtin qui ne comprends rien et qui  empir la situation en laissant le systme Mitterrand en place et en augmentant les impts pour payer le dficit, ce qui  encore empir le chmage.
- Macron est un excellent prsident, dommage qu'il soit oblig de compenser ses excellentes mesures de droite par des mesures sociales  la con pour respecter la dmagogie, mais il lui faudrait un 2eme mandat pour avoir une bonne chance de sauver la France
- Mlanchon est dangereux, fou  lier et un escroc.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Monsieur le prsident a une personnalit ne souffrant pas la contradiction, donc il n'a pas besoin d'opposition. Comme Napolon III en son temps. Sauf que lui est l'idiot utile de l'tat franais, et son fossoyeur sans le savoir.


Il a pourtant bien fallu flinguer Fillon et lever Marine Le Pen au second tour pour que Monsieur puisse remporter les lections, et pas seulement les prophties auto-ralisatrices du mage Attali.




> Ce n'est pas le pouvoir qui lance les Poujade et les LePen, ce sont eux mme qui sont ports par leur lectorat. Et qui donnent les armes idologiques  leur coreligonnaires en Europe. Quand  la Marion Marchal, elle n'est pas un produit du systme mais de sa famille.


La talent politique est ncessaire mais non suffisant. Tout est affaire de rseaux, d'alliances, de mcanique des intrts, que ce soit pour les lections ou pour l'exercice du pouvoir. Si un gugusse est, par miracle, "port par l'lectorat"  contre-courant de toute la classe mdiatique et de l'oligarchie, il devra bien se rsoudre  admettre, une fois aux commandes, qu'il est seul et qu'il doit faire des concessions, comme Trump depuis 2 ans.




> Et ce n'est pas parce que tu as des smites  l'extrme-droite que c'est un courant sioniste, si tant est que Zemmour et autres le soient ce que je ne crois nullement. C'est une alliance conjoncturelle.


Extrait du Destin Franais d'Eric Zemmour, qui prouve l'existence et la vise du national-sionisme :

_Isral a t pendant des sicles le modle de la France. La France devient  son tour le modle dIsral. Mais leurs temporalits se dsaccordent ; Isral est aujourdhui la nation que la France sinterdit dtre, la nation farouche, sre delle-mme et dominatrice, pour qui la guerre est la continuation naturelle de la politique, pour qui la gloire des armes est une forme suprme dart. [...]
Sans le nationalisme juif, la France sabme dans la sortie de lHistoire dune nation millnaire dpossde de son tat, de son pass, de ses racines, de son territoire mme, au nom de la religion abstraite et aveugle des Droits de lHomme.
Ce nest pas un hasard si Isral est ha depuis des dcennies par une gauche franaise post-chrtienne et post-nationale, qui [...] sest soumise  lislam comme ultime bannire impriale pour abattre les nations. Cest la France quils vomissent en Isral._




> Mais toujours d'extrme-droite, donc a ne change pas grand chose, juste l'tiquette qui change, comme quand le FN devient RN, ou que Phillipot ou Mnard se casse pour faire un autre parti, c'est juste la mme recette de caca, mais avec un autre nom.
> 
> D'o tu sors qu'il est protg par les forces de l'ordre ?
> 
> Et surtout d'o tu sors que cette librairie est sioniste ? (Ce mot n'apparat pas 1 seule fois dans l'article).


Si, a change grand-chose.
D'ailleurs c'est trs malhonnte, ou parfaitement crtin comme cet imbruti de Mingolito, de mettre au mme niveau Philippot, narque diplm d'HEC souverainiste tendance gaullisme social,  Mnard, ancien trotskyste, ancien journaliste, aujourd'hui identitaire de posture euroltre islamophobe provocateur chasseur de babouches, favorable  l'indpendance de la Catalogne, fidle  sa ligne originelle d'hostilit aux nations.

Quant  Zemmour, il a ddicac fin septembre un ouvrage, reprenant des ides de Jean-Marie Le Pen, dans l'ancienne librairie Facta d'Emmanuel Ratier, aujourd'hui Nouvelle Librairie, en tant protg par plusieurs cars de CRS. Ce qui est le comble quand on sait que cette librairie tait autrefois rgulirement vandalise, et que les Dieudonn, Le Pen et autres Faurisson, eux, pour exprimer la moiti de ce que prtend le chroniqueur du Figaro, n'ont pas droit  la surprotection dont bnficie Monsieur Zemmour mais se font traner en justice, brimer par les forces de l'ordre, ou agresser physiquement ; ce qui prouve que cette Nouvelle Droite est une opposition utile, matrise et faussement censure par le Systme, indpendamment de ce qui pourrait la faire "_porter par les lecteurs_" n'en dplaise  ddoumeche...

La ligne traditionnelle de cette librairie a t trahie, son grant, Franois Bousquet, a trahi pour des raisons commerciales, en s'acoquinant avec un courant identitaire de Nouvelle Droite national-sioniste (cf. l'extrait ci-dessus). a ne fait pas de Bousquet un sioniste, il reste et restera un goy terroir profond, mais un tratre, a oui. Or quand on trahit pour se soumettre au sionisme, tout ce qu'on peut esprer en rcompense c'est au mieux l'humiliation (Manuel Valls) au pire l'limination (Ben Laden), comme pour toute mafia qui se respecte. 


Pour revenir  Mlenchon, j'ai du mal  tre convaincu qu'il s'agit d'une attaque par le pouvoir visible ou invisible sur LFI. On aurait pu lui dnicher quelques affaires de harclement sexuel, comme Tariq Ramadan, si on voulait vraiment le museler.
Pour moi, Mlenchon reste un joker  Macron qui peut le nommer premier ministre en cas de crise grave - au grand dam de Mingolito qui n'a toujours rien compris et ne comprendra jamais rien  la politique srieuse (ex : Mitterrand, homme de gauche aux lectures d'extrme-droite) tant qu'il n'enlve pas sa paire de lunette Tchin-tchin bicolore rouge-communiste-mchant / bleu-libral-gentil - affaire  suivre.

----------


## Mingolito

*Mlenchon s'excuse de s'tre comport comme un goujat, un malotru et un beauf raciste*



Et passe du mme coup pour un looser, un pitoyable guignol, un baltringue et surtout un pauvre abruti




*Mlenchon se ridiculise chez Bourdin*


Et fait voir sa vrai nature : stalinien, dictateur, autoritaire, born, obtus, malpoli, insultant et surtout fou  lier
Pol Pot, Staline, et Kim Jong-un peuvent tres fier de lui !

----------


## Mingolito

*La procureure gnrale de Paris rpond  Jean-Luc Mlenchon: "Magistrats et policiers ont subi un coup de force et des violences verbales et physiques"*

<< Catherine Champrenault, procureure gnrale de Paris rpond au  leader de La France insoumise:

"*Ces perquisitions ont t diligentes en pleine lgalit*", a- t-elle assur samedi, au micro de Patrick Cohen sur Europe 1. Deux enqutes prliminaires sont  lorigine de ces oprations, l'une sur les comptes de campagne de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, l'autre sur des d'emplois fictifs prsums au Parlement europen.

Les procdures qui ont vis Jean-Luc Mlenchon et ses proches s'inscrivent-elle dans un cadre lgal ? "Mardi dernier, il y a eu une perquisition qui a dfray la chronique et  propos de laquelle on a dit beaucoup de contre-vrits ou doutrances. Premirement, ces perquisitions ont t diligentes en pleine lgalit. Deuximement, je veux apporter mon soutien public aux magistrats et aux policiers qui ont subi un coup de force et des violences verbales et physiques. [...] Les enregistrements effectus lors de cette perquisition [au sige parisien de La France insoumise, ndlr], que le responsable du parti en question a souhait permettre alors quen principe ils sont interdits lors de perquisitions, tmoignent quil y a eu un vritable coup de force et que lon a essay dentraver laction de la justice.

Mardi dernier, il y a eu une perquisition qui a dfray la chronique et  propos de laquelle on a dit beaucoup de contre-vrits ou doutrances. Premirement, ces perquisitions ont t diligentes en pleine lgalit. Deuximement, je veux apporter mon soutien public aux magistrats et aux policiers qui ont subi un coup de force et des violences verbales et physiques. [...]  >>

Version longue : *La procureure gnrale de Paris rpond  Jean-Luc Mlenchon : "Ces perquisitions ont t diligentes en pleine lgalit"*

----------


## Mingolito

*ChikirouGate : Mediapart rvle les premires dcouvertes des perquisitions Mlenchon 
Sophia Chikirou au domicile personnel de Jean-Luc Mlenchon
& 12 000 euros en liquide au domicile d'un de ses proches*



 <<   Sophia Chikirou, ancienne directrice de la communication du leader insoumis pendant la campagne prsidentielle de 2017, dont la socit, Mediascop, a t financirement, dans le mme temps, la bnficiaire en tant que prestataire privilgi.

    Jean-Luc Mlenchon a maintenu, jeudi 18 octobre, sa dnonciation d'une  police politique  lance contre lui dans le cadre d'un  traquenard ,  l'issue de son audition par les enquteurs de l'Office central de lutte contre la corruption et les infractions financires (OCLCIFF).

    Au centre dune *enqute prliminaire du parquet de Paris pour  escroquerie ,  abus de confiance ,  infraction  la lgislation des campagnes lectorales  et  travail dissimul aggrav , Sophia Chikirou est souponne davoir empoch par lintermdiaire de cette socit dont elle est la seule actionnaire des gains indus, voire davoir surfactur plusieurs prestations durant la campagne lectorale*.

*Quelle ne fut pas la surprise des enquteurs quand ce 16 octobre, au petit matin  il tait 7 heures , ils ont dcouvert Sophia Chikirou au domicile personnel de Jean-Luc Mlenchon*.

*Le patron de La France insoumise et la communicante entretiennent en ralit de longue date, selon nos informations, une relation extra-professionnelle.* Celle-ci pourrait relever de la seule vie prive des deux intresss mais prend dsormais,  la lueur des investigations judiciaires, une dimension dintrt gnral.

    De fait, si lenqute devait confirmer le soupon qui a prsid  son ouverture, cela signifierait que les sommes incrimines perues par Mme Chikirou lauraient t  loccasion dune campagne prsidentielle dirige par un homme politique avec lequel elle partage une relation intime rgulire.

    Sollicits  plusieurs reprises par Mediapart, ni Jean-Luc Mlenchon (entendu par les enquteurs le 17 octobre) ni Sophia Chikirou (entendue ce 19 octobre) nont donn suite. Interrog ce vendredi durant une confrence de presse sur la nature de sa relation avec Mme Chikirou, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a toutefois rpondu :  Excellentes, monsieur.  Avant dajouter :  Si vous voulez faire remarquer quelle est une femme et que je suis un homme et que, peut-tre, cela pourrait entendre [sic] quelque chose, je vous rappelle quel est mon statut [dtat civil]. Vous le connaissez ?  Il a prcis lui-mme quil tait officiellement clibataire, qualifiant les questions de la presse sur ce sujet d insidieuses .

    Que ce soit  La France insoumise ou au sein du Mdia, organe audiovisuel soutenu par les Insoumis quelle a fond puis dirig avant quune crise interne nclate notamment sur fond de soupons financiers, Sophia Chikirou est devenue ces dernires annes un rouage central de la stratgie politique de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Mais aussi un tabou en interne du fait de sa relation particulire avec lui.

    Ancienne militante fabiusienne passe chez Jean-Marie Bockel, ex-socialiste devenu secrtaire dtat de Nicolas Sarkozy, Sophia Chikirou avait soutenu la  volont de rforme  de lancien chef de ltat en 2007. En 2012, elle est devenue charge des relations avec la presse de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, puis a effectu des missions en quateur et observ la campagne de Bernie Sanders aux tats-Unis, avant de revenir au cur de la stratgie de La France insoumise pour 2017.

    Pour cette nouvelle campagne, sa socit Mediascop, dont elle est la patronne et lunique actionnaire, a pris en main toute la communication quelle a facture au candidat. Mais Sophia Chikirou ntait pas un prestataire comme les autres puisquelle occupait aussi la fonction de directrice de communication de la campagne. Cest--dire  la fois prestataire dune campagne dont elle tait aussi une dirigeante.

    Sur lensemble de la campagne, son entreprise a livr pour 1,161 million d'euros de prestations de communication, soit plus de 10 % du cot total de la campagne de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, rparties en deux grosses factures de plusieurs pages, adresses  LFI fin 2016 et au printemps 2017 (voir le dtail ici).

    Au cours de son examen, la Commission nationale des comptes de campagne (CNCCFP) avait contest quelques prestations vendues par Mediascop et factures au-dessus de sa  grille tarifaire  pour un surcot estim de 35 000 euros. Mais les factures rdiges par Sophia Chikirou ont depuis soulev de nouvelles questions.

    Dans une enqute publie ce vendredi matin 19 octobre, la cellule investigation de Radio France a point plusieurs lignes de dpenses originales, comme le sous-titrage de vidos de campagne, factur 200 euros par minute  lassociation de financement. *Le travail personnel de Sophia Chikirou aurait t valoris   prs de 120 000 euros sur les factures de Mediascop , soit 15 000 euros mensuels en moyenne pour huit mois de campagne*, a calcul Radio France. Les autres salaris de la campagne taient bien moins rmunrs.

    En mars dernier,  loccasion de nos premires recherches sur les facturations de Mediascop, Manuel Bompard, le directeur de la campagne prsidentielle, nous avait dclar ne pas connatre les marges dgages par ce  prestataire extrieur , qui se trouvait tre pourtant lune de ses principales collgues au quotidien  lintrieur du mouvement

    Au lendemain de la campagne prsidentielle, la communicante se lance dans un nouveau projet : la cration dune webtl  humaniste, antiraciste, cologiste et fministe . En janvier 2018, La France insoumise avait invit par mail ses quelque 500 000 soutiens  appuyer  lappel de Sophia Chikirou .

    Mais le 4 juillet 2018, sept mois seulement aprs le lancement de ce nouveau mdia financ par les dons de milliers de particuliers, Sophia Chikirou quitte le navire dans un contexte de crise sociale, ditoriale et financire. La webtl est en difficult financire et une ptition circule en interne contre le modle de gouvernance de la communicante, qui prend finalement les devants en annonant son dpart auprs de Jean-Luc Mlenchon pour les lections europennes de 2019.

    Un mois plus tard, *la nouvelle direction du Mdia conteste la gestion financire de Sophia Chikirou et bloque un virement de 67 146 euros vers Mediascop*. Dans les colonnes de Mediapart, la journaliste Aude Lancelin interprte la manuvre  comme une volont de tuer le Mdia  alors que Chikirou dfend la ralit des prestations. Les deux camps menacent de saisir les tribunaux.

    Mais au-del du cas de Sophia Chikirou, une autre dcouverte inattendue a eu lieu durant la vague de perquisitions du mardi 16 octobre. Dans le dpartement de lEssonne, les policiers sont en effet tombs sur plus de *12 000 euros en liquide* au domicile dun ami et collaborateur de toujours de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, un certain Pierre Moro.

    Deuxime surprise, et de taille : lintress, surnomm Pelou par le hraut insoumis, a indiqu que cette coquette somme lui avait t confie par la trsorire historique de M. Mlenchon, Marie-Pierre Oprandi  elle fut la mandataire financire de la campagne de 2017 , qui lui avait demand de la conserver discrtement. Ce qui laisse supposer que son origine, sa destination ou les deux pourraient tre problmatiques, selon nos sources.  Source : Mdiapart >>>


Bon je croie qu'on  tout la : Mlenchon  dtourn des fonds entre autres grce  la socit de sa meuf qui surfacturais ( peu prs le double  chaque fois), et il fait aussi transiter du liquide avec un systme de caisses noires pour vivre comme un nabab, tout a avec des fonds vols aux contribuables.

Bref Mlenchon c'est un bb Chavez, parce que il  pas encore dtourn des milliards, ca reste juste une petite pourriture de quartier, mais quelle honte !
Mlenchon ne fait pas de de la politique pour aider les proltaires mais pour dtourner des fonds public, payer  grand frais son escorte girl prive aux frais du contribuable, et vivre comme un nabab avec des valises de cash.
Quand on se rappelle qu'il avais tir  boulet rouge sur Fillon avec le PnlopeGate, il a fait exactement pareil de son cot... Comme quoi cest clairement officiellement un menteur et un baltringue.
Rappelons au passage que c'est Mlenchon et sa meuf qui ont fait tomber "le mdia", la tl des cocomunistes chaveziens, parce que les factures de l'escort girl tait tellement normes que le mdia a fini en dficit.
Rappelons aussi que Chirac il se tapait un tas de meufs  mais il avais pas  les payer parce que lui au moins il avais du charme, par comme Mlenchon le laideron repoussant qui fait peur qui  besoin de faire payer des sommes normes aux contribuables et aux proltaires gogos qui ont cotis  son parti frauduleux pour trouver une escort qui veux bien s'occuper de lui... Au moins un million d'euros de dtourn, mais probablement bien plus,  donc mme avec une pipe par jour pendant un an a fait 2700 euros la pipe, il a des gouts de grand luxe le Mlenchon... 


Sophia Chikirou, l'ex future premire Escort Dame de France si Mlenchon avait t lu prsident

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est trange, je m'attendais  ce qu'au moins un membre parle des dclarations de Melenchon. (quand il dit que les actions de la justice et des mdias sont coordonnes)
Mlenchon sous une pluie de critiques aprs ses attaques



> En politique aussi, l'attaque est souvent la meilleure dfense. Mais jusqu' quel point ? Aprs les  perquisitions menes  son domicile et au sige de son mouvement dans des enqutes sur ses comptes de campagne et des emplois prsums fictifs de parlementaires europens, Jean-Luc Mlenchon avait dj hurl  l' *norme opration de police politique* , c'est--dire au complot. Aprs l'audition de sa conseillre en communication, Sophia Chikirou, le leader de La France insoumise y a ajout, vendredi, *une virulente critique des mdias, accuss de relayer  sans exception toutes les affirmations hostiles .*
> 
> Il a notamment insult les journalistes de France Info, qui avaient ralis une enqute sur des soupons de surfacturation lors de la campagne prsidentielle. Dans une vido diffuse sur les rseaux sociaux, *il les a traits de  menteurs , de  tricheurs  et d' abrutis .  Pourrissez-les partout , a-t-il prconis.*


Melenchon se pensait trop protg, il se croyait suprieur aux autres.
Il s'est retrouv  la place de Marine Lepen ou Fillion et il a trs mal ragit.
Dj il a hurl "La rpublique c'est moi !", "Ne me touchez pas je suis parlementaire", ce qui est extremement nervant  entendre.

On flicite le calme du gendarme.
Il se faire hurler dessus et pousser par des gens qui se croient suprieur sous prtexte qu'ils sont parlementaire.
Un capitaine de Gendarmerie au calme olympien face  Mlenchon
_Lors de la perquisition mouvemente des locaux de La France insoumise, Jean-Luc Mlenchon ructait  quelques centimtre du visage de ce barbu stoque._

===
Aprs Melenchon a appel  la haine.
Critiques de Jean-Luc Mlenchon : Radio France porte plainte, les syndicats de franceinfo dnoncent un "appel  la haine"



> "Jean-Luc Mlenchon a trait les journalistes de tricheurs, de menteurs, a appel ses adhrents  les 'pourrir'. Et en faisant cela, il ne s'adresse pas seulement aux journalistes de franceinfo, il s'adresse galement  tous les journalistes puisque la cellule investigation qui a men l'enqute sur les comptes de campagne de Jean-Luc Mlenchon a t diffuse sur l'ensemble des antennes" de Radio France, a poursuivi Guy Lagache.


Fin Mai 2019 il y a des lections europennes, il a 7 mois pour se rattraper, mais les mdias et la justice ne vont pas le lcher tout de suite.
Les instituts de sondage commencent dj  dire que Melenchon est moins populaire que Macron.
Baromtre LCI/Opinion Way : Jean-Luc Mlenchon dgringole de 7 points



> Le dput des Bouches du Rhne perd en effet 7 points par rapport  la mme enqute du mois dernier. Il est le reprsentant de l'opposition qui perd mme le plus de terrain avec , dsormais, seulement 22% de Franais satisfaits de son action.
> (...)
> Autre enseignement de ce baromtre : Emmanuel Macron et Edouard Philippe ont arrt leur chute. Et le Premier ministre reste plus populaire que le prsident de la Rpublique.  29% des sonds se disent dsormais satisfaits de l'action d'Emmanuel Macron et 32% le sont de l'action d'Edouard Philippe.

----------


## Mingolito

*Une vingtaine de socits de journalistes condamnent les attaques de Jean-Luc Mlenchon contre la presse*

<< Une vingtaine de socits de journalistes (SDJ), dont celle de l'Agence France-Presse, ont apport lundi leur "soutien sans rserve" aux journalistes de Radio France, Mdiapart et France 3 pris pour cible par le leader de la France insoumise Jean-Luc Mlenchon.

"Nous condamnons de la manire la plus ferme les propos outranciers, injurieux et menaants de Jean-Luc Mlenchon envers la presse. Ces attaques systmatiques et sans fondement ne dshonorent que leur auteur", dplorent les organisations dans un communiqu. Aprs une enqute de franceinfo sur des soupons de surfacturation lors de la campagne prsidentielle 2017, le leader de la France insoumise s'en est pris aux journalistes de la radio, les traitant d'"abrutis", "menteurs et tricheurs", ce qui a amen le groupe Radio France  annoncer samedi le dpt d'une plainte.

Le syndicat FO de Radio France a galement annonc samedi qu'il allait porter plainte contre Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Le syndicat SNJ-CGT de Radio France a condamn de son ct lundi des propos "inacceptables et dangereux".
Outre ses attaques contre franceinfo, M. Mlenchon a dnonc une violation du secret de l'enqute sur ses comptes de campagne par Mediapart,dont il a fustig "l'ignominie" pour un article sur ses relations avec sa communicante 
Sophia Chikirou. Il a galement eu la semaine dernire une altercation avec la journaliste de France 3 Vronique Gaurel dont il s'est moqu de l'accent, avant de s'excuser vendredi, en expliquant qu'il avait cru qu'elle-mme se moquait de lui.
Les SDJ signataires du communiqu sont celles de M6, L'Express, France 2, Le Figaro, franceinfo.fr, Tlrama, Les Echos, Franceinfo TV, Premires lignes, AFP, Libration, TF1, Le Parisien, BFM TV, TV5 Monde, France 3 national, JDD, RTL, Le Point, France inter, Radio France, Challenges ainsi que les socits des rdacteurs de l'Obs, du Monde et d'Europe 1.>>

Bon alors la justice et les journalistes dcouvrent qu'il  mis en place une entreprise de dtournement de fonds massif avec sa neuf et qu'il dtourne des valises de cash avec l'aide de ses potes mafieux Chavezien, et lui sa dfense c'est de violenter le procureur, d'insulter les forces de l'ordre et les journalistes ? On dcouvre aussi que c'est un menteur avr, sois disant que "le mdia" avait aucun rapport avec lui mais c'tait quand mme dirig par sa meuf, avant qu'elle ne dcide de se barrer de ce pitoyable Titanic avec la caisse...

Pourquoi il est pas dj en taule cet escroc dlinquant criminel et fou furieux ?

----------


## Invit

Sa plus grosses punition c'est que tous les mdias (Radio, Tl et Presse) ne parlent plus de lui.

Un boycotte complet, vu qu'ils dtestent et insulte les mdias ce serait un beau retour de bton.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sa plus grosses punition c'est que tous les mdias (Radio, Tl et Presse) ne parlent plus de lui.


Hein ?!
Melenchon est omniprsent dans les mdias ces jours-ci !
Peut tre que dans le futur a va voluer dans le sens du "boycott".
Mais on en est encore loin...
La justice et les mdias ne vont pas le lcher tout de suite.

Par contre ce ne sont que des critiques ngatives.
Voici des exemples d'article qui parlent de Melenchon le 22.10.2018 :
Mlenchon, vis par les juges, sen prend aux mdiasPerquisitions de La France insoumise : Jean-Luc Mlenchon irrite certains soutiensInsultes, menaces... Jean-Luc Mlenchon ne dcolre pasPerquisitions  La France Insoumise: la popularit de Mlenchon n'est pas sacreUne vingtaine de rdactions condamnent les attaques de Jean-Luc Mlenchon contre la presseetc (il y en a vraiment beaucoup)

Depuis la perquisition il n'a fait quenchaner des erreurs. (il a hurl sur des gendarmes, il a insult des mdias, il a appel ses fans  pourrir un mdia, etc)
Et il y a eu des trucs secondaires qui ont pris des dimensions gigantesque comme quand il s'est foutu de la gueule de l'accent d'une journaliste.
Mlenchon prsente ses excuses  la journaliste dont il a imit l'accent

Melenchon aussi aurait du s'excuser :
PERQUISITIONS CHEZ LFI : LES "EXCUSES" DE CORBIRE AU POLICIER

----------


## Mingolito

*ASSURER SA DFENSE EN POLITIQUE*

----------


## Ryu2000

Melenchon commence  s'excuser (il aurait pu ragir plus vite...), mais il rpte qu'une partie de la justice et des mdias l'attaque sous l'ordre du gouvernement.
Mlenchon "en guerre ni contre les mdias, ni contre la justice, ni contre la police"



> "J'ai le droit, moi, de caractriser mes relations". "Nous ne sommes pas en guerre, ni contre les mdias, ni contre la justice, ni contre la police. Mais par contre il y a une partie de la justice, de la police et des mdias qui est en guerre contre nous parce que le gouvernement a dcid de nous mener cette guerre incroyable que vous avez sous les yeux", a-t-il dclar dans une vido poste sur les rseaux sociaux.


Par contre l il a mal jou (il faut faire attention avec ce genre de bluff) :
Mlenchon dment toute surfacturation dans sa campagne :  Ceux qui le disent sont des menteurs 



> Nous navons jamais surfactur. Ceux qui le disent sont des menteurs , a assur le dput des Bouches-du-Rhne. Une enqute prliminaire du parquet de Paris avait t ouverte, notamment aprs avoir reu en mars un signalement de  surfacturations  releves par la Commission des comptes de campagne (CNCCFP).


a me fait penser  Fillion qui dit "Mis en examen, je ne serai pas candidat".
Ou  Cahuzac avec son Je n'ai pas, je n'ai jamais eu de compte en Suisse,  aucun moment, et la rponse apporte aux autorits franaises par la Suisse, permettra, je l'espre, trs vite, et le plus vite serait le mieux,d'en finir, avec ces salets..

Si la justice russie  prouver qu'il y a eu surfacturation, il va avoir l'air con...

----------


## Mingolito

Je me demande si les accusassions de Mlanchon ne sont pas totalement hors sujet, parce que l'existence de Mlenchon est sans doute une bonne chose pour Macron (de mme que l'existence de Marine Le PEN), parce que si pour le 2eme mandat Macron se retrouvait contre Mlenchon il gagnerais probablement, parce que les petits vieux qui ont oublis d'tre con aprs des dcennies d'existence savent qu'il ne faut surtout pas voter pour un communiste chavezien (contrairement aux jeunes qui ne comprennent rien) donc il pourrait faire un 2eme mandat alors qu'il serait en fait plus populaire.

Ce qui gnrais vraiment Macron pour faire un 2eme mandant c'est un nouveau leader charismatique de la gauche molle ou de la droite molle, mais la rien en vue, et la droite  du mal  se dvelopper  cause de marine, de mme que la gauche molle va avoir du mal  revenir  cause de Mlenchon.

Du coup les accusations de Mlenchon sont totalement grotesque, le pouvoir n' aucun intrt  faire tomber Mlenchon (ou marine), le pouvoir en place  tout intrt  garder ces deux guignols grotesques dans l'chiquier politique, il dlire juste pour essayer de cacher le fait qu'il est vraiment lourdement coupable de dtournements de fond (organiss avec sa meuf plus des potes mafieux chaveziens, c'est d'un lourd), escroquerie et tromperies et que c'est normal que la justice le sanctione pour ces faits trs graves et flagrants.

Tout ce qu'il fait c'est se dcrdibiliser totalement et montrer  tous son vrais visage : menteur, voleur, escroc professionnel, mgalo, tyran, malotru, malpoli, vulgaire, grossier, et surtout fou  lier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'existence de Mlenchon est sans doute une bonne chose pour Macron


Autant Macron a t lu grce au FN, autant il a faillit ne pas tre au second tour  cause de FI. (mme si au final Macron est arriv en 1, ce qui tait trs trange...)
L il y a des lections europennes qui arrivent, Melenchon est beaucoup plus populaire que Macron.
Macron n'a pas de soutient dans le monde rel. 
LREM est une coquille vide, il n'y a pas de membre.
Alors que des jeunes qui s'intressent  FI y'en a.

En plus Melenchon se radicalise, il a mme un peu critiqu les mdias  :8O: 
Il suffit qu'il dise 2, 3 trucs populiste et a devient un des favoris.

Comme LREM ne peut pas motiver des gens pour aller voter pour eux, ils essaient de diminuer le nombre dlecteurs FI.




> Tout ce qu'il fait c'est se dcrdibiliser totalement et montrer  tous son vrais visage : menteur, voleur, escroc professionnel, mgalo, tyran, malotru, malpoli, vulgaire, grossier, et surtout fou  lier.


Menteur, voleur, escroc, mgalo a vient avec le job.
Le gars a t 30 ans snateur PS (d'aprs Jean Vincent Plac) donc c'est normal d'avoir ces caractristiques...

Bon aprs il a encore montr son ct colrique, il a mal gr ses ractions.
Le gars est un privilgi depuis des dcennies et des dcennies, d'un coup on le traite comme quelqu'un de normal et il n'a pas support.
Il se croit suprieur (je suis parlementaire).

----------


## Grogro

> Tout ce qu'il fait c'est se dcrdibiliser totalement et montrer  tous son vrais visage : menteur, voleur, escroc professionnel, mgalo, tyran, malotru, malpoli, vulgaire, grossier, et surtout fou  lier.


Oui, mais c'est sur ce profil que pas mal de personnalits populistes ont merg un peu partout de part le monde. Certes pour le moment quasiment toutes  l'extrme droite (Bolsonaro demain, Duterte, Trump, le guignol italien, le moine australien, etc.). Le risque c'est de voir une vraie personnalit charismatique merger  l'extrme droite en France, hors du systme FN, hors de la caste politicienne, qui ringardisera totalement Marine Le Pen en quelques annes. Il est possible que cette personnalit, on l'ait dj sous nos yeux depuis des annes.

Quant  savoir si Macron sera rlu... tout va dpendre s'il arrivera  retourner le choc de dfiance colossal qu'il a cr  partir de janvier 2018.

----------


## Invit

> Le risque c'est de voir une vraie personnalit charismatique merger  l'extrme droite en France, hors du systme FN, hors de la caste politicienne, qui ringardisera totalement Marine Le Pen en quelques annes. Il est possible que cette personnalit, on l'ait dj sous nos yeux depuis des annes.


J'ai cette impression galement, c'est ce qui ressort de la gauche ouvrire pauvre, lgrement intellectuelle et peu politise. Mlenchon a russi l o les partis d'extrme gauche et de gauche traditionnelle a chou, il les a fait passer aux urnes, ce qui est un exploit assez gigantesque. Mme si je le craignais, j'ai t rellement surprise de ses rsultats aux lec'cons. Je suis loin d'tre certaine que le FI rend service aux partis mainstream, au contraire. Je m'tonne que les scandales  la DSK (qui tait pourtant bien moins dangereux) n'aient pas plu avant. Les partis traditionnels sont-ils victimes d'une telle navet qu'ils penseraient Mlenchon incapable de gagner ? En sont-ils encore  croire que Le Pen au 2e tour n'tait qu'un accident d  l'abstention, alors mme que l'extrme droite tait alors (encore plus qu'aujourd'hui) hae de tous les milieux hors PMU ?

----------


## Mingolito

Marine n'est pas l'extrme droite, son programme conomique est clairement de gauche, et pas trs loign de celui de Mlenchon, si on y ajoute le discours anti immigration le programme de Marine le Pen c'est le programme du parti communiste de Georges Marchais.
tre anti immigration n'est pas de droite ou de gauche, la preuve Georges Marchais qui tait aussi anti immigration, au parti communiste.
L'australie et le Canada qui sont des pays de droite ont des politiques pro immigration, mais de l'immigration choisie,  savoir faire venir des travailleurs pour travailler, et pas de faire de l'asile conomique sous couvert d'asile politique et leur donner une rente, un logement et l'ACMU en leur signifiant une interdiction de travailler, ce qui est la politique la plus dbile qui soit.

La plus grosse diffrence entre Marine et Mlenchon c'est la partie anti immigration, Mlenchon ne peu pas tre ouvertement anti immigration (comme Georges marchais l'tait) car sa meuf est Franaise mais cependant ses parents sont d'origine algrienne...

Aux dernires lections l'extrme droite en France (en fait une droite" normale") conomiquement c'tait le programme de feu Fillon.
En clair il n'y  absolument pas d'extrme droite en France,  part feu Fillon et un peu Macron qui sont  droite, il y a que de la gauche en France pour ainsi dire.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Et puis mme si Mlenchon sautait (ce dont je doute pour si peu), la relve est dj plus ou moins assure chez FI, avec des gens plus efficaces et qui savent mieux se tenir que le Jean-Luc (Quatennens, Ruffin, etc. etc.). 

Ruffin a d'ailleurs dj une sacr ct de popularit mais je ne sais pas / ne pense pas qu'il brigue vraiment un mandat prsidentiel et se prsente un jour. 


Pour Macron, il faudra voir qui seront les autres candidats :

les petits partis => mme si c'est malheureux  dire, on s'en fou, comme d'hab, je doute fort que l'un d'eux passe au 2me tour malgr tout.
les PS et LR => a dpendra des candidats, mais entre les rumeurs de Hollande qui voudrait se reprsenter, et le peu de candidats potentiels ct LR, Macron aurait ses chances.
RN et FI => pas mieux qu' la prcdente lection, je ne pense pas qu'ils feront moins, voir mme, si effectivement Macron arrivait  fcher tout le monde, on pourrait peut-tre avoir un second tour RN / FI (avec victoire de FI pour "faire barrage").

Au final, ce qui va sceller un peu tout, cela sera le choix de la base dur PS / LR en fonction des candidats prsents, et du report des voix en cas d'appel  voter pour X ou Y par ces deux partis, mais pour les autres partis, pas sr que cela bouge tant que a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le risque c'est de voir une vraie personnalit charismatique merger  l'extrme droite en France


Il y a bien Dupont-Aignan  ::P:  mais il n'est pas dextrme droite.
Faut arrter avec vos histoires "dextrme droite", c'est un terme pjoratif utilis pour dnigrer...
Il ne semble pas que ces politiciens se revendiquent de lextrme droite.

Pour l'instant le bilan de Trump est exceptionnellement bon.
Politiquement incorrectes, les rformes de Trump sont un succs pour l'conomie amricaine
Trump est plus populaire aux USA, que Macron en France...




> Quant  savoir si Macron sera rlu...


Aujourd'hui il est difficile d'imaginer Macron se faire rlire.
Mais bon les choses peuvent changer en 4 ans.
Jespre que ce ne sera pas le cas.




> Je suis loin d'tre certaine que le FI rend service aux partis mainstream,


FI peut prendre des voies aux FN et les redonner au systme (UMP/PS/LREM).
FI n'a pas appel  voter blanc au second tour de la prsidentielle...




> Les partis traditionnels sont-ils victimes d'une telle navet qu'ils penseraient Mlenchon incapable de gagner ?


Les partis du systme ont accs  des informations qui viennent des services de renseignements franais (beaucoup plus fiable que les sondages qu'on voit  la TV).
Donc ils savent trs bien que FI est un gros truc, il a faillit tre prsent au second tour de la prsidentielle.




> En sont-ils encore  croire que Le Pen au 2e tour n'tait qu'un accident d  l'abstention


En 2002 le FN tait un accident, en 2017 c'tait calcul.
Le systme a fait la promotion du FN a certains moments.
Tomber contre le FN c'est gnial, a fait automatiquement une victoire facile.




> alors mme que l'extrme droite tait alors (encore plus qu'aujourd'hui) hae de tous les milieux hors PMU ?


En ralit les vieux discours du FN, sont  la mode via Zemmour.
Zemmour est invit hyper souvent dans les mdias pour parler du danger de l'immigration.
Il y a une grosse promotion, avec un effet polmique.

En ce moment en France, il y a un nationalisme anti islam et pro isral qui est promu par des gens puissants comme Zemmour.
Du coup on se dirige peut tre vert un conflit de civilisation.
Alors que les franais musulmans et les franais de souche, sont les 2 victimes du mme systme.

----------


## Mingolito

> Et puis mme si Mlenchon sautait (ce dont je doute pour si peu), la relve est dj plus ou moins assure chez FI, avec des gens plus efficaces et qui savent mieux se tenir que le Jean-Luc (Quatennens, Ruffin, etc. etc.).


Non Mlenchon est un guignol menteur professionnel et il tait arriv  hypnotiser un tas de gogos crdules avec ses bobards normes, il sera pas facile de trouver un menteur de ce niveau pour le remplacer.  FI c'est LE parti de Mlenchon, FI  t cr pour faire disparaitre toute dmocratie et avoir un parti stalinien aux ordres d'un tyran unique, et avec des potes prts  faire transiter des valises de cash en douce, bref une magnifique mafia Chavezienne aux ordres du grand gourou,  comme il y  eu une au Vnzuela pour ruiner le pays. 
Sinon FI c'est juste des communistes (et donc des bons  rien voleurs),  il y avais pas besoin de crer un parti communiste bis, sauf pour crer une mafia stalinienne, la nouvelle nomenclatura mlanchonine....

----------


## fredoche

> J'ai cette impression galement, c'est ce qui ressort de la gauche ouvrire pauvre, lgrement intellectuelle et peu politise. Mlenchon a russi l o les partis d'extrme gauche et de gauche traditionnelle a chou, il les a fait passer aux urnes, ce qui est un exploit assez gigantesque. Mme si je le craignais, j'ai t rellement surprise de ses rsultats aux lec'cons. Je suis loin d'tre certaine que le FI rend service aux partis mainstream, au contraire. Je m'tonne que les scandales  la DSK (qui tait pourtant bien moins dangereux) n'aient pas plu avant. Les partis traditionnels sont-ils victimes d'une telle navet qu'ils penseraient Mlenchon incapable de gagner ? En sont-ils encore  croire que Le Pen au 2e tour n'tait qu'un accident d  l'abstention, alors mme que l'extrme droite tait alors (encore plus qu'aujourd'hui) hae de tous les milieux hors PMU ?


Sur le dernier point qu'est ce qui te fait dire a ? hae de tous les milieux hors PMU ?
Vivant en campagne je n'ai absolument aucun doute sur la popularit de l'extrme-droite et de ses reprsentants.
Et le PMU c'est l'image d'un autre temps qui a disparu selon moi.

Existe-t'il des lments qui montre que la gauche ouvrire pauvre ait vot pour Mlenchon ? Il me semble qu'il recueille plutt les suffrages de la gauche "intellectuelle", et que le FN recueille toujours les voix des catgories ouvrires et/ou pauvres.
Je ne crois pas que la solidarit de classe fasse recette dans ces catgories, au contraire, plutt la dfiance de l'autre, la logique du bouc missaire, d'o la russite de ces partis de droite extrme.

----------


## Invit

> [...]


Ah ? Dans ma campagne on a quelques temps de retard par rapport  la tienne alors  ::D: 
C'est une impression, base sur mes propres observations en campagne finistrienne et sur la ville de rennes. Il se trouve que je frquente pas mal la gauche populaire, parfois la droite populaire aussi, et mme les PMU quand il n'y a pas la tl allume. Je frquente peu la gauche vritablement intellectuelle, donc je ne saurais pas dire pour eux. Mais ils votaient dj, non ?
Je ne donne certainement pas une vrit, mais probablement une partie.

EDIT: Je viens de me rappeler la carte, qui rappelle de manire un peu brutale les variations rgionales.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il tait arriv  hypnotiser un tas de gogos crdules avec ses bobards normes, il sera pas facile de trouver un menteur de ce niveau pour le remplacer.


Il y a des gens pour suivre tous les partis politique.
Il y a mme des gens assez cons pour soutenir Macron, ce ne sont pas des flches, mais ils existent... Pour croire aux belles promesses de Macron il faut tre facilement manipulable. Mais heureusement ils sont trs peu nombreux aujourd'hui.

Les gens qui supportent FI, ne sont pas plus cons que ceux qui votent PS ou UMP...




> FI c'est LE parti de Mlenchon, FI  t cr pour faire disparaitre toute dmocratie


Dans son programme il y a des trucs comme a :
Comment sappliquerait le rfrendum rvocatoire de Jean-Luc Mlenchon ?



> Il y tient comme   la prunelle de (s)es yeux . Jean-Luc Mlenchon a fait de la rvocation des lus un des marqueurs politiques de LAvenir en commun, son programme prsidentiel. Il y indique, au point 3, vouloir *crer  un droit de rvoquer un lu en cours de mandat, par rfrendum, sur demande dune partie du corps lectoral.*





> Sinon FI c'est juste des communistes


*!!! Melenchon n'est pas Communiste !!!*
Il faut arrter avec a, Melenchon tait socialiste, il n'a jamais t communiste.
D'ailleurs les communistes le dtestent.


(le titre ne va pas avec la vido...)

----------


## fredoche

> Ah ? Dans ma campagne on a quelques temps de retard par rapport  la tienne alors 
> C'est une impression, base sur mes propres observations en campagne finistrienne et sur la ville de rennes. Il se trouve que je frquente pas mal la gauche populaire, parfois la droite populaire aussi, et mme les PMU quand il n'y a pas la tl allume. Je frquente peu la gauche vritablement intellectuelle, donc je ne saurais pas dire pour eux. Mais ils votaient dj, non ?
> Je ne donne certainement pas une vrit, mais probablement une partie.


Bah moi je frquente personne, et mme pas la TV  ::aie:: 

Mais c'est sur qu'il n'y a plus un caf  des kms ici, alors un PMU...?

Sur mon patelin, moins de 600 habitants, le FN est trs souvent en tte selon les scrutins, et surtout surtout MLP qui a fait le meilleur score aux 2 dernires prsidentielles. Aprs le patelin d' cot a va tre le contraire, et rebelote  celui d'aprs. A l'image un peu de si c'est un patelin ouvert et accueillant ou non.
En gros elle plait la blonde...

Je crois que Mlenchon a drain l'lectorat du PS, qui n'est plus un lectorat ouvrier depuis des annes. Mais qui a encore foi en quelques idologies, contrairement au PS qui est sans foi ni loi sinon celle du march.

----------


## Invit

> Aprs le patelin d' cot a va tre le contraire, et rebelote  celui d'aprs. _A l'image un peu de si c'est un patelin ouvert et accueillant ou non_.


Ce qui explique pourquoi ils ne font pas partie de mes frquentations  ::aie:: . Trs srieusement, je ne connais pas cet lectorat.




> Je crois que Mlenchon a drain l'lectorat du PS, qui n'est plus un lectorat ouvrier depuis des annes. Mais qui a encore foi en quelques idologies, contrairement au PS qui est sans foi ni loi sinon celle du march.


Justement, c'est l o je veux en venir, je crois que Mlenchon a rcupr l'lectorat ouvrier qui ne votait plus, et en plus l'lectorat chmeurs qui ne votaient pas plus. Il a ratiss un peu du ct Hamon (juste parce qu'il a mieux prsent les trucs, soyons clairs), mais a ne change pas grand chose du ct de la gauche intellectuelle, ce n'est pas une rvolution. Il y a eu un vent assez puant de politisation des milieux dans lesquels je me distrais habituellement pendant ces dernires lections. Vent qui ne s'est toujours pas essouffl d'ailleurs. Au point que depuis 3 ans, je cherche encore les nouveaux apos frquentables aujourd'hui  ::lol::

----------


## behe

Pour moi, Melenchon a beaucoup perdu en crdibilit sur ce coup de sang.
Il n'arrte pas de dire qu'il est proche du peuple , qu'il comprend et a les mmes problmes au quotidien.
Et il ose sortir la phrase "je suis quelqu'un de sacr". 
Dj que son patrimoine m'avait surpris lors des lections (comment peut on avoir autant sans profiter du systme capitaliste?) mais l je vois un politique comme les autres, prt  toutes les bassesses pour se protger.

Comment peut-on mettre "un droit de rvoquer un lu en cours de mandat, par rfrendum, sur demande dune partie du corps lectoral." dans son programme et refuser qu'on enqute sur un parlementaire? Ou il va faire une exception pour F.I. dont les membres seront dclars intouchables  vie?

----------


## Marco46

> Ruffin a d'ailleurs dj une sacr ct de popularit mais je ne sais pas / ne pense pas qu'il brigue vraiment un mandat prsidentiel et se prsente un jour.


Ruffin est trop honnte pour faire une carrire politique.

----------


## mm_71

> Et il ose sortir la phrase "je suis quelqu'un de sacr".


Si je ne me trompe la citation exacte tait: "Ma personne est sacre". Je pense qu'il se prpare en douce  la papaut.

----------


## halaster08

> "Ma personne est sacre". Je pense qu'il se prpare en douce  la papaut.


A 600 000 voix prs, c'est possible qu'il y arrive

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour moi, Melenchon a beaucoup perdu en crdibilit sur ce coup de sang.


Je crois que ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'il montre qu'il est colrique.

Dcembre 2017 :



Son quipe a du faire une tude et constater que beaucoup de gens le trouvaient antipathique  cause de son caractre violent.
Du coup il a fait un travail pour paratre plus calme.
Mais une fois que la justice l'a attaqu, il a craqu.




> Dj que son patrimoine m'avait surpris lors des lections


D'un ct on pourrait se dire qu'au moins il n'a pas du tricher sur sa dclaration de patrimoine.
Alors que celle de Macron est super louche...

Mais ouais un millionnaire qui essaie de faire croire qu'il est prs du peuple c'est n'importe quoi...




> Si je ne me trompe la citation exacte tait: "Ma personne est sacre".


Les lus sont des privilgis et certains en sont trs fier...
Parce qu'il est parlementaire il devrait avoir plus de droits que les autres...
Il devrait tre intouchable...

Ce genre de propos devrait le rendre hyper impopulaire.
C'est intolrable d'entendre ce genre de chose.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Comment peut-on mettre "un droit de rvoquer un lu en cours de mandat, par rfrendum, sur demande dune partie du corps lectoral." dans son programme et refuser qu'on enqute sur un parlementaire? Ou il va faire une exception pour F.I. dont les membres seront dclars intouchables  vie?


On peut car il s'agt de 2 choses diffrentes ?

Faire un rfrendum sur demande d'une partie des lecteurs, pour rvoquer un lu qui a menti lors de ses promesses de campagnes, ou qui a t dclar coupable de X ou Y par la justice, c'est une chose.

Subir une enqute qui n'est pas faite dans les rgles de l'art, et apparemment "commandite" par le gouvernement, c'est un peu diffrent non ?


D'ailleurs il ne me semble pas qu'il ait refus l'enqute, la perquisition chez lui s'est trs bien passe, il n'y a que celle au sige o il est mont dans les tours du fait que tout n'tait pas fait comme il faut. 


En tous cas, cette perquisition (faite pour essayer de trouver des preuves car pour l'instant, il n'y a rien en dehors de soupons) qui lui fait pousser un coup de gueule, vous fait tous beaucoup plus ragir que celle chez LREM pour l'affaire Benala, alors qu'on y'a trouv des armes sans permis, que la perquisition chez Benala, n'a pas t faite comme il faut et qu'on lui a laiss le temps de tout ranger, qu'il y a des preuves photos et vidos des agissement de Benala, etc. etc. Mais aprs c'est vrai, Benala n'a pas gueul, il n'y a eu que Macron pour fanfaronner "qu'on vienne le chercher".

On peut ne pas tre d'accord avec le discours de Mlenchon, et/ou ne pas apprcier le personnage (ou tre un gros troll comme certains), mais ce fil (outre les interventions du-dit troll), manquent cruellement d'objectivit et/ou marque un beau traitement "2 poids / 2 mesures" de la part de plusieurs, du fait de la personne concerne. Certains prennent plus de plaisir  commenter ce que Mlenchon se prend dans la tte suite  son coup de gueule, qu' s'inquiter du chemin que prend notre pays et de la faon de gouverner de Macron... 






> Ruffin est trop honnte pour faire une carrire politique.


Sans parler de a (car encore une fois, je ne veux pas tomber dans le "tous pourri" en mode ryu), il y a aussi je pense le fait, qu'il a l'air, un peu comme Poutou ou Besancenot avant lui, de vouloir faire bouger les choses, tout en restant "proche du terrain" si je puis dire, ils n'ont pas cette volont de pouvoir / de diriger, sans parler galement du journal Fakir qu'il devrait probablement laisser de ct si il tait lu.

----------


## mm_71

> On peut ne pas tre d'accord avec le discours de Mlenchon, et/ou ne pas apprcier le personnage (ou tre un gros troll comme certains), mais ce fil (outre les interventions du-dit troll), manquent cruellement d'objectivit et/ou marque un beau traitement "2 poids / 2 mesures" de la part de plusieurs, du fait de la personne concerne. Certains prennent plus de plaisir  commenter ce que Mlenchon se prend dans la tte suite  son coup de gueule, qu' s'inquiter du chemin que prend notre pays et de la faon de gouverner de Macron...


Ce n'est pas faux mais la faute  qui si la forme  pris le pas sur le fond sinon  l'intress lui-mme qui pulvrise les limites du ridicule ? 
Il suffit d'imaginer ce que pourrait donner un sommet Trump / Mlenchon pour comprendre qu'il est totalement inapte  une fonction de pouvoir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce n'est pas faux mais la faute  qui si la forme  pris le pas sur le fond sinon  l'intress lui-mme qui pulvrise les limites du ridicule ? 
> Il suffit d'imaginer ce que pourrait donner un sommet Trump / Mlenchon pour comprendre qu'il est totalement inapte  une fonction de pouvoir.


Tu crois qu'un 2me tour Macron/Mlenchon, aurait vu un dbat de second tour aussi simple pour Macron ?  :;):

----------


## mm_71

> Tu crois qu'un 2me tour Macron/Mlenchon, aurait vu un dbat de second tour aussi simple pour Macron ?


On ne peut que spculer mais il est fort probable qu'il aurait une nouvelle fois grimp aux rideaux. Ceci dit quoi qu'aurait pu tre le dbat a ne change rien au fait qu'il n'a pas les capacits requises pour gouverner quoi que ce soit.

----------


## halaster08

> Certains prennent plus de plaisir  commenter ce que Mlenchon se prend dans la tte suite  son coup de gueule, qu' s'inquiter du chemin que prend notre pays et de la faon de gouverner de Macron...


A part Mingolito, j'ai pas l'impression que les intervenants prennent du plaisir  commenter cette actu, au contraire perso je suis plutt du par ce visage (le vrai?) qu'a montr Mlenchon pendant cette perquisition, je suis plutt d'accord avec beaucoup d'ides de la FI mais tant qu'on est en 5me rpublique on vote plus pour un homme que des ides et malheureusement Mlenchon a perdu beaucoup de crdibilit.
Quant au fait qu'on commente moins la gouvernance de Macron c'est je pense plus de la lassitude que du manque d'intrt, on a dj bien cern le personnage a n'tonne plus personne qu'il fasse de la merde.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ce n'est pas faux mais la faute  qui si la forme  pris le pas sur le fond sinon  l'intress lui-mme qui pulvrise les limites du ridicule ?


Ou  tout le matraquage mdiatique la dessus pour dtourner l'attention du reste.

Ou  la faute des gens qui s'intressent plus au putaclic qu'au fond.

Etc. Etc.

C'est un peu facile de tout lui mettre sur le dos. Bien sr que si il n'avait pas gueul, on en parlerai pas du tout, cela dit, je ne suis pas sr que l'on parlerait plus du reste. Maintenant, ce n'est pas parce qu'il gesticule en gueulant, qu'il faut s'arrter  a et oublier tout le reste, il n'y a rien ni personne qui force qui que ce soit  ne s'attarder que sur la forme hein...

C'est "normal" de l'voquer, mais c'est bizarre / dommage de ne rester bloquer que la dessus.





> Il suffit d'imaginer ce que pourrait donner un sommet Trump / Mlenchon pour comprendre qu'il est totalement inapte  une fonction de pouvoir.


On a bien des sommets Trump / Kim Jong Un et on n'est pas encore mort alors Trump / Mlenchon, a passe crme comme disent les jeunes.  ::D: 



Edit :




> A part Mingolito, j'ai pas l'impression que les intervenants prennent du plaisir  commenter cette actu,


Il y a quand mme plus d'interventions pour dformer ses propos en disant ce qu'il a voulu dire  sa place, ou pour dire que c'est limite bien fait ce qu'il lui arrive, ou pour s'indigner de sa gesticulation, que pour s'inquiter du fait que la perquisition n'a pas t faite dans les formes ou pour s'indigner de la diffrence de traitement entre lui et Benala.  :;): 






> au contraire perso je suis plutt du par ce visage (le vrai?) qu'a montr Mlenchon pendant cette perquisition


Que celui qui ne s'est jamais agac en subissant une injustice / une diffrence de traitement lui jette la premire pierre.

Je tiens quand mme  signaler / rappeler, qu'on parle d'une enqute judiciaire, pas d'un voyage en centre ar, suivant le rsultat de celle-ci, cela peut quand mme dboucher sur une grosse amende, de la prison, ou de l'ingbilit, donc oui, il y a de quoi s'inquiter et s'agacer de voir que ce n'est pas fait comme il faut, surtout quand c'est le gouvernement en place qui lance tout a. D'un point de vue extrieur, c'est trs simple de dire qu'il aurait d rester calme, mais il faut aussi se mettre  sa place 2mn, et se demander comment on aurait ragit face  une telle situation.





> , je suis plutt d'accord avec beaucoup d'ides de la FI mais tant qu'on est en 5me rpublique on vote plus pour un homme que des ides et malheureusement Mlenchon a perdu beaucoup de crdibilit.


Certes mais bon, les lections c'est 2022, sa popularit a largement le temps de remonter ou de descendre plus, d'ici l personne ne s'en souviendra de ce coup de gueule.





> Quant au fait qu'on commente moins la gouvernance de Macron c'est je pense plus de la lassitude que du manque d'intrt, on a dj bien cern le personnage a n'tonne plus personne qu'il fasse de la merde.


Oui enfin quand il fait de la merde, c'est quand mme dommage de s'attarder sur le mec qui gueule car Macron fait de la merde, que sur le principal concern.

Aprs encore une fois, c'est normal d'voquer la gueulante, et c'est ncessaire de suivre cette enqute, je trouve juste qu'il n'y a pas forcment utilit  passer X jours sur cette gueulante,  prsumer de ce qu'il a voulu dire ou non sous le coup de la colre (ici idem, que celui qui nerv, n'a jamais dit un truc qu'il a regrett par la suite, lui jette la premire pierre, mme si effectivement, cela n'excuse pas compltement son manque de self-control, cela arrive  tout le monde). 

On est sur DVP, pas dans un magazine people, on devrait justement passer outre une bonne partie de la forme pour se concentrer sur le fond.  :;):

----------


## mm_71

> Ou  tout le matraquage mdiatique la dessus pour dtourner l'attention du reste.
> 
> Ou  la faute des gens qui s'intressent plus au putaclic qu'au fond.
> 
> Etc. Etc.


Pour s'intresser au fond il faudrait qu'il soit exprim de manire calme et argumente, quand a dgnre en thories complotistes et gesticulations diverses on dcroche vite.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Subir une enqute qui n'est pas faite dans les rgles de l'art, et apparemment "commandite" par le gouvernement, c'est un peu diffrent non ?


Il n'a pas appliqu la bonne stratgie.
Il n'aurait pas du hurler et pousser les forces de l'ordre, il n'aurait pas du opposer de rsistance.
Ensuite les avocats auraient pu appliquer la procdure adapt.

Mme si  la fin la justice le considre innocent il aura quand mme perdu de la popularit  cause de son comportement.
Se croire intouchable parce qu'on est parlementaire, a fait de lui quelqu'un d'antipathique.




> vous fait tous beaucoup plus ragir que celle chez LREM pour l'affaire Benala


Macron fait de la cavalerie ^^, rgulirement quelqu'un de LREM dit ou fait une connerie (c'est souvent Macron), par consquent les gens n'arrivent pas  suivre, il y a un nouveau scandale par semaine avec LREM et t'oublies les autres.

Pesticides: le nouveau ministre de l'Agriculture indigne les cologistes
Emmanuel Macron a-t-il vraiment dit Montrez-moi une femme parfaitement duque, qui dcide d'avoir 7, 8, 9 enfants. ?
 Gaulois rfractaires ,  fainants ,  mafia bretonne  Les dclarations polmiques de Macron  ltranger

Il est plausible qu'il y a ait eu de la pression de la part d'un lobby, une puissance a peut tre demand  la justice et aux mdias d'attaquer Macron sur l'affaire Bnala, pour que Macron oriente sa politique dans une certaine direction (si tu fais ce qu'on te demande on te lche avec l'affaire Benala il y a des rseaux dans la magistrature).
Parfois c'est bizarre, les mdias et la justice sont  fond sur un truc et d'un coup plus rien ne ce passe.
Un peu comme a c'est tout de suite calm pour Fillion aprs le premier tour, si il avait t prsent au second tour a aurait t autre chose.

a c'est peut tre une mtaphore pour dire  Macron qu'il pourrait perdre le pouvoir si il nagit pas "correctement".
Jacques Attali - Le ballon et lpingle



> On aura, jespre, compris la mtaphore : une entreprise, une nation, un Etat, un chef dEtat, un tre humain quelconque, peut faire illusion, faire croire  sa force, son utilit, sa durabilit, jusqu ce quune preuve de vrit vienne rvler la ralit de sa consistance, de son paisseur, de sa capacit  rsister aux coups dune pingle, aux entailles dun couteau, au tourne- vis ouvrant une valve.





> Certains prennent plus de plaisir  commenter ce que Mlenchon se prend dans la tte suite  son coup de gueule, qu' s'inquiter du chemin que prend notre pays et de la faon de gouverner de Macron...


Les gens critiquent Macron en permanence, a fait 1 an qu'il est l et il a dj eu tellement d'articles "Macron est le plus impopulaire des prsidents  ce moment du quinquennat".
Il y a eu ce genre d'article sur Macron :
Les snateurs prvoient-ils secrtement de destituer Emmanuel Macron ?

L il y a un tapage mdiatique sur Melenchon, les gens peuvent suivre un petit peu.
Il y aura peut tre des rebondissements ?
Est-ce que la justice arrivera  prouver les emplois fictifs et la surfacturation ?
C'est un peu comme regarder un SOAP.




> un peu comme Poutou ou Besancenot avant lui, de vouloir faire bouger les choses


Quasiment l'intgralit des candidats promettent le changement... (mme le PS ^^)
Tu crois que ce serait vendeur de dire "Si vous ne voulez que rien ne change votez pour moi !" ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

Je zappe sur tout le reste car a ne vaut pas le coup.




> Quasiment l'intgralit des candidats promettent le changement... (mme le PS ^^)
> Tu crois que ce serait vendeur de dire "Si vous ne voulez que rien ne change votez pour moi !" ?


Quel rapport entre a, et ce que je disait dans la partie que tu cite (en la coupant  moiti) ? 

Je n'ai rien dit allant dans ce sens l, relis-bien / plus lentement ma phrase.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pour s'intresser au fond il faudrait qu'il soit exprim de manire calme et argumente, quand a dgnre en thories complotistes et gesticulations diverses on dcroche vite.


Encore lgrement de mauvaise foi, si tu veux t'intresser au fond, tu peux largement t'y intresser via d'autres mdias / personnes, sans forcment te limiter  la vido de Mlenchon qui gueule hein, ce n'est pas le nombre de gens en parlant qui manque.

Il y a quand mme eu d'autres interventions par diverses intervenants, entre la vido de la perquisition elle-mme et aujourd'hui, pour en parler.

Comme dit le proverbe "quand on veut, on peut" (et puis a fera plaisir  Neckara et  sa thorie sur les efforts.  ::D: )

----------


## mm_71

> Encore lgrement de mauvaise foi, si tu veux t'intresser au fond, tu peux largement t'y intresser via d'autres mdias / personnes, sans forcment te limiter  la vido de Mlenchon qui gueule hein, ce n'est pas le nombre de gens en parlant qui manque.


Je crois que tu confonds la critique d'une personnalit avec celle de l'idologie d'un parti. Tout ce que je dis c'est qu'a mon sens Mlenchon n'est pas apte  diriger quoi-que ce soit et a s'arrte l. Je n'ai pas ouvert un dbat idologique qui de toute manire ne mnerait  rien.
Quand au fond Eric Coquerel l'a exprim sur FI ce matin et lui a su le faire de manire comprhensible et pose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que celui qui ne s'est jamais agac en subissant une injustice / une diffrence de traitement lui jette la premire pierre.


Gueuler quand on est pas content c'est normal, le problme c'est ce qu'il a dit.
C'tait un peu "JE suis parlementaire, JE suis dput, ma personne est sacre".
C'est la chose la plus efficace  dire si tu veux perdre de la popularit ^^

Il aurait du dire "Je ne pense pas que vous respectez l'intgralit des lois, je crois que vous violez le protocole".
Et les forces de l'ordres auraient pu rpondre "Nous on fait simplement notre boulot, on reoit une mission il faut lexcuter" (mais gnralement ils gardent juste le silence).

Les policiers n'y sont pour rien ils font juste leur job.
Si une procdure n'a pas t respect c'est  cause des donneurs d'ordres, mais eux ne sont jamais inquit.

FI est un mouvement important le gouvernement doit bien ragir pour le saboter un peu.
Comme c'est arriv  Fillion en 2017.

===
Le propritaire de BFM est un gros soutient de Macron :
La popularit de Mlenchon en forte baisse



> La baisse est d'autant plus douloureuse qu'elle est forte chez les partisans de Jean-Luc Mlenchon: il perd 15 points auprs des sonds qui ont vot pour lui au premier tour de la prsidentielle de 2017.

----------


## Grogro

> Ruffin est trop honnte pour faire une carrire politique.


Je pense aussi. C'est le seul bonhomme qui me parait  peu prs honnte  gauche.

----------


## Bubu017

> *Gueuler quand on est pas content c'est normal*, le problme c'est ce qu'il a dit.
> C'tait un peu "JE suis parlementaire, JE suis dput, ma personne est sacre".
> C'est la chose la plus efficace  dire si tu veux perdre de la popularit ^^


oui et non. Quand on veut devenir prsident et reprsenter un pays, il faut savoir se contrler. C'est  se demander s'il ne devrait pas rester chef du parti et proposer quelqu'un d'autre pour les prochaines lections prsidentielles, un peu comme Poutine et Medvedev.

----------


## MABROUKI

BONJOUR




> "Ma personne est sacre".


Sa personne est INVIOLABLE non son domicile , ni le sige du parti 
Sa personne n'est  pas SACRE ,encore une outrance langagire publique  coutumire de J.L. Melenchon...
L'inviolabilit de la personne lue peut tre leve par l'assemble  des dputs illico ,si les faits reprochs savrent fonds...
La  personne  dclar  "SACREE"  l'est pour la vie , et c'est pour cette raison que la Papaut Chrtienne la dclare 
post-mortem...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand on veut devenir prsident et reprsenter un pays, il faut savoir se contrler.


Ouais mais bon "chassez le naturel et il revient au galop".
Melenchon a toujours t violent / nerv / agressif. (moins que Valls quand mme)

2010 :
Colre aprs colre, Mlenchon s'installe  gauche



> *Le probable candidat du Front de gauche en 2012 enchane les provocations et les attaques des mdias depuis plusieurs mois*. Un style payant pour la prochaine prsidentielle?


Ses conseillers en communication lui on demand de se calmer et il l'a fait. Pendant un temps...
Mais l c'tait trop, la justice enqute sur son parti.

Mme si la justice laisse tomber les histoires d'emplois fictifs et de surfacturation, le mal est fait.
FI peut se retrouver blanchit a ne changera rien.




> C'est  se demander s'il ne devrait pas rester chef du parti et proposer quelqu'un d'autre pour les prochaines lections prsidentielles


Pourquoi rester chef du parti ? Au bout d'un temps il faut laisser sa place (pas comme Merkel...).
Mais ouais il est trop vieux pour se reprsenter.
Il savait que 2017 tait sa dernire chance.

Bon l de toute faon l'urgence, c'est les lections europennes de 2019.
Il est possible que jusqu'en Mai il y ait une campagne de dcrdibilisation de FI.

----------


## MABROUKI

rebonjour

Si sa personne est "sacre" ,il doit tre vacu immdiatement en INDE ,sur les berges du Gange ,parmi les belles vaches sacres indiennes !!!

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pour s'intresser au fond il faudrait qu'il soit exprim de manire calme et argumente, quand a dgnre en thories complotistes et gesticulations diverses on dcroche vite.





> Je crois que tu confonds la critique d'une personnalit avec celle de l'idologie d'un parti. Tout ce que je dis c'est qu'a mon sens Mlenchon n'est pas apte  diriger quoi-que ce soit et a s'arrte l. Je n'ai pas ouvert un dbat idologique qui de toute manire ne mnerait  rien.
> Quand au fond Eric Coquerel l'a exprim sur FI ce matin et lui a su le faire de manire comprhensible et pose.


Je ne confonds rien du tout, le passage que tu cite tait une rponse  la premire phrase que je remet en haut de ce message (pas faute de l'avoir cite dans ma rponse en plus, donc pas d'excuses), o tu parlais bien du fond et dans le cas prsent, quand on parle du "fond", on parle de la procdure de la perquisition je ne vois mme pas ce que cette notion d'idologie du parti vient faire la-dedans ?

Tu prtexte que tu ne peux pas t'intresser au fond,  cause de la forme, je te dis juste que le fond peut tre trouv ailleurs sous une autre forme, la preuve, tu l'a trouv chez Coquerel, et donc tu peux t'intresser au fond, plus qu' la forme, ce qui confirme bien ce que je disais, c'est plus une question de volont qu'autre chose.  :;):

----------


## Mingolito

*Campagne de Jean-Luc Mlenchon : aprs les dmentis de Sophia Chikirou, la cellule investigation de franceinfo maintient ses rvlations*
*Malgr les propos de l'ex-directrice de communication du candidat de La France insoumise mardi sur BFMTV, la cellule investigation de franceinfo estime que ces dclarations ne remettent pas en cause ses rvlations.* 


_Ne ratez pas l'excellent remake de Bonnie and Clyde avec en vedette le couple diabolique Jean-Luc Mlenchon & Sophia Chikirou, 
un braquage  plus d'un million d'euros !_

"Dans l'tat actuel, nous maintenons tout ce que nous avons crit", a dclar Sylvain Tronchet, journaliste  la cellule investigation de franceinfo aprs les propos de Sophia Chikirou sur BFMTV mardi soir. L'ex-directrice de communication de Jean-Luc Mlenchon a rfut les soupons voqus dans le cadre de la campagne prsidentielle du candidat de La France insoumise. Il n'y a eu ni surfacturation, ni enrichissement personnel, ni dtournement de fonds publics, selon elle. Sophia Chikirou a notamment qualifi de "fake news" l'enqute publie par la cellule investigation de franceinfo vendredi dernier qui montrait que sa socit a factur trs cher certaines prestations.

*franceinfo : Les propos de Sophia Chikirou remettent-ils en cause vos rvlations ?* 

Sylvain Tronchet : Dans l'tat actuel des choses nous maintenons tout ce que nous avons crit. Par exemple, Sophia Chikirou hier soir a expliqu qu'elle n'tait que prestataire de la campagne de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. En clair qu'elle n'avait pas cette double casquette qui a attir l'attention de la commission des comptes de campagne,  la fois dcisionnaire dans le staff, et fournisseur via sa socit. C'est ce qu'elle dit. Nous avons pourtant un organigramme qui a t fourni par l'quipe de campagne de Jean-Luc Mlenchon  la commission : il y est crit en toutes lettres Sophia Chikirou, directrice de la communication, pas prestataire.

*Est-ce que Sophia Chikirou a contredit les tarifs que vous avez donns ?*

Elle a tent de le faire. Mais l encore, quand elle affirme que le tlchargement de 19 sons des discours de Jean-Luc Mlenchon sur le rseau social soundcloud a pris en ralit quatre  cinq jours, que c'est pour a que cela a t factur prs de 5 000 euros. Non. Le tlchargement d'un discours prend tout au plus 10 minutes. Plusieurs spcialistes nous l'ont confirm. Nous l'avons constat. 19 discours, c'est trois  quatre heures de travail, pas quatre  cinq jours.

Quant au sous-titrage de vidos factur 200 euros la minute sous-titre. Nous en faisons ici  franceinfo, a prend  peu prs une demi-heure de travail. Pour 200 euros, chacun jugera si c'est cher ou non...

*Sophia Chikirou affirme que son salaire n'excdait pas 4 000 euros.*

Sophia Chikirou a affirm que nous avions dit qu'elle touchait un salaire de 15 000 euros par mois, ce qui n'est pas vrai. Nous avons dit qu'elle facturait son travail en moyenne 15 000 euros par mois.  cela, nous l'avions dit, il faut retirer les charges de l'entreprise tout en notant qu'elles taient faibles parce que Mediascop est une socit qui n'a pas de locaux et qui tait trs largement prise en charge par la campagne de Jean Luc Mlenchon. 

Sophia Chikirou a donc affirm que son salaire n'excdait pas 4 000 euros par mois. On croit comprendre que c'est le salaire qu'elle se verse en tant que dirigeante de Mediascop. Mais il y a un point qu'elle n'voque pas, c'est qu'elle est aussi la seule actionnaire de la socit. Or, elle peut galement se payer en dividendes ce qu'elle a fait fin 2016 grce aux premiers versements de la campagne Mlenchon. Elle s'tait vers 64 000 euros de dividendes pour quatre mois de campagne. A-t-elle galement touch des dividendes en 2017, l o elle a factur prs d'un million d'euros ? Elle n'a pas rpondu  cette question et les comptes 2017 de sa socit n'ont pas t publis. Source >>

Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu l'intervention de Sophia Chikirou c'tait grotesque, aucun argument, elle  juste essay d'utiliser la mthode cou en rptant ses mensonges, mme technique que Mlenchon : des normes bobard noncs avec une grande conviction "Non je n'ai pas surfactur", ou l'excellent "Maduro est un exemple pour nous " et enfin le mythique "Ma personne est sacre". Bref deux dangereux escrocs, Bonnie and Clyde,

----------


## Grogro

> oui et non. Quand on veut devenir prsident et reprsenter un pays, il faut savoir se contrler.


C'est ce que, collectivement, on attend d'un prsident qui ait rellement les paules pour tre prsident. Mais malheureusement, c'est fini depuis que Chirac a quitt llyse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais l encore, quand elle affirme que le tlchargement de 19 sons des discours de Jean-Luc Mlenchon sur le rseau social soundcloud a pris en ralit quatre  cinq jours, que c'est pour a que cela a t factur prs de 5 000 euros. Non. Le tlchargement d'un discours prend tout au plus 10 minutes. Plusieurs spcialistes nous l'ont confirm. Nous l'avons constat. 19 discours, c'est trois  quatre heures de travail, pas quatre  cinq jours.
> 
> Quant au sous-titrage de vidos factur 200 euros la minute sous-titre. Nous en faisons ici  franceinfo, a prend  peu prs une demi-heure de travail. Pour 200 euros, chacun jugera si c'est cher ou non...


J'ai rien compris avec l'histoire de Soundcloud.
On a donn des fichiers audios  l'entreprise et elle n'avait qu'a les uploader sur Soundcloud ?
Ou alors est-ce qu'il y avait une histoire de traitement, de dcoupage, de mixage de plusieurs sources, de mastering ?

Aprs pour le sous titrage il faut voir, si c'est traduit dans 20 langues a peut coter 200 la minute.
J'ai dj fais du sous titrage (audio en anglais, texte en franais), a prend du temps si tu veux coller le texte pile avec l'audio.
Bon aprs a dpend qui parle, mais pour sous titr une minute de vido tu mets beaucoup moins d'une demie heure.

Si tu veux sous titrer lui, ce n'est pas la mme :






> Sa personne n'est  pas SACRE ,encore une outrance langagire publique  coutumire de J.L. Melenchon...


Calmez-vous, c'est "sacre" dans le sens *rpublicain* du terme.
N'oubliez pas que le gars est franc maon.




> C'est ce que, collectivement, on attend d'un prsident qui ait rellement les paules pour tre prsident. Mais malheureusement, c'est fini depuis que Chirac a quitt llyse.


Mme Asselineau a craqu sous la pression des mdias  ::pleure:: 
C'tait pas joli...
Le parti devrait trouver un candidat charismatique pour voir.

----------


## Mingolito

Cherches pas, la surfacturation est flagrante, mais c'est pas le plus grave, le plus grave c'est qu'elle tait  la fois directrice de campagne et prestataire, donc cliente de sa propre prestation, c'est grotesque.

Dans un monde normal tu es client tu va faire des appels d'offres pour avoir le prestataire le meilleur et le moins cher, ici elle se commande des prestations  elle mme et elle surfacture systmatiquement plus du double.

Je pense qu'il y  une norme faille dans le systme de remboursement des campagnes, comme c'est de l'argent public on devrait appliquer les mme rgles que pour le public, et plus encore avoir plus de transparence :
1) appels d'offres obligatoires et publis sur le web pour que tous le monde puisse contrler.
2) interdiction de commander des prestations  ses propres socits ou aux socits de sa famille.
3) comptes de campagne publis sur le web et tous les prestataires ont obligation de publier leurs comptes sur le web, comme a tous le monde peut contrler la lgitimit des factures.

Ici on  pas le droit d'aller vrifier les comptes de la campagne de Mlenchon sinon on port  atteinte  "sa personne sacre" et quand  Sophia Chikirou elle refuse de publier ses comptes, mais de qui se moque t'on ?

Si un tel dispositif avait t en place dans le pass on aurait vit bien d'autres escroqueries comme par exemple l'affaire Bygmalion, au bnfice de l'autre escroc lgendaire et criminel de guerre : Sarkozy.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Cherches pas, la surfacturation est flagrante


Tellement flagrante que la boite de com' de la campagne de Macron pratique des tarifs encore plus levs pour des prestations moindres, mais elle, n'est pas inquite, ni mme Macron d'ailleurs, mais la encore une fois, tout le monde s'en fou, puisque cela ne permet pas de taper sur les vilains communistes assoifs de sang.  :;): 

Si c'tait si flagrant, l'enqute serait dj boucle, et tout le monde sous les verrous... 


La o je suis d'accord avec toi par contre, c'est que si ils ont une relation autre que professionnelle, choisir sa boite de com'  elle n'tait pas la meilleur des ides car il peut y avoir conflit d'intrt (pas obligatoirement, mais c'est un coup a s'attirer ce genre d'emmerdes  cause des soupons). 





> Ici on  pas le droit d'aller vrifier les comptes de la campagne de Mlenchon sinon on port  atteinte  "sa personne sacre" et quand  Sophia Chikirou elle refuse de publier ses comptes, *mais de qui se moque t'on ?*


C'est un peu cocasse de demander cela alors que tout le reste de la phrase n'est que mensonge en dformant ce qui est dit dans l'article que tu nous propose toi-mme, et/ou ainsi qu'en dformant les faits... Je sais qu'on a des champions sur le forum, mais niveau mauvaise foi, tu te pose bien l quand mme.

T'es vraiment en train de tomber de le ryuisme primaire, c'est dommage. Et le pire, c'est que des mecs vont russir  te mettre des pouces verts, juste car ils n'aiment pas Mlenchon, alors qu'ils ont la preuve de tes dformations au sein mme de ton message. C'est mme plus du biais de confirmation  ce niveau l.


Et aprs on veut filer le pouvoir au peuple...  ::aie::

----------


## Mingolito

Tu aura beau faire des agressions personnelles il en reste pas moins que dans les faits ton message est creux et faux :

*Factuel* : 
1) il sont ou les comptes de Sophia Chikirou ?
2) ta comparaison avec Macron est dbile, est ce que le parti de Macron  pass des commandes de prestations  la socit de Brigitte Macron ? Non. Les prestataires de Macron ont pas surfactur mais sous factur, c'est le contraire.

Par ailleurs le projet de Macron est bon : sauver la France, le projet de Mlenchon c'est ruiner la France (Chavezisme)

Tu comprends rien, tes infos sont fausses, tes argumentaires minables, et tu fais tous le temps des agressions personnelles ce qui est contraire aux rgles du forum.

Le systme mis en place par Mlenchon est quasiment le mme que le systme mis en place par Marine LE PEN, sauf que pour Mlenchon lescroquerie est grossire et encore plus flagrante, puisque c'est la mme personne qui est  la fois le commanditaire, le prestataire et sa meuf  ::mouarf:: 

a lui fait un point commun de plus avec Marine : quasiment le mme programme, mmes argumentaires, mme systme de dtournement massif.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tellement flagrante que la boite de com' de la campagne de Macron pratique des tarifs encore plus levs pour des prestations moindres, mais elle, n'est pas inquite


Personne n'a dit que les autres taient clean.
C'est comme avec Fillion, c'tait clairement pas le seul qui faisait croire que des gens de sa famille bossaient pour lui...

Aprs LREM a essay d'tre plus malin :
Emplois familiaux : des dputs LREM ont embauch les enfants de leurs collgues

===
Sophia Chikirou a une ide stupide pour se dfendre :
Sophia Chikirou: "Depuis quelques semaines, je subis des attaques que je qualifierais de misogynes"
Ruth Elkrief (pote avec Macron) lui dit un truc du genre "Ce ne sont pas des hommes ce sont des journalistes".

Poigne de main polmique avec Emmanuel Macron : mauvaise interprtation pour Ruth Elkrief (VIDEO)

----------


## fredoche

Quelle comdie

a occupe le peuple a c'est sur 

Que Mlenchon (_le dictionnaire de Firefox me propose Collenchyme pour corriger le nom, petite minute scientifique pour ceux que a intresse_ ) se rebelle c'est normal. La politique c'est aussi (surtout) des affrontements, c'est une histoire ancestrale de luttes, alors la politique bien polie entre gens de bonne ducation, faut arrter de dconner. 

Si Benalla prenait les armes et jouait les gros bras, c'est pas par hasard ou juste pour faire le cador

Ruffin je suis abonn  sa chaine, c'est le seul gars qui me donne encore got  la politique. Un mec respectable lui
Il a fait une belle vido ce matin : spciale ddicace pour Mingolito  ::zoubi::

----------


## Mingolito

*"Si vous me dtestez, je peux le comprendre car je vous le rends bien", 
dclare Jean-Luc Mlenchon face  la presse*
*Lors d'une confrence de presse au Parlement europen, le chef de file de La France insoumise a qualifi les journalistes de Radio France de "faussaires".*

<<"Si moi, vous me dtestez, je peux le comprendre car je vous le rends bien" : Jean-Luc Mlenchon a eu une nouvelle rencontre tendue avec la presse mercredi 24 octobre au Parlement europen  Strasbourg, qualifiant les journalistes de Radio France de "faussaires". Interrog sur l'ventualit de rebondissements sur ses comptes de campagne aprs une confrence de presse sur les lections europennes, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a rpliqu : "Il y en aura. Nous sommes perscuts (...) beaucoup de nos amis sont trs traumatiss."
A une journaliste de Radio France qui lui demandait s'il pouvait accepter de venir s'expliquer dans une de leurs missions, le chef de file de La France insoumise a cingl : "Des explications, vous pouvez toujours courir, vous n'tes pas un commissariat. (...) Je ne dbattrai avec aucun d'entre vous car vous tes malveillants et des faussaires." Source. Par ailleurs La patronne de Radio France, Sibyle Veil, annonce avoir dpos plainte contre Jean-Luc Mlenchon aprs les propos tenus contre les journalistes de Franceinfo  >>


"*Au moins en URSS, en Core du nord,  Cuba et au Vnzuela la presse tait sous contrle, c'tait un exemple  suivre !* - *Vive le NKVD !*"




 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

[QUOTE=Mingolito;10553529]Au moins en URSS/QUOTE]
Les mdias franais ne sont pas un exemple...
Ils appartiennent  des milliardaires comme Patrick Drahi, Arnaud Lagardre, Bernard Arnault, Xavier Niel, Vincent Bollor, etc.
Et certains sont trs proche du gouvernement (Patrick Drahi par exemple).

Il y a a maintenant :
Qui est Daniel Kretinsky, ce milliardaire tchque  la conqute du "Monde" ?



> Ce milliardaire dEurope de lEst, qui a fait sa fortune dans lnergie, s'est tourn vers les mdias. Aprs avoir rachet "Elle" et "Marianne", il sintresse dsormais au quotidien "Le Monde".


Vous ne trouvez pas a louche que des milliardaires perdent de l'argent en investissant dans des journaux ?

===
Avez-vous dj vu le documentaire Les Nouveaux Chiens de garde de Serge Alimi ?


===
Plus Melenchon critiquera les mdias, plus il lui arrivera des choses comme a :
Perquisitions LFI : 64% des Franais "choqus" par Mlenchon et ses proches



> Un impact "ngatif" sur son image.  la question de savoir si le comportement de Jean-Luc Mlenchon "impacte ngativement" son image de chef de parti, *70% des sonds rpondent que les images montrant l'ex-candidat  la prsidentielle hurlant sur des policiers et poussant un policier et un procureur ont affect ngativement son image*. Ils sont 22%  dire que son comportement n'a pas eu d'impact et 7%  en attendre un impact positif. Au sein de l'lectorat de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, 60% jugent que son attitude a un impact ngatif sur son image, pour 26%  juger que la polmique n'aura pas d'impact sur son image.


Ce que Sophia Chikirou na pas dit lors de son interview sur BFMTV



> *Ce qua dit Sophia Chikirou : "On a 39 discours dont on extrait les audios [] vous crez le rseau social, vous lorganisez, vous ditorialisez, vous publiez, ce ne sont pas des manipulations rapides. [] a doit prendre au bas mot 4-5 jours de travail."*
> 
> Sophia Chikirou fait l rfrence  une prestation que nous avions releve et qualifie de  chre  sur une des deux factures de Mediascop : lextraction et la publication des discours audio de Jean-Luc Mlenchon sur le rseau social Soundcloud. Chaque discours mis en ligne tait factur 250 HT. Nous affirmions que cette manipulation prend environ 10 minutes  tre effectue.
> 
> Tout dabord, il sagit de 19 discours et non de 39. Pour justifier son tarif, Sophia Chikirou ajoute donc  la prestation indique sur la facture, le temps de cration dun compte Soundcloud (qui sapparente  un compte Facebook) et le fait dajouter un titre et un commentaire au fichier sonore que lon publie.
> 
> *En estimant  une heure le temps de cration du compte, qui sapparente  un compte Facebook, avec une photo et  5 minutes le temps pour ajouter un titre, ajoutons une heure pour la gestion du compte, nous arriverions donc  environ 6 heures et demi de travail factures 4.750 HT. Cher ?*
> 
> Par ailleurs, la gestion du compte Soundcloud est dj indique plus haut sur la facture, au milieu des tches factures dans le cadre du travail des community managers.


=====
Il y a 2 mois il tait super motiv :
Mlenchon veut mettre une racle dmocratique  Macron aux europennes



> La campagne des lections europennes est bien lance. Dans un discours de prs de deux heures, samedi aprs-midi, lors des AmFis d't de La France insoumise (LFI)  Marseille, *Jean-Luc Mlenchon a concentr ses attaques sur Emmanuel Macron. Le leader des Insoumis a une nouvelle fois propos de transformer le scrutin prvu au printemps en rfrendum anti-Macron. Il faut inviter les Franais  lui mettre une racle, mais attention, une racle dmocratique, a-t-il prcis*. Car nous ne frappons personne contrairement  leur barbouze, a-t-il poursuivi en rfrence  l'affaire Benalla. Il faut poser la question: stop ou encore. Pour nous, c'est stop!


Du coup Melenchon va subir une campagne de dcrdibilisation jusqu'en Mai.
Bon aprs si il avait t clean a aurait t plus dur, mais comme il semble qu'il y ait eu des emplois fictifs et de la surfacturation...

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol, double post.
Budget : Mlenchon prend parti pour l'Italie de Salvini, le PS s'indigne



> Jean-Luc Mlenchon s'invite dans le bras de fer qui voit s'opposer le gouvernement italien et la Commission europenne. Interrog mercredi  Strasbourg, le leader de La France insoumise a dclar qu'il fallait videmment prendre parti pour le gouvernement italien, dont le projet de budget 2019 est retoqu par Bruxelles. Bien que le budget italien prvoit un dficit de 2.4%, (sous la barre des 3% exig par les traits europens), il est jug trop important au regard du poids de la dette italienne (131% du PIB en 2017).
> 
> *Dans cette affaire, les Franais ont intrt  dfendre ceux qui dfendent la souverainet populaire. L'identit national franaise est une identit rpublicaine qui se confond avec l'ide de souverainet populaire. C'est la raison pour laquelle il faut videmment prendre parti pour le gouvernement italien contre la Commission europenne*, a lch Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Toute en prcisant: Mme si on dsapprouve le gouvernement italien, ce qui est notre cas, tout en dsapprouvant la Commission europenne.


a fait bizarre d'entendre Melenchon parler de souverainet et d'identit national  :8O: 
Il critique un peu l'UE, c'est original.

----------


## Mingolito

> Les mdias franais ne sont pas un exemple...
> Ils appartiennent  des milliardaires comme Patrick Drahi, Arnaud Lagardre, Bernard Arnault, Xavier Niel, Vincent Bollor, etc.
> Et certains sont trs proche du gouvernement (Patrick Drahi par exemple).


Oui bien sur, on devrait faire fermer tous ces mdias, et crer un mdia unique, dirig par FI, et on l'appellerais "la Pravda"  ::ptdr:: 
Au pire on fait aussi comme en Arabie saoudite, si un journaliste dit du "mal" de Mlenchon on le dcapite et on le coupe en petits morceaux  ::ccool:: 








> Du coup Melenchon va subir une campagne de dcrdibilisation jusqu'en Mai.


Rvler la vrit sur ce voleur escroc menteur c'est a de la "dcrdibilisation" ?

Il s'est crdibilis lui mme depuis longtemps avec des tas de phrases dbiles du genre "Le Venezuela de Maduro est un exemple pour nous"' et autres conneries communistes, les rcentes actualits ne font que rvler la vrit sur ce minable petit escroc. Les dernires vido de lui ne font que montrer la vrit  :  il est non seulement totalement mgalomane et paranoaque,  mais surtout fou  lier, bref il est dangereux, il faudrait l'envoyer en taule ou  l'asile et le frapper d'inligibilit  vie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui bien sur, on devrait faire fermer tous ces mdias, et crer un mdia unique, dirig par FI, et on l'appellerais "la Pravda"


Hein ?!
Moi je dis juste que les mdias franais sont pourris, j'en ai rien  foutre du reste du monde ou de FI, a ne me concerne pas du tout, j'ai rien  voir l dedans.




> Rvler la vrit sur ce voleur escroc menteur c'est a de la "dcrdibilisation" ?


Le problme c'est le traitement.
Une grosse partie des dputs, des snateurs, des ministres abusent de leur pouvoir.
Ils ont vite fait de dpasser la loi.

Casier judiciaire vierge pour les lus : pourquoi la promesse de Macron a t oublie
Si tu vires les lus qui ont un casier judiciaire il ne reste plus personne ^^

Donc juger Melenchon pour des emplois fictifs et de la surfacturation c'est trs bien.
Mais l il y a un lynchage mdiatique (a arrive souvent au FN et c'est arriv une fois  Fillion).
Melenchon l'a un peu cherch, il a super mal ragit  la perquisition (quelle soit lgale ou pas a ne change rien).
Justement c'est encore mieux de ragir calmement quand la justice ou la police fait ne suit pas le protocole  100%.
Parce que l coupable ou pas, condamn ou pas,  la fin il aura laiss l'image d'un vieille hystrique qui hurle et pousse des fonctionnaires.

Le problme c'est que tout le monde n'est pas trait de la mme faon.
En gros on a que des tricheurs, et ils ne sont puni seulement quand on motive la justice  faire son job.
Pendant le Penelope Gate, j'aurai aim qu'on vrifie si chaque assistant bossait vraiment (mme si c'est difficile de prouver qu'un assistant  produit quelque chose).
Des emplois fictifs il y en a des tas.
Fillion a pris chre et il a rage quit.

Quelque part c'est bien fait pour sa gueule  Melenchon, il se moquait des autres quand a leur arrivait, maintenant qu'il est  leur place, a devrait le calmer.




> Le Venezuela de Maduro


Faut vraiment que tu te calmes avec a.
Il y a autre chose dans la vie que le Venezuela.
Fais du sport, parle  quelqu'un, prend des vacances (pas en Amrique du Sud), c'est clairement pas normal d'tre obsd par a...

===
Bref, peut tre que Macron pense que Melenchon est une menace importante pour les lections (europennes, prsidentielles, ou ce que tu veux) il devait donc l'arrter.

Melenchon soutient une ide du pouvoir Italien, je trouve a sympa  :;):

----------


## Ecthelion2

> *Factuel* : 
> 1) il sont ou les comptes de Sophia Chikirou ?


Ok soyons factuel alors ses comptes ne sont pas publis, comme  peu prs la moiti des socits commerciales en France donc rien de choquant  ce niveau l (enfin pas plus que pour les autres socits quoi), MAIS, l o tu dformes les faits :

- suivant le statut de la socit, la publication des comptes *n'est pas obligatoire*, sa socit fait-elle partie de celle ayant l'obligation de dclarer ?
- comptes non publis *!=* refus de publier les comptes => dans le fait de refuser, il y a une notion de demande que l'on n'accepte pas de satisfaire, si sa socit fait partie de celle qui n'ont pas obligation de publier, et si personne ne lui a demand de les publier, il n'y a pas donc logiquement pas eu de "refus de publier les comptes".





> 2) ta comparaison avec macron est dbile, est ce que le parti de Macron  passer des commandes de prestations  la socit de Brigitte Macron ? Non.


Jusque-l on est d'accord, mais dans le cas de Chikirou, le fait que la socit lui appartiennent, a peut engendrer du conflit d'intrt, la surfacturation n'a rien  voir la-dedans, ce sont 2 problmes et 2 chefs d'accusations diffrents et non connects.

Tu peux trs bien te faire surfacturer sans avoir de lien avec la personne qui dirige l'autre socit.

[Mode troll] : la preuve, c'est le cas pour 99,99% des clients Apple [/Mode troll]




> Les prestataires de Macron on pas surfactur mais sous factur, c'est le contraire.


Et il faut te croire sur parole ? Ils ont des tarifs plus levs pour les mmes tches, Chikirou surfacture mais eux non ? Tu m'explique comment c'est possible et sur quoi tu te base pour affirmer cela ? 

Je te parle bien des choses factures par la boite de Com' : Jesus et Gabriel, pas des ventuelles locations de salles o il a effectivement eu des rabaits compars  d'autres candidats, ne mlangeons pas tout. 

Et accessoirement, on trouve dj sur le web des interventions de boites de com' en raction  cet article, disant que les tarifs annoncs sont tout  fait dans la fourchette mtier (fourchette haute tout de mme il est vrai), mais que c'est loin d'tre les tarifs les plus prohibitifs (surtout sur Paris). 

De plus, ces gens, qui font ce mtier tous les jours, disent que les temps annoncs par tes journalistes dont ce n'est pas le mtier, sont totalement  l'ouest, et que les temps facturs par Chikirou sont plus proches du rel que ceux des journalistes.

Mais bon, je comprends que c'est plus simple de ne se baser que sur 1 seul article qui va dans notre sens. 





> Tu comprends rien, tes infos sont fausses, tes argumentaires minables, et tu fais tous le temps des agressions personnelles...


Que viens-je de dire de faux stp ? Merci de me dire prcisment quoi, source*S*  l'appui. J'attends avec impatience.

Oui c'tait trs violent comme agression personnelle de dire que tu commenais  poster de la mme faon que ryu en dformant tes sources, j'avoue que cela a pu blesser ton go, mais en soit, il n'y a rien d'agressif ni de grossier, tu n'es pas la pour faire voluer ton point de vue, juste qu'on te dise "oui tu as raison, les communismes sont des gros salauds,  mort Mlenchon".

Perso au final, je m'en cogne qu'il y ait eu surfacturation ou pas, et que Mlenchon ou Chikirou ait quoi que ce soit par la justice, j'ai pas vot pour lui, et je ne voterai pas pour lui de toutes faons, mais je suis dsol, pour l'instant, on ne peut pas encore l'affirmer, contrairement  ce que tu fais ici, toute cette propagande mensongre qui ne convainc que ceux qui sont dj d'accord. 

Et ce qui m'agace, c'est que ryu et toi, vous tes loin d'tre les derniers pour critiquer les journalistes et les merdias (enfin sauf quand ils ont un article qui va dans votre sens, l vous tes ravi de les citer, et tout d'un coup, on peut croire ce qu'ils avancent sur parole), mais vous faites exactement la mme chose qu'eux  tout dformer et  raconter n'importe quoi, si on voulait expliquer  quelqu'un les expressions "c'est l'hpital qui se moque de la charit" ou "Qu'as-tu  regarder la paille dans l'il de ton frre, alors que la poutre qui est dans ton il  toi, tu ne la remarques pas ?" (Jesus_de_Nazareth), il n'y aurait qu' lui montrer vos interventions sur ce forum.

Alors oui, je ne comprends pas tout, je l'avoue et n'en ait pas honte, de toutes faons je ne connais personne qui a la science infuse et qui matrise tous les sujets, mais moi au moins, quand on me montre que je dis une connerie, je fais mon mea culpa, et je fais voluer mon point de vue, je ne viens pas spam le forum avec toujours les mmes affirmations pourries bases sur du flan, sans changer de position.






> Faut vraiment que tu te calmes avec a.
> Il y a autre chose dans la vie que le Venezuela.
> Fais du sport, parle  quelqu'un, prend des vacances (pas en Amrique du Sud), c'est clairement pas normal d'tre obsd par a...


Tiens, tu commences  comprendre ce que l'on ressent quand tu parles de l'UE.  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Moi je dis juste que les mdias franais sont pourris, j'en ai rien  foutre du reste du monde ou de FI, a ne me concerne pas du tout, j'ai rien  voir l dedans.


Alors pourquoi tu renchris si cela ne te concerne pas ? Passe  un autre sujet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors pourquoi tu renchris si cela ne te concerne pas ?


a me concerne car il y a une critique des partis politique Franais, une critique des mdias Franais, une critique de la Justice Franaise, une critique du gouvernement Franais.

Mingolito parlait d'un mdia unique gr par FI.
Je voulais rpondre que je ne soutenais pas le parti FI, mais j'ai mal formul ma phrase.

Moi ce que je dis c'est que de la triche et du vol il y en a partout (PS, UMP, LREM, FI, etc).
Qu'il y a des histoires de rseaux d'influence.
La justice et les mdias agissent bizarrement.
Le traitement n'est pas le mme pour tout le monde  chaque instant.

Mme Macron a subit de la pression des mdias, quelque chose a du changer, parce que a c'est calmer.
Mais  un moment a menaait un peu de la destitu.
Affaire Benalla: Macron peut-il vraiment tre destitu ?

Il est probable que chaque prsident avait son quipe secrte de casseur de gueule.
Mme Hollande avait peut tre son Benalla.
Donc c'est bizarre qu'il y ait eu tout ce tintouin mdiatique.
Maintenant tout va bien pour Macron, mme les instituts de sondages augmentent son score.

Il y a des groupes plus puissant que le gouvernement.
Il existe des groupes qui peuvent influencer les mdias et la justice.
Ne serait-ce que a :
Le Sicle

=====
Edit : En fait pour l'histoire des instituts de sondages et de Macron c'est pas clair :
Emmanuel Macron atteint son plus bas niveau de popularit, selon notre sondage

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est intressant de voir que mme les frres de Melenchon l'ont lch :
La France insoumise : Jean-Luc Mlenchon bientt suspendu de la Franc-maonnerie ?



> L'excutif du Grand Orient de France a rclam vendredi  sa justice interne la "suspension temporaire" du leader de La France insoumise aprs ses saillies contre les magistrats, les policiers et les journalistes.
> 
> *Les invectives de Jean-Luc Mlenchon  l'encontre des mdias et de la justice n'ont gure plu  la Franc-maonnerie.* L'excutif du Grand Orient de France (GODF) a ainsi demand  sa justice interne, vendredi 26 octobre, "la suspension temporaire" de l'insoumis en raison de "son comportement vis--vis des magistrats, des policiers et des journalistes", a-t-on appris auprs de l'entourage du GODF.
> 
> *Une motion soumise au vote du Conseil de l'Ordre vendredi a obtenu "30 voix pour et 3 voix contre", a prcis l'entourage du GODF*, en soulignant que c'est un fait rare. L'information avait t rvle par l'Express. La chambre suprme de la justice maonnique, indpendante du Conseil de l'Ordre, et devant laquelle Jean-Luc Mlenchon est invit  se dfendre, doit dsormais trancher, et ce "au mieux dans deux mois", selon cette source.

----------


## Mingolito

*Sophia Chikirou vise par deux plaintes pour vol* 
*La web-tl a dpos deux plaintes contre X pour vol dont les lments mettent en cause son ancienne dirigeante.*


Le parrain de la mafia communiste complote avec sa meuf pour organiser un braquage  "Le Mdia de merde"

<<Aprs la mise en demeure, la plainte. Cet t, la Socit de production "Le Mdia" (SDPLM) avait adress une mise en demeure  Sophia Chikirou, ancienne responsable des deux socits qui chapeautent la web-tel fonde par des proches de La France Insoumise : l'Entreprise de presse Le Mdia (EDPLM) d'un ct et donc la SDPLM de l'autre. Cette mise en demeure donnait  Sophia Chikirou jusqu'au 31 aot pour rembourser "les 64.119,61 euros dj encaisss" par son agence de communication Mediascop et pour "renoncer aux 67.146 euros dont elle rclame le paiement".

Faute de rponse de sa part, la SDPLM, par l'intermdiaire de sa nouvelle prsidente, Stphanie Hammou, a donc dpos la semaine dernire deux plaintes contre X, comme le rvlent "Mdiapart" et Radio France, des plaintes dont les lments tendent  incriminer Sophia Chikirou. La premire d'entre elles concerne le vol d'lments matriels - le bureau de l'ex-responsable aurait t vid de tous ses dossiers ainsi que du matriel de bureautique pendant la fermeture estivale - tandis que l'autre concerne celui de deux chques, un d'eux ayant t mis au crdit de la socit de Sophia Chikirou pour un montant de 67.146,58 euros, l'autre ayant t marqu comme "annul" sur la souche.

"Le Mdia" a fait opposition  ces deux chques, mme si Sophia Chikirou affirme que le chque de 67.146,58 euros lui a t remis par Stphanie Hammou en personne. Ces plus de 67.000 euros correspondraient selon la patronne de Mediascop, qui grait la communication du "Mdia",  des "productions, mise  disposition de matriel vido, sonore, informatique et de mobilier pour tournage, ainsi que des prestations de communication et de stratgie, administratives et juridiques" fournis au cours du premier semestre 2018.
"Souvenez-vous de qui je suis"

Rvoque de ses fonctions  la tte de la Socit de production "Le Mdia" cet t, Sophia Chikirou devait "restituer toutes les possessions de la SDPLM, biens matriels, informations, code d'accs, etc., avant le 27 juillet 19h", ce qui n'a pas t fait. Son bureau a mme t ferm  cl, rendant son accs impossible. L'ex-directrice de la communication de Jean-Luc Mlenchon a affirm dans un mail en avoir perdu les cls, non sans ajouter un commentaire cinglant  l'intention de ex-camarades, comme le rvle "Mediapart" : "Et souvenez-vous de qui je suis : celle qui vous permet aujourd'hui de faire les malins en vous donnant une importance que vous n'auriez jamais d avoir".

Par l'intermdiaire de son avocat David Marais, Sophia Chikirou rfute toutes les accusations dont elle fait l'objet et dnonce une "tentative de manipulation". Elle entend bien porter plainte  son tour contre les socits diriges par Stphanie Hammou, Henri Poulain et Herv Jacquet, responsables mais aussi prestataires du "Mdia", "afin que soit vrifi l'ensemble de la comptabilit du Mdia et pas seulement la relation Le Mdia/Mediascop".

Cette proche de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, galement accuse dans un dossier distinct d'avoir surfactur certaines prestations pendant la campagne prsidentielle de La France Insoumise, rclame toujours 120.000 euros au "Mdia", au titre de la dernire facture de 67.146 euros non acquitte par la web-tl, somme  laquelle elle a ajout des dommages et intrts et les paiements de frais de justice. Source >>

"Le Mdia" c'est le coup d'essai de ce que aurait pu tre le pouvoir de Mlenchon, dit "le petit tyran de carton pte"  en France : nullit totale, dficit, ruine et vol, voila ce que c'est, la mme chose que Chavez/Maduro au Vnzuela.

----------


## Jon Shannow

*Tarifs Chikirou : plutt raisonnables...pour une prsidentielle !*

https://blogs.mediapart.fr/avellino/...-coquille-vide




> A la tte de la socit de production GetSD consulting, un professionnel du secteur a ragi via un fil Twitter, expliquant que les prix pratiqus par Chikirou ne sont pas "choquants" . Il estime qu'ils sont dans "la fourchette haute mais en de de certaines agences parisiennes."





> Nous l'avons contact. Il s'agit de Sebastien Defrance, qui a fond sa socit il y a deux ans. En fouillant son compte Twitter, en particulier sur la priode de la campagne de 2017, rien ne permet de conclure  un engagement politique quelconque. "Les conclusions de Radio France m'ont fait bondir" confie-t-il. A propos de cette opration Soundcloud, il a un avis tranch. Selon lui, " il est impossible qu'il n'y ait pas eu un travail en amont de la publication" . En effet, suppose-t-il la mise en ligne "des discours d'un candidat  la prsidentielle ncessite une expertise politique" : la personne missionne doit avoir une bonne connaissance des enjeux politiques. On ne met pas en ligne les propos d'un candidat  la prsidentielle comme un vulgaire message publicitaire. A ce titre, selon Defrance, "une valeur de 250 euros est trs bien chiffre".





> Egalement consult, un second professionnel renchrit, avec un autre argument. "Si la mission inclut une analyse des donnes, le tarif est mme en dessous du march", estime Laurent Boulic, directeur de la socit de production Pinkanova, base  Toulouse. Analyse des donnes ? Par exemple, vrifier le fichier et donc couter le discours avant publication, corriger d'ventuelles dfaillances de niveau du son, et mme le rcouter aprs publication. Sachant que chaque discours dure 1 heure et demi au total, cela nous place loin des "cinq minutes" de ralisation estimes  par Radio France. De fait, aux oreilles d'ASI, les vidos de Mlenchon semblent d'une excellente qualit et (techniquement) agrables  couter.


Bref, FranceInfo, ce me(r)dia  la solde des lites no-libral et lche-c*l d'EnMarche (dans la m**** du pied droit), jette aux yeux de tous n'importe quoi, juste pour faire tomber le seul mouvement politique digne qu'il nous reste en France.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> [snip]



Je disais dj tout a il y a une semaine :




> Et accessoirement, on trouve dj sur le web des interventions de boites de com' en raction  cet article, disant que les tarifs annoncs sont tout  fait dans la fourchette mtier (fourchette haute tout de mme il est vrai), mais que c'est loin d'tre les tarifs les plus prohibitifs (surtout sur Paris). 
> 
> De plus, ces gens, qui font ce mtier tous les jours, disent que les temps annoncs par tes journalistes dont ce n'est pas le mtier, sont totalement  l'ouest, et que les temps facturs par Chikirou sont plus proches du rel que ceux des journalistes.


Enfin je dis a, je dis rien hein, je suis juste "une plaie" qui n'y connait rien et parle sans savoir, faites pas attention  moi...  ::aie:: 

/sifflote

----------


## Ryu2000

> FranceInfo


Pourquoi ce mdia plus qu'un autre ?
Admettons qu'il n'y ait pas eu de surfacturation et d'emplois fictifs, Melenchon est quand mme foutu parce qu'il a mal agis.
La bonne stratgie c'tait de collaborer avec la police, la justice, les mdias, mme si aucun ne respectait les rgles.
Maintenant il a une image de merde, on l'a vu violent, appeler  pourrir les mdias...
Il ne se contrle pas, on lui a dit qu'il devait arrter de paratre colrique, mais il a craqu.

Parfois les mdias, la justice et la police travaillent ensemble.
C'est le Penelope Gate de Melenchon  ::P: 

===
Fin aot il tait encore en pleine forme :
Mlenchon veut mettre une racle dmocratique  Macron aux europennes
Jean-Luc Mlenchon fait le grand procs de l'Europe

Et aujourd'hui...
Bon c'est pas grave les fans de FI sont peut-tre toujours derrire lui.

Il fait toujours des vidos de la semaine sur un canap ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je disais dj tout a il y a une semaine :
> 
> 
> 
> Enfin je dis a, je dis rien hein, je suis juste "une plaie" qui n'y connait rien et parle sans savoir, faites pas attention  moi... 
> 
> /sifflote


Je sais, c'est juste pour ne pas laisser Mingolito cracher son venin sans raction.  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pourquoi ce mdia plus qu'un autre ?


Parce que c'est celui dont il est question sur ce sujet l.



> Admettons qu'il n'y ait pas eu de surfacturation et d'emplois fictifs, Melenchon est quand mme foutu parce qu'il a mal agis.


Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire. Mlenchon a pt un cble et va avoir du mal a redress la barre. C'est un fait. Et la manire dont il a agit n'est pas correcte.
Mais, ce n'est pas pour cela qu'il est coupable de ce quoique ce soit. L'enqute est en cours. Et quand je vois le verdict (parce que le procs est dj fait dans la tte de tous ces donneurs de leons no-libraux, comme Mingolito), prononc dans les post de ce sujets, je rappelle que les faits sont ttus et qu'il y a eu plainte, qu'il y a enqute, mais pas de procs, et qu'il risque de n'y avoir qu'un gros pshiiiiiit au final. 
Mais le mal sera fait, et les suppts de Micron Ier auront rpandu leurs miasmes mphitiques dans les esprits simples.

----------


## Mingolito

C'est sur que je drange, en temps normal je serais en train de casser des pierres dans un Goulag et de manger des semelles bouillies.

FI c'est "digne"  ::ptdr:: 

Ou encore "Melanchon doit tre prsum innocent", juridiquement c'est exact, mais bon on doit devoir attendre 20 ans que la justice statue avant de se foutre de sa gueule ? 
J'ai pas attendu le jugement pour me foutre de la gueule de Sarkozy, Fillon , Marine et Balkany, d'ailleurs a vous  pas drang si je me souviens bien, et donc je ne vais pas me gner pour le "petit Staline de carton pte"...
Dsol d'avoir os profan la personne sacr du petit staline de carton pte en informant les gens sur les malversations du couple dialogique.

Bon je vous laisse entre vous les cocos amusez-vous bien  ::ccool::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est sur que je drange


Que veux-tu, en ces temps de luttes pour l'cologie, c'est normal qu'on lutte contre toute forme de pollution.




> J'ai pas attendu le jugement pour me foutre de la gueule de Sarkozy, Fillon , Marine et Balkany, d'ailleurs a vous  pas drang si je me souviens bien


Mais que les droiteux se bouffent entre eux, j'en ai rien  faire !




> Dsol d'avoir os profan la personne sacr du petit staline de carton pte en informant les gens sur les malversations du couple dialogique.


Tu peux dire toutes les btises que tu veux, sur qui tu veux. Mais, n'empche pas les gens de dfendre une autre vision, et surtout de rtablir un peu de vrit sur ton ocan de propagandes no-librales.




> Bon je vous laisse entre vous les cocos amusez-vous bien


Bon vent, et bonjour  Micron.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que c'est celui dont il est question sur ce sujet l.


Quoi ?

L'intgralit des mdias mainstreams a critiqu Melenchon, je ne comprend pas ce que France Info a fait de plus que les autres...
C'est le premier mdia qui a accus Melenchon ?
Est-ce qu'il est plus fautif que tous les autres qui ont recopi ?
Tous les mdias ont men la campagne contre Melenchon.

===
Personnellement je suis convaincu que tous les gros partis :
- font de la surfacturation pendant la campagne
- utilise des lus europens pour bosser pour le parti

En temps normal ces histoires ne sortent pas, mais quand le systme veut punir quelqu'un on ressort ses dossiers.
D'ailleurs les autres partis ne devraient pas trop en rajouter parce qu'ils pourraient se retrouver  la place de FI un jour.
Si Melenchon n'tait pas rentr vite dans le droit chemin, peut tre que des dossiers encore plus grave allaient sortir...
Le systme sait tout et il a des moyens de pression.

D'habitude c'est plus le FN qui est cibl par ce genre d'attaque.
Melenchon a du faire des choses impardonnable vis  vis du systme.
Il commenait a avoir un discours populiste et  critiquer l'UE, il a mme parl des problmes d'immigration...
a ne va pas dans le sens des valeurs rpublicaines  ::P: 

===
L manifestement il y a un pouvoir qui en veut  FI :
Selon "Le Canard enchan", Alexis Corbire a bnfici d'aides aux travaux pour mnage "trs modeste"

Ou alors tout n'est qu'une concidence et rien n'est organis...
Le timing est marrant en tout cas.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Quoi ?
> 
> L'intgralit des mdias mainstreams a critiqu Melenchon, je ne comprend pas ce que France Info a fait de plus que les autres...
> C'est le premier mdia qui a accus Melenchon ?
> Est-ce qu'il est plus fautif que tous les autres qui ont recopi ?
> Tous les mdias ont men la campagne contre Melenchon.


Le truc c'est que si tu suivais un minimum ce que les gens postent sur le forum, en lisant ce qui est crit, ce dont on parle pour France Info, c'est les accusations de surfacturation contre Chirikou *avec des chiffres bidons*, rien  voir avec le coup de gueule de Mlenchon...

Alors bon, il tait 08h12 quand tu as post, on va dire que tu n'tais pas encore bien rveill... 


@Mingolito : la diffrence avec Balkany, ou mme Sarkozy, c'est que mme si ils n'ont pas t condamn (du fait de notre super systme judiciaire (ironie inside)), il y avait dj des preuves *qui ont men  des accusations*, alors que pour l'instant, pour Mlenchon, on lance des accusations avant mme d'avoir la moindre preuve. Pour moi il y a quand mme une "lgre" nuance.

Il serait dans le mme cas que les autres, tu ne m'entendrais pas tenir ce discours, car au final, tu peux faire des attaques personnelles (tu sais le vilain truc qu'il ne faut pas faire et dont tu accuse les autres) en nous traitant de "coco" pour essayer de dcrdibiliser notre position, je rappelle que je suis abstentionniste et en aucun cas affili FI. Que Meluche soit jug coupable et condamn, s'il a effectivement fait quelque chose, a m'en frle une sans toucher l'autre.

----------


## halaster08

> Personnellement je suis convaincu que tous les gros partis :
> - font de la surfacturation pendant la campagne


Et pas de bol, comme d'hab, a balancer tout et n'importe quoi sans vrifier quoi que ce soit, tu te trompes.
C'est exactement l'inverse qui a t reproch  Macron (un lien ici:https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...e_2791175.html)

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est les accusations de surfacturation contre Chirikou *avec des chiffres bidons*


Ah !
Vous parlez de a ? :



> A la tte de la socit de production GetSD consulting, un professionnel du secteur a ragi via un fil Twitter, expliquant que les prix pratiqus par Chikirou ne sont pas "choquants" . Il estime qu'ils sont dans "la fourchette haute mais en de de certaines agences parisiennes."
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


J'y crois pas  cette dfense, pour moi a reste trop cher.




> C'est exactement l'inverse qui a t reproch  Macron


Non mais ok, mais en gros il y a ce genre de magouille...
C'est pas prcisment la surfacturation de campagne pour se faire rembourser derrire.

Et pis bon LREM est jeune peut tre que dans le futur... (si le parti ne meurt pas directement)

----------


## halaster08

> J'y crois pas  cette dfense, pour moi a reste trop cher.


Et quel est ton niveau d'expertise sur le sujet pour juger ces tarifs ?




> Non mais ok, mais en gros il y a ce genre de magouille...
> C'est pas prcisment la surfacturation de campagne pour se faire rembourser derrire.


Donc encore une fois tu accuse a tord sans aucune preuve (on a mme les preuves de l'inverse de ce que tu dis) mais c'est pas grave tu continues de faire des accusations de "on ne sait pas trop quoi mais il se passe des trucs" sans plus de preuve bien sr
Bravo pour l'analyse politique

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'y crois pas  cette dfense, pour moi a reste trop cher.


Le problme, c'est que ce n'est justement pas une dfense, mais l'avis de professionnels, de concurrents. Donc, si, pour eux, ce n'est pas surfactur, on se fout de l'opinion d'un journaleux, et du tien par la mme occasion.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Au-del des avis de concurrents, je dirais que sur des discours de 1h30 la qualit du son est trs importante, je ne me vois pas couter jusqu' la fin si le son est mauvais. Donc 250 pour avoir un son impeccable sur des longs discours diffuss nationalement, je pense que le rapport impact/prix doit tre bon.

Aprs vu ses dboires au Mdia et ailleurs, Chikirou a peut-tre bien tendance  se remplir les poches. Puis bon, elle a travaill pour Sarkozy, dur de croire  son engagement. Mais a ne justifie pas de l'accuser de n'importe quoi.

----------


## Mingolito

C'est normal que des prestataires qui surfacturent veulent faire croire que c'est normal de pratiquer des prix trop levs, c'est pas une dfense crdible, a ne change rien  l'affaire.
Comme j'ai crit pour le savoir il faut faire des appels d'offres, publier sur le web les comptes de campagnes et ne travailler que avec des prestataires qui publient aussi leur comptes, sinon c'est la caisse noire assur, ce que je dit est valable pour tous les partis puisqu'ils ont presque tous magouill,  savoir entre autres Sarkozy, Marine et Mlenchon.

Il en reste pas moins que c'est pas normal que Chikirou se facture des prestations  elle mme, et on sait aujourd'hui qu'elle paye mal trs mal ses employs et qu'elle se paie trs grassement, bref elle est bien pire qu'un "capitaliste".
Cette histoire de "surfacturation normale" ne tiens pas la route, c'est du vent, et pour rappel il reste encore :
- Chikirou se facture elle mme.
- Une valise de cash trouv chez un pote de Mlenchon.
- Chikirou  dpouill, vol et mis en dficit  "le mdia".
- Mlenchon se comporte comme un sale capitaliste : Lui en premire classe et ses gueux en seconde, d'ailleurs il a un nouveau surnom : MelonChon.

Vous aurez beau dfendre votre chouchou, le Staline de carton pte avec des arguments bidons tout a a pue ! Il se comporte dj comme un staline ou un Mao alors qu'il est mme pas encore prsident  vie.

Le projet de Mlenchon c'est bien de ruiner et de dpouiller la France, comme il l'a fait pour "le mdia" avec sa complice, et comme Chavez & Maduro l'ont fait fait pour le Vnzuela.

Je ne comprends pas comment on peu tre aussi naf et stupide pour essayer dfendre un pareil escroc.



Le petit Staline de carton pte, dit encore Melonchon

La seule bonne nouvelle c'est que si on laisse les deux escrocs Marine et Mlenchon prosprer,  et en bouffant des parts de marchs sur la droite et la gauche molle traditionnelle, Macron peu esprer faire un 2eme mandat en gagnant contre un de ces deux escrocs au 2eme tour, exactement comme l' fait Chirac pour son 2eme mandat contre JM Le Pen.

Donc Marine et Mlenchon c'est les deux idiots utiles de l'chiquier politique franais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous aurez beau dfendre votre chouchou


Le but du jeu c'est de motiver des gens  voter pour un parti.
Apparemment FI rcupre beaucoup de voix.

Si des gens croient en FI, Melenchon peut bien faire n'importe quoi, a ne changera rien pour eux.

Il y a des gens qui votent un coup  gauche, un coup  droite.
Et il y a des gens qui soutiennent un parti pendant longtemps (comme ceux qui sont pass du parti communiste au FN, ils ne votaient que communiste aprs ils n'ont vot que FN, il n'y avait pas de va-et-vient).
Je ne pense pas que beaucoup de ceux qui ont vot LREM au premier tour revoteraient la mme chose aujourd'hui...

Chez certaines personne l'acharnement contre Melenchon leur donne encore plus envie de voter Melenchon.
Aujourd'hui les fans de FI comprennent les soutiens de Fillion pendant la prsidentielles  ::P:  :8-): 
Il y a plein de fans de l'UMP qui voulaient voter Fillion.




> Je ne comprends pas comment on peu tre aussi naf et stupide pour essayer dfendre un pareil escroc.


Vous tes intolrant.
De toute faon quasiment tous les gros politiciens sont des escrocs...
C'est le mtier qui est comme a...




> Macron peu esprer faire un 2eme mandat


Parle pas de malheur  ::vomi:: 
Quoi qu'au final, Macron ou un autre... De toute faon on ne fera que s'enfoncer dans la merde, jusqu' la rupture.
Il n'y a pas de solution miracle.
On ne peut pas sauver l'UE, on ne peut pas sauver la France.

Enfin il faut d'abord tout perdre pour repartir sur une bonne base (formatage).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne comprends pas comment on peu tre aussi naf et stupide pour essayer dfendre un pareil escroc.


Moi, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est comment on dfendre Macron et sa "politique" qui ruine les franais pour gaver des actionnaires.

----------


## Mingolito

Parce que tu comprends rien  l'conomie c'est pas de ta faute tu es comme les autres, en plus ce que tu viens d'crire c'est un discours trompeur purement mlenchoniste.

Dans les faits ce qu'il fait :
- diminuer les charges et les contraintes sur les entreprises.
- payer plus les travailleurs et payer moins les parasites pour encourager les branleurs bons  rien  bosser.

Donc essayer de diminuer le chmage, ce qui est la vrai cause de tous les maux. Mais c'est petit et mou comme politique, ce qu'il faudrait c'est par exemple : supprimer les 35 heures, les RTT, les 5 semaines de congs pays, les comits d'entreprises, les assedics, la caf, l'ACMU, la scu, le smic, le droit du travail, l'asile politique, le RSA, bref dboulonner tout ce qu'ont fait Hollande et Mitterrand, et aussi dboulonner les reculades conomiques de mai 68.


tudie comment Margaret Thatcher a sauv l'UK et comment Merkel  sauv l'Allemagne, la tu en saura plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - payer plus les travailleurs et payer moins les parasites pour encourager les branleurs bons  rien  bosser.


Les travailleurs sont mieux payer ?
Ou a ?




> supprimer


On ta dj expliqu que le RSA et la CAF servent  payer la paix social.
Sans a, le chaos s'installerait extremement rapidement.
Sans le RSA c'est la guerre civil.




> tudie comment Margaret Thatcher a sauv l'UK et comment Merkel  sauv l'Allemagne, la tu en saura plus.


Le peuple Franais n'est pas le peuple Britannique.
Le peuple Franais n'est pas le peuple Allemand.

On a quasiment rien en commun avec eux. (on est l'oppos de l'Angleterre)

Ce n'est pas parce qu'une solution fonctionne dans une configuration qu'elle fonctionne dans une autre, il n'y a pas de solution magique.

----------


## Mingolito

> Les travailleurs sont mieux payer ?
> Ou a ?


<<La baisse des cotisations salariales, la hausse de la CSG et la simplification administrative sinvitent sur votre premire feuille de paie de lanne 2018>>

Avec l'augmentation de la CSG il augmente les charges pour tous le monde, y compris les inactifs comme par exemple les retraits (et les rentiers au passage je le signale), mais il baisse les charges sur les salaires ce qui fait que les travailleurs ont un lger mieux sur leur feuille de paie.
Mais c'est trop minime, pour tre efficace il faudrait faire des mesures bien plus drastiques.

Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi, un franais c'est pas un anglais, un allemand ou un japonais, le Franais de base est con, voleur et feignant, et c'est comme a que les baltringues incapable et nuisibles Hollande et Mitterrand ont t lus pour le plus grand malheur du pays, mais  cot de Melonchon c'est des petits rigolos.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ce qu'il faudrait c'est par exemple : supprimer les 35 heures, les RTT, les 5 semaines de congs pays, les comits d'entreprises, les assedics, la caf, l'ACMU, la scu, le smic, le droit du travail, l'asile politique, le RSA, bref dboulonner tout ce qu'ont fait Hollande et Mitterrand, et aussi dboulonner les reculades conomiques de mai 68.


Donc, soit tu es un patron du CAC40, un rentier actionnaire, un hritier d'une grande fortune, soit tu es un esclave heureux de l'tre.
Dans tous les cas, je n'ai pas grand chose  te dire. Je te plains dans tous les cas, car tre responsable de la misre des autres, ou tre une victime consentante, c'est pitoyable.

Pour ta gouverne, ce que Thatcher et Merkel (quoique ce n'est mme pas Merkel qui l'a fait, mais son prdcesseur), ont fait, c'est des travailleurs pauvres.  ::calim2::

----------


## Mingolito

Quand tu es  ton compte tu bnficie d'aucun de ces avantages (rtt, vacances, chmages, etc) pour ainsi dire, et mme pas de la scu car tu as pas les moyens de tomber malade, donc les arrts maladie jamais, au final c'est nous qui payons pour tous les autres.

Donc quand tu sais que un sois disant "asil politique" en attente  pas le droit de travailler, est log nourri gratuitement et a une allocation, et l'assurance mdicale 100% avec l'ACMU mieux qu'une mutuelle, et que pendant ce temps les patrons ou des artisans arrivent pas  embaucher des ouvriers, mme pas un boucher, ou ptissier ou un serveur, tu te demande dans quelle monde on vie, un monde organis par des dbiles (communistes) certainement...

Pendant ce temps la l'Australie, le Canada et les USA font venir des franais pour bosser, pas pour glander, eux ils sont pas cons.

Du coup la France exporte ses talents et importe des parasites, rsultats plus de 2000 milliards de dette, et en hausse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi, un franais c'est pas un anglais, un allemand ou un japonais


Voil.
Nous n'avons pas la mme philosophie ni les mmes valeurs qu'eux.

Bon aprs je crois que le gouvernement essaie de s'inspirer du systme Britannique, mais il va avoir du mal  faire accepter a aux Franais.
Contrle des chmeurs : comment a marche ailleurs en Europe ?



> Outre-Manche, o le taux de chmage est actuellement de 4,2%, c'est en quelque sorte la tolrance 0. Pour bnficier d'allocations, les chmeurs britanniques sont en effet soumis  un rgime drastique de recherche d'emploi.
> 
> Tout d'abord, les chmeurs doivent se rendre au Jobcentre Plus (l'quivalent britannique de Ple emploi) pour passer un entretien: ils signent notamment une dclaration selon laquelle ils cherchent bien un emploi et sont prts  travailler. Le versement de l'allocation peut cesser si les bnficiaires ne respectent pas leurs engagements sans bonne raison. Dans ce Jobcentre, les chmeurs rencontrent toutes les deux semaines (au moins) un conseiller.* Ils doivent se prsenter ds qu'ils sont convoqus, au risque de perdre leur allocation. Mme un retard de dix minutes  un entretien peut entraner la suspension des aides.*
> 
> Durant leur recherche d'emploi, les chmeurs doivent respecter certaines obligations. Parmi elles, *on trouve une obligation phare: passer 35 heures par semaine sur un site officiel  chercher du travail. Toutes les connexions et les clics sont enregistrs. Les chercheurs d'emploi qui n'atteignent pas ce quota hebdomadaire peuvent voir leurs allocations tre supprimes.* Enfin, et c'est l un point central, les chmeurs doivent accepter n'importe quel emploi fourni par le Jobcentre, sous peine l encore de perdre leur allocation.
> 
> L'allocation, qui est appele allocation de chercheur d'emploi, est vritablement conue pour dcourager les Britanniques de rester inactifs. *Elle est limite  six mois maximum, plafonne  73 livres par semaine (soit 400 euros par mois)* et n'est pas indexe sur le dernier salaire. L'allocation est galement rduite si le conjoint du chmeur travaille. Dernier point, des agents asserments traquent les fraudeurs, qui encourent une amende de 500  7.000 euros, en plus de la suspension de leurs droits. Ce rgime de sanctions a entran le non-versement de 132 millions de livres (environ 150 millions d'euros) d'allocations en 2015, selon un rapport officiel.


En France il me semble que ceux qui sont  Pole Emploi, doivent galement passer par une entreprise prive (Activ'Emploi,) qui "aide"  la recherche d'emploi.
Tous les jours il faut se connecter sur un site et remplir un formulaire pour chaque demande d'emploi ralis, il faut crire le descriptif de l'offre, donner les infos de l'entreprise, joindre la lettre de motivation qu'on a crit spcialement pour cette offre.




> il baisse les charges sur les salaires ce qui fait que les travailleurs ont un lger mieux sur leur feuille de paie.


Et ben putain, je l'ai pas senti du tout !
Moi je vois surtout que les gens perdent du pouvoir d'achat.
Les prix augmentent, les salaires stagnent.




> Pour ta gouverne, ce que Thatcher et Merkel (quoique ce n'est mme pas Merkel qui l'a fait, mais son prdcesseur), ont fait, c'est des travailleurs pauvres.


Son prdcesseur ?
a remonte  tellement loin  :8O: 
a va bientt faire 13 ans qu'elle est Chancelire fdrale d'Allemagne.

Ok a doit venir des rformes "Hartz" mises en oeuvre en 2003 et 2005, qui ont favoris le dveloppement des mini-jobs faiblement rmunrs.
Mais la situation n'a pas du tellement s'amliorer de 2005  aujourd'hui.

Mais bon peut tre que les allemands prfrent tre travailleur pauvre que chmeur. ???
Ils ont une mentalit bien particulire, qui n'a rien a voir avec la notre. (un allemand qui ne travail pas, c'est un allemand malheureux)




> Quand tu es  ton compte tu bnficie d'aucun de ces avantages (rtt, vacances, chmages, etc) pour ainsi dire,


Ouais c'est vrai que c'est hyper difficile de crer son entreprise.
En plus certains paient le RSI et on des problme avec l'URSAF. (ils ne sont pas oblig de passer par le RSI mais le systme leur fait croire que si (voir Thierry Borne))
Ce serait pas mal de crer des lois pour aider les indpendants.

Les petits se font cras, les gros on des cadeaux fiscaux ou font de l'optimisation et de l'vasion fiscale...
Toutes les grosses multinationales US vitent l'impt en France.




> Pendant ce temps la l'Australie, le Canada et les USA font venir des franais pour bosser


Ouais apparemment c'est vrai les USA aspirent un paquet de cerveaux Franais.
J'ai un collgue qui parle souvent de chercheurs franais trs rput qui bossent aux USA...

=======
Sinon en parlant de Melenchon :
Quand il s'agit des prix du diesel, Jean-Luc Mlenchon oublie un peu ses principes cologiques



> La conversion cologique de Jean-Luc Mlenchon s'arrte-t-elle au prix des carburants? Le patron de la France insoumise, qui avait annonc durant la campagne prsidentielle qu'il souhaitait engager la sortie du diesel, a dfendu mardi soir  Lille ceux qui se plaignent de la hausse des prix des carburants. *"On dit aux gens d'utiliser moins de carburant. D'accord, mais est-ce que vous allez aussi rapprocher les coles de chez nous? Ou bien nous emmener au centre commercial? Ceux qui utilisent du carburant le font parce qu'ils n'ont pas le choix". "Leur colre est juste et digne", a ajout l'ancien candidat  la prsidentielle de la France insoumise.*


Si Melenchon avait soutenu cette taxe, certains mdias auraient surement crit un article "Melenchon se prsente comme le dfenseur du peuple alors qu'il soutient l'augmentation trs impopulaire des taxes sur le diesel, qui va rendre encore plus difficile la vie de beaucoup de Franais qui luttent pour survivre". (quoi qu'en ce moment les mdias sont pro Macron, donc ils n'auraient pas os critiqu ses saintes actions, en tout cas il y a une volont de pourrir Melenchon quoi qu'il dise)

Il y a des lections qui arrivent, il faut plaire  un maximum de monde.
Il y a beaucoup plus de Franais qui sont fortement oppos  l'augmentation des taxes sur le Diesel que de Franais qui soutiennent ce projet.
Ceux qui pensent que l'augmentation des taxes sur le Diesel vont rellement avoir un impact positif sur l'cologie sont facilement manipulable.




> De son ct, le gouvernement est englu depuis plusieurs jours dans une polmique sur l'augmentation du prix des carburants. Cette hausse est due  deux raisons. En premier lieu, l'augmentation des prix du ptrole. D'autre part, la taxation cologique dcide par le gouvernement. Durant sa campagne, Emmanuel Macron s'tait engag  "rduire massivement la pollution lie aux particules fines" en alignant "la fiscalit du diesel sur celle de lessence pendant le quinquennat."


J'ai comme un doute sur l'augmentation du prix du ptrole, mais peut tre. (apparemment il faut regarder  long terme)
Elle m'nerve cette manipulation mdiatique, l'augmentation des taxes sur le Diesel n'a pas d'impact sur l'cologie... C'est compltement ngligeable.
Le gouvernement essaie de baiser les Franais et se donner une bonne image de protecteur de l'environnement.
Tous les mdias applaudissent  lunisson "c'est gnial tout ce que fait le gouvernement pour l'environnement".

Les gens ont dj oubli l'affaire Hulot, il a rage-quit tellement on le prenait pour un con.
Il tait juste l pour faire joli.

----------


## Mingolito

> Les prix augmentent, les salaires stagnent.


Pour les prix c'est surtout  cause de l'augmentation du baril de ptrole ce qui entraine des hausses  la chaines sur tout un tas de produits, et sur les transport, donc sur tous les produits.
Pour les salaires en France la majorit des entreprises sont encore trangles par les taxes, impts, charges et rglements horribles de toute sortes, sans compter sur le fait que plus tu augmentes un salaire plus tu augmente les charges, qui sont normes, c'est le systme socialo communiste post Mitterrandien et post 68 qui cr ce problme.

Aux USA par exemple dans beaucoup de villes ou il y a plus d'emplois que de candidats les salaires ont bondi a la hausse.
Pour avoir de la prosprit il faut laisser le systme de l'conomie de march vivre sa vie, il faut pas l'trangler avec trop de charges ou de lois d'inspiration socialos communistes comme ici en France
Macron essaie de sauver la France et pour certaines mesures (diminution des charges sur les entreprises et sur les travailleurs) il va dans la bonne direction mais a reste du soupoudrage.
Quand Margaret Thatcher a sauv l'UK elle a pris des mesures bien plus drastiques, d'ailleurs  sa mort une poigne de communistes dbiles  ft sa mort c'est dire si c'tait une vrai grande dame avec des normes balloches..  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

> Pendant ce temps la l'Australie, le Canada et les USA font venir des franais pour bosser, pas pour glander, eux ils sont pas cons.


De ce que j'entends des derniers immigrants franais au Canada, c'est surtout la France qui les fait fuir.
Et comme les portes sont grandes ouvertes au Canada pour les accueillir avec de la job en masse et une ouverture d'esprit bien plus rjouissante...
Il faut dire que l'conomie amricaine va bien en ce moment, quand a retombera, la donne va srieusement change.

----------


## blbird

Il y en a encore pour croire  l'conomie de march, vraiment?

L'conomie de march et le nolibralisme enrichissent toujours plus une ultra-minorit financire de la plante, en phagocytant la majorit du produit du travail de tous les autres. On le voit depuis 30  40 ans partout dans le monde, o les ingalits se creusent de plus en plus. Ce ne sont plus des ingalits mais des gouffres.

De plus en plus de milliardaires et millionnaires, et de plus en plus de pauvres. Cela dcoule invitablement d'un monde o le seul but est la croissance (financire et de production), la concentration des richesses n'tant qu'une consquence du capitalisme, tout en se prenant le luxe de dtruire au passage  vitesse acclre toute la plante.

De plus, la coopration a toujours t plus efficace que la comptition, on l'a prouv depuis longtemps en regardant le monde animal.

Ceux qui croient encore au pouvoir du march auront bientt (1 gnration, 2?) le plaisir d'avoir dtruit la plante, mais peut-tre auront ils de gros paquets de liasses de billets inutiles sur lesquelles dormir au milieu des ruines.

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  L'extrme pauvret atteint un niveau historiquement bas dans le monde

Tu as juste un discours communiste dbile, car plus il y a de riches dans un pays plus le pays prospre, dans les pays pauvres les riches ont t massacrs.
Les riches invertissent dans les entreprises, et donc cr de l'emploi, et leur consommation de riche cr aussi normment d'emplois.

Tu comprends rien   l'conomie comme les autres cocos.

Et puis tu ne comprends rien  la monnaie, le fait que l'argent soit stoqu dans des conneries comme les oeuvres d'art est une bonne chose, des milliards mis  disposition des gens cela crerais une inflation massive, comme au Vnzuela actuellement.
L'argent c'est virtuel, si tu as une carotte  vendre, tu donnes un milliard  un pauvre, il va payer sa carotte un milliard mais il aura toujours une seule carotte  manger.
On ne rsout pas les problmes conomiques en volant d'argent des riches pour le donner aux pauvres, partout ou cela  t fait cela  men a la ruine, cela ne marche pas.

C'est pas l'argent ou les riches le problme, c'est le travail. Dans les pays on ne travaille plus comme au Venezuela, on ne produit plus rien et la monnaie ne vaux plus rien donc on ne peu mme plus importer et c'est la misre pour tous. Les communistes sont des bons  rien dbiles et voleurs, c'est pas eux qui vont crer et diriger des entreprises qui marchent, laisse les riches faire le boulot et tous le monde aura un emploi et vivra trs bien dans la prosprit.

----------


## blbird

Alors dj, tu ne me traite pas de dbile ici, ta violence idologique tu la gardes pour toi. Et communiste non plus, mme si ce n'est pas une insulte, tu n'en sais strictement rien.

Non c'est sr je ne comprends rien  la monnaie. Ca tombe bien, on peut en discuter si tu veux. Avoir un systme de cration montaire, depuis les annes 70, sous forme de rserve fractionnaire avec des ratios de fonds propres entre 3% et 5%, tu trouves ca normal? Avoir une monnaie qui n'est indexe sur rien,  part elle-mme, normal aussi? La monnaie est cr par le crdit, envers des organismes financiers qui ont pris le contrle de la cration montaire. Ce qui permet  cette finance prive non-seulement d'avoir des revenus rguliers sous forme d'intrts sur toute nouvelle monnaie mise par le crdit, mais en plus d'avoir un contrle important sur les tats. La majorit de notre dette est constitue des intrts de ce systme inique, qui va dans la poche de la finance prive depuis bien trop longtemps. Et certains politiques osent se servir des consquences de ce systme pour demander aux travailleurs de se serrer la ceinture...

Quand  ton ruissellement, laisse-moi rire. Ca fait plusieurs dizaines d'annes o on voit une toute partie d'ultra-riches toujours plus riches, et proportionnellement, une grosse partie des plus pauvres franais devenir plus pauvres (en comparaison de la richesse existante). Je t'pargnerais la simple logique de primaire qui consiste  comprendre le principe des parts de gteaux, ou quand une personne en a beaucoup, les autre ne peuvent se partager que les parts restantes, et rien de plus. Beaucoup d'tudes indpendantes ont montr que le ruissellement, c'est du flan : l'gosme prime.

Parlons maintenant de ton extrme pauvret. Sais-tu au moins de quoi tu parles? Parce que BFM TV non plus  priori, il ne sont mme pas foutus de donner une dfinition de ce qu'est l'extrme pauvret dans leur article (m'tonne vraiment pas d'ailleurs). Ton extrme pauvret, c'est moins de 2$ par jours (valeur volutive en fonction des annes). C'est bien, elle diminue, la plupart passant  quelques centimes au-dessus de ce seuil : s'ils n'ont pas de pain, donnons-leur des miettes de brioche, on pourra dire qu'ils sont plus riches. Manque de bol, la pauvret  peine un cran au-dessus, moins de 5$ par jours, ne fait qu'augmenter depuis les annes 1980. C'est bte hein? De mme pour la pauvret des pays riches (60% du salaire mdian), regarde en Allemagne ou en France, il y en a de plus en plus anne aprs anne, alors que ces pays n'ont jamais t aussi riches. Bref, encore du flan pour se donner bonne conscience.

Le problme de base est vraiment la redistribution des richesses, encore une fois. Sans rgler ce problme (et celui de la cration montaire), on continuera  penser gurir une maladie grave avec du Doliprane.

----------


## Mingolito

"Rpartir les richesses" c'est une ide communiste que tu le veuille ou non, croire au communisme c'est dbile, je te parles pas  toi directement si tu t'identifie  a c'est ton problme. Et si tu penses que "communiste" c'est une insulte c'est aussi ton problme personnel. Donner de l'argent en sus  un pauvre a sera dpens en alcool, drogue et putes, et mme avec le double d'avant le milieux du mois le pauvre  plus une tune, pendant ce temps le riche utilise l'argent pour investir pour faire tourner les entreprises. Rien empche un pauvre de devenir riche s'il  envie en travaillant plus et en dpensant moins, c'est son problme personnel, voler de l'argent  un riche ne rsoudra en aucun cas son problme parce que l'argent mal acquis par le vol partira en fume. Dans nombre de pays ou ton ide  t mis en uvre il s'est pass la mme chose : les riches ont t virs ou tus, les pauvres on pris leurs possessions, mais au lieu de faire tourner les usines, les boutiques ou les fermes ils ont tout vol, dtruit l'outil de travail et le pays  t ruin. 

Si en France les entreprises taient pas entraves par des impts et charges excessives, et des rglement stupides, les gens gagneraient peut tre le double de maintenant et il y aurais pas de chmage. Tu as beau penser le contraire les faits montrent que tu as tord, regarde partout dans le monde, communisme : ruine, capitalisme et conomie de march : Prosprit.
Le taux de prlvement tatique total en France c'est plus de 60%, c'est a le problme.

----------


## blbird

> "Rpartir les richesses" c'est une ide communiste que tu le veuille ou non, croire au communisme c'est dbile, je te parles pas  toi directement si tu t'identifie  a c'est ton problme. Et si tu penses que "communiste" c'est une insulte c'est aussi ton problme personnel. Donner de l'argent en sus  un pauvre a sera dpens en alcool, drogue et putes, et mme avec le double d'avant le milieux du mois le pauvre  plus une tune, pendant ce temps le riche utilise l'argent pour investir pour faire tourner les entreprises. Rien empche un pauvre de devenir riche s'il  envie en travaillant plus et en dpensant moins, c'est son problme personnel, voler de l'argent  un riche ne rsoudra en aucun cas son problme parce que l'argent mal acquis par le vol partira en fume. Dans nombre de pays ou ton ide  t mis en uvre il s'est pass la mme chose : les riches ont t virs ou tus, les pauvres on pris leurs possessions, mais au lieu de faire tourner les usines, les boutiques ou les fermes ils ont tout vol, dtruit l'outil de travail et le pays  t ruin.
> 
> Si en France les entreprises taient pas entraves par des impts et charges excessives, et des rglement stupides, les gens gagneraient peut tre le double de maintenant et il y aurais pas de chmage. Tu as beau penser le contraire les faits montrent que tu as tord, regarde partout dans le monde, communisme : ruine, capitalisme et conomie de march : Prosprit.
> Le taux de prlvement tatique total en France c'est plus de 60%, c'est a le problme.


Wow. Donc donner de l'argent  un pauvre, ca ne sert  rien car il va l'utiliser en alcool, en drogue et en filles de joie. Collector l quand mme.  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Tout d'abord, le taux de prlvements en France n'est pas plus lev qu'ailleurs, car il couvre une assiette plus large : notre scu et notre assurance chmage couvrent mieux et plus qu'ailleurs, ca se paye, et tu l'conomises derrire. Enfin, mme en rduisant les charges des entreprises (Baisse TVA restauration), ou en leur donnant de l'argent (CICE), on a bien vu que cela ne servait strictement  rien. Les quelques 60  100 milliards de CICE et autre CIR offerts aux entreprises, somme norme, n'ont servi qu' crer qu'un nombre ridicule d'emplois : toutes les tudes l'ont prouv, toutes, sans exception. C'est juste totalement inutile.

Bon au vu niveau de rflexion et d'orgueil que je vois l, je te laisse  tes croyances sur la divine loi du march. a t'ira trs bien, du moment que tu es du bon ct. 

Allez une petite vido (utile elle) factuelle, source, explique sur la financiarisation de l'conomie. Toutes les sources, explications et textes ici : https://wiki.datagueule.tv/Financiar...3%A8re_(EP.70)




P.S. Bon je viens de comprendre vu ton historique publique, que t'as vraiment un grain clairement. Et qu'en plus tu n'as l'air de poster aucune aide sur le forum informatique, tu es juste un gros troll. Tu passes en ignore direct.

----------


## Mingolito

La TVA ca fait pas partie des charges des entreprises tu comprends rien, c'est un impt indirect, et c'est l'autre escroc de Sarkory qui  pris cette mesure dbile, c'est un pur argument faux et de mauvaise foi pour tayer tes thses mlenchonistes..

Ta vido est dbile, s'il y  de l'argent de perdu dans le systme financier c'est une bonne chose a fait diminuer l'inflation, trop d'argent -> inflation, donc encore plus de pauvret, c'est ce que tu comprends pas, si tu comprends pas va vivre au Venezuela ou ils ont mis en application tes ides (100 000 % d'inflation). Le systme financier s'auto rgule : trop d'argent, bulle, clatement de la bulle, retour  la normale, ca dure depuis les annes 1700...


Forme toi au lieu de rpter btement la propagande communiste : *Prlvements obligatoires : la France dernier de la classe*.

<< *La production pnalise par les hauts niveaux de prlvements obligatoires franais*
Deux types dimpts sidentifient comme particulirement dfavorables  la croissance : les impts qui pnalisent le rendement du capital productif (diminuant lincitation  investir), et les impts qui grvent les cots de production des entreprises. Il est donc galement intressant danalyser les carts de prlvements obligatoires pesant sur le cot de production entre la France et lAllemagne, et ce peu importe la nature de la fonction conomique du PO. En 2015, ils reprsentent 17,7% du PIB hexagonal, contre 9,3% outre-Rhin, soit 8,4 points de PIB (ctait 7,8 en 2010) et 185 milliards deuros dcart pesant sur la comptitivit des entreprises franaises. Ce niveau lev de prlvements obligatoires pesant sur le cot de production vient principalement des diffrences de cotisations sociales employeur (qui reprsentent en France 11,4% du PIB contre 6,6% en Allemagne), ainsi que des impts sur la masse salariale[4] (1,7% du PIB franais alors quils nexistent pas en Allemagne) et des impts fonciers (respectivement 1,7% et 0,2% du PIB). Daprs le Coe-Rexecode, ces carts sexpliquent en partie par la diffrence de structure des cotisations sociales, largement  la charge des employeurs en France et  la charge des salaris en Allemagne, [] mais aussi de diverses contributions et impts assis sur les salaires et des impts fonciers. Pour preuve, si les cotisations sociales svaluent en France  16,1% du PIB et sont largement supportes par les employeurs (11,4 points contre 4,3 points pour les salaris  le reste ltant par les non-salaris), les 15% de PIB de cotisations sociales allemandes sont assis quitablement sur employeurs et salaris, avec respectivement 6,6 et 6,2 points de PIB. Exprim en pourcentage, cela reprsente une charge de 44% des cotisations sociales pour les employeurs allemands, contre 71% pour les Franais. Non pris en compte en raison de lusage de la dfinition intermdiaire du champ des prlvements obligatoires, le Crdit dimpts comptitivit emploi (CICE) corrige en partie cette divergence avec les autres grands pays europens, sans toutefois lannuler.>

Et non c'est pas normal que je soit rackett par l'tat pour payer l'ACMU  un sois disant asil politique ou autre bon  rien aux RSA, c'est du racket pur et simple. Quand  la scu j'en profite pas,  j'ai bien trop de travail pour avoir le temps de tomber malade.

----------


## blbird

L'Allemagne, ce paradis exemplaire qu'on nous prsente toujours. Alors qu'il y a beaucoup plus de pauvres l-bas qu'en France.

----------


## Mingolito

C'est faux, c'est une fake news du communiste Hamon, explications ici : https://www.usinenouvelle.com/editor...auvres.N693874
En sus ton graphique (pris au hasard, et sans que tu le comprennes)  rien  voir avec ton affirmation c'est dire si tu y connais rien et que tu es de mauvaise foi.
Mme a serais vrai peu importe, voila le graphique intressant :



Il vaux mieux tre un allemand digne et travailler pour peu mais gagner plus que le RSA et participer au dsendettement que d'tre un franais bon  rien et toucher le RSA financ par de l'augmentation de la dette ( dmagogie de gauche).
De plus, les allemands vivent avec un bien meilleur niveau de vie globalement que les franais, cf  : https://www.ouest-france.fr/ledition...pub/734/page/6

Ce qui paye c'est le travail dans une conomie de march saine et capitaliste, pas le vol et le racket.

Bravo Merkel  ::bravo::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aux USA par exemple dans beaucoup de villes ou il y a plus d'emplois que de candidats les salaires ont bondi a la hausse.


lol !
Il y a surtout des jobs de serveurs...




> Pour avoir de la prosprit il faut laisser le systme de l'conomie de march vivre sa vie, il faut pas l'trangler avec trop de charges ou de lois d'inspiration socialos communistes comme ici en France


Actuellement il n'y a aucun pays qui se porte bien conomiquement.
Le systme de l'conomie ne fonctionne pas du tout, avec le mondialisme si il y un problme quelque part il se repend partout.
 cause des banques et de leur magouilles l'conomie mondiale ne tourne plus.
Les pays ne font que s'endetter, jusqu' quel point ?
Est-ce qu'il y a une limite ?
Qu'est-ce qu'il va ce passer quand toutes les nations seront endett  250% du PIB comme le Japon ?
Et ce n'est que la dette publique, il y a la dette des mnages et la dette prive.
Les gens n'ont plus de patrimoine.

La croissance a atteint 0,4 % en France au troisime trimestre
Mais en comptant la drogue dans le PIB, on a du mal  masquer le fait qu'on est en rcession.

Plein de pays comme les USA ou l'Espagne, s'endettent de 15$ pour gnrer 1$ de PIB.
Aucun patron ne ferait a, c'est pas comme a que tu gres une entreprise...




> croire au communisme c'est dbile


Je vous trouve intolrant, il faut respecter les opinions d'autrui.




> Si en France les entreprises taient pas entraves par des impts et charges excessives, et des rglement stupides, les gens gagneraient peut tre le double de maintenant et il y aurais pas de chmage.


En France il y a un filet de scurit, il y a le RSA, la retraite, la scurit sociale, etc.
Comme a quand quelqu'un va faire une chimio pour son cancer il ne se retrouve pas ruin.


_ droite on pense que les chmeurs y devraient pas fumer, a donne le cancer et le cancer il faut l'interdire  ceux qui peuvent pas se payer eux mme leur chimio et leur perruque
 gauche on pense que le cancer a doit tre accessible  tous_

Par contre c'est vrai qu'il y a trop d'administratif.
Il faudrait repenser le systme depuis le dbut pour tout simplifier.

Le chmage est une volont politique, pour maintenir les salaires bas.
C'est une ide des gros patrons  la base.
Au dbut ils ont fait venir des trangers pour avoir de la main d'oeuvre non qualifi pas cher.
Et aprs ils ont fait le regroupement familial pour crer du chmage.




> regarde partout dans le monde, communisme : ruine, capitalisme et conomie de march : Prosprit.


Non mais ouvre les yeux au bout d'un moment.
Le monde est capitaliste, est-ce que tu trouves que l'conomie est prospre ?
Le capitalisme a produit les crises de 1913, de 1929, de 2008, etc.




> Wow. Donc donner de l'argent  un pauvre, ca ne sert  rien car il va l'utiliser en alcool, en drogue et en filles de joie. Collector l quand mme.


Mingolito est prcieux car il soutient la politique de Macron, ce qui est extrmement rare  trouver.
C'est un vritable sujet d'tude, on peut essayer de comprendre ce que pensent les pro Macron.  :8O:  (c'est fascinant)

Il faut penser "LREM" (ou "printemps" ^^), comme a :
Chmeurs qui partent en vacances aux Bahamas: nouveau malaise chez LREM



> lu de Seine-Maritime, le dput Damien Adam estime en effet: *Quand vous tes salari et que vous voyez certaines personnes qui partent en vacances aux Bahamas grce  l'assurance chmage, il est lgitime de se dire que ce systme marche sur la tte!*
> 
> Nous souhaitons que les demandeurs d'emploi se disent que la nation leur fait confiance  condition de respecter les rgles, poursuit-il, visiblement trs inspir par le porte-parole du gouvernement Christophe Castaner. Ce dernier avait dj jug  la mi-octobre que *la libert, ce n'est pas de bnficier des allocations-chmage pour partir deux ans en vacances*. Une sortie qui avait suscit une leve de boucliers.
> 
> chauds par les prcdentes broncas, les responsables LREM ont cette fois rapidement pris leurs distances avec cette nouvelle charge contre les demandeurs d'emploi. Ces propos n'engagent que celui qui les a tenus et ne refltent pas du tout la position du groupe, a rapidement tranch la porte-parole du groupe LREM Aurore Berg, interroge par le Lab. Sentant monter le vent mauvais, Damien Adam a lui-mme pris les devants sur Twitter ce jeudi matin: Je regrette que mes propos aient pu blesser. Mon intention n'a jamais t d'incriminer tous les chmeurs, crit-il.


Mingolito pourrait tre un dput LREM ^^




> Tu as juste un discours communiste dbile, car plus il y a de riches dans un pays plus le pays prospre, dans les pays pauvres les riches ont t massacrs.


Tu ne dois pas tre familier avec l'Afrique.
Il y a des pays avec une caste trs trs riche et toute la population est pauvre. (les riches n'ont pas t massacr et le pays est pauvre alors qu'il est plein de richesses qui ne reviennent pas au peuple)
a doit se faire au Qatar aussi.




> Il vaux mieux tre un allemand digne et travailler pour peu mais gagner plus que le RSA et participer au dsendettement que d'tre un franais bon  rien et toucher le RSA financ par de l'augmentation de la dette


Le modle allemand n'est pas applicable en France.
Si t'aimes tellement ce pays tu peux partir y vivre, peut-tre que tu paieras moins de taxes.

tre au RSA gnralement c'est synonyme de divorce, de dpression, d'isolement, etc.
C'est rare les gens qui sont satisfait d'tre au RSA, gnralement ils prfraient bosser.

Si il y avait un peu moins d'vasion fiscale, peut tre qu'on paierait moins de taxes...
Les chiffres astronomiques de l'vasion fiscale



> L'ONG britannique Oxfam estime pour sa part que la fraude fiscale cote chaque anne 60  80 milliards d'euros  la France, soit un montant plus ou moins quivalent au budget de l'Education nationale (68,4 milliards d'euros en 2017).

----------


## Ryu2000

Des Insoumis dus appellent  "prserver" le programme de Mlenchon



> TRIBUNE - Dans le JDD, des (ex)-militants et cadres de La France insoumise s'alarment de l'attitude de la direction du mouvement qui,  leur yeux, a t "happe par la politique institutionnelle et le jeu mdiatique". Pour rflchir  la suite, ils vont lancer un site internet et organiser des confrences thmatiques.
> (...)
> Nous observons avec regret que le travail de fond est dlaiss au profit doprations de communication, parfois dvastatrices


Melenchon subit une campagne de dcrdibilisation, a ne doit pas lui plaire d'tre dans les mdias dans ce contexte.
Il ne devait surement pas penser que le moment o il hurlait sur des policiers allait tre vu par tout le monde...

----------


## Mingolito

Certains ont compris que ce guignol malade et dangereux n'arrivera jamais au pouvoir et donc ils cherchent un plan B.

Il s'est pass la mme chose quand Marine  rat son dbat contre Macron au 2eme tour et est pass du mme coup pour une dbile ignare, incomptente et malsaine, un tas de rats du RN  quitt le navire pour rejoindre Laurent Wauquiez ( qui est pas plus crdible au passage).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Certains ont compris que ce guignol malade et dangereux n'arrivera jamais au pouvoir et donc ils cherchent un plan B.


La plupart des politiciens ne veulent pas atteindre le pouvoir, ils sont juste l pour le salaire / la retraite / les nombreux privilges.
tre lu c'est un rgime spcial ^^




> Il s'est pass la mme chose quand Marine  rat son dbat contre Macron au 2eme tour


Ouais elle n'avait pas du suffisamment se prparer...
Le FN devrait choisir quelqu'un d'autre, elle est nulle. (cela dit Hollande a bien t lu prsident, donc tout est possible)




> un tas de rats du RN  quitt le navire pour rejoindre Laurent Wauquiez


Qui par exemple ?
a me parait bizarre de passer du FN  l'UMP...
Wauquiez est toujours mieux que Sarkozy !

Le FN change, il se rapproche du sionisme.
Marine Lepen a t protg par la LDJ dans une manifestation...
Qui est derrire la LDJ, accuse d'avoir bouscul Jean-Luc Mlenchon et protg Marine Le Pen

Je viens de tomber l-dessus en faisant mes recherches :
Vu dIsral. Lhomme politique le plus dtest par Isral, Mlenchon



> Hier, jour noir pour J.L Mlenchon. En Isral les images incroyables prisent en direct de cet homme face  la justice nont pas du tout mu les israliens. Simple rappel en qui concerne limage de ce leader politique : ctait en dbut danne 2018.
> (...)
> Des propos de Francis Kalifat sur RTL :  La surreprsentation des antismites, tant  lextrme droite qu lextrme gauche, rend ces deux partis infrquentables. A nos yeux, ils ne sont pas les bienvenus. *Ils ont besoin dclaircir les positions, et notamment Jean-Luc Mlenchon et lextrme gauche, en ce qui concerne le boycott dIsral*, la haine dIsral dans notre pays.


Melenchon est maintenant l'ennemi des sionistes et des francs-maons.
Des francs-maons veulent jecter Jean-Luc Mlenchon du Grand Orient  cause de son attitude lors des perquisitions



> Une motion rclamant la "suspension temporaire" de l'Insoumis du Grand Orient de France (GODF) a recueilli 30 voix pour, et 3 contre. Jean-Luc Mlenchon, entr dans la franc-maonnerie en 1983, est vis en raison de son "*comportement vis--vis des magistrats, des policiers et des journalistes*".


Peut-tre que Melenchon va changer de carrire comme Fillion.
Psychologiquement c'est destructeur de se prendre une campagne comme a.
Quand d'un coup la police, la justice et les mdias te sautent tous dessus, c'est pas facile...

----------


## Ryu2000

Sarah Soilihi : Je quitte La France Insoumise qui, malheureusement, se replie sur elle-mme



> Oratrice du mouvement de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, la trentenaire ne veut plus d'une gauche des tribuns mais qui renoue avec les citoyens.
> 
> Elle claque la porte. Sarah Soilihi, oratrice de La France Insoumise, a dcid de quitter le mouvement. Elle met en avant des dsaccords stratgiques, notamment la liste des candidats pour les lections europennes de mai prochain. Sportive de haut niveau et ancienne candidate aux lgislatives de 2017  Marseille, *elle se rapproche du mouvement Gnration.s de Benot Hamon afin de mener le combat europen de toutes (s)es forces*.
> (...)
> Il ny a pas de rupture, parce que je naime pas lide des gauches irrconciliables. Mais on est  un carrefour, et nous avons un dsaccord sur le chemin que la gauche doit prendre. Les excs dans la communication ont fini par brouiller la ligne politique : *sur lEurope, les migrants, lcologie. La gauche doit tre elle-mme, pas se laisser emmener dans la monte des nationalismes*. Il faut lever le niveau gnral des consciences en se saisissant de cette lection europenne. Ne pas la rduire  un rfrendum franco-franais contre Macron. Cest difficile mais il ne faut pas prendre de raccourcis lectoralistes.
> (...)
> Je vais mener le combat europen de toutes mes forces, dans la dmarche ouverte de Gnration.s, *pour mettre KO les ultralibraux et les nationalistes*. Je sais dj que dautres, des gens engags dans le concret, dans le social, dans les entreprises ou le mouvement associatif, engagent la mme convergence que moi pour une liste de gauche multicolore et avant tout citoyenne. *La priorit cest de rompre avec le pessimisme, en laborant un programme davenir positif pour une Europe plus fraternelle*. Et de choisir, avec ce combat, la gauche quon veut dessiner pour demain.


Est-ce que gnration point s deviendra aussi populaire que FI ?
Benoit Hamon a fait un petit score aux prsidentielles, alors qu'il avait des ides novatrices. (il tait peut-tre top en avance sur son temps ^^)
Benot Hamon sur RTL : refuser de lgaliser le cannabis est "hypocrite"
Qui bnficierait du  revenu universel  de Benot Hamon ?

----------


## Mingolito

Mlenchon est cuit et les rats quittent le navire  ::mouarf:: 

Il pourra toujours rester dans son rle d'aboyeur communiste public pour vomir des absurdits comme : "Le Vnzuela de Maduro est un exemple  suivre"  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Est-ce que gnration point s deviendra aussi populaire que FI ?
> Benoit Hamon a fait un petit score aux prsidentielles, alors qu'il avait des ides novatrices. (il tait peut-tre top en avance sur son temps ^^)


Sachant que Glucksmann vient de monter un nouveau "parti de gauche" (lol), qui risque probablement d'aspirer une partie des voix du PS / Point S / whatever, je doute fortement d'une popularit identique d'Hamon  une futur prsidentielle puisque la "gauche" sera encore plus divise.

Si FI se casse la gueule, il n'y aura plus rien  gauche de macron avant trs longtemps...

----------


## Invit

Je pense que la gauche  tout  gagner  avoir un parti modr jeune (dans le sens, pas suffisamment vieux pour tre compltement corrompu), qui reprsente quand mme un sacr paquet de personnes. Sinon, les anciennes voix du PS moribond se tournent vers LREM plutt que vers FI. Perso, j'attends de voir ce que a donne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mlenchon est cuit et les rats quittent le navire


Le plus important ce sont les lecteurs.
Peut-tre qu'ils seront nombreux  voter pour les candidats du parti.




> Si FI se casse la gueule, il n'y aura plus rien  gauche de macron avant trs longtemps...


Il y a bien l'UPR qui est au centre et le centre c'est  la gauche de Macron.  ::P: 

Peut-tre que les partis de Gauche vont faire une alliance sacr du genre "Front Populaire".




> Sinon, les anciennes voix du PS moribond se tournent vers LREM plutt que vers FI.


Non mais ok, une grosse partie des lecteurs du PS ont vot Macron aux prsidentielles, mais l ils ne vont surement pas reproduire la mme erreur...
Tout le monde est fch aprs LREM maintenant.
Ils ont fait trop de choses contre le peuple pour quel les citoyens franais considrent srieusement de voter LREM ! (Quoi que... Les gens ne retiennent pas les leons  ::(: )




> Les excs dans la communication ont fini par brouiller la ligne politique : sur lEurope, les migrants, lcologie. La gauche doit tre elle-mme, pas se laisser emmener dans la monte des nationalismes.


Moi j'aimerai un parti de gauche : nationaliste, anti UE et un peu moins laxiste au niveau de l'immigration.
Je ne vois pas ce qui ne plait pas  Sarah Soilihi dans ce projet... Enfin bon chacun ses gots...

===
Juste avant que tout lui tombe dessus, Melenchon avait un tout petit peu critiqu l'UE :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon fait le grand procs de l'Europe



> *Le patron des Insoumis estime que l'UE est  l'origine des grands maux de notre temps*. Pour les europennes, il veut donner une  racle   Macron.
> 
> *Tout a, c'est l'Europe !*  s'exclame-t-il avec vhmence, aprs avoir critiqu la privatisation  venir de 150 barrages hydrauliques franais. Comprendre :  Tout a, c'est la faute de l'Europe.  Voil comment Jean-Luc Mlenchon aurait pu intituler le discours prononc samedi soir devant un millier de sympathisants en guise de clture des AMFiS d't de La France insoumise  Marseille.

----------


## Mingolito

> Si FI se casse la gueule, il n'y aura plus rien  gauche de macron avant trs longtemps...


FI c'est le parti  la botte de Mlenchon, parti  la mme finalit que le RN :  dtourner des fonds public pour que le leader (et ici sa meuf) s'enrichissent et puissent avoir le mme niveau de vie d'un grand patron. Donc si Mlenchon coule, FI aussi, et inversement.
Sinon FI ca existe dj ailleurs et a s'appelle le Parti Communiste.

FI a t cr pour se dmarquer de l'image (merdique) communiste d'une part et d'autre part pour liminer tout processus dmocratique et avoir un parti au service d'un pouvoir totalitaire stalinien.
C'est donc juste un "parti communiste priv" renomm pour faire joli pour des raisons marketing.
En fait si on y pense FI c'est juste une socit commerciale cr pour que Mlencbon puisse se faire du fric sur le dos des gogos et de l'tat.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je pense que la gauche  tout  gagner  avoir un parti modr jeune


Oui enfin, il a t conseill de l'ancien prsident georgien (centre-droit), qui tait ultra-libral et atlantiste  fond, et une bonne partie de son programme est pomp chez FI (re lol du coup pour un gars qui fait plus gauche caviar), si c'est pas pour diluer encore plus les voix entre FI, ce nouveau parti, Hamon, le PS, etc. pour les empcher d'tre lu, je vois pas trop...

C'est un peu un Macron version "gauche" mais pas trop  gauche quand mme. ^^

----------


## Mingolito

> Moi j'aimerai un parti de gauche : nationaliste, anti UE et un peu moins laxiste au niveau de l'immigration.


Ce que tu veux c'est le programme du parti communiste de Georges Marchais
J'ai une bonne nouvelle pour toi, ce parti existe de nos jours, c'est le RN : Programme conomique de gauche et orientation anti immigration, tu as plus qu' voter RN  ::mouarf:: 

Explications : Marine Le Pen est-elle la vraie fille de Georges Marchais ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je pense que la gauche  tout  gagner  avoir un parti modr jeune (dans le sens, pas suffisamment vieux pour tre compltement corrompu), qui reprsente quand mme un sacr paquet de personnes. Sinon, les anciennes voix du PS moribond se tournent vers LREM plutt que vers FI. Perso, j'attends de voir ce que a donne.


Le problme c'est que "gauche modre" veut dire aucune rupture de fond avec le modle actuel. Centre-gauche qui veut continuer  foncer dans le mur mais peut-tre un peu moins vite que la droite, quoi. Du coup, aucun intrt rel. Vu qu'Hamon est essentiellement un bobo utopiste et que le PCF est un parti de vieux qui agonise, si la FI se dsintgre il n'y aura plus de vritable alternative  gauche.

----------


## Invit

> Oui enfin, il a t conseill de l'ancien prsident georgien (centre-droit), qui tait ultra-libral et atlantiste  fond, et une bonne partie de son programme est pomp chez FI (re lol du coup pour un gars qui fait plus gauche caviar), si c'est pas pour diluer encore plus les voix entre FI, ce nouveau parti, Hamon, le PS, etc. pour les empcher d'tre lu, je vois pas trop...
> 
> C'est un peu un Macron version "gauche" mais pas trop  gauche quand mme. ^^


J'ai apprci le programme qu'il proposait aux prsidentielles (le type, je ne le connais pas, je n'ai pas t jusqu' regarder son CV puisque de toute faon j'ai vot Poutou  ::P: ). J'ai du mal  croire qu'il cacherait un fond ultra-libral, et il est trop lucide (ou plutt trop peu  ct de la plaque) pour tre le pur produit de la gauche caviar. 
En ce qui concerne FI, il faut que tu te rendes compte que bien des gens ne sont pas prts  voter pour un parti qui s'appelle France _Insoumise_ (le mot est fort quand mme,  la base il dsigne plutt des groupes minoritaires voire marginaux). Encore moins pour Mlenchon, qui n'est pas vraiment ce qu'on appelle un modr. Entre FI et LREM, il y a un norme foss. Tu ne peux pas reprocher aux gens au milieu de ne pas tous se rallier  FI. 
Quant  l'unification de la gauche, je n'y crois pas. On voit ce que a donne aux US, si c'est pour avoir le choix entre une Hillary et un Donald, non merci. Je prfre une gauche divise, mais des citoyens reprsents. Mme au prix Macron (et tu peux me croire, a me cote de le dire).

----------


## Invit

> Le problme c'est que "gauche modre" veut dire aucune rupture de fond avec le modle actuel. Centre-gauche qui veut continuer  foncer dans le mur mais peut-tre un peu moins vite que la droite, quoi. Du coup, aucun intrt rel. Vu qu'Hamon est essentiellement un bobo utopiste et que le PCF est un parti de vieux qui agonise, si la FI se dsintgre il n'y aura plus de vritable alternative  gauche.


Je suis d'accord, mais justement il y a beaucoup d'lecteurs qui ne sont pas pour une rupture de fond. Je ne suis pas pour la dsintgration de FI, je pense que les deux doivent coexister.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Quant  l'unification de la gauche, je n'y crois pas. On voit ce que a donne aux US, si c'est pour avoir le choix entre une Hillary et un Donald, non merci. Je prfre une gauche divise, mais des citoyens reprsents. Mme au prix Macron (et tu peux me croire, a me cote de le dire).


En mme temps, aux USA entre Trump et Sanders on a vu un renouveau de la gauche qui est dsormais  un niveau jamais vu depuis la prsidence Truman (45-53), voire avant. Voyant cette exprience, je me dis qu'il aurait mieux valu pour la France que Marine Le Pen batte Macron et provoque contre elle une mobilisation de ce genre  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> En mme temps, aux USA entre Trump et Sanders on a vu un renouveau de la gauche qui est dsormais  un niveau jamais vu depuis la prsidence Truman (45-53), voire avant. Voyant cette exprience, je me dis qu'il aurait mieux valu pour la France que Marine Le Pen batte Macron et provoque contre elle une mobilisation de ce genre


Certes, mais le problme est justement que Sanders a perdu aux primaires. Du coup, le renouveau n'a-t-il pas t touff dans l'uf ? (C'est une vraie question, je ne suis l'actu politique US que trs superficiellement.)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Certes, mais le problme est justement que Sanders a perdu aux primaires. Du coup, le renouveau n'a-t-il pas t touff dans l'uf ? (C'est une vraie question, je ne suis l'actu politique US que trs superficiellement.)


Apparemment, il y a un vrai bouillon de culture (dans le bon sens du terme) qui se dgage dans le parti dmocrate US, et de nouvelles ttes ont t lues lors des "midterm"

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Certes, mais le problme est justement que Sanders a perdu aux primaires. Du coup, le renouveau n'a-t-il pas t touff dans l'uf ? (C'est une vraie question, je ne suis l'actu politique US que trs superficiellement.)


Si Hillary avait gagn, il y a de fortes chances que cela aurait t le cas. Mais elle a perdu et le mouvement anti-Trump a nergis comme jamais les progressistes, particulirement les plus jeunes (voir par exemple l'article de Vox sur les midterms).

De plus je crois que le Parti Dmocrate a appris une leon prcieuse en 2016: reprsenter les minorits c'est bien, mais a ne doit pas se faire en mprisant la classe ouvrire blanche (qui reste majoritaire parmi les pauvres) et les syndicats, qui avaient donn la victoire  Trump malgr leurs racines  gauche. La politique identitaire (_identity politics_) et des intrts spcifiques (_special interests_) des Clinton n'est pas que moralement rprhensible, mais aussi lectoralement dsastreuse et je pense que mme la gauche des Dmocrates avait besoin de ce rappel.

Ce sont ces parallle qui me font penser ( contrecur, hein) que MLP aurait t moins dsastreuse que Macron. Certes, 2017-22 a n'aurait pas t mieux, peut-tre mme pire que maintenant, mais en rompant avec le _mainstream_ a aurait pu impulser un virage salutaire. Alors qu'avec Macron, on n'entrevoit qu'une succession de politiques sinistres  la Sarko-Hollande-Macron...

----------


## Grogro

> De plus je crois que le Parti Dmocrate a appris une leon prcieuse en 2016: reprsenter les minorits c'est bien, mais a ne doit pas se faire en mprisant la classe ouvrire blanche (qui reste majoritaire parmi les pauvres) et les syndicats, qui avaient donn la victoire  Trump malgr leurs racines  gauche. La politique identitaire (_identity politics_) et des intrts spcifiques (_special interests_) des Clinton n'est pas que moralement rprhensible, mais aussi lectoralement dsastreuse et je pense que mme la gauche des Dmocrates avait besoin de ce rappel.


Certains membres du parti dmocrate semblent avoir compris que la "politique de l'identit" et le politiquement correct sont des poisons pour la dmocratie. Clinton, Warren et Pelosi, et tout l'establishment dmocrate n'ont toujours rien compris. 

Sur ce sujet, Kwame Appiah et Fukuyama sont tout particulirement  lire : https://www.economist.com/books-and-...ntity-politics

Rahm Emanuel (le maire de Chicago, proche d'Obama) a compris un autre aspect de la dfaite des dmocrates, la dimension conomique et sociale, tout aussi capitale : https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/ar...jority/574966/

----------


## Ryu2000

> Certes, mais le problme est justement que Sanders a perdu aux primaires.


Il parait qu'en fait il aurait pu gagner mais que les lections ont t truques... C'est peut-tre vrai, venant d'Hillary ce ne serait pas surprenant.
Democrats rigged the 2016 primary for Hillary Clinton, claims former DNC chair

Could Bernie Sanders have won a primary that wasn't 'rigged'? Um.



> Asked about the allegations on CNN Thursday, Massachusetts Democrat Elizabeth Warren, who had held out endorsing Clinton until after she secured the nomination in June of 2016, said she agreed that the system was "rigged" for Clinton.





> Entre FI et LREM, il y a un norme foss. Tu ne peux pas reprocher aux gens au milieu de ne pas tous se rallier  FI.


On peut reprocher  certains d'avoir rallier LREM par contre !




> si la FI se dsintgre il n'y aura plus de vritable alternative  gauche.


Melenchon avait le soutien du systme, l il semblerait qu'il va tre remplacer par Raphal Glucksmann et son parti "Place publique".
L'essayiste Raphal Glucksmann lance un nouveau parti  gauche : Place publique

Il faut faire gaffe aux nouveaux partis qui apparaissent de nulle part et dont l'ensemble des mdias parlent.
C'est comme LREM et a a trs mal fini cette histoire... Jespre que LREM va disparaisse aussi vite qu'il est apparu.
On risque d'entendre beaucoup parler de "Place Publique" dans les mois  venir.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> J'ai apprci le programme qu'il proposait aux prsidentielles (le type, je ne le connais pas, je n'ai pas t jusqu' regarder son CV puisque de toute faon j'ai vot Poutou ). J'ai du mal  croire qu'il cacherait un fond ultra-libral, et il est trop lucide (ou plutt trop peu  ct de la plaque) pour tre le pur produit de la gauche caviar.


Ultra-libral peut-tre pas, mais  mon avis, pas non plus compltement contre, je me trompe peut-tre, mais vu son passif, je le vois plus dans la continuit d'un PS ou  peine plus  gauche, que du ct de FI / Poutou, niveau libralisme.





> En ce qui concerne FI, il faut que tu te rendes compte que bien des gens ne sont pas prts  voter pour un parti qui s'appelle France _Insoumise_ (le mot est fort quand mme,  la base il dsigne plutt des groupes minoritaires voire marginaux). Encore moins pour Mlenchon, qui n'est pas vraiment ce qu'on appelle un modr.


Bof, Mlenchon n'est pas pass loin du 2me tour, et le gouvernement actuel sait bien que a sent mauvais pour tre rlu. Dans le cas d'un mme trio de tte aux prochaines lections, il y a de grande chance que cela finisse entre JLM et MLP, avec du coup, une victoire de Mlenchon "pour faire barrage". 

D'o l'acharnement mdiatique sur JLM ces derniers temps, c'est pour empcher cela. C'est pour cela que les journaux parlent plus de la faon dont il a ragit  la perquisition que sur le pourquoi de la perquisition elle-mme (normal puisque pour l'instant il n'y a rien  dire, puisqu'il n'y a que des soupons et pas de vraies preuves.) 

Maintenant, ceux qui s'offusquent de la faon dont il a ragit, ont du dormir dans une grotte ces 10 dernires annes ou plus, ce n'est pas comme si on ne savait pas que c'tait un sanguin qui part au quart de tour sur certains sujets, il n'y a rien de neuf la-dedans et pourtant encore une fois, il a pratiquement fini au second tour. 





> Entre FI et LREM, il y a un norme foss. Tu ne peux pas reprocher aux gens au milieu de ne pas tous se rallier  FI.
> 
> Quant  l'unification de la gauche, je n'y crois pas. On voit ce que a donne aux US, si c'est pour avoir le choix entre une Hillary et un Donald, non merci. Je prfre une gauche divise, mais des citoyens reprsents. Mme au prix Macron (et tu peux me croire, a me cote de le dire).


Je ne leur reproche pas de ne pas se rallier  FI (je ne vote pas moi-mme pour eux, cela serait mal venu lol), je dis juste que, la multiplicit des partis de gauche, ne peut faire que diviser les voix. Aprs je ne dis pas qu'on doit avoir un systme bi-parti comme aux USA, on peut trs bien avoir 1 parti d'extrme gauche, un parti de gauche un peu plus modr, un parti centre-gauche, etc. Par contre avoir X partis de chaque, parce qu'ils sont en dsaccords les uns et les autres sur un seul point ou deux, a ne fait que diluer les voix et cela ne les mnera jamais  rien niveau prsidentiel.

On a bien vu ce que cela a donn depuis une bonne quarantaine d'annes avec tous les pseudos partis communistes / travailleurs / extrme gauche (mme les colos  vrai dire), enfin tous ceux senss tre  gauche du PS, il y a toujours plusieurs partis de chaque  pratiquement chaque prsidentielle, et ils font tous des scores ridicules (en dehors de Mlenchon la dernire fois).

Aprs le gouvernement joue  un jeu dangereux et  double tranchant en essayant de virer Mlenchon, car je pense qu'il leur fait "plus de bien que de mal" (si je puis dire), du fait de son caractre justement. Car normment de gens chez FI, sont derrire le programme plus que derrire Mlenchon (quoi qu'en dise certains ici), suffit de voir le "succs" des dputs FI qui sont beaucoup soutenus sur les diffrents rseaux sociaux, on parle presque autant d'eux que de JLM, et une liste FI avec le mme programme, mais avec quelqu'un de plus modr et moins dans l'excs que Mlenchon, pourrait justement attirer plus de monde  mon avis.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bof, Mlenchon n'est pas pass loin du 2me tour, et le gouvernement actuel sait bien que a sent mauvais pour tre rlu. Dans le cas d'un mme trio de tte aux prochaines lections, il y a de grande chance que cela finisse entre JLM et MLP, avec du coup, une victoire de Mlenchon "pour faire barrage".


Surtout, on peut penser qu'aprs les checs sous Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron, de la politique conomique ultra-librale, les franais ragissent enfin en prenant un virage  contre sens. L'exemple du Portugal est intressant. A voir ce que a donnera dans un futur proche. C'est d'ailleurs assez marrant de voir les mdias se focaliser sur l'chec de la politique italienne (alors mme qu'elle vient d'tre mise en place, et donc que l'on a aucune ide de ce qu'elle va rellement produire), et le silence radio/tv complet sur le succs d'une politique  contre courant de la pense ultralibrale de Bruxelles mene depuis 2016 au Portugal. tonnant, non ? :;): 





> D'o l'acharnement mdiatique sur JLM ces derniers temps, c'est pour empcher cela. C'est pour cela que les journaux parlent plus de la faon dont il a ragit  la perquisition que sur le pourquoi de la perquisition elle-mme (normal puisque pour l'instant il n'y a rien  dire, puisqu'il n'y a que des soupons et pas de vraies preuves.) 
> 
> Maintenant, ceux qui s'offusquent de la faon dont il a ragit, ont du dormir dans une grotte ces 10 dernires annes ou plus, ce n'est pas comme si on ne savait pas que c'tait un sanguin qui part au quart de tour sur certains sujets, il n'y a rien de neuf la-dedans et pourtant encore une fois, il a pratiquement fini au second tour.


Et croire que FI c'est uniquement JLM, c'est se foutre le doigt dans l'il. Contrairement  ce que les mdias se complaisent  faire croire, JLM qui est loin d'tre un imbcile, sait trs bien qu'en 2022, l'ge l'empchera plus que toutes autres choses  tre candidat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'exemple du Portugal est intressant.


Le Portugal fait un bras d'honneur conomique  Bruxelles, et c'est un  miracle 



> Cest un  miracle  embarrassant pour Bruxelles car *il repose sur une politique anti-austrit totalement contraire  la doxa conomique impose par la technostructure europenne aux tats membres.* 
> Et si les rsultats spectaculaires obtenus par le gouvernement de gauche dAntonio Costa depuis bientt trois ans se poursuivent, cest tout le rfrentiel europen inspir du modle allemand qui pourrait sen trouver boulevers. 
> Discrtement donc, car pour la Commission europenne, citer Lisbonne en exemple reviendrait  se dsavouer, *le Portugal accomplit des prouesses conomiques l o la plupart des pays de la zone euro chouent ou touchent aux limites du systme.*





> en 2022, l'ge l'empchera plus que toutes autres choses  tre candidat.


Vu le calendrier on dirait plutt que les mdias veulent le pourrir son parti pour les lections europennes.
Ils essaient de ramener les voies de la France Insoumise vers la Place Publique.

F.I. s'est fait descendre, P.P. pousse comme un champignon,  6 mois des europennes.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> F.I. s'est fait descendre, P.P. pousse comme un champignon,  6 mois des prsidentielles.


Les fameuses prsidentielles de 2019...  ::aie:: 


Relis-toi avant de poster. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

> Relis-toi avant de poster.


Dsol, je suis encore malade et trs fatigu.
J'ai bien crit "europennes" 2 lignes avant, et dans le contexte il n'y a mme pas besoin de lire le mot pour savoir comment a fini...
Quelles sont les lections qui auront lieu en mai 2019 ?

===
17 novembre : "Je ne veux pas laisser a  Marine Le Pen", lance Franois Ruffin sur RTL



> Franois Ruffin dit entendre la colre des Franais et vouloir les soutenir le 17 novembre. Il prend l'exemple de l'une d'entre eux, "Jessica, auxiliaire de vie sociale dont les frais kilomtriques ne sont pas rembourss quand elle se dplace d'une personne ge  l'autre".
> 
> "Il y a dans ce pays des millions de gens qui comptent leurs sous aprs la virgule. Nous mme nous ne le savons pas. Les gens qui passent  la radio, les gens qui sont  l'Assemble, les gens qui sont dans les ministres, nous avons cess de compter", reconnat-il, voquant un "divorce" dans la socit.


Les discours populistes sont toujours sympa  :8-): 
Je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il y a une sparation entre d'un ct les mdias et les lus et de l'autre les franais modeste.

----------


## Mingolito

*Entrisme, copinage, surfacturation... Un livre dmonte le "systme Mlenchon"*
*Dans "Mlenchon, aux portes du pouvoir", Mlanie Delattre et Clment Fayol dcrivent une formation aux mains d'une petite bande qui se connat depuis plus de 20 ans.* 



<<C'est une plonge ultra-documente au sein de La France insoumise. Deux journalistes viennent de publier "Mlenchon, aux portes du pouvoir" aux ditions First, une enqute de plusieurs mois sur le mouvement de l'ancien snateur socialiste, arriv en quatrime position  l'lection prsidentielle. Loin de la communication officielle de la formation, ils racontent la prise de pouvoir de Jean-Luc Mlenchon et ses proches au sein de la nbuleuse insoumise, et les petites *combines mises en place pendant la campagne prsidentielle pour se mnager de confortables rentres d'argent*. "Celui qui sans cesse attaque le systme n'apprcie rien tant que l'exploiter  ses propres fins", crivent les deux auteurs, qui dcrivent par le menu les oprations immobilires juteuses pratiques par la direction de la France insoumise, et *les factures sales adresses par les lieutenants mlenchonistes*  la commission des comptes de campagne, notamment via "Alexis Corbire Communications", la micro-entreprise du dput de Montreuil, et Mediascop, la socit de *Sophia Chikirou*, qui dirigeait la communication de "JLM" lors de la prsidentielle. Au travers de cette investigation pousse, les journalistes dressent un tat des lieux inquitant de la France insoumise et de son leader, au moment o ce dernier ambitionne de prendre le pouvoir.

*Copinage, surfacturation, montages immobiliers*... Alors qu'une *information judiciaire* vient d'tre ouverte sur les comptes de campagne de Jean-Luc Mlenchon pour *"escroquerie*" et "tentative d'escroquerie", le livre dcrit l'attention minutieuse avec laquelle les dirigeants de La France insoumise ont veill  ce que tous frais les engags dans le cadre de la campagne prsidentielle - mme les moins justifis - soient adresss  la commission nationale des comptes de campagne. Comme cette facture de 6.000 euros de "relooking" rgle en 2016  la socit de l'une des petites mains de l'quipe du dput europen. L'acquisition du sige du Parti de gauche en 2013, rue Doudeauville dans le 18e arrondissement de Paris, sous le rgime d'une SCI dtenue  99% par la formation politique, apparat directement pense pour permettre quatre ans plus tard  cette petite socit de facturer la location d'une partie du btiment  ... l'quipe de campagne de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, au prix de 4.000 euros par mois. Lors de la prsidentielle, ce sont les micro-entreprises insoumises qui fleurissent, comme "Alexis Corbire Communication", qui fait payer au candidat plus de 14.350 euros pour diverses interventions tlvises ou "Perdereau Agence Conseil EvenementS", la socit du maire adjoint du Mans Patrice Perderau, qui facture 385 euros la journe. Les proches du leader de la gauche sont bien servis : 500 bouteilles de vin blanc estampilles LFI sont commandes auprs d'un "ancien camarade de lyce" de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, 100.000 pin's de campagne  son ex-attache de presse Hlne Magdo...
Une petite bande aux manettes de La France insoumise

Au sein de La France insoumise, Jean-Luc Mlenchon et ses proches rgnent sans partage. "A l'exception de Manuel Bompard et de la communicante Sophia Chikirou, recrues plus rcentes, il s'agit de la mme petite bande qui entoure l'ex-rebelle du PS depuis prs de vingt ans et qui l'a suivi dans toutes ses aventures politiques", crivent les deux journalistes : les "amoureux de la France insoumise" Raquel Garrido et Alexis Corbire, la co-responsable du programme de La France insoumise Charlotte Girard, l'homme des argumentaires Bastien Lachaud, l'ancien maire de Viry-Chtillon Gabriel Amard, deux transfuges du Parti de gauche Martine Billard et Eric Coquerel et la trsorire historique Marie-Pierre Oprandi. Les "pices rapportes", venues du Parti socialiste ou des cologistes, ne sont pas admises dans le cercle dirigeant et ne sont pas mises dans la confidence. Une "obsession du contrle" qui ne souffre aucune contestation. "Avec lui ou contre lui, il n'y a pas de place pour la nuance", expliquent les deux journalistes qui rapportent les cas de personnalits cartes du jour au lendemain parce qu'elles refusaient de suivre la ligne du lider maximo. "Avant de partir du PS, il m'avait invit dans son restaurant habituel du Xe arrondissement de Paris, se souvient une figure de la jeunesse socialiste. Il avait t trs chaleureux  me dire que sa place tait avec lui. J'ai dclin sa proposition et depuis il ne m'a plus adress la parole." Source >>>


Pour ses fanboys, vous vous sentez pas con d'avoir soutenu cet escroc ?  ::koi:: 

Ah oui j'oubliais, la "prsomption d'innocence"  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ah oui j'oubliais, la "prsomption d'innocence"


Et oui c'est chiant hein...

C'est quand mme moche, a fait 20 ans que a dur, tout le monde est au courant, il y a suffisamment de preuve pour crire un livre, mais il n'a jamais t inquit ? Doivent pas tre si videntes que a les preuves alors...



Sinon j'aime les gens qui pensent qu'un livre prouve tout.  ::roll:: 

Tiens le livre d'un mec qui affirme que la Terre est plate :

https://www.amazon.fr/Flat-Earth-Con.../dp/1312627166

N'importe qui peut crire un livre sur ce qu'il veut, c'est pas pour autant que la vracit des faits est relle...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour ses fanboys, vous vous sentez pas con d'avoir soutenu cet escroc ?


Je prfre avoir soutenu (et soutenir encore) la FI, que de soutenir Macron, traitre  la patrie qui brade sans vergogne les bijoux de la Rpublique  des multinationales de voyous sans scrupules.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Doivent pas tre si videntes que a les preuves alors...


Ouais enfin a arrive qu'une personne passe entre les mailles du filet...
Ne pas tre condamn ne veut pas dire "tre innocent".




> Sinon j'aime les gens qui pensent qu'un livre prouve tout.


Il y a plein d'articles qui parlent des problmes que Melenchon a avec la justice en ce moment.
Un livre a apporte de l'eau au moulin.
Cette histoire c'est comme le Penepole Gate.
C'est une campagne de dcrdibilisation, ses rseaux le lchent, il n'est plus protg.




> N'importe qui peut crire un livre sur ce qu'il veut, c'est pas pour autant que la vracit des faits est relle...


Ouais mais a les gens s'en foutent, ils vont juste entendre/voir/lire que Melenchon a des problmes avec le justice et la masse des gens vont penser qu'il est encore pire que les autres politiciens.




> Je prfre avoir soutenu (et soutenir encore) la FI, que de soutenir Macron,


FI devrait virer Melenchon, comme le FN devrait virer Marine.
Franois Ruffin a une bien meilleure image.




> traitre  la patrie qui brade sans vergogne les bijoux de la Rpublique  des multinationales de voyous sans scrupules.


Ce n'est pas propre  Macron, a ce passe comme a depuis Sarkozy, Hollande n'a pas fait mieux...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ne pas tre condamn ne veut pas dire "tre innocent".


On est d'accord. 

Mais il y a une diffrence entre :

- une enqute qui ne donne rien car pas de preuve (car innocent)
- une enqute qui ne donne rien car pas de preuve (mais coupable quand mme, mais du coup impossible  prouver donc impossible de savoir si ce cas arrive sauf aveux de la personne)
- une enqute qui ne donne pas suffisamment pour condamner (acquitt faute de preuves)
- une enqute qui donne quelque chose mais sans mener  une condamnation (juge achet, dlai de prescription pass, ou autre)
- une enqute qui donne des choses et mnent  une condamnation
- pas d'enqute du tout

Etc. etc.  Et a c'est juste un exemple de cas possibles avec une vraie enqute judiciaire.

Aprs si on commence  inclure tout ce qui est diffamation et autres, on n'est pas sorti du sable... 

Pour l'instant il y a un dbut d'enqute car il y a des prsomptions, tant que l'enqute n'est pas finie, on ne sait mme pas dans quel cas on se trouve, donc impossible de dire si il est coupable ou pas, enfin quand on est un minimum objectif.


Sinon Mlanie Delattre, si on regarde sur son wiki => dj 5 condamnations pour diffamation dans ses crits, donc non, je ne vais pas prendre ce qu'elle crit pour argent comptant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour l'instant il y a un dbut d'enqute car il y a des prsomptions, tant que l'enqute n'est pas finie, on ne sait mme pas dans quel cas on se trouve, donc impossible de dire si il est coupable ou pas, enfin quand on est un minimum objectif.


Ok l on est compltement dans l'esprit de la clbre rplique du commissaire Bials : Laissez la police faire son travail, ds que j'aurai de plus amples informations croyez bien que vous en serez les premiers informs..

Mais bon... Les gens peuvent se dire que comme Melenchon est accus il est probablement au moins aussi pourri que les autres politiciens.
Ils peuvent se dire qu'il n'y a pas de fume sans feu, peut-tre qu'il n'a pas toujours respect toutes les rgles...

Gnralement les lections europennes n'intressent personne.
FI essayait d'incarner l'opposition.
Peut-tre que pour une fois beaucoup de jeunes allaient se dplacer pour voter contre LREM.

----------


## fredoche

> Peut-tre que pour une fois beaucoup de jeunes allaient se dplacer pour voter contre LREM.


pas comme d'autres qui n'hsitent pas  se dplacer en masse pour saluer, soutenir Macron et LREM :
https://www.facebook.com/mlrevuedepr...6618834891442/

Nota Bene :  je ne connais pas ce profil facebook qui a l'air un peu droite droite extrme, j'ai juste vu la vido qui est comme d'habitude difiante. Depuis Sarkozy les prsidents franais ne sont que des fantoches en show tlvis permanent. Sauf que les jeunes, les vrais, ne regardent plus la TV...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf que les jeunes, les vrais, ne regardent plus la TV...


Ils ne votent pas non plus :



> C'est l'un des paramtres les plus clairs : plus les lecteurs sont jeunes, moins ils se sont dplacs pour voter. Mais la dsertion des urnes touche bien plus largement que les 18-24 ans. Entre 25 et 34 ans, seul 3 Franais sont 10 se sont dplacs ce 18 juin.
> Source : Age, diplme, revenus... qui sont les abstentionnistes du second tour des lgislatives ?





> Depuis Sarkozy les prsidents franais ne sont que des fantoches en show tlvis permanent


C'est vrai qu'ont votent mal...
Enchaner Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, a fait mal...
Aujourd'hui les mdias veulent relancer Sgolne et Sarkozy, sachant que Sgolne avait perdu contre Sarkozy en 2007, et que Sarkozy avait perdu contre Hollande en 2012, parce que la majorit des franais ne le supportaient plus.

Il reste plus de 3 ans avant la prochaine prsidentielle, normalement le candidat de l'UMP sera Wauquiez et le PS sera mort  ::P: .

======
Que pensez-vous de la thorie de Melenchon qui dit que les actions des mdias et de la justice ont t motiv par Macron ?
Perquisitions : Mlenchon accuse Macron dun coup mont



> Ce samedi, dans La Provence, le dput des Bouches-du-Rhne passe au niveau suprieur. Aprs avoir dj fait mine danalyser que ctait  la Macronie entre en agonie  qui voulait  faire payer  nous cette agonie , Jean-Luc Mlenchon cible un peu plus encore le prsident, en se gardant toutefois bien de prononcer son nom.  *Le coupable du coup-mont est  l'Elyse* , affirme llu de Marseille, qui se dit  sous le choc .
> 
> Une petite phrase qui risque bien de faire ragir au plus haut de ltat, qui voit Jean-Luc Mlenchon intensifier ses diatribes depuis quelques jours. Le 19 octobre dj, *il estimait que  la Macronie  avait trouv des relais  en instrumentalisant la police, la justice et les mdias* . Trois jours plus tard, il avait regrett une  guerre  mene contre lui par  une partie  de la justice, de la police et des mdias. Et de sen donner  cur joie contre les journalistes, dcrdibilisant volontiers leur rle doutil de la dmocratie.


Est-ce qu'il est possible qu'un gouvernement puisse influencer des mdias ou alors est-ce que Melenchon draille compltement ?

----------


## Gunny

Je ne sais pas si Macron est derrire mais clairement a lui profite. Certes c'est Le Pen qui est alle au second tour, mais ce n'est que grce  1,7 points de plus que Mlenchon. Le Pen comme adversaire est inoffensive, et de toute faon elle se sabote toute seule, mme pas besoin d'inventer des accusations. Mlenchon par contre est plus dangereux et plus difficile  attaquer. Son point faible est qu'il a horreur d'tre accus de quoi que ce soit et entre dans une gesticulation panique et semi-paranoaque qui le discrdite  chaque fois que a arrive. C'est un point faible trs facile  exploiter pour ses adversaires. Personnellement je doute un peu du complot, considrant que ce genre d'affaire arrive  peu prs  tous les politiques assez rgulirement. Mlenchon fait juste beaucoup de bruit quand a arrive, et les mdias adorent relayer son visage tout rouge et ses oreilles qui fument. Je pense qu'il devrait se montrer un peu plus intelligent que a et aller crier dans un oreiller plutt que devant les camras. La polmique s'teint souvent d'elle-mme dans ces cas-l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Certes c'est Le Pen qui est alle au second tour, mais ce n'est que grce  1,7 points de plus que Mlenchon.


Au premier tour Macron a fait 24,01% des exprims, a ne reprsente que 18,19% des inscrits.
La barre pour atteindre le pouvoir est basse.

Lepen : 16,14 % des inscrits
Fillion : 15,16 % des inscrits
Melenchon : 14,84 % des inscrits
_Source : Election prsidentielle 2017 : rsultats globaux du premier tour_

On est pas pass loin d'un Marine VS Fillion.
Mais il y a des lecteurs de l'UMP qui ont vot LREM...




> ce genre d'affaire arrive  peu prs  tous les politiques assez rgulirement.


Ouais mais bon parfois le timing est louche.
Normalement la justice est hyper lente, lors de l'affaire Fillion elle tait drlement efficace pendant un moment.
Ce n'tait pas le protocole standard.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne sais pas si Macron est derrire mais clairement a lui profite.


Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse parler franchement de complot. Mais, vu la compromission qu'il y a entre, l'tat et la Justice, il n'est pas inimaginable que l'tat pousse la Justice  chercher des aiguilles dans les meules de foin de FI afin des les fragiliser. 
Et comme tu le fais remarquer, tout le monde connais le caractre sanguin de Mlenchon, et se doutait qu' force de le pousser dans ses retranchements, il finirait par pter un plomb. On ajoute  cela, le lancement d'une bonne campagne de dnigrements de la presse complice, et le tour est jou. Il ne reste plus qu' prier que ces veaux de franais gobe l'histoire. Et, la majorit de ceux que ne sont rien, de ces gaulois rfractaires, des illettrs, vont aller bler gaiement avec leur bulletin LREM jusqu' l'isoloir, et sauver la peau de Macron "qui a t vachement bien le 11 novembre" aux europennes de mai 2019, avant de passer  la tondeuse fiscale et sociale (double peine Macron Ier, au service du patronnt et des banques).

Le seul doute que j'ai, c'est le timing. C'est pas un peu loin, mai 2019 ? Super Gaffeur Macron a encore le temps de sortir une de ses phrases mprisantes sur le peuple franais qui l'a si gnreusement lu, pourtant...

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'est pas inimaginable que l'tat pousse la Justice  chercher des aiguilles dans les meules de foin de FI afin des les fragiliser.


C'est trs grave ce que vous dites  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
a voudrait dire que la sparation des pouvoirs n'est pas respect !




> Il ne reste plus qu' prier que ces veaux de franais gobe l'histoire. Et, la majorit de ceux que ne sont rien, de ces gaulois rfractaires, des illettrs, vont aller bler gaiement avec leur bulletin LREM jusqu' l'isoloir, et sauver la peau de Macron


Hein ?!
J'y crois pas trop...
Tout le monde dteste LREM et les gens s'en foutent compltement des europennes. L'UE n'intresse pas le peuple.
Les lus europens bossent pour le parti et aprs on vient dire que ce sont des emplois fictifs...




> Super Gaffeur Macron a encore le temps de sortir une de ses phrases mprisantes sur le peuple franais qui l'a si gnreusement lu, pourtant...


Il va continuer de dire au moins 2 grosses conneries par mois, mais qu'est-ce que a change ?
Il en dit tellement qu'on est plus  a prs...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est trs grave ce que vous dites 
> a voudrait dire que la sparation des pouvoirs n'est pas respect !


Y encore quelqu'un qui y croit  ce truc ? Franchement ?  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Y encore quelqu'un qui y croit  ce truc ?


Dans les discours les politiciens disent toujours que c'est extremement important de respecter cette rgle.
Il faut absolument qu'il n'y ait pas de lien entre le pouvoir lgislatif, le pouvoir excutif et le pouvoir judiciaire.
Sinon il y a de l'abus, ce serait comme si une politicienne se mariait avec un journaliste, ce serait scandaleux, il n'y aurait plus d'objectivit...

En pratique c'est n'importe quoi...

----------


## fredoche

Ryu les journalistes ne sont pas objectifs, pas plus que n'importe quel tre humain d'ailleurs, mme s'il le prtendait haut et fort.
Alors qu'ils baisent ensemble, a les rendra un peu plus humain, et tant mieux pour eux

Et dans les faits cette sparation est un leurre, en France il n'y a plus qu'un excutif, comme au Vnzuela d'ailleurs, peut-tre mme pire. Salut mongolito  ::zoubi:: 
La justice en France est digne du tiers-monde, les dlais sont justes inacceptables, tout est fait pour qu'elle soit inefficace.
Et les parlements sont des bureaux d'enregistrement, rien d'autre

Montesquieu est bien loin dsormais

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est drle, Libration sort un article Il y a 10 ans Melenchon a t invit  l'anniversaire de Zemmour ! Aujourd'hui Zemmour est un mchant dextrme-droite et il y avait des riches  cet anniversaire comme Jean-Christophe Cambadlis et Patrick Balkany.
Mlenchon tait-il  l'anniversaire de Zemmour (avec Ricky Martin) ?



> Surtout, il tait  ce moment-l nettement plus frquentable quaujourdhui, comme le reconnat Cambadlis. Il navait pas encore t condamn pour provocation  la discrimination raciale (2011) ou provocation  la haine envers les musulmans (2018). Dans le portrait que nous faisions de lui en 2010, Zemmour stonnait dailleurs dtre uniquement ramen  Marine Le Pen : Si Marine Le Pen pense comme moi je suis ravi ! Vous pourriez me dire que je dfends les mmes ides que Dupont-Aignan, ou que je suis daccord  80% avec Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Mais vous ne me le dtes pas, car vous tes obnubils par le Front national.
> 
> Ce que confirme Cambadlis, pour justifier, dix ans plus tard, sa prsence  cette soire : Il tait alors  un carrefour, entre un tas dides politiques. Il a ramen  cette soire tous ceux  qui ils parlaient  lpoque.


Je trouve a bizarre de ressortir des vieilles news People de 2008  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

Parce que Zemmour a toujours t plutt brillant, et tait capable de produire  l'poque, il y a encore 10 ans, un discours construit, articul, et beaucoup plus mesur qu'il ne l'est aujourd'hui. Il s'est depuis malheureusement enferm dans une bulle de filtres et dans une grille de lecture bien trop totalisante au prisme de laquelle il tort les faits pour les rendre compatibles avec son propre biais de confirmation. Sans compter la nature de la tlvision qui pousse tout polmiste potentiel ou avr vers une simplification, une radicalisation voire une caricature de son propre discours. Parce que seul le buzz fait vendre ("_if it bleed, it leed_". Or, nous sommes ce que nous observons). Cela vaut pour Zemmour ou Finky, cela vaut aussi pour Mlenchon, Onfray, et mme pour Diallo qui a t pousse vers le radicalisme  cause des attaques mdiatiques rptes de gens comme Zemmour.   Il y a un gouffre insondable entre le Zemmour littraire, encore articul mme en 2018 bien qu'enferm dans un biais de confirmation gigantesque (en gros : "tout est la faute de mai 68", sans avoir la moindre ide de ce qu'tait rellement la France, le travail, et l'universit avant mai 68), et le Zemmour mdiatique abruti par la tlvision. Notez qu'il n'a jamais t diabolis par la classe jacassante pour ses attaques racistes, mais pour avoir os briser un tabou et rappeler une vrit historique : la France n'est pas Vichy. 

La pense de Zemmour n'a jamais eu une grande valeur, on est dans l'cume et dans l'motionnel avec lui, avec une grille de lecture qui a toujours t simpliste, mais le Zemmour de 2008 tait rellement encore frquentable.

----------


## Ryu2000

Suite de la campagne de dcrdibilisation de Melenchon :
Le Pen et Mlenchon appellent-ils vraiment, ensemble,  prendre la rue samedi prochain?



> Du ct de la France insoumise, ladoubement a t beaucoup plus progressif, comme lexpliquait il y a quelques jours notre journaliste Rachid Lareche notamment en raison de la tentative de mainmise de lextrme droite sur le mouvement.  une semaine de la mobilisation du 17 novembre contre la hausse du prix des carburants, le patron des insoumis semble avoir modifi sa stratgie. Aprs avoir point du doigt la prsence de personnalits dextrme droite parmi les organisateurs, Mlenchon navait donn aucune consigne : "Des fachos se sont mis dedans, ce nest pas bon pour la lutte. Parmi nos amis, certains veulent y aller. Si nos amis sont dedans, on sera fiers deux, ceux qui ne veulent pas y aller galement." Changement de braquet jeudi soir : "Le 17 novembre est une auto-organisation populaire dont je souhaite le succs, lance Mlenchon  la tribune. Il y a des fachos mais il y en a partout. Il y a aussi beaucoup de fchs. Cette colre est juste !"


La FI est un peu moins conne qu'avant, ils ne disent pas des choses stupides du genre Une personne dextrme droite soutient cette lutte, alors nous ne pouvons pas en faire de mme.
L o Melenchon est nul, c'est qu'il parle de "facho"... Il fait a pour bien montrer qu'il n'est pas proche du RN, mais c'est hyper insultant et mprisant. La haine est plus du ct de la FI que du RN...

Dans ce genre de combat on s'en fout si tu comptes voter  gauche ou  droite, il faut se concentrer sur les points communs et pas sur les diffrences, ce qui fdrent tout le monde c'est la haine envers LREM !  ::P: 
Pour lutter contre LREM les gens du RN et les gens de la FI peuvent bien se retrouver dans la mme manifestation.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Petite vengeance de Jean-Luc sur Twitter, qui demande ironiquement si LREM va aussi tre perquisitionne et tous les fichiers adhrents confisqus.  ::D: 

D'ailleurs la question  1 million : Mingolito va-t-il fait un sujet sur ces salauds de libraux qui ont peut-tre trich sur le financement du parti et qui sont donc aussi des escrocs ? Ou pour une fois va-t-il tre d'accord pour qu'on attende la fin de l'enqute ?  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Mais LREM ne sont pas "extrmistes" et "populistes" alors eux ce n'est pas grave ::roll::

----------


## Ecthelion2

Apparemment non, bien que Mingolito ne traitent pas que les partis extrmistes et populistes, vu qu'il tapait aussi sur le PS, LR, etc,...

Il l'affirmait lui-mme qu'il traitait tous les partis de la mme faon (bon outre qu'on savait que c'tait dj faux car il tait beaucoup plus virulent contre FI que contre le PS ou LR par exemple), mais bon, pas les no-libraux de chez LREM apparemment, comme quoi sa fameuse objectivit...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est marrant de voir comme Melenchon est devenu populiste et mfiant envers les mdias, la justice et la police  ::mouarf:: 
Mlenchon accuse de corruption les "prtendus service d'investigation" des mdias



> Jusqu'ici, le dput des Bouches-du-Rhne se contentait d'appeler ses partisans  "pourrir" ceux qu'il considre comme des "abrutis" et des "diffamateurs". Dsormais, *Jean-Luc Mlenchon accuse les "prtendus service d'investigation" de certains mdias de corrompre des officiers de justice pour obtenir des pices confidentielles.*
> 
> "Il doit pouvoir y avoir un arbitre au moins moral [...] pour les menteurs, qui font profession de mentir et de rpter les mensonges qui sont  leur porte", a dclar le chef de file de la France insoumise ce mardi  la tribune de l'Assemble nationale, lors des dbats portant sur la proposition de loi contre les "fake news".


Il veut faire son mdia maintenant :
"Avec Canal FI, il n'y a pas darnaque" : Mlenchon lance le "vrai mdia" des Insoumis



> Mais attention : Canal FI na rien  voir avec "le Media", la web-tl que Sophia Chikirou a fond puis quitt avec fracas, une web-tl aujourdhui au bord du gouffre financier. *On parle ici de lorgane de propagande officiel de la Mlenchonie. Dun mdia qui nest "ni objectif ni indpendant mais engag pour la rvolution citoyenne", selon le leader insoumis.* "Avec Canal FI, il ny a pas darnaque, pas de combine, il n'y a pas de mensonge au dpart genre 'on va tre indpendant'", a-t-il averti. Comprendre : aprs le plantage du Media, "JLM" prend les choses en main. Dans la salle, les quelques ex-journalistes de la web-tl attabls autour de Sophia Chikirou ont d apprcier la clart...


Je trouve que l'OBS est devenu trs agressif envers Melenchon, peut-tre mme encore plus qu'envers Marine Lepen  :8O: 
Ils disent "outil de propagande" d'habitude les mdias disent a quand ils parlent de leur ennemis idologique du genre Kim Jong-un, Bachar el-Assad, Rodrigo Duterte, etc.

En tout cas c'est cool il soutient les gilets jaunes (comme Jean Lasalle) :
Gilets jaunes : Mlenchon dnonce l'aveuglement de la gauche



> Le leader de La France insoumise note que le monde traditionnel de la gauche, dont les syndicats, a pris ses distances avec le mouvement des gilets jaunes.

----------


## Ryu2000

La France Insoumise est un peu fche envers les mdias :
Sophia Chikirou fait polmique avec un post sur les journalistes agresss par des gilets jaunes



> "Je ne parviens pas  ressentir de compassion sincre pour ces journalistes", lche Sophia Chikirou sur le rseau social. "*Leur niveau de corruption mentale, leurs mensonges et la dsinformation qu'ils nous imposent, sont autant d'lments qui justifient la colre. Et pour s'informer dsormais, les rseaux sociaux sont plus srs* (...) vitons de donner le prtexte aux journalistes de se victimiser. Ne les lynchez pas : ne leur parlez pas, ne les lisez pas et ne les regardez pas".


Ce qu'il ce passe, c'est que le peuple perd confiance dans les mdias traditionnels.
Il voit une diffrence entre ce que raconte les mdias et la ralit.
Sur les rseaux sociaux il y a de tout, c'est majoritairement des conneries, mais il y a galement un peu de vrai. (a dpend qui tu suis, si tu suis BFM TV tu vas en voir des conneries  ::P: )

----------


## fredoche

Je ne crois pas qu'il soit trs sain de mettre tout le monde dans le mme panier, que ce soit des journalistes ou d'autres professions.



> Ne les lynchez pas


 ::?:  On en est o l ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne crois pas qu'il soit trs sain de mettre tout le monde dans le mme panier, que ce soit des journalistes ou d'autres professions.


Je pense qu'elle faisait rfrence  2/3 types qui s'en sont pris aux journaleux de BFM. Y a un journaleux qui a pris un uf sur la tte. Je crois que c'est le pire qui soit arriv. C'est con, mais c'est pas dramatique.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je crois que c'est le pire qui soit arriv. C'est con, mais c'est pas dramatique.


Alors je n'ai pas eu vent non plus de pire dans ce sens l. 

Par contre  l'inverse, des journalistes gazs / tabasss par les CRS, ce n'est pas ce qui manque (une journaliste a mme eu 3 doigts de casss en interposant sa main entre la matraque d'un CRS, et la tte d'un petit vieux que le CRS voulait dgager de force aprs l'avoir bouscul  terre, alors qu'il tait assis sur un banc et ne manifestait mme pas).

Mais a, bizarrement, on n'en parle pas dans les news...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense qu'elle faisait rfrence  2/3 types qui s'en sont pris aux journaleux de BFM.


En parlant de BFM :


Les gens crient "BFM Collabo" vraisemblablement ils ont compris que ce mdia avait tendance  tre sympa avec Macron.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol, double post.
Aprs la dfaite  Evry, Mlenchon dplore la stratgie d'union des gauches



> Au lendemain de ce revers, l'heure est aux explications. Sur son blog, Jean-Luc Mlenchon met d'abord en avant l'abstention massive (83%). Le candidat de Valls peut donc continuer  rgner sur un dsert civique. Le peuple reste massivement en grve politique, a-t-il regrett. Mais, le chef de la France Insoumise le reconnat: la faible participation ne justifie pas tout. Il concde: peut-tre ne sommes-nous pas exempts de responsabilits dans la difficult  mobiliser.
> 
> Jean-Luc Mlenchon pointe en particulier du doigt la stratgie d'union des gauches mise en place au second tour contre son avis formellement exprim. Au Figaro, Farida Amrani expliquait avoir pactis avec les autres mouvements avant le premier tour pour s'assurer de leur soutien si elle parvenait  se qualifier face  Francis Chouat. Au premier tour, sans gauche rassemble, nous faisons le mme pourcentage qu'en juin 2017. Au second tour, avec la gauche rassemble, nous faisons moins qu'au second tour de 2017. Cela mrite rflexion, souligne Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Avant de reprendre, svre, un peu plus loin dans son article: *Cette ligne de soi-disant gauche rassemble a contribu  bloquer la mobilisation qui aurait t possible en assumant d'tre l'opposition  Macron sans obliger  montrer patte blanche.* Une lection n'est pas un congrs de parti.
> 
> La campagne du deuxime tour n'a pas t bonne, a galement embray Manuel Bompard lors d'une confrence de presse au sige du mouvement lundi aprs-midi. Avec plus de 1.000 bulletins blancs ou nuls et, dans certains bureaux populaires, des scores de deuxime tour infrieurs  ceux du premier... *C'est la preuve que le rassemblement des tiquettes avec des logos sur l'unit de la gauche n'est pas une stratgie en mesure de rassembler les personnes en colre*, a dplor l'Insoumis, pressenti pour tre en deuxime ou quatrime position sur la liste LFI aux europennes.
> (...)
> *La victoire d'un candidat soutenu par LaREM a galement du mal  tre digre par les autres candidats de gauche. Le candidat communiste Michel Nouaille cible la responsabilit du mouvement de Jean-Luc Mlenchon.* Il aurait fallu effectuer le rassemblement de la gauche avant mme le premier tour avec un binme qui aurait dpass le seul cadre de La France Insoumise, regrette-t-il au Figaro. Il reprend, sans tat d'me: Mlenchon, Bompard et Corbire cassent depuis plusieurs annes tout projet de dynamique ancr sur la ralit locale en imposant des candidats hors sol.


C'est quand mme pas de bol de perdre contre LREM aujourd'hui.

----------


## Grogro

> Apparemment non, bien que Mingolito ne traitent pas que les partis extrmistes et populistes, vu qu'il tapait aussi sur le PS, LR, etc,...
> 
> Il l'affirmait lui-mme qu'il traitait tous les partis de la mme faon (bon outre qu'on savait que c'tait dj faux car il tait beaucoup plus virulent contre FI que contre le PS ou LR par exemple), mais bon, pas les no-libraux de chez LREM apparemment, comme quoi sa fameuse objectivit...


A mon avis, a va venir et il va bientt taper sur Macron galement. Parce que si Mingolito aime bcp taper sur Mlencon et sa clique islamo-gauchiste, sa tte de turc n2 n'est autre que Nabotlon le corrompu. Et je le suspecte d'tre d'autant plus dur contre Nicolas le petit qu'il a sans doute vot pour lui en 2007 et qu'il a du se sentir trahi vu que Sarko n'a jamais t le moins du monde libral. Et qu'il doit se sentir tout autant du par Manu.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mingolito

Tous les politiciens corrompus sont "ma tte de turc", donc presque tous  ::ptdr:: 

Pourquoi j'aurais vot pour Macron alors qu'il s'est prsent comme centriste ?
Pourquoi j'aurais vot Sarkozy avec ses promesses dmagogiques ? Et non je ne vote pas non plus FN car son programme conomique est de gauche, quasiment le mme programme que celui du PC de Georges Marchais. Je suis content que tu crives que Sarkozy ait rien fait de libral peu de gens ont compris a...

Non je ne suis pas la pour militer, je n'ai aucun espoir de pouvoir expliquer l'conomie aux gens, je viens juste pour m'informer, me dfouler et rigoler c'est tout, donc inutile de me prter autant d'importance je n'en ai aucune  ::lol::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tous les politiciens corrompus sont "ma tte de turc", donc presque tous


Et donc du coup, l'article balanant sur Macron et LREM, il arrive quand ? Il y a pourtant eu suffisamment de matire pour travailler depuis son lection.  ::aie::

----------


## Mingolito

Tu parles de quoi ? des patrons qui auraient donn trop de fric  Macron pendant sa campagne  ? 
Bah fait le l'article toi, ca fait  peine le buzz tous le monde s'en fou ou presque tellement c'est banal.

Excuse-moi mais a me choque moins qu'une personne prive jette son agent  lui par les fentres que des politiciens qui volent de l'argent  l'tat et donc aux citoyens, exemple Sarkozy, Fillon, Balkany, Mlenchon, etc...
J'ai post sur des affaires trs grave, comme les 3 milliards vols via  Areva (Sarkozy/Balkany) ou encore le fait que Sarkozy soit un criminel de guerre via ce qu'il a fait en Lybie. Compar  Sarkozy et ses 15 affaires criminelles incroyables ou  Balkany, Macron pour l'instant c'est juste un enfant de cur pour l'instant en comparaison...

Tu pourrais trs bien ne pas avoir de lois qui plafonnent les dons faits  un parti ou qui plafonnent une campagne, c'est un simple dtail juridico/politique local.

Par contre il y a bien une diffrence majeure entre voler de l'argent (Sarkozy/Balkany/Fillon/Mlenchon/Marine) et recevoir de l'argent par un don priv, dans le dernier cas il y  rien d'illgal de base ou d'immoral de base, saut les lois locale de plafonnements qui sont spcifiques  ce pays. S'il y  infraction la justice doit faire son travail.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Moi, personnellement, un type qui vole le peuple, je trouve cela trs grave !
En bradant  ces potes banquiers et autres milliardaires, les proprits de l'tat (aroport, franaises des jeux, barrages, ...), il spolie le peuple franais de revenus importants, et met en danger la France (les barrages aux mains des capitalistes, a ne peut donner que des catastrophes).

Rsultats, pour palier au manque  gagner, on va encore augmenter les taxes, et faire des arrangements pour les patrons n'est rien  payer. 

Faudra pas s'tonner que les franais fassent comme les italiens prochainement.  ::aie::

----------


## Mingolito

Soit c'est bien fait et c'est de la privatisation, ce qui es plutt mieux que des nationalisations (du point de vu libral, et le contraire du point de vue communiste), soit c'est "brad" comme tu dis dans ce cas c'est  la cours des comptes de contrler a.

Enfin une fois que la cours des comptes a fait son rapport aprs il se passe gnralement rien  ::aie::

----------


## Mingolito

Bon puisque je vous manque, ce qui fait le buzz en ce moment c'est a : 

*Sophia Chikirou (LFI) drape: "aucune compassion pour les journalistes agresss"*

<< Dans un texte publi ce lundi sur son compte "Facebook", Sophia Chikirou, fondatrice dbarque du "Mdia" et dsormais communicante pour la campagne de La France insoumise pour les Europennes, dclare ne pas avoir de compassion pour les journalistes agresss ce week-end  Toulouse. Pour elle qui invite  se dtourner de la presse, les rseaux sociaux sont "plus srs pour s'informer"...

Jusquo ira-t-on,  la France insoumise, dans la drive populiste, le rejet des marqueurs de la dmocratie et de la presse en particulier?
Dans un texte post sur son compte Facebook ce lundi 26 novembre, Sophia Chikirou, en charge de la communication de LFI pour la campagne des Europennes, dclare  ne pas parvenir  ressentir de compassion sincre pour les journalistes agresss ce week-end  Toulouse en marge de manifestations des gilets jaunes. Leur niveau de corruption mentale, leurs mensonges et la dsinformation qu'ils nous imposent, sont autant d'lments qui justifient la colre. Et pour s'informer dsormais, les rseaux sociaux sont plus srs (...) vitons de donner le prtexte aux journalistes de se victimiser. Ne les lynchez pas : ne leur parlez pas, ne les lisez pas et ne les regardez pas , ordonne Sophia Chikirou, pousant ainsi la thorie du chef sur  la haine juste et saine des mdias et de ceux qui les animent .

*La haine de Chikirou pour les mdias et "Le Mdia"*

La charge de la passionaria insoumise contre la presse ne tombe pas par hasard. Elle intervient une semaine aprs le lancement de  Canal fi , la nouvelle chane officielle du mouvement de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Vritable  Netflix insoumis , comme il se prsente lui-mme, ce mdia 100 % partisan est justement un agrgat de contenus militants disperss jusqu prsent sur les plateformes de diffusion et les rseaux sociaux.
Cet organe qui ne sembarrassera pas des principes dobjectivit ou dindpendance, comme Jean-Luc Mlenchon la annonc au lancement de  Canal fi , est un concurrent direct du  Mdia , fond voil bientt un an par Sophia Chikirou, avant quelle nen soit dbarque cet t. Et dont elle rve, depuis, de prcipiter la chute
"Les rseaux sociaux sont plus srs pour s'informer"

Au-del de ce contentieux personnel, Sophia Chikirou rgle galement ses comptes avec une profession  laquelle ltat-major de la France insoumise, comme les populistes de tout bord, de Trump  Marine Le Pen, ont dclar la guerre. Tous rvent de substituer  la presse traditionnelle le  far west  des rseaux sociaux dont Sophia Chikirou nhsite plus  affirmer  quils sont dsormais plus srs pour sinformer 

Il ny a qu se souvenir de lutilisation quen a faite Donald Trump pour sa campagne lectorale, ou observer plus rcemment les  fake news  diffuses dans le cadre du mouvement des Gilets jaunes, pour sen convaincre. Loutrance des propos a indign jusque dans les rangs des propres abonns de la jeune femme.  Consternant ,  vous tes sur une pente dangereuse ,  vous partez compltement en vrille , peut-on lire ainsi dans les commentaires publis sous son post... Source >>



*Cette espce d'arnaqueuse professionnelle  publi une norme fake news* (122.000 partages sur FB pour ces 7 photos et cette lgende :
"Les Merdias et le gouvernement de MaXicon vous ont cach les images des manifestants pacifiques tabasss par les CRS". Problme : la 1re et la 3me photo, o figurent des femmes ensanglantes, *viennent d'Espagne*  ::ptdr::  ).


D'un point de vue psychiatrique on ne peux que constater  l'vidence que c'est donc en fait "une dangereuse psychopathe sans aucun sens moral", donc trs bien assortie avec son chri bibi qui est exactement pareil.

Plus on en sais plus on se rends compte que mon analogie entre  le couple Chikirou / Mlenchon avec Bonnie and Clyde est parfaitement pertinente  ::lun::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre il y a bien une diffrence majeure entre voler de l'argent (Sarkozy/Balkany/Fillon/Mlenchon/Marine) et recevoir de l'argent par un don priv


Macron a continu sur la voie de Sarkozy et Hollande en privatisant des grandes entreprises franaise.
Macron lance la privatisation d'ADP, de la FDJ et d'Engie



> L'Etat a finalement dcid la cession de ses participations dans ADP (ex-Aroports de Paris), la Franaise des Jeux et Engie. Le gouvernement veut en profiter pour relancer l'actionnariat populaire.


Entre l'Etat et les socits d'autoroutes, un accord secret  plusieurs milliards



> Un accord conclu par Bercy, lorsque Emmanuel Macron tait ministre de l'Economie, offre plusieurs milliards d'euros aux socits d'autoroutes, rvle le "Canard enchan".


Lerreur grotesque de Macron davoir vendu Alstom Power  General Electric !



> Macron nous dit maintenant que lon va faire l Airbus du rail  ! Oui, mais sous le contrle de Siemens qui sera majoritaire, avec plus de 50 % du nouvel ensemble. Le lot de consolation sera plus acceptable si le sige reste en France, car la fusion se ferait par lapport en nature de lactivit ferroviaire Siemens Mobility  Alstom ! Mais le contrle sera allemand, avec six membres du conseil dadministration sur onze, y compris le prsident. Ltat franais ne dtiendra plus, lui, que 7,5 % du capital et Bouygues 15 %, donc moins que la minorit de blocage de 33 %. Et Alstom a t conseill, comme par hasard, par Rothschild, lancien employeur de Macron





> Moi, personnellement, un type qui vole le peuple, je trouve cela trs grave !


Ouais ben  force de voler la classe moyenne, le mouvement des gilets jaunes est apparu.
a va peut-tre se calmer, mais en attendant un cap  t pass.




> Faudra pas s'tonner que les franais fassent comme les italiens prochainement.


Si seulement  ::heart:: 
Mais a semble peu probable...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Soit c'est bien fait et c'est de la privatisation, ce qui es plutt mieux que des nationalisations (du point de vu libral, et le contraire du point de vue communiste), soit c'est "brad" comme tu dis dans ce cas c'est  la cours des comptes de contrler a.
> 
> Enfin une fois que la cours des comptes a fait son rapport aprs il se passe gnralement rien


Je ne suis pas pour des nationalisations des entreprises prives, mais  l'inverse, je ne suis pas fan des privatisations de choses qui dpendent de l'tat, comme l'nergie. Pour la Franaise des jeux, je pense que c'est une connerie car a rapporte un max  l'tat, en le privatisant, l'tat perd une source de revenus importante, lui qui se plaint de manquer d'argent... En fait, ce que fait Macron dans ce cas l (et c'est ce qui a dj t fait par Sarko et Chirac avant lui), c'est gagner de l'argent tout de suite, et en perdre sur le long terme. Mais, bon, ses petits copains qui vont investir l'argent qu'ils ont gagn avec la suppression de l'ISF, vont encore en gagner d'avantage. Avec tout cet argent, a va ruisseler grave vers les plus dmunis. Et le chmage doit vivre ces dernires heures... (Ah ! On me dit dans l'oreillette, que non, en fait, comme d'habitude, ils vont juste s'en mettre un peu plus dans les poches et tant pis pour les autres...  ::calim2:: )

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tant que tu peux diter, j'effacerai mon message par la suite, petite tourderie sur le mot en gras, qui devrait tre "privatisations".


 ::oops::  Merci !

----------


## Mingolito

> Je ne suis pas pour des nationalisations des entreprises prives, mais  l'inverse, je ne suis pas fan des nationalisations de choses qui dpendent de l'tat, comme l'nergie. Pour la Franaise des jeux, je pense que c'est une connerie car a rapporte un max  l'tat, en le privatisant, l'tat perd une source de revenus importante, lui qui se plaint de manquer d'argent...


Qu'est ce qui te dis que l'tat ne va pas garder sa taxe (de 30%  environ ?) sur les jeux ?
En fait si : Privatisation de FDJ : l'tat empochera toujours ses 3 milliards d'euros.
C'est pas le rle de l'tat de grer une socit de jeux, collecter les taxes oui. Par exemple l'tat prends une taxe norme sur les casinos mais ne gre pas les casinos. Bon c'est de l'conomie tu peux pas comprendre...

Donc tu racontes n'importe quoi.
La bonne nouvelle pour toi c'est que tu es massivement pluss sur ce forum par les gens dans ton genre, j'espre tu as ton gilet jaune, ton marteau et ta faucille camarade  ::bravo::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Qu'est ce qui te dis que l'tat ne va pas garder sa taxe (de 30%  environ ?) sur les jeux ?
> En fait si : Privatisation de FDJ : l'tat empochera toujours ses 3 milliards d'euros.
> C'est pas le rle de l'tat de grer une socit de jeux, collecter les taxes oui. Par exemple l'tat prends une taxe norme sur les casinos mais ne gre pas les casinos. Bon c'est de l'conomie tu peux pas comprendre...
> 
> Donc tu racontes n'importe quoi.
> La bonne nouvelle pour toi c'est que tu es massivement pluss sur ce forum par les gens dans ton genre, j'espre tu as ton gilet jaune, ton marteau et ta faucille camarade


Si tu t'y connaissais autant que tu le dis, tu saurais que ces 3mds sont ceux de la taxe sur les jeux. Et uniquement la taxe sur les jeux. Mais, que l'tat, actionnaire majoritaire de la FDJ touche galement des centaines de millions sur les bnfices de la socit. Et, ce sont des millions de bnfices qu'il va gentiment cder aux copains de Macron. 
Tu vois, le coco dbile qui n'y connat rien, il se demande pourquoi l'tat va filer un revenu de plusieurs centaines de millions d'euros annuel,  de mecs qui ne savent plus quoi faire de leur fric, alors que dans le mme temps (Macron), il baisse de 5 les APL des pauvres gens, pour boucler son budget - tiens, a fait conomiser environ 140 millions.

----------


## Mingolito

Dj c'est pas encore fait parce qu'il y a la question du monopole, et la question du monopole est cruciale dans cette affaire parce que s'il y a plus monopole il y a plus de "bnfice norme" et il y  peut tre une augmentation du march et donc des taxes, et il y a aussi le prix de la vente  prendre en compte, si le prix de le vente est assez lev il peu tout  fait compenser l'quivalent en intrt de dette donc rien ne dit que ce bnfice sera en somme perdu comme tu le prtends.
Enfin tout a c'est de l'conomie tu peux pas comprendre.

Le seul point ou je suis d'accord avec toi c'est le cas ou il serait "brad" (dans le pire des cas avec maintien du monopole, ce qui ne serais pas normal mon avis pour une entreprises prive), mais on ne sait encore rien je pense que tu connais pas le dossier tu fais a juste pour diffamer notre formidable prsident.

Donc en *thorie* c'est parfaitement pertinent de vouloir privatiser la franaise des jeux (pour sortir du communisme), et donc de redfinir tous le systme (taxes, monopole ou pas,...). Dans la *pratique* si c'est un monopole brad c'est mal.

----------


## Ryu2000

La privatisation de la Franaise Des Jeux c'est forcment un mauvais calcul sur le long terme... C'est rentable comme entreprise.

Les dputs votent vraiment n'importe comment...
Les dputs autorisent la privatisation de la Franaise des Jeux



> En premire lecture, *les dputs ont vot, par 48 voix contre 12*, l'article du projet de loi qui permet le transfert au priv de la majorit du capital de la FDJ, actuellement dtenu  72% par l'Etat, celui-ci devant conserver "au minimum" 20% des parts, selon le ministre de l'Economie Bruno Le Maire. La FDJ dtient en France le monopole des jeux de tirage et de grattage. Le texte maintient ce monopole mais pour une dure limite  25 ans. Il pose aussi le principe d'une refonte de la rgulation des jeux d'argent et de hasard par ordonnances, celle-ci devant prcder la privatisation.


Il faut mettre une limite, parce que sinon on va privatiser les coles, puis les prisons, puis la police, puis les pompiers, puis la SNCF et ce sera une catastrophe !
Quand on privatise un service c'est toujours plus cher et plus dangereux pour l'usager.
On se dbarrasse du patrimoine Franais pour rien du tout...

----------


## Mingolito

> Il pose aussi le principe d'une refonte de la rgulation des jeux d'argent et de hasard par ordonnances, celle-ci devant prcder la privatisation.


Tout est la, tant que c'est pas fait tout n'est que pure *spculation*. Il n'y aura plus de "bnfice norme" s'il y  plus de monopole, et l"augmentation du march peu crer une augmentation des taxes qui sera donc compensatoire, sans compter que pour commencer rien ne les empche aussi d'augmenter la taxe.

Donc dans la thorie le projet est pertinent, rien ne dis qu'il s'agisse d'une arnaque, c'est parfaitement diffamatoire de critiquer le projet  ce stade en accusant d'avance Macron de "malversation" potentielle.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> il y a aussi le prix de la vente  prendre en compte, si le prix de le vente est assez lev il peu tout  fait compenser l'quivalent en 
> intrt de dette donc rien ne dit que ce bnfice sera en somme perdu comme tu le prtends.


Ben, je suis nul en conomie, mais en prenant 100millions de recettes par an, si on ne veut pas perdre d'argent en vendant FDJ, il faudrait le vendre 100millions * le nombre d'annes que FdJ perdurera. Mme en ne tablant que sur 10 ans (sachant que a fait 40 ans que a existe, et que vu comment a marche, je ne vois pas pourquoi a s'arrterait), a fait 1Mds. Et, dans dix ans, c'est 100 millions de perdu (en simplifiant au max). Mme un nul en conomie voit tout de suite, qu' terme, ce n'est pas une bonne affaire.

----------


## Mingolito

Tu essaie pas de comprendre tu essai de dfendre coute que coute ton propos diffamatoire.

Tout ce que tu as crit est faux et spculatif si tu changes deux autres paramtres : 
- Monopole : Oui / non
- Taux de taxe

Le projet qui  t vot c'est seulement de permettre au gouvernement de travailler sur le projet, mais le projet il existe pas encore, donc on en sais encore rien.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu essaie pas de comprendre tu essai de dfendre coute que coute ton propos diffamatoire.
> 
> Tout ce que tu as crit est faux et spculatif si tu changes deux autres paramtres : 
> - Monopole : Oui / non
> - Taux de taxe
> 
> Le projet qui  t vot c'est seulement de permettre au gouvernement de travailler sur le projet, mais le projet il existe pas encore, donc on en sais encore rien.


Donc, tout ce que tu affirmes est aussi faux. Tout ce que tu essaies de faire c'est de dfendre un gouvernement corrompu.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> et il y a aussi le prix de la vente  prendre en compte, si le prix de le vente est assez lev il peu tout  fait compenser l'quivalent en intrt de dette donc rien ne dit que ce bnfice sera en somme perdu comme tu le prtends.


Et qui dit prix de vente qui augmente, avec la baisse du pouvoir d'achat, dit aussi peut-tre moins de ventes donc moins de bnfices.

Avec des SI, que cela soit d'un ct ou de l'autre (je n'ai pas trop creuser sur ce sujet prcis donc pas d'avis dans un sens ou dans l'autre), on peut tout imaginer.

----------


## Grogro

> Le projet qui  t vot c'est seulement de permettre au gouvernement de travailler sur le projet, mais le projet il existe pas encore, donc on en sais encore rien.


On ne sait rien, mais on sait que depuis 25 ans les gouvernements successifs, de "gauche" comme de "droite", n'ont qu'une ide en tte c'est de brader les possessions de ltat les unes aprs les autres pour faire rentrer des liquidits  court terme faute de savoir comment rformer la fonction publique, rellement rformer les retraites et non juste repousser l'ge de dpart, de savoir rellement rsorber le chmage, contrler les dpenses publiques. On sait que c'est du calcul  court terme, et on sait aussi que ceux qui crivent les lois ne sont pas rputer pour leurs connaissances en conomie, en gestion, et ne sont pas des fiscalistes. 

Autrement, en ce qui concerne les drives de la clique de Mlencon : https://www.marianne.net/politique/e...ommunautarisme

----------


## Mingolito

> Donc, tout ce que tu affirmes est aussi faux.


J'affirme que privatiser c'est bien c'est mon droit ? Et rappelle toi que sous Chirac c'est Jospin  qui  fait les privatisations  ::mouarf:: 
C'est pnible que les personnes dans ton genre refusent le droit  la parole aux (excellents) avis opposs.
Quand je suis pas la vous vous faites chier regarde ce qui est ci dessus : "O secours Mingolito reviens, discuter juste entre cocos quel ennui"....
J'ai reu des mp de soutiens des autres "libraux" du forum ils mont dit que eux il ne veulent plus participer parce que ds que tu crit ici un propos qui est pas communiste tu te prends une vole d'insultes.
Quand tu sera au pouvoir tu pourra m'envoyer au goulag ou m'assassiner (Staline, Pol pot, etc), mais la j'ai encore le droit de donner mon avis non ?




> Tout ce que tu essaies de faire c'est de dfendre un gouvernement corrompu.


Je me suis pas gn pour dnoncer aussi bien la droite que la gauche la dessus, si il y  une escroquerie sur ce projet on sera dans le mme camp mais la le projet il existe simplement pas encore  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> rellement rformer les retraites et non juste repousser l'ge de dpart, de savoir rellement rsorber le chmage, contrler les dpenses publiques.


Il n'y a pas de solution, les populations vieillissent, les gens ne font pas d'enfant car ils n'ont aucune confiance dans l'avenir (et d'autres raisons).
Il va y avoir un problme dmographique.
Au bout d'un temps il va y avoir plus de retraits que d'actifs.
On va voir ce phnomne se manifester d'abord au Japon.
On peut demander aux fonctionnaires de bosser jusqu' 80 ans a ne rsoudra pas le problme :
RETRAITE : LES FONCTIONNAIRES JAPONAIS POURRONT TRAVAILLER JUSQU' 80 ANS




> Autrement, en ce qui concerne les drives de la clique de Mlencon : https://www.marianne.net/politique/e...ommunautarisme


J'ai vu plein de news qui attaquaient Melenchon et son parti et il y a une chose que je n'ai pas compris.

Un proche de Mlenchon quitte LFI  cause d'un "manque profond de dmocratie" interne



> "La forme horizontale et gazeuse du mouvement, cense reposer sur les initiatives du terrain, recouvre, comme souvent, l'extrme concentration du pouvoir aux mains d'un petit groupe de nouveaux apparatchiks et bureaucrates, aux convictions mollement sociales-dmocrates, qui, parce qu'ils n'ont jamais t lus, ne peuvent pas non plus tre dmis de leurs fonctions", dnonce-t-il encore. 
> 
> *Djordje Kuzmanovic regrette enfin qu'aprs la "stratgie populiste" qui a fait le "succs" de la campagne prsidentielle*, "les nouveaux cadres de la FI, arrivs avec la mare du succs et majoritairement issus du militantisme gauchiste, sont vite revenus  leurs vieux rflexes", la ncessit d'une "gauche rassemble", ajoute-t-il.


Donc l on est d'accord pour dire que le gars dfend le populisme et qu'il trouve que la gauche rassemble a ne fonctionne pas ?

Aprs la dfaite  Evry, Mlenchon dplore la stratgie d'union des gauches



> Jean-Luc Mlenchon pointe en particulier du doigt la stratgie d'union des gauches mise en place au second tour contre son avis formellement exprim. Au Figaro, Farida Amrani expliquait avoir pactis avec les autres mouvements avant le premier tour pour s'assurer de leur soutien si elle parvenait  se qualifier face  Francis Chouat. *Au premier tour, sans gauche rassemble, nous faisons le mme pourcentage qu'en juin 2017. Au second tour, avec la gauche rassemble, nous faisons moins qu'au second tour de 2017. Cela mrite rflexion*, souligne Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Avant de reprendre, svre, un peu plus loin dans son article: Cette ligne de soi-disant gauche rassemble a contribu  bloquer la mobilisation qui aurait t possible en assumant d'tre l'opposition  Macron sans obliger  montrer patte blanche. Une lection n'est pas un congrs de parti.


L Melenchon dit que la gauche rassemble a ne fonctionne pas, non ?

Donc normalement Djordje Kuzmanovic et Melenchon devraient s'entendre ?
Bon aprs FI prend plusieurs directions (la bonne direction c'est populisme + diminution de l'immigration  ::P: ).

Immigration : Mlenchon prend ses distances avec Djordje Kuzmanovic



> Le leader de La France insoumise a dsavou publiquement un de ses proches qui a notamment dit que *sur la question migratoire, la bonne conscience de gauche empche de rflchir*.

----------


## Mingolito

> Autrement, en ce qui concerne les drives de la clique de Mlencon : https://www.marianne.net/politique/e...ommunautarisme


Oui j'ai vu cette news, ca confirme bien que FI est une tiranie dirige par une mafia communiste  la botte du despote stalinien Mlenchon, c'est expliqu en long et en large dans ce livre : Deux journalistes ont enqut sur Jean-Luc Mlenchon et en ont dress le portrait d'un "gourou", stratge, directif, clivant et  la personnalit contradictoire.  

FI est  la France ce que le parti de Chavez est au Vnzuela, une tyrannie organise pour le pillage systmatique, l'escroquerie et la dsinformation.
D'ailleurs il l' avou lui mme : Jean-Luc Mlenchon veut faire comme Maduro : s'enrichir personnellement tout en ruinant la France.

----------


## mm_71

> ds que tu crit ici un propos qui est pas communiste tu te prends une vole d'insultes


C'est bizarre, il y-a des tas de messages dont les miens qui ne sont pas vraiment rouges et n'ont jamais t insults ( Mais il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire ) c'est peut-tre simplement parce qu'ils n'crivent qu'assez peu et en sachant au moins un peu de quoi ils parlent ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'affirme que privatiser c'est bien c'est mon droit ? Et rappelle toi que sous Chirac c'est Jospin  qui  fait les privatisations 
> C'est pnible que les personnes dans ton genre refuse le droit  la parole aux avis opposs.
> Quand je suis pas la vous vous faites chier regarde ce qui est ci dessus : "O secours Mingolito reviens, discuter juste entre cocos quel ennui"....
> J'ai reu des mp de soutiens des autres "libraux" du forum ils mont dit que eux il ne veulent plus participer parce que ds que tu crit ici un propos qui est pas communiste tu te prends une vole d'insultes.
> Quand tu sera au pouvoir tu pourra m'envoyer au goulag ou m'assassiner (Staline, Pol pot, etc), mais la j'ai encore le droit de donner mon avis non ?
> 
> 
> Je me suis pas gn pour dnoncer aussi bien la droite que la gauche la dessus, si il y  une escroquerie sur ce projet on sera dans le mme camp mais la le projet il existe simplement pas encore


Tu as parfaitement le droit d'tre pour la privatisation, mais, pourquoi, moi, si je suis contre, je suis un dbile ? Car c'est bien ce que sous-entend tes propos, non ?
Que tu sois pour la privatisation, je suppose que tu en tires des bnfices, sinon, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a  gagner. Quand l'tat perd de l'argent, a coute  tout le monde, sauf aux plus riches, et donc,  moins que tu ne sois dans les 1% des plus riches, je ne vois pas ce que tu as  y gagner. 

L'escroquerie elle est dj l. Faire croire qu'en vendant quelque chose qui rapporte 100 millions par an, on ne va pas y perdre.

----------


## mm_71

> L'escroquerie elle est dj l. Faire croire qu'en vendant quelque chose qui rapporte 100 millions par an, on ne va pas y perdre.


Un point qui mrite rflexion, une fois vendue l'entreprise continuera  rapporter sous forme dimpts et de taxes, videmment moins mais en contrepartie il n'y aura plus  investir dans le capital travail. 
D'autre part ce qu'elle rapporte aujourdhui n'est pas ce qu'elle rapportera demain.
Il faut aussi prendre en compte le statut spcial des fonctionnaires qui a grandement contribu  tuer le service public.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> L'escroquerie elle est dj l. Faire croire qu'en vendant quelque chose qui rapporte 100 millions par an, on ne va pas y perdre.


En fait, si l'argent tait rinvesti dans quelque chose de productif, ce pourrait tre un bon calcul. Par exemple vendre 500M une entreprise qui rapporte de manire stable 100M par an pour investir dans une nouvelle qui rapportera 150M par an dans 5 ans, ce peut tre un bon calcul. 

Malheureusement ce ne sera probablement pas le cas, et vu la rentabilit fiable et leve de la FDJ, il serait difficile de faire un investissement plus rentable de toute faon.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Un point qui mrite rflexion, une fois vendue l'entreprise continuera  rapporter sous forme dimpts et de taxes, videmment moins mais en contrepartie il n'y aura plus  investir dans le capital travail.


Quels investissements ? 



> D'autre part ce qu'elle rapporte aujourdhui n'est pas ce qu'elle rapportera demain.


Le seul truc que risque la FDJ aux mains des requins, c'est justement qu'ils veuillent trop gagn et qu'ils tuent la poule aux ufs d'or.



> Il faut aussi prendre en compte le statut spcial des fonctionnaires qui a grandement contribu  tuer le service public.


Qui te parle de fonctionnaires dans cette histoire. La FDJ est une SA. Ses salaris ne sont pas des fonctionnaires. Ce n'est pas un service public.

----------


## Mingolito

> et vu la rentabilit fiable et leve de la FDJ


C'est un cas particulier parce que c'est un monopole d'tat, donc si cela change cela ne tiens plus. Par ailleurs il suffirais d'augmenter la taxe pour combler la manque  gagner,  moins qu'elle soit simplement compensatoire par la fin du monopole et la multiplication des intervenants (fin de monopole), et donc multiplication des taxes perues... L'conomie c'est pas un truc fig c'est le rsultat de nombreux facteurs,  prendre en compte... Je comprends que a semble tre bien trop compliqu pour certains...




> L'escroquerie elle est dj l. Faire croire qu'en vendant quelque chose qui rapporte 100 millions par an, on ne va pas y perdre.


Voir ci-dessus monsieur 100% mauvaise foi et non comprenant pour rester poli et aimable  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Voir ci-dessus monsieur 100% mauvaise foi et non comprenant pour rester poli et aimable


Contrairement  ce que tu crois, je comprends parfaitement, et tes arguments sont tout  fait recevables. Mais, la mauvaise foi est plutt de ton cot, en te focalisant uniquement sur les aspects pouvant tre positifs et en occultant l'histoire des privatisations dans ce pays que a toujours t une catastrophe pour les finances de l'tat.

----------


## virginieh

> Contrairement  ce que tu crois, je comprends parfaitement, et tes arguments sont tout  fait recevables. Mais, la mauvaise foi est plutt de ton cot, en te focalisant uniquement sur les aspects pouvant tre positifs et en occultant l'histoire des privatisations dans ce pays que a toujours t une catastrophe pour les finances de l'tat.


Tiens un autre exemple les reseaux tlphonique et mobile:
C'tait au dpart compltement gr par l'tat, puis a a t ouvert  la concurence.
Ca fait des annes que si les reseaux dans les grandes villes sont de mieux en mieux desservis et rapides, c'est loin d'tre le cas pour ceux qui habitent  la campagne.
Pourtant il y a des incitations de l'Etat qui a dj aid les oprateurs pour qu'ils couvrent les zones blanches et acclrent les dbits internet des campagnes, d'ailleurs les usagers de ces zones payent aussi chers que ceux qui sont bien mieux desservis aussi soit disant pour que la couverture progresse dans leur zone. Sauf que a n'arrive pas.
Maintenant on commence a parler d'une nouvelle taxe pour devellopper ces rseaux. 

Mingolito dfend la privatisation en disant qu'il faut moins d'tat dans l'conomie, et moins de taxe, et que les gouvernements depuis pas mal de temps ne sont pas vraiment libraux puisqu'ils ne font que les augmenter et qu'ils sont donc de gauche.

Mme si je suis d'accord sur le fait que ce sont de faux libraux,je ne les considre pas de gauche parce que s'ils ne font que  augmenter les taxes, ce qu'ils font changer c'est les bnficiaires de ces taxes qui sont de moins en moins les citoyens a qui on retire toujours plus d'ducation, de sant, de dfense (police/justice/pompier).
Ce qui change ce ne sont pas les ingrences de l'tat de l'conomie, ni les taxes qui augmentent toujours plus, c'est les personnes (physiques/morales) a qui elles bnficient.

----------


## Ryu2000

La France insoumise en pleine tourmente



> Dernier pisode en date : lviction de la liste pour les lections europennes de deux figures du mouvement populiste de gauche, Djordje Kuzmanovic et Franois Cocq. Ces deux orateurs nationaux (quivalent de porte-parole) taient en position non ligible en vue du scrutin de mai 2019. Tous deux se rclament dun engagement rpublicain, patriote et souverainiste de gauche.
> 
> Certaines sorties de M. Kuzmanovic, notamment sur limmigration, avaient dj fait grincer quelques dents. Mais la dcision du comit lectoral, prsid par Manuel Bompard, dirigeant du mouvement, de le retirer de la liste a pouss ce fidle de Jean-Luc Mlenchon  claquer la porte de LFI.


Ils n'ont qu'a crer un parti patriote et souverainiste de gauche.

=====
EDIT :
Un groupe de militants radi de la France insoumise pour avoir organis une runion sur le communautarisme



> Trs engag dans la dfense de la lacit, le groupe d'appui parisien de la France insoumise "JR Hbert" a disparu sans explication de la plateforme numrique du mouvement de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. En cause, l'organisation d'un dbat sur "l'entrisme islamiste"...
> 
> "Bannis sans sommation". A la France insoumise, les procdures d'exclusion sont aussi brutales que nbuleuses. C'est ce qu'ont pu constater les militants du groupe d'appui "JR Hbert", bas dans le 18e arrondissement de Paris. Comme le rvolutionnaire "enrag" Jacques-Ren Hbert, auquel leur nom fait rfrence et qui fut guillotin sur ordre de Robespierre en 1794, ces Insoumis dtermins ont vu le couperet leur tomber sur la tte :  la suite de l'organisation d'un dbat sur le communautarisme, leur groupe a disparu de la plateforme numrique de la France insoumise. En d'autres termes, ils ne sont plus reconnus comme des militants par le mouvement dont ils continuent  se rclamer. Une exclusion qui pose question, alors que LFI parat divise en interne sur le sujet de la lacit.


On dirait qu'il y a des cadres de F.I. qui n'aiment pas quand a parle d'islam.

----------


## Grogro

> Mingolito dfend la privatisation en disant qu'il faut moins d'tat dans l'conomie, et moins de taxe, et que les gouvernements depuis pas mal de temps ne sont pas vraiment libraux puisqu'ils ne font que les augmenter et qu'ils sont donc de gauche.
> 
> Mme si je suis d'accord sur le fait que ce sont de faux libraux,je ne les considre pas de gauche parce que s'ils ne font que  augmenter les taxes, ce qu'ils font changer c'est les bnficiaires de ces taxes qui sont de moins en moins les citoyens a qui on retire toujours plus d'ducation, de sant, de dfense (police/justice/pompier).
> Ce qui change ce ne sont pas les ingrences de l'tat de l'conomie, ni les taxes qui augmentent toujours plus, c'est les personnes (physiques/morales) a qui elles bnficient.


Est-ce que dans le cadre des infrastructures publiques critiques, Mingolito dfend seulement la privatisation du service (exemple : privatiser SNCF mobilit), ou dfend-il galement la privatisation mme des infrastructures (exemple : privatiser SNCF rseau, la connerie qu'avait faite l'Angleterre thatchrienne) ? Il y a une norme diffrence entre la privatisation pure et simple, et c'est effectivement le rve humide des libraux franchouillards qui sont bcp plus radicaux que le libralisme classique, et l'ouverture  la concurrence prne par la commission europenne, prcisment en prenant le contrepied du contre-exemple britannique. 

Je pense aux tlcoms, au ferroviaire,  l'eau, l'lectricit, les routes. C'est  dire TOUTES des infrastructures finances d'une faon ou d'une autre par de l'argent public. Et dont certaines ont t brade en partie par idologie, en partie par corruption,  des oligarques proches du pouvoir, pour une petite fraction de leur valeur relle.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mingolito dfend seulement la privatisation du service (exemple : privatiser SNCF mobilit), ou dfend-il galement la privatisation mme des infrastructures (exemple : privatiser SNCF rseau, la connerie qu'avait faite l'Angleterre thatchrienne) ?


Privatiser le rseau c'tait en effet une mauvaise ide, parce que la scurit est moins bien ralis quand c'est prive.
Mais re-nationaliser que le rseau, c'est pas top non plus, parce que c'est la vieille mauvaise stratgie "on privatise les bnfices, on nationalise les pertes".
Il fallait tout nationaliser.

La SNCF devrait tre  100%  l'tat. (rien ne devrait appartenir aux rgions)
Le gouvernement dmonte la SNCF morceau par morceau depuis longtemps.
a endette les rgions et a pose d'autres problmes.
L'tat fait exprs de trs mal grer la SNCF et de faire des billets beaucoup trop cher, pour que la masse des gens soutiennent la privatisation.

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  La France insoumise en pleine tourmente
 ::fleche::  Mlenchon dsavoue son porte-parole, et ses propos sur limmigration
Il a raison Mlenchon, sinon FI aurait exactement le mme programme que le RN  ::ptdr:: 
Et puis on  aussi appris que en fait Mlenchon est en ralit le petit toutou obissant de Chirikou, donc c'est logique, le FI doit donc tre aussi pro migrants et fministe.
Un parti dirig autoritairement par un couple : maitresse domina et son soumis, comme c'est mignon  ::mrgreen:: 



_La Maitresse sataniste Sophia Chikirou murmure ses ordres infmes  l'oreille de sa marionnette soumise et obissante Merluchette_

----------


## MiaowZedong

> d'ailleurs les usagers de ces zones payent aussi chers que ceux qui sont bien mieux desservis aussi soit disant pour que la couverture progresse dans leur zone.


Si l'tat impose une tarification nationale, c'est justement pour protger les ruraux car sinon ils payeraient plusieurs fois plus cher pour moins de service (comme c'est le cas aux US par exemple). La ralit, que les ruraux ne veulent pas entendre, c'est qu'il n'y a pas que des avantages  vivre  la campagne et tous ces services (tlphone/internet, lctricit, tout--l'gout...) qui doivent tre achemins jusqu' eux cotent horriblement cher, conomiquement et cologiquement. 

Le pire, c'est que si on voquait une nouvelle taxe pour que les citadins aient des habitations aussi comfortables que les ruraux, les ruraux crieraient au scandale, mais que les citadins paient pour qu'on leur apporte la tlphonie mobile et internet, ils estiment que c'est leur droit le plus naturel.

----------


## fredoche

> Si l'tat impose une tarification nationale, c'est justement pour protger les ruraux car sinon ils payeraient plusieurs fois plus cher pour moins de service (comme c'est le cas aux US par exemple). La ralit, que les ruraux ne veulent pas entendre, c'est qu'il n'y a pas que des avantages  vivre  la campagne et tous ces services (tlphone/internet, lctricit, tout--l'gout...) qui doivent tre achemins jusqu' eux cotent horriblement cher, conomiquement et cologiquement. 
> 
> Le pire, c'est que si on voquait une nouvelle taxe pour que les citadins aient des habitations aussi comfortables que les ruraux, les ruraux crieraient au scandale, mais que les citadins paient pour qu'on leur apporte la tlphonie mobile et internet, ils estiment que c'est leur droit le plus naturel.


Arrte donc de dire des conneries, tu crois que sorti de Paris, c'est partout la campagne ?
Les ruraux tu sais ce que c'est ? Juste des bouseux pour toi non ?

La ralit c'est que *toute la province* paie pour financer le train de vie et le services de l'ile de france : ses autoroutes, ses rseaux de transports urbains, sa concentration dhpitaux, d'universits, la centralisation de la plupart des ministres et administrations... Coupe l'IDF de ces financements, tu peux tout arrter illico.
Quand aux services que tu cites, un service comme internet c'est justement sur un  rseau cuivre qui a au bas mot 30 ans d'existence, celui du tlphone. Les seuls cots, c'est ensuite une fibre jusqu'au NRA et des DSLAM XDSL. Ces fibres dans de nombreux dpartements ont t directement finances par les CG sur des chartes de dpartements innovants, il y a plus d'une dizaine d'anne. Et mme sans a ces fibres auraient depuis longtemps t rentabilises, parce qu'elles ne faisaient qu'emprunter des ouvrages de gnie civil dj existants.

Le tout  l'gout, c'est chaque commune qui finance sur ses propres deniers, et c'est pour a que de nombreuses communes n'ont pas et n'auront jamais ce type de rseau d'assainissement, loi europenne sur l'eau ou pas. Ce n'est pas finanable pour une commune de 600 habitants sur plusieurs km2 des infrastructures  2 ou 3 millions d' ou plus encore

Opposer les franais les uns aux autres est certainement la bonne solution. Que ce soit violent, que a cogne, qu'il y ait de la souffrance, dailleurs a sert  a tous ces CRS, ces gendarmes mobiles, cette flicaille en tenue anti-meute,  mater le peuple quand il commence  rflchir.

----------


## mm_71

> tous ces services (tlphone/internet, lctricit, tout--l'gout...) qui doivent tre achemins jusqu' eux cotent horriblement cher, conomiquement et cologiquement.


tlphone/internet, lctricit, il y-a longtemps que les lignes existent , en dehors de l'entretient ( plutt rare ) il n'y a rien  financer sauf la fibre qui l'est en partie par les dpartements et c'est pas pour demain.
tout--l'gout y-en a pas.



> pour que les citadins aient des habitations aussi comfortables que les ruraux,


Oui, partout autour de moi on ne voit que des villas avec piscines, hliport, etc...



> mais que les citadins paient pour qu'on leur apporte la tlphonie mobile et internet


Faut bien que les zozos comme toi servent  quelque chose non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Comme c'est un peu le topic de la France Insoumise je voulais partager a :
Gilets jaunes : Ruffin propose des apros tous les soirs devant les lieux de pouvoir



> Depuis la clbre place de l'est parisien, bastion de la gauche franaise, le dput assure que le mouvement des gilets jaunes reprsente un tournant pour le quinquennat d'Emmanuel Macron. Ce qui se joue aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas la taxe sur le gasoil. Le gouvernement le sait trs bien. S'il recule l-dessus, on le fera reculer sur le reste. Difficile en attendant de croiser un gilet jaune jeudi soir. Signe que la convergence des luttes est loin d'tre gagne? Ruffin balaie: Il y en a plein qui ne sont pas automobilistes. On ne va pas leur demander de porter un gilet!


Il aimerait bien relancer nuit debout. 



Aux cts des gilets jaunes, Ruffin mne sa barque  distance de Mlenchon



> L'lectron libre serait-il de plus en plus libre? Pas le plus corporate des Insoumis, Franois Ruffin n'hsite pas  jouer en solitaire. En plein mouvement des gilets jaunes, le dput LFI de la Somme monte au crneau, son tiquette de La France Insoumise bien range au placard. Exemple mardi soir. L'ancien journaliste tait attendu dans une cole du 13me arrondissement de Paris pour une runion publique organise par une section d'Ensemble!, un mouvement de gauche radicale. *Si le thme retenu tait l'cologie populaire, le discours de l'Insoumis a rapidement dvi sur le mouvement de contestation.
> *
> 
> Sous les peintures d'enfants qui pendent au plafond du prau, Ruffin se lance: C'est un tel bonheur pour moi de voir cette France priphrique qui se rveille, qui se dcide  occuper les ronds-points. Comment voulez-vous que je ne sois pas en empathie avec a? Les applaudissements des quelque 150 personnes prsentes fusent. Si certains, arrivs en avance, ont eu le droit  des chaises en bois d'coliers, beaucoup ont eu moins de chance et se tiennent au fond du prau. *Debout, micro en main, Franois Ruffin revient sur son grand moment d'inquitude quant  la raction de la gauche sur le mouvement .  savoir si elle allait traiter ces gilets jaunes d'anti-colos, de pollueurs, de fachos et qu'on assiste  un dchirement entre la gauche et des classes populaires rurales, priurbaines qu'elle comprend souvent mal.*

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Comme c'est un peu le topic de la France Insoumise


Non, ce n'est pas le topic de la France Insoumise.
Si c'tait le topic de la France Insoumise, on parlerait des vrais problmes de la France, ceux que la France Insoumise dnoncent et qui sont occults par les journaleux drogus  la sauce No-Librale.
Si c'tait le topic de la France Insoumise, on s'y intresserait d'avantage aux vrais propositions pour redresser le pays que porte la France Insoumise face aux actes de destruction du tissu social et conomique du pays par la bande  Macron (qui inclut celles de Sarko et de Hollande).

Donc, non ce topic n'est pas le topic de la France Insoumise, juste un topic de dsinformation, de propagande no-liberale, de la haine, mais surtout de la peur qu'un jour, le peuple se rveille...

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais mais bon, est-ce qu'il y a d'autres topics sur Melenchon et la France Insoumise ?

Au final, a c'est le topic LREM :
Les macronneries, c'est pas bientt fini ?

a c'est le topic Trump :
Donald Trump soutenu par JM Lepen et le Ku Klux Klan

a c'est le topic Hollande :
"Le changement c'est maintenant" a commence bien

Je vois pas le problme  parler de l'actualit de la France Insoumise ici, c'est arriv plusieurs en fois en 19 pages...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ouais mais bon, est-ce qu'il y a d'autres topics sur Melenchon et la France Insoumise ?
> 
> Au final, a c'est le topic LREM :
> Les macronneries, c'est pas bientt fini ?
> 
> a c'est le topic Trump :
> Donald Trump soutenu par JM Lepen et le Ku Klux Klan
> 
> a c'est le topic Hollande :
> ...


Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait un problme de relayer des ragots concernant la France Insoumise, j'ai dit que a ne pouvait pas tre LE topic sur la France Insoumise. C'est diffrent.

----------


## Ecthelion2

+1, ici c'est le topic de propagande  Mingolito, rien de plus, y'a jamais eu de dbat sur FI dans ce fil, juste du spam d'articles  propos de Mlenchon (qui n'est pas le seul "insoumis" et qui mme si il en est le dirigeant actuel puisqu'il a cr le parti, est loin d'tre reprsentatif de tous ses membres).


Tu prends un gars comme Ruffin, il n'a strictement rien  voir avec Mlenchon, et pour l'instant, il n'y a strictement rien qui puisse faire douter de son intgrit. Et pourtant, ils sont dans le mme parti. Et il y a en pleins d'autres au sein de FI, qui sont moins "grande gueule" que Mlenchon, beaucoup plus rflchis, et qui ne font pas que gesticuler dans les mdias.

Pour moi, Mlenchon fait limite plus de mal que de bien  son propre parti, a je ne dis pas le contraire, mais quitte  parler de FI, autant le faire dans un sujet  part, de faon un peu plus objective que dans ce fil...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour moi, Mlenchon fait limite plus de mal que de bien  son propre parti


Ouais Melenchon aujourd'hui c'est comme la famille Lepen pour le Front National !  ::ptdr:: 




> mais quitte  parler de FI, autant le faire dans un sujet  part, de faon un peu plus objective que dans ce fil...


Qui va crer un topic objectif sur la France Insoumise ?

----------


## Mingolito

> +1, ici c'est le topic de propagande  Mingolito, rien de plus, y'a jamais eu de dbat sur FI dans ce fil, juste du spam d'articles  propos de Mlenchon (qui n'est pas le seul "insoumis" et qui mme si il en est le dirigeant actuel puisqu'il a cr le parti, est loin d'tre reprsentatif de tous ses membres).
> Tu prends un gars comme Ruffin, il n'a strictement rien  voir avec Mlenchon, et pour l'instant, il n'y a strictement rien qui puisse faire douter de son intgrit. Et pourtant, ils sont dans le mme parti. Et il y a en pleins d'autres au sein de FI, qui sont moins "grande gueule" que Mlenchon, beaucoup plus rflchis, et qui ne font pas que gesticuler dans les mdias.
> Pour moi, Mlenchon fait limite plus de mal que de bien  son propre parti, a je ne dis pas le contraire, mais quitte  parler de FI, autant le faire dans un sujet  part, de faon un peu plus objective que dans ce fil...


Il est pourtant prouv que FI = Mlenchon : Le livre qui drange Jean-Luc Mlenchon.
Si tu veux faire croire que FI est autre chose que "le parti communiste bis  la botte de Mlenchon" c'est toi qui fait de la "propagande".

<<Chef d'entreprise et anticapitaliste. Qui est vraiment Jean-Luc Mlenchon ? Un homme "clivant", que "tout le monde croit connatre", mais qui conserve donc sa part de mystre, notent les deux journalistes dans la Matinale d'Europe 1 lundi. "C'est le franc-maon, trs respectueux de la Rpublique, qui aime l'ordre rpublicain Et en mme temps, c'est celui qui se prsente en rvolutionnaire. C'est l'anticapitaliste, prompt  dnoncer l'argent roi, et *qui lui-mme est chef d'entreprise*. Lui-mme, pour son parti, n'hsite pas  recourir  toutes les astuces du systme. *C'est le plus gros patrimoine de tous les candidats  la prsidentielle*, et celui qui gre ses finances avec beaucoup d'acuit. Et quand il a un peu d'argent pour son parti, il monte une SCI et investit dans un sige plutt que de payer les militants de longue date" dtaille Mlanie Delattre. Un mouvement politique plus ferm qu'il n'y parat. Dans le livre, les deux journalistes tentent de dcrypter "le systme Mlenchon", que *le leader de La France insoumise gre avec "une discipline de fer"*, stigmate de "son logiciel trotskiste." Jean-Luc Mlenchon, qualifi de "*gourou*" dans l'ouvrage, a conserv "une faon d'organiser le combat politique comme une conqute, avec des intimes auxquels il confie des tches trs prcises", indique Clment Fayol. La France insoumise, "c'est le parti qui se prsente comme le plus ouvert, comme le plus dmocratique, mais en ralit, c'est *le plus ferm*. La garde rapproche de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, ce sont des gens qui sont autour de lui depuis trs longtemps", note Mlanie Delattre.
Et pour "tenir" ses troupes, Jean-Luc Mlenchon ne lsine pas en mthodes de protection. "Il ne laisse pas les groupes de soutien sur le terrain excder douze personnes, puisque ce serait le dbut d'une possible contestation", prcise la journaliste. "*Il veut absolument viter ce qui s'est pass au PS avec de possibles opposants internes*. Lui-mme qui a t opposant socialiste veut tenir son mouvement d'une main de fer." Source >

Quelle est la diffrence entre Mlenchon, Staline, Pol Pot, Kim Jong-un ? Aucune c'est tous des tyrans infmes et dangereux.


Si tu penses que dnoncer les malversations d'un dangereux escroc c'est de la "propagande" alors tu as un sacr problme avec la dmocratie...
Tu as pas crit la mme chose quand j'en ai fait de mme avec Sarkozy, Balkany, Marine et Fillon,  te lire on dirais que tu es le minable petit esclave lobotomis et soumis du gourou stalinien Mlenchon... J'espre pour toi que c'est pas le cas tu fait piti.

Si tu as envie cr le ton topic de propagande  la gloire de FI et de Rufin,  qu'est ce que tu veux que a me fasse ?  ::ptdr:: 
Je viendrais y faire un tour quand on aura trouv que Rufin  lui aussi fait parti de ceux qui ont reu des valises de cash qui transitent  FI...

----------


## Grogro

> Opposer les franais les uns aux autres est certainement la bonne solution. Que ce soit violent, que a cogne, qu'il y ait de la souffrance, dailleurs a sert  a tous ces CRS, ces gendarmes mobiles, cette flicaille en tenue anti-meute,  mater le peuple quand il commence  rflchir.


Je ne suis pas sr que nous finanons rellement l'le de France par nos impts, nous provinciaux, puisque le PIB de cette rgion reprsente plus de 30% du PIB de la France, pour 19% de la population. Opposer les franais les uns aux autres comme tu le dis c'est le calcul de la classe jacassante pour tenir en laisse les classes laborieuses, mais c'est aussi construire mdiatiquement des oppositions : opposer Paris  la province, les mtropoles  la France priphriques, ceux qui "votent bien" (comprendre : qui votent pour l'UERSS, qui votent quelque part entre le centre droit et le centre gauche)  ceux qui votent "mal" (comprendre : trop  droite ou trop  gauche, ou trop libraux), des mdias qui vendent d'un ct la christianophobie d'tat, de l'autre une islamophilie pavlovienne, tout en vendant la peur de l'Autre, du "basan" (et bientt la peur de l'immigr de l'Europe de l'est comme en Angleterre), pour induire une forte demande scuritaire. 

Par ailleurs on en a tous conscience je pense, et cela transparait entre les lignes dans ton message, mais en France la police a toujours eu un rle de contrle social et politique des population depuis Fouchet, maintien de l'ordre  tout prix, contrairement aux doctrines anglo-saxonnes de "community policing".

----------


## Ecthelion2

Merci d'exactement imager ce que l'on dit...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Tu peux balancer tout ce que tu veux sur Mlenchon, je m'en fou, mais par exemple, qu'est-ce que tu peux reprocher  Ruffin ? Dans quelles affaires il a tremp ? 

Tout ce que tu sais faire c'est t'acharner sur Mlenchon et sa bonne femme (et en soit il y a effectivement de quoi dire, tu es libre de faire cela), mais pour parler des mecs qui discutent posment et font des propositions pour faire avancer les choses (avec lesquelles tu peux ne pas tre d'accord en tant que libral, la n'est pas la question), bah y'a plus personne.

Donc non, ce fil n'est pas un fil concernant FI, mais concernant les dboires de Mlenchon.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Je ne m'attendais pas  recueillir autant d'attaques personnelles pour avoir rappeller  certain qu'ils ne peuvent avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, le salaire d'une grande mtropole et la maison d'un retrait en Creuse, les services de l'habitat dense et la libert de mouvement avec l'espace personnel de l'habitat dispers. Moi aussi je voudrais avoir  la fois les avantages de l'habitat dense et ceux de l'habitat dispers, mais ce n'est pas possible.

Je ne cherche surtout pas  mettre en concurence les habitants des mtropoles et la France priphrique, aprs tout je suis communiste, je crois  l'entraide, pas  la concurrence entre individus. Pour moi c'est normal que la mtropole reverse les revenus fiscaux pour developpers ses priphries qui l'approvisionnent en ressources (notamment humaines), c'est un fonctionnement coopratif. Mais visiblement la fracture qu'voque Grogro est bien ancre dans vos esprits.

----------


## el_slapper

> Je ne suis pas sr que nous finanons rellement l'le de France par nos impts, nous provinciaux, puisque le PIB de cette rgion reprsente plus de 30% du PIB de la France, pour 19% de la population.(.../...)


Juste a, parce-que finalement, c'est une illustration du cur du problme. Le pays est compos de diffrentes composantes. Franciliens contre provinciaux. Ruraux contre urbains. Riches contre pauvres. duqus contre sans-diplmes. Qualifis contre non-qualifis. Jeunes contre vieux. Et chacune de ces composantes tire la couverture  elle, en vrifiant l'adage biblique de la paille et de la poutre.

Sur cet exemple, la question est "qu'est-ce qui est juste?". Et la rponse est tout sauf vidente? Est-ce qu'il est juste que 19% de la population reoive 19% du budget(je n'ai aucune ide du chiffre rel)? Est-ce qu'il est juste que 30% de la cration du PIB reoive 30% du budget? Voire plus, car il faut bien rcompenser et encourager les lves mritants?

La rponse  cette question est un choix politique, pas technique. Et chacune de ces hypothses peut se dfendre au nom d'une certaine ide de la France. Le point que je veux souligner, c'est que chacun a l'impression de se faire baiser, l'urbain quand on maintient un tortillard  la campagne, le rural quand on construit un tramway en ville, etc... Et que c'est assez invitable. L'tre humain tant un mortel limit, il ne voit pas plus loin que le bout de son nez. Il voit tout ce qu'il paye, jamais ce qu'on paye pour lui. Le rural tient pour acquis la route qui mne jusqu' chez lui(, l'urbain tient pour acquis son mtro/tram.

Mlenchon, comme les autres, parle de piquer l'argent des uns pour le redistribuer  d'autres. Fatalement, ceux qui se feraient piquer l'argent n'apprcient pas. En quoi est-ce diffrent du premier Macron venu, si ce n'est les dmographies impliques?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sur cet exemple, la question est "qu'est-ce qui est juste?". Et la rponse est tout sauf vidente? Est-ce qu'il est juste que 19% de la population reoive 19% du budget(je n'ai aucune ide du chiffre rel)? Est-ce qu'il est juste que 30% de la cration du PIB reoive 30% du budget? Voire plus, car il faut bien rcompenser et encourager les lves mritants?


Ce n'est pas une question de ce qui est juste. La priphrie serait encore au moyen-ge sans le centre, le centre n'existerait mme pas sans la priphrie. La question c'est quelle rpartition permet  chacun de jouer au mieux son rle, comment s'entraider pour qu'au final on atteigne le rsultat optimal.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce n'est pas une question de ce qui est juste. La priphrie serait encore au moyen-ge sans le centre, le centre n'existerait mme pas sans la priphrie. La question c'est quelle rpartition permet  chacun de jouer au mieux son rle, comment s'entraider pour qu'au final on atteigne le rsultat optimal.


Doit-on choisir ce qui est juste ou ce qui est optimal? Une autre question politique, d'ailleurs. Souvent(mais pas toujours) au cur des combats droite-gauche. Mais, elle aussi, un question qu'on ne pose pas parce-que pour chaque intervenant, la rponse est vidente(et diffrence, sinon c'est pas drle).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Doit-on choisir ce qui est juste ou ce qui est optimal? Une autre question politique, d'ailleurs. Souvent(mais pas toujours) au cur des combats droite-gauche. Mais, elle aussi, un question qu'on ne pose pas parce-que pour chaque intervenant, la rponse est vidente(et diffrence, sinon c'est pas drle).


Le problme de choisir ce qui est juste, c'est que tu mets les gens, les rgions en concurrence pour savoir qui est le plus mritant, au lieu de les encourager  travailler ensemble.

----------


## el_slapper

> Le problme de choisir ce qui est juste, c'est que tu mets les gens, les rgions en concurrence pour savoir qui est le plus mritant, au lieu de les encourager  travailler ensemble.


Ah, on est d'accord, mais monsieur tout le monde, lui, il veut ce qui est juste pour lui. L'efficacit, rien  foutre. C'est toute la difficult de l'action politique. Un exemple rigolo. Madame McGillicuddy veut son arrt de bus en bas de chez elle, et fera jouer son influence pour l'avoir  tout prix. Mme si a dstabilise tout le rseau et le rend notablement moins efficace. Et comme elle est retraite et a le temps de militer, elle aura bien plus de poids que le travailleur occup qui aurait bien plus besoin d'un arrt de bus en bas de chez lui - mais qui lui, n'a pas le temps de militer.

A chaque fois que je milite pour plus d'efficacit, j'essaye toujours d'envelopper a dans 2 tranches de justice - justice au sens de mon interlocuteur. Ca ne marche pas toujours, videmment, mais a aide  faire passer la pilule, parfois. pour la plupart des interlocuteurs, "le systme fonctionne bien" est synonyme de "le systme est  mon service, et  cul les autres - c'est a la justice".

C'est aussi pourquoi l'lectorat est si divis. Mlenchon dfend les pauvres diplms et sensibiliss(et merde aux riches), Wauquiez une certaine dmographie conservatrice(et merde aux autres), Macron dfend une France urbaine, crative, _et qui a russi_(et merde  ceux qui n'ont pas eu de chance), Le Pen agrge un peu tout le reste(et merde aux autres groupes), plus un noyau facho dispers dans tous les groupes prcdents(et merde aux padcheunous).

Si tu ne prends pas a en compte, que tu arrives la bouche en cur en disant "ah ben pour le collectif, a a serait mieux", mme si tu as raison, tu te feras jeter parce-que les gens ne verront que ce que tu leur coute, pas ce que tu leur rapporte.

----------


## MiaowZedong

On est d'accord, mais on parle de choses diffrentes. Je parle de comment prendre des dcisions; tu parles de comment les faire adopter par un peuple born et goste, c'est--dire (appelons un chat un chat) comment faire de la propagande. Je n'ai pas de parti politique*, et je viens ici essentiellement pour dialoguer avec ceux qui ont plus de recul et de rationnalit que la moyenne, et eventuellement faire un peu de ce qu'on pourrait appeler de la vulgarisation politique. Alors la propagande, je n'en fait pas, et tant pis si un de mes posts (comme celui sur les cots de telecoms en zone rurale) se prend une avalanche de pouces rouges par des gens qui se sentent menacs dans leurs petits intrts.

*En France, j'imagine que je suis plus proche du NPA ou de LO, encore que j'ai des normes doutes sur ces partis (pas assez rationalistes et progressistes, trop attachs aux intrts de groupes spcifiques rputs opprims, etc).

----------


## Mingolito

> qu'est-ce que tu peux reprocher  Ruffin ? Dans quelles affaires il a tremp ?


D'avoir un tas d'ides communistes nfastes et de rien comprendre  l'conomie, je peux non ?
Et vu que la police  trouv des valises de cash chez les "Lieutenants" de Mlenchon et qu'il y  de la corruption systmatique chez FI pourquoi il en ferait pas parti ? Si ce parti est pareil que celui de Chavez c'est une mafia de voleurs, et plus haut plac tu es plus tu palpes.





> Tout ce que tu sais faire c'est t'acharner sur Mlenchon et sa bonne femme (et en soit il y a effectivement de quoi dire, tu es libre de faire cela)


Toi tu appelle a "s'acharner" avec une totale mauvaise foi comme  ton habitude, c'est simplement que ce couple de Bonnie and Clyde  enchaine les conneries coup sur coup, qu'est ce que j'y peu moi ? J'aurais fait pareil avec n'importe quel autre politique...




> mais pour parler des mecs qui discutent posment et font des propositions pour faire avancer les choses


Oui le communisme fait "avancer" la ruine, le problme c'est que j'aurais beau passer des annes  essayer de t'enseigner l'conomie, la Socioconomie, la psychologie, et  te rappeler l'histoire tu continuera de ne rien capter et de croire  toutes ces conneries communistes et  utopiques pour gogos simplet. J'ai dj par le pass enseign l'conomie et je suis donc bien plac pour savoir que c'est quelque chose de trop complexe pour la majorit des gens, sinon personne je dis bien personne ne voterais  gauche.

J'espre que tu crois aussi au pre nol  ::ptdr:: 

Au passage Rufin il a le charisme d'une huitre, donc s'il se prsentait il aurait le mme score que Besancenot, alors va y soutiens le si a te fait plaisir  ::ccool:: 
Il y a aucun rglement qui t'empche de lancer ton topic  la gloire de Rufin, alors fait le au  lieu de pleurnicher btement.
Il y a bien un topic gant  la gloire de Franois Asselineau, ce looser de premire classe, alors pourquoi pas Rufin...



_Mlenchon n'est ni dmocrate ni rpublicain, c'est un dangereux tyran_

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu parles de comment les faire adopter par un peuple born et goste, c'est--dire (appelons un chat un chat) comment faire de la propagande.


La propagande est  la dmocratie ce que la matraque est  la dictature. Noam Chomsky
Macron est pas mal en propagande les mdias le soutiennent bien.

===
Par contre, en ce moment, les mdias tudient chaque parole de Melenchon pour trouver la moindre petite erreur.
La confusion prhistorique de Mlenchon



> Dans son dernier billet de blog, Jean-Luc Mlenchon accuse Libration de l'avoir qualifi, ds 1986 et sa premire lection, de dernier dinosaure marxiste. Sauf que c'est lui-mme qui se qualifie de la sorte.
> (...)
> Effectivement, le 30 septembre 1986, Libration avait bien consacr un article  Jean-Luc Mlanchon (sic), lu deux jours plus tt au Snat dont il devenait le benjamin. Il est bien question de dinosaures dans cet article. Sauf que cette mtaphore nest pas faite par notre quotidien mais par Jean-Luc Mlenchon lui-mme. Qui dclare donc : *Je suis le dernier diplodocus du Parti socialiste*. Le leader de La France insoumise accuse donc Lib de lavoir dnigr ds son premier jour de mandat alors que cest lui-mme qui sest compar  un dinosaure. Cest aussi Jean-Luc Mlenchon qui se dfinissait, tout seul comme un grand, comme marxiste.


Il devrait arrter de se faire passer pour un marxiste, alors qu'il est trotskiste...

----------


## fredoche

> Je ne suis pas sr que nous finanons rellement l'le de France par nos impts, nous provinciaux, puisque le PIB de cette rgion reprsente plus de 30% du PIB de la France


Soyons honnte je n'en suis pas sur non plus, correction en tout cas pas par nos impts. Mais par les phnomnes de centralisation, il me semble que l'on peut s'interroger.
Mais quelle  est la part de ce PIB rellement produit sur place, et non li aux centralisations conomiques ou administratives (concentration des siges sociaux, des administrations, ministres, etc...) ? 
Si EDF par exemple produit son lectricit partout en France, et la commercialise sur tout le territoire, mais concentre ses services administratifs, commerciaux et comptables sur l'IDF, o et comment va tre comptabilis le PIB gnr ?
L'conomie francilienne est essentiellement une conomie de services, mais cette conomie est lie  la France en tant que telle,  l'ensemble du territoire.


Quand  la flicaille rpublicaine, c'est bien le seul pays qui a autant de forces de police diffrentes, c'est mme dingue que cela n'interroge personne. Et les CRS ne servent qu' a, mater la population.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Quand  la flicaille rpublicaine, c'est bien le seul pays qui a autant de forces de police diffrentes, c'est mme dingue que cela n'interroge personne. Et les CRS ne servent qu' a, mater la population.


On est galement le seul pays d'Europe  utiliser des grenades explosives contre le peuple. Aprs c'est peut-tre parce que la France est un des rares pays qui ne participe pratiquement jamais aux "colloques" et autres "salons" concernant les forces de l'ordre, o chaque pays se rend pour discuter et comparer ses mthodes, son matriel, et le reste pour s'amliorer.

Bizarrement, il y a pleins de pays autour de nous, o lorsqu'il y a des manifestations, tout ce passe relativement "bien", les ventuels casseurs sont mis  l'cart et apprhends rapidement, etc. etc. Il n'y a qu'en France o cela dgnre systmatiquement. Mais bon, pourquoi devrions-nous nous remettre en question hein ?  :;): 


Sinon pour notre ami Mingolito qui affirme toujours que les programmes RN et FI sont les mmes, Marine a montr que c'tait faux  la radio en se prononant contre l'augmentation du SMIC, et pour la suppression des cotisations sociales, comme quoi, les programmes ne sont pas compltement identiques :p

----------


## Mat.M

> Je ne suis pas sr que nous finanons rellement l'le de France par nos impts, nous provinciaux, puisque le PIB de cette rgion reprsente plus de 30% du PIB de la France, pour 19% de la population.


d'accord on peut se poser lgitimement la question.
Cependant lorsqu'on voit un truc comme le Grand Paris qui cote des milliards, la rfection de la gare Lyon Part-Dieu par exemple qui commence tout juste  tre rnove a fait rflchir.
Par exemple il y a un projet dans le cadre du Grand-Paris qui a t abandonn c'est 200millons de perdus



> Opposer les franais les uns aux autres comme tu le dis c'est le calcul de la classe jacassante pour tenir en laisse les classes laborieuses, mais c'est aussi construire mdiatiquement des oppositions : opposer Paris  la province


toute la question est de savoir si la France est un systme politique trop centralis, c'est l'ternel problme.
Est-ce qu'un systme fdral  l'allemande fonctionnerait en France ? La question peut se poser.

Mais avec un systme fdral  l'allemande, les rgions lveraient leurs propres impts cela permetterait de moduler la fiscalit locale

----------


## Jon Shannow

> D'avoir un tas d'ides communistes nfastes et de rien comprendre  l'conomie, je peux non ?


Tu peux lui reprocher de ne pas comprendre l'conomie comme toi tu la comprends (c'est  dire comme les mdias et la propagande no-librale la vende). De l  dire que tu comprends mieux que lui (ou que n'importe quel intervenant ici), j'en doute fort.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> d'accord on peut se poser lgitimement la question.
> Cependant lorsqu'on voit un truc comme le Grand Paris qui cote des milliards, la rfection de la gare Lyon Part-Dieu par exemple qui commence tout juste  tre rnove a fait rflchir.


Oui, enfin, il faut aussi considrer le besoin. La mtropole de Lyon, c'est 1.3M personnes avec une densit de 2 600/km, avec 500 000 dans Lyon intra-muros et une densit de 11 000/km.  ct Paris seule c'est dj 2.2M habitants et une densit de 21 000/km (quivalente  Calcutta), et l'agglomration Parisienne c'est 12.5M habitants (l'agglomration la plus peuple d'Europe). Le solde migratoire de la mtropole Parisienne est ngatif, ce qui est trs rare pour une mtropole, signe que les habitants qui peuvent se le permettre fuient une agglo devenue invivable.

Donc oui, il y a un besoin urgent de dsengorger Paris et mieux relier la banlieue pour rendre cet habitat hyperdense vivable. Surtout qu'avec ses 700Mds de produit rgional, l'IDF ne prlve pas sur les autres rgions pour raliser le Grand Paris. Je ne trouve pas de statistiques Franaises  ce sujet, mais je pense que comme les autres grandes mtropoles, Paris reoit moins d'argent public qu'elle ne gnre en imptsbien sr, cette redistribution est juste car les mtropoles puisent ressources et talents dans leurs arrires-pays.

Lyon je connais moins, j'y suis all une fois en TGV, la gare paraissait moins surcharge que celles de Paris, mais bon, c'est juste une impression. C'est aussi vrai que la France ne dvloppe pas assez ses mtropoles secondaires (Lille, Lyon, Marseille, Toulouse, Strassbourg etc ont un potentiel de developpement important).

----------


## Grogro

> Lyon je connais moins, j'y suis all une fois en TGV, la gare paraissait moins surcharge que celles de Paris, mais bon, c'est juste une impression. C'est aussi vrai que la France ne dvloppe pas assez ses mtropoles secondaires (Lille, Lyon, Marseille, Toulouse, Strassbourg etc ont un potentiel de developpement important).


C'est aussi vrai que depuis une gnration, la France a entrepris de dvelopper ses mtropoles rgionales (depuis le TGV en fait). Lentement certes. Paris est encore ultra dominante, mais nettement moins incontournable mme pour les jeunes diplms qu' l'poque o nos parents sont entrs dans la vie active. Mais cette dynamique de dcentralisation partielle s'est accompagne d'une forte centralisation rgionale vers les mtropoles, au dtriment des petites et moyennes villes.

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est aussi vrai que depuis une gnration, la France a entrepris de dvelopper ses mtropoles rgionales (depuis le TGV en fait). Lentement certes. Paris est encore ultra dominante, mais nettement moins incontournable mme pour les jeunes diplms qu' l'poque o nos parents sont entrs dans la vie active. Mais cette dynamique de dcentralisation partielle s'est accompagne d'une forte centralisation rgionale vers les mtropoles, au dtriment des petites et moyennes villes.


Phnomne accentu par la tertiarisation de l'conomie.  Les services tant souvent interdpendants, la tendance  se concentrer sur quelques ples est assez naturelle. Pas invitable, mais c'est la voie de la moindre rsistance... D'ou une masse critique pour les agglomrations qui se veulent dynamiques en voie d'augmentation.

----------


## Ryu2000

On entend plus parler de l'histoire des emplois fictifs europen et des comptes de campagne.
Gilets jaunes : pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon, c'est l'histoire de France qu'on crit
"Vous allez avoir Nol aux ronds-points": la menace de Jean-Luc Mlenchon au gouvernement
L'immigration, une chance ? "a dpend des cas", rpond Mlenchon sur RTL



> INVIT RTL - Selon le chef de file de la France insoumise, "il faut crer les conditions pour que les gens puissent rester chez eux".
> (...)
> Le dput des Bouches-du-Rhne cite l'exemple de l'Allemagne. "Le fait qu'un million de personnes soient arrives dans la main-d'oeuvre allemande, a a t une affaire pour le patronat allemand parce qu'ils pouvaient les payer 80 centimes d'euros de l'heure, au lieu d'un euro. Ce qui tait dj une misre", ajoute Jean-Luc Mlenchon.


Par contre les mdias critiquent Ruffin :
Quenelle et  500 familles  : les rfrences ambigus de Franois Ruffin
Malaise chez les Insoumis aprs l'hommage de Franois Ruffin  tienne Chouard

Je ne sais pas comment des gens peuvent avoir d'Etienne Chouard, c'est la personne la plus douce qui existe...
C'est ridicule d'en vouloir  Etienne Choaurd, a me rappelle a :

----------


## Ryu2000

Ahahaha  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Il y a des mdias qui essaient de faire passer la France Insoumise pour un parti antismite ^^ (alors que Melenchon c'est un franc-maon,  fond dans les valeurs rpublicaine et toutes ces conneries !)
Antismitisme: que reproche-t-on  la France insoumise?



> Il a en effet t trs largement reproch  Jean-Luc Mlenchon *son temps de raction afin de condamner ces injures*, une rponse qui est finalement venue d'un tweet publi ce dimanche, dans lequel le dput a galement dfendu les gilets jaunes. 
> (...)
> Si ce dernier assure condamner les insultes, il assure ne pas plaindre le philosophe qui pour lui "rpand la haine en France. Contre les jeunes de banlieue. Contre les musulmans. Contre l'Education nationale."


Finkielkraut en profite pour directement faire une remarque islamophobe :
Alain Finkielkraut  propos de son agression antismite : "Le plus virulent, ce n'tait pas un petit Blanc, c'tait vraisemblablement un salafiste"



> "Le plus virulent, celui qui m'a dit 'rentre  Tel-Aviv', a dit aussi 'la France est  nous' et ce n'tait pas un petit Blanc", a dclar lundi 18 fvrier sur franceinfo, le philosophe Alain Finkielkraut, qui a t pris  partie et a subi des insultes antismites samedi lors de la manifestation des "gilets jaunes",  Paris, boulevard du Montparnasse.
> 
> *C'tait trs vraisemblablement un salafiste, il en avait l'allure, la barbe. Et d'ailleurs, il m'a dit : 'Dieu va te punir'.* C'est lui d'ailleurs je crois que les policiers ont identifi. Alain Finkielkraut  franceinfo


Perso je ne vois pas d'antismitisme l dedans :
Insultes profres contre Alain Finkielkraut par des "gilets jaunes" : on vous rsume l'affaire



> Dans les images mises en ligne par Yahoo, on entend crier de nombreuses menaces et des insultes : "*Barre-toi, sale sioniste de merde !*" lance l'un, "*Nique ta mre*", crie un autre, tandis que l'on entend certains crier : "*Palestine !*". "*Espce de raciste, t'es un haineux, tu vas mourir, tu vas aller en enfer, espce de sioniste !*" crie un autre tout prs de la camra.
> 
> D'autres images tournes d'un peu plus loin par le journaliste indpendant Charles Baudry, on entend : "*Facho ! Palestine ! Rentre chez toi, rentre chez toi en Isral*" mais aussi : "*La France est  nous. Rentre  Tel-Aviv*", "Tu vas mourir".


Finki a plusieurs fois eu des propos islamophobe.
Et c'est un peu un nerv :



===
En parlant de lien entre Melenchon et lantismitisme a me rappelle a :
LA LDJ EXPULSE LE PROPALESTINIEN MELENCHON DE LA MARCHE EN MEMOIRE de MIREILLE KNOLL



> Accueillis par des hues et bousculs, Jean-Luc Mlenchon et ses camarades Insoumis ont d quitter prcipitamment la marche blanche organise mercredi  Paris contre lantismitisme et en hommage  Mireille Knoll, loctognaire juive tue  son domicile.
> Ils ntaient pas les bienvenus, et cela sest vu et entendu Larrive dans le cortge du chef de file de la France insoumise (LFI), Jean-Luc Mlenchon a cr des bousculades
> 
> Mlenchon sest fait abondamment sifflr par plusieurs dizaines de manifestants de la Ligue de dfense juive (LDJ).  Insoumis encul ! , a-t-il notamment t scand
> La foule le traitait dislamo-gauchiste dantijuif et de collabo
> Les slogans  Israel vivra ,Israel vaincra  ne lui ont pas plu apparement
> A force de lui demander de dgager, il finit par dgager .
> Mlenchon et Alexis Corbire se sont piteusement enfuis vers le mtro Alexandre Dumas ,escort par des membres de la LDJ jusquau quai du mtro


Quand t'es la cible de la LDJ c'est que tu fais quelque chose de bien et inversement :
Marche blanche : pourquoi Marine Le Pen a-t-elle t protge par la Ligue de Dfense juive ?

En tout cas c'est pnible cette tentative d'amalgamer anti-sionisme et antismitisme...
Il y a des juifs anti-sioniste, donc on peut trs bien ne rien avoir contre la communaut juive mais avoir des problmes avec la politique isralienne...

----------


## Marco46

> Finkielkraut en profite pour directement faire une remarque islamophobe :
> Alain Finkielkraut  propos de son agression antismite : "Le plus virulent, ce n'tait pas un petit Blanc, c'tait vraisemblablement un salafiste"


J'ai beaucoup de mal avec Finkie, mais en quoi c'est islamophobe de qualifier un salafiste de salafiste ?

C'est pas islamophobe de mme que qualifier un sioniste de sioniste n'est pas antismite.

Tout le monde pte les plombs c'est hallucinant.




> alors que Melenchon c'est un franc-maon,  fond dans les valeurs rpublicaine et toutes ces conneries !


Tutututu. Mlenchon est d'abord et avant toute autre considration  fond dans *sa carrire* et ses rves de pouvoir. Rien d'autre ne compte.




> Perso je ne vois pas d'antismitisme l dedans :


Ben achte un cerveau. Qu'est-ce que tu veux que je te dises. J'ai regard plusieurs vidos, on entend distinctement du "sale juif" plusieurs fois. Ces gens sont des dingues. Quel est le putain de rapport entre leur situation et une religion ? Sont compltement cingls.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai beaucoup de mal avec Finkie, mais en quoi c'est islamophobe de qualifier un salafiste de salafiste ?


C'est le traitement mdiatique, qui fait passer les musulmans pour des antismites.

Des voix minimisent l'agression dont a t victime Alain Finkielkraut



> Dans Le Parisien, Alain Finkielkraut a lui-mme expliqu que ses agresseurs visaient avant tout [ses] liens et [ses] positions sur Isral et taient un *mlange de gens des banlieues, de l'extrme gauche* et peut-tre aussi des soraliens. a m'tonnerait que ce soient des Gilets jaunes' d'origine car je suis un des seuls intellectuels  avoir soutenu le mouvement  ses dbuts, ajoutait le philosophe. Dans ce contexte minemment tendu, florilge de ces dclarations polmiques.





> C'est pas islamophobe de mme que qualifier un sioniste de sioniste n'est pas antismite.


Ouais mais le traitement mdiatique essaie de faire croire que les banlieues et les musulmans sont anti-juifs.




> Tutututu. Mlenchon est d'abord et avant toute autre considration  fond dans *sa carrire* et ses rves de pouvoir. Rien d'autre ne compte.


Je pense qu'il est dchir entre d'un ct faire plaisir  sa loge et de l'autre sa carrire politique.
Je ne suis pas certains que la politique soit loin devant l'autre.




> J'ai regard plusieurs vidos, on entend distinctement du "sale juif" plusieurs fois.


Je n'ai pas entendu, ni lu a...

Si un type une fois prononait "sale catholique" ou "sale musulman" a ne choquerait personne...
Enfin bref on s'en fout c'est qu'un fait divers de rien du tout et les mdias s'emballent, je voulais ignorer cette news comme tout le monde, parce qu'on s'en fout totalement, mais ils ont trait Melenchon d'antismite et l a devenait marrant pour une seconde.

----------


## Charvalos

> Enfin bref on s'en fout c'est qu'un fait divers de rien du tout et les mdias s'emballent, je voulais ignorer cette news comme tout le monde, parce qu'on s'en fout totalement, mais ils ont trait Melenchon d'antismite et l a devenait marrant pour une seconde.


Bah pourquoi tu floods le topic qui en plus avec un sujet n'a rien  voir le sujet initial ?!

----------


## halaster08

> Bah pourquoi tu floods le topic qui en plus avec un sujet n'a rien  voir le sujet initial ?!


Parce que c'est Ryu ?




> J'ai beaucoup de mal avec Finkie, mais en quoi c'est islamophobe de qualifier un salafiste de salafiste ?


Peut tre dans la manire de le dire: "c'est pas un blanc, c'est donc un salafiste"  perso je trouve a vraiment limite, dj tous les "non-blancs" ne sont pas forcment islamiste et surtout tous les islamiste ne sont pas salafiste, il y a quand mme beaucoup d'amalgame dans cette petite phrase, mme si pour le coup il semble qu'il aurait raison et que le gars est bien salafiste, c'est  mon avis un gros coup de bol.
Et franchement tu ne peut pas en mme temps dnoncer une attaque sur ta personne par rapport  ta religion tout en faisant exactement la mme chose par rapport  la religion du mec d'en face.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah pourquoi tu floods le topic qui en plus avec un sujet n'a rien  voir le sujet initial ?!


Alors dj c'est en lien, vu que le topic parle de *l'acharnement juridique et mdiatique* que FI et Melenchon on subit (comme c'est arriv  Fillon lors de la prsidentielle). De toute faon je n'allais pas crer un topic pour l'occasion, celui la collait pas mal, j'ai dj eu assez de mal  le trouver comme a...

Je n'ai rien flood du tout j'ai cris 1 seul message. (c'est clairement pas a du flood)
Les mdias ont quasiment trait Melenchon dantismite, c'est difficile de ne pas ragir tellement c'est ridicule !

===
Petite vido (1:44) :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon: "Non, la France n'est pas un pays antismite"
Roh putain le gars arrive  caser 1789 dans son speech, c'est vraiment un rpublicain hardcore, mais au moins il dit que le mouvement des gilets jaunes n'est pas raciste ni homophobe.

Mlenchon condamne l'antismitisme et dnonce une instrumentalisation



> Mardi matin, le leader des Insoumis a fermement condamn l'antismitisme et demand au ministre de l'Intrieur d'assurer la protection des dputs Insoumis qui participeront aux rassemblements.
> (...)
> Dans son intervention, le dput Insoumis a en outre dnonc une instrumentalisation sordide qui est faite de la lutte contre l'antismitisme par le pouvoir, via les accusations d'antismitisme lances par certains reprsentants de la majorit contre les Insoumis.


Il y a des extrmistes juifs (par exemple LDJ, Batar, tout a) qui menacent F.I.
"Non, nous n'avons pas de 'racines antismites'", assure Mlenchon



> Rappelant "le cuisant souvenir de la marche en hommage  Mireille Knoll" o des membres de LFI avaient t "*chasss par des membres de la LDJ*", Jean-Luc Mlenchon a demand au ministre de l'Intrieur d'assurer la scurit de son groupe parlementaire lors du rassemblement contre l'antismitisme mardi soir.


====
Bon a fait quand mme chier cette histoire pour une petite insulte envers Finkielkraut, on voit Netanyahou sur toutes les chanes qui essaient de forcer l'amalgame entre anti-sioniste et antismitisme.
Alors que Finkielkraut c'est un gars qui a tenu des propos trs haineux  plusieurs reprises, c'est normal que des gens ne l'apprcient pas beaucoup.
On se demande pourquoi il a accs aux mdias d'ailleurs...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> On se demande pourquoi il a accs aux mdias d'ailleurs...


Car il est juif sioniste ?  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon a fait quand mme chier cette histoire pour une petite insulte envers Finkielkraut


Tu oublies les croix gammes sur l'effigie de Simone Veil, les arbres plants en hommage au jeune Halimi coups, les tombes profanes, les tags anti-juifs sur les devantures de magasin. Bref, ce n'est pas juste une petite insulte envers Finkielkraut. Et, je dirais, que de toutes faons, il n'y a pas de "petites" insultes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...71328410087424
> Les oublis sont d'abord les victimes des traits europens qui imposent la fermeture de nos services publics. 
> 
> #LaCriseEtApres

----------


## Ryu2000

Accus de harclement sexuel, Gunol rgle ses comptes avec LFI



> Mlenchon, imprvisible et colrique
> Thomas Gunol vise le premier cercle du mouvement. *Jean-Luc Mlenchon, le premier, est dpeint en homme imprvisiblement colrique, accus de gouverner la France insoumise en autocrate, de dcider de tout ce qui compte, en symbiose avec Sophia Chikirou*. Lancienne communicante du leader du mouvement est, elle aussi, pingle. Thomas Gunol reproche  la formation son maintien au poste de prestataire pour les europennes, avec son entreprise personnelle Mediascope -toujours souponn de surfacturation pendant la prsidentielle. De par sa proximit avec Jean-Luc Mlenchon, elle risque objectivement une condamnation judiciaire, estime-t-il.
> 
> Manuel Bompard, numro 2 sur la liste et proche parmi les proches de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, est quant  lui qualifi dhomme de paille et de paratonnerre. Il ny a en ralit que deux personnes qui tiennent le mouvement, indique Thomas Gunol au Figaro. Jean-Luc Mlenchon et Sophia Chikirou. Manuel Bompard nest quun excutant qui endosse limpopularit, mais ne dcide pas lui-mme.
> 
> Un simulacre de dmocratie
> Thomas Gunol reproche le simulacre de dmocratie interne au mouvement. *Les runions internes collgiales de lappareil du mouvement ne sont quune apparence. En ralit, elles sont prcdes par des runions et discussions officieuses en effectif beaucoup plus ferm o tout ce qui compte est dj dcid. Les discussions de la runion collgiale plus large sont ensuite cadres et verrouilles*, affirme le politologue. Quand vous faites partie des cadres et que vous exprimez des critiques, dans des runions internes cest comme pisser dans un violon, indique-t-il au Figaro. Il accuse les dirigeants du mouvement de faire pression sur lui pour pour quil retire spontanment sa candidature LFI  llection europenne. Il annonce, pour conclure, avoir confi  son avocat, Matre Jremy Afane-Jacquart, de prendre toutes les mesures judiciaires ncessaires contre lappareil central du mouvement. Il affirme ne pas avoir prvenu Jean-Luc Mlenchon de son intention, et affirme, pour lheure, ne pas retirer sa candidature.


Il y a tout un communiqu en image dans un tweet :



> https://twitter.com/thomas_guenole/s...4068477833218/
> COMMUNIQU : "Alerte : l'appareil de la @FranceInsoumise trahit nos valeurs et se rit des militants."


LFI devrait virer Jean-Luc Mlenchon et Sophia Chikirou ou alors les bonnes personnes d'LFI devraient se barrer et faire un meilleur parti.
Des gens comme Franois Ruffin seraient plus prsentable que Melenchon...

----------


## Jon Shannow

En gros, le mec est accus de harclement sexuel par les membres du parti, et il balance des insanits pour se venger. Pas de quoi en faire un fromage, on a affaire  un gros c**.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En gros, le mec est accus de harclement sexuel par les membres du parti


Il est possible qu'il soit accus mais non coupable.




> il balance des insanits pour se venger.


Peut tre que les accusation sont apparues aprs qu'il ait commenc  tre mcontent de Melenchon et Chikirou.
J'ai pas regard ce qu'on lui reprochait, mais mme si il est coupable a ne veut pas dire que ce qu'il reproche  Melenchon et Chikirou n'est pas vrai.

Si il pleut et que Rudolf Hess dit qu'il pleut, il a raison et on peut le reconnatre, on est pas oblig de se mettre en dsaccord avec lui juste parce qu'il a commis des crimes atroces.
Une mauvaise personne peut dire des choses vraies. (mme Macron a dj dit des choses vraies)




> Pas de quoi en faire un fromage, on a affaire  un gros c**.


Un con peut avoir raison rappelez vous de cette scne de The Big Lebowski :


*You're not wrong Walter, you're just an asshole.*

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il est possible qu'il soit accus mais non coupable.


Bah c'est aussi valable pour ses accusations envers Reblochon et Kirikou... C'est pas parce qu'ils les accusent qu'ils sont coupables... 


Au final, c'est la parole de l'un contre la parole de l'autre et y'en a pas une qui vaut mieux que l'autre, donc oui, on s'en cogne; c'est ventuellement la justice qui tranchera dans les plaintes des uns et des autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah c'est aussi valable pour ses accusations envers Reblochon et Kirikou...


Ouais, mais il ne faut pas dire "il est accus harclement sexuel alors l'intgralit de ce qu'il a dit ou dira est forcment faux".
En tout cas tout le monde peut reconnatre qu'il a raison quand il dit que Melenchon est colrique, les gens l'ont vu devenir tout rouge et hurler "la rpublique c'est moi"...




> c'est ventuellement la justice qui tranchera dans les plaintes des uns et des autres.


Je ne sais pas si a ira jusque l.
C'est un peu du gchis de temps et d'argent quelque part... Ya peut-tre mieux  faire, comme oublier et passer  autre chose.
En plus la justice franaise n'est pas du tout impartiale et Melenchon a le bras long.

 la limite il y a aura peut-tre un procs pour l'accusation d'harclement sexuel.

----------


## Mingolito

> LFI devrait virer Jean-Luc Mlenchon et Sophia Chikirou ou alors les bonnes personnes d'LFI devraient se barrer et faire un meilleur parti.


Tu as pas compris que LFI n'est rien de plus qu'un parti communiste bis  la botte du despote Mlenchon, si tu enlve Mlenchon de LFI : LFI est mort et ne dpassera pas quelques pourcents.




> Des gens comme Franois Ruffin seraient plus prsentable que Melenchon...


Bonne ide, met Rufin a la tte de LFI et LFI sera aussi mort que quand Hamon avait pris la tte du PS.
Rufin  le charisme d'une huitre et lui aussi il est impliqu dans de trs sales affaires, comme tous le staff de LFI.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu as pas compris que LFI n'est rien de plus qu'un parti communiste bis  la botte du despote Mlenchon


Mlenchon c'est un socialiste, les communistes ne peuvent pas le blairer (de toute faon il en reste pas des masses des communistes, dans les annes 90 ils ont rejoint le FN).
J'ai rien contre les gens comme Georges Marchais, il tait plutt marrant comme gars de ce que j'en ai vu.




> met Rufin a la tte de LFI et LFI sera aussi mort que quand Hamon avait pris la tte du PS.


Rufin a une tte de gentil, moi a me rassure.
Et si le PS a perdu en 2017 ce n'est pas de la faute  Hamon c'est de la faute aux chefs du PS qui l'ont abandonn.
Hollande et Valls faisaient campagne pour Macron.
Les mdias ne parlaient que de Macron.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ouais, mais il ne faut pas dire "il est accus harclement sexuel alors l'intgralit de ce qu'il a dit ou dira est forcment faux".


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit.
J'ai que ce type venait cracher sur Melenchon, parce qu'il tait accus en interne, de harclement sexuel. Donc, sa crdibilit est quand mme  mettre sous condition. Avant d'tre accus ( tort ou  raison, a, c'est un autre problme), ce qu'il reproche  Mlenchon ne le gnait aucunement !
Personne ne l'a forc  rejoindre LFI, ni  rester.

----------


## Ryu2000

LFI veut faire une alliance  Gauche, les communistes et gnration point s sont prt  parler.
Fdration populaire : accueil en demi-teinte chez les roses et les verts



> Heureusement pour linsoumis en chef, certaines ttes accueillent sa proposition avec un peu plus denthousiasme. Cest le cas des communistes. *Entre eux et La France insoumise, ce nest pas le grand amour*. Mais les rouges sont toujours prts  discuter de fond, ils ne ferment aucune porte. Elsa Faucillon, la dpute PCF qui milite en interne pour se rapprocher des insoumis, dit : Oui  une fdration populaire qui rassemble, cest ncessaire, il est vident quil faudrait alors faire vivre le pluralisme, loin de toute logique de ralliement.
> 
> Gnrations, le mouvement fond par Benot Hamon, voit galement le pas de Jean-Luc Mlenchon dun bon il. Ils sont ouverts  la discussion. Guillaume Balas, dput europen, trouve dommage que les tractations ne souvrent quaprs les europennes. Nous aurions pu viter la division ds aujourdhui, clame-t-il. Lors de la dernire lection prsidentielle, aprs quelques messages changs, Hamon et Mlenchon se sont retrouvs dans un restaurant chilien,  Paris, pour acter leur dsunion dans les urnes. Reste  savoir si demain, entre les deux hommes, lhistoire pourra scrire diffremment. Pour les autres, notamment les colos et les socialistes, le chemin reste aussi long quun jour dt.


a aurait t plus marrant que les communistes disent "nous ne parlerons jamais avec Melenchon !" mais bon il en reste 4, donc peu importe.

----------


## Mingolito

Ce qui prouve que tu as tord, que tu comprends rien et que tu passes ton temps  crire des fakes News.

*LFI* c'est : *Le parti communiste bis  la botte de Mlenchon*, c'est tout.

Mlenchon en sus d'tre communiste : il est fou  lier, dangereux, et c'est un escroc.
C'est "Le petit Staline de carton pte".

----------


## Ryu2000

Fais bien l'analyse que tu veux, moi perso je prfre la version de Maxime Gremetz.
Le gars il arrive et il dit J'en ai rien  foutre de Melenchon c'est un socialiste, je l'ai bien vu cirer les pompes  Jospin pour avoir un petit secrtariat d'tat. C'tait le plus arrogant  chaque fois qu'on faisait des propositions "vous les communistes, c'est de la merde vos amendements !".



Gnration point s et le parti communiste peuvent faire une alliance et essayer de prendre une place. (un peu comme Macron avec Bayrou "si tu me donnes tes lecteurs je te trouverais une place de ministre" et il l'a cru ^^)
Il faut faire 3% pour avoir un dput europen c'est a ? a va tre tendu pour Hamon.

===
De toute faon le parti communiste franais ne reprsente plus rien depuis bien longtemps, il est mort quand Robert Hue est arriv (ou quand Georges Marchais est parti).
Une grosse partie des lecteurs du PCF sont parti au FN. (fin annes 80 / dbut annes 90)

----------


## Ryu2000

France insoumise : avec le retrait d'une de ses figures, le parti s'enfonce dans la crise



> La France insoumise traverse une zone de turbulences. *Il y avait dj les controverses sur la composition de sa liste de candidats pour les europennes, laffaire des perquisitions et de lenqute sur ses assistants parlementaires, et puis les sondages*, de plus en plus moyens pour le parti de Jean-Luc Mlenchon.
> 
> Cette semaine, le mouvement a d faire face  lofficialisation dun nouveau retrait, et pas nimporte lequel. Comme la rvl le journal Le Point, cest une femme apprcie des militants  LFI, une femme qui avait t un temps pressentie pour en tre la tte de liste, Charlotte Girard, qui prend encore un peu plus le large. 
> 
> Aprs les europennes, elle ne sera plus coordinatrice du programme du mouvement, elle qui avait largement contribu  llaboration du programme prsidentiel de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Et elle a eu beau dplorer sur Facebook que la rvlation de son retrait soit destine  nuire au chef de file de la France insoumise, *la nouvelle reste symptomatique dune crise profonde, due  des dsaccords sur le fonctionnement peu dmocratique du mouvement et, peut-tre plus grave : sur sa stratgie lectorale.*

----------


## Mingolito

Maintenant que tous le monde  compris que Mlenchon est non seulement un pitre ridicule et minable mais qu'il est en sus un escroc, un menteur et qu'il est dangereux, violent, fou  lier, et qu'il  montr que c'est une racaille de la pire espce, les rats quittent le navire  ::ptdr::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Maintenant que tous le monde  compris que Mlenchon est non seulement un pitre ridicule et minable mais qu'il est en sus un escroc, un menteur et qu'il est dangereux, violent, fou  lier, et qu'il  montr que c'est une racaille de la pire espce, les rats quittent le navire


J'aime a, ll possd  en effet  tous les qualits d'un dictateur dangereux potentiel : mgalomane, maniaque ,simulateur , et transpirant la violence...
Un Staline en herbe !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

Melenchon subit une campagne de dcrdibilisation.
Elle n'est pas au niveau de celle de Fillon pendant la campagne de 2017, mais il y a a quand mme eu une perquisition (tout le monde a apprit avec qui il couchait, alors qu'il voulait le garder secret), un bannissement temporaire de la loge du grand orient, etc.
Il a du se radicaliser  un moment donn, on dirait que le systme le considre comme un danger alors qu'avant il le soutenait.
En ce moment il se fait presque autant attaquer que Marine Lepen, ce qui est trange.

Mlenchon juge LFI "harcele" par les mdias et dnonce des pratiques comparables  la Ligue du LOL



> "Avec la ligue du LOL puis le commando sexiste de France Info, nous avons appris quexistaient dans certains mdias des groupes de journalistes qui pratiquaient une technique sadique du harclement individuel destin  briser psychologiquement leurs cibles", soulve-t-il.
> 
> "Pour nous, les Insoumis, et pour certain.e.s dentre nous en particulier cest une vidence : nous sommes lobjet dun harclement 'de principe'", accuse Jean-Luc Mlenchon dans sa publication.


Pour Raphal Glucksmann, Jean-Luc Mlenchon est un "Thatcher de gauche"



> "Que dit [Jean-Luc Mlenchon] ? Qu'*avec les milliards que donne la France  l'UE, on pourrait financer la construction de logements ou les hpitaux en France...* Voil un rejet total de la logique de solidarit europenne qui ressemble au 'I want my money back !' - 'Rendez-moi mon argent !' de Margaret Thatcher".


Je me mfie beaucoup de Raphal Glucksmann, le systme est beaucoup trop sympa avec lui...

----------


## Marco46

> Melenchon subit une campagne de dcrdibilisation.
> Elle n'est pas au niveau de celle de Fillon pendant la campagne de 2017, mais il y a a quand mme eu une perquisition (tout le monde a apprit avec qui il couchait, alors qu'il voulait le garder secret), un bannissement temporaire de la loge du grand orient, etc.


Ce n'est pas une campagne de dcrdibilisation, ni pour Mlenchon ni pour Fillon. Il s'agit simplement de mettre sur la place publique des lments qui devraient l'tre. Si Mlenchon a une relation suivie (mme prive) avec son prestataire qui est rgl avec de l'argent public il y a conflit d'intrt c'est une situation compltement anormale. De mme que le fait que sa compagne soit  la fois un membre actif de son parti et un prestataire de ce parti.

C'est une collusion inacceptable. C'est du mme ordre qu'embaucher quelqu'un de sa famille en tant qu'assistant parlementaire.

Quand  Fillon on l'a chapp belle. Il s'agit manifestement d'un rglement de compte interne  la droite. Qu'ils se tuent entre eux mais plus vite svp.




> Il a du se radicaliser  un moment donn, on dirait que le systme le considre comme un danger alors qu'avant il le soutenait.


Euh ... Lol. Mlenchon fait parti du systme. De mme que le clan Le Pen. Ils ont les mmes pratiques, les mmes intrts. Toute cette classe politique est  jeter.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas une campagne de dcrdibilisation, ni pour Mlenchon ni pour Fillon.


J'y crois pas trop...
Les mdias, la justice, la police ont t anormalement efficace, des procdures qui prennent traditionnellement des mois et des mois ont t ralis vraiment trs rapidement.
La justice en fonctionnement nominal est ultra lente.

On reprochait  Fillon d'avoir utilis des assistants qui ne travaillaient pas rellement.
C'est une pratique courante chez les lus, il faudrait qu'on contrle 100% des assistants et qu'on vrifie qu'ils bossent rellement.
Au moins deux dputs LREM ont embauch les enfants d'autres dputs
L'affaire des costumes de Jack Lang traine par rapport  celle de Fillon : Costumes offerts  Jack Lang: enqute ouverte pour abus de biens sociaux (a doit commencer en 2013)




> avec son prestataire qui est rgl avec de l'argent public il y a conflit d'intrt c'est une situation compltement anormale.


 mon avis beaucoup taient au courant de la stratgie de la surfacturation, afin d'tre rembours par l'tat en dpassant les 5%.
Mais ce n'est pas sortie lors de la campagne.




> De mme que le fait que sa compagne soit  la fois un membre actif de son parti et un prestataire de ce parti.


Je crois qu'il nie le fait que ce soit sa compagne.




> Quand  Fillon on l'a chapp belle. Il s'agit manifestement d'un rglement de compte interne  la droite. Qu'ils se tuent entre eux mais plus vite svp.


Ah !
Donc il y a bien eu des gens qui se sont activ pour pourrir Fillon !




> Euh ... Lol. Mlenchon fait parti du systme. De mme que le clan Le Pen.


a dpend de la dfinition de "Systme".
En tout cas les mdias et la justice n'taient pas trs sympa avec Jean-Marie quand il tait encore actif.

Melenchon tait trs bien trait par les mdias et a c'est dgrad trs vite.

----------


## Darkzinus

> En tout cas les mdias et la justice n'taient pas trs sympa avec Jean-Marie quand il tait encore actif.


Ah ben avec ses propos tu m'tonnes  ::ptdr::  Comment tre sympa avec un type pareil ?  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment tre sympa avec un type pareil ?


Depuis qu'il n'est plus dans la politique il a t rhabilit par les mdias.
Le discours de Jean-Marie dans les annes 80 est trs proche du discours de Zemmour en 2019.

Hanouna l'a interview apparemment ?
Papy Le Pen il est gentil : l'hallucinante "interview" par Cyril Hanouna du fondateur du FN



> Aprs s'tre auto-intronis porte-parole des gilets jaunes et co-secrtaire d'Etat avec Marlne Schiappa, Cyril Hanouna s'est donn une nouvelle mission politique, dans son mission "Balance ton post (BTP) sur C8 : r*endre Jean-Marie Le Pen cool* et "darka".


2018 :
 Autrefois indsirable, Jean-Marie Le Pen est lobjet de toutes les attentions journalistiques 



> Dans sa chronique, Nicolas Chapuis, chef du service politique du  Monde , estime que *lancien prsident du FN jouit dune forme de rhabilitation mdiatique depuis quil sest retir de la politique*.


De toute faon il n'est plus dans la politique, donc il n'y a plus de raison d'tre fch aprs lui.

----------


## Marco46

> J'y crois pas trop...


Que ce soit fait dans le but de nuire sans aucun doute, les sources des journalistes ne tombent pas du ciel, mais dans le fond on s'en fout compltement tant que a permet de tirer un peu la chasse. De temps en temps a fait du bien.

Ce que je veux dire c'est que c'est pas de la dsinformation mais de l'information. Une campagne de dcrdibilisation qui rvle la vrit a me va ya pas de soucis.




> Les mdias, la justice, la police ont t anormalement efficace, des procdures qui prennent traditionnellement des mois et des mois ont t ralis vraiment trs rapidement.
> La justice en fonctionnement nominal est ultra lente.


Je sais pas pour Mlenchon mais pour Fillon c'est all trs vite  sa demande. Et vu le contexte c'est normal.




> On reprochait  Fillon d'avoir utilis des assistants qui ne travaillaient pas rellement.
> C'est une pratique courante chez les lus,


Et c'est parfaitement illgal. C'est pas parce que t'as l'habitude de te faire un fix d'hro tout en sniffant un rail de coke avant chaque post sur developpez que c'est lgal pour autant.




> il faudrait qu'on contrle 100% des assistants et qu'on vrifie qu'ils bossent rellement.


Manifestement les hommes politiques ne sont pas assez responsables et matures pour les laisser s'auto-rguler. Ils ont besoin d'tre contrls.




> Ah !
> Donc il y a bien eu des gens qui se sont activ pour pourrir Fillon !


Il y a bien eu de sources pour les journalistes. C'est pas pour autant que ce qui est rvl est faux et c'est surtout a qui compte.




> a dpend de la dfinition de "Systme".


Qui a vcu toute sa vie active d'adulte en se gavant d'argent public ? a te va comme dfinition ? Le mtier de ces gens c'est de bourrer le mou de l'lecteur pour gagner sa croute. C'est ce que ces gens font *pour vivre*. C'est leur *mtier*. C'est une sorte de corporation.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Qui a vcu toute sa vie active d'adulte en se gavant d'argent public ? a te va comme dfinition ? Le mtier de ces gens c'est de bourrer le mou de l'lecteur pour gagner sa croute. C'est ce que ces gens font *pour vivre*. C'est leur *mtier*. C'est une sorte de corporation.


Donc pour toi Macron, dit Manu le Banquier, millionaire grce  son petit job dans le priv, ne fait pas partie du "Systme"?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je sais pas pour Mlenchon mais pour Fillon c'est all trs vite  sa demande.


Quand une personne normale demande  la justice de se dpcher tu crois qu'elle l'coute ?




> Et c'est parfaitement illgal. C'est pas parce que t'as l'habitude de te faire un fix d'hro tout en sniffant un rail de coke avant chaque post sur developpez que c'est lgal pour autant.


La mtaphore fonctionne pas du tout.
Il aurait fallu dire que *l'ensemble des dputs, des snateurs, des ministres* sont hronomanes.




> C'est pas pour autant que ce qui est rvl est faux et c'est surtout a qui compte.


Mais la majorit des grands hommes politiques sont pourris et font des choses illgales...
On ne devient pas ministre en tant clean.

Plein de politiciens qui critiquaient Fillon faisaient pire que lui, je trouve que c'est hypocrite.
Fillon n'a pas fait pire que les autres...
Et mme avec une grosse campagne contre lui (a parlait du Penelope Gate  fond) il a pas fait un score si ridicule que a. Sans cet acharnement contre lui, il aurait peut-tre battu Macron.
C'tait vraiment de la merde la prsidentielle 2017 et la prsidentielle 2022 sera probablement pire.




> Qui a vcu toute sa vie active d'adulte en se gavant d'argent public ? a te va comme dfinition ?


Non a ne me va pas du tout.
Pour moi le systme c'est un ensemble de lobbys.

----------


## Marco46

> Donc pour toi Macron, dit Manu le Banquier, millionaire grce  son petit job dans le priv, ne fait pas partie du "Systme"?


C'est pas le systme politique classique non. Dans le cas de Macron se sont les lobbys qui prennent directement le pouvoir c'est diffrent. Macron n'est pas un homme politique au sens classique, tu savais qu'avant d'tre lu Prsident il n'avait jamais t lu nulle-part ? Je veux dire, il a jamais t maire ou dput ce type. Il est arriv comme une merde au milieu d'une planche sorti de "nullepart".

Mlenchon, Le Pen, Fillon etc ... Tous ces vieux cancrelats sont des "pros" de la politique qui vivent d'argent public depuis des dcennies. Ils font parti du srail. Pas Macron. En tout cas Macron ne fait pas parti de ce srail l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas le systme politique classique non.


Ce groupe de personne fait peut-tre parti du systme, mais ce n'est pas l'ensemble du systme.

Macron tait le candidat du systme dans le sens o il tait soutenu par *les mdias et les banques*.
Il avait Attali, Minc, BHL, Drahi derrire lui.
Aprs Jacques Attali et Alain Minc, Bernard-Henri Lvy apporte son soutien  Emmanuel Macron

----------


## Marco46

> Quand une personne normale demande  la justice de se dpcher tu crois qu'elle l'coute ?


Si la personne est le candidat jug favori pour l'lection prsidentielle je pense que la justice va speed pour le bien de tous.




> La mtaphore fonctionne pas du tout.
> Il aurait fallu dire que *l'ensemble des dputs, des snateurs, des ministres* sont hronomanes.


Tu veux dire que tu prends presque 1000 fois la dose normale ?




> Mais la majorit des grands hommes politiques sont pourris et font des choses illgales...
> On ne devient pas ministre en tant clean.


Mais je m'en ballec que a soit comme a jusqu' maintenant. Moi je veux qu'on foute au trou tous ces fdp et qu'on ait des hommes politiques qui flippent de s'acheter un snickers avec de l'argent public comme dans les pays scandinaves.




> Plein de politiciens qui critiquaient Fillon faisaient pire que lui, je trouve que c'est hypocrite.


Mais qu'est ce que tu veux que a nous foute ? Qu'est ce qu'on s'en BAT LES STEACKS que Fillon soit hypocrite vis  vis de Sarko avec sa phrase sur le Gnral de Gaulle mis en examen ou inversement ?!? ON S'EN FOUT !!!




> Fillon n'a pas fait pire que les autres...


Ah merde on est trop inzuste avec lui alors. Une 'tite lgion d'honneur pour compenser ?




> Et mme avec une grosse campagne contre lui (a parlait du Penelope Gate  fond) il a pas fait un score si ridicule que a. Sans cet acharnement contre lui, il aurait peut-tre battu Macron.
> C'tait vraiment de la merde la prsidentielle 2017 et la prsidentielle 2022 sera probablement pire.


C'est pas comme a qu'il faut voir les choses. Dis-toi que a en fait dj un de moins c'est dj a de pris.




> Non a ne me va pas du tout.
> Pour moi le systme c'est un ensemble de lobbys.


On a compris que t'es une sorte d'alien comploto-catho-filloniste tomb dans une marmite decstasy quand il tait petit.

AYYYYUUUUUUUUUU KEN !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu veux dire que tu prends presque 1000 fois la dose normale ?


N'importe quoi, je suis contre toutes les drogues (tabac, alcool, caf, etc).
Je ne consomme rien du tout.
Bon  la limite une bire  de rares occasion, a peut passer encore.




> C'est pas comme a qu'il faut voir les choses. Dis-toi que a en fait dj un de moins c'est dj a de pris.


Je n'aime pas Fillon, je n'aime pas Melenchon.
Mais j'aime encore moins l'acharnement contre quelqu'un.

Tous les politiciens crachaient sur Fillon alors qu'ils taient au moins aussi pourri que lui.
Il se faisaient passer pour des gens irrprochable et c'tait super nervant.
Maintenant il n'y a plus de problme Fillon a quitt la politique, mais si il a pris aussi cher, c'est que quelque part il devait faire quelque chose de bien, pour qu'on motive les mdias, la justice et la police  faire a.
C'est pas qu'une histoire d'emploi fictif comme on a essayer de le faire croire.
C'tait disproportionn, on en voulait spcialement  Fillon, pendant ce temps l on ne cherchait o tait pass le patrimoine de Macron...

Et pour Melenchon pendant la perquisition il a montr son ct fou, il a dit de la merde du genre "la rpublique c'est moi", il donne l'impression de se croire suprieur. Donc il mrite de disparatre.
Cela dit, les mdias et la justice l'ont attaqu de faon dmesur.




> AYYYYUUUUUUUUUU KEN !


Tu te trouves intelligent ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tu te trouves intelligent ?


Bah disons que comparativement  son interlocuteur...  ::aie:: 




> Je n'aime pas Fillon, je n'aime pas Melenchon.
> *Mais j'aime encore moins l'acharnement contre quelqu'un.*


Et pourtant, vl comment tu t'acharnes sur le prsident, les politiciens, les journalistes, les mdias, l'UE, les juifs, etc. etc.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tous les politiciens crachaient sur Fillon alors qu'ils taient au moins aussi pourri que lui.


Mais, c'est la rgle du jeu, a. 

Pas vu, pas pris. 
Pris ! Pendu !

----------


## David_g

> N'importe quoi, je suis contre toutes les drogues (tabac, alcool, caf, etc).
> Je ne consomme rien du tout.
> Bon  la limite une bire  de rares occasion, a peut passer encore.


Je suis contre toutes les drogues mais je veux absolument la lgalisation du Cannabis.  
c'est quand mme fou qu'aprs autant de post, je sois toujours autant fascin par ta logique et ce que tu peux oser dire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pourtant, vl comment tu t'acharnes sur le prsident, les politiciens, les journalistes, les mdias, l'UE, les juifs, etc. etc.


C'est normal de critiquer des groupes comme les mdias ou les politiciens...
Je ne dis pas qu'ils sont toutes les personnes qui bossent l dedans sont problmatique, je dis que globalement c'est pas top.
Bon aprs il y a quand mme des journalistes qui ne sont pas trs sympa :
Ligue du LOL: 900 journalistes dnoncent une profession ronge par un "sexisme systmique"
Et ils viennent donner des leons de progressisme aprs...

Tout le monde critique l'UE et c'est normal.
Mme sur Art hier  midi, il y a avait une jeune danoise dextrme gauche qui critiquait l'UE.  :8O: 
Tous les partis politique promettent de changer l'UE, sauf l'UPR qui veut quitter l'UE. (si ils veulent changer l'UE c'est qu'ils la critique)

Pour moi a n'existe pas "les juifs" c'est trop rducteur de faire un ensemble comme a.
Je n'ai jamais critiqu "les juifs".




> Mais, c'est la rgle du jeu, a. 
> 
> Pas vu, pas pris.


Je ne supporte pas ce concept !
C'est vraiment horrible.
C'est comme Jrme Cahuzac qui dit "Je n'ai jamais eu de compte en Suisse", c'est hyper nervant.

Il y a plein de politiciens qui ont eu mme des assistants qui ne bossent pas rellement, et qui ont critiqu publiquement Fillon...
a fait chier qu'il n'y en a qu'un qui paie alors qu'il y en a plein d'autres qui font la mme chose. (l'intgralit des fautifs devraient tre condamn, il faut qu'on contrle chaque assistant)

Si a se trouve il y a des gens qui s'imaginent que Fillon tait le seul lu a avoir une assistante qui ne travaillait pas.




> Je suis contre toutes les drogues mais je veux absolument la lgalisation du Cannabis.


Non mais a, a ne compte pas...
C'est moins dangereux que le caf ou le tabac... (vous avez dj vu les tudes sur la dangerosit des psychotropes)

Je suis contre l'usage des drogues dangereuses comme l'ecstasy et la cocane.
L'alcool c'est hyper dangereux mais c'est dans les murs et les traditions donc a va.

Vous savez quand la culture et le commerce du cannabis rcratif sera lgal en France vous ne me verrez plus sur ce forum, donc vous devriez faire du lobbying pour que a arrive le plus vite possible  ::P: 
Bon  la limite je commencerai peut-tre avec le cannabis mdical avec quasiment pas de THC.

----------


## Charvalos

> Je suis contre toutes les drogues mais je veux absolument la lgalisation du Cannabis.  
> c'est quand mme fou qu'aprs autant de post, je sois toujours autant fascin par ta logique et ce que tu peux oser dire.


Je ne sais pas si on peut appeler cela de la "logique".  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne sais pas si on peut appeler cela de la "logique".


Putain mais bien sure que si, avant il y avait un concept de "drogue douce" et "drogue dure".
Dans drogue dure t'as alcool, ecstasy, cocane et dans drogue douce t'as cannabis.

C'est pas la mme famille, le cannabis tait rang avec le th et le caf.
C'est une faon compltement valable de voir les choses.

En 2020 le cannabis est de plus en plus un mdicament, plein d'tudes ont t ralises.
Alors que a fait un sicle qu'on a enlev l'hrone, la morphine, la cocane des mdicaments.


Bon aprs la comparaison ne fonctionne pas, parce qu'aux USA on a :
- adderall, ritalin (qui doivent tre proche des amphtamines et des mthamphtamines)
-  oxycodone, fentanyl (qui sont plus dangereux que l'hrone)
Mais a ne vient pas des tudes, a vient des lobbys pharmaceutique.

Bref, ce n'est pas un topic sur le cannabis ici.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un gars de LFI qui s'est barr chez RN :
Un lu rgional quitte La France Insoumise et annonce qu'il votera pour le RN aux europennes



> Interrog par Ruth Elkrief, l'insoumis Andra Kotarac a par ailleurs fait savoir qu'il quittait le parti de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. "Jai adhr  la France insoumise la moiti de ma vie, et aujourd'hui jai donc dcid de quitter la France insoumise", a-t-il affirm sur notre plateau.
> 
> "Et donc j'appelle  voter pour la seule liste souverainiste, la seule apte  faire barrage  Emmanuel Macron, celle de Jordan Bardella" du Rassemblement national. Il prcise cependant ne pas adhrer au parti de Marine Le Pen.


Melenchon n'a pas l'air content :
"Kotarac est le nom d'une boule puante de fin de campagne", tacle Jean-Luc Mlenchon aprs l'appel  voter RN d'un lu LFI



> Pour solde de tout compte : Kotarac est le nom d'une boule puante de fin de campagne. *Un coup mont*. Le soutien d'un tel tratre  ses amis dshonore ceux qui compteraient en profiter. Qu'il respecte au moins les lecteurs. lu contre le FN, il doit dmissionner de son mandat.
> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...54415030525952


Il va un peu vite pour dire que c'est un coup mont.
Mais c'est vrai que le timing est bizarre.

Aprs est-ce que a va vraiment faire baisser la popularit d'LFI ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Aprs est-ce que a va vraiment faire baisser la popularit d'LFI ?


J'en sais rien, j'en doute, par contre, Mlenchon a tout  fait raison de demander sa dmission  tous ses mandats.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mlenchon a tout  fait raison de demander sa dmission  tous ses mandats.


Apparemment le gars avait dj prvu de le faire :



> Bien entendu, mes annonces sur #BFMTV seront suivies par des actes forts : oui je vais rendre mon mandat de conseiller rgional conformment  lthique qui est la mienne. #19hRuthElkrief
> https://twitter.com/AndreaKotarac/st...78159215390720

----------


## Mingolito

C'est pas normal de passer de LFI au RN, sauf si c'est la mme chose...

Peut tre qu'un jour les gens et ces abrutis de journalistes vont comprendre que le programme conomique du RN est  gauche et pas  droite.
De fait traiter le RN de "parti extrmiste de droite" c'est un mensonge, et mme de le traiter de parti de droite.

Le RN c'est un parti socialiste populiste plus anti immigration c'est tout : JEAN-LUC MLENCHON ET MARINE LE PEN : L'TONNANTE RESSEMBLANCE DE LEURS PROGRAMMES CONOMIQUES. Histoire de faire un petit point Godwin mais un bon rappel historique, le parti d'Hitler s'appelait le parti National *Socialiste*.



Le programme le plus  droite c'tait celui de feu Fillon. Un vrai programme de droite serait tous le contraire du programme du RN : 
- Au lieu d'augmentation du Smic c'est suppression du smic
- Au lieu de retraite  60 ans c'est retraite  70 ans
- Au lieu de fin des privatisations c'est tout privatiser
- Au lieu d'augmenter les fonctionnaires c'est virer 2 millions de fonctionnaires
- Au lieu d'abrogation de la loi travail c'est suppression de 90% du code du travail.
- ...

Pour rsumer le programme du RN c'est du national socialisme, et celui de Mlenchon presque pareil : du "National communisme light" ou du "national socialisme lourd".

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas normal de passer de LFI au RN, sauf si c'est la mme chose...


Ex-PS, LR, UDI et sans tiquette... la galaxie Macron sur les bancs de lAssemble



> 29 anciens dputs
> La trs confortable majorit de La Rpublique en marche  lAssemble nationale na rien de monochrome. Elle est au contraire compose danciens lus et militants de partis plus anciens, et autant de sensibilits souvent contradictoires. Libration a entrepris de jeter un il sur le pass militant des 308 dputs LREM pour tablir une cartographie de leurs positionnements politiques antrieurs.
> 
> Pour 29 dentre eux, cest particulirement facile, ils ont dj t dputs par le pass. A lexception de Jean-Pierre Pont, qui a t dput UDF entre 1993 et 1997 et qui est de retour  lAssemble avec ltiquette LREM, tous taient l entre 2012 et 2017. On recense : un ancien non-inscrit class divers gauche (Xavier Pellois), un ex-LR (Bruno Le Maire, qui ne sigera pas tant quil sera au gouvernement), deux anciens colos lus avec EE-LV en 2012 (Barbara Pompili et Franois de Rugy), et trois qui furent au Parti radical de gauche (Jol Giraud, Jacques Krabal et Alain Tourret). *Et les 21 autres viennent du Parti socialiste*.


Est-ce qu'avec ta logique, a signifierait que LREM c'est comme LR, EELV, PRG, PS ?




> Peut tre qu'un jour les gens et ces abrutis de journalistes vont comprendre que le programme conomique du RN est  gauche et pas  droite.


Les mdias ont dj dit que le programme conomique du RN tait de gauche.
En 15 ans, le programme conomique du Front national a vir...  gauche
"Sur les sujets conomiques et sociaux, Marine Le Pen est  gauche", dit Roquette




> De fait traiter le RN de "parti extrmiste de droite" c'est un mensonge, et mme de le traiter de parti de droite.


Avec la dfinition actuelle si t'es pour diminuer l'immigration illgal t'es dextrme droite, c'est le seul facteur qui compte aujourd'hui.
Et de toute faon ce n'est pas le RN qui a dit "nous sommes dextrme droite" c'est le systme qui le catalogue l dedans.




> le parti d'Hitler s'appelait le parti National *Socialiste*.


Ce n'tait pas un nom trompeur, le NSDAP tait nationaliste et a fait beaucoup de choses sociales.
Chavez faisait aussi du national socialisme, mais c'tait une autre forme.




> Le programme le plus  droite c'tait celui de feu Fillon.


Pourquoi tu ne soutiens pas un retour de Fillon dans ce cas ?
Si il a le programme qui te convient le mieux.




> celui de Mlenchon presque pareil : du "National communisme light" ou du "national socialisme lourd".


Il n'y a strictement rien de nationaliste chez Melenchon, le gars il aime la rpublique il s'en fout de la Nation.

Et sinon t'en penses quoi de Loiseau ? Pas trop  gauche  ton gout ?
Europennes : les militants LREM ne lchent pas Nathalie Loiseau

Pour Laurent Wauquiez, Nathalie Loiseau a mis le cap  gauche



> Emmanuel Macron, douard Philippe et Mme Loiseau montrent une forme darrogance par rapport  ceux qui croient dans les valeurs de la droite et du centre, estime le prsident des Rpublicains. Et de poursuivre: douard Philippe sest abm dans une fausse droite Solferino, quil incarne parfaitement. Il a trahi les valeurs de la droite.


Viktor Orban prend ses distances avec Marine Le Pen et salue son "ami" Laurent Wauquiez

Pour moi gauche et droite a ne veut plus rien dire...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Peut tre qu'un jour les gens et ces abrutis de journalistes vont comprendre que le programme conomique du RN est  gauche et pas  droite.
> De fait traiter le RN de "parti extrmiste de droite" c'est un mensonge, et mme de le traiter de parti de droite.


Et un jour peut-tre, tu comprendras que le "bord" d'un parti, ne se limite pas  son programme conomique, et que quand les gens ou les journalistes classent un parti, c'est sur l'ensemble de ses ides, et pas seulement son programme conomique... (je parle l de faon gnral, le RN tant en plus un cas  part et un peu compliqu puisqu'il sert d'pouvantail depuis des dcennies, et donc oui, il faut lui coller les tiquettes qui font peur).

Que l'on soit d'accord pour considrer le RN comme un parti d'extrme-droite ou juste comme un parti de droite (juste un peu plus xnophobe  ::aie:: ) ou pas, ta faon de classer les partis n'est pas plus juste que celle des journalistes que tu critiques.





> Le programme le plus  droite c'tait celui de feu Fillon. Un vrai programme de droite serait tous le contraire du programme du RN : 
> - Au lieu d'augmentation du Smic c'est suppression du smic
> - Au lieu de retraite  60 ans c'est retraite  70 ans
> - Au lieu de fin des privatisations c'est tout privatiser
> - Au lieu d'augmenter les fonctionnaires c'est virer 2 millions de fonctionnaires
> - Au lieu d'abrogation de la loi travail c'est suppression de 90% du code du travail.
> - ...
> 
> Pour rsumer le programme du RN c'est du national socialisme, et celui de Mlenchon presque pareil : du "National communisme light" ou du "national socialisme lourd".


Y'a pleins de trucs qui ont chang depuis hein, le RN est contre une revalorisation du SMIC, contre le retour de l'ISF, contre la transparence bancaire, contre la majorit des textes luttant contre la fraude fiscale, le blanchiment et loptimisation des multinationales, contre pleins de mesures qui ont t votes rcemment (niveau cologie, droits des femmes, dumping social et autres), ce qui les place en total opposition avec LFI sur pleins de sujets, et au contraire, drlement proche des autres gros partis qu'ils passent leur temps  critiquer...

Donc non ce n'est pas la mme chose, et non, mme conomiquement, ils sont loin d'tre d'accord sur tout...

Le RN c'est juste une vaste blague pour gogo, qui disent des trucs dans leur programme, et ensuite votent tout le contraire  l'Assembl ou au parlement europen, de ce ct l, LFI sont quand mme un peu plus droit dans leurs bottes que le RN, qu'on les aimes ou pas.

----------


## Mingolito

> Est-ce qu'avec ta logique, a signifierait que LREM c'est comme LR, EELV, PRG, PS ?


C'est pas "ma logique", regardons les* faits* :
1) Chirac  dboulonn partiellement les nationalisations de Mitterrand, donc c'est bien  droite, mais il a pas supprim l'ISF, ni les 35 heures, etc..
2) Sarkozy a fait quoi de droite ? rien et il a pas dboulonn l'ISF, et il a pas touch au systme socialiste Mitterrand qui est donc encore en place.

Macron a dboulonn l'ISF, donc dans les faits il est plus  droite que Sarkozy et Chirac, donc que le LR.
Le LR c'est du vent, c'est soit disant de droite mais ils ont rien fait  droite depuis des lustres, ils ont fait de la lchet dmagogique c'est tout, et de la dette, et leur inaction a donc cr encore plus de chmage.





> Avec la dfinition actuelle si t'es pour diminuer l'immigration illgal t'es dextrme droite, c'est le seul facteur qui compte aujourd'hui.


C'est faux, le programme du RN c'est le mme que le programme de Georges Marchais qui lui aussi tait auti immigration, et qui tait communiste.
Anti immigration n'est ni de droite ni de gauche : * Georges Marchais rincarn ? Comment Marine Le Pen transforme lentement mais srement le FN en Parti communiste version 70s*.




> Et de toute faon ce n'est pas le RN qui a dit "nous sommes dextrme droite" c'est le systme qui le catalogue l dedans.


C'est quoi le "systme" ? Les journalistes sont majoritairement incomptents et ne font pas leur boulot.
Un journaliste devrait crire : "le programme national socialiste" de Marine, et non "marine extrme droite".





> Pourquoi tu ne soutiens pas un retour de Fillon dans ce cas ?


Il est mort politiquement, et je ne soutiens rien du tout, je ne suis pas la pour militer mais pour faire des rappels historiques ou juste me marrer.





> Il n'y a strictement rien de nationaliste chez Melenchon, le gars il aime la rpublique il s'en fout de la Nation.


Faux :  anti Europe, anti Otan, pour protectionnisme, etc...





> Pour moi gauche et droite a ne veut plus rien dire...


Si sur l'conomie, mais comme tu y comprends rien ton point de vue n'est pas surprenant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le RN c'est juste une vaste blague pour gogo, qui disent des trucs dans leur programme, et ensuite votent tout le contraire  l'Assembl ou au parlement europen


Le RN c'est surtout le parti qui est parfois numro 1 mais qui n'a quasiment pas d'lu en France, parce qu'au lieu de fonctionner en 100% de proportionnelle, on fait un second tour afin que le PS et l'UMP puissent s'arranger pour garder les places.

Les lections europennes ne fonctionnent pas comme a.
Mais le parlement europen n'a aucun pouvoir (d'aprs Valry Giscard d'Estaing, un des gars qui a cr le parlement europen). C'est juste sympa d'tre dput europen pour tre pay  rien foutre et il faut bien faire attention de ne rien faire, parce que tu n'as pas le droit de bosser pour ton parti.

===
a arrive  des gens de LFI de mal voter :
Loi Pacte : Jean-Luc Mlenchon vote "par erreur" pour le texte




> C'est pas "ma logique", regardons les* faits* :


Je parlais des gens du PS qui sont pass chez LREM.
Tu dtestes le PS et t'adores LREM, tu critiques quelqu'un pour tre pass de LFI au RN, qu'est-ce que tu penses des gens qui passent du PS  LREM ?
Pendant la campagne prsidentielles il y avait plus de socialistes derrire Macron que derrire Hamon.




> C'est faux, le programme du RN c'est le mme que le programme de Georges Marchais qui lui aussi tait auti immigration, et qui tait communiste.


Si aujourd'hui tu tiens le mme discours que les communistes en 1980 tu seras class  lextrme droite.




> Les journalistes sont majoritairement incomptents et ne font pas leur boulot.


En tout cas en 2017 ils ont russi  faire lire Macron.





> Faux :  anti Europe, anti Otan, pour protectionnisme, etc...


Non mais a c'est des beaux discours pour gagner des voix, mais en ralit Melenchon ne peut pas tre nationaliste, le gars est  la grande loge du grand orient.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'est pas le systme politique classique non. Dans le cas de Macron se sont les lobbys qui prennent directement le pouvoir c'est diffrent. Macron n'est pas un homme politique au sens classique, tu savais qu'avant d'tre lu Prsident il n'avait jamais t lu nulle-part ? Je veux dire, il a jamais t maire ou dput ce type. Il est arriv comme une merde au milieu d'une planche sorti de "nullepart".
> 
> Mlenchon, Le Pen, Fillon etc ... Tous ces vieux cancrelats sont des "pros" de la politique qui vivent d'argent public depuis des dcennies. Ils font parti du srail. Pas Macron. En tout cas Macron ne fait pas parti de ce srail l.


Pourtant Manu le Banquier a fait les mmes coles et tait dans les mmes rseaux que les prcdents, notament que Franois Hollande, la ressemblance est frappante: Sciences Po, ENA, Finances publiques...la diffrence c'est que Manu le Banquier ne pouvait pas se satisfaire des gains montaires en politique, il a du faire du priv pour avoir des millions rapides. Tu te rends compte, un politicien en fin de carrire comme Mlenchon, n'a qu'un seul million! Et encore pour Mlenchon, c'est parce qu'il a achet un appartement dans Paris avant que le march flambe, sinon il ne serait peut-tre mme pas millionaire! Ce genre de petite fortune, Manu ne pouvait pas s'en satisfaire, alors il a fait du priv pour avoir une grosse fortune, voila, c'est la seule diffrence entre son parcours et celui de Hollande, Manu est plus cupide, mais  part a c'est le mme en plus jeune.

D'ailleurs je suis persuad que Manu le Banquier mprise les vrais professionels de la politique, parce que justement ils ont choisit de ne pas se faire un capital dans le priv (alors que beaucoup pourraient aussi facilement que lui), alors que lui il a tout compris, il s'est fait plus d'argent en quatre ans qu'eux en toute une carrire, et a ne l'a pas empech d'tre coopt par ses contacts du PS.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ce genre de petite fortune, Manu ne pouvait pas s'en satisfaire, alors il a fait du priv pour avoir une grosse fortune, voila, c'est la seule diffrence entre son parcours et celui de Hollande, Manu est plus cupide, mais  part a c'est le mme en plus jeune.


*Marco46* disait que Macron n'avait pas de parcours politique, en cela il est trs diffrent de Hollande. Macron est un homme d'affaire avant d'tre un homme politique, ils ne sont donc pas les mmes. C'est leur programme politique qui est assez semblable, Macron faisant du Hollande en pire comme c'tait prvisible. 





> D'ailleurs je suis persuad que Manu le Banquier mprise les vrais professionels de la politique, parce que justement ils ont choisit de ne pas se faire un capital dans le priv (alors que beaucoup pourraient aussi facilement que lui), alors que lui il a tout compris, il s'est fait plus d'argent en quatre ans qu'eux en toute une carrire, et a ne l'a pas empech d'tre coopt par ses contacts du PS.


Manu le banquier mprise tout le monde y compris son propre parti, c'est bien connu. Aprs se faire un maximum d'argent en un minimum de temps, c'est juste la dfinition du mot "cupidit", ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle "tout comprendre", et surtout ce n'est pas une qualit suffisante pour tre un chef d'tat qui devrait voir un peu plus loin que les seuls intrts et celui de ses lobbyistes commanditaires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron est un homme d'affaire avant d'tre un homme politique


Ouais enfin "homme d'affaire" je ne sais pas, son boulot chez Rothschild consistait  organiser des rencontres entre 2 personnes...




> Macron faisant du Hollande en pire comme c'tait prvisible.


Macron ne fait que de suivre les Grandes Orientations de Politique conomique de l'UE.
C'est pour a qu'il y a une continuit entre Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron.

Gilets jaunes :  Macron a les pieds et les poings lis par l'Union europenne 



> FIGAROVOX/TRIBUNE - Pour Coralie Delaume, si les revendications des Gilets jaunes sont lgitimes, leur application ne pourra se faire sans une remise en cause du fonctionnement de l'Union europenne. En l'tat actuel des traits, les tats membres ne peuvent plus mener de politiques conomiques et commerciales souveraines, explique-t-elle.
> 
> Augmentation du SMIC et des retraites, taxation des trs grandes entreprises, protection de l'industrie franaise, fin de la politique d'austrit et redploiement des services publics: telles sont les revendications des Gilets jaunes rvles la semaine dernire dans la presse. Le rtablissement d'une vritable dmocratie fait galement partie des demandes rcurrentes.





> Manu le banquier mprise tout le monde y compris son propre parti


Je me demande ce que va devenir LREM aprs 2022 quand Macron se sera barr de la politique.  ::koi:: 




> Aprs se faire un maximum d'argent en un minimum de temps, c'est juste la dfinition du mot "cupidit", ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle "tout comprendre"


C'est parce que vous n'tes pas assez libral du point de vue conomique ^^




> un chef d'tat qui devrait voir un peu plus loin que les seuls intrts et celui de ses lobbyistes commanditaires.


Que ce soir Macron ou un autre, au final a revient au mme...
Les prsidents ne sont que des paratonnerres qui attirent la haine pour faire diversion pendant que le vrai pouvoir dirige.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> pour tre un chef d'tat qui devrait voir un peu plus loin que les seuls intrts et celui de ses lobbyistes commanditaires.


Mais Macron n'est pas un chef d'tat, c'est juste un employ modle du lobby Banques et Cie !  ::aie::

----------


## Gunny

> Mais Macron n'est pas un chef d'tat, c'est juste un employ modle du lobby Banques et Cie !


Employ ? Quel concept moyengeux. On dit "freelance" ou "consultant" maintenant.

----------


## Ryu2000

Perquisitions chez LFI : "La raction de Mlenchon n'tait pas forcment la bonne", dclare Aubry



> Et d'ajouter : "La raction qu'a eu Jean-Luc Mlenchon n'tait pas forcment la bonne et je n'aurais pas eu celle-l mais c'est difficile  dire, je n'tais pas dans cette situation et je pense que la dmesure tait d'abord du point de vue judiciaire"


Le truc c'est que la plupart des gens ne pensent pas qu'il y ait eu une dmesure judiciaire, mais par contre ils se rappellent bien de Melenchon en pleine crise colrique qui hurle "la rpublique c'est moi", son image a pris un coup ce jour l.

Europennes : 36% des sympathisants LFI auraient une bonne opinion du RN

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Macron est un homme d'affaire avant d'tre un homme politique


C'est ce qu'ont dit les mdias qui l'ont soutenus, en parlant de relve de la socit civile et plein de balivernes. La ralit, c'est que Manu  t banquier 4 ans, certes il s'en est mis plein les poches, mais il est en politique depuis 2012 donc dj en 2017 quand il se prsente, il a davantage d'exprience de politicien que d'homme d'affaires. Et avant d'tre banquier il tait fonctionnaire, aprs un long cursus d'tudes de haut-fonctionnaire. Donc, non, il n'est pas spcialement "homme d'affaires", il a juste fait une parenthse banquire pour se remplir les poches de millions. 

D'ailleurs Hollande et Sarkozy ont travaill comme avocats, mais on ne dit pas qu'ils sont avant tout avocats (Hollande c'est la totale, haut-fonctionnaire et avocat, il ne pouvait pas ne pas devenir prsident avec un tel parcours ::ptdr:: ).

----------


## ABCIWEB

Etre fonctionnaire ce n'est pas faire de la politique. Sarkosy et Hollande avaient un long parcours politique, ils ont longtemps t maire, ils ont t prsident ou premier secrtaire de leur parti. *Rien  voir avec Macron qui n'avait jamais t lu par qui que ce soit*. Aprs libre  toi si tu veux absolument dire que tout se vaut parce qu'ils ont fait des tudes similaires, mais l'histoire montre qu'ils n'ont pas le mme parcours ni la mme exprience du monde politique. C'est sans doute pour cela que Macron a cru pouvoir gouverner en dnigrant les maires dans un premier temps, avant de s'apercevoir avec la crise des gilets jaunes qu'ils taient utiles comme relais avec le peuple.

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait que "Le Point" essaie de dmotiver les pro UE de voter pour LFI :
Plan B : ce document que Mlenchon voudrait oublier (23/05/2019)



> Le Point  s'est procur le livret de La France insoumise qui prvoyait, en 2017, de  sortir de l'Union europenne  et d'abandonner l'euro.


Alors qu'en fait :
Mlenchon : Sur lEurope, fini la menace dune sortie (23/04/2019)



> Pour obliger  rengocier les traits, *Mlenchon proposait un plan B : quitter lUE. Dsormais, il ne parle plus que de dsobir*.


L y'en a qui font la pub de Glucksmann :
Pour Martine Aubry, avec Jean-Luc Mlenchon, "on sait qu'on va dans le mur" (22/05/2019)



> Lors du dernier meeting de campagne de Raphal Glucksmann, tte de liste PS-Place publique aux europennes, Martine Aubry a fustig la stratgie porte par Jean-Luc Mlenchon.

----------


## Ryu2000

Wauquiez montre la sortie  Mlenchon



> Et si Jean-Luc Mlenchon se dcidait lui aussi  prendre un salutaire  recul  ? La dmission de Laurent Wauquiez, qui pourtant saccrochait  son poste de prsident des rpublicains pousse son homologue des Insoumis  se rsoudre  cette extrmit. Dans son dernier blog, il assurait certes vouloir attendre  que la poussire retombe  avant que de prendre parole et dcision. Mais sil faisait partie de cette  poussire , de ce  dgagisme  quil a thoris et appelait frocement de ses vux ?


LFI devrait trouver un meilleur candidat pour 2022 ^^

----------


## Mingolito

Mlenchon ne partira jamais vu que c'est son parti personnel  sa botte. Tant que son pourcentage est au dessus des frais de remboursements il restera c'est son gagne pain.

Si Rufin  envie de se dbarrasser du despote il  qu'a prendre la tte du parti communiste (c'est la mme chose que LFI en plus ringard).

----------


## Ryu2000

Jean-Luc Mlenchon pourrait se mettre − un temps  en retrait de la vie politique



> *Le  mlenchonisme  sans Jean-Luc Mlenchon est-il possible ? Les cadres et les militants de La France insoumise (LFI) devront bientt rsoudre cette pineuse question.* Dans une note de blog sibylline parue le 1er juin, le dput des Bouches-du-Rhne laisse entendre quil pourrait se mettre − un temps  en retrait de la vie politique.  Aprs le 6 juin, je mexprimerai plus largement, aussi clairement que jen suis capable. Je dirai mon apprciation du moment politique. Je proposerai une suite pour notre chemin et je dirai ce quil en sera pour moi, crit lancien snateur socialiste. Quelques prcisions pour viter les fantasmes mdiatiques traditionnels  mon sujet : *je ne dprime pas, je ne pars pas  la retraite. Je suis au combat et jy resterai jusqu mon dernier souffle, si je le peux.*  Et de citer Albert Camus :  Il faut imaginer Sisyphe heureux .

----------


## Mingolito

a m'tonne mais en mme temps il a quand mme 67 ans ans, et il sait dsormais qu'il sera jamais prsident, vu qu'il a montr  la France entire qu'il est un fou hystrique dangereux et mgalo, et qu'il est la rise de tous les humoristes. Avec sa complice peut tre qu'il a mis suffisamment de millions dtourns de cot pour prendre sa retraite dore. Les ouvriers en vrai il en a rien  carrer, lui il prends ses places d'avions en premire classe  vos frais pour boire du champagne  gogo pendant que ses esclaves vont en secondes avec les autres sardines proltaires. Tant qu'il peut dtourner des tunes et forniquer avec les militantes stupides et admiratrices il est content le vieux truand  ::ptdr::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Mingolito
> 
>  Les ouvriers en vrai il en a rien  carrer, lui il prends ses places d'avions en premire classe  vos frais


Bien vu et dit.
C'est le dmagogue parfait en plus de sa mgalomanie dangereuse ...
Il est capable de porter une casquette d'ouvrier,un sandwich frites  la main ,et des espadrilles  dans un meeting d'ouvrier pour  ensuite prendre en soire un avion personnel lou aux frais des militants  et dner r avec des hommes d'affaires milliardaires ...
Et coucher la nuit avec ses gourdes de militantes...
Un vrai camlon politique  !!!
Las pour lui,son jeu a fini par tre dcouvert & il aurait intrt  prendre la porte de sortie des acteurs son rle tant OUT...
Sinon les quolibets des militants ,sans compter toutes ses menes scabreuses QUI vont remonter dans les mdias ce qui est  dangereux pour la sant de tout quidam politique...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Etre fonctionnaire ce n'est pas faire de la politique. Sarkosy et Hollande avaient un long parcours politique, ils ont longtemps t maire, ils ont t prsident ou premier secrtaire de leur parti. *Rien  voir avec Macron qui n'avait jamais t lu par qui que ce soit*. Aprs libre  toi si tu veux absolument dire que tout se vaut parce qu'ils ont fait des tudes similaires, mais l'histoire montre qu'ils n'ont pas le mme parcours ni la mme exprience du monde politique. C'est sans doute pour cela que Macron a cru pouvoir gouverner en dnigrant les maires dans un premier temps, avant de s'apercevoir avec la crise des gilets jaunes qu'ils taient utiles comme relais avec le peuple.


Tu as raison sur un point: Macron n'a que trs peu d'exprience. En mme temps il a 23 ans de moins qu'Hollande, donc bon, je ne vois pas comment il pourrait avoir la mme exprience. Il a brl les tapes.

Quant au rapport entre fonctionnaires et politique, en France les fonctionnaires sont le premier vivier de politiciens, il me semble qu'il y a encore plus de fonctionnaires que d'avocats (qui dominent dans la plupart des dmocraties) lus en France. C'est grce  un dispositif qui permet aux fonctionnaires de faire de la politique sans dmissioner, donc s'ils perdent leur sige ils peuvent retrouver leur poste sans passer par la case chmage (alors que la perte d'emploi et l'inscurit financire sont un frein majeur pour les salaris du priv qui voudraient faire de la politique,  part les riches bien entendu).

----------


## Ryu2000

En crise, les insoumis attendent que Mlenchon fasse son bilan



> En reprenant le propos du souverain pontife (choix peu courant pour l'intress), Jean-Luc Mlenchon semble l'appliquer  sa propre situation.  savoir, celle d'un homme soumis  la pression d'informations judiciaires ouvertes sur le financement de sa campagne prsidentielle de 2017. *L'ombre de cette affaire, lie  l'pisode des perquisitions menes  son domicile et au QG de LFI en octobre dernier, n'est pas trangre aux turbulences politiques que traverse le mouvement.*

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Quant au rapport entre fonctionnaires et politique, en France les fonctionnaires sont le premier vivier de politiciens, il me semble qu'il y a encore plus de fonctionnaires que d'avocats (qui dominent dans la plupart des dmocraties) lus en France. C'est grce  un dispositif qui permet aux fonctionnaires de faire de la politique sans dmissioner, donc s'ils perdent leur sige ils peuvent retrouver leur poste sans passer par la case chmage (alors que la perte d'emploi et l'inscurit financire sont un frein majeur pour les salaris du priv qui voudraient faire de la politique,  part les riches bien entendu).


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire, je disais qu'tre fonctionnaire ce n'est pas faire de la politique. Aprs le dispositif dont tu parles s'appelle la mise en disponibilit, et ce n'est pas spcialement rserv  ceux qui veulent faire de la politique contrairement  ce que tes propos pourraient laisser penser, cela peut tre pour un ventail de raisons trs large :



> -   tudes ou recherches prsentant un intrt gnral,
> -   convenances personnelles,
> -   cration ou reprise d'entreprise,
> -   exercice d'un mandat d'lu local.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ces Insoumis tents par le Rassemblement national



> Dans les rgions dsindustrialises, llectorat populaire de Jean-Luc Mlenchon a vot massivement pour le parti de Marine Le Pen aux europennes. Explications.
>  Couvrez ce lien que je ne saurais voir !  balaie Jean-Luc Mlenchon lorsque lon ose voquer une passerelle entre la France Insoumise (LFI) et le Rassemblement national (RN). Pourtant ! Marine Le Pen na-t-elle pas relev, lors de la crise des Gilets jaunes, des  convergences  avec LFI sur les traits de libre-change, lopposition au travail dtach et aux privatisations, ou sur le RIC (NDLR : rfrendum dinitiative citoyenne) ?
> 
>  Tout nous oppose , lui a rtorqu ipso facto le leader dextrme gauche. Et notamment limmigration. Un terrain glissant sur lequel la France Insoumise nhsite pas  prendre des risques  lectoraux  en prnant la rgularisation de tous les travailleurs sans papiers alors que le RN la combat au nom de la dfense des intrts des salaris franais.
> 
> Mme si, sur le plan national, la porosit entre les deux lectorats reste trs faible - en 2017, seuls 7 % des lecteurs du leader Insoumis avaient dpos un bulletin FN dans lurne au second tour de la prsidentielle -, la tentation sest parfois mue en conversion. Particulirement dans les rgions dsindustrialises, du Nord et du Grand Est, le rivage mditerranen ou la valle de la Garonne. *Des bastions traditionnels de gauche, communistes, socialistes puis  insoumis , o le parti de Marine Le Pen ralise aujourdhui ses meilleurs scores.*


Les lecteurs Insoumis tents par le RN : La frontire entre nous parat mince, juge un militant LFI



> Cest le coup de feu, ce jeudi matin de dbut juin, au Lutecia, le bar-tabac de la rue principale de Denain, lun des seuls  ne pas avoir tir le rideau dans cette commune sinistre du bassin minier du Nord. Le propritaire, qui vend  tour de bras grilles du Loto et tickets  gratter, nest pas tonn.  Cest la semaine de la CAF (NDLR, Caisse dallocations familiales), explique-t-il. *Les affaires, ici, a marche entre le 5 du mois, quand les familles reoivent les aides sociales, et le 9, quand elles nont plus rien.*  Et dajouter dans un sourire triste :  Cest pour a que le dpartement, cest le 59.


a rappelle quand, aprs le dpart de Georges Marchais, plein de communistes avaient rejoint le FN.
Aprs la fusion extrme-gauche / extrme-droite a a bien march en Italie  :8-): 

Les mdias aiment bien faire des articles pour dire qu'LFI va mal.
Anciens et proches des Insoumis dnoncent "leffondrement de lespoir port par LFI"

----------


## Mingolito

Ca fait un moment qu'on vous dit que le programme conomique du RN est de gauche et que donc les mouvements massifs des lecteurs de LFI vers RN et inversement le prouvent.
Si le RN tait  droite il y aurais des mouvements d'lecteurs entre le RN et les LR ce qui n'est pas le cas.

Le classement du RN  l'extrme droite fait par les journalistes incomptents est plus que dbile.
Le programme le plus  droite, donc  la droite de LREM, c'tait le programme de Feux Fillion, le RN est  gauche.

Il n'y a pas d'extrme droite en France car le pays  une culture socialisante fortement ancre depuis des dcennies (Front populaire, Grves de 1947, 1968, etc). Ce pays est victime d'un dcalage de perception, les ignares pensent que le pays est actuellement  droite alors que tous le systme conomique est  largement bas sur le socialisme ancr dans les lois depuis le front populaire, et c'est la vrai cause du dficit et du chmage. Si le pays tait "trumpis' ou "germanis" il n'y aurais plus de chmage (mais il y aurais moins d'acquis sociaux par contre).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Aprs la fusion extrme-gauche / extrme-droite a a bien march en Italie


Tellement bien march que seule l'extrme droite est audible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le programme le plus  droite, donc  la droite de LREM, c'tait le programme de Feux Fillion, le RN est  gauche.


Les dfinitions ont chang malheureusement  ::(:  ::(:  ::(: 
a n'a strictement plus rien  voir avec l'ide d'origine.

Aujourd'hui c'est bas sur le socitale.
A gauche ils dfendent : les trans, les homosexuels, la PMA/GPA, laccueil des migrants, etc.
A droite ils ne mettent pas ces choses en avant et ils ne veulent pas laisser entrer trop de migrants trop vite.




> Il n'y a pas d'extrme droite en France car le pays  une culture socialisante fortement ancre depuis des dcennies


Bon aprs c'est relatif.
Pour un anglais, tous les partis politique franais sont de gauche (pour eux LR, LREM c'est trop  gauche).
Pour un isralien le RN c'est lextrme gauche (Isral est hyper  droite, c'est violent).




> Tellement bien march que seule l'extrme droite est audible.


Les italiens ont prfr voter pour Salvini, mais la collaboration doit toujours fonctionner.
On entend de plus en plus que l'Italie risque de sortir de l'euro, c'est beau  :;):  ::D:  ::zoubi::

----------


## Ryu2000

Oh pure ?!  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
Le systme veut tellement pourrir Melenchon qu'il y a des articles qui mettent Franois Asselineau en avant !!!  :8O:  :8O:  ::mouarf:: 

Est-ce que Mlenchon s'est tromp 266 fois de vote lorsqu'il tait eurodput ?



> Franois Asselineau avait estim, lors d'une interview donne en avril, que le systme conduisant  corriger symboliquement un vote permettait au leader de la France insoumise de mener un double jeu, lorsqu'il tait dput europen. Ce dernier s'tait dj dfendu de tout calcul politique sur son blog en 2016.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a tellement d'articles contre Melenchon qu'on croirait que c'est un gars du FN ^^
Guillaume Larriv sur ADP: Sassocier avec Jean-Luc Mlenchon tait une erreur
Jean-Luc Mlenchon, la dmocratie, oui... mais pas chez lui ?
La France insoumise, ses frondeurs et  le problme Mlenchon 

Quand c'tait Marine Lepen il tait plus du ct des lyncheurs, maintenant il voit ce que a fait d'tre l'ennemi des mdias.

----------


## Mingolito

Quand tu coute ses dernires interventions on dirais un fou hystrique qui sort dbilit sur dbilits, il n'est mme plus crdible auprs des communistes tellement il a l'air cingl.

Les communistes vont devoir se trouver un nouveau champion, celui la est grill.

Il y a pas qu'eux qui ont un problme, le LR n' pas de champion, le PS non plus, Marine elle a un bon score mais elle es grill aussi elle ne sera jamais prsidente, mais elle va continuer  trs bien gagner sa vie avec les dtournements de fonds oprs dans son parti (kit de campagnes pour les gogos vendus le double du prix, etc)...

Bref aucun candidats crdible en vue pour remplacer Macron.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on dirais un fou hystrique


C'est mal-dit.
De toute faon depuis l'affaire du "La Rpublique c'est moi" il est grill.
Il s'est super mal comport quand il y a eu la perquisition, et il voulait surement pas rendre publique le fait que Sophia Chikirou est une de ses partenaires sexuelles.




> Bref aucun candidats crdible en vue pour remplacer Macron.


Apparemment le systme va lancer Marion Marchal.
Elle sera l pour rassembler les droites, elle va rcuprer les lecteurs RN, LR, LREM.

Normalement la prochaine prsidente sera une femme d'aprs Attali.
a peut tre elle,  moins qu'il pensait  une autre, mais je vois mal Nathalie Arthaud  se faire lire ^^

----------


## Darkzinus

> Apparemment le systme va lancer Marion Marchal.
> Elle sera l pour rassembler les droites, elle va rcuprer les lecteurs RN, LR, LREM.


Tu nous saoules avec ton systme. Et si on t'coute elle a dj gagn  Tu as des dons d'extralucide ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu as des dons d'extralucide ?


Attali a dit que la prochaine lection prsidentielle sera gagn par une femme, c'est tout, moi j'ai rien dis...
Il est fort  parier que le prochain prsident de la Rpublique soit une femme !

En 2014 le gars imaginait dj Macron en tant que prsident, donc parfois il tombe juste.
On verra bien en 2022 si il avait raison ou pas.

=====
Bon par contre les mdias sont sympa avec Franois Ruffin :
Le dput LFI Franois Ruffin dnonce les dplacements peu cologiques des ministres

Ruffin c'est vraiment autre chose, le gars il dit que a pourrait ventuellement tre plus intressant pour la gauche si LFI ne se prsentait pas en 2022.
L'Insoumis Ruffin envisage 2022 sans Mlenchon



> Depuis ses 6,3% et sa 5e place aux europennes, LFI envisage l'avenir un poil plus modestement. Au point de voir Jean-Luc Mlenchon ne pas se reprsenter  la prsidentielle ? Habitu des prises de position iconoclastes au sein du mouvement, le dput Franois Ruffin n'carte pas cette hypothse. En 2022, il n'est pas vident que notre famille politique doive absolument prsenter un candidat, explique l'lu de la Somme dans le Point ce matin. Les choses ont chang : *LFI n'est plus hgmonique  gauche. Si une autre candidature semble meilleure pour dfendre le progrs social, il faudra peut-tre s'y rallier.* On parie notre chemisette (c'est la canicule, que voulez-vous) que JLM ne sera pas d'accord.


Alors qu'en faisant une campagne tu peux surfacturer des entreprises et si tu fais plus de 5% tu peux partager le bnfice avec l'entreprise.
Ruffin c'est pas un politicien de carrire, il n'a pas les rflexes.  ::P: 

===============================
EDIT :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon jug en correctionnelle, nouveau coup dur pour La France insoumise



> Le dput a t cit par le parquet pour* actes dintimidation* contre lautorit judiciaire, *rbellion* et *provocation* lors de la tentative de perquisition du sige du mouvement, le 16 octobre 2018.
> (...)
> Jean-Luc Mlenchon a ragi sur Twitter, jeudi soir, *dnonant une collusion entre la presse et la justice* et assurant ne pas avoir reu la convocation :  LExpress annonce que nous serons convoqus en correctionnelle en septembre. La justice pensera sans doute  nous informer nous aussi. Si LExpress le permet.  Interrog par Reuters, son avocat, Mathieu Davy, a dnonc  une violation de lenqute . Alexis Corbire sest galement indign sur Twitter :  On vit une poque formidable. Je nai reu aucune citation, aucune lettre, rien mais cest via la presse que japprends que je serais cit (quand et o ?) devant un tribunal (lequel ? pour quel motif ?) Je respecte la justice, mais je ne comprends pas ces mthodes.


Bon alors les fans d'LFI, est-ce que c'est du complotisme de dire qu'il y a des liens entre la justice et les mdias ?

----------


## Ryu2000

BFM n'est pas susceptible :
Aprs des annes  critiquer BFMTV, Sophia Chikirou, ancienne conseillre de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, rejoint la chane d'information



> Selon un journaliste cit par le magazine, cette arrive fait "grincer des dents" en interne. Personne n'a oubli les violentes et nombreuses critiques de l'intresse contre la chane d'information en continu. Aprs l'agression de deux journalistes de la chane  Toulouse (Haute-Garonne), elle crivait par exemple sur Facebook "ne pas  ressentir de compassion sincre pour ces journalistes". "Leur niveau de corruption mentale, leurs mensonges et la dsinformation qu'ils nous imposent sont autant d'lments qui justifient la colre", justifiait-elle.


Peut-tre que a la fait chier d'aller l-bas, mais bon il faut bien trouver du boulot...

----------


## Mingolito

Elle est devenue mdiatique et elle dit que des conneries donc a fait du buzz, bon pour l'audience.
Les gens vont regarder par curiosit : "mais quelles conneries va dire cette socialope".

----------


## Ryu2000

LFI essaie de rcuprer des votes en banlieue :
La France insoumise et les identitaires



> La France insoumise est  la recherche des voix des "quartiers". ric Coquerel, dput insoumis, estime que c'est l que se trouvent les 600.000 bulletins qui lui ont manqu pour accder au second tour de 2017. "*Il faut que les candidats du 93 aient la couleur de peau des gens qui vivent dans le 93.*" affirme mme M. Coquerel. En ciblant particulirement les quartiers populaires, LFI valide ainsi, ironiquement, la fameuse ligne "Terra Nova", qui prnait l'abandon des classes populaires au profit dune lecture communautaire.
> (...)
> Taha Bouhafs nhsite pas non plus  traiter de "collabeurs" les Franais dorigine maghrbine ayant le tort de critiquer la religion musulmane : ainsi du blogueur Majid Oukacha, connu pour ses positions trs critiques vis--vis de lislam. Enfin, il partage rgulirement sur Twitter des publications du compte Al-Kanz, qui revendique un islam rigoriste, contestant la lacit ou les lois de restriction au port du voile islamique en France. Voil lune des personnes choisies par M. Coquerel pour organiser les "tats gnraux des quartiers populaires"  Epinay, en compagnie de Youcef Brakni.
> 
> Ce dernier est quant  lui connu pour sa proximit avec le collectif Justice pour Adama, mais galement avec le Parti des indignes de la Rpublique, *souvent dnonc pour son communautarisme, ses positions misogynes et son rejet virulent des mariages mixtes*, ainsi que des crits sur les Juifs de sa dirigeante, Houria Bouteldja, ici par lex-Insoumis Thomas Gunol ( partir de 15 sur la vido). En 2015, Youcef Brakni tait galement membre du Mouvement islamique de libration, appelant  faire scession avec la Rpublique, comme en tmoignent sa dclaration de principe :


Mlenchon condamn pour l'insuffisance des mentions lgales de son blog



> Alors candidat  la prsidentielle, Jean-Luc Mlenchon, qui entretient des rapports parfois excrables avec les mdias, s'en tait pris au journal "Le Monde" dans un billet sur son blog, "L're du peuple", en novembre 2016. Il y avait qualifi M. Paranagua, spcialiste de l'Amrique Latine, d'"assassin repenti".
> 
> Le journaliste avait attaqu Jean-Luc Mlenchon pour l'absence  l'poque de mentions lgales sur le site melenchon.fr, faisant valoir que cela l'avait empch d'assigner le chef de la France insoumise en diffamation au civil.Il s'tait tourn vers la justice pnale avec une plainte en diffamation, mais cette procdure pitine puisque Jean-Luc Mlenchon ne s'est  plusieurs reprises pas rendu aux convocations de la juge d'instruction.

----------


## Ryu2000

Mlenchon, Lula et 200 personnalits dnoncent les  procs politiques 



> Un seuil est en train dtre franchi  avec  la tactique du lawfare , cest--dire  linstrumentalisation de la justice pour liminer les concurrents politiques , considrent-ils, en citant les cas de *Lula*, de lavocat gyptien *Massoum Marzouk*, de lopposant camerounais *Maurice Kamto* et galement de *Jean-Luc Mlenchon* en France.


Y'en a qui n'ont pas aim qu'on mette Melenchon dans la mme catgorie que Lula, elle par exemple a lagace un peu :
Nicole Belloubet dnonce l' amalgame insupportable et inacceptable  de Jean-Luc Mlenchon

En revanche on peut comparer Melenchon  Fillon car les deux ont subit un acharnement mdiatique, judiciaire et policier. (bon par rapport  la campagne contre Dieudonn a reste du pipi de chat, mais pour eux c'est comme si le ciel leur tombait sur la terre, Fillon a rage-quit)
Melenchon s'tait presque fait virer de sa loge  un moment donn :
Les francs-maons n'ont finalement pas exclu Mlenchon du Grand Orient de France
Pourtant il a un haut niveau le gars, c'tait pas un apprenti ^^

Melenchon est grill il devrait faire autre chose.
LFI devrait virer Melenchon :
LFI peut faire sans "l'omniprsence de Mlenchon"  ses "AMFiS" d't selon Quatennens

----------


## Ryu2000

Melenchon devient un peu complotiste ^^
En tourne au Mexique, Jean-Luc Mlenchon se dit victime d'un complot
Mlenchon persuad que le systme judiciaire macronien compte le dtruire  son procs



> En dplacement au Brsil pour rencontrer Lula dans sa prison, le 5 septembre, le chef de file de LFI a compar sa situation  celle de lex-prsident brsilien, incarcr pour corruption. Jean-Luc Mlenchon est persuad que le brsilien a subi une manuvre politicienne pour lempcher de se prsenter  llection prsidentielle. *Cest la mme mthode (me concernant), peut-tre que ce ne sera pas les mmes conclusions, je nen sais rien*, avait-il raill devant les journalistes aprs la rencontre. Nous sommes dtermins  ne plus nous laisser faire, chacun dans nos pays,  nous unir,  mettre en relation nos groupes davocats (...) pour nous entraider (...) dans les procs politiques que nous subissons, avait-il prvenu.

----------


## Marco46

> En revanche on peut comparer Melenchon  Fillon car les deux ont subit un acharnement mdiatique, judiciaire et policier. (bon par rapport  la campagne contre Dieudonn a reste du pipi de chat, mais pour eux c'est comme si le ciel leur tombait sur la terre, Fillon a rage-quit)


Pour toi quand les mdias dnoncent  juste titre le dtournement de plusieurs centaines de milliers d'euros d'argent public et que la justice s'en saisit c'est de l'acharnement ?   :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

Je pense qu'il y a beaucoup d'lus qui ont des "dossiers". Ils sont protg jusqu' un certains point.
Par exemple jusqu' la fin Jrme Cahuzac disait qu'il n'avait jamais eu de compte en Suisse, le gars il avait confiance dans son rseau, il tait persuad qu'il tait protg et qu'il ne sauterait pas et au final il se l'est ramass sur la gueule l'pe de Damocls.

Ce qu'a fait Fillon c'est ultra courant, tu fais croire que des gens bossent pour toi et tu ramasses l'argent. Tu profites que le systme peut te payer des assistants.
Ce qu'a fait Melenchon c'est plus grave, il a utilis la surfacturation pour plus tard se faire rembourser sa campagne. Et si on faisait une enqute on trouverait surement plein d'autres magouilles traditionnelles d'lus.

Dans les 2 cas les mdias, la justice et la police ont t anormalement efficace, d'habitude ils ne bougent pas, tout est ultra lent.
En gros on va dire que le jour de la perquisition de Melenchon le systme a fonctionn normalement et qu'en temps normal il protge les lus.

Je suis convaincu que la quasi totalit des personnes qui ont t ministre ou snateur sont pourris.
Tu ne montes pas les chelons en tant propre...

Bon c'est un autre domaine, mais regardez Yann Moix : depuis le dbut BHL savait pour son rvisionnisme et son antismitisme, BHL a aid Yann Moix, il a trouv un boulot chez Ruquier et un jour il y a un dossier qui fuit et tout ce casse la gueule.
Je pense que tous les puissants ont des dossiers comme a ils sont oblig de se tenir droit sinon on peut les faire tomber. Fillon et Melenchon on du sortir de la ligne  un moment donn.

Parmi les puissants du monde il y a des violeurs comme probablement BHL et des pdophile comme probablement Polanski.

===================================
Melenchon a raison de critiquer Quotidien et Yann Barths.
Cette mission fait la promotion de lidologie dominante en manipulant les images.
Jean-Luc Mlenchon accuse "Quotidien" de faire "le jeu de la police politique"



> Depuis un an, Quotidien cachait ces moments o (Alexis) Corbire et moi rassurons les policiers et appelons au calme. Cest le contraire de ce que montrent les 30 secondes que diffuse Quotidien depuis un an, poursuit Jean-Luc Mlenchon dans son message, dnonant une *manipulation mdiatique aux ordres du parquet*. Le responsable cible galement Le Monde, qui il y a quelques mois publiait illgalement des extraits des auditions en faisant croire  une violence absolue, selon lui.


Bon par contre Melenchon n'avait rien contre Yann Barths avant de devenir une cible de Quotidien. Je n'aime pas ce que fait Yann Barths, c'est aussi abrutissant qu'Hanouna. (je ne regarde pas la TV, mais quand mme...)

----------


## Mingolito

*Perquisitions  la France Insoumise: l'intgralit des images de Quotidien. Sans montage.*
Le 16 octobre 2018, Quotidien filmait la perquisition dans les locaux de la France Insoumise  Paris.
Voici lintgralit des images filmes par notre journaliste, sans montage.


_Le bouffon Mlenchon rvle sa vrai nature : Mgalomane psychopathe violent_

----------


## MABROUKI

> RYU2000
> Je suis convaincu que la quasi totalit des personnes qui ont t ministre ou snateur sont pourris.
> Tu ne montes pas les chelons en tant propre...


Bien dit...Dans les mtiers de politicard et de journaleux qui est son  suppt,  de rares exceptions prs ,la compromission politique est en filigrane , un aboutissement ...
C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'on dit si bien "le compromis politique"  qui est en fait une compromission...
Quant   JL MELENCHON  qui aspire  une nouvelle "vie",une sorte de "rsurrection" politique (celle-ci existe bien videmment) ,mais il se trompe car il n'as jamais "vcu" politiquement car il n'as jamais t mis en selle  mme comme ministrable...
Pour ma part je lui conseille de se retirer "diplomatiquement" de la vie politique car ses pairs ont tous quitt la "place publique et sa houle"..

----------


## Ryu2000

Perquisition mouvemente :  une semaine du procs, Mlenchon choisit la stratgie de laffrontement



> Sestimant victime dun  procs politique , *le leader de LFI dnonce  les juges manipuls* . Il sera jug les 19 et 20 septembre pour actes dintimidation envers lautorit judiciaire, rbellion et provocation.
> (...)
> Les  insoumis , M. Mlenchon en tte, sont convaincus quils font face  un  procs politique . Et pas question, pour eux, dattendre dtre au tribunal pour riposter. * Il sagit de me condamner. Nous ne sommes pas convoqus  un procs, mais  une condamnation publique*. Et Nicole Belloubet [la ministre de la justice] est charge dassurer le spectacle, a ainsi affirm le leader de LFI lors dune confrence de presse jeudi aprs midi, o il sest emport  de nombreuses reprises. *Je nai pas peur. Ni des campagnes de presse, ni des procs, ni des magistrats. Vous pouvez me mettre en prison, je nai pas peur.* 
> 
> Il rsume son tat desprit ainsi : * Je ne crois personne. Je nai pas confiance dans la justice.*  Une logique qui la conduit  prendre le parti de... Richard Ferrand, prsident de lAssemble nationale, mis en examen pour des soupons de prise illgale dintrts dans laffaire des Mutuelles de Bretagne :  Peut-tre que M. Richard Ferrand est tomb dans un pige , a-t-il ainsi estim.


a se tient ce qu'il dit, peut-tre que parfois il y a des liens entre politiciens, mdias et justice...
En tout cas a ne le drangeait pas quand il tait du bon ct.  l'poque il avait confiance dans la justice.

L'image de Mlenchon doit tre un peu salie, a lui apprendra  hurler "La rpublique c'est moi !!  ::evilred::  ::evilred::  ::evilred:: ".

----------


## Mingolito

Il organise des dtournements de fond avec sa meuf et pendant la perquisition il violente verbalement et physiquement les forces de l'ordre, c'est un 'procs politique' ? Quel dbile va gober a ?  ::ptdr:: 
C'est juste un escroc, un dlinquant, un voleur et une pourriture, il mrite la taule et l'inligibilit  vie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est juste un escroc, un dlinquant, un voleur et une pourriture, il mrite la taule et l'inligibilit  vie.


Un peu comme tous les gros politiciens... a les surprend quand tout  coup le systme se retourne contre eux.
Melenchon a le sentiment qu'il y a eu une campagne de presse contre lui et que la justice a reu des ordres qui venaient d'en haut.

Mme si il sortait innocent du procs, sa popularit serait quand mme trs entache  cause de "la rpublique c'est moi".
Melenchon vhicule l'image d'un personnage trop nerv. Il n'a pas le charisme pour tre prsident. Cela dit Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron n'avaient pas de charisme non plus, donc il a peut-tre encore des chances ^^

Ou alors les partis de gauche vont faire une alliance verte ^^
"Il faut que le rouge et le vert s'unissent": Ruffin appelle  une alliance entre EELV et LFI

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  *Mlenchon et cinq autres Insoumis jugs pour rbellion*

----------


## Mingolito

- Rejet brutal de Jean-Luc Mlenchon dans lopinion : 72 % des Franais interrogs ont une mauvaise ou trs mauvaise opinion du leader de la France Insoumise



Bon c'est bon il est cuit. Il va juste continuer  faire de la politique avec son parti communiste bis bidon  sa botte pour faire des dtournements de fonds, voyager en avion en premire classe, se gaver de champagne aux frais de l'tat et des militants et forniquer avec les militantes. C'est bien la vie de politique, la grande vie tout en foutant rien  part gueuler des conneries.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les sondages ne veulent rien dire, ce n'est pas le peuple qui donne son avis, c'est le pouvoir qui influence l'opinion du peuple.

Cela dit Melenchon a dclar :
- "La Rpublique, c'est moi"
- "Vous savez qui je suis"
- "Frappez moi pour voir"
Les gens n'aiment pas ce type de dclaration (perso "la rpublique c'est moi" je ne le supporte pas du tout), c'est normal que sa popularit baisse aprs avoir dit a...
Procs de Jean-Luc Mlenchon : audience sous tension et premire victoire pour les Insoumis

Bon aprs c'est cool parce que Melenchon se radicalise, il commence  parler de systme, de lien entre la justice, la police et Macron.  :8-): 
Aujourd'hui il est moins populaire, mais lors de la prsidentielle 2017 il a fait 3 fois le score du PS, c'tait un gros score.

En 2022 si Yannick Jadot se fait lire, c'est comme si on gardait Macron, y'aura pas de diffrence entre les deux.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Cela dit Melenchon a dclar :
> - "La Rpublique, c'est moi"
> - "Vous savez qui je suis"
> - "Frappez moi pour voir"


Ca paraphrase les repliques  classiques Louis de Funs:
  "vous allez entendre parler de moi"
  "j'ai le bras long"
  "osez ,petit minable"
sur ce lien : Le film La Folie des Grandeurs
https://youtu.be/VwgoybJNTXQ?list=PL...spcEylJbfqLbX9

----------


## Ryu2000

Procs Mlenchon. La dfense plaide la relaxe des prvenus, le jugement mis en dlibr au 9 dcembre



> Il rappelle aussi que les perquisitions sont menes dans le cadre d'enqutes visant LFI qui  *reposent sur des dnonciations*. Cela peut dclencher un sentiment d'injustice chez les personnes qui reoivent la perquisition .


Ce sont des choses qui arrivent...




> Il poursuit en parlant de son client et ses sentiments lors de la perquisition.* Face  un dploiement de force jug  disproportionn  et  illgitime* , Jean-Luc Mlenchon a  peur que le fichier des 500 000 militants de LFI soit aspir .


 mon avis il avait autre chose  cacher... Si t'es en rgle tu laisses la perquisition se faire. Plus tu rsistes plus c'est louche.




> *Jean-Luc Mlenchon dit  avoir t mis au pilori mdiatique pendant 48 heures . Il estime que  le parquet qui [le] perscute*  a t incapable de produire un argument sur l'intrt qu'aurait eu La France insoumise  empcher la perquisition,  parce qu'il n'y a rien .


Il dit qu'il tait perscut par les mdias et la justice.




> Toujours en verve, il estime que sa vie  est transforme en sorte de sandwich avec une tranche de judiciaire et une tranche de politique . *Et haussant le ton, il cible  la fois la justice et les mdias :  Mes droits sont pitins. Tous les comptes-rendus des auditions sont transmis  la presse et publis .* Il termine sur les rquisitions d'amendes contre lui et les autres prvenus :  vous nous demandez 44 000 euros pour avoir cri fort sur notre palier ! .


L il dit qu'il y a probablement un lien entre justice et mdia.




> Poursuivi pour  actes dintimidation envers un magistrat et un dpositaire de lautorit publique, rbellion et provocation , *Jean-Luc Mlenchon, qui martle tre victime dun  procs politique *, encourait jusqu 10 ans de prison, une amende de 150 000 euros et 5 ans dinligibilit.


La prochaine fois il laissera la police faire son travail au lieu de gueuler.

===
Bon tout le monde sait depuis longtemps que Melenchon est un colrique, a joue compltement contre lui. Il est temps qu'il parte en retraite...

----------


## Ryu2000

Jean-Luc Mlenchon ne veut plus de lmission  Quotidien   ses runions ou dplacements



> Sans Quotidien il ny a pas de procs possible contre nous , crit M. Mlenchon, selon qui  seules les images montes et accommodes que lmission a publies il y a bientt un an servent darguments et de preuves .
> 
>  En dix ans dexprience de cette mission dite de divertissement, jai fait mon exprience. Je ne veux plus que cette mission soit accrdite  mes runions, ni  aucun de mes dplacements. Attention, le parti mdiatique est une composante cl du processus de la guerre judiciaire : il intervient en amont pour dclencher les enqutes, faire les signalements, harceler lopinion et en fin de parcours pour la propagande de mise  mort. 
> 
>  Ils se sont mis dans cette position, dans un camp, en bagarre officielle, ouverte avec LFI , a insist lundi une source dans lentourage de M. Mlenchon.
> (...)
> *Poursuivi pour  actes dintimidation envers un magistrat et un dpositaire de lautorit publique, rbellion et provocation* , M. Mlenchon encourt jusqu dix ans de prison, une amende de 150 000 euros et cinq ans dinligibilit.


Le FN aussi essayait d'empcher les "journalistes" de Yann Barths de filmer, parce qu'ils cherchaient les pires dclarations pour donner une mauvaise image du parti.
Dans une runion il y a toujours 1 ou 2 personnes capable de dire n'importe quoi, mais ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble. (et il faut faite attention aux propos hors contexte)

Bon l ce n'est pas tout  fait la mme chose, ce qu' film Quotidien est utilis dans des procs. Melenchon ne devrait pas faire des choses illgales...

====
Marion Marchal fait comme Melenchon et se mfie des mdias :
Des journalistes refuss  une runion avec Marion Marchal car agressifs et dnigrants
C'est normal les gars viennent pour dcrdibiliser, pour manipuler l'opinion...
L'article est dj orient avec de partir  la runion.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Jean-Luc Mlenchon, qui martle tre victime dun  procs politique


Effectivement. 
Meme un procs pour fornication et mauvaises murs se transforme en procs politique pour un politicien ..
Tout le monde sait que ses adversaires politiques utiliseront mme une peccadille pour lui nuire politiquement ... 
Pour une personne prive ,a nuit  sa carrire tout court comme on dit...




> Poursuivi pour  actes dintimidation envers un magistrat et un dpositaire de lautorit publique, rbellion et provocation ,


Le chef d'inculpation de "rbellion"  est excessif,car rbellion est synonyme de rvolte....
Un rebelle  qualifie  quelqu'un qui est chef ou membre d'un groupe qui se rvolte.
Or il n' y a pas de groupe  mon avis et  seuls J.L.M  et 4 personnes  prsentes au moment de la perquisition...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Meme un procs pour fornication et mauvaises murs se transforme en procs politique pour un politicien ..


Un procs politique c'est quand le pouvoir attaque un opposant. Il peut y avoir une sentence disproportionn par rapport au dlit. 
Si un politicien se retrouve  un procs pour excs de vitesse ou je sais pas quoi, ce ne sera pas utilis par ses adversaires politique...




> Le chef d'inculpation de "rbellion"  est excessif,car rbellion est synonyme de rvolte....


Dans ce contexte "rbellion" signifie qu'il n'a pas respect le protocole, qu'il a rsist, qu'il a empch des fonctionnaires de faire leur travail.
Les mots ont plusieurs dfinitions :



> Rbellion : Infraction commise contre l'autorit publique et consistant en une attaque ou en *une rsistance avec violence* ou voies de fait *envers certains fonctionnaires ou officiers publics agissant pour l'excution des lois*, des ordres ou ordonnances de l'autorit publique, des mandats de justice ou pour l'excution d'une dcision de justice. (La rbellion est plus svrement punie si elle est commise en runion ou avec arme.)


Il y a avait un mandat de perquisition, ou je sais pas quoi, et Melenchon a fait chier les policiers, c'tait stupide de faire a, normalement ce n'est pas comme a que a marche, si la police arrive chez toi avec un papier qui lui en donne l'ordre tu la laisses rentrer, il y avait peut-tre du liquide non dclar ou quelque chose dans le genre dans les locaux.
Une personne en rgle aime bien se dire "Allez-y fouillez ! vous ne trouverez rien".

 Si un jour des policiers viennent chez vous et que vous piquez une crise de rage comme Melenchon a va mal se finir pour vous aussi. Les gars essaient juste de faire leur job, ils reoivent un ordre, ils doivent lexcuter il ne faut pas les en empcher. Rsister aux officiers publics c'est toujours une mauvaise ide.

Melenchon a trs mal ragit, si il perd de la popularit c'est de sa faute, personne n'aime quelqu'un de haineux qui hurle qu'il est suprieur aux autres... Un peu dans l'esprit "Vous savez qui je suis ?".

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
>  si la police arrive chez toi avec un papier qui lui en donne l'ordre tu la laisses rentrer, il y avait peut-tre du liquide non dclar ou quelque chose dans le genre dans les locaux.


Si la police se prsente chez moi ou dans un local professionnel qui m'appartient pour perquisitionner(fouiller) je suis en droit de voir le mandat du procureur car c'est ce magistrat oui ordonne la perquisition  et le mandat  doit mentionner expressment les ou les objet recherchs...
Je suis aussi en droit de voir les objets ventuellement saisis...

Sinon je porterai plainte pour violation de domicile(domicile) ou abus dautorit( professionnel)...

Le procureur  pour rappel dpend du ministre de la justice garde des sceaux c..d de Nicolle Belloubet

----------


## Ryu2000

Le protocole a t respect :
Non, la perquisition subie par Jean-Luc Mlenchon et LFI nest pas  politique  (Octobre 2018)



> Malgr les accusations des cadres et dirigeants du parti, *la procdure prvue par la loi a t strictement observe lors des diffrentes perquisitions.* 
> (...)
> De plus, *lorsque la  ncessit de lenqute  lexige et que la perquisition est ordonne par le JLD, les officiers de police nont aucune obligation ni de faire signer un procs-verbal de la perquisition, ni de donner aux perquisitionns la liste des lments saisis*, explique Emmanuel Daoud, avocat pnaliste et membre du collectif des Surligneurs,  puisque, par dfinition, la prsence ou non (et a fortiori son assentiment) de cette personne nest pas requise .
> 
> Enfin, contrairement  ce que sous-entendent MM. Mlenchon et Corbire, il faut souligner que les perquisitions de partis politiques ne touchent pas que les partis dopposition, puisque le Parti socialiste a t perquisitionn en 2013 sous le mandat de Franois Hollande et que le MoDem et le bureau dAlexandre Benalla  lElyse lont t, respectivement en octobre 2017 et en juillet 2018, aprs llection dEmmanuel Macron.

----------


## ddoumeche

Quand les nazis sont venus chercher les communistes, je nai rien dit, je ntais pas communiste.
Quand ils ont enferm les sociaux-dmocrates, je nai rien dit, je ntais pas social-dmocrate.
Quand ils sont venus chercher les syndicalistes, je nai rien dit, je ntais pas syndicaliste.
Quand ils sont venus me chercher, il ne restait plus personne pour protester.

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais l vous exagrez...
On ne peut pas comparer le procs de Melenchon avec les purges Nazis... Vous utilisez le pome de Martin Niemller pour des mauvaises raisons.
Melenchon a empch qu'une perquisition se passe correctement, il s'est montr violent et qu'il se considrait tre suprieur au Franais moyen.

Alors ok peut-tre que c'est le rseau de Macron qui a fait que la justice s'est penche efficacement sur le cas Melenchon. Le problme c'est que le type a mal ragit, si vraiment il n'avait rien  se reprocher il aurait laisser la police faire son travail.
Du coup a fait grossir son dossier :
Procs de Jean-Luc Mlenchon et de cinq "insoumis" : le jugement est mis en dlibr au 9 dcembre



> Le procs du leader de La France insoumise et de cinq de ses proches pour "*actes d'intimidation envers un magistrat et un dpositaire de l'autorit publique, rbellion et provocation*" s'est ouvert jeudi matin au tribunal de Bobigny. Ds 9h30, ce vendredi, s'entame la deuxime journe d'audience.


Jespre pour lui qu'il a retenu la leon et qu' sa prochaine perquisition il posera des questions plus calmement.

 la base il y avait des soupons d'emplois fictifs et de surfacturation a en est o ? Il a t innocent depuis ?
Aujourd'hui on ne parle que de se rbellion...

Soupons demplois fictifs et comptes de campagne : les deux informations judiciaires qui visent Mlenchon
La semaine  haut risque de Jean-Luc Mlenchon



> Cette perquisition tait diligente dans le cadre dune enqute sur des *soupons demplois fictifs au Parlement europen et les comptes de la campagne 2017*.  La Rpublique, cest moi , avait-il notamment cri au visage dun policier lui barrant le passage vers ses locaux perquisitionns.


Melenchon s'est auto dtruit en disant "la rpublique c'est moi", si il perd de la popularit c'est de sa faute, il fait peur aux gens car il est beaucoup trop nerv.
Si t'es souponn d'emploi fictifs et de surfacturation de compte de campagne, mais que t'es innocent, tu laisses la perquisition se faire, rsister ne pouvait rien apporter de positif.

Des autres partis se sont fait perquisitionner et ils n'ont pas fait autant le cirque...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> blablabla


Et si tu suivais un peu ce qui se passe, et ce qui s'est dit au tribunal et surtout de la part des avocats du camp adverse, tu saurais que tout tourne autour des aspects politiques, et qu'il n'y a pratiquement rien sur les chefs d'accusations eux-mmes.

Pourquoi on ne parle que de sa rbellion et pas des emplois fictifs et du reste ? Car sur le reste, bah y'a pas grand chose sur quoi se baser. 

Mais continue de ne lire que ce qui est crit dans les "merdias" LOL

----------


## halaster08

> Pourquoi on ne parle que de sa rbellion et pas des emplois fictifs et du reste ? Car sur le reste, bah y'a pas grand chose sur quoi se baser.


J'ai vu une vido (je ne la retrouve plus dsol) d'un dput LFI qui rappelait le temps entre enqute prliminaire et mise en examen pour des affaires d'emploi fictifs:
Pour le RN 2-3 mois, pour Fillon idem, pour LFI ? bientt deux ans et la seule mise en examen c'est pour rbellion pas pour les emplois fictifs 

Deux ans versus 2 mois, a laisse quand mme largement le temps de supposer que le fond de l'affaire est vide !

----------


## Ryu2000

Jean-Luc Mlenchon renvoy devant le tribunal correctionnel pour diffamation



> Aprs avoir jou la montre pendant plus de deux ans, avoir refus de se rendre  de multiples convocations judiciaires, Jean-Luc Mlenchon s'est finalement discrtement rendu, dbut juillet, dans le bureau de la juge Carine Rosso pour se voir signifier sa mise en examen. L'homme politique est poursuivi pour avoir tenu des propos outranciers sur un ancien journaliste de la rubrique International du Monde, Paulo Paranagua, qu'il avait qualifi d' assassin repenti  sur son blog en novembre 2016.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Jean-Luc Mlenchon renvoy devant le tribunal correctionnel pour diffamation


Ce qui montre bien qu'ils n'ont rien sur le reste, on essaie de trouver d'autres excuses pour le traner au tribunal.

Maintenant, passer au tribunal pour diffamation, cela ne sera pas le 1er, et au mieux il aura une amende pour des dommages et intrts si il est condamn, il ne va pas faire de la prison ou devenir inligible pour cela. On s'en tamponne un petit peu...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce qui montre bien qu'ils n'ont rien sur le reste, on essaie de trouver d'autres excuses pour le traner au tribunal.
> 
> Maintenant, passer au tribunal pour diffamation, cela ne sera pas le 1er, et au mieux il aura une amende pour des dommages et intrts si il est condamn, il ne va pas faire de la prison ou devenir inligible pour cela. On s'en tamponne un petit peu...


Tout  fait. 
La seule chose que a fait, c'est que pendant qu'ils sont (lui et les membres de LFI) occups  se dfendre devant la justice, ils sont moins prsents politiquement. De l  y voir une manuvre politique pour empcher le seul parti d'opposition de ... s'opposer, il n'y a qu'un pas que je laisse chacun libre de franchir ou pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

La popularit de Mlenchon au plus bas



> Le dput des Bouches-du-Rhne perd 3 points en un mois. A peine 16 % des Franais disent avoir de lui une bonne image. Son point le plus bas depuis le dbut du quinquennat. En mai 2017, sa cote tait  34 % et il culminait  la 3e place du classement des personnalits politiques. Aujourd'hui, il n'en occupe plus que la 28e place sur 34. *A l'inverse, 70 % des personnes interroges ont de Jean-Luc Mlenchon une opinion ngative, dont 48 % trs ngatives* (un record qu'il partage avec Marine Le Pen).
> (...)
> Selon un autre sondage rcent du mme institut pour BFMTV, les Franais reconnaissent le  dynamisme  de Jean-Luc Mlenchon ( 58 %), un incontestable tribun. *Mais ils le trouvent  autoritaire  ( 76 %) et  arrogant  ( 72 %).* Seuls 23 % considrent aujourd'hui qu'il a les qualits ncessaires pour tre prsident de la Rpublique.


Les mdias continuent de s'attaquer  Melenchon.
Il doit s'en vouloir de s'tre nerv lors de la perquisition... Jespre qu'il aura retenu la leon, il ne faut pas bloquer les fonctionnaires qui essaient de faire leur job.

----------


## Ryu2000

Mlenchon en roue libre sur la Syrie et la Russie



> Hier, l'Assemble a condamn  l'unanimit l'intervention turque en Syrie contre les Kurdes. Jean-Luc Mlenchon, patron des Insoumis, en a profit pour rclamer la rouverture de l'ambassade franaise (ferme depuis 2012) et livrer un vibrant hommage  la Russie : *Heureusement que la Russie tait l, car c'est elle qui en un an a rgl ce que tous les autres runis ont t incapables de faire*, c'est--dire craser la soi-disant arme du soi-disant Etat islamique.


Est-ce que les autres voulaient rellement rgler le problme ?
En aidant les rebelles on aide les terroristes...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tout  fait. 
> La seule chose que a fait, c'est que pendant qu'ils sont (lui et les membres de LFI) occups  se dfendre devant la justice, ils sont moins prsents politiquement. De l  y voir une manuvre politique pour empcher le seul parti d'opposition de ... s'opposer


Oui mais pas seulement. En l'accusant sans lments  charge srieux, le gouvernement savait trs bien que cela ferait des vagues. Quelqu'un qui a quelque chose  se reprocher aurait anticip le coup et prparer une stratgie de dfense plus labore. Rien de tel que l'effet de surprise et d'tre cueilli  froid sans raison valable pour provoquer une rvolte, assez pour dclencher une campagne de dnigrement et discrditer le gneur. Car Macron ne veut surtout pas de Mlenchon au second tour des lections, il serait plus difficile  battre que le Pen. C'est donc surtout une stratgie sur le long terme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En l'accusant sans lments  charge srieux


Le gars devrait travailler son temprament, parce qu'en ragissant exactement comme un coupable il s'est pourri lui mme...
Il ne fallait pas rsister aux forces de l'ordre, Melenchon n'aurait pas pu plus mal ragir.
Il aurait du dire "Allez-y fouillez-tout, nous n'avons rien  nous reprocher" l on dirait qu'il avait quelque chose  cacher, comme si il y avait beaucoup de cash non dclar dans un coffre quelque part, ou quelque chose du genre.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le gars devrait travailler son temprament, parce qu'en ragissant exactement comme un coupable il s'est pourri lui mme...
> Il ne fallait pas rsister aux forces de l'ordre, Melenchon n'aurait pas pu plus mal ragir.


C'tait dj dans ton avant dernier message et tu l'avais dj dit avant et encore avant. Combien de fois l'a tu rpt et redit, et redit et rpt, et rpt et redit ? Tu tournes en boucle sans jamais apporter quelque chose de nouveau, comme trs souvent, juste histoire de te rpandre. T'as un Alzheimer prcoce ou quoi ?  Je vais finir moi aussi par bloquer tes messages et pourtant je suis trs tolrant, comme quoi ce n'est pas qu'une histoire de temprament mais aussi des zigotos qui sont en face.

----------


## Ryu2000

De l'autre ct vous tournez en rond galement...
Peu importe que la justice, la police et les mdias soient arriv trop violemment, que le protocole n'ait pas t respect, ou quoi que ce soit...
Mlenchon aurait pu ne pas faire de vague, si il n'avait pas ragit comme un tar ! Tout est de sa faute, c'est lui qu'a hurl "la rpublique c'est moi" donc il mrite de devenir ultra impopulaire.
Melenchon est grill et c'est bien fait pour sa gueule. Il est trop agressif pour devenir prsident, LFI doit changer de candidat.
Quand on a tu Fillon politiquement, il a quitt la politique lui au moins.
Melenchon a subit un tout petit acharnement, le FN appelle a un mercredi, il a montr son vrai visage et il mrite ce qui lui arrive. Ce qui est arriv  LFI est arriv  d'autres partis et eux ils ont mieux gr le truc.

Je suis convaincu qu'il y a des histoires de surfacturation avec l'entreprise de sa partenaire sexuelle Sophia Chikirou et qu'il y a des histoires d'emploi fictifs.
Le PS, l'UMP, LREM font ce genre de chose, donc a ne m'tonnerait pas qu'LFI le fasse aussi...

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah ! L il fait plaisir le mluche ^^  34 minutes il critique le communautarisme du CRIF, il n'a pas peur le type, si il y a bien un lobby en France qui peut ruiner ta vie c'est bien celui la.



Cela dit  un moment une grande loge maonnique semblait ne pas trop apprcier le CRIF.
Antismitisme : les francs-maons secous par une polmique avec le Crif



> Une loge  tendance  extrme gauche mlenchoniste 
> Ses auteurs, de la loge baptise  Maximilien l'incorruptible , invitaient la direction de la principale obdience maonnique de l'Hexagone  boycotter les manifestations du Crif, et notamment son traditionnel grand dner o sont rgulirement convis nombre de politiques. Pour justification, ces frres parisiens accusent l'instance juive d'tre  suiviste de la politique  mene par Isral, une  politique de l'extrme droite religieuse , qui  terme  conduit  des fractures et  une monte de l'antismitisme .


a se tient comme ide, peut-tre que le CRIF fait monter l'antismitisme.
Le CRIF est aux juifs ce que les terroristes islamistes sont aux musulmans, j'ai envie de dire...
Putain j'arrive  tre d'accord avec des francs maons  :8O:  Jamais j'aurais cru.

----------


## Mingolito

*Il dnonce les mthodes de Mlenchon*

----------


## ABCIWEB

Lol, le mec qui dclare en Aot 2017  15'29" dans la vido : "Il y a des inquisiteurs, je rappelle que Patrick Cohen n'est pas l pour vous interviewer, il est l pour vous arracher des aveux" et qui vient ensuite vendre son bouquin chez Patrick Cohen. 

Donc en fait il a chang d'avis compltement, non seulement sur LFI mais aussi sur l'honntet intellectuelle de Patrick Cohen grand lcheur de bottes du pouvoir en place. Il espre sans doute un gros chque pour la vente de son brlot avec un bon relais dans les torchons mdiatiques aux ordres de Macron, les mmes torchons qu'il critiquait auparavant. Ce n'est plus de la dnonciation, c'est une reconversion totale. Il n'y a pas de problme  critiquer Mlenchon ou qui que ce soit d'autre, mais de l  inverser tout ce que l'on a dit prcdemment... a donne un double zro niveau crdibilit, le mme que celui de Cohen.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est vrai que a parait un peu louche cette histoire de Thomas Gunol, le gars quitte le parti  un moins d'une lection, les mdias en parlent, a a peut-tre un peu terni l'image du parti  ce moment l.
Thomas Gunol dnonce le "fonctionnement dictatorial" de La France Insoumise, et "la pratique des purges" dont il se dit victime



> Thomas Gunol, charg de la formation des militants et *ancien candidat aux lections europennes du mois de mai, avait claqu la porte du parti en avril 2019*,  un mois des lections, en publiant un tweet qui a fait le buzz.
> 
> https://twitter.com/thomas_guenole/s...64068477833218





> Ce n'est plus de la dnonciation, c'est une reconversion totale.


Il doit tre content il a eu son quart d'heure de gloire, il est pass  la TV, il a crit un livre, il est un peu plus connu maintenant.

----------


## Ryu2000

En 2017, Mlenchon rclamait que tout citoyen condamn soit inligible  vie
J'aurais prfr qu'il se fasse condamner pour les emplois fictifs et la surfacturation pendant sa campagne. L ce n'est que rbellion en runion, provocation  la rbellion et actes dintimidation envers un magistrat et un dpositaire de lautorit publique...
Ses lecteurs doivent penser que ce n'est qu'un procs politique, que la police et l'quipe de Yann Barths on fait exprs de l'nerver pour qu'il finisse par pter un cble.
C'est dommage que l'enqute sur la surfacturation ne soit pas all plus loin.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est dommage que l'enqute sur la surfacturation ne soit pas all plus loin.


Qui te dis qu'elle n'est pas toujours en cours ? Comme le parquet est aux ordres du pouvoir, il ne faut pas croire que Mlenchon peut touffer l'affaire. Donc s'ils ne trouvent rien c'est qu'il n'y avait rien  trouver ou du moins rien de rprhensible sinon Macron et ses mdias ne se priveraient pas de s'en vanter. 

Mais bon wait and see, ces affaires peuvent durer trs longtemps, il est possible aussi que Macron fasse perdurer l'affaire pour la ressortir juste avant les lections.

----------


## rawsrc

> il est possible aussi que Macron fasse perdurer l'affaire pour la ressortir juste avant les lections.


tu veux dire : "Il est certain" et puis la rgle d'or en politique est de toujours avoir des cartouches d'avance, l'autre naze ne va pas s'en priver...

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah mais oui ! Melenchon peut subir la mme campagne de dcrdibilisation que Fillon en 2017 !
J'tais un peu trop impatient, mais c'est vrai que relancer les histoires de surfacturation et d'emploi fictif pile au moment de la prsidentielle c'est le bon plan pour le griller.

----------


## fredoche

De toute faon, soyons clair, Mlenchon n'est plus crdible pour la prochaine lection. S'il se reprsente, il ne fera que perdre ce qui pourrait tre ses ides. Et ce n'est pas li  cette affaire ou une autre. On ne peut pas raisonnablement prtendre vouloir faire de la politique autrement et s'accrocher  ces postes comme des moules sur un rocher, pour paraphraser Villepin. 
D'autant qu'il a quand mme une belle image de despote traditionnel au sein de son parti.

Il y en a marre du culte de la personne, que ce soit lui ou un autre

----------


## ABCIWEB

Oui cela dit aprs ses relativement bons rsultats aux prsidentielles il tait logique qu'il se reprsente pour l'lection suivante. Mais aujourd'hui effectivement il se grandirait en passant la main.

----------


## Ryu2000

Melenchon s'est un peu emball et il y a des dputs qui essaient de calmer le jeu.
"Ce n'est pas dans son langage habituel" : les propos de Jean-Luc Mlenchon aprs l'assassinat de Samuel Paty sment le trouble chez les Insoumis



> "Il faut reprendre un par un tous les dossiers des Tchtchnes prsents en France et tous ceux qui ont une activit sur les rseaux sociaux, comme c'tait le cas de l'assassin ou d'autres, qui ont des activits de l'islamisme politique (...), doivent tre capturs et expulss", a ajout le dput LFI des Bouches-du-Rhne.* L'Association des Tchtchnes d'Europe a demand  ses membres de dposer plainte contre Jean-Luc Mlenchon pour "incitation  la haine"*, a annonc mardi 20 octobre son porte-parole Albakov Schamil.
> (...)
> Des propos qui embarrassent quelque peu les dputs Insoumis,  linstar de Clmentine Autain. "Je ne sais pas exactement ce qu'il souhaitait dire  ce propos, je pense que le terme de communaut ne lui ressemble pas du tout, ce n'est pas dans son langage habituel *donc  mon avis, sa langue a fourch sur le mot 'communaut'*, je le crois", rpond  franceinfo la dpute de de Seine-Saint-Denis. "Derrire cela, qu'est ce qu'il veut mettre ? Peut-tre que c'est  lui de s'en expliquer", a-t-elle rtorqu, rappelant limportance de respecter et de dfendre le droit dasile.
> (...)
> De son ct, le dput Alexis Corbire ddramatise et rappelle les fondements de La France insoumise. "De grce, quand mme, ne soyons pas comme a dans une vigilance  tout moment, observons quand mme ce qu'est le discours de La France insoumise depuis sa cration et ce qu'est le discours de Jean-Luc Mlenchon depuis 40 ou 50 ans, l-dessus il n'y a pas de dbat", s'est dfendu le dput sur franceinfo. "*Ceux qui ont l'habitude des mdias savent que par moment, dans un propos, on va vite, et puis que parfois il y a des propos qui peuvent tre plus ou moins bien calibrs*", a-t-il ajout.


LFI devrait trouver un leader plus calme, Melenchon s'nerve trop vite (il y a dj eu l'histoire "la rpublique c'est MOI !" qui lui a dj fait beaucoup de mal).
C'est possible qu'il se soit nerver  cause des provocations de Manuel Valls, Valrie Pcresse, Aurore Berg :
Mlenchon est responsable et complice dans tout ce qui sest pass, dnonce Valls



> Jean-Luc Mlenchon a une trs grande complicit, une trs grande responsabilit dans tout ce qui sest pass, dans tout le rapport de la gauche avec la lutte contre lislamisme, a insist Valls.
> (...)
> Je rcuse  tous ceux qui ont t de tous les dfils et de toutes les ptitions avec les islamistes le droit de se donner bonne conscience et sexonrer de toute responsabilit en manifestant, dclare sur son compte Twitter Valrie Pcresse, prsidente de la rgion le-de-France en voquant la participation de Mlenchon  la marche contre l'islamophobie.
> (...)
> Prsidente dlgue des dputs La Rpublique en marche (LREM), Aurore Berg navait pas non plus envie de se retrouver aux cts de personnes qui ont cr un climat favorable  ces idologies, ou en tout cas ont cess de les combattre, a-t-elle dclar en citant les Insoumis ric Coquerel ou Danile Obono.


J'ai un peu l'impression que les gens comme Manuel Valls essaient d'amalgamer les musulmans avec les terroristes islamistes.

----------


## Gunny

Au moins on ne pourra pas le traiter d'islamo-gauchiste cette fois  ::ptdr::

----------


## el_slapper

> Au moins on ne pourra pas le traiter d'islamo-gauchiste cette fois


C'est des Tchtchnes, de grands ennemis de son ami Poutine. Pas tonnant qu'il aie chang son fusil d'paule.

----------


## ddoumeche

Cette histoire de Patty, c'est l'arroseur arros, la gauche immigrationiste jouant avec le feu depuis 50 ans et dcouvrant qu'ils s'en prennent aux professeurs, comme en Algrie pendant la guerre civile. Cette tape est franchi, les choses s'acclrent et normalement ils assassineront des artistes, des intellectuels puis finalement des hommes politiques. A commencer par ceux qui les ont soutenus donc les verts et LFI.

Cela n'a pas l'air de percuter chez Clmentine Autain, mais elle n'a jamais rien percut. Elle se ferait violer par un marocain qu'elle blmerait le patriarcat blanc.

Pourtant ce jeune musulman n'a fait qu'appliquer les prceptes de sa foi, il a peut-tre t un peu fougueux car les russes ont tu la moiti de sa famille qu'ils accusaient de barbarisme. La russie, un grand empire multiculturel de gauche lui aussi.
Il serait injuste de le blamer alors que c'tait un bon musulman et qu'il _a fait du bon travail_ comme Al Nosra en syrie.

Les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis avant de devenir mes ennemis. D'ici l, dfilons avec des nounours et des bougies et rcitons des phrases vides de sens "mon corps mon choix", "ils ne passeront pas", et coutons ce que notre pompier pyromane en chef de notre rgime bien aim a nous dire.





> C'est des Tchtchnes, de grands ennemis de son ami Poutine. Pas tonnant qu'il aie chang son fusil d'paule.


Les tchtchnes de tchtchnie sont des grands amis de Vladimir Poutine mais ils sont peu un peu fougueux, la diaspora regroupe tous les enfants des poseurs de bombes qui n'ont pas fini dans les camps de filtration.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cette histoire de Patty, c'est l'arroseur arros, la gauche immigrationiste jouant avec le feu depuis 50 ans et dcouvrant qu'ils s'en prennent aux professeurs, comme en Algrie pendant la guerre civile.


Non mais oh ! Ce n'est pas "ils".
Le fou qui a assassin un professeur d'histoire gographie n'est pas reprsentatif des musulmans de France, ni des Tchtchnes de France.

Ce fait divers n'est peut-tre qu'un geste isol ralis par un dsquilibr. Il n'y a pas forcment tout un lobby derrire.

Mais c'est vrai que les gouvernements successifs ont fait venir plein d'trangers (alors qu'il n'y avait pas de boulot) et n'ont rien fait pour les intgrer. Donc a allait forcment finir par poser problme.
Les gros patrons en 1969 :



Georges Marchais avait raison ! Il a prvenu tout le monde en 1981 :






> Pourtant ce jeune musulman n'a fait qu'appliquer les prceptes de sa foi


Normalement aucun Imam n'appelle  tuer des gens qui montrent des caricatures.
Bon aprs certains font n'importe quoi avec la religion : les rebelles/terroristes.




> Elle se ferait violer par un marocain qu'elle blmerait le patriarcat blanc.


Je ne l'a connais pas, mais c'est vrai qu'il existe des fministes hardcore qui dfendent  fond les migrants clandestins (eux ils utilisent le terme "rfugi"), alors que gnralement ils ne partagent pas du tout la mme vision du monde.
En Allemagne des filles se sont fait violer, parce que pour certains si tu montres un mollet ou un avant bras tu mrites de te faire violer.
Les pays europens ont accueilli plein d'afghans, de soudanais, d'rythrens, qui se faisaient passer pour des syriens, ce sont tous des jeunes hommes, donc a n'a pas fini de poser problme.

====
Je trouve qu'on en fait trop, les terroristes ne tuent pas tant de gens que a.
Plus le tapage mdiatique sera important plus a motivera d'autres dsquilibrs  tuer des gens (c'est un peu comme les massacres aux USA, les auteurs de school shootings sont des stars en quelque sorte).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non mais oh ! Ce n'est pas "ils".
> Le fou qui a assassin un professeur d'histoire gographie n'est pas reprsentatif des musulmans de France, ni des Tchtchnes de France.


a, c'est ce que l'on nous vend ! Mais, est-ce vrai ?




> Ce fait divers n'est peut-tre qu'un geste isol ralis par un dsquilibr. Il n'y a pas forcment tout un lobby derrire.


Le mot "lobby" n'a pas sa place ici, mais quand tu dis geste isol, c'est oubli les agressions  l'ancienne adresse de Charly Hebdo, il y a quelques semaines. C'est oubli tous les attentats djous par les force de l'ordre. C'est oubli les Charly, c'est oubli l'Hypercacher, et la liste est longue. Une liste d'actes isols ayant tous un lien : l'islam ! a fait dj moins "geste isol", non ?




> Normalement aucun Imam n'appelle  tuer des gens qui montrent des caricatures.


Bien videmment, ils sont la devanture ! C'est un peu comme un commercial, jamais tu entendras un commercial te parler de l'obsolescence programm de l'appareil ! Ils sont l pour reprsenter leur produit.
Il y a ce qui est dit devant les micros et les camras, et ce qui est prch en ralit. On ne sait pas ce qui se dit derrire le paravent ! 

Ensuite, l'islam, contrairement au catholicisme, n'a pas de "chef". Il n'y a pas, comme le Pape pour les catholiques, une autorit suprieure qui donne une ligne de conduite que tous les imams devraient suivre. L, chaque imam fait ce qui lui plait.

Donc, quand les reprsentants du Conseil franais du culte musulman viennent parler aux mdias pour dire qu'ils rprouvent les actes isols, et que ce n'est pas a l'islam. Ils ne parlent qu'en leur nom ! Et, une fois encore, il faut les croire sur parole.

Pour moi, ils sont comme Hollande dont l'ennemi tait la finance, pendant la campagne, alors qu'une fois lu, l'ennemi c'tait les socialistes, les vrais qui voulaient dfendre les droits des franais contre la finance ! 

Bref, 





> Je trouve qu'on en fait trop, les terroristes ne tuent pas tant de gens que a.


Comme pour le COVID, tu trouves qu'il ne tue pas assez !  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme pour le COVID, tu trouves qu'il ne tue pas assez !


Ben ouais, pour l'instant le SARS-CoV-2 ne tue que dalle Par rapport  d'autres problmes de sant c'est compltement ngligeable. Ils vont peut-tre nous casser les couilles avec a jusqu'en 2022. Vivement qu'on en entende plus parler (comme pour le MERS-CoV et le SARS-CoV).
Il y aura toujours plus de gens qui mourront du cancer parce qu'ils bouffent de la nourriture industrielle.

Bref, la quasi totalit des franais musulmans ne soutiennent pas les actions des terroristes. Il existe des musulmans qui n'aiment pas les carricatures, mais a ne justifie pas d'agresser quelqu'un.
Mme les horloges en panne donnent l'heure correct 2 fois par jour :



> https://twitter.com/MarleneSchiappa/...21685080281094
> La menace principale, cest lislamisme radical. Je nai pas peur de le dire. *Les musulmans sont les premires victimes de lislamisme*.


Pour rgler ce problme d'islamisme il faudrait un peu contrler les nouveaux "rfugis".
Avec la libre circulations des biens et des personnes, les terroristes peuvent se balader comme ils veulent.
a fait chier ces histoires de frontires ouvertes, il faut contrler ce qui rentre !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bref, la quasi totalit des franais musulmans ne soutiennent pas les actions des terroristes.


a, c'est toi qui le dit ! Comme tu affirmes beaucoup de choses sans savoir.
C'est le discours de la bienpensance, et de ce que tu appelles les "merdias". Que tu fustigent rgulirement, sauf quand, comme dans le cas prsent, ils vont dans ton sens !



> Il existe des musulmans qui n'aiment pas les carricatures, mais a ne justifie pas d'agresser quelqu'un.


Tu en sais quoi ? Que dit le Coran ? Et pourquoi certains accepteraient et d'autres pas ? 
Tout ce que tu prtends, relais des mdias, tu n'en as pas plus de preuve qu'eux-mmes. "On" aime  penser que la majorit des musulmans rprouvent les actes des terroristes islamistes, mais est-ce bien vrai ? Comment en tre sr ? Il faut les croire sur parole ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non mais oh ! Ce n'est pas "ils".
> Le fou qui a assassin un professeur d'histoire gographie n'est pas reprsentatif des musulmans de France, ni des Tchtchnes de France.


Mon pauvre garon, on sait tous ici qui est plus le dsquilibr, et ce n'tait pas ce jeune tchtchne. Ce sont les afficionados d'Alain Soral, porte serviette bien connu de l'islam radical, les langues de vipre au venin si foudroyant qu'il paralyse l'institution professorale, rend les gens aveugles ("je n'ai pas vu d'armes", rebsamen), qui trouble le jugement et entretient la confusion entre musulman et islamistes pour mieux se fondre parmi les premiers (le syndrome du touche pas  mon pote).

Une vipre ne se domestique pas, on peut la tolrer mais tt ou tard elle revient pour vous mordre vous ou vos enfants. Car c'est dans sa nature, tel le scorpion piquant lhippopotame sur le dos duquel il traverse, dans la lgende africaine. Il n'y qu'une manire de rgler ce problme, c'est en crasant la tte de la vipre.
Comme il fut fait avec faurison pour lui apprendre la biensance, un avertissement sans frais  mditer, si tant est qu'on puisse mditer ce qui n'est pas dit.

D'ailleurs la contine est bien rode : les musulmans sont des pauvres exploits envoys de force dans les chantiers du BTP par Bouygues, c'est le complot juif, vous tes islamophobe (terme invent  Khomeini, intellectuel lac bien connu),  c'est la faute des kouffars qui ne nous ont pas intgrs, les islamistes ne tuent pas beaucoup d'autant que les victimes sont des kouffars ...

Et j'en passe car on pourrait en crire des volumes entiers, toute l'"intelligence" de la gche avait d'ailleurs t mobilise pour trouver ce genre d'excuses.

----------


## Ryu2000

> a, c'est toi qui le dit !


Pendant vos tudes vous aviez des collgues musulmans, au travail vous avez des collgues musulmans, vous avez probablement eu des partenaires sexuelles musulmanes, vous voyez bien qu'ils ne soutiennent pas les terroristes qui attaquent des gens pour des dessins
Je suis convaincu que la proportion de musulman qui soutiennent les terroristes est infime.
a arrive chez les jeunes de moins de 14 ans, ils disent de la merde juste pour provoquer, parce que les jeunes sont un peu rebelle  cette poque, en plus maintenant il y a Twitter et les jeunes aiment bien dire de la merde pour nerver les autres.
Et il y a des tars parmi les "rfugis". (on l'a vu avec les viols par exemple)
Il y a aussi des mosques financ par le Qatar et l'Arabie Saoudite qui essaient de crer des terroristes (ils sont aussi prsent en prison). (les terroristes sont parfois des nouveaux convertis)
Mais en dehors de a, il reste des franais musulmans qui ne posent pas de problme et qui s'en foutent des dessins de Charlie Hebdo.

Les mdias et les politiciens sont en train de rendre les terroristes plus fort.
Avec ces conneries un parti anti islam pourrait voir le jour en 2021 et prendre le pouvoir en 2022.

Des fous il y en a partout et les terroristes ne sont pas des musulmans (a fait un peu sophisme du vrai cossais, mais en principe la religion ne te pousse pas  tuer des gens qui montrent des dessins). 
a fait chier qu'on amalgame terroristes et musulmans.
Les musulmans n'y sont pour rien. Chacun interprte les textes  sa manire, mais pour croire qu'il faut tuer des gens qui montrent des dessins, il faut dj y aller.

On dirait que les mdias et les politiciens essaient de crer une guerre civile, pendant que vous avez peur des musulmans, vous ne faites plus attention aux vrais problmes.
Ce fait divers prend trop d'importance. a risque de motiver d'autres tars  tuer d'autres gens

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pendant vos tudes vous aviez des collgues musulmans, au travail vous avez des collgues musulmans, vous avez probablement eu des partenaires sexuelles musulmanes, vous voyez bien qu'ils ne soutiennent pas les terroristes qui attaquent des gens pour des dessins


Ce que l'on voit, est ce qu'on veut bien nous montrer. 
Regarde ce qui se passe lors de viols, de meurtres. coutes les tmoignages des voisins, des collgues, des proches. Tous sont surpris ! "C'tait une personne agrable"; "Un bon collgue toujours prt  rendre service", etc... 




> Je suis convaincu que la proportion de musulman qui soutiennent les terroristes est infime.


C'est bien. Et rptes bien cela tous les jours, et mme plusieurs fois par jour. C'est ce que l'on te demande. D'en tre convaincu, afin d'tre vaincu, et l tu te sentiras con... Con et vaincu !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce qu'on veut bien nous montrer.


Vous tes un peu paranoaque.

Il y a des musulmans qui en ont un peu marre d'tre toujours pris pour cible, de toujours tre critiqu, d'tre amalgam  des terroristes, etc.
Mais il y a vraiment trs peu de franais musulmans qui trouvent a normal de tuer pour des carricatures. (il y a des puissances trangres qui financent la formation de terroristes en France, mais ce sont plus des attaques sous faux drapeau qu'autre chose)

C'est dommage qu' chaque attaque terroriste on embte les musulmans, alors qu'ils n'ont rien demand, ils ne soutiennent pas ces actions.
C'est triste parce qu'il n'y a rien qu'ils puissent faire pour qu'on arrte de les embter systmatiquement.
On ne devrait pas faire de lien entre terroristes et musulmans.

Si un dveloppeur se met  tuer des gens, on ne va pas dire que tous les dveloppeurs sont des tueurs.

====
C'est vrai qu'il ne devrait plus se traiter d'islamo gauchiste :
Les Tchtchnes d'Europe appellent  porter plainte contre Mlenchon

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vous tes un peu paranoaque.


Tu peux me tutoyer. Et, oui, c'est peut-tre de la paranoa, ou simplement de la prudence. Comme toi, est-ce de l'assurance ou de l'inconscience ?




> Il y a des musulmans qui en ont un peu marre d'tre toujours pris pour cible, de toujours tre critiqu, d'tre amalgam  des terroristes, etc.


Et je les comprends. Et je ne doute pas un seul instant de la sincrit de certains musulmans quand ils disent que ce n'est pas leur islam. Comme tu le dis, j'ai, comme tout le monde, dans mon entourage, des musulmans. Et, ils sont tous victimes de ces actes terroristes. 
Contrairement  toi, j'ai fait mes tudes, il y a pas plusieurs dcennies. A cette poque, jamais je ne me serais pos la question de savoir si les musulmans vivant en France mettaient en priorit les lois de l'islam ou les lois de la rpublique. Mais, les temps changent. A cette poque, les filles en jupes se faisaient siffler pour plaisanter, souvent par des gens travaillant dans la rue, jamais elle ne se seraient fait traiter de p**e par des musulmans. 
Tu parles souvent de "je connais des musulmans qui ..." et bien, je connais des profs qui aprs les attentats de Charly ont eu des lves qui dclaraient que "Ils l'avaient bien cherch avec leurs caricatures du prophte". Alors, oui, ce sont des enfants (enfin, bon des collgiens de 3me, ce ne sont plus vraiment des enfants, mais des pr-adultes), ensuite, on peut penser que si des lves disent a, c'est qu'ils l'ont entendu de la bouche d'adultes. Leurs parents ? Leurs imams ? 

Donc, quand tu dis "Il y a des musulmans qui condamnent ces actes terroristes", je te dis "Oui, tout  fait d'accord". Mais, quand tu affirmes "La majorit des musulmans condamnent ces actes terroristes", l, je te dis : Qu'en sais-tu ? Rien, sinon ce que l'on nous prsente. Et le contenant, aussi beau soit-il, ne prsage en rien de la qualit du contenu.




> Mais il y a vraiment trs peu de franais musulmans qui trouvent a normal de tuer pour des carricatures. (il y a des puissances trangres qui financent la formation de terroristes en France, mais ce sont plus des attaques sous faux drapeau qu'autre chose)


Encore des affirmations sans preuve. C'est peut-tre vrai, mais c'est peut-tre aussi faux !

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bref, la quasi totalit des franais musulmans ne soutiennent pas les actions des terroristes. Il existe des musulmans qui n'aiment pas les carricatures, mais a ne justifie pas d'agresser quelqu'un.


Ca  c'est  une caractristique  de l'ensemble  des musulmans dans leurs propres pays: triper quelqu'un parce qu'il blasphme suite  des dboires dans la vie, boit  , fornique , ou se dit incroyant est  un comble. Il n'est mme pas recommand de le rprimander car cela le renforcerait dans cette conduite.
Au demeurant l'islam bien compris  condamne le meurtre gratuit c..d. sans qu'on soit agress   ,y compris des chats.
Ce  qui est mal  vu  par contre ,c'est les attaques en public contre les  religions, c..d. l'apologie de l'athisme, et l les musulmans sont semblables aux amricains qui sont indiffrents aux convictions d'autrui ,mais il est mal vu chez eux de prcher en public l'athisme ou mcrance. 






> Pour rgler ce problme d'islamisme il faudrait un peu contrler les nouveaux "rfugis".
> Avec la libre circulations des biens et des personnes, les terroristes peuvent se balader comme ils veulent.
> a fait chier ces histoires de frontires ouvertes, il faut contrler ce qui rentre !


Sans  doute pour les nouveaux arrivants et pour en revenir aux Tchetchenes ,il est bon de rappeler que les USA et les monarchies des les annes 1990 ont entrains et financs les terroristes islamistes tchtchnes  la suite de la victoire des odieux talibans en Afghanistan, pour ruiner leur adversaire militaire du siecle la Russie(sovietique ou poutinien ,peu importe son drapeau).
Cela a fini par nuire  la cause nationale  tchtchne elle-mme , cause  des ravages criminels commis par les terroristes islamistes.
Que le gvt Franais  accueille des refugis nationalistes tchtchnes c'est bien mais  pas  des  refugies politiques  ex-terroristes islamistes patents car cela  ferait d'elle  un repaire  de serpents terroristes ,et les  serpents peuvent se retourner contre leur hebergeur.

Quant aux musulmans Franais, il convient d'interdire les coles et crches prives  tout va ,car  elles peuvent devenir des coles de formatage des cerveaux des jeunes gnrations et de recrutement  de futurs  terroristes.
Seules  les mosques  agres   peuvent  hberger des salles d'enseignement religieux dont le  contenu enseign doit tre approuv  pralablement, ceci impliquant  l'accord du gvt  sur les imams  qui y officient(au lieu d'avoir comme pour les juifs et les chrtiens un reprsentant unique, ici on aurait simplement diversit de reprsentants agres).
La lacit ou neutralit  de la rpublique n'est pas mise en cause comme on le voit.
Dans les colonies musulmanes ce systme  a fonctionn sans heurt, et les prches anticoloniaux ou nationalistes y tait infimes sinon inexistants

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme toi, est-ce de l'assurance ou de l'inconscience ?


J'ai plus de chance de gagner  l'euromillion que de me retrouver dans une attaque terroriste.
Les attaques sont rares et elles arrivent gnralement dans les grandes villes.
Je pense que la ville la plus petite qui a t attaqu c'est a :
Attentat de l'glise de Saint-tienne-du-Rouvray
Il y a 28 000 personnes l-bas.

Quand des terroristes attaqueront dans des villages de 600 habitants, je pourrai toujours me dire qu'il y a presque 35 000 communes en France ^^




> jamais elle ne se seraient fait traiter de p**e par des musulmans.


Non mais c'est plus une histoire de banlieue, les hommes qui disent a ne sont pas tous musulman.
Ils ont des grosses difficults pour trouver des partenaires sexuelles, ce qui les frustre.
Ils sont pauvres, ils taient nul  l'cole, ils ne trouveront jamais de travail, ils ont une vie de merde, ils ne peuvent pas trouver de copine, ils coutent du mauvais RAP, donc ils disent de la merde.

Le musulman qui est mari, en rien  foutre que des jeunes filles se promnent en dcollet et en mini jupe.




> je connais des profs qui aprs les attentats de Charly ont eu des lves qui dclaraient que "Ils l'avaient bien cherch avec leurs caricatures du prophte".


Non mais a ok, mais ce n'est que de la provocation, ce sont des adolescents
Charlie Hebdo reoit beaucoup de menaces. Selon comme on regarde Charlie Hebdo a fait exactement comme Dieudonn, on leur a dit "si tu continues de faire des blagues sur ce sujet, il va t'arriver des bricoles" du coup ils en ont fait des caisses.

Plus un groupe est attaqu plus a le renforce dans ses convictions.
C'est un peu comme les Qubcois qui sont entour par des anglophones, donc ils dfendent  fond la langue franaise.




> on peut penser que si des lves disent a, c'est qu'ils l'ont entendu de la bouche d'adultes. Leurs parents ? Leurs imams ?


a je n'y crois pas.
Dj normalement tu penses l'inverses de tes parents  cet ge l.
Ensuite les collgiens n'ont pas besoin d'adultes pour avoir des ides de merde

 mon poque il n'y avait pas YouTube ni de rseaux sociaux et des collgiens taient dans des trip extrmistes. Ce qui n'tait pas le cas des adultes qu'ils cotoyaient.




> Mais, quand tu affirmes "La majorit des musulmans condamnent ces actes terroristes", l, je te dis : Qu'en sais-tu ?


C'est impossible que 50% des musulmans se disent que les victimes l'ont mrites.
Il est impossible d'avoir une preuve, on ne peut pas implanter une puce dans le cerveau de chaque franais pour analyser ce qu'il pense vraiment.

Il y a des millions de musulmans en France et il n'y a pas des milliers de terroristes.
L le truc chiant c'est les migrants clandestins qui rentrent, il faudrait faire quelque chose contre a.
Toutes les nations doivent dfendre leur frontire, on ne peut pas laisser n'importe qui rentrer n'importe comment.

Si on a peur les terroristes gagnent  ::P: 
Allemagne : soupons dattentat islamiste derrire le meurtre au couteau de Dresde



> L'homme se serait radicalis depuis son arrive en Allemagne, en 2015, au plus fort de l'afflux de migrants en provenance de Syrie. Selon le parquet, il a dj t condamn pour actes de violence et pour avoir agi en vue de recruter des soutiens  "une organisation terroriste". Plusieurs mdias allemands le dcrivent comme un partisan de l'organisation djihadiste Etat islamique (EI, ou Daech).


Au lieu d'aider les terroristes en Syrie (que les mdias appelaient "rebelles") on aurait du aider la Syrie (que les mdias appelaient "le rgime Syrien").
En fait les rebelles c'tait Daesh, Al Qaeda, Al Nosra, mais avec des autres noms.

Drme: un rfugi soudanais tue deux personnes, enqute du parquet antiterroriste

=====
Bref, a fait des annes qu'on voit que les mdias essaient de monter une guerre civile.
Alors qu' l'cole on nous a bien averti "vous ferrez bien attention de ne pas stigmatiser un groupe de personne sinon a pourrait finir comme en Allemagne en 1942".

Il y a des problmes avec les clandestins, il y a des problmes avec les banlieues, mais il y a plein de musulmans bien intgrs qui ne poseront jamais de problme, qui ne soutiennent aucune attaque terroriste.
a fait des dcennies que les gouvernements successifs font entrer un maximum de migrants de pays musulmans, pour les stocker dans des banlieues, sans espoir ni avenir.
Il ne fallait pas faire venir autant d'trangers.
Il tait impossible de les intgrer correctement. SOS Racisme est venu pour leur faire dtester la France en leur disant "les franais sont des racistes, colonialistes, collaborationnistes".

Au dbut des annes 1980 le parti communiste avait bien expliqu qu'il fallait stopper l'immigration lgale et clandestine.
 quoi a sert de faire venir des gens pour les mettre au RSA ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Melenchon s'est fait attaquer par des gens comme Valls :
Mlenchon est responsable et complice dans tout ce qui sest pass, dnonce Valls
Il a essay de casser cette image en surcompensant :
"Un problme avec la communaut tchtchne" : pourquoi les propos de Jean-Luc Mlenchon interrogent

Maintenant il est dans la merde :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon peine  teindre la polmique aprs ses propos sur les Tchtchnes



> Pas de quoi arrter la polmique. Sans surprise, le gouvernement a saisi la balle au bond. Invit de BFM TV mardi soir, Grald Darmanin n'a pas fait dans la demi-mesure. *J'ai entendu M. Mlenchon dire qu'il y avait un problme avec la communaut tchtchne. Il progresse trs, trs vite, peut-tre mme un peu trop loin. Il est trop  droite pour moi*, a raill le ministre de l'Intrieur. Avant d'effectuer un rappel  l'ordre au chef de LFI : Tous les rfugis tchtchnes ne sont pas tous des islamistes radicaux.* M. Mlenchon a un discours qui ressemble beaucoup  celui de Mme. Le Pen*. Je m'en tonne et j'en appelle  sa modration la plus vive, a demand Grald Darmanin. Un parallle avec la prsidente du Rassemblement national insupportable pour les Insoumis.


L Melenchon doit tre une cocotte minute comme dans les cartoons, l il doit tre rouge carlate comme pendant sa crise " ::evilred::  ::evilred::  ::evilred::  la rpublique c'est MOI  ::evilred::  ::evilred::  ::evilred:: ".
a doit tre insupportable de voir un p'tit con comme Darmanin se foutre de ta gueule.

Il suffisait d'ignorer Valls et les autres au lieu de partir au quart de tour.
Il devrait faire des exercices de respiration, se dtendre, prendre un bain. Il n'est pas serein le type.
Le gars est grill LFI doit le remplacer.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il y a des musulmans qui en ont un peu marre d'tre toujours pris pour cible, de toujours tre critiqu, d'tre amalgam  des terroristes, etc.


J'imagine la tronche des pauvres musulmans se sentant amalgams  des terroristes, babouches barbiche et maman avec le hijab jusqu'aux yeux, et vivant de la CAF. J'en vois presque tous les jours, presque autant que de paraboles sur les tours HLM. Mais si je me ballade en costume de chouan, arborant un cur rouge perc d'une croix blanche, et en prtextant le droit de porter les habits de ma tradition, on va me regarder bizarrement.




> Vous tes un peu paranoaque.
> 
> Mais il y a vraiment trs peu de franais musulmans qui trouvent a normal de tuer pour des caricatures. (il y a des puissances trangres qui financent la formation de terroristes en France, mais ce sont plus des attaques sous faux drapeau qu'autre chose)


Revoila le complot juif voqu prcdement : les attentats du bataclan ont t foments par Isral, comme ceux du 11 septembre, Mohammed Merah tait un agent du mossad, ce tchtchne tait possd par satan sans doute invoqu par un rabin. Tu nous prciseras car nous ne frquentons pas tes sites de "rinformation".

Mais c'est nous qui sommes paranoaques. Tu es compltement fl comme une bonne partie des pratiquants de ta secte, particulirement en France. Et on se demande pourquoi les chinois mettent les oughours en camps de rducation.




> C'est dommage qu' chaque attaque terroriste on embte les musulmans, alors qu'ils n'ont rien demand, ils ne soutiennent pas ces actions.
> C'est triste parce qu'il n'y a rien qu'ils puissent faire pour qu'on arrte de les embter systmatiquement.


Et voila, encore la sempiternelle confusion entre musulman et islamiste. Prendre les premiers pour se cacher derrire. Ouin ouin, est-ce de notre faute s'ils font partie d'une secte de fls ?




> Si un dveloppeur se met  tuer des gens, on ne va pas dire que tous les dveloppeurs sont des tueurs.


Si les dveloppeurs se mettent  dcapiter les gens dans la rue (120 agressions au couteau par jour), on va en conclure que cette profession attire de malades mentaux et on va se mfier, et ils joueront ensuite la carte de la victimisation. C'est ainsi que procdent les pervers de ce genre et les mafieux.




> Que le gvt Franais  accueille des refugis nationalistes tchtchnes c'est bien mais  pas  des  refugies politiques  ex-terroristes islamistes patents car cela  ferait d'elle  un repaire  de serpents terroristes ,et les  serpents peuvent se retourner contre leur hebergeur.


Tu veux dire comme les ex-membres du GIA accueillit et logs aux frais de la princesse en France ?




> Quant aux musulmans Franais, il convient d'interdire les coles et crches prives  tout va ,car  elles peuvent devenir des coles de formatage des cerveaux des jeunes gnrations et de recrutement  de futurs  terroristes.
> Seules  les mosques  agres   peuvent  hberger des salles d'enseignement religieux dont le  contenu enseign doit tre approuv  pralablement, ceci impliquant  l'accord du gvt  sur les imams  qui y officient(au lieu d'avoir comme pour les juifs et les chrtiens un reprsentant unique, ici on aurait simplement diversit de reprsentants agres).


Les instances reprsentatives des musulmans en France sont trustes par les frres, pourtant interdit dans les pays arabes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'imagine la tronche des pauvres musulmans se sentant amalgams  des terroristes, babouches barbiche et maman avec le hijab jusqu'aux yeux, et vivant de la CAF.


a existe, mais ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble des musulmans.




> les attentats du bataclan ont t foments par Isral


Il y a des pays trangers qui finanaient des mosques en France :
Polmique sur le financement des mosques



> Bercy, on tablit un distinguo entre les financements officiels, que les limiers financiers peuvent suivre, et les *rseaux clandestins, qui relvent d'autres enqutes. "Dans la plupart des cas, les croyants rmunrent eux-mmes leurs imams", souligne Michel Sapin, ministre des Finances. "Il y en a d'autres o les fonds viennent d'ailleurs. Quand il s'agit d'associations, la traabilit de ces fonds est possible. Cela peut tre lgal.  Bercy, Tracfin [la cellule de lutte antiblanchiment] suit de prs ce sujet, et nous pourrons ainsi remonter certaines filires. Si les flux sont occultes, il faut d'abord les mettre au jour."


En prison il y a des gens qui se font radicaliser, il faudrait trouver pour qui bossent ceux qui radicalisent.

Il y a une infinit de faon d'interprter le Coran, les terroristes l'interprte sous un certains angle violent, mais peu de musulmans sont dans un dlire de guerre contre l'occident.




> Ouin ouin, est-ce de notre faute s'ils font partie d'une secte de fls ?


On commence comme a et on fini par dire "sale arabe" et c'est pas gentil.
Et aprs on vote pour un parti soutenu par Zemmour, Finkielkraut, Caroline Fourest, etc.




> Si les dveloppeurs se mettent  dcapiter les gens dans la rue (120 agressions au couteau par jour)


Il a peut-tre en moyenne 120 agressions  l'arme blanche en France chaque jour, mais les auteurs ne sont pas tous musulmans.
C'est pas une histoire de religion c'est une histoire de pauvret, c'est comme les criminels noirs aux USA (ils ne sont pas musulmans les types).

Le problme c'est que les gouvernements successifs ont fait des trucs comme le "regroupement familial largi", donc plein de gens ont t stocks dans des HLM et l y avait aucun espoir.
Un million dimmigrs sont-ils arrivs en France entre 2007 et 2012 ?



> Quen est-il exactement ? Si lon se fonde sur les chiffres officiels de limmigration lgale, David Rachline surestime les chiffres. En effet, selon l'Insee, en 2007, le solde migratoire en ce qui concerne les immigrs - cest--dire le nombre dtrangers qui arrivent en France chaque anne moins le nombre de ceux qui en partent - tait de 140.000 personnes. Ce chiffre tait exactement le mme en 2012. Sur le quinquennat, en moyenne, *lafflux net dimmigrs dans lHexagone a atteint 138.000 personnes chaque anne*, cest--dire 30 % de moins que ce quaffirme le dput-maire de Frjus.
> (...)
> A ceci prs que les chiffres cits prcdemment nincluent pas limmigration illgale, par dfinition extrmement difficile  estimer. L, les chercheurs ne sont pas daccord. *En 2004, un rapport du Snat estimait le flux annuel dentres entre 30.000 et 40.000 personnes. Ce chiffre a probablement grimp depuis*, comme semble lindiquer les demandes daide mdicale dEtat (AME), sorte de scurit sociale pour les immigrs clandestins, depuis les printemps arabes et la guerre en Syrie.


L avec les fameux "rfugis syriens" c'est devenu n'importe quoi.
On a vu des clandestins mettre le jeu  leur camps.
40 blesss dans la rixe entre migrants soudanais et afghans de Calais
Calais : des rixes entre Afghans et Erythrens font 22 blesss, dont plusieurs par balle

----------


## Gunny

> Au moins on ne pourra pas le traiter d'islamo-gauchiste cette fois


Oups

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je tire au cul, en continu ... 
> je suis glissant, comme un serpent


Ce n'est pas ce qu'on te demande, on te demande si tu penses que Mohammed Merah tait un agent du mossad qui a lui-mme a organis les attentats du bataclan.
On te demande si tu reprends  ton compte la thse de faurisson vu que tu le cites.

Si c'est le cas, ta place est  l'isolement en psychiatrie ou en camps de rducation. Ainsi, tu ne pourras plus aller te "rinformer" et tu pourras enfin apprendre un vrai mtier dans tes cordes, comme cantonnier.





> Il a peut-tre en moyenne 120 agressions  l'arme blanche en France chaque jour, mais les auteurs ne sont pas tous musulmans.


Non, ces agressions sont majoritairement commises par des catholiques chouans car les catholiques (et les juifs bien sur) sont derrire tous les attentats. Du moins si j'en crois certains fls.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on te demande si tu penses que Mohammed Merah tait un agent du mossad qui a lui-mme a organis les attentats du bataclan.


C'est vieux, je ne m'en rappelle plus.
De toute faon je ne suis pas un spcialiste du terrorisme. Moi c'est les banques, les grosses entreprises, les mdias et les politiciens qui m'intressent un peu, parce que d'aprs moi c'est eux le vrai problme. On ne peut pas tout suivre.




> On te demande si tu reprends  ton compte la thse de faurisson vu que tu le cites.


Je ne suis pas un spcialiste, mais je crois pas que Faurisson parlait de terrorisme.
Je connais une thse du professeur, mais il est interdit de la partager, donc non je ne suis pas d'accord avec lui. (il y a de la place en prison pour les gens qui ne respectent pas la loi Fabius Gayssot, donc non merci, j'en ai rien  foutre de ces histoires d'il y a 80 ans, ce n'est pas mon problme, a ne me concerne pas, je ne suis mme pas allemand). 




> Non, ces agressions sont majoritairement commises par des catholiques


Les agressions sont majoritairement commises par des pauvres.
En France plein de pauvres sont musulmans, dans plein de pays il y a des pauvres qui finissent mal et ils ne sont pas toujours musulmans.
C'est comme dans la chanson "Ns sous la mme toile".

On a fait venir des musulmans pour les mettre dans des banlieues, forcment que a allait mal finir
C'est la faute aux politiques immigrationnistes.
a fait des annes que je dis qu'on a fait venir des musulmans pendant des dcennies et que maintenant on crer de l'islamophobie, aujourd'hui c'est flagrant et tout le monde devrait le voir.

Vous connaissez la stratgie "diviser pour mieux rgner" ou bien ?
Enfin bon tant pis, mettez un parti anti islam au pouvoir en 2022, si les mdias partent l dedans on ne peut rien faire pour empcher les gens de suivre la propagande.
Les communistes avaient raison en 1981 : il ne faux pas faire venir des migrants pour crer des chmeurs.
Dissoudre le CCIF sans toucher  SOS Racisme et  la LDNA, cest de la poudre de perlimpinpin !

----------


## MABROUKI

> Revoila le complot juif voqu prcdement : les attentats du bataclan ont t foments par Isral, comme ceux du 11 septembre, Mohammed Merah tait un agent du mossad, ce tchtchne tait possd par satan sans doute invoqu par un rabin. Tu nous prciseras car nous ne frquentons pas tes sites de "rinformation".
> 
> 
> Et voila, encore la sempiternelle confusion entre musulman et islamiste. Prendre les premiers pour se cacher derrire. Ouin ouin, est-ce de notre faute s'ils font partie d'une secte de fls ?
> 
> Tu veux dire comme les ex-membres du GIA accueillit et logs aux frais de la princesse en France ?
> 
> 
> 
> Les instances reprsentatives des musulmans en France sont trustes par les frres, pourtant interdit dans les pays arabes.


Les amalgames sont nutritifs.
Commencons par Merah  .C'est un pur produit islamo-terroriste made in france ,garanti par brevet de l'Etat.
Question pour un Euro trou? Ou a-t-il trouv, cet  enfant presque orphelin et lev par l'assistance publique, l'instruction rate, tant  de flouze pour parcourir le monde entier(il faut une fortune de Nabab pour aller en Turquie, Irak, Jordanie, revenir en France ,puis repartir en Afghanistan ,puis Pakistan et il ne lui manque qu'un voyage au Bouthan ou  Hawai) sans veiller l'attention des aigrefins de la DST.
lien    wiki  
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohammed_Merah

dont je fournis  ce petit extrait difiant :
"Le 15 dcembre 2011, Olivier Corel, prdicateur islamiste syrien vivant en Arige o il fonde le groupe d'Artigatn 7 clbre le mariage religieux de Mohammed Merah et de Hizia D122, une jeune femme de la banlieue toulousaine258, d'origine algrienne259 en accord avec les deux familles124. Il dcide de mettre un terme  leur relation trois semaines plus tard et le 2 janvier 20122 "
Voil  les fabriques  industrielles de terroristes islamistes  qu'hberge la France  au grand jour.

Le  11 septembre  est  un pur produit  de la CIA ,c'est la fable du village ,puisque ses auteurs sont des islamo-terroristes arabes entrains et arms par elle au Pakistan pour combattre le rgime prosovitique    de Kaboul. Leur  noble tache termine ,la CIA cherche  se dbarrasser de ces amis encombrants rsidents aux USA,qui se retournent contre elles. Fin du conte  de l'Ogre.
Dire  que l'tat  sioniste  est   derrire tout cela est une lapalissade pour enfants: a moins d'tre aveugle et stupide ,on ne peut nier l'harmonie universelle qui existe entre le Mossad et la CIA.
Las  il est difficile  de se dbarrasser de se prmunir de  la gale lorsque on la ctoie.

Il en est  de mme  des islamo-terroristes du GIA  ,dont une partie a t entrain au Pakistan et a combattu avec la racaille des Talibans.
Pourchasses  en Algrie  ,ou ont-ils trouv refuge ? A   Paris  &  Londres ,bah il fallait le deviner.

La secte  de fls  , elle est  chez vous .

----------


## MABROUKI

> Les instances reprsentatives des musulmans en France sont trustes par les frres, pourtant interdit dans les pays arabes.


Parce que le gvt francais le veut.
Sinon pourquoi    la France   qui a un institut   des langues orientales depuis 2 siecles d'o sortent des "gaulois" arabisants mrites , serait incapable de former des Imams "arabes"  ns chez elle.
Cherche    l'erreur !!!

----------


## Jon Shannow

De ce que tu dis, Mabrouki, c'est donc bien l'islam le problme.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les amalgames sont nutritifs.
> Commencons par Merah  .C'est un pur produit islamo-terroriste made in france ,garanti par brevet de l'Etat.


Attention,moi je ne blme personne, ni l'Algrie ni Isral ni la Belgique. Merah tait 100% franais de papier et 100% halal, si tant est que le terme franais signifie encore quelque chose de nos jours.




> Question pour un Euro trou? Ou a-t-il trouv, cet  enfant presque orphelin et lev par l'assistance publique,  l'instruction rate, tant  de flouze pour parcourir le monde entier (il faut une fortune de Nabab pour aller en Turquie, Irak, Jordanie, revenir en France ,puis repartir en Afghanistan ,puis Pakistan et il ne lui manque qu'un voyage au Bouthan ou  Hawai) sans veiller l'attention des aigrefins de la DST.


Tu vis sur des vieilles ides. La DST tait une belle organisation mais qui vivait normment grce aux RG faisaient le travail de terrain. Donc quand un "aventurier" vnzulien, gyptien ou autre venaient en France pour faire parler de lui, des monsieurs cravats polis lui rendait visite  domicile pour faire connaissance. Le plus souvent, il n'y avait pas besoin de pousser plus loin.

Cela a fonctionn jusque fin des annes 90. Mais les RG ont t dissous, refondus avec la DST, les archives dtruites (comme les masques), et des gestionnaires faisaient allgeance au pouvoir politique ont t promus (cela aussi, un grand classique). 
Aujourd'hui la DGSI cherche les terroristes sur facebook, avec grand succs car elle y a repr trois plouc judeo-gaulois voulant monter un "mouvement de rsistance". Moi mme, je songe  monter un groupe clandestin phalangiste et donc a poster des annonces de recrutement sur Twiter (ahah).

Pour en revenir  Merah, ce n'est pas un problme de trouver de l'argent quand on a un nom  consonance arabe, une place en HLM, un revenu minimum garanti et qu'on vit de divers petits trafics, comme les voitures voles. Les vols d'avions ne sont pas si cher et j'imagine qu'il se faisait loger chez des amis partageant les mmes ides philosophiques.




> Voil  les fabriques  industrielles de terroristes islamistes  qu'hberge la France  au grand jour.


Les fabriques industrielles ce sont les ventres de leurs femmes. Mais enfin, il ne faut pas s'inquiter, on ressortira les postes  ggne des archives de commissariats, pour faire crpiter les fils devant les divers Mohamed comme  la nol.
Allah le misricordieux reconnatra les siens.




> Le  11 septembre  est  un pur produit  de la CIA ,c'est la fable du village ,puisque ses auteurs sont des islamo-terroristes arabes entrains et arms par elle au Pakistan pour combattre le rgime prosovitique    de Kaboul. Leur  noble tache termine ,la CIA cherche  se dbarrasser de ces amis encombrants rsidents aux USA,qui se retournent contre elles. Fin du conte  de l'Ogre.
> Dire  que l'tat  sioniste  est   derrire tout cela est une lapalissade pour enfants: a moins d'tre aveugle et stupide ,on ne peut nier l'harmonie universelle qui existe entre le Mossad et la CIA.


Vous pouvez mme aller plus loin. Le Hamas est ou serait aussi une cration d'Isral, tous comme le Groupe Islamique Arm est ou serait une cration algrienne,  moins qu'il ne s'agisse de cas de bleuite. Donc est ce que votre logique sous-entend que les attentats de Paris ont ts organiss par Alger pour faire monter l'islamophobie ?

Car ce n'est pas la question, la question est de savoir si, comme votre ressortissant Ruy  l'esprit totalement drang le prtendait, les attentats commis par Merah ou consorts ont t commis par Isral ou les tats-unis. Il a du voir cela sur un site internet pas du tout orient, o on peut trouver la crme de la crme des idologies du tiers monde.




> Las  il est difficile  de se dbarrasser de se prmunir de la gale lorsque on la ctoie.


Impossible n'est franais, et la gale se traite  la chaux si mes souvenirs sont bons. 




> Il en est  de mme  des islamo-terroristes du GIA  ,dont une partie a t entrain au Pakistan et a combattu avec la racaille des Talibans.
> Pourchasses  en Algrie  ,ou ont-ils trouv refuge ? A   Paris  &  Londres ,bah il fallait le deviner.
> 
> La secte  de fls  , elle est  chez vous .


Un jour chez mon coiffeur se trouvait un syrien qui vivait l depuis des annes et avait combattu  Oms, donc on sait exactement ce qu'il a fait et vu. Question, pourquoi le pays des droits de l'homme est-il devenu la poubelle du tiers monde ?

Donc tu as tout  fait raison , les fles sont ici et il suffit de lire ce fils pour s'en convaincre. Mon arrire grand pre se retourne dans sa spulture de boue sur le front de la somme.

Tiens puisqu'on parle d'eux

----------


## ddoumeche

> Parce que le gvt francais le veut.
> Sinon pourquoi    la France   qui a un institut   des langues orientales depuis 2 siecles d'o sortent des "gaulois" arabisants mrites , serait incapable de former des Imams "arabes"  ns chez elle.
> Cherche    l'erreur !!!


Alexandre Del Vall et l'isesco ont sans doute la rponse

----------


## MABROUKI

> De ce que tu dis, Mabrouki, c'est donc bien l'islam le problme.



Non l'islam en tant que croyance ne prche pas la haine de ses semblables et l'extermination du genre humain.
C'est  les  mouvements politiques extrmistes violents ,en particulier d'obdience "zarabe" , se rclamant de la religion musulmane comme accoutrement & dguisement de bon aptre (dans le but d'avoir des recrues politiques) ,qui sont le vritable problme.
Mme  si  ces mouvements n'atteindront jamais  leurs objectifs politiques par des procds aussi  effrayants et horribles.
Parce que tout bon musulman se pose la question fatale: si ces gens obtiennent le pouvoir dans un pays arabe et plus gnralement musulman , il finira  la casserole  jihadiste ,car il n'ont  la bouche  que les mots :dcapitation par la nuque s.v.p, gorgements ,flagellations et autres supplices de luxe pour redresser la nature humaine gare.
C'est comme  le parti RN ,quand la logorrhe nationaliste sur les gaulois du village ne suffit pas, il en appelle  la France trs chrtienne.
Ou le parti nationaliste indien de Narendra Modi qui en appelle  la fibre hindouiste pour renflouer ses partisans.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Attention,moi je ne blme personne, ni l'Algrie ni Isral ni la Belgique. Merah tait 100% franais de papier et 100% halal, si tant est que le terme franais signifie encore quelque chose de nos jours.
> 
> 
> 
> Tu vis sur des vieilles ides. La DST tait une belle organisation mais qui vivait normment grce aux RG faisaient le travail de terrain. Donc quand un "aventurier" vnzulien, gyptien ou autre venaient en France pour faire parler de lui, des monsieurs cravats polis lui rendait visite  domicile pour faire connaissance. Le plus souvent, il n'y avait pas besoin de pousser plus loin.
> 
> Cela a fonctionn jusque fin des annes 90. Mais les RG ont t dissous, refondus avec la DST, les archives dtruites (comme les masques), et des gestionnaires faisaient allgeance au pouvoir politique ont t promus (cela aussi, un grand classique). 
> Aujourd'hui la DGSI cherche les terroristes sur facebook, avec grand succs car elle y a repr trois plouc judeo-gaulois voulant monter un "mouvement de rsistance". Moi mme, je songe  monter un groupe clandestin phalangiste et donc a poster des annonces de recrutement sur Twiter (ahah).
> 
> ...


La DST & mme la police franaise fait son travail  merveille: je suis parti en "vacancier" chez mon cousin "zarabe"(le filou s'est entich & marie  une jeune employ de prfecture franaise de souche de Versailles pour avoir une carte de rsident) vivant en HLM.
Le soir il se prsente au commissariat pour me dclarer comme tranger hberg par lui. Prsentation du passeport. Question du brigadier  imprvue pour moi: votre passeport n'est pas vis par la PAF d'Orly (la police n'as pas appos son tampon).
Le  soir mme nous nous prsentons tous les 2  Orly  la PAF muni du billet d'Air France (la chance , car avec un billet d'Air Algrie j'tais bon pour l'expulsion).
Si la DGSI fonctionne  sur Facebook  ,c'est sur c'est du n'importe quoi.

Le Hamas  est une cration du gvt d'Isral oui.
Ariel Sharon a fait exprs de crer cette enclave strile(un lopin de dsert) et savait pertinemment que les extrmistes palestiniens du Hamas y faisait la loi ,bien avant son vacuation.
L'extrmisme d'Isral se nourrit de l'extrmisme des Palestiniens.
La  preuve c'est qu'avec le  gvt palestinien modr de Ramallah ,les dirigeants d'Isral sortent  chaque l'pouvantail du Hamas pour refuser de ngocier.

Alors  comme on dit chez moi ,le Hamas c'est le "DEBOUZZE LAAJAJ" d'Isral  (traduction : GOURDIN DU VENT VIOLENT)
Cet adage arabe a son origine dans le fait qu'il servait  enfoncer profondment les piquets des tentes arabes lorsque souffle un vent violent et le reste du temps ,majorit du temps, il tait oubli dans un coin de la tente.On ne se rappelait de son existence que lorsque un vent violent souffle.

Le  GIA est une cration du gvt algrien , puisque le gvt de l'poque (dcennie 80) s'est acoquin avec les islamistes en agrant leurs faux partis (des repaires de bandits digne des nazis) ,a permis aux terroristes islamistes algriens ayant combattu en Afghanistan de rentrer "paisiblement" en Algrie & de s'armer en toute quitude  pour  ensuite se dcouvrir et se livrer  leurs crimes (c'est leur pain quotidien
L'attentat  de Merah  a eu lieu en 2012 ,du temps d'Ali-Sarkozat ,et il est  mettre en relation avec la guerre de Syrie ou Isral est manifestement impliqu directement ou indirectement (lui et son mentor US qui se tirent la barbichette),puisque le lien wiki donn mentionne ses tribulation en Turquie, Irak (d'el Baghdadi), Jordanie ) avant l'attentat.
Il faisait peut tre du tourisme de safari  dos de chameau dans ces contres dsertiques.

Quant  la photo de la petite  mm ses commentaires dnotent manifestement que c'est une tare du bulbe comme il en existe partout, parce qu'il est malsant de se moquer du moins de ses compatriotes catholiques (dont certains sont peut tre ses voisins) qui sont affligs de voir une si grande glise millnaire ,pleines de symboles religieux pour eux ,s'effondrer.
Pour  elle ,comme beaucoup d'amis de FaceBouc  ,c'est l'occasion surtout d'afficher sa ...NULLITE MONUMENTALE.

Quant  l'olibrius  Franais, manifestement il est aigri  et pour lui c'est  l'occasion en or de verser son fiel sur ses compatriotes , et ca le rjouirait certainement de voir toute la France s'effondrer.
Ces  2 nergumnes font partie  des maux de la vie ,qu'il faut bien supporter.

----------


## Gunny

> Non l'islam en tant que croyance ne prche pas la haine de ses semblables et l'extermination du genre humain.
> C'est  les  mouvements politiques extrmistes violents ,en particulier d'obdience "zarabe" , se rclamant de la religion musulmane comme accoutrement & dguisement de bon aptre (dans le but d'avoir des recrues politiques) ,qui sont le vritable problme.
> Mme  si  ces mouvements n'atteindront jamais  leurs objectifs politiques par des procds aussi  effrayants et horribles.
> Parce que tout bon musulman se pose la question fatale: si ces gens obtiennent le pouvoir dans un pays arabe et plus gnralement musulman , il finira  la casserole  jihadiste ,car il n'ont  la bouche  que les mots :dcapitation par la nuque s.v.p, gorgements ,flagellations et autres supplices de luxe pour redresser la nature humaine gare.
> C'est comme  le parti RN ,quand la logorrhe nationaliste sur les gaulois du village ne suffit pas, il en appelle  la France trs chrtienne.
> Ou le parti nationaliste indien de Narendra Modi qui en appelle  la fibre hindouiste pour renflouer ses partisans.


Et n'oublions pas que c'est aussi un aveu d'impuissance de la part de la scurit intrieure franaise. Nonobstant la gopolitique et l'histoire de la France, des terroristes avec une cause nausabonde il y en a dans tous les pays. Pourtant c'est en France que des gens fichs, surveills et pourtant ni trs discrets ni trs dous arrivent  passer  l'action aussi souvent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non l'islam en tant que croyance ne prche pas la haine de ses semblables et l'extermination du genre humain.
> C'est  les  mouvements politiques extrmistes violents ,en particulier d'obdience "zarabe" , se rclamant de la religion musulmane comme accoutrement & dguisement de bon aptre (dans le but d'avoir des recrues politiques) ,qui sont le vritable problme.


a c'est le discours bisounours qu'on nous ressert  chaque attentat. Mais, dans la ralit est-ce le cas ?
Moi, a me donne de plus en plus l'impression que tout cela n'est que la publicit d'un mauvais produit.

Si on croit ce que dit Ryu, (bon faut pas tre fut pour croire ce que dit Ryu, mais comme dans ce cas il hurle avec la meute, ...), la grande majorit des musulmans de France accepteraient la libert d'expression et donc le droit de caricaturer, mme leur prophte. Pourtant, le prof dcapit a reu des menaces de nombreux musulmans. Est-ce  dire que tout ceux-l sont islamistes ? Ou, qu'ils ne font pas parti de la grande majorit des musulmans de France ? Cette "grande majorit" serait-elle finalement minoritaire ?

Un exemple, encore un. Ces musulmans sont eux-aussi des islamistes, ou ils ne font pas partie de la "grande majorit" ? Dcidment, cette majorit est de plus en plus rduite. 



> Deux lves ont contest cela et ont assur que la charia c'tait mieux que la loi franaise


En lisant cela, on a froid dans le dos... 
Alors certes, vous allez me rtorquer qu'il y a x millions de musulmans en France, et que l, c'est juste quelques idiots. Je veux bien le croire. Mais, encore une fois ce sont des jeunes,  ces ges l, on rpte ce que l'on a entendu  la maison de la bouche des parents. Dans le cas de croyants (quelle que soit la religion), la parole du reprsentant religieux (dans ce cas un imam) a galement du poids. Il n'est donc pas improbable que ces jeunes l ont reu cette doctrine lors des prires, au sein de la famille. a largit srieusement le champ de la "minorit". 
Ensuite, il n'y a pas des millions de musulmans  Muret au sud de Toulouse. Donc, ce n'est pas un poigne sur des millions, mais une poigne sur quelques centaines. Alors certes, le % est minime, mais combien se sont tus mais approuvent ces dires ? 

Et, Mabrouki, je comprends que tu dfendes ton idologie, mais dans islamisme, n'y a t-il pas islam ? La racine du mot islamisme, c'est bien islam, non ? Et, comme pour les arbres, les racines se sont bien les fondements, ce qui fait croitre et renforce l'difice, non ? 

@Gunny, tu as parfaitement raison de dire que c'est un chec franais. Mais pas de la scurit intrieure, car ce n'est qu'un outil, et on ne blme pas le marteau quand on se tape sur les doigts, mais de la politique franaise qui s'est laisse endormir par des discours de bienpensance, dlivre par une gauche qui n'avait plus de repre. Le PS, qui a perdu son idologie socialiste avec Mitterrand, pour devenir un parti no-libral n'a rien trouv de mieux pour se dmarquer de la droite que des "Touches pas  mon potes", et autres conneries. Le "vivre ensemble" comme doctrine sociale, en oubliant les droits des travailleurs. Alors, certes, le "vivre ensemble", c'est une bonne ide, le tout est de savoir si c'est aux arrivants de s'intgrer  la socit accueillante ou  la socit accueillante de se changer pour intgrer les nouveaux arrivants. Pour ma part, je dirais que l'immigration, c'est le fait que des gens viennent dans un pays, pour y vivre comme les habitants. Quand des gens viennent vivre dans un pays en voulant changer la manire de vivre des habitants, ce n'est plus de l'immigration, mais de l'invasion. C'est ce qu'on fait les romains avec les gaulois, ce qu'on fait les goths ensuite, les europens en Afrique ou en Amrique, ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le Hamas  est une cration du gvt d'Isral oui.


a je n'y crois pas du tout.
Le Hamas est juste un parti politique palestinien.
Si les palestiniens sont  fond dans la rgion c'est parce qu'ils subissent une tragdie, ils taient bien tranquille chez eux et d'un coup des juifs sont venu les massacrer et leur voler leur terre. Quand tu vois toute ta famille se faire massacrer par des juifs a peut te pousser dans la religion. (parfois quand les gens sont dsesprs ils se mettent  prier)
Isral ralise une occupation illgale depuis des dcennies, ce pays n'arrte pas de violer les conventions de l'ONU et pourtant aucune sanction ne tombe.
Les israliens ce sont des gens qu'arrivent "nous avons un sang spcial qui coule dans nos veines, nous sommes des tres suprieurs, dieu nous a promis cette terre donc on va la prendre de force".

Par contre ce n'est pas impossible qu'Isral aide certains mouvement terroristes comme Daesh ou Al Qaeda.
Pourquoi Isral a arm des rebelles syriens
Ces Syriens soigns en Isral
Syrie. Sur le Golan, Isral aide et finance les rebelles

Il faut dire qu'Isral veut voler la rgion du Golan.
Daesh, Al Qaeda, Al Nosra, tous les groupes rebelles syriens, sont la mme chose. 

Si des islamistes prenaient le pouvoir tout autour d'Isral, a justifierait des guerres, Isral pourrait utiliser un argument tout pourri du style "oh mon dieu, nous sommes menac de toutes part, nous devons nous dfendre".
C'est le plan du grand Isral. (c'est dessin sur les pices de monnaie : Grand Isral).




> la grande majorit des musulmans de France accepteraient la libert d'expression et donc le droit de caricaturer, mme leur prophte. Pourtant, le prof dcapit a reu des menaces de nombreux musulmans.


Il a reu combien de menaces ?
Il y a des millions de musulmans en France, je suis convaincu que la plupart s'en foutent compltement.
En tout cas si les gouvernements successifs n'avaient pas fait venir tant de migrants afin de *baisser les salaires et crer du chmage* on en serait pas l aujourd'hui




> Mais, encore une fois ce sont des jeunes,  ces ges l, on rpte ce que l'on a entendu  la maison de la bouche des parents.


C'est plutt l'inverse, souvent  l'adolescence tu t'opposes compltement  tes parents.
L on voit des exemples de jeunes qui se sont radicalis et a venait clairement pas des parents :
Islam radical : comment les parents peuvent-ils faire face  l'embrigadement de leurs enfants ?



> De plus en plus de jeunes Franais - filles ou garons - prennent la voie de la radicalisation, jusqu' parfois partir rejoindre les combattants du djihad. *Inquitude, incomprhension, sentiment d'impuissance voire de culpabilit... Les parents qui dcouvrent que leurs enfants sont tombs entre les mains des recruteurs sont plongs dans une dtresse lgitime.* Comment ragir face  l'endoctrinement des plus jeunes  l'islam radical ? Entretien avec Dounia Bouzar, fondatrice du Centre de Prvention contre les drives sectaires lies  l'islam (CPDSI).


Aujourd'hui on est un peu dans un cercle vicieux :
- quelqu'un est mort  cause des carricatures, donc on va montrer les carricatures pour dire "on n'a pas peur", "libert", etc...
- des jeunes perdus vont se radicaliser, parce qu'ils vont prendre a pour une provocation (des fois ils se font laver le cerveau par des faux imams)

Les mdias auraient juste pu dire qu'un fou avait tu un professeur et passer  autre chose, l ils en font trop. Ils crer de l'islamophobie, alors que ce n'est pas le problme principal aujourd'hui.
a fait chier pour tous les franais musulmans qui ne se proccupent pas des carricatures de Charlie Hebdo. Ils sont bien intgr, ils ne posent pas problme et l ils se font amalgamer avec des islamistes.
C'est dommage car les islamistes sont peu nombreux. Tout un groupe est tch  cause d'une minorit.

----------


## Ryu2000

Mlenchon estime que La France Insoumise est devenue un bouc missaire de confort



> Les reproches n'en finissent pas de pleuvoir contre La France Insoumise depuis l'attentat de Conflans-Sainte-Honorine. Dernier exemple en date : Bruno Le Maire dans Le Figaro de ce vendredi 23 octobre. Le ministre de l'conomie accuse les Insoumis de relayer les discours sur l'islamophobie par calcul ou par idologie, y voyant un double jeu de la part du mouvement de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. *Des propos indignes et irresponsables, selon le chef de LFI. Peuvent-ils ignorer que, dans le contexte d'exaltation qu'ils crent, ils nous placent une cible dans le dos en nous accusant sans pause ni trve des pires absurdits?*, a interrog jeudi sur son blog Jean-Luc Mlenchon, prenant le soin de ne citer aucune personnalit.
> (...)
> Le chef de LFI estime que ces attaques contre son mouvement proviennent de sa participation  la marche contre l'islamophobie, en novembre 2019. Rassemblement o l'on retrouvait dans le cortge certaines personnalits sulfureuses, ouvertement critiques  l'gard de la lacit  la franaise.  partir de 'l'accusation' d'avoir particip a une 'manifestation islamiste' le 10 novembre de l'anne passe, sans retenue et sans aucune rectification ni question sur quelque plateau que ce soit, *le systme 'bout de ficelle/selle de cheval' a permis d'arriver jusqu'au point o j'ai t accus d'tre personnellement complice du crime de Conflans*, a dplor Jean-Luc Mlenchon.
> 
> Et d'interroger : Si cette manifestation tait vraiment un problme alors pourquoi les autres appelants ne sont-ils jamais interpells ?. L'Insoumis en chef a rappel que ses dtracteurs  l'Assemble nationale se lvent pour applaudir,  juste titre, le dput communiste Andr Chassaigne qui a pourtant lui aussi sign l'appel  cette manifestation.
> 
> *Jean-Luc Mlenchon conclut en se disant frapp de voir comment toute la scne mdiatico-politique a t emporte par l'extrme droite en quelques jours*. Dans ce contexte, il estime que ce genre de procd donne le point aux terroristes qui russissent  obtenir une division majeure dans le champ politique.


C'est vrai que c'est surprenant que d'un coup Manuel Valls apparaisse de nul part pour mettre la faute sur Mlenchon.
Depuis quand des gens sont d'accord avec Manuel Valls ? a n'arrivait jamais avant.
On droit approch de la fin d'un monde, parce qu'il se passe des choses vraiment trs tranges.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Rien de surprenant  cela. LFI reprsente le seul parti non no-libral qui a une chance de faire un bon score en 2022.
Le seul truc, c'est la figure de Mlenchon. Et, s'il avait un peu de bon sens et un peu moins d'go (mais dans ce cas il ne serait pas "homme politique") il laisserait sa place  un autre membre de LFI, et a ne manque pas de personnes comptentes  LFI.

Donc, en faade, on montre son combat contre Marine (a fait bien, et a prpare le second tour, avec le slogan, "Tous contre Marine", "Attention ! La rpublique en danger", toussa, toussa), mais en ralit le vrai combat est contre LFI. Et, l, on se lche un peu. Il va falloir qu'ils fassent attention, car si Marine n'a que l'ambition de parler (et le plus fort possible), Mlenchon lui a des arguments, des capacits de tribuns et un charisme autre que celui des actuels "hommes politiques". 

Certes, je fais confiance aux mdias pour dcrdibiliser un max LFI, mais attention ! Les gens ont de moins en moins confiance dans les journalistes. Donc, les politiques prparent le terrain. 

Sur l'affaire du prof dcapit, Mlenchon a t maladroit en s'en prenant  la mauvaise cible. S'en prendre aux Tchtchnes taient une erreur de ciblage. L'assassin tait certes tchtchne mais ce n'est pas au nom de la Tchtchnie qu'il a tu, mais au nom de l'islam.
C'est le problme de la gauche, ils sont trop dans le "vivre ensemble", le "touche pas  mon pote". C'est l'hritage post-Mitterrand de Mlenchon. Et les communistes ont oubli G. Marchais qui lui savait parfaitement que l'immigration tait un outil du patronnt. Bref, l'islamo-gauchisme dont les no-libraux affublent LFI, c'est juste de l'humanisme envers des gens que l'on a fait venir pour mettre la pression sur le monde du travail. Hlas, a permet  Marine de rcuprer les votes des ouvriers et aux partis no-libraux de dcrdibiliser LFI.

Pains bnis pour nos journaleux !

----------


## Ryu2000

> LFI reprsente le seul parti non no-libral qui a une chance de faire un bon score en 2022.


Vu comme LFI est parti pour le moment il risque de se faire dpasser par Debout La France ^^




> il laisserait sa place  un autre membre de LFI, et a ne manque pas de personnes comptentes  LFI.


Ce serait chouette, en plus il est facile de trouver plus charismatique que Melenchon.




> Donc, en faade, on montre son combat contre Marine (a fait bien, et a prpare le second tour, avec le slogan, "Tous contre Marine", "Attention ! La rpublique en danger", toussa, toussa), mais en ralit le vrai combat est contre LFI.


Il y a de plus en plus de gens qui commencent  se dire que si un second tour RN / LREM avait lieu ils voteraient RN pour faire barrage  LREM ^^




> G. Marchais qui lui savait parfaitement que l'immigration tait un outil du patronnt.


 :8-): 

=====
Elle pourrait crer un parti et tre prendre le pouvoir en 2022 :
Marion Marchal: Ce ne sont pas les valeurs de la Rpublique qui sont attaques mais bien les valeurs franaises



> Je suis convaincue que ceux qui invoquent la Rpublique comme une formule magique et brandissent la lacit  tout va nutilisent pas les bonnes armes et passent  ct de lessentiel. La lacit a sa place dans une riposte globale mais elle nest pas suffisante. Nous demandons  la lacit limpossible. Nous invoquons comme une vidence un concept parfaitement assimil en Europe mais inconnu de lislam et des civilisations islamiques: la sparation du public et du priv, du spirituel et du temporel, du politique et du religieux, de Dieu et de Csar.
> 
> La rhtorique est inoprante en particulier auprs dune grande partie de la jeunesse franaise musulmane dont je rappelle que 74 % font passer leurs convictions religieuses avant les valeurs de la Rpubliques et 26 % ne condamnent pas les djihadistes (sondage Ifop ralis en 2020 sur les 15-24 ans).
> (...)
> *Nous ne pourrons pas gagner quavec des concepts abstraits ou des valeurs de la Rpublique dont plus personne ne sait ce  quoi elles renvoient tant elles ont t invoques  tort et  travers* (notamment pour disqualifier moralement et politiquement les personnes lucides qui ont prcisment essay dviter le drame que nous vivons en ce moment).
> 
> Lobscurantisme islamiste ne se combat pas seulement par la loi, il se combat aussi dans les curs. Il ne sagit pas dopposer Rpublique et France mais de considrer la premire comme un euphmisme de la seconde. Ce ne sont pas les valeurs de la Rpublique qui sont attaques mais bien les valeurs franaises. Cest donc la France que nous devons dfendre.
> 
> Il faut assumer le fait que si nous accordons une place aux Franais musulmans patriotes, nous navons pas vocation  devenir une nation musulmane, une rpublique islamique, mme si ce scnario est dsormais loin dtre improbable au regard de la courbe dmographique actuelle.
> ...


Dans le discours mais c'est bien jolie, mais dans la pratique ce serait peut-tre autre chose.
a fait chier parce que j'aime quand on fait passer la Nation avant la rpublique, mais il y a un truc louche derrire elle.
On verra dans un an si un nouveau parti a vu le jour ou pas.

Je n'ai pas confiance dans ce genre de sondage. a me semble exagr.

----------


## MABROUKI

> a c'est le discours bisounours qu'on nous ressert  chaque attentat. Mais, dans la ralit est-ce le cas ?
> Moi, a me donne de plus en plus l'impression que tout cela n'est que la publicit d'un mauvais produit.
> 
> Si on croit ce que dit Ryu, (bon faut pas tre fut pour croire ce que dit Ryu, mais comme dans ce cas il hurle avec la meute, ...), la grande majorit des musulmans de France accepteraient la libert d'expression et donc le droit de caricaturer, mme leur prophte. Pourtant, le prof dcapit a reu des menaces de nombreux musulmans. Est-ce  dire que tout ceux-l sont islamistes ? Ou, qu'ils ne font pas parti de la grande majorit des musulmans de France ? Cette "grande majorit" serait-elle finalement minoritaire ?
> 
> Un exemple, encore un. Ces musulmans sont eux-aussi des islamistes, ou ils ne font pas partie de la "grande majorit" ? Dcidment, cette majorit est de plus en plus rduite. 
> 
> En lisant cela, on a froid dans le dos... 
> Alors certes, vous allez me rtorquer qu'il y a x millions de musulmans en France, et que l, c'est juste quelques idiots. Je veux bien le croire. Mais, encore une fois ce sont des jeunes,  ces ges l, on rpte ce que l'on a entendu  la maison de la bouche des parents. Dans le cas de croyants (quelle que soit la religion), la parole du reprsentant religieux (dans ce cas un imam) a galement du poids. Il n'est donc pas improbable que ces jeunes l ont reu cette doctrine lors des prires, au sein de la famille. a largit srieusement le champ de la "minorit". 
> ...


En  clair   tu mets tous les  musulmans  en bloc  dans le mme  sac , et  ce type de raisonnement simpliste et falsificateur  dessin, n'est pas nouveau.
Et  c'est le propos  que chrissent  les  islamo-terroristes ,haro  sur  tout le monde.
Ma  religion n'est  pas une  idologie  de bas etage .
Ensuite  islamisme  est un "isme"  fourre-tout.
Les "frres musulmans"  qui sont une secte  cause  du nom meme  (en arabe, ce terme dsigne une secte  comme le terme franc-maon en Franais)  se font designer  chez moi par un  terme plus  propre  :les "frres criminels"  (IKHOUAN MOUSLIMOUNE  est devenu IKHOUAN MOUJRIMOUNE).

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce que plein de politiciens reprochent  Melenchon aujourd'hui c'est ce qu'a fait le PS pendant des dcennies.
Lacit : Marlne Schiappa lance  son tour une charge contre Jean-Luc Mlenchon



> Il se bat pour la dfense dune vision dvoye et radicale dune religion par un discours relativiste , a dclar Marlne Schiappa, en rponse  une question sur les propos du ministre de lEducation Jean-Michel Blanquer dnonant  les ravages  de  lislamo-gauchisme   luniversit vhicul, selon lui, par LFI notamment. Elle a jug en outre que  certains   la France insoumise ntaient  pas clairs sur ces questions  de lacit.
> (...)
> Lors du rassemblement  Paris le 18 octobre en hommage au professeur Samuel Paty, lancien Premier ministre PS Manuel Valls avait lui aussi point  lislamo-gauchisme , qui  a fait preuve dune trs grande complaisance  lgard de lislam politique . Jean-Luc Mlenchon a  *une trs grande responsabilit dans cette lchet de la gauche*  face  lislamisme, avait-il estim. Pendant ce rassemblement, le numro un des Insoumis, que ses adversaires accusent dune certaine complaisance pour lislam politique, *dans lespoir de conqurir les populations musulmanes des quartiers populaires*, a durci son discours pour dnoncer le  terrorisme islamiste  et a appel   expulser  les Tchtchnes qui agissent sur le terrain de  lislamisme politique .


Et depuis quand les mdias donnent la parole  Manuel Valls ? (Valls propose de supprimer le 49.3, aprs l'avoir utilis six fois)

======
======
Edit :
On dirait que Melenchon essaie une stratgie pour qu'on l'embte un peu moins  propos de l'islam :
Crise sanitaire : "La multiplication de ces tats d'urgence est attentatoire progressivement  nos liberts", affirme Jean-Luc Mlenchon



> "Il faut que les macronistes comprennent qu'une dmocratie, c'est une majorit et des oppositions, poursuit Jean-Luc Mlenchon. C'est l'change, le dialogue, la confrontation, parfois svres, qui rendent la bonne dcision possible." Le dput LFI a dnonc "*l'imprvoyance absolue de ceux qui n'ont tenu aucun compte de la possibilit d'une deuxime vague*". "*Qu'ont-ils fait pour s'y prparer ? Rien, absolument rien*", a-t-il martel.
> 
> Le dput s'est inquit d'une nouvelle pnurie de masques, des gants ou encore de mdicaments, avant de prsenter les mesures  prendre  ses yeux : "*Augmenter le nombre de lits d'hpitaux*". "Ce qu'il faut, c'est soulager tous ceux qui ont des tches de ranimation, en faisant prendre en charge les autres tches qu'ils accomplissent par d'autres personnes", a ajout la figure de La France insoumise.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec lui, j'ai l'impression que le gouvernement n'a pas arrt de rpt que si on ne respectait pas les rgles il y aurait une seconde vague.

Le nombre de lits de ranimations provisoires a augment, alors qu'il n'y a pas forcment la place, le matriel et de nouveaux ranimateurs, anesthsistes, infirmiers.



> *La France comptait, au dbut de la crise sanitaire, 5 000 lits*. Lors de sa confrence de presse du 22 octobre 2020, le ministre de la Sant a indiqu que le nombre de lits structurels avait dj t augment de 15 % :  *Nous sommes monts  5 800 lits* dans la dure  la faveur de lt, avec des efforts consquents qui ont t raliss par lensemble des hpitaux . Il a ensuite voqu le chiffre de 7 700 lits pouvant tre crs dans les 15 prochains jours par un  effort de rorganisation important .
> (...)
> Une autre raison invoque par le gouvernement est que la mise en place de nouveaux lits de ranimation  structurels , de manire prenne, ne prend pas plusieurs semaines, mais bien plusieurs mois ou annes. Un lit de ranimation signifie un besoin despace physique pour ce lit, du matriel (appareils de respiration, mdicaments), ainsi que du personnel ddi qui doit tre form  des anesthsistes, des ranimateurs, des infirmiers. Ce besoin de personnel qualifi est un problme rcurrent pendant cette crise sanitaire : les laboratoires o sont raliss les tests PCR ne peuvent pas accrotre leurs dlais tant quils nont pas recrut de nouveaux techniciens, et la demande est plus forte que le nombre de personnes disponibles.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En  clair   tu mets tous les  musulmans  en bloc  dans le mme  sac , et  ce type de raisonnement simpliste et falsificateur  dessin, n'est pas nouveau.
> Et  c'est le propos  que chrissent  les  islamo-terroristes ,haro  sur  tout le monde.
> Ma  religion n'est  pas une  idologie  de bas etage .
> Ensuite  islamisme  est un "isme"  fourre-tout.
> Les "frres musulmans"  qui sont une secte  cause  du nom meme  (en arabe, ce terme dsigne une secte  comme le terme franc-maon en Franais)  se font designer  chez moi par un  terme plus  propre  :les "frres criminels"  (IKHOUAN MOUSLIMOUNE  est devenu IKHOUAN MOUJRIMOUNE).


Absolument pas. Je crois sincrement qu'il y a de nombreux musulmans qui sont ouverts d'esprits, et vivent en France, respectent les lois de la Rpublique et les principes de lacit. Et, mme, je pense que c'est pour cela qu'ils sont venus vivre en France. 
Ce que je dis, c'est qu'aujourd'hui, il y a de plus en plus de musulmans, en France, qui se radicalisent, qui mettent la loi de la Charia au-dessus de la loi de la Rpublique. J'entendais hier sur RTL une personne disant que 26% des jeunes musulmans de France, souhaitent que la loi de la charia s'applique en France. C'est certes une minorit, mais grandissante, semble-t-il. 

Mais, Mabrouki, ce n'est pas la seule chose qui me fait frmir. La radicalisation catholique est, elle aussi en progression. On l'a vu avec la "manif pour tous". On le voit avec les attaques contre l'IVG qui se font de plus en plus pressante, au sein mme de la classe politique. 
C'est le retour  la religion toute puissante que je crains. Et, je pense que ce qui se passe avec l'islam en France, avec la radicalisation croissante d'une jeunesse en perte de repres, les catholiques vont, eux aussi, vers une plus grande radicalisation. Du coup, la lacit qui est ce qui fait que la France est un pays de libre pense, est attaque de toute part. C'est un retour vers l'obscurantisme religieux. Et, c'est a qui est le plus  craindre...

----------


## el_slapper

Et on a aussi quelques suprmacistes blancs, pas tous religieux, loin s'en faut, mais qui pourraient tre aussi dangereux. Ils ne sont pas nombreux, mais ils augmentent. On est loin des USA, certes, mais il faut les surveiller aussi.

La manif pour tous...ah, tout un pome. Quand Hollande en 2014 a dit "chiche on fait le mariage pour tous", je n'avais aucune opinion sur le sujet. J'ai cout les pour. Des discours vagues et creux, qui sonnaient bien, mais je n'avait rien de concret  y rattacher. J'tais dubitatif, pour rester poli. Alors j'ai cout les opposants, i.e. la manif pour tous. Et je me suis pris un tsunami de haine dans la gueule. Qui ne m'tait pas destin, mais qui a donn un corps concret au discours des "pour", que j'ai depuis toujours soutenu.

----------


## Gunny

> Et on a aussi quelques suprmacistes blancs, pas tous religieux, loin s'en faut, mais qui pourraient tre aussi dangereux. Ils ne sont pas nombreux, mais ils augmentent. On est loin des USA, certes, mais il faut les surveiller aussi.
> 
> La manif pour tous...ah, tout un pome. Quand Hollande en 2014 a dit "chiche on fait le mariage pour tous", je n'avais aucune opinion sur le sujet. J'ai cout les pour. Des discours vagues et creux, qui sonnaient bien, mais je n'avait rien de concret  y rattacher. J'tais dubitatif, pour rester poli. Alors j'ai cout les opposants, i.e. la manif pour tous. Et je me suis pris un tsunami de haine dans la gueule. Qui ne m'tait pas destin, mais qui a donn un corps concret au discours des "pour", que j'ai depuis toujours soutenu.


Il est tonnement difficile de se faire une ide des torrents de haine et de discrimination qui peuvent exister quand on n'en est pas soi-mme victime.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La radicalisation catholique est, elle aussi en progression. On l'a vu avec la "manif pour tous".


Il n'y a pas forcment de lien entre la manif pour tous et les Franais Catholiques (La Manif Pour Tous n'a eu aucun impact, si elle n'avait jamais exist les choses seraient exactement ce qu'elles sont aujourd'hui, le gouvernement supporte toujours le projet PMA/GPA)
Il y a plein de catholiques qui n'en ont strictement rien  foutre et il y a plein de manifestants qui n'taient pas catholique.
La religion Catholique est en train de mourir, les pratiquants n'ont aucun pouvoir, c'est juste culturelle, les gens vont  la messe lors des enterrements et parfois il y a des mariages et des baptmes.

Mais sinon puisqu'on parle de religion, il y a des juifs orthodoxes qui sont mal vu en isral :
Covid-19 : "En Isral, les orthodoxes sont victimes d'un antismitisme interne"



> Selon les statistiques officielles, *un tiers des juifs ultra-orthodoxes d'Isral seraient contamins par le coronavirus. Leurs compatriotes juifs lacs ou libraux dnoncent leur inconscience et leur indiscipline face  l'pidmie.* Un ultra-orthodoxe de Bnei Brak (la ville la plus religieuse d'Isral) leur rpond.


Pour en revenir au vrai sujet, il y a Melenchon qui utilise le langage des jeunes sur Twitter.
Il partage une vido d'Usul :



> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...05782360612866
>  gauche, tous complice des islamistes ? - Par @UsulduFutur
> https://youtu.be/lGEvKc99uTA


Usul lui rpond :



> https://twitter.com/UsulduFutur/stat...44638380126209
> T'as rt mais faut follow mtn


Et des gens ont un peu ragis  a :



> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...47471854964737
> C'est fait, bro.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Absolument pas. Je crois sincrement qu'il y a de nombreux musulmans qui sont ouverts d'esprits, et vivent en France, respectent les lois de la Rpublique et les principes de lacit. Et, mme, je pense que c'est pour cela qu'ils sont venus vivre en France. 
> Ce que je dis, c'est qu'aujourd'hui, il y a de plus en plus de musulmans, en France, qui se radicalisent, qui mettent la loi de la Charia au-dessus de la loi de la Rpublique. J'entendais hier sur RTL une personne disant que 26% des jeunes musulmans de France, souhaitent que la loi de la charia s'applique en France. C'est certes une minorit, mais grandissante, semble-t-il. 
> 
> Mais, Mabrouki, ce n'est pas la seule chose qui me fait frmir. La radicalisation catholique est, elle aussi en progression. On l'a vu avec la "manif pour tous". On le voit avec les attaques contre l'IVG qui se font de plus en plus pressante, au sein mme de la classe politique. 
> C'est le retour  la religion toute puissante que je crains. Et, je pense que ce qui se passe avec l'islam en France, avec la radicalisation croissante d'une jeunesse en perte de repres, les catholiques vont, eux aussi, vers une plus grande radicalisation. Du coup, la lacit qui est ce qui fait que la France est un pays de libre pense, est attaque de toute part. C'est un retour vers l'obscurantisme religieux. Et, c'est a qui est le plus  craindre...


S'il  y  a  des  radicaux catholiques c'est que le  catholicisme constitue toujours un ventuel refuge personnel  pour les gens en perte de valeurs repres.
Quant  l'obscurit  c'est mauvais  signe, car tous les maux de la terre ont pour origine celle-ci.
Je  vais  argumenter avec des  faits car les generalits  sont trompeuses .
Dans les faits sociaux il n' y a pas  de generation spontane (le microbe ou virus qui jaillit du tas d'ordures ou du fumier est devenu caduc, parce qu'on a dcouvert les agents microbiens ou viraux).
La lacit  est  un  concept d'Etat, que je qualifie d'Imperial par  dfinition car il mane de l'Etat .
Car les  empires sont matriels et  sont vous  la disparition ,les religions qui sont des idaux de vie restent  ou au pire  des cas sont substitues par d'autres religions.
L'histoire le dmontre   suffisance : quand l'empire romain chute ,ses dieux paens mettent du temps avant d'tre substitus par le Dieu unique chrtien et  des hrsies d'origine paenne  (albigeois ,cathares et d'autres) ou dviantes   (protestantisme, calvinisme ) renaissent constamment.
Quand  l'empire califal musulman chute ,on   decouvre que si l'islam subsiste (il  a substitu le christianisme tres proche de lui),neamoins il est truff par des hrsies d'origine paenne (mazdisme qui s'appelle chiisme ) ou leurs dviations( secte kharidjite dite ismalienne  ,ibadite ) .
Qui  persistent jusqu' aujourd'hui (Oman est ibadite ,il y a des ibadites  Djerba ou au Mzab ,le kharidjisme vit par petits groupes dans les monarchies au golfe( y compris le chiisme). 
C'est que les religions ne rgnent  pas  par la loi de l'tat(le fameux Cesar) ,mais par leur idal(Dieu) et elles muent au lieu  de disparaitre .
Qu'il y ait  un retour   l'obscurantisme religieux , c'est un mal inhrent aux religions ,qui se produit frquemment  quand les tats faiblissent en n'arrivant plus   imposer  leurs  rgles(lois ).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La lacit  est  un  concept d'Etat, que je qualifie d'Imperial par  dfinition car il mane de l'Etat .
> Car les empires sont matriels et  sont vous  la disparition ,les religions qui sont des idaux de vie restent  ou au pire  des cas sont substitues par d'autres religions.


C'est de l'obscurantisme. 

La lacit dans son histoire "rcente" vient du sicle des lumires et a t instaure pour la premire fois en 1789



> La lacit a pris corps pour la premire fois en France pendant la Rvolution franaise : labolition de lAncien Rgime en aot 1789 sest accompagne de la fin des privilges ecclsiastiques, de la raffirmation de principes universels, dont la libert de conscience, et de la limitation des liberts religieuses exprime par la Dclaration des droits de lhomme.
> ...
> *Ce processus, qui prenait place dans un mouvement plus large li  la modernit, a confi au seul peuple souverain la redfinition des fondements politiques et sociaux, en l'occurrence le pouvoir lgislatif, les rites de la vie civile, lvolution du droit et de la morale, etc., indpendamment de tout dogme religieux.*





> La redcouverte de la philosophie aristotlicienne au XIIIe sicle, en contribuant  l'dification d'une pense politique construite sur les bases de l'ordre naturel et de la raison, est galement un des fondements intellectuels lointains ayant permis, plus tard et progressivement, l'mergence d'une pense laque et d'une mise en application politique de cette pense.


Politiquement, pour pouvoir faire coexister plusieurs religions, l'tat ne doit s'en rclamer d'aucune et donc aucune religion ne peut s'opposer aux lois de l'tat. Le principe de la lacit est de permettre aux citoyens quelque soit leur origine, leur religion, leur philosophie, de s'entendre  la lumire de la raison pour dgager de manire argumente ce qui est le meilleur pour l'intrt gnral.

Ce n'est pas un concept qui mane de l'tat, et cela n'a rien  voir avec tel ou tel empire, c'est un principe de penser qui s'appuie sur la raison et qui est antrieur  l'apparition du christianisme :




> Cest en Grce, on le sait, que nat lentreprise philosophique : les individus font appel  la raison (logos) pour souvrir  un ordre du monde (cosmos)  lintrieur duquel ils doivent dcouvrir leur juste place. Cest donc la cosmo-logie qui dirige finalement cet effort de comprhension  la fois thorique et pratique, soucieux de rpercuter lharmonie cosmique aussi bien dans lhomme (me) quentre les hommes (cit). Diverses sont sans doute les figures de cette conformation au tout, o laccent peut tre mis sur lminence (Platon) ou limmanence (Aristote) du bien, sur lexclusion (stocisme) ou lintgration (picurisme) du sensible dans la paix de lintelligible. La philosophie antique ne sen prsente pas moins comme un ensemble fortement unifi : il sagit dapprendre  penser plus justement pour mieux  vivre en accord , de chercher  apaiser les tensions de la finitude en les inscrivant raisonnablement dans lordre du monde grce  des  exercices spirituels, prparatoires  la sagesse  
> 
> Les choses changent radicalement avec larrive du christianisme sur la scne de lhistoire :  le destin anonyme et aveugle  qui prside  lordre naturel du cosmos fait place  la  providence personnelle et bienveillante  (VLP, 52) dun Dieu dont la parole cratrice et libratrice se manifeste  travers une histoire dramatique dalliance et de salut.


source

----------


## Ryu2000

> Politiquement pour pouvoir faire coexister plusieurs religions, l'tat ne doit s'en rclamer d'aucune et donc aucune religion ne peut s'opposer aux lois de l'tat.


a peut fonctionner, apparemment les chrtiens et les juifs n'ont pas de problme en Iran par exemple :
Christianisme en Iran



> Pendant le xxe sicle, les chrtiens dans leur ensemble ont particip  la vie conomique et sociale de Thran. Parmi eux, les Armniens ont particulirement russi  atteindre des hauts niveaux de vie et  ouvrir un certain nombre d'coles primaires et secondaires.


Histoire des Juifs en Iran



> Le recensement de 2014 estime  25 000 le nombre de Juifs prsents en Iran, alors qu'ils taient 85 000 en 1978. Au cours des sicles, les Juifs d'Iran sont devenus physiquement, culturellement et linguistiquement indiffrenciables des populations non-juives. La trs grande majorit des Juifs en Iran ont le persan pour langue maternelle et une trs petite minorit parle le kurde. Les Juifs sont majoritairement installs dans les zones urbaines. Dans les annes 1970, ils taient concentrs  Thran, avec des communauts plus petites  Shiraz, Isfahan, Tabriz, Hamedan, Babol et Kashan et ailleurs.


Iran: les juifs, des citoyens comme les autres ?



> En septembre 2013, le nouveau prsident a aussi cr la surprise en souhaitant, via un tweet, une bonne fte de Roch Hachana  la communaut juive, suivi par le ministre des Affaires trangres, Mohammad Javad Zarif. *Nos concitoyens juifs sont une minorit reconnue en Iran*, a expliqu le ministre dans des propos cits par le Tehran Times. *Nous navons jamais t contre les juifs.* Nous nous opposons aux sionistes qui constituent un petit groupe, a-t-il ajout.
> (...)
> Propos dmentis par le prsident de lAssociation nationale des juifs dIran, Homayoun Sameyah, cit par Le Monde : En France (), la communaut juive a eu beaucoup de problmes. En Turquie, en Egypte, les synagogues sont rgulirement attaques, incendies. *Dieu merci, en Iran, aucune minorit religieuse na eu ce genre de problme*.
> (...)
> Dans le mme temps, si lon en croit les tmoignages cits sur internet, les juifs dIran bnficient de la libert dexercer leur culte. On trouve ainsi dix synagogues  Thran. *La communaut juive vit, travaille et pratique son culte dans une relative tranquillit*, rapportait (en 2009) le journaliste du New York Times Robert Cohen.
> 
> *Les juifs dIran sont traits correctement. Ils ont une vie communautaire organise et sont libres de pratiquer leurs rituels religieux et de vaquer  leurs affaires*, constatait en 2007 le quotidien isralien Haaretz. Dans le cadre de leur pratique religieuse, ils peuvent mme boire un peu de vin alors que celui-ci est officiellement banni dans le pays. Pendant le culte, les femmes sont mme autorises  se dvoiler. Mais comme le montre un reportage du Monde, celles-ci ne le font pas en prsence de musulmans ou dtrangers.
> 
> Dune manire gnrale, *les juifs d'Iran assurent tre bien intgrs. Outre les synagogues, ils grent des coles, une bibliothque et un hpital, en partie financ par des fonds publics, qui soigne en majorit les musulmans*, rapporte une dpche AFP date du 25 septembre 2013.


Tant que tu n'es pas sioniste tout se passe bien.



Par contre c'est moins cool d'tre chrtien ou musulman en isral :
Isral: l'Eglise dnonce une "atmosphre empoisonne" par le vandalisme antichrtien



> L'Eglise catholique en Terre sainte a dnonc dimanche la rcente vague d'actes de vandalisme antichrtiens et islamophobes, attribus  des juifs extrmistes, qui "empoisonnent l'atmosphre"  l'approche du plerinage historique du pape Franois.
> (...)
> Si la police procde  des interpellations dans les milieux religieux nationalistes juifs, la rcente vague d'agressions n'a donn lieu pour le moment  aucune poursuite ni inculpation, les suspects apprhends tant souvent des mineurs rapidement relchs.
> 
> Deux Israliens, dont un colon, taient interrogs dimanche par la police, souponns d'"tre impliqus dans des activits criminelles" lies  des incidents "nationalistes", selon un porte-parole.
> 
> "Le gouvernement d'Isral doit s'inquiter, parce que *cela nuit  l'image de l'Etat d'Isral  l'tranger*. C'est aussi une tache sur la dmocratie dont se rclame Isral", a estim le prlat catholique.


L-bas mme si t'es juif tu peux en chier :
Emeutes en Isral, dchir par le drame des juifs noirs



> Le rabbinat porte une terrible part de responsabilit. Alors que le destin des juifs noirs constituait un tmoignage sidrant de lattachement sculaire au judasme biblique (il faut consulter  ce sujet le document exceptionnel du cinaste Franois Margolin,  Nous tions les seuls juifs au monde , Arcadia, 2007) les autorits religieuses ont multipli les humiliations. Isral les avait pourtant reconnus comme juifs en 1975, ce qui ouvrait laccs  la loi du retour. Mais on exigea des conversions pour les marier ! Lautorit des  kessim , les chefs religieux thiopiens, fut rabaisse. Dans les cimetires, un rabbin non-africain dirigeait la crmonie tandis que les kessim faisaient les prires, dix mtres plus loin. Insulter lautorit morale des hommes vers lesquels les Ethiopiens staient toujours tourns dans lpreuve constitua une lourde faute. Elle illustre la catastrophe dun Isral rgi par lultra-orthodoxie alors que tant de ses enfants rclament la sparation de la synagogue et de lEtat. Enfin, *on jugea le sang noir indigne de la collecte nationale*. Tout ceci chemina pendant trois dcennies, ml  la marginalisation sociale inhrente  la condition darrivant dun autre monde. Les mariages mixtes dans la jet set, entre sublimes top models thiopiennes et fils de laristocratie achkenaze travailliste, ny changrent pas grand-chose.


===
Melenchon est suivi par des jeunes, mais les jeunes s'abstiennent beaucoup :
TIKTOK, TWITCH, YOUTUBE JEAN-LUC MLENCHON SE DMULTIPLIE SUR LES RSEAUX SOCIAUX



> En multipliant les canaux et les prises de parole, Mlenchon dmontre qu'il accorde un soin tout particulier  sa communication numrique.
> 
> "On tait dj trs impliqu sur les rseaux sociaux durant les campagnes de 2012 et 2017", assure Ugo Bernalicis  BFMTV.com. Pour le dput insoumis du Nord, "on voit bien aujourd'hui que les convictions se forgent autant, voire plus, sur les rseaux sociaux que via les mdias traditionnels."
> Le parlementaire va mme plus loin: "*Si Jean-Luc Mlenchon n'avait pas lanc sa Revue de la semaine (une mission hebdomadaire diffuse sur YouTube, NDLR), je ne suis pas sr qu'on aurait pu faire 20% (19,62%, NDLR)  la prsidentielle*" de 2017.
> 
> Une manire de "toucher un autre public" et d'tre "en prise directe avec nos interlocuteurs", plutt que de "subir une interview", poursuit Ugo Bernalicis, lui-mme utilisateur de Twitch. "L'autre public", se rvle surtout tre les jeunes, "car c'est un public qui s'abstient beaucoup", assume le dput.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non l'islam en tant que croyance ne prche pas la haine de ses semblables et l'extermination du genre humain.
> C'est  les  mouvements politiques extrmistes violents ,en particulier d'obdience "zarabe" , se rclamant de la religion musulmane comme accoutrement & dguisement de bon aptre (dans le but d'avoir des recrues politiques) ,qui sont le vritable problme.


L'Islam est bien sur le problme, particulirement le sunnisme actuel, et le bon musulman, soit disant ange de vertu et propre sur lui mais qui met toujours au pouvoir le plus radical ds qu'on lui en donne les moyens : un barbu qui parle de Allah, des djinns et du diable et qui va te culpabiliser un bon coup parce que le bon musulman est pieux et croit en l'enfer. 
Le FIS en Algrie annona ouvertement la couleur (suppression des lections), Mohammed Morsi s'attribua tous les pouvoirs (en brlant les glises coptes au passage, sans doute pour ravir la gauche franaise) et un moustachu turc hritier spirituel de Hitler (en tout cas, il le revendique et a tenu ses promesses).
Tout ce petit monde tant plus ou moins li avec les frres musulmans qui a bien progress en 20 ans, pieuvre tentaculaire quivalente  la mafia et au vatican runis. Et parler des sinousistes, et des amricains en Iraq, ou des rayons halal ne sert qu' dtourner la question selon les bonnes vieilles mthodes trokystes.

Les 3/4 des mosques europennes sont actuellement tenues par des obdiences extrmistes lies aux frres ou assimils. En en favorisant la construction ds les annes 2000 pour acheter la paix sociale aprs les meutes de 2003 (les banlieues flambent depuis 1979), on a tress la corde pour se faire pendre et favoris la monte d'une gnration de petits soldats de dieu.
Or le blasphme est bel est bien un crime en Islam, et ce jeune garon a bien appliqu la loi d'Allah telle qu'on l'enseigne. Il est donc un bon musulman au sens strict du terme. Et mieux vaut ne pas serrer la main  un rabbin quand on est un imam  Paris, sinon on se fait menacer de mort.

On ne pouvait pas prvoir, est une expression franaise de plus en plus courante, mme si beaucoup avaient prvu.

Aussi les hommes politiques irresponsables qui vivant uniquement  l'horizon de la prochaine lection courtisent les islamistes, particulirement LFI et le PS (qui n'hsite pas  t'envoyer les gendarmes). Mme Fillon et Pcresse, mme l'ancien maire de Paris, homosexuel notoire, qui finanait des centres culturels musulmans avec lieu de culte.


Mais du point de vue du bon musulman, tout ceci est idal, il n'est pas pluraliste, il ne veut pas partager le pouvoir et le scrutin ne lui sert qu' mettre au pouvoir un calife car c'est bien de cela dont parle le Coran. Ce qui est un moyen bien commode et plus pacifique que le djihad. C'est ce que nous dit Mabrouki si dessus.
Et il est loin d'tre le seul, une bonne moiti des musulmans pense ainsi, mme le sinistre CCIF avec son leader  tte de SS ne s'en cache pas : "laissez-nous rver que la France deviennent une rpublique islamiste"

Si vous trouvez que je suis un conspirationniste dextrme droite islamophobe (certes), regardez l'Algrie : on frappe sa femme couramment, les homosexuels et les apostats font de la prison, on pratique la torture contre les manifestants et j'en passe.
Ce n'est pas un cas isol, la dclaration des droits de l'homme en islam, qui a t ratifie par 57 tats, prcise bien qu'elle respecte la shariah (article 22, article 24).
Et l'Algrie n'est pas le pays le plus atteint.

Et je ne doute que Ruy soutienne le droit au blasphme, il soutient la libert d'expression seul moyen pour lui  rgurgiter son vomi ngationniste tous les jours que Allah fait. Et le droit des pauvres musulmans  dcouper au couteau leurs concitoyens au motif qu'on ne les a pas logs dans des villas sur la cote d'azur, ce qui s'appelle du racket et est vraiment dgueulasse.





> La DST & mme la police franaise fait son travail  merveille: je suis parti en "vacancier" chez mon cousin "zarabe"(le filou s'est entich & marie  une jeune employ de prfecture franaise de souche de Versailles pour avoir une carte de rsident) vivant en HLM.
> 
> L'attentat  de Merah  a eu lieu en 2012 ,du temps d'Ali-Sarkozat ,et il est  mettre en relation avec la guerre de Syrie ou Isral est manifestement impliqu directement ou indirectement (lui et son mentor US qui se tirent la barbichette),puisque le lien wiki donn mentionne ses tribulation en Turquie, Irak (d'el Baghdadi), Jordanie ) avant l'attentat.
> Il faisait peut tre du tourisme de safari  dos de chameau dans ces contres dsertiques.


Si cela peut te rassurer, on n'expulse personne en France. Tu as des dizaines de milliers de personnes rien qu'en Seine Saint Denis qui auraient du quitter le territoire depuis 15 ans. Regardes Emmanuel Valls qu'on qualifie de suppt de satan, mais a rgularis 350000 clandestins, qui vont donc voter socialiste.
Sauf que ton cas ne concernait pas la DST mais la Police de l'air et des frontires,  moins que ton voyage n'ai eu des raisons politiques vu que tu met des guillemets  "vacancier".

Mehra lui aussi faisait un voyage, peut-tre un plerinage pour revivre les aventures du prophte, qui sait. Mais que je sache ni la Turquie ni la Jordanie ni l'Irak ne sont des provinces des USA ou d'Isral, il ne faut pas voir cette dernire derrire chaque caillou, surtout qui paierait un arabe pour tuer des enfants de sa religion. Accuser l'autre de ses tords, c'est de la paranoa  l'tat brut.




> Quant  la photo de la petite  mm ses commentaires dnotent manifestement que c'est une tare du bulbe comme il en existe partout, parce qu'il est malsant de se moquer du moins de ses compatriotes catholiques (dont certains sont peut tre ses voisins) qui sont affligs de voir une si grande glise millnaire ,pleines de symboles religieux pour eux ,s'effondrer.


Il s'agit de cadres de l'UNEF un syndicat tudiant historique qui s'est laiss infiltrer et pourrir par les indignistes, au point de se lancer dans des remarques de plus en plus outrancires. Sous le feux de l'actualit pour avoir envoyer sa reprsentante voil  l'assemble nationale, a tel point que le ministre de l'ducation ait dclar que ce syndicat (et la LFI) posait un problme (sous entendu il faudrait sans doute interdire l'un).




> Rien de surprenant  cela. LFI reprsente le seul parti non no-libral qui a une chance de faire un bon score en 2022.
> Le seul truc, c'est la figure de Mlenchon. Et, s'il avait un peu de bon sens et un peu moins d'go (mais dans ce cas il ne serait pas "homme politique") il laisserait sa place  un autre membre de LFI, et a ne manque pas de personnes comptentes  LFI.


Entre Raquel Garrido et Clementine Autain, mon cur balance .. tactiquement je voterais pour Clmentine, car elle est bonne et elle fait matresse d'cole, et puis l'offre politique franaise est indigente, et elle peut esprer 5-7%. On ne sait jamais, sur un malentendu ... Ou Lassalle, il plait aux royalistes car il fait trs terroir et honnte.

Il n'y a rien  tirer de LFI, parti immigrationniste au nom de l'indignisme et du tiers-mondisme, communautariste alors qu'il devrait tre assimilationniste. Le plus drle est d'accuser le patronat qui se moque bien de la main d'oeuvre non qualifie venue du Maghreb, nous ne sommes plus dans les annes 50. Mais admettons que les patrons, le ministre de la sante et l'UE veule de la main d'oeuvre corvable a merci, aussi LFI va militer pour faire venir des migrants "climatiques" qui seront embauchs 1/4 du smic comme boueurs ou femme de mnage, comme  la mre de Dupont Moretti, et ensuite blmer le nolibralisme de faire peser  la baisse sur les salaires.
Puis nier tout en bloc comme Autain face  Zemour.

Mais Mlenchon est un type retord qui savait parfaitement ce qu'il faisait en jetant lopprobre sur les tchtchnes. Car il sait trs bien que son lectorat est infod  l'islam, et que ce pays est devenu un pays de clans mafieux. Il joue le pourrissement.

Misre, pauvre France





> Et on a aussi quelques suprmacistes blancs, pas tous religieux, loin s'en faut, mais qui pourraient tre aussi dangereux. Ils ne sont pas nombreux, mais ils augmentent. On est loin des USA, certes, mais il faut les surveiller aussi.


Mais pas les suprmacistes arabes ou noirs, parce que eux c'est le bien. Et on s'inquite pour la manif pour tous, vraiment qu'est ce qu'on rigole.

----------


## MABROUKI

> C'est de l'obscurantisme. 
> 
> La lacit dans son histoire "rcente" vient du sicle des lumires et a t instaure pour la premire fois en 1789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politiquement, pour pouvoir faire coexister plusieurs religions, l'tat ne doit s'en rclamer d'aucune et donc aucune religion ne peut s'opposer aux lois de l'tat. Le principe de la lacit est de permettre aux citoyens quelque soit leur origine, leur religion, leur philosophie, de s'entendre  la lumire de la raison pour dgager de manire argumente ce qui est le meilleur pour l'intrt gnral.
> 
> ...


ah  oui ,mossieur  l'homme  bien clair ,tu est  un vrai lampadaire  "parisien"(les lampadaires de Paris sont les plus beaux en france).

Si  j'ai bien compris  ta prose  savante  , la lacit  serait  une  espce d' idal (religieux)  qui a une chapelle dont l'unique prtre est le chef de l'tat .
Et  dans  cette  chapelle  miraculeuse le  dit  chef  d'etat  use du gourdin tatique pour convier ses adeptes  prier.
Je  pense  que  tu t'attaques  un sujet trop fort pour ta caboche.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si vous trouvez que je suis un conspirationniste dextrme droite islamophobe (certes), regardez l'Algrie : on frappe sa femme couramment, les homosexuels et les apostats font de la prison, on pratique la torture contre les manifestants et j'en passe.


Il n'y a rien qui permet de dire que sans l'islam les choses seraient diffrentes.
En Inde il y a beaucoup de musulmans et ils sont probablement moins violent avec leur femmes.
Les Berbres et les Arabes taient probablement agressif avant l'apparition de l'islam. Ce type d'environnement dsertique doit orienter la slection naturelle dans cette direction.

========
Quand on attaque une personne qui fait partie d'une "minorit" on se fait critiquer comme si on attaquait le groupe et c'est extrmement pnible.
Tu critiques un juif on dit que t'es judophobe, tu critiques un homosexuel on dit que t'es homophobe, tu critiques une femme on dit que t'es sexiste.
 Monsieur Darmanin et Machine Schiappa  : Jean-Luc Mlenchon tax de sexisme



> Au cours de cette prise de parole, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a mentionn  Monsieur Darmanin  et, faisant mine de trbucher sur un prnom censment oubli, il a voqu  Machine Schiappa .


Il voulait juste lui manquer de respect, c'est exactement comme les gens qui font exprs de mal orthographier un nom. (la colre rend stupide parfois)
Si il avait vraiment oubli le prnom il aurait dit "Madame Schiappa".
Si il avait dit "Madame Schiappa et machin Darmanin" on ne l'aurait probablement pas embt. (alors que Schiappa et Darmanin sont 100% gaux)

Il y a des gens qui cherchent  interprter chacune de ses phrases d'une faon tordue pour le dcrdibiliser et les mdias font caisse de rsonnance. La campagne 2022 a dj commenc et LFI subit des campagnes de dcrdibilisation (c'est rien par rapport  ce que le FN se prenait constamment dans la gueule, mais quand mme).

----------


## MABROUKI

> L'Islam est bien sur le problme, particulirement le sunnisme actuel, et le bon musulman, soit disant ange de vertu et propre sur lui mais qui met toujours au pouvoir le plus radical ds qu'on lui en donne les moyens : un barbu qui parle de Allah, des djinns et du diable et qui va te culpabiliser un bon coup parce que le bon musulman est pieux et croit en l'enfer. 
> Le FIS en Algrie annona ouvertement la couleur (suppression des lections), Mohammed Morsi s'attribua tous les pouvoirs (en brlant les glises coptes au passage, sans doute pour ravir la gauche franaise) et un moustachu turc hritier spirituel de Hitler (en tout cas, il le revendique et a tenu ses promesses).
> Tout ce petit monde tant plus ou moins li avec les frres musulmans qui a bien progress en 20 ans, pieuvre tentaculaire quivalente  la mafia et au vatican runis. Et parler des sinousistes, et des amricains en Iraq, ou des rayons halal ne sert qu' dtourner la question selon les bonnes vieilles mthodes trokystes.


Concernant  le pauvre bon musulman i va de charybde  en sylla  :sous la colonisation son avis ne pesait pas grand chose et presentement il va de  dictature militaire  dictature islamique toutes noyautes plutt tlguides  de l'extrieur par des pays athes ou la libert d'expression, de proprit et tutti quanti  sont des credos proclams  intra-muros  sacrs .
Le  FIS  avait des  bureaux et des portes paroles  Washington, Londres et mme Paris en son temps.
Morsi etait  refugie politique  aux  USA avant d'etre propuls  president en Egypte.
Cela  m'a toujours intriqu  qu'on  puisse precher l'islamisme(j'tais jeune) ,voire l'islam  non  partir de la Mecque mais  de capitales de pays soit chretiens , athes .
Il  ne manquerait que  de precher et d'appeler au djihad  dans la Pravda ,depuis Moscou  pour clore la boucle (j'essaye de l'imaginer pour rire).
C'est ,mais en renversant la perspective , comme si un cardinal dchu par le Pape ,se refugiait  la Mecque et prcherait que le Pape est  mcrant fini et appellerait  son renversement par les  cardinaux pour rtablir l'Eglise dans la vraie  voie du Christ.

Je  me  rappelle  mme de Khomeiny qui lanait  ,en 1971 (deja) des  prches incendiaires contre le  Shah d'Iran et la reine Farah Dibah traits de suppts de Satan et de Kouffars depuis ..... Neauphle-le-Chteau. 



Parlons  des pays musulmans  ensuite .
Ils ne sont pas d'abord  semblables(toujours l'amalgame fourre-tout  qui dispense de se casser la tte en s'informant).
La  Dclaration des Droits  de l' homme onusienne(1948)  est  une  charte  sans porte juridique .A  sa publication 8 pays  s'abstiennent de la signer (Arabie Saoudite, Bilorussie, Pologne, Tchcoslovaquie et Ukraine) & 5 pays  refusent de la signer  (Honduras, Afrique du Sud, URSS, Ymen et Yougoslavie).
On   a donc  un gros lot  de pays ou svissent des dictatures athes ,un pays chrtien mais  qui pratique une discrimination raciale institue(Afrique du Sud) et  2 pays musulmans ,des royauts musulmanes en fait des protectorats anglo-amricains (ce qui est surprenant, peut tre que cela leur a t dict par leurs suzerains athes).
Tout  cela n'est pas reluisant pour les athes ,en particulier pour le bloc communiste.

La  charte  ci-dessus  nonant des principes trop gnraux sans valeur juridique  ,l'ONU s'est attele au travail  en 1966 pour la transformer en  2 pactes ou traits plus prcis  valeurs juridiques et contraignants :
Mon pays est signataire de   ces 2 traits ci-dessous:
1/Pacte international relatif aux droits conomiques, sociaux et culturels (adopt en 1966) 
wiki :https://treaties.un.org/pages/ViewDe...er=4&clang=_fr 


2/ Pacte international relatif aux droits civils et politiques (adopt en 1966).
https://treaties.un.org/pages/ViewDe...er=4&clang=_fr


Certains  pays musulmans ne les ont pas ratifis  tels que :
Afghanistan, Azerbadjan, Bengladesh, Indonsie ou   (arabes) Bahren, Kowet, Qatar Oman ,Liban ,Libye, Mauritanie, Syrie, Ymen.
La  saoudie  n'est mme pas mentionne.
Mais  pas  que  ces pays :Brsil, canada, Ethiopie, France(sic), Grce, inde(bouddha),Core du nord athe, suisse(sic).

Quant  la charte islamique  , c'est une dclaration sans valeur contraignante labore par le  syndicat des despotes arabes et  usage purement interne.

Ton dernier  "dtourner la question selon les bonnes vieilles mthodes trokystes" serait beaucoup plus vrai s'il est retranscrit ainsi "dtourner l'attention de l'opinion occidentale  selon les bonnes vieilles mthodes capitalistes".

"

----------


## MABROUKI

> si cela la peut te rassurer, on n'expulse personne en France. Tu as des dizaines de milliers de personnes rien qu'en Seine Saint Denis qui auraient du quitter le territoire depuis 15 ans. Regardes Emmanuel Valls qu'on qualifie de suppt de satan, mais a rgularis 350000 clandestins, qui vont donc voter socialiste.
> Sauf que ton cas ne concernait pas la DST mais la Police de l'air et des frontires,  moins que ton voyage n'ai eu des raisons politiques vu que tu met des guillemets  "vacancier".
> 
> 
> Mais Mlenchon est un type retord qui savait parfaitement ce qu'il faisait en jetant lopprobre sur les tchtchnes. Car il sait trs bien que son lectorat est infod  l'islam, et que ce pays est devenu un pays de clans mafieux. Il joue le pourrissement.


Mais  non, mais non, je suis all chez le cousin sur invitation ,tant incapable de vadrouiller dans le monde  mes propres frais.
Les seuls  voyages d'agrment que j'ai   fais c'etait durant mes tudes lors des vacances scolaires, car j'tais boursier de l'tat algrien.
Mais  aujourd'hui  malgr mon age (72 ans) si l'tat m'offre le voyage et l'hbergement je viendrais t'espionner spcialement .

Quant  Mr Melenchon  s'il fait haro sur les tchtchnes(la nouveaut ca fait tape  l'il,l'ennemi du pole et non du sud) ,c'est pour mnager son lectorat maghrbin et noir, c'est un vieux routier et manuvrier .

----------


## Ryu2000

Clmentine Autain sur le combat contre le terrorisme :  Jalerte : la France est en passe de perdre pied 



> Jalerte : la France est en passe de perdre pied. Au nom de la dfense de la libert et de la dmocratie, notre pays senfonce dans le pitinement des liberts et de la dmocratie. Le dbat public est devenu un concours Lpine des ides dextrme droite. Un jour, on nous propose dinterdire le voile dans tout lespace public, le lendemain de nautoriser que les prnoms contenus dans le calendrier, le surlendemain den finir avec les rayons halal ou casher dans les supermarchs. La haine, la vindicte, lempilement de lois liberticides ont pris le pas sur largumentation raisonne et les mesures  mme de toucher la cible. *Un tel climat ne nous sortira pas de limmense difficult dans laquelle nous nous trouvons : il ne peut conduire qu la guerre civile.*


J'ai peur que le prochain parti au pouvoir soit pote avec isral  ::(: 
Pourvu que je me trompe  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

A propos du boycot des produits franais par le monde musulman, j'ai vu un truc marrant.


 ::mouarf::

----------


## MABROUKI

> A propos du boycot des produits franais par le monde musulman, j'ai vu un truc marrant.
> Pice jointe 582569


S'il  y a un embargo  il risque  de venir  du mauvais  cot  pour Erdogan et il fera mal.
Celui-ci  craint     surtout  les tentatives de Mr Macron  qui veut amener  ses pairs  de l'UE   voter des  sanctions conomiques  qui risquent de le mettre  la disette  des produits  UE, voir  financire (aides).

Mais  Erdogan  est un habitu  des  rodomontades  sans  suites( c'est un    peu les coups de poker comme Trump),  dont certaines  sont  usage  interne et d'autres purement commerciales  destination   des pays musulmans  clients ,clientle qui de plus a rtrci (il lui    reste peu de clients: Qatar, Algrie, Soudan en passe de sauter suite  sa reconnaissance d'Isral, Asie turkmne ,pays noirs musulmans).


Quant  aux autres pays arabes ou musulmans ,je les  vois mal boycotter la France ,puisqu'ils  sont compltement dpendants des produits industriels Franais , voire  en partenariat (Maroc, Algrie, Tunisie, Egypte ,voire Qatar) ,sachant qu'ils ne sont mme pas capables mme  de substituer par des produits provenant d'autres pays .
Les appels proviennent de ces pays sont  propagande tatique  usage interne, destins  leurs associations islamistes ,sans impact rel sur les consommateurs.

Du  vent ,de la gesticulation  vaine .

----------


## Gunny

Ce que j'en retiens c'est que le monde musulman est 100% OK avec des gnocides explicites de populations musulmanes (c.f Inde, Chine, Birmanie)... Mais attention  vous si vous osez vous moquer.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Si  j'ai bien compris  ta prose  savante, la lacit  serait  une  espce d' idal (religieux)  qui a une chapelle dont l'unique prtre est le chef de l'tat .
> Et  dans  cette  chapelle  miraculeuse le  dit  chef  d'etat  use du gourdin tatique pour convier ses adeptes  prier.
> Je  pense  que  tu t'attaques  un sujet trop fort pour ta caboche.


Non tu n'as pas compris. Quand je dis:


> Le principe de la lacit est de permettre aux citoyens quelque soit leur origine, leur religion, leur philosophie, de s'entendre  la lumire de la raison pour dgager de manire argumente ce qui est le meilleur pour l'intrt gnral.


...je ne vois pas o tu vois une chapelle ou des prtres, ni mme un idal ou des prires. 

La raison est ce qu'on utilise pour raisonner, pour faire des programmes en ce qui nous concerne, c'est cette facult de pouvoir argumenter de faon logique qui permet d'changer nos connaissances et nos expriences avec le reste du monde, c'est ce qui permet de faire avancer la science. C'est une facult universelle partage par l'ensemble de l'humanit.

Le principe de la lacit est d'utiliser ce langage universel pour dfinir les rgles qui vont rgir notre socit. Tout le monde peut y participer et apporter sa contribution, y compris en exposant des lments de sa croyance, mais ces lments n'auront pas plus de valeur que les autres du simple fait qu'ils proviennent d'une religion, sinon il est bien vident que l'on s'engage dans une guerre de religion. 

Donc quand on dit qu'un tat laque ne se rclame d'aucune religion, cela ne veut pas dire qu'il les nie mais qu'il n'accordera pas plus d'importance  l'une qu' une autre, et qu'il ne dfinira pas ses rgles sur des croyances (sinon pourquoi l'une plus que l'autre) mais sur des arguments accessibles au principe de la raison pour que tout le monde, croyants et non croyants, puisse en dbattre sereinement. 

Qu'est-ce qui drange ta caboche (pour reprendre ton expression) pour ne pas comprendre ce principe au point de l'affubler de traits religieux ? Qu'est-ce qui est trop fort pour toi au point de perdre la raison ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ce que j'en retiens c'est que le monde musulman est 100% OK avec des gnocides explicites de populations musulmanes (c.f Inde, Chine, Birmanie)... Mais attention  vous si vous osez vous moquer.


Mais  c'est l'vidence du millnaire prcdent qui se continue dans l'actuel :ca t le cadet des soucis non seulement des Etats musulmans ,mais  de leur  opinion publique  durant toute  l're sovitique  avec toutes les perscutions et mises au pas staliniennes des tats turkmnes musulmans (Azerbadjan, Kazakhstan, Turkmnistan, Ouzbkistan etc....mais des tchtchnes).La presse  arabe   de mon temps (rgne  sovitique) ne  connait mme pas l'existence de ces populations.
Mon  pre  qui tait ignorant mais  extrmement  politis  m'avait  surpris  un   jour  en parlant  des "chechenes",un peuple dont le  nom me paraissait vraiment bizarre (il     n'as pas une  connaissance arabe).
La  majorit  de mes  concitoyens  ne  connaissent que les pays arabes, et  confondent  arabes et musulmans .
J'ai  tonn plus d'un   en leur  disant  que l'arabe  est celui qui parle  arabe , et que les  turcs  sont musulmans mais pas arabes.
Alors  les  ouighours  c'est pareil.
Par  exemple  les  perscutions  des  Rohingas (ethnie  hindoue mais musulmane)  par  l'ethnie  birmane professant le boudhisme  , la presse arabe  ou musulmane n'en parle  jamais  ,et l'opinion publique musulmane  ignore mme  l'existence de l'ethnie .
Seule  la    presse   occidentale  et certains  pays de l'ouest  se    font  l'echo  de  ces atteintes aux droits des peuples ,comme  de  celles dont  sont victimes les Ouighours turkmnes.
Le  monde  musulman   est  compltement  assoupi, plong dans  ses  tracas  quotidiens pour la  survie.
Conformment  l'adage populaire "KI TAKHTI  RASSI" (pour vu que ma tete soit sauve) dit de Djoha le factieux 

On  raconte  que quelqu'un  avisa  Djoha  que  son douar  etait  incendi , alors  celui-ci rpondit : ma  maison  est-elle sauve?
La personne insista  :si ,si, ta maison est en proie aux flammes.
Le  malin Djoha  repondit:  pour vu que ma tte soit sauve d'ou l'adage.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> S'il  y a un embargo  il risque  de venir  du mauvais  cot  pour Erdogan et il fera mal.
> Celui-ci  craint     surtout  les tentatives de Mr Macron  qui veut amener  ses pairs  de l'UE   voter des  sanctions conomiques  qui risquent de le mettre  la disette  des produits  UE, voir  financire (aides).
> 
> Mais  Erdogan  est un habitu  des  rodomontades  sans  suites( c'est un    peu les coups de poker comme Trump),  dont certaines  sont  usage  interne et d'autres purement commerciales  destination   des pays musulmans  clients ,clientle qui de plus a rtrci (il lui    reste peu de clients: Qatar, Algrie, Soudan en passe de sauter suite  sa reconnaissance d'Isral, Asie turkmne ,pays noirs musulmans).
> 
> 
> Quant  aux autres pays arabes ou musulmans ,je les  vois mal boycotter la France ,puisqu'ils  sont compltement dpendants des produits industriels Franais , voire  en partenariat (Maroc, Algrie, Tunisie, Egypte ,voire Qatar) ,sachant qu'ils ne sont mme pas capables mme  de substituer par des produits provenant d'autres pays .
> Les appels proviennent de ces pays sont  propagande tatique  usage interne, destins  leurs associations islamistes ,sans impact rel sur les consommateurs.
> 
> Du  vent ,de la gesticulation  vaine .


Il appelle les musulmans au meurtre, et, on le voit  Nice, il est cout ! Donc, ce n'est pas, juste un guignol, c'est un type dangereux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il appelle les musulmans au meurtre


Quand est-ce qu'Erdogan a appel au meurtre exactement ?
La Turquie condamne fermement l'attaque sauvage de Nice



> Nous condamnons fermement l'attaque qui a t commise aujourd'hui  l'intrieur de l'glise Notre-Dame de Nice (...) et prsentons nos condolances aux proches des victimes, a dclar le ministre turc des Affaires trangres dans un communiqu. *Il est clair que ceux qui ont commis une telle attaque sauvage dans un lieu de culte sacr ne peuvent s'inspirer de quelque valeur religieuse, humaine ou morale que ce soit*, a ajout le ministre, exprimant sa solidarit avec le peuple franais face au terrorisme et  la violence.


Les turques se disent que l'acte criminel d'un fou pourrait donner une mauvaise image de la religion.

Bon il y a bien un gars qui a dit que les musulmans avaient le droit de tuer des Franais.
 Les musulmans ont le droit de tuer des Franais  : Twitter censure lex-Premier ministre de la Malaisie



> Quelle que soit la religion mise en cause, les gens qui sont en colre tuent , a affirm lex-Premier ministre, g de 95 ans, auteur dans le pass de dclarations controverses sur les juifs et les homosexuels.
> 
>  Au cours de leur histoire, les Franais ont tu des millions de gens. Beaucoup taient musulmans. Les musulmans ont le droit dtre en colre et de tuer des millions de Franais pour les massacres du pass , a-t-il ajout.
> 
> Mahathir Mohamad, qui a occup  deux reprises le fauteuil de Premier ministre pendant une dure cumule de vingt-quatre ans, a jug que le prsident franais Emmanuel Macron tait  trs primitif .


Edit :
Il y a peut-tre un deuxime gars :
Un imam tunisien vivant  France appelle  dcapiter tous ceux qui offensent Mahomet



> Dix jours avant l'attentat de ce jeudi  Nice, qui a vu un Tunisien tuer trois personnes dans une basilique, un imam de mme nationalit appelait au meurtre contre les Franais dans une vido Facebook.


Il y aussi a qui est louche :



Jon Shannow parlait d'allocations et au mme moment les mdias font la pub d'un livre :
Arnaque au RSA, dtournement de lAME, allocations indues: ces fraudes qui ruinent la France...



> Vice-prsident au tribunal de Paris, Prats, qui a t entre 2008 et 2012 magistrat charg de la lutte contre les fraudes fiscales et sociales au ministre des Finances, rvle que prs de 5 millions dindividus fantmes, qui ne sont pas censs tre sur notre territoire, bnficient chaque anne de prestations sociales.
> 
> En effet, la Cour des comptes, elle-mme, identifie 75,3 millions dassurs sociaux pris en charge dans un pays de 67,1 millions dhabitants!

----------


## MABROUKI

> Non tu n'as pas compris. Quand je dis:
> ...je ne vois pas o tu vois une chapelle ou des prtres, ni mme un idal ou des prires. 
> 
> La raison est ce qu'on utilise pour raisonner, pour faire des programmes en ce qui nous concerne, c'est cette facult de pouvoir argumenter de faon logique qui permet d'changer nos connaissances et nos expriences avec le reste du monde, c'est ce qui permet de faire avancer la science. C'est une facult universelle partage par l'ensemble de l'humanit.
> 
> Le principe de la lacit est d'utiliser ce langage universel pour dfinir les rgles qui vont rgir notre socit. Tout le monde peut y participer et apporter sa contribution, y compris en exposant des lments de sa croyance, mais ces lments n'auront pas plus de valeur que les autres du simple fait qu'ils proviennent d'une religion, sinon il est bien vident que l'on s'engage dans une guerre de religion. 
> 
> Donc quand on dit qu'un tat laque ne se rclame d'aucune religion, cela ne veut pas dire qu'il les nie mais qu'il n'accordera pas plus d'importance  l'une qu' une autre, et qu'il ne dfinira pas ses rgles sur des croyances (sinon pourquoi l'une plus que l'autre) mais sur des arguments accessibles au principe de la raison pour que tout le monde, croyants et non croyants, puisse en dbattre sereinement. 
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui drange ta caboche (pour reprendre ton expression) pour ne pas comprendre ce principe au point de l'affubler de traits religieux ? Qu'est-ce qui est trop fort pour toi au point de perdre la raison ?


C'est toi  qui est en pleine  confusion  mentale quand  tu essaies d'argumenter ,de "RESONNER" comme un tambour.
La lacit   est  un principe de tolrance religieuse  dit  de LIBERTE DE CONSCIENE  (liberte comprend beaucoup de liberts entre autres) 
Dont le plus grand dfenseur Franais est Voltaire,mais pas que francais)
De  l  le  confondre  avec un Etat  particulier qui est un pouvoir politique  INSTITUE  dots  de pouvoirs de police, il y a un monde.
Le      nazisme  ou le communisme sont  des principes idologiques mais  il ne  faut pas  assimiler le  nazisme  l'Etat Hitlrien  ou le communisme  l'Etat sovitique .
Car  il a exist  d'autres  tats d'obdiences nazies ailleurs qu'en Allemagne qualifis de fascistes(Italie,Espagne), ailleurs qu'en URSS qualifis d'obdience communistes (Chine, Cuba etc...).
Ce  que  finalement  tu confond  c'est  un principe idologique et  sa matrialisation politique (incarnation politique  spcifique).

Enfin pour ta gouverne de "resonneur"  dans le vide :les USA , la  GB ,de fait, sont laques, ou la  libert de conscience est totale, sans pour autant empcher  que Trump prte serment sur la Bible , la Reine  Elisabeth termine  ses  discours  par  God Save  the Queen.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Il appelle les musulmans au meurtre, et, on le voit  Nice, il est cout ! Donc, ce n'est pas, juste un guignol, c'est un type dangereux.


La  CPI est  l  pour faire  taire  les  gouvernants incitant  au meurtre  ou le pratiquant ,ceci indpendamment des populations  victimes.
Les  changes  d'invectives par media  interpos ou par courrier diplomatique  ne sont pas les outils appropris.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Clmentine Autain sur le combat contre le terrorisme :  Jalerte : la France est en passe de perdre pied 
> 
> J'ai peur que le prochain parti au pouvoir soit pote avec isral 
> Pourvu que je me trompe


Une  femme dictateur ca  craint ,car les gens  seront remis dans le droit chemin  par des bastonnades promptes  coup du grand rouleau  pate.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Quand est-ce qu'Erdogan a appel au meurtre exactement ?
> La Turquie condamne fermement l'attaque sauvage de Nice
> 
> Les turques se disent que l'acte criminel d'un fou pourrait donner une mauvaise image de la religion.
> 
> Bon il y a bien un gars qui a dit que les musulmans avaient le droit de tuer des Franais.
>  Les musulmans ont le droit de tuer des Franais  : Twitter censure lex-Premier ministre de la Malaisie
> 
> 
> ...


Qu'il  soit  fou, drang  ne  veut  rien dire.
Le  FIS  utilisait en Algrie  des  repris de justice,  des  drogus comme  excuteurs de  ses basses  uvres comme les maffiosi italiens.
Ceci  implique  donc la maitrise  par lui des rseaux de trafic de drogues et d'armes 
La  canaille  et les  laisss  pour compte  sont une  des  armes des  islamo-terroristes  .
c'est  des  recrues  toutes  prtes .

Le  gros  probleme pour cette auguste  cour  c'est comment identifier ces escroqueries  la secu.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Quand est-ce qu'Erdogan a appel au meurtre exactement ?
> La Turquie condamne fermement l'attaque sauvage de Nice
> 
> Les turques se disent que l'acte criminel d'un fou pourrait donner une mauvaise image de la religion.
> 
> [/url]


1/ le gvt  turc n'a pas condamn le meurtre du prof, pire les mdias ont rapport ses invectives contre Mr Macron trait d'ennemi de l'Islam  suite  sses dclarations aprs le meurtre  .
2/ ce gvt  turc et  son prsident pratique le mensonge par omission "jesuitique"
je reprends ta dernire citation du  gvt  turc  et je souligne:
Nous condamnons fermement l'attaque qui a t commise aujourd'hui  _l'intrieur de l'glise Notre-Dame de Nic_e (...) et 
prsentons nos condolances aux proches des victimes, a dclar le ministre turc des Affaires trangres dans un communiqu. 
Il est clair que ceux qui ont commis une telle _attaque sauvage dans un lieu de culte sacr_ ne peuvent s'inspirer de quelque 
valeur religieuse, humaine ou morale que ce soit, a ajout le ministre, exprimant sa solidarit avec le peuple franais face 
au terrorisme et  la violence.
Il   condamne  le meurtre  aveugle  d'une  personne  dans  un lieu  de culte  ,mais  ailleurs  c'est "hallali".

----------


## Ryu2000

> La lacit   est  un principe de tolrance religieuse  dit  de LIBERTE DE CONSCIENE


Normalement la lacit c'est : "tu pratiques bien la religion que tu veux dans le prive tant que tu respectes les lois de la Nation et que tu ne fais chier personne".
Et il y a des gens qui essaient de faire chier : 
Les horaires de piscine rservs aux femmes continuent de faire polmique




> les USA , la  GB ,de fait, sont laques


C'est vrai qu'officiellement c'est la rgle :
Lacit aux tats-Unis



> Le premier amendement de la Constitution de 1787 demande la sparation de l'glise et de l'tat. (Pour comparaison, cette sparation n'a t ralise que par la loi de 1905 en France.) Cet amendement garantit la non-ingrence entre l'tat et les glises.
> 
>  Le gouvernement n'a pas l'ombre d'un droit de se mler de religion. Sa plus petite interfrence serait une usurpation flagrante.  - James Madison
> *Le gouvernement des tats-Unis n'est en aucune manire fond sur la religion chrtienne* ; il n'a aucune inimiti envers la loi, la religion ou la tranquillit des musulmans.  - John Adams.
> En particulier, les tats ne donnent aucune subvention aux coles religieuses. Depuis 1962, la prire  l'cole est prohibe par l'arrt Engel contre Vitale.


Mais par contre il y a "in God we trust" sur les billets, parfois il y a des gens qui jurent sur la bible, dans les discours les politiciens parlent de dieu.
"La loi ne dit pas que vous devez jurer sur la Bible. Vous ne le saviez pas ?" : moment de malaise  la tl amricaine



> Selon Ted Crockett,  vous devez jurer sur la Bible pour devenir un lu politique des tats-Unis dAmrique. [Roy Moore] affirme quun musulman ne peut pas moralement jurer sur la Bible.  Or, le prsentateur lui a rappel que  *en ralit, il nest pas obligatoire de jurer sur la Bible, vous pouvez jurer sur nimporte quoi.*  Ted Crockett, en dsaccord, a renforc ses propos en dclarant que lui avait jur trois fois sur la Bible. Mais le prsentateur lui confirme :  la loi ne dit pas que vous devez jurer sur la Bible. Vous ne le saviez pas ?









> Donc quand on dit qu'un tat laque ne se rclame d'aucune religion, cela ne veut pas dire qu'il les nie mais qu'il n'accordera pas plus d'importance  l'une qu' une autre


D'ailleurs en parlant d'importance des religions ce serait bien que les lus cessent d'aller au diner du Crif.
Les images de Macron au diner du Crif sont assez marrantes, le prsident du Crif lui tire le bras n'importe comment et on voit que Macron n'est pas spcialement content d'tre l :



Le Crif a beaucoup trop d'influence en France et c'est extrmement grave.



Dans un discours de Sarkozy au Crif, il utilise 8 fois le terme "monsieur le prsident" :
Dclaration de M. Nicolas Sarkozy, Prsident de la Rpublique, sur la question isralo-palestinienne, l'antismitisme et sur les "racines juives" de la France,  Paris le 9 fvrier 2011.
On a l'impression que le prsident du Crif est le chef du prsident de la rpublique.




> Une  femme dictateur ca  craint


Hein ?
Pour l'instant il n'y aucun parti srieux avec une femme  sa tte (le RN n'est pas un parti c'est un pouvantail pour faire gagner l'adversaire).
Mais ouais un parti national sioniste pourrait voir le jour et prendre le pouvoir en 2022.
Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'on risque de beaucoup parler du danger islamiste dans les annes  venir et on va prendre isral en exemple. On va peut-tre devenir une nation super scuris avec les militaire qui se baladent dans les grandes villes.
Estrosi est un grand fan d'isral, il a mis des camras partout dans sa ville, parce qu'il dit que a empche les attaques terroristes :
Nice : pour Christian Estrosi, la reconnaissance faciale aurait permis d'identifier le terroriste avant l'attentat




> Le  FIS  utilisait en Algrie  des  repris de justice,  des  drogus comme  excuteurs de  ses basses  uvres


C'est possible que les terroristes qui ont ralis des attentats se soient fait laver le cerveau.
Quelque part a va donner une mauvaise image de l'islam. (alors qu'il y a trs peu de Franais musulmans qui sont content que 3 catholiques soient mort dans une glise)

Si a se trouve il va y avoir une nouvelle version du Coran avec des passages qui vont tre supprims (Dans le Coran, sur 6300 versets, cinq contiennent un appel  tuer).
Chez les catholiques il y a un truc appel "Vatican 2" qui a rendu la religion plus light.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il n'y a rien qui permet de dire que sans l'islam les choses seraient diffrentes.
> En Inde il y a beaucoup de musulmans et ils sont probablement moins violent avec leur femmes.
> Les Berbres et les Arabes taient probablement agressif avant l'apparition de l'islam. Ce type d'environnement dsertique doit orienter la slection naturelle dans cette direction.


En France, les apostats et les homosexuels ne sont plus emprisonns depuis environ 300 ans et la dernire excution d'un couple gai remonte  1750 pour fornication en pleine rue. Donc il s'agit bien de l'islam et de son emprise sur le code civil en Algrie. Aprs tous, les franais n'ont colonis le pays que rcemment et n'ont mme pas russi  envoyer les autochtones  l'cole.
L'Algrie, notre aventure la plus onreuse et la plus amre 


Les musulmans pakistanais sont tellement pacifiques que les conqutes islamiques ont occis 300 millions d'hindous depuis leur arrive dans le sous-continent, auquel on ajoutera ceux ayant prit lors de la partition du pays lors de l'indpendance en 1947, partition impose par les autorites musulmanes du pays.
Ils ont remis cela en 1971 avec un gnocide au Bengladesh, qui n'a fait que 1 million de morts grce a l'intervention de l'arme indienne. Et il s'agissait d'un vrai gnocide, rien  voir avec les ougours ou la Birmanie. Donc je pense que l'Islam conqurant a dsquilibrs les pakistanais eux aussi.
Donc sans Islam en Inde en 1948, pas de conqutes, pas de partition, pas de gnocides et sans doute pas de bombe en Inde.

Mais te connaissant, tu vas me dire que le gnocide du bengladesh n'a jamais exist pas plus que les chambres  gaz. 
Et si, on devrait rtablir la slection naturelle.




> Concernant  le pauvre bon musulman i va de charybde  en sylla  :sous la colonisation son avis ne pesait pas grand chose et presentement il va de dictature militaire  dictature islamique toutes noyautes plutt tlguides  de l'extrieur par des pays athes ou la libert d'expression, de proprit et tutti quanti  sont des credos proclams  intra-muros  sacrs .
> 
> Le  FIS  avait des  bureaux et des portes paroles  Washington, Londres et mme Paris en son temps.
> (...)
> Morsi etait  refugie politique  aux  USA avant dtre propuls  prsident en Egypte.
> Cela  m'a toujours intriqu  qu'on  puisse precher l'islamisme(j'tais jeune) ,voire l'islam  non  partir de la Mecque mais  de capitales de pays soient chrtiens , athes.
> 
> Je  me  rappelle mme de Khomeiny qui lanait  ,en 1971 (dj) des  prches incendiaires contre le  Shah d'Iran et la reine Farah Dibah traits de suppts de Satan et de Kouffars depuis ..... Neauphle-le-Chteau. 
> 
> ...


Ni Nasser, ni Saddam Hussein, ni Kadhafi et ni Haffez El Assad n'taient pilots depuis l'tranger, pas plus que Khomeini mme s'il tait perse. Ce sont des gens qui sont arrivs au pouvoir par eux mme, tous comme la dynastie des saouds. Sinon, donnes-nous les noms des organisations qui les pilotaient. et si tu es partisan de ce que l'occident renverse ces tyran, alors on va t'accuser d'tre un noconservateur, et on voit aujourd'hui le bilan.

De mme, si les amricains ont voulu mettre un pion  leur botte en Egypte, il ont t idiots d'avoir pris un frre musulman mais qui prendre d'autre ? un communiste ou un lacard ne ferait que 5% aux lections, un ancien gnral rappellerait trop la dictature militaire, impossible  ::lol:: 
Donc il est possible que les USA aient adoub Morsi mais ils n'avaient pas le choix, un bon musulman vote pour candidat de l'islam. Et l'Egypte est un tonneau de poudre et leur alli, mieux vaut faire contre mauvaise fortune bon cur comme on dit.

Sinon on peut en conclure que Charles de Gaulle avait ses bureau  Londres donc tait une taupe du MI6 ou du KGB, CQFD. Non, il tait farouchement nationaliste et s'est appuy sur les militaires franais et les rseaux militaires allis pour prendre le pouvoir, et un contrat tacite avec les communistes. Mais il ne prenait ses ordres de personne.
Pas plus que Haftar ne prend ses ordres de quiconque et n'a t install par personne, il a commenc sa reconqute avec uniquement l'appui des tribus. Malheureusement  il se heurte aux projets d'Erdogan de recration de l'empire Ottoman, et sa meilleure chance est que Macron ait les burnes de couler quelques navires turcs, sait'on jamais.

A-t'on fait le bon calcul en laissant le FLN prendre le pouvoir ? Depuis l'indpendance, Boumdinne nous a bien emmerd en envoyant des millions de ventres algriens  et en confisquant les puits de ptrole franais, puits fors De Gaulle. De Gaulle avait raison, il faut supprimer les liens avec ces colonies si emmerdantes et faire un mariage de faade.
Et non, nous n'avons pas mis au pouvoir le FLN comme la rumeur le prtend.

Il y a plein d'ancien politiques  Paris et  Londres ou en occident, se pensant protgs. Je connaissais bien le fils d'un gnral congolais exil. Crois-tu que Paris a organis un coup d'tat avec l'aide des communistes iraniens pour mettre Khomeiny au pouvoir, qui ne nous a rien donn en change hormis quelques attentats ? si c'est le cas, on ne s'en est jamais vant.
Ces grands hommes vont partout, regardes Trotsky qui a finit au Mexique avec un marteau dans la tte alors qu'il prvoyait de devenir Tsar de la Russie  la place de l'autre (du moins Staline le croyait-il).

Et je n'ai jamais dit que les pays taient tous semblables, mais que l'islam imprgnait fortement la vie civile, comme en atteste les code civil et la dclaration des droits de l'homme en Islam. et la sariah a toujours court lgal. Sauf peut-tre en Tunisie, un pays trange qu'il faut regarder de plus prt.

A un moment le pauvre musulman doit prendre ses responsabilits et admettre qu'il se choisit souvent un tyran, un roi ou un musulman comme chef, et que ces califes prtendant parler au nom d'Allah (comme erdogan) ne sont peut-tre pas adoubs par Allah. Aprs tout, nous n'avons jamais vu le certificat d'adoubement.
Alors s'il veut faire de mme ici dans l'hexagone, on ne va pas tre amis.

----------


## MABROUKI

> En France, les apostats et les homosexuels ne sont plus emprisonns depuis environ 300 ans et la dernire excution d'un couple gai remonte  1750 pour fornication en pleine rue. Donc il s'agit bien de l'islam et de son emprise sur le code civil en Algrie. Aprs tous, les franais n'ont colonis le pays que rcemment et n'ont mme pas russi  envoyer les autochtones  l'cole.
> L'Algrie, notre aventure la plus onreuse et la plus amre 
> 
> 
> Les musulmans pakistanais sont tellement pacifiques que les conqutes islamiques ont occis 300 millions d'hindous depuis leur arrive dans le sous-continent, auquel on ajoutera ceux ayant prit lors de la partition du pays lors de l'indpendance en 1947, partition impose par les autorites musulmanes du pays.
> Ils ont remis cela en 1971 avec un gnocide au Bengladesh, qui n'a fait que 1 million de morts grce a l'intervention de l'arme indienne. Et il s'agissait d'un vrai gnocide, rien  voir avec les ougours ou la Birmanie. Donc je pense que l'Islam conqurant a dsquilibrs les pakistanais eux aussi.
> Donc sans Islam en Inde en 1948, pas de conqutes, pas de partition, pas de gnocides et sans doute pas de bombe en Inde.
> 
> Mais te connaissant, tu vas me dire que le gnocide du bengladesh n'a jamais exist pas plus que les chambres  gaz. 
> Et si, on devrait rtablir la slection naturelle.


Le  code  civil algrien  ne contient rien du tout de ce que tu penses ou croit.
Les  dispositions  du code  civil  relatives   la charia ne concernent que les dispositions relatives au mariage &  l'hritage.
Il   n' y  a aucune   disposition du code     civil algrien qui punit l'apostasie ni l'homosexualit , mme si les imams vituprent contre le "LIOUAT"(homosexualit)  ou la "REDDA"(apostasie).

Le  LIOUAT    vient  de  ce que les  gens de   SODOME ET GOMORHE  ou  habitait  Loth le prophte  se niquaient dru les uns les autres(rcit coranique sur ce prophte)
La  REDDA  vient  de  RED  revenir  ,donc de  sa foi ou apostasie(en Franais renier qui a donn Rengat) ,je  n'ai    pas  vu de gens punis pour apostasie depuis ma naissance(1947)  ce jour, mme  s'il  doit y en avoir des apostats.

La  France pour le peu  de temps  qu'elle  est rest en Algrie  n'as rien pu faire, sans compter que les  intrts des  colons entravaient les  efforts  du gvt.
D'ailleurs  cela    vaut pour toute l'Afrique ,mme l ou il n' y avait pas de colons mais  des compagnies coloniales prives(Maroc, Tunisie, Sngal entre autres )  et si les algriens  sont (mais ca change) plus  franciss c'est du  la  frquentation des nombreux colons .

1 sicle & demi, ca remonte  la naissance de mon arrire grand pre ce qui est trop court mme pour faire prendre un accent polonais  tes petits enfants.


Tu  remontes  jusqu'au 12 sicle pour l' Inde(faute d'arguments).
Alors sache que ce sont des empereurs mongols qui ont tendu l'islam en Inde(Taj Mahal) ,aprs leur conversion et encore l'hindouisme  subsiste  aujourd'hui.
Par  contre la sdition religieuse a t  invente par les colons anglais au moment de l'indpendance (diviser pour rgner),puisque pakistanais ,bengalis et hindouiste   une mme ethnie, vivaient  en paix .

Pour  ce qui  est  des dirigeants  arabes mentionns ,la plupart ont tt la culture des mtropoles ,par contre les populations ont tt des louves ignorantes et donc sont rests ignorantes et arrirs .
A  des societs arriers  & rests arrieres par la faute de la colonisation qui est capitaliste dans l'ame , on ne peut demander la lune.
On   ne peut blamer tes  enfants  s'ils sont analphabtes , le blme  s'il y en a un,est adresser  leur pre.
Regarde les rares pays non coloniss comme l'Ethiopie ,l'Arabie Saoudie ,l'Afghanistan ,l'arriration est encore plus pousse,

----------


## MABROUKI

rebonjour

Comme  l'editeur Flammarion ne rentre pas chez moi pour cause de prix prohibitif chez nous ,peux tu m'envoyer un exemplaire de ce livre en pdf .

Il a l'air allechant ,surtout les photos d'epoque .

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est toi  qui est en pleine  confusion  mentale quand  tu essaies d'argumenter ,de "RESONNER" comme un tambour.
> La lacit   est  un principe de tolrance religieuse  dit  de LIBERTE DE CONSCIENE  (liberte comprend beaucoup de liberts entre autres) 
> Dont le plus grand dfenseur Franais est Voltaire,mais pas que francais)
> De  l  le  confondre  avec un Etat  particulier qui est un pouvoir politique  INSTITUE  dots  de pouvoirs de police, il y a un monde.


Je n'ai toujours parl que du principe de lacit, je ne l'ai jamais confondu avec un tat particulier. O as-tu lu a ? 




> Ce  que  finalement  tu confond  c'est  un principe idologique et  sa matrialisation politique (incarnation politique  spcifique).


Encore une fois, o as-tu lu a ?




> Enfin pour ta gouverne de "resonneur"  dans le vide :les USA , la  GB ,de fait, sont laques, ou la  libert de conscience est totale, sans pour autant empcher  que Trump prte serment sur la Bible , la Reine  Elisabeth termine  ses  discours  par  God Save  the Queen.


Et alors, tu en conclues quoi ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Je n'ai toujours parl que du principe de lacit, je ne l'ai jamais confondu avec un tat particulier. O as-tu lu a ? 
> 
> 
> Encore une fois, o as-tu lu a ?
> 
> 
> Et alors, tu en conclues quoi ?


J'en  conclus  ce qui doit etre conclus : le vide abyssal dans  certaines tetes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'en  conclus  ce qui doit etre conclus : le vide abyssal dans  certaines tetes.


Et oui, c'est le mme constat depuis le dbut de cette discussion sur la lacit. Incapable d'argumenter raisonnablement tu te rfugies dans les insultes et des affirmations premptoires sans finalement expliquer ce que tu veux dire,  supposer que tu aies quelque chose  dire d'intelligible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'Algrie, notre aventure la plus onreuse et la plus amre


Ouais c'est vrai que la France a perdu beaucoup d'argent en crant l'Algrie.
a ne nous a rien apport de positif. C'est de l'argent qui aurait t mieux utilis en France. La colonisation n'a du profiter qu' quelque familles trs riches, le peuple franais n'a rien gagn dans l'histoire.






> Donc je pense que l'Islam conqurant a dsquilibrs les pakistanais eux aussi.


La religion musulmane ne rend pas forcment les gens mchants. Mais de temps en temps des chefs utilisent la religion pour justifier n'importe quoi (les croisades, les guerres de Bush (George Bush: 'God told me to end the tyranny in Iraq'), israel, etc).
Et si c'tait le cas qu'est-ce qu'on pourrait faire ? Plus une religion est critiqu plus a renforce la foi des pratiquants.




> Ni Nasser, ni Saddam Hussein, ni Kadhafi et ni Haffez El Assad n'taient pilots depuis l'tranger


Je ne connais pas Nasser, mais par contre je sais que Kadhafi tait bon pour la Libye, Assad est bon pour la Syrie, Saddam Hussein tait bon pour l'Irak. (aprs eux c'tait pire)
La France tait pote avec les 3 d'ailleurs.



Tiens c'est marrant en cherchant ces photos, j'ai trouv un article rcent :
Un ancien chef de lespionnage britannique : Chirac a reu des millions de dollars de Saddam Hussein pour sopposer  la guerre en Irak

Depuis la mort de Kadhafi la Libye s'est effondr, les choses ont galement empir en Irak, mais heureusement la Syrie a tenu, mme si il y a encore des terroristes qui foutent la merde :
Plus de 2.000 personnes dtenues par des terroristes  Idlib, alerte la Dfense russe
La Syrie plonge dans le noir aprs une attaque terroriste contre un gazoduc




> A un moment le pauvre musulman doit prendre ses responsabilits et admettre qu'il se choisit souvent un tyran, un roi ou un musulman comme chef


Il y a des populations musulmanes qui ne posent pas problme, comme peut-tre en Indonsie, en Libye (sous Kadhafi), en Syrie, au Ymen.
Ils sont en guerre contre les islamistes l-bas.
Indonsie, musulmans contre islamistes



> Dbut octobre, la police indonsienne a tu cinq membres prsums dun rseau terroriste sur lle de Sumatra. Toutefois, *la menace islamiste serait en recul  la satisfaction des organisations musulmanes, qui craignent lamalgame*. De fait, lIndonsie est plus connue pour ses attentats que pour son lection prsidentielle au suffrage universel.


L si des terroristes attaquent des membres du gouvernement a doit bien vouloir dire que le gouvernement ne partage pas les ides des terroristes :
Yemen : l'Etat islamique revendique l'attentat contre les membres du gouvernement

L'ombre de Kadhafi plane sur le Sahel, ravag par les attaques terroristes depuis sa disparition

Les terroristes sont gnralement financs par des puissances extrieures, par exemple Hillary Clinton reconnait que les USA ont cr Al Qaeda :


Tout l'occident a aid les terroristes en Syrie :
Franois Hollande confirme avoir livr des armes aux rebelles en Syrie
Moscou: les armes US en Syrie sont majoritairement entre les mains des terroristes



> La majorit des armes livres par les tats-Unis en Syrie sont tombes entre les mains du Front al-Nosra* et de Daech*, qui cherchaient  renverser Bachar el-Assad, a indiqu le ministre russe de la Dfense.


Pourquoi Isral a arm des rebelles syriens

Il y a d'autres histoires louches comme le printemps arabe par exemple :
Printemps arabe : l'islamisme n'est pas forcment l'ennemi de la dmocratie



> Instauration de la charia en Libye aprs la mort de Mouammar Kadhafi, victoire du parti islamiste Ennahda aux premires lections libres en Tunisie L'Occident s'inquite, mais est-ce bien grave, si le printemps arabe vire rvolution islamiste ?


Est-ce que les peuples voulaient vraiment l'instauration de la charia ?

Les terroristes sont les ennemis des musulmans.
En France il y a beaucoup de musulmans trs bien intgr qui s'en foutent totalement des caricatures. Ceux qui critiquent les caricatures sont contre productif, car plus elles seront critiques, plus elles seront visible.

Enfin bref, il va y avoir d'autres attaques terroristes, on va beaucoup parler du danger islamiste, a va clipser le problme principal qui est la crise conomique.
Dans les annes 1980 des gens avaient anticip le problme, ils avaient compris que faire venir trop de migrants allait mal finir. Mais les gouvernements successifs en ont fait venir de plus en plus et rien n'tait fait pour les intgrer.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ouais c'est vrai que la France a perdu beaucoup d'argent en crant l'Algrie.
> a ne nous a rien apport de positif. C'est de l'argent qui aurait t mieux utilis en France. La colonisation n'a du profiter qu' quelque familles trs riches, le peuple franais n'a rien gagn dans l'histoire.


J'ai  dja  dit que  l'auteur  de cette vido  est  un falsificateur de bas tage de l'histoire africaine  gages   evidemment et qu'il en a contre l'Algerie.
D'abord  la France n'as pas cr  l'Algrie  ,ce sont les ottomans depuis leur installation en Afrique du Nord en 1492(la Reconquista limine les derniers roitelets des  taifas d'Andalousie ou Espagne  morcel&  dit "moulouk atawaif" ) .
L'empire ottoman en pleine expansion en Mediterrane (depuis la prise de Constantinople en 1500) se heurte aux Habsbourg de Charles Quint qui veulent etendre la Reconquista en Afrique du Nord .Tous les ports algriens et tunisiens sont occups par des garnisons espagnoles.
L'empire ottoman  met fin  ces occupations appuys par les populations locales qui sont musulmans rappelons-le,car les 2 empires menent des guerres sur font religieux.
Les frontieres de l'Algerie ,donc de l'Etat Algerien sont etabies par eux,dans les limites  actuelles et datent de 3 siecles et demi ottomans +1 siecle & demi francais  soit 5  siecles .
Les chroniques locales turques dilomatiques europeenes l'attestent
 L'ide que la   France a cr l'Algrie  est un poncif  qui a la vie dure  , et il est du  la propagande des   colons  videmment.
Un  conseil  si tu veux   connaitre l'Histoire de l'Afrique  du Nord il y a Charles Andr Julien(Histoire de l'Afrique du Nord), un vrai historien et un universitaire qui a pass sa vie  compulser les chroniques arabes ,turques et europennes.

----------


## Mat.M

> bonjour
> C'est un tribun populaire hors-pair ,bon pour galvaniser les foules et mener une rvolte populaire, voire amorcer une rvolution, mais trs, trs  mauvais pour gouverner .


comme j'apprcie de vous lire Mr Mabrouki.
Bref tout est dit dans votre description.
Pour ce qui est d'tre mauvais pour gouverner il faut savoir que nombre politiques ne sont pas intresss d'tre dans un gouvernement.
Parce que faire partie d'une formation politique a leur permet d'exister quelque part

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le  code  civil algrien  ne contient rien du tout de ce que tu penses ou croit.
> Les  dispositions  du code  civil  relatives   la charia ne concernent que les dispositions relatives au mariage &  l'hritage.
> 
> Il n' y a aucune disposition du code civil algrien qui punit l'apostasie ni l'homosexualit , mme si les imams vituprent contre le "LIOUAT"(homosexualit)  ou la "REDDA"(apostasie).


Ce n'est pas ce que mes souvenirs me disent,  moins que je ne confondre apostasie avec proslytisme. Mais en tout cas, tu admets que certains cots ancestraux existent.
Question, qu'arriverait-il si quelqu'un exhibait une caricature du prophte ?




> La  France pour le peu  de temps  qu'elle  est rest en Algrie  n'as rien pu faire, sans compter que les  intrts des colons entravaient les  efforts  du gvt.


Il n'y a pas que les colons, la population algrienne a triple en 100 ans (et certains parlent de gnocide  ::roll:: ), et la moiti doit avoir moins de 20 ans. Or il y a bien un plan d'instruction prvoyant, par exemple en 1944 850 000 scolarisations mais qui avec la seconde guerre. Et non seulement les musulmans taient trs mfiants vis  vis de l'cole publique craignant (avec raison) que l'on ne cherche  dculturer leur progniture, mais en plus les indpendantistes vont dtruire 3000 coles aprs 1962.





> D'ailleurs  cela    vaut pour toute l'Afrique ,mme l ou il n' y avait pas de colons mais  des compagnies coloniales prives(Maroc, Tunisie, Sngal entre autres )  et si les algriens  sont (mais ca change) plus  franciss c'est du  la  frquentation des nombreux colons .
> 
> 1 sicle & demi, ca remonte  la naissance de mon arrire grand pre ce qui est trop court mme pour faire prendre un accent polonais  tes petits enfants.


Possible pour les colons, je n'ai connu que Albert Camus. Et quand toute Algrie parlera arabe, vous serez tous heureux et aurez beaucoup d'enfants.

Tu  remontes  jusqu'au 12 sicle pour l' Inde (faute d'arguments).
Alors sache que ce sont des empereurs mongols qui ont tendu l'islam en Inde(Taj Mahal) ,aprs leur conversion et encore l'hindouisme  subsiste  aujourd'hui.

Evidemment, je n'ai jamais dit que cela s'tait fait en 1 an ou mme 5, car quand on prtend conqurir le sous continent le plus peupl au monde, on va se salir les mains et pendant longtemps. Alors tout le monde a des cadavres dans son placard, la rpublique comme les autres,  cela fait beaucoup de cadavres et laisse songeur quand certains prtendent que l'islam rempli de paix et d'amour, ou que les berbres taient plus sauvages avant.




> Par  contre la sdition religieuse a t  invente par les colons anglais au moment de l'indpendance (diviser pour rgner),puisque pakistanais ,bengalis et hindouiste   une mme ethnie, vivaient  en paix .


Le viceroy Mountbatten aurait donc divis pour rgner alors qu'il prend conseil auprs des diverses communauts (indienne, musulmane, sikh) au congrs et qu'il avait mandat pour raliser l'indpendance si possible en ne divisant pas, d'o te viens cette ide ? 
Ce sont bien les dirigeants islamistes a commencer par Muhammad Ali Jinnah qui ont demand -et obtenu- la partition, et ce n'est pas l'arme britannique qui l'a ralis. Ce dont il tait trs fier, on le comprend.





> Pour  ce qui  est  des dirigeants  arabes mentionns ,la plupart ont tt la culture des mtropoles ,par contre les populations ont tt des louves ignorantes et donc sont rests ignorantes et arrirs.
> A  des societs arriers  & rests arrieres par la faute de la colonisation qui est capitaliste dans l'ame , on ne peut demander la lune.
> On   ne peut blamer tes  enfants  s'ils sont analphabtes , le blme  s'il y en a un,est adresser  leur pre.
> Regarde les rares pays non coloniss comme l'Ethiopie ,l'Arabie Saoudie ,l'Afghanistan ,l'arriration est encore plus pousse,


C'est pour cela qu'en occident et particulirement en France, l'instruction publique est sacro-saine,  enfin tait, parce que l'Education Nationale n'a jamais dfendu un prof contre un parent d'lve.
D'o le malaise ressenti quand on tue un prof de cette manire, c'ets le retour de la barbarie et l'arroseur arros.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ce n'est pas ce que mes souvenirs me disent,  moins que je ne confondre apostasie avec proslytisme. Mais en tout cas, tu admets que certains cots ancestraux existent.
> Question, qu'arriverait-il si quelqu'un exhibait une caricature du prophte ?
> 
> 
> 
> Il n'y a pas que les colons, la population algrienne a triple en 100 ans (et certains parlent de gnocide ), et la moiti doit avoir moins de 20 ans. Or il y a bien un plan d'instruction prvoyant, par exemple en 1944 850 000 scolarisations mais qui avec la seconde guerre. Et non seulement les musulmans taient trs mfiants vis  vis de l'cole publique craignant (avec raison) que l'on ne cherche  dculturer leur progniture, mais en plus les indpendantistes vont dtruire 3000 coles aprs 1962.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lien pour le code  civil  algrien versus napolonien (il s'agit de dispositions relatives aux obligations commerciales):

https://www.interieur.gov.dz/index.p...tat-civil.html

lien pour le  code de la famille  conforme au droit et fiqh (jurisprudence musulmane tradionnelle):
https://www.joradp.dz/trv/ffam.pdf

Le   proslytisme  dans  des lieux  autre que les lieux de  culte agrs par l'tat (mosque, synagogue, ou eglise ) est interdit et il est trait comme un acte de propagande de nature politique  pouvant troubler l'ordre public   cause  des islamistes .
Il  va    de soi  que la caricature publique  d'un prophte quel qu'il  soit  relve  de cet ordre.
caricaturer  un prophte   mort et enterr ,  publiquement ? ridicule.
caricaturer  Marx  mort & enterr  publiquement ? ridicule.
La  caricature  ,art moqueur , s'adresse aux vivants .En l'espce caricaturer Marx ne peut signifier autre chose que se moquer de tous les  communistes vivants.
Les  communistes  peuvent  se sentir offenss par certaines saillies et ester en justice, et les plus violents d'entrer peuvent tre tents de tabasser le caricaturiste ,s'ils le  souponnent de les dneiger.
Les partisans du   FN  font  bien des coups quand la propagande de dnigrement dpasse le seuil ,meme si son chef n'est pas un prophte & le FN  un simple parti.
C'est  aussi   simple  que  cela .

Ce plan  de  scolarisation  a t propos par le gvt De Gaulle  la liberation ,mais a t rejet  par l'assemble locale  des colons  dite "Dlgations Financires" d'Algrie ,et l'Algrie  l'epoque(1 siecle & demi) ne comptait qu'au maximum  20 milles enfants indignes scolariss uniquement dans le primaire (le secondaire n'etait pas accessible aux indignes et le suprieur se rduisait  la Facult de Lettres et Droit d'Alger).
D'ailleurs ce   plan  est rest   mort n  &  il a fallu   attendre  le  retour de mon General  en 1958  pour ractiver ce plan colossal ,grce auquel celui qui vous parle est scolaris  9 ans.
Mais  c'tait trop tard .
Les  indpendantistes au contraire  ont demand  des cooprants francais et moyen-orientaux pour faire face aux rentres scolaires, avec 40 lves par classe.
Le vice-roi Lord Mountbatten tait   bien  le roi d'un royaume  indien unifie  qui existait avant l'arrive des englishes .
Pourquoi  se fait-il   subitement  qu'au dpart de  ce vice-roi bienfaiteur Anglais ,les hindoues se divisent en factions religieuses (hindouistes, musulmans, sikhs).Cela doit interroger.
L     ou sont passs les  anglais  ,il    y a toujours des bombes  retardement : Inde, Birmanie, Afrique du Sud, Kenya, Nigeria(guerre du Biafra), Soudan, Ymen (guerre du nord et sud en 1967),Irak (Kowet) rcemment, Palestine (Isral) & d'autres.

J'ai l'impression  que tu dfends ton gvt(qui  certaines priodes de l'histoire n'est pas dfendable), en voulant dfendre ton pays(ce qui est lgitime)  ,mais attention un pays ne se confond pas avec son gvt(ses dirigeants)

----------


## Ryu2000

En ce moment la justice s'occupe de Sarkozy et elle commence  s'occuper de Melenchon :
Quand les juges sintressent aux finances de Jean-Luc Mlenchon
Si a se trouve on va entendre parler de ces histoires jusqu'en mai 2022  ::P: 

C'est marrant comme les timings de la justice bnficient souvent  Macron, c'tait particulirement flagrant avec l'affaire Fillon.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les mdias attaquent Mlenchon :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon sme le trouble avec ses dclarations  propos des attentats et  vnements gravissimes  prcdant les lections



> Vous verrez que dans la dernire semaine de la campagne prsidentielle, nous aurons un grave incident ou un meurtre. Cela a t Merah en 2012. Cela a t lattentat la dernire semaine sur les Champs-Elyses. Avant, on avait eu Papy Voise dont plus personne na jamais entendu parler aprs. Tout a, cest crit davance. Nous aurons le petit personnage sorti du chapeau. *Nous aurons lvnement gravissime qui va une fois de plus, permettre de montrer du doigt les musulmans et dinventer une guerre civile.* Voil, cest bateau tout a.


D'un ct c'est vrai qu'il est arriv  plusieurs reprises qu'un attentat ait lieu peu de temps avant une lection (et pas qu'en France). Je ne sais pas pourquoi les terroristes aiment bien passer  l'acte  ce moment l  ::P: 

Si il n'y a pas d'attentat d'ici  la prsidentielle, Melenchon aura l'air con.

====
Il y a un autre truc qui pourrait provoquer une guerre civile. En ce moment ont voit des maghrbins tre trs raciste envers des noirs.
lisabeth Lvy - Agression de Cergy : "on peut donc tre racis et raciste"



> Un livreur UberEats a t violemment agress, physiquement comme par le verbe. Un Maghrbin s'en prend donc  un Noir, *revendiquant firement l'histoire esclavagiste de l'Algrie et multipliant les insultes infmes.* Ce qui peut sembler tre un fait divers percute de plein fouet l'idologie progressiste, intersectionnelle, qui sous-tendait que seul le mle blanc tait un raciste en puissance.


VIDO. Une cliente profre des insultes racistes envers une employe, Carrefour porte plainte



> * Sale ngresse. Sale noire* . Une cliente a profr des insultes racistes envers une employe dun magasin de lenseigne Carrefour  Annemasse en Haute-Savoie, jeudi 3 juin. La vido de cette scne dune trentaine de secondes, filme par un tmoin, a rapidement fait le tour des rseaux sociaux, suscitant lindignation des internautes.
> 
> Face aux nombreuses ractions qua suscites lvnement, la cliente a envoy une rponse audio, rendue publique,  lauteur de la vido amateur, pour justifier ses propos.  Je ne suis pas raciste du tout, assne-t-elle. Je suis de conviction musulmane, je suis Africaine comme elle. *Cest elle qui ma trait de maghrbine prostitue et de voleuse alors que je ntais pas en train de voler.*


J'imagine que des propos de ce genre sont prononcs parfois en France, c'est bizarre d'en faire des articles. On a un peu l'impression que les mdias essaient d'aggraver les tensions entre maghrbins et noirs.

----------


## Gunny

Quel foutage de gueule cette histoire. Mlenchon parle clairement ici de rcupration de tragdies par les mdias et les politiques (chose qui crve absolument les yeux en ce moment), pas d'un complot "false flag". Ce qui est exactement ce dont je parlais dans l'autre topic il y a quelques jours. J'en connais un qui doit flipper de se retrouver au second tour face  Mlenchon plutt que Le Pen...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mlenchon parle clairement ici de rcupration de tragdies par les mdias et les politiques


Si c'est a il l'a mal formul, pourquoi il n'a pas dit quelque chose de plus clair comme "chaque jour il se produit plusieurs faits divers, les mdias peuvent en mettre certains en avant pour crer de l'islamophobie" ?

Effectivement les mdias peuvent mettre des sujets en avant, comme en ce moment avec le racisme anti noir chez les maghrbins.

----------


## Mingolito

Mlenchon devient de plus en plus fou  lier c'est clair

*Attentats avant les lections : Jean-Luc Mlenchon "dans un dlire qui nie toute ralit"*




________________________________________________________

*"C'est odieux"*

"Vous verrez que dans la dernire semaine de la campagne prsidentielle, nous aurons un grave incident ou un meurtre. Cela a t Merah en 2012. Cela a t l'attentat la dernire semaine sur les Champs-Elyses. Avant, on avait eu Papy Voise dont plus personne na jamais entendu parler aprs. Tout a, cest crit davance", a avanc Jean-Luc Mlenchon sur France Inter. "Nous aurons lvnement gravissime qui va, une fois de plus, permettre de montrer du doigt les musulmans et dinventer une guerre civile. Voil !"

"A l'entendre, ce serait de faux attentats ou des attentats organiss par des candidats aux lections. On est dans un dlire qui nie toute ralit ! Bien sr que tout est fait pour viter les attentats. Donc, c'est quelque chose qui est choquant, qui est une insulte aux victimes, qui est une insulte aux forces de l'ordre", a dplor sur Europe 1 Guillaume Denoix de Saint-Marc, directeur de l'Association franaise des victimes de terrorisme. "On parle d'un drame qui vise la socit dans son entier. Le fait qu'on le banalise pour en faire un outil politique, c'est odieux." 

________________________________________________________

En fait c'est une trs bonne nouvelle, comme il a dtruit le parti communiste en crant son fork communiste  sa botte, un parti soumis au despote stalinien et donc 100% antidmocratique, le fait qu'il soit fou  lier dcrdibilise totalement l'extrme gauche, et avec le PS atomis par la malfaisance de l'escroc notoire Mitterrand puis l'incomptence du grotesque et ridicule Hollande, la gauche est  terre, c'est bien, la gauche c'est a qui ruine l'conomie d'un pays.

----------


## virginieh

C'est pas une bonne nouvelle,  cause de lui il va probablement y avoir un attentat  quelques jours du premier tour.
Parce qu'il y en aura au moins un qui va se dire "ah ouais, c'est le bon moment pour faire parler de moi et de mon acte"
Donc pour le (ou les) attentats qu'il y aura  moins de 2 semaines du premier tour il en sera en partie responsable.

Puis s'il n'y a pas de complot visant  faire des attentats avant les prsidentielles les journalistes en rajoutent aussi beaucoup.
En 2017 par exemple c'tait  peine un fait divers, un policier qui se fait attaquer au couteau, et lagresseur est arrt (ou tu, flemme de chercher). 
C'tait le jeudi avant l'lection, et toute la soire et tout le vendredi (aprs ils avaient plus le droit  cause du vote  venir justement) les politiques se sont tous "mus" de cette agression.
Mais l'histoire mritait pas vraiment le nom d'attentat terroriste c'est juste que a en arrangeait bien certain.

Je crois pas du tout que a ai t arrang, par contre si a avait pas t a, les journaliste auraient peut tre ressorti un autre fait divers qu'ils auraient mont en pingle.

----------


## Mingolito

Ta thse ne tient pas car 90% de journalistes sont de gauche. S'ils font du "sensationnalisme" c'est parce que c'est le seul moyen d'attirer l'attention sur eux, pour leur carrire, ca n'a pas de vise politique. Quand ils ont une vise politique dans 90% des cas il font un article de gauche ou pire encore du "moralisme"  deux balles, car les journalistes sont nuls en conomie.

----------


## virginieh

> Ta thse ne tient pas car 90% de journalistes sont de gauche. S'ils font du "sensationnalisme" c'est parce que c'est le seul moyen d'attirer l'attention sur eux, pour leur carrire, ca n'a pas de vise politique. Quand ils ont une vise politique dans 90% des cas il font un article de gauche ou pire encore du "moralisme"  deux balles, car les journalistes sont nuls en conomie.


A quel moment j'ai parl des INTENTIONS des journalistes ou dit qu'ils avaient un objectif sur le sujet ?
J'ai dit qu'ils en avaient rajout, et que les politiques avaient saut sur l'occasion pour grappiller du temps d'antenne, et eux par contre pour rcuprer ce fait divers  des fins politique .

Ou je les ai accus d'autre chose que d'avoir fait du sensationnalisme (merci le mot m'chappait) ?

----------


## Mingolito

ok, ben tu sais cette technique a existait dj il y a dj 2700 ans  Athnes, donc c'est pas vraiment nouveau.

Bon il en reste pas moins que Mlenchon est un dangereux fou  lier  ::ptdr::  (merci pour les moins raah j'aime a ! )

----------


## Mingolito

"Tout le monde stonne des propos de Jean-Luc Mlenchon sur Inter hier, mais personne ne sest tonn des propos tout aussi tranges diffuss quelques heures avant sur sa chane Youtube"

https://twitter.com/Qofficiel/status...79183123808256

Toute la France se fou de lui sur twitter, il est clair que la ca relve de la psychiatrie !

----------


## Ryu2000

Je pense que c'est un accident et pas un sabotage, mais le jour o il faudra trouver des arguments pour justifier la privatisation d'Orange cette histoire va probablement ressortir.
L'UE nous met la pression pour qu'on privatise le plus de services possible, la SNCF est en train de se faire privatiser, EDF est en train de se faire privatiser, un jour ce sera le tour d'Orange, et peut-tre mme de Pole Emploi. Le systme de retraite va se dgrader et il faudra souscrire  un fond de pension priv.

Quand on veut privatise une entreprise on dit qu'elle est inefficace.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je pense que c'est un accident et pas un sabotage, mais le jour o il faudra trouver des arguments pour justifier la privatisation d'Orange cette histoire va probablement ressortir.
> L'UE nous met la pression pour qu'on privatise le plus de services possible, la SNCF est en train de se faire privatiser, EDF est en train de se faire privatiser, un jour ce sera le tour d'Orange, et peut-tre mme de Pole Emploi. Le systme de retraite va se dgrader et il faudra souscrire  un fond de pension priv.
> 
> Quand on veut privatise une entreprise on dit qu'elle est inefficace.


Ryu,

Tout le monde se fout de lui parce que Orange a fait longtemps que c'est priv  ::): 

L'tat est actionnaire minoritaire... donc la justification de la privatisation... ca fait bien rire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ... la justification de la privatisation... ca fait bien rire.


Et a ne devrait pas. Ce n'est pas parce que a date que a porte  rire, ni que les consquences en soient limites. Les privatisations a engendre des maintenance  bas coups, avec des prestataires extrieurs, qui obtiennent les contrats en sous-estimant les cots et qui ne font que le minimum, voire moins.
Donc, non, a fait pas "bien rire".  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'tat est actionnaire minoritaire...


Apparemmet a reprsente 23% donc ce n'est pas rien.
Orange ne souhaite pas une sortie de lEtat de son capital mais se prpare  toute ventualit



> A lheure o lEtat dtient toujours 23% dOrange via la BPI, le PDG de loprateur historique prpare le groupe  toute ventualit mais sa conviction est fonde, un dsengagement nest pas souhait.
> 
> La privatisation dOrange, un serpent de mer. *En mai 2017, Emmanuel Macron a relanc le dbat en estimant que la participation de lEtat au capital dOrange pourrait  voluer  car loprateur historique  nest ni une entreprise du secteur nuclaire ou de la dfense, ni une entreprise assurant un service public en monopole* . Dans ce contexte, le PDG dOrange na pas alors cart la possibilit pour lEtat , dtre amen "  envisager un dsengagement de Orange, total ou partiel" , compte tenu de la situation des finances publiques et des besoins dinvestissements. Orange se disait alors prt  cette ventualit mais quen est-il aujourdhui ? Invit de La Salam ce matin sur France Inter, le patron de loprateur historique a laiss une porte ouverte mais nespre pas une sortie de lEtat :  Cela nappartient pas  moi de dcider ce que lEtat doit faire, ce que je constate cest quil y a beaucoup doprateurs dans le monde o lEtat nest pas prsent au capital, lEtat a dailleurs dautres moyens de peser sur ce secteur, mais cest bien davoir lEtat actionnaire, cela a beaucoup davantages, avec quelques inconvnients  certains moments, mon job, cest de prparer lentreprise  toute ventualit. Mais ce nest pas mon souhait, ni celui des salaris dOrange, a t-il affirm.


====
Melenchon essaie la clbre technique du "changement de sujet" :
Qui est Papacito, le youtubeur toulousain accus d'appel au meurtre par Jean-Luc Mlenchon ?



> En pleine polmique concernant ses propos sur l'affaire Merah, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a dnonc ce lundi soir le Youtubeur Papacito, qu'il accuse d'"appel au meurtre".


a peut fonctionner comme stratgie, mais ce n'est pas vident  mettre en place.
Si les projecteurs mdiatique ciblent tous Papacito, Melenchon pourra respirer, mais pour combien de temps ?
La justice pourrait relancer l'enqute sur la surfacturation lors de la campagne de 2017 par exemple. (au pire il doit y avoir d'autres dossiers en stock)

----------


## Mingolito

* La France insoumise monte au crneau pour dfendre Jean-Luc Mlenchon*




< Au lendemain des propos de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, vivement critiqu pour avoir prdit un  grave incident ou un meurtre  peu avant la prsidentielle en voquant notamment lauteur djihadiste des tueries de Toulouse et de Montauban, Mohamed Merah, Clmentine Autain a assur lundi 7 juin que le chef de file de La France insoumise (LFI) visait par ces propos  lextrme droite .

La tte de liste de LFI aux rgionales en Ile-de-France a exprim sur CNews sa  solidarit profonde avec les victimes, notamment de lattentat de Mohamed Merah . Mais  dautres ont volontairement mal compris et dform ses propos , qui taient  ramasss  dans  une mission dune heure , a-t-elle ajout, assurant que  Jean-Luc Mlenchon nest pas complotiste  et  ne minimise pas ces attentats .

Jean-Luc Mlenchon sme le trouble avec ses dclarations  propos des attentats et  vnements gravissimes  prcdant les lections
 Ce quil a voulu dire, cest que les assassins qui font a savent  quel moment ils le font , a fait valoir la dpute LFI de Seine-Saint-Denis, disant partager ce point de vue. Et  ce quil visait, cest lextrme droite , qui  instrumentalise ce qui arrive () pour affirmer des propos xnophobes, liberticides, antirpublicains . Faisant valoir  les combats humanistes  de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, elle a dplor les critiques pendant que la prsidente du Rassemblement national (RN), Marine Le Pen,  distille un venin qui divise le pays .

 La croisade anti-Mlenchon se poursuit , a renchri le numro deux de LFI, Adrien Quatennens, dans un tweet, assurant que le leader du mouvement  dnonait linstrumentalisation, prvisible, crite davance, de tels vnements en priode lectorale .

*Des propos  inadmissibles* 

M. Mlenchon a dabord souhait dimanche dans lmission  Questions politiques  (France Inter-Le Monde-Franceinfo) quEmmanuel Macron  se reprsente , car  on aura de quoi dire  sur son  bilan , avant de juger que  sinon, on nous sort un autre petit Macron du chapeau ,  invent[]  par  le systme .  Vous verrez que dans la dernire semaine de la campagne prsidentielle, nous aurons un grave incident ou un meurtre , a-t-il poursuivi en voquant notamment  Merah en 2012 .

Patrick Klugman, avocat de plusieurs parties civiles au procs des attentats de janvier 2015, a prvenu lundi sur Twitter quil saisirait la justice si M. Mlenchon ne retirait pas ses propos.


Latifa Ibn Ziaten, dont le fils militaire a t tu par Mohammed Merad, les a jugs dimanche  inadmissibles , dans un tweet relay notamment par le premier secrtaire du Parti socialiste (PS), Olivier Faure.


 Raconter des horreurs et prendre ceux qui sen indignent pour des cons. a ne marchera pas. () Du balai, le complotiste ! , a lanc lundi Amine El Khatmi, prsident du mouvement Printemps rpublicain.

Au sein du gouvernement, la ministre dlgue  la citoyennet, Marlne Schiappa, a dnonc lundi sur BFM-TV  un mlange de paranoa et de complotisme .  Linsinuation, cest la ngation de la dmocratie , a estim le secrtaire dEtat franais aux affaires europennes, Clment Beaune, tandis que celui au numrique, Cdric O, dnonait un  naufrage politique et rpublicain . Pour le candidat LRM aux rgionales en Ile-de-France, Laurent Saint-Martin, le leader de LFI  a franchi une ligne carlate dans les valeurs de la Rpublique .

A droite, Michel Barnier, Les Rpublicains (LR), a jug ces propos  indignes de la Rpublique, indignes du respect que lon doit aux victimes . M. Mlenchon a rpondu aux critiques ds dimanche en estimant que  les complotistes anticomplotistes sont de sortie .  Ils nient que les assassins font leur coup au moment qui fait parler deux. Propos ineptes. A moins que ce soit pour les couvrir , a-t-il tweet.>


Si les membres des "insoumis" ne sont pas capable de voir  quel point leur leader dit "le petit dictateur de carton pte" est  ce point fou et dangereux, juste bon pour l'asile, c'est qu'ils sont complment con, mais a on le savais dj  ::ptdr::

----------


## David_g

> ====
> Melenchon essaie la clbre technique du "changement de sujet" :
> Qui est Papacito, le youtubeur toulousain accus d'appel au meurtre par Jean-Luc Mlenchon ?


Genre c'est bnin d'avoir un mec qui fait des vidos pour expliquer que faudrait foutre des coups de couteau aux gens qui votent  gauche, et que de toute faon s'ils sont pas content, c'est pas grave j'ai un flingue (ce type ayant qui plus est de l'audience).
 ::roll:: 

EDIT : ajout d'un "pas" manquant

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Toute la France se fou de lui sur twitter, il est clair que la ca relve de la psychiatrie !


J'ai connu quelqu'un qui tait installateur de lignes tlphoniques au temps de France tlcom. Il m'a dit que durant plusieurs mois de suite ils leurs manquaient toujours des fournitures pour faire leur travail et c'tait la premire fois que cela arrivait. Donc leur travail avait du retard. Et bizarrement, c'est juste suite  cette priode qu'il y a eu une enqute de satisfaction auprs des utilisateurs qui a conclu qu'il fallait privatiser pour avoir un meilleur service. Il n'avait pas l'air fou quand il m'a dit cela, mais plutt l'air d'un mec en colre qui s'tait pris un gros foutage de gueule, tout comme ses collgues...

Alors videmment on ne peut rien dire sur la panne d'Orange, mais sur le principe il y a souvent des sabotages organiss pour justifier des privatisations ou mme des licenciements dans le priv, et cela passe souvent par un manque d'investissement pour provoquer un manque d'efficacit/comptitivit. Ou parfois on "rorganise" les services pour prcisment les dsorganiser et rendre le travail impossible, en bref on fait chier le monde pour dgouter les salaris. 

Et ce n'est pas du complotisme hasardeux, pour preuve Didier Lombard, ex pdg de France Telecom a t condamn  un an de prison pour harclement moral ayant pouss des salaris au suicide :



> Lancien PDG de France Tlcom a cop, ce vendredi 20 dcembre, dun an de prison dont quatre mois ferme. Il a dcid de faire appel. Lentreprise est condamne  une amende de 75 000 . Ils taient jugs pour harclement moral institutionnel qui avait pouss plusieurs salaris au suicide.
> 
> Lancien PDG de France Tlcom Didier Lombard a t condamn, ce vendredi 20 dcembre, par le tribunal correctionnel de Paris  un an de prison dont quatre mois ferme et une amende de 15 000 . Louis-Pierre Wens (ex-numro 2) et Olivier Barberot (ex-DRH) ont cop de la mme peine.
> 
> Quatre autres cadres, responsables territoriaux et  la DRH, sont dclars coupables de  complicit de harclement moral . Ils copent de quatre mois de prison avec sursis et 5 000  damende.

----------


## foetus

> Genre c'est bnin d'avoir un mec qui fait des vidos pour expliquer que faudrait foutre des coups de couteau aux gens qui votent  gauche, et que de toute faon s'ils sont content, c'est pas grave j'ai un flingue (ce type ayant qui plus est de l'audience).


Moi je n'ai pas compris la vido de Papacito  ::oops::  en gros il te dit qu'en cas de rvolution/ guerre civile (srement aprs les prsidentielles 2022), le gaucho avec son lait bio, son boulgour, ses tampax et son magazine Yoga, il ne fera pas long feu.
Dans 1 sens c'est certain  ::mouarf:: 
Et Papacito, te donne galement 1 conseil pour chasser les sangliers (les islamistes) presque gratuitement (1 permis de chasse + 1 arme catgorie C ou D - du bon 12) - srement pour te protger pendant cette suppose rvolution/ guerre civile.

----------


## Gunny

> Moi je n'ai pas compris la vido de Papacito  en gros il te dit qu'en cas de rvolution/ guerre civile (srement aprs les prsidentielles 2022), le gaucho avec son lait bio, son boulgour, ses tampax et son magazine Yoga, il ne fera pas long feu.
> Dans 1 sens c'est certain 
> Et Papacito, te donne galement 1 conseil pour chasser les sangliers (les islamistes) presque gratuitement (1 permis de chasse + 1 arme catgorie C ou D - du bon 12) - srement pour te protger pendant cette suppose rvolution/ guerre civile.


Ou bien... En cas de guerre civile les premiers qui viendront se faire disparatre  3 heures du matin ce seront ceux qui sont arms  ::mrgreen::  Pratique les registres et les permis.
Blague  part, j'ai du mal  imaginer la mme scne avec 2 arabes expliquant comment s'occuper d'un lecteur RN sans avoir le GIGN  leur porte dans l'heure. La violence d'extrme droite est tolre en France.

Et pendant que les mdias se ruent pour traiter Mlenchon de complotiste parce qu'il a os dire que les personnes violentes se servent des mdias pour faire parler d'eux, dans la phrase d'aprs ils piloguent sur la gifle contre le prsident, qui est cette personne, etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans 1 sens c'est certain


Oui c'est absurde comme humour, puisque tu n'as pas plus de chance de te faire tuer si t'es d'extrme gauche.
Les gens comme Papacito exagrent  fond. Nous sommes dans une socit ultra progressiste, et a fait ragir des gens qui trouvent que a va trop loin. Donc ils deviennent aussi extrmiste que les progressiste mais dans l'autre sens.

=====
Edit :
Non mais en fait c'est pas a.
La vido illustre ce qui pourrait se passer si les ides de l'extrme gauche taient appliques (par exemple "dsarmer la police").
Aprs c'est juste de l'humour et a n'appelle pas  la violence.

----------


## David_g

> Oui c'est absurde comme humour, puisque tu n'as pas plus de chance de te faire tuer si t'es d'extrme gauche.
> Les gens comme Papacito exagrent  fond. Nous sommes dans une socit ultra progressiste, et a fait ragir des gens qui trouvent que a va trop loin. Donc ils deviennent aussi extrmiste que les progressiste mais dans l'autre sens.
> 
> =====
> Edit :
> Non mais en fait c'est pas a.
> La vido illustre ce qui pourrait se passer si les ides de l'extrme gauche taient appliques (par exemple "dsarmer la police").
> Aprs c'est juste de l'humour et a n'appelle pas  la violence.


de l'Humour ?  ::vomi::

----------


## Ryu2000

> de l'Humour


Ouais a fait rire plein de gens. C'est un principe simple, nous nous trouvons dans un monde extrmement bien pensant, la socit est fministe, pro migrants, progressiste, etc.
Et a fait marrer des gens de dire des choses politiquement incorrect.
Ce sont des gens qui se sentent attaquer et qui essaient de rsister. Ils pensent que le progressisme est un danger, qui peut dtruire nos civilisations.
Les jeunes d'aujourd'hui sont trop fragile, ils se sentent blesss pour un rien, ils ne tolrent rien, c'est insupportable.

C'est impressionnant de voir  quelle vitesse les murs ont volus, c'est un truc de dingue, je ne sais pas si a vous le fait, mais quand je regarde un film des annes 1980 souvent je me dis "cette rplique ou cette action ne passerait plus aujourd'hui".
Une rplique anodine  l'poque, devient quelque chose d'extrmement violent aujourd'hui.
L'autre truc qui me fait marrer ce sont les anims japonais, on voit des choses qui ne passeraient vraiment pas du tout dans le paradigme occidental actuel.

----------


## Ryu2000

Papacito a gagn en popularit grce  Mlenchon. (il devrait lui envoyer un panier garni en remerciement  ::lol:: )
Sur les rseaux sociaux, le grand gagnant de l'affaire Papacito est Papacito



> Dans le dtail, en trois jours, *le compte YouTube de Papacito a gagn environ 12 000 abonns.* Sa chane comptant au total 120 000 personnes abonnes, cela signifie que *le vidaste a attir 10% de ses "followers" ces trois derniers jours* alors mme que la plupart des vidos de sa chane ont disparu. Elle ne compte plus aujourd'hui que quatre vidos, sans que l'on puisse savoir si c'est leur crateur lui-mme ou la plateforme qui les a retires.
> 
> Sur les autres rseaux, comme Instagram, le bond est moins visible : entre dimanche et mardi, Papacito a gagn 3 211 abonns Instagram, pour un compte suivi par 66 518 personnes au total. 
> 
> En termes de nombre de vues, les vidos de Papacito ont elle aussi enregistr un bond : sur la seule journe de mardi, elles ont t regardes plus de 190 000 fois  contre un peu plus de 25 000 la veille, et seulement 4 400 dimanche.


Parfois t'essaies d'craser quelqu'un et tu le rends plus fort, c'est pour a que, comme d'habitude, Melenchon aurait du fermer sa gueule.
Cela dit l'objectif tait de faire diversion et a a bien fonctionn.  :+1:

----------


## virginieh

> Papacito a gagn en popularit grce  Mlenchon. (il devrait lui envoyer un panier garni en remerciement )
> Sur les rseaux sociaux, le grand gagnant de l'affaire Papacito est Papacito
> 
> 
> Parfois t'essaies d'craser quelqu'un et tu le rends plus fort, c'est pour a que, comme d'habitude, Melenchon aurait du fermer sa gueule.
> Cela dit l'objectif tait de faire diversion et a a bien fonctionn.



Aujourd'hui Ryu dcouvre l'effet Streisand.




> nous nous trouvons dans un monde extrmement bien pensant, la socit est fministe, pro migrants, progressiste, etc.
> Et a fait marrer des gens de dire des choses politiquement incorrect.
> Ce sont des gens qui se sentent attaquer et qui essaient de rsister. Ils pensent que le progressisme est un danger, qui peut dtruire nos civilisations.
> Les jeunes d'aujourd'hui sont trop fragile, ils se sentent blesss pour un rien, ils ne tolrent rien, c'est insupportable.
> 
> C'est impressionnant de voir  quelle vitesse les murs ont volus, c'est un truc de dingue, je ne sais pas si a vous le fait, mais quand je regarde un film des annes 1980 souvent je me dis "cette rplique ou cette action ne passerait plus aujourd'hui".
> Une rplique anodine  l'poque, devient quelque chose d'extrmement violent aujourd'hui.
> L'autre truc qui me fait marrer ce sont les anims japonais, on voit des choses qui ne passeraient vraiment pas du tout dans le paradigme occidental actuel.


C'est vrai que dans les annes 80 les gens taient tellement tolrants. Ils ne seraient jamais sentis agresss ou offusqus s'ils avaient vu dans la rue un couple homo ou de races diffrentes. Jamais ils n'auraient censur quoi que ce soit....

Et il n'y a aucune rplique ou action qui passe maintenant qui ne serait pas passe il y a 40 ans....

Mais tu as raison les gens maintenant sont trop fragiles ils se sentent blesss pour le fait que la bien pensence d'aujourd'hui n'est  plus celle d'il y a 40 ans (et dans le cas de certains c'est mme 50/60 ans) et ils ne le tolrent pas, c'est insupportable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'effet Streisand


Moi je connais, mais va l'expliquer  Mlenchon  ::ptdr::  (quoi que c'tait peut-tre calcul depuis le dbut)




> C'est vrai que dans les annes 80 les gens taient tellement tolrants. Ils ne seraient jamais sentis agresss ou offusqus s'ils avaient vu dans la rue un couple homo ou de races diffrentes.


L'analogie ne fonctionne pas. Je ne vois pas de lien entre les 2 ides.
Aujourd'hui si tu dis quelque chose de raciste ou d'homophobe tu vas avoir de gros problme, et c'est trs bien.

L on a des gens qui restent dans le cadre de la loi et qui se font harceler par des social justice warrior ou des conneries comme a.
a saoul tout le monde ces sottises :
Cancel culture : mme Obama en a marre



> il s'est galement attard sur l'irruption de la cancel culture et *la radicalisation du politiquement correct*, alors que les universits amricaines semblent livres plus que jamais  *ce mouvement qui asphyxie la libert d'opinion et d'expression sur les campus* (comme en tmoignait il y a quelques jours encore un reportage du Figaro  Georgetown).


Il y a des extrmistes intolrants qui foutent la merde. Ils sont ultra minoritaire mais ils ont un pouvoir de nuisance gigantesque, ils sont soutenu par les entreprises.
En plus ils sont contre productif pour leur cause, parce que plus les gens entendront parler de dfense des LGBT, dfense des migrants, etc, plus a les gavera.

Enfin bref, peu importe.
Il y a des sujets plus importants que a, c'est juste que j'ai trouv a drle, que grce  Mlenchon la popularit de Papacito explose (je ne suis pas fan du gars, mais sur ce coup Mlenchon a abus, donc c'est bien fait pour sa gueule, plus sa popularit chutera mieux ce sera  :+1: )

======
Les sondages influent sur l'opinion (en thorie a devrait tre l'inverse, mais beaucoup de chose sont paradoxales aujourd'hui).
Christine Clerc: Jean-Luc Mlenchon est-il le nouveau Jean-Marie Le Pen?



> Il ne fait qu'ajouter au trouble. Sa cote de popularit dgringole: si 11 % des Franais l'apprcient encore, 70 % le rejettent. C'est 10 % de plus que ceux  qui Marine Le Pen, en qute d'apaisement et de respectabilit, fait encore peur.


Les membres de LFI vont commencer  comprendre ce que subissent les membres du FN depuis des dcennies.

De temps en temps Mlenchon a raison :



> En 2017, faisant l'loge du dictateur Hugo Chavez, *il dclare responsable du dsordre au Venezuela l'imprialisme amricain*. Cela passe encore assez bien dans l'opinion franaise.

----------


## Ryu2000

Rgionales : du PS  LR, un front rpublicain anti... Mlenchon



> La droite, mais aussi le PS, qui voient dj en lui un adversaire pour 2022, tirent  boulet rouge contre le leader de La France Insoumise. Les Rpublicains appellent  faire barrage  lextrme gauche pour le second tour des rgionales, tandis quau Parti socialiste, certains refusent lunion avec LFI.

----------


## fredoche

Mlenchon d'extrme-gauche c'est juste ridicule

Et le PS  gauche c'est encore plus ridicule. Aujourd'hui le PS n'est plus qu'un parti d'lus sans militant. Un parti de droite, de fonctionnaires de la politique et des mandats lectoraux. le PS ferait bien de se poser la question de savoir s'il existe une place pour eux dans lchiquier politique  droite.


Il y a une propagande permanente dsormais dans les mdias pour diaboliser La France Insoumise et ancrer l'ide d'une notion d'extrme dans les esprits. En les mettant sur le mme plans que les gens du FN/RN qui ont eux rellement en leur sein des mouvances factieuses, violentes, ngationnistes

Autant dire que tout dbat d'ide et toute alternative politique est aujourdhui tu dans luf.

Il est de bon ton comme mongolito de s'offrir  et didoltrer la raclure en col blanc, mauvais acteur, mais excutant des basses uvres de destruction de ce qui peut rester de constitutif d'une socit autrefois  peu prs quilibre, ce prtendu Jupiter, un sordide pantin avec des allures de Dorian Gray

Quelle piti cette France... Rveillez-vous mes concitoyens ! Nous creusons tous notre tombe

----------


## Jon Shannow

@fredoche) +1000

Quand tu vois que Huchon et Valls qui se disent du PS, appellent  voter Pecresse en le de France, parce qu'il y a une union de la gauche runissant Pulvar (PS), Bayou (EELV) qui sera tte de liste, et Autain (LFI) et que cette union comporte LFI.

Pecresse n'en demande pas tant, elle qui a critiqu Huchon tant qu'elle pouvait...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mlenchon d'extrme-gauche c'est juste ridicule


Le terme "extrme" ne sert qu'a dcrdibiliser. En ralit a ne veut rien dire




> En les mettant sur le mme plans que les gens du FN/RN qui ont eux rellement en leur sein des mouvances factieuses, violentes, ngationnistes


a aussi il faut arrter.
Il y a peut-tre eu 2, 3 rvisionnistes qui ont t membre du FN  un moment donn, mais c'est fini depuis longtemps.
Aujourd'hui le RN c'est un parti classique, c'est comme le PS, LR, le Mouvement dmocrate, etc.
Le RN s'est normalis, il y a eu un gigantesque processus de ddiabolisation. (elle a mme vir son pre)
Peut-tre qu'LFI se radicalise, ce qui serait trs bien. Aujourd'hui il faut aller  contre courant.  :+1: 
Quelque part c'est un signe positif de voir le systme s'activer contre LFI.

Aujourd'hui il y a des rvisionnistes qui votent PS ou LFI. Puisque les partis de gauche essaient de rcuprer un maximum de vote de la part de citoyens musulmans. (il doit bien y avoir 1 ou 2 de ces musulmans qui ne croient pas que 6 millions de juifs sont mort dans les camps de concentration et d'extermination allemand).

Je crois qu'LREM et LR trouvent qu'LFI est trop sympa avec les musulmans :
Lacit : Marlne Schiappa fustige les complaisances de LFI et dEELV



> La ministre a aussi jug que les lus EELV prenaient rgulirement des dcisions catastrophiques une fois au pouvoir.


Pourquoi la gauche compromise avec l'islamogauchisme accuse la gauche rpublicaine d'tre "plutt Hitler que Blum" (Whaaa ! Il va loin cet article  :8O: )




> Quelle piti cette France... Rveillez-vous mes concitoyens ! Nous creusons tous notre tombe


Il y a peut-tre de quoi tre optimiste.
Il est possible que les gens soient en train de perdre la confiance qu'ils avaient dans les mdias mainstreams et les principaux partis politique.  ::D:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y a peut-tre eu 2, 3 rvisionnistes qui ont t membre du FN  un moment donn, mais c'est fini depuis longtemps.
> Aujourd'hui le RN c'est un parti classique, c'est comme le PS, LR, le Mouvement dmocrate, etc.
> Le RN s'est normalis, il y a eu un gigantesque processus de ddiabolisation. (elle a mme vir son pre)


Non, non, non. Le RN, c'est exactement la mme chose que le FN de JMLP, avec juste une couche de peinture par-dessus.

Et, si elle a vir sont pre, c'est pas parce que le parti a chang d'idologie, c'est que JMLP n'tait pas capable de fermer sa g****. 
Pour les ides de base (antismitisme, racisme, fascisme, ...) rien n'a chang,  part qu'on ne l'affiche plus (ou le moins possible) pour attirer le chaland.

----------


## fredoche

> a aussi il faut arrter.
> Il y a peut-tre eu 2, 3 rvisionnistes qui ont t membre du FN  un moment donn, mais c'est fini depuis longtemps.
> Aujourd'hui le RN c'est un parti classique, c'est comme le PS, LR, le Mouvement dmocrate, etc.
> Le RN s'est normalis, il y a eu un gigantesque processus de ddiabolisation. (elle a mme vir son pre)


Tu veux faire croire a  qui ?

T'es idiot ou quoi ? Non surement pas, mais puisque tu aimes beaucoup ce parti sans trop oser le dire, tu vas cultiver toi aussi cette ide de transformation.

Arrtez de nous prendre pour des courges, le noyau de ce parti a toujours t et sera toujours profondment extrmiste, et pour de vrai pour le coup.  Les putschistes, les factieux, lAlgrie franaise, tout a...
Le reste c'est du vernis, du ripolin, de la faade.  Ils ferment bien leurs gueules au RN parce que a les arrange bien en ce moment tout ce qui se passe, et ces dmonstrations de force policires. Ils feraient exactement pareil

Et ces gens-l n'ont jamais t du cot du peuple, jamais. Et ils ne le seront jamais. 
Le peuple est juste un instrument de leur accession au pouvoir, comme Macron. Mais le peuple ils le mprisent tout autant. Ils continueront  assoir le pouvoir des puissants et des grandes fortunes, parce qu'ils sont tout autant  leur service. Ils en sont issus. Et eux plus que quiconque autre sont des adeptes de la loi du plus fort, cela fait partie de leur philosophie fondamentale, de leur hritage culturel

----------


## Ryu2000

> le noyau de ce parti a toujours t et sera toujours profondment extrmiste


Le noyau  chang.
Maintenant il y a plein de sionistes  la tte du parti. (comme Louis Aliot par exemple)
Je n'aime pas ce parti, mais il n'est pas pire que le PS, l'UMP, le Modem, LREM, EELV, etc.
Pendant un moment a parlait de crer une nouvelle monnaie et d'organiser un referendum sur la sortie de l'UE, mais a a chang depuis, tout a disparu parce que a fait peur aux vieux

Ce qui est chiant avec ce parti c'est qu'il sert d'pouvantail, quand il arrive au second tour a motive beaucoup trop de gens  aller voter contre lui.
Aprs on se retrouve avec des scores normes comme Macron  66,10%. J'espre que ni LREM ni le RN sera au second tour de la prsidentielle de 2022. (la seule chose qui pourrait me faire voter LREM c'est un second tour LREM vs EELV)

Il n'y a quasiment pas d'lu RN, ce parti n'a jamais eu aucun pouvoir, il n'est responsable de rien du tout. 
Alors que le PS et l'UMP dirigent le pays depuis des dcennies, c'est eux qu'on devrait critiquer.

Les discours de Zemmour et Finkielkraut aujourd'hui sont bien pire que les discours de Jean-Marie Lepen dans les annes 1980.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, non, le RN n'est pas nouveau.
Il opre juste une mue de facade pour prendre le pouvoir.
Mais derrire, on en revient aux mme discours : 
- le combat contre l'lite
 - les lobbis gay, juif, etc... qu'il faut supprimer
 - c'est la faute des trangers si ca ne va pas, et de l'argent qu'on utilise pour eux
 - la police est une victime qui a toujours raison.
etc...

Alors oui, en ce moment, ce n'est pas l'aspect raciste qui ressort, parce que justement ils veulent ce pouvoir.
Mais si ilsaccdent au pouvoir, tu vas vite le voir cette diffrence.

Tout comme dans les villes ou ils accdent au pouvoir, les financement des quartiers disparaissent, les transports publics aussi, toute demande en faveur de l'islam est rejete, etc...
Mais on offre des petite chaise portative aux personnes ages pour qu'elles profitent du centre ville don't on a vir tous les jeunes indsirables.

Ne crois pas, ca reste un parti de vieux reactionaires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais si ilsaccdent au pouvoir, tu vas vite le voir cette diffrence.


On ne le saura probablement jamais, mais j'ai du mal  croire que ce parti pourrait faire pire que le PS, l'UMP et LREM.
Si ce parti gagnait une prsidentielle ce ne serait pas la fin du monde, ce serait juste 5 ans comme les autres
De toute faon le parti au pouvoir ne peut pas imposer ce qu'il veut, ou alors il faut faire du forcing comme Valls avec ces 6 utilisations du 49.3, mais a ne doit pas fonctionner dans tous les cas.

Apparemment parfois le gouvernement essaie de faire passer des lois et il se fait bloquer par le snat, le conseil constitutionnel, le conseil d'tat, les dputs :
Loi Climat : le Snat retoque linterdiction des bateaux publicitaires
Projet de loi biothique : le Snat retoque la mesure permettant l'ouverture de la PMA
Si le RN tait au pouvoir il se ferait bloquer de tous les cts ds qu'il essaierait de faire quelque chose de patriotique.




> - c'est la faute des trangers si ca ne va pas, et de l'argent qu'on utilise pour eux


a ne ferait pas de mal de contrler un minimum ce qui rentre. Comme disait le parti communiste dans les annes 1980 : le chmage est dj assez lev en France, on n'a pas besoin d'autant d'immigration lgale et illgale.
Le PS et l'UMP ont fait venir un maximum de musulmans en France pendant des dcennies pour aujourd'hui dire que l'islam est un danger pour la rpublique Il faut aussi dire qu'ils n'ont rien fait pour les intgrer.




> - les lobbis gay, juif, etc... qu'il faut supprimer


Il est impossible de lutter contre ces lobbys.
La Hongrie a des problmes en ce moment,  cause d'une loi que l'UE juge "homophobe".

De toute faon la sexualit c'est un truc priv, a concerne personne, que les gens fassent ce qu'ils veulent chez eux entre adulte consentant et qu'ils ne viennent pas nous faire chier.
Il y a des vrais problmes en ce moment. Il faudrait retrouver un minimum le sens des priorits
Il y a une crise conomique, des dettes, c'est quand mme infiniment plus grave pour tout le monde.
Le lobby LGBT crer des divisions. C'est comme les groupes de fministes extrmistes (qui font tort  plein d'autres groupes fministes).

Il faut arrter de se diviser selon le sexe, les origines, l'orientation sexuelle, la religion, etc, l'important c'est de se dire "nous sommes tous Franais, l'ennemi ce sont les riches, les mdias, les banques, les grosses entreprises".
Il faut que le peuple se soulve contre ceux qui ont rellement le pouvoir.

----------


## fredoche

> On ne le saura probablement jamais, mais j'ai du mal  croire que ce parti pourrait faire pire que le PS, l'UMP et LREM.
> Si ce parti gagnait une prsidentielle ce ne serait pas la fin du monde, ce serait juste 5 ans comme les autres
> De toute faon le parti au pouvoir ne peut pas imposer ce qu'il veut, ou alors il faut faire du forcing comme Valls avec ces 6 utilisations du 49.3, mais a ne doit pas fonctionner dans tous les cas.


A se demander si tu vis dans le mme pays ? 
C'est mme pas un parti, c'est juste un seul mec, il fait ce qu'il veut, et si a bronche il envoie des milliers de flics fracasser les citoyens.

Mme pas besoin de 49.3, un tat d'urgence permanent et a roule

----------


## David_g

On rappelera que depuis 2001, le changement de calendrier lectoral est justement fait pour viter une cohabitation et essayer d'assurer une majorit gouvernemental  l'assemble (cela n'aura pas chapp  Ryu bien sur). On peut cependant bien sur compter sur le profond sens social du Snat qui est franchement tellement  gauche..  ::roll:: 

Sinon c'est quoi "un quelque chose Patriotique" ? Parce que logiquement si tu te fais retoquer par le conseil constitutionnel, on peut douter du patriotisme de la chose en fait.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Quand tu vois que Huchon et Valls qui se disent du PS, appellent  voter Pecresse en le de France, parce qu'il y a une union de la gauche runissant Pulvar (PS), Bayou (EELV) qui sera tte de liste, et Autain (LFI) et que cette union comporte LFI.


Oui ils feraient n'importe quoi pour continuer d'exister ces deux l. Du moment qu'on parlent d'eux, a leur suffit. Aprs avoir tent une reconversion politique en Espagne le pathtiques Valls est revenu tenter sa chance en France. Aucune ide, aucun projet c'est l qu'on voit les professionnels de la politique qui font du bruit uniquement pour que l'on parle d'eux. Et finalement c'est ainsi que l'on a eu Macron qui n'a aucune ide ni aucun projet non plus  part bien entendu celui de casser les services publics et de prendre l'argent des pauvres pour le redistribuer aux trs riches, tout comme Valls et Hollande avant lui.

En cas de duel Mlanchon/Le Pen au second tour des prsidentielles, je suis  peu prs certain qu'ils appelleraient  voter Le Pen car au final  part le discours socital lgrement diffrent - encore que Darmanin qualifiait dernirement Marine Le Pen de molle - au niveau conomique ce serait le mme dsastre/programme que Macron/LR, c'est  dire la poursuite des dlocalisations, la casse du service public, l'augmentation de la prcarit et des ingalits avec la bndiction du grand patronat et des multinationales. En fait comme disait *fredoche* la seule alternative qui pourrait peut-tre un peu changer les choses serait LFI ou certains cologistes (j'exclus Jadot), sinon on aura toujours la mme politique qu'aujourd'hui.

Enfin bon pour en revenir au tandem  Huchon/Valls, tant donn l'avance de Pecresse ils pourront toujours dire que leur message a t entendu, alors que rellement tout le monde s'en fout. Ils esprent peut-tre aussi une fonction quelconque dans un prochain gouvernement de droite sous prtexte d'ouverture...

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme c est que la gauche propre  ne pas qualifier LFI d extrme pse 35% max en France. Sans les 10 15% de la gauche socitale qui est plus encline  accepter les programmes conomiques de droite tant que les sujets de socit voluent, ils n auront jamais le pouvoir.

Et en tte de liste, c est pareil.

C est bien pour cela que mme si ils reprsentaient 30%, et ils en sont loin, il leur faudrait un poulain qui donne l image d un ancrage plus proche du centre pour arriver au pouvoir. Autrement ils resteront spectateurs comme le FN est spectateur depuis 40 ans. Oui des sujets passeraient forcment dans les mains du pouvoir en place... mais pas autant qu avec un pouvoir ami ou une collaboration large comme dans le cadre d un accord de gouvernement type gauche plurielle.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C est bien pour cela que mme si ils reprsentaient 30%, et ils en sont loin, il leur faudrait un poulain qui donne l image d un ancrage plus proche du centre pour arriver au pouvoir.


Oui tu as bien rsum le problme. Et c'est bien pour cela que les propos de LFI et mme des cologistes sont qualifis d'extrmistes, c'est une propagande pour les disqualifier. Tout comme ont qualifie de centre un parti conomiquement trs nolibral qui casse les services publics et prfre rduire les impts des entreprises et supprimer l'impt sur la fortune quitte  ne pas renouveler le stock de masques (cf Salomon).

Comme tu le dis c'est une bataille d'image, rien d'autre. Mais pour changer les choses on ne peut pas avoir un ancrage plus proche du centre tel qu'il est  actuellement puisqu'il est conomiquement trs proche d'un nolibralisme pur et dur et s'en rapproche tous les jours un peu plus. C'est aux citoyens/lecteurs de se rendre compte que le "centre" n'est pas au centre, car les mdias qui sont dtenus  99% par des multinationales sont l pour dplacer le curseur vers la droite tout en employant les mmes mots (centristes) pour nous faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes.

Bref je comprends bien ce que tu veux dire mais en mme temps ce sont les media qui fabriquent l'image, donc c'est peine perdue de courir aprs une image. Genre quand Macron dfendait sa danseuse Benalla en disant "qu'ils viennent me chercher" ou quand il disait "qu'il suffit de traverser la rue pour trouver un travail", ou encore quand il parlait de "gens qui ne sont rien", ce sont des propos choquants qu'on peut qualifier d'extrmistes mais pour autant les media mainstream se sont montrs trs comprhensifs et n'en n'ont pas fait tout un plat, alors que ds que Mlenchon fait un peu de provocation tout de suite c'est l'alarme gnrale. Pour dire que mme si LFI n'tait pas reprsent par Mlenchon  mon avis cela ne changerait pas grand chose, les mdia trouveraient toujours quelque chose pour les qualifier d'extrmistes, et de toujours qualifier de gentil centriste leur protg qui tient des propos extrmistes.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne pense pas que victimiser Mlenchon aide  avancer.

Si tu prends Besancenot, il avait le genre de qualit requise. Convaincu, mais respectueux. 

Trouvez donc une belle gueule de ce type et LFI ira plus loin.

Mais l image c est central et tant que l on a pas de pouvoir on ne peut rien changer.

Pourquoi les journaux servent la droite... parce que leurs patrons y trouve leur compte. Mettez leur 5 ans de gauche et nourrisse les... et ils lecheront la main de ce nouveau matre.

Mais encore une fois... dj faut prendre le pouvoir.
Il n y a pas de rserves de voix  la gauche de LFI en nombre suffisant... donc fait draguer vers le centre. Et ceux la tu ne les auras pas avec un Mlenchon.  Donc LFI restera limite  25 30% des votants et aucun espoir. 

Alors qu une union de gauche avec  la fois des colo, des LFI et des modrs... qui ont l avantage d tre lu et ancr dans le pays... la on reprsente entre 45 et 55% selon l humeur du pays... Aprs ces 20 ans de casse je pense que le moment est bon pour remettre la gauche au pouvoir... et donc quelle s unisse comme en 1997 pour y arriver dans le but de gagner et pas d tre des opposants.

----------


## Gunny

> Je ne pense pas que victimiser Mlenchon aide  avancer.


+1
Il y a un moment o il faut reconnatre sa dfaite, mme si elle n'est pas juste. Les mdias ont vaincu Mlenchon, et  chaque fois qu'il doit se dfendre il creuse un peu plus sa tombe car non seulement il ne parle pas de ses ides mais il leur donne encore plus de grain  moudre. Se plaindre du manque de fair-play n'est jamais une stratgie gagnante.

----------


## fredoche

La rserve de voix est dans les abstentionnistes et les non-inscrits

Mlenchon est mort depuis longtemps. J'ai beau partager nombre de ses ides et apprcier son intelligence et sa culture qui sont relles, je n'ai pas envie de voter pour lui.

Droite ou gauche aujourd'hui peu importe. Les gens ont soif de vision, de projets, de remdes, de justice, d'honntet, de pouvoir rendu au citoyen, de souverainet, de courage, de convictions, etc.
Les gens qui se prsentent n'en ont hlas que pour leur gueule. Qu'est-ce qu'apporte X Bertrand sinon sa gueule ? Zemmour pareil. Le reste pas mieux

----------


## pmithrandir

Et oui, pour motiver les non inscrit et les abstentionnistes... il faut 2 choses : 
 - des choses  proposer
 - une belle gueule rassurante pour les porter.

Je pense que la gauche a des choses a proposer... il manque donc pas grand chose pour aller au bout. Juste que els batailles d'gos se soldent et que les dirigeants admettent une bonne fois pour tout ce qui est ncessaire. La pire ennemi de la gauche n'a jam&ais t la droite... mais toujours ses dissensions internes. La droite a presque toujours russi a se trouver un chef et a faire des compromis... mentalit diffrente avec moins de blabla et plus de coups bas. L'ide aussi que tous les moyens sont bons pour y arriver et que personne n'a les mains propre. Alors qu'a gauche, le dernier chef a t Mitterand qui tait un sacr salaud. Jospin son poulain a eu le pouvoir par raction, mais ne l'a pas gard parce qu'il tait trop gentil.(trop de dissident a gauche non elimin) et Hollande a incarn le mou dans toute sa splendeur avec galement pleins de dissidents(Mlenchon, les Verts, Hamon, Montebourg...)  

En face on avait des Chirac, Sarko et Macron, 3 requins.
Et Bertrand est de la mme veine.

A la rigueur, on pourrait dire que hollande a aussi russi, vu qu'il a mis son poulain macron en place...

----------


## fredoche

> Je pense que la gauche a des choses a proposer...


Mais quoi qui comment

Pour moi au contraire c'est le dsert des ides

C'est pas comme s'il y avait un boulot monstre pour colmater toutes les fuites

----------


## pmithrandir

Fredoche, pas besoin dtre trs novateur... la population a senti d'un coup le manque d'investissement criant depuis des annes dans la course a l'conomie et a la privatisation... sans le mdical, mais aussi ailleurs.

Ils ont bien vu aussi que en cas de merde, y a que les services publics qui tiennent le coup. Que toute l'conomie a t soutenue par le public, et que finalement, l'effort collectif ca sert a quelque chose.

Tout ce vivre ensemble, cette vision des services publics, va falloir le recrer.

Ajoute a cela du tltravail qui va se gnraliser... mais des zone pri urbaine dserte par l'tat... 

Sant, ducation, protection sociale, Chmage, Produit de ncessit (lectricit, etc..), train, cologie

Et pour ma part, l'image d'avril 2020 reste grave dans mes sens... me promener dans la ville et entendre la natre, sentir les fleurs, voir le ciel bien bleu... c'est quand mme quelque chose qui me parait important. Et je en vois que la gauche pour vraiment laisser la place  l'cologie dans la construction du monde de demain.

----------


## fredoche

Alors selon moi toutes ces ides n'ont pas de teinte politique, et surtout il faut que quelqu'un (quelques-un pardon - cessons de raisonner 5e rpublique) :
- les prononce pour qu'elles soient entendues - qui le fait ? Sinon ces vidences ne sont que dans ta tte. Il faut un discours, et fdrer autour de ces ides. 
- les porte pour qu'elles se ralisent - le qui quoi comment ?
- y croit : qui ?

Et puis c'est sans mme se poser la question de notre systme ploutocratique 

La population ce qu'on lui donne  voir c'est des missions de merde sur de la flicaille de quartier qui va torcher la misre de l'humanit. La population elle a pas ton QI et ta capacit  prendre du recul

Sinon bien sur j'abonde

Mais la gauche, celle du PS tout du moins, a travaill sans relche  briser le service public,  privatiser,  paupriser et abandonner des secteurs essentiels comme l'ducation et lhpital.


Moi je veux une vraie gauche avec des vraies valeurs, pas de la racaille comme Valls, Hollande, Jospin, DSK et compagnie. Tous ceux-l pensent de la mme faon. Avec eux tout est  vendre, et eux le sont en premier lieu

Sauf que c'est cette gauche l qu'on nous prsente comme extrme, celle qui aurait encore quelques ides de justice et l'amour du pays. Et putain je voudrais qu'on puisse faire comme en Suisse, arborer avec fiert le drapeau franais sans passer pour un vieux facho rac

----------


## pmithrandir

> Alors selon moi toutes ces ides n'ont pas de teinte politique


Enfin, parler de service public, c'est normalement tout le principe de la gauche.

Le socialisme, c'est la mise en commun des efforts pour achever un objectif pour le plus grand nombre.
Il s'oppose au libralisme ou lindividu prime sur le groupe et ou la russite individuelle ruisselle sur tout le monde.

L'un et l'autre des systmes ont leurs dfauts, mais n'aller que dans un sens n'entraine rien de bon.

Oui, trop de service public tue l'innovation, assomme de charges les entreprises et brise tout lan conomique.
Mais  l'inverse, trop de libralisme tue la scurit des gens, leur capacit a amortir les oups durs de la vie, et  accueillir les profils diffrents dans la socit.

Oui, la gauche peut galement parler de tolrance, elle est est dailleurs paradoxalement trs librale dans cette partie du discours lorsque la droite devient conservatrice en s'y opposant.

Alors, qui pour incarner cela maintenant ? Je parlais de Montebourg parce que je pense que l'on est en plein dans ses valeurs. Mais il y en a surement d'autres qui pourrait reprendre le flambeau.
La question est donc de savoir qui a gauche a encore de lnergie  revendre sans tomber dans le travers de Mlenchon.


PS : Et puisque tu demandes.... j'ai envoy un message  l'intress... va t'il rpondre ?
https://twitter.com/Pmithrandir/stat...39877381754882

----------


## fredoche

Tu es trop dans le thorique  mon sens 

Un service public qui fonctionne, une scurit qui fonctionne, une sant efficace, une justice qui fonctionne, un systme ducatif qui fonctionne, des infrastructures qui fonctionnent, tout a contribue et permet un plein dveloppement conomique. Tout a n'a pas de teinte. Tu peux adopter ces principes en tant de gauche comme de droite. 

Le libralisme c'est la libert d'entreprendre, c'est pas le ruissellement ni l'individualisme.


Tu as des pays libraux qui sont trs galitaires et trs sociaux  la fois, o la libert d'entreprendre est essentielle parce qu'elle est culturelle (protestantisme)

----------


## fredoche

> PS : Et puisque tu demandes.... j'ai envoy un message  l'intress... va t'il rpondre ?
> https://twitter.com/Pmithrandir/stat...39877381754882


Puisse-t-il t'entendre...

Tu seras peut-tre convi  Frangy ?

Cependant je reste trs dubitatif sur "l'homme providentiel" mme si celui-ci a toute ma sympathie

----------


## pmithrandir

> Puisse-t-il t'entendre...
> 
> Tu seras peut-tre convi  Frangy ?
> 
> Cependant je reste trs dubitatif sur "l'homme providentiel" mme si celui-ci a toute ma sympathie


j'en doute, mais twitter m'a toujours amus pour a  ::):

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne pense pas que victimiser Mlenchon aide  avancer.
> 
> Si tu prends Besancenot, il avait le genre de qualit requise. Convaincu, mais respectueux. 
> 
> Trouvez donc une belle gueule de ce type et LFI ira plus loin.


Je ne victimisais pas Mlenchon, je dis que tout mouvement politique qui veux rguler l'conomie pour un meilleur quilibre social ou cologique, ou pour quelque raison que ce soit, sera systmatiquement qualifi d'extrmiste.




> Pourquoi les journaux servent la droite... parce que leurs patrons y trouve leur compte. Mettez leur 5 ans de gauche et nourrisse les... et ils lecheront la main de ce nouveau matre.


Bah non les grands patrons sont par dfinition opposs  la rgulation de l'conomie,  financer des services publics. Pour eux moins de services publics c'est moins d'impt, un code du travail dtruit ce sont des salaris plus mallables etc. Hollande leur a fait des gros cadeaux mais a ne suffisait pas, Macron poursuit avec toujours plus de cadeaux et de casse sociale mais a ne leur suffit toujours pas, tous les jours tu peux les entendre dire que le cot salarial est le plus cher d'Europe mme si ce n'est pas vrai. Le problme c'est de croire qu'ils ont des limites mais ils n'en ont pas, ce n'est jamais suffisant il leur en faut toujours plus. Et baisser toujours plus leur contribution, c'est incompatible avec une politique qui prserve des services publics et des droits pour les salaris. Par principe jamais ils ne satisferont d'une politique de gauche, cela n'a jamais exist et n'existera jamais.




> Alors qu une union de gauche avec  la fois des colo, des LFI et des modrs... qui ont l avantage d tre lu et ancr dans le pays... la on reprsente entre 45 et 55% selon l humeur du pays... Aprs ces 20 ans de casse je pense que le moment est bon pour remettre la gauche au pouvoir... et donc quelle s unisse comme en 1997 pour y arriver dans le but de gagner et pas d tre des opposants.


Ce n'est pas comparable, la gauche modre d'aujourd'hui est trs  droite. Jospin (et ses 35H) serait considr aujourd'hui comme un extrmiste, Hollande a fait tout le contraire en cassant le code du travail. Il est trs peu probable que des socialiste modrs actuels s'allient avec LFI ou  des cologistes qui veulent vraiment faire de l'cologie en rgulant l'conomie. Ou s'ils le faisait ce serait pour tre aux commandes et poursuivre le programme de Hollande/Macron qui est a peu prs quivalent  celui de LR. De plus, ce n'est pas certain du tout que le PS ait un regain de popularit, les rgionales c'est la prime au sortant et l'abstention est beaucoup trop forte pour en tirer des conclusions.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ton analyse est pertinente, mais je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord.

Le PS a toujours t compos de plusieurs ailes, et hollande tait parmis celle la plus  droite conomiquement, valls lui tait carrement pas a sa place.

Mais il y avait aussi Montebourg, Fillipeti, Hamon bien plus  gauche dans le discours.
Les verts reprsentent galement un gros rservoir de vote, avec toujours l'ide que le libralisme est visceralement oppos  un monde plus vert.

Mais tu peux aussi compter sur des Thomas Piketti pour donner des inflexions.

Et galement d'autres personnalits qui s'orienteront selon les tendances du pays.

Et je pense qu'il existe globalement un patronat comme tu le dcris. Mais galement d'autres personnalits qui malgr leur argent garde une certaine humilit.

Gagner de l'argent ne veut pas dire qu'on ne pense pas que les services publics sont ncessaires, ni que les impts sont un mal, ou que le pays donne trop. Je gagne plutt bien ma vie, mais ca ne me pose pas de problme de financer des services pour des gens qui ont bien moins de moyens que moi.
J'essaye galement de privilgier la rutilisation, la rparation, le manque de consommation en gnral.
Pourquoi l'argent serait un frein  voter pour des ides progressistes et de partage ?

----------


## Gunny

> Gagner de l'argent ne veut pas dire qu'on ne pense pas que les services publics sont ncessaires, ni que les impts sont un mal, ou que le pays donne trop. Je gagne plutt bien ma vie, mais ca ne me pose pas de problme de financer des services pour des gens qui ont bien moins de moyens que moi.
> J'essaye galement de privilgier la rutilisation, la rparation, le manque de consommation en gnral.
> Pourquoi l'argent serait un frein  voter pour des ides progressistes et de partage ?


Je ne vois pas o il a dit le contraire ? Mais sinon je suis d'accord pour dire que le PS possde plusieurs ailes, et post-Hollande le PS a fait une vire  gauche car 1)on a vu qu'un PS trop  droite c'est une catastrophe 2)Macron a ratiss les lecteurs de la droite du PS. Avec la dception Macron, on va peut-tre revoir le PS virer  nouveau  droite pour tenter de recapter ces lecteurs.




> Bah non les grands patrons sont par dfinition opposs  la rgulation de l'conomie,  financer des services publics. Pour eux moins de services publics c'est moins d'impt, un code du travail dtruit ce sont des salaris plus mallables etc. Hollande leur a fait des gros cadeaux mais a ne suffisait pas, Macron poursuit avec toujours plus de cadeaux et de casse sociale mais a ne leur suffit toujours pas, tous les jours tu peux les entendre dire que le cot salarial est le plus cher d'Europe mme si ce n'est pas vrai. Le problme c'est de croire qu'ils ont des limites mais ils n'en ont pas, ce n'est jamais suffisant il leur en faut toujours plus. Et baisser toujours plus leur contribution, c'est incompatible avec une politique qui prserve des services publics et des droits pour les salaris. Par principe jamais ils ne satisferont d'une politique de gauche, cela n'a jamais exist et n'existera jamais.


+1, la plupart des mdias ne sont pas juste des entreprises avec des patrons, ils sont le bras mdiatique de personnes qui font leur argent ailleurs. C'est un budget propagande. Et si l'on a appris quelque chose du nolibralisme, c'est bien que ces personnes (les milliardaires) n'ont aucune limite dans leur qute d'accumulation de richesses. C'est une boucle while sans condition de sortie. On ne peut pas compter sur leur bonne volont, tant qu'ils ne sont pas encadrs par des lois ils font ce qu'ils veulent. On ne peut pas les satisfaire car ils n'en n'ont jamais assez. Si les gens taient littralement rduits en esclavage dans des camps de travail ils trouveraient encore  se plaindre qu'on pourrait encore augmenter les bnfices si seulement on rduisait leur portion de gruau. J'aimerais bien dire que je force le trait, mais allez voir ce qu'il se passe chez Amazon en ce moment et je n'ose plus dire que j'exagre.
Et on parle bien ici des milliardaires, pas des "mnages aiss", ni mme simplement des "riches". Et au del des personnes, c'est la mme chose pour les entits qu'ils contrlent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le PS a toujours t compos de plusieurs ailes, et hollande tait parmis celle la plus  droite conomiquement, valls lui tait carrement pas a sa place.
> Mais il y avait aussi Montebourg, Fillipeti, Hamon bien plus  gauche dans le discours.
> Les verts reprsentent galement un gros rservoir de vote, avec toujours l'ide que le libralisme est visceralement oppos  un monde plus vert.


Mais, depuis 2017, cela n'est plus !
Le PS a explos. Hamon a cr son parti (mme si a ne fonctionne pas), Montebourg s'est cart du PS, et une bonne partie s'est ralli  Macron.

Bref, le PS est en morceau, et, je dirais que c'est pas forcment une mauvaise chose. On verra ce qu'il en ressort. a ne sera probablement pas pour 2022, car il n'y a aucun leadership qui transparait pour le moment, mais je pense que le PS reviendra. A savoir s'il reviendra  gauche ou restera  droite, c'est une autre histoire.

Pour le moment, il n'y a aucune force de gauche qui ait le poids suffisant pour s'imposer et esprer autre chose qu'tre une "opposition".

----------


## Danfre

Le PS est  l'image de son premier secrtaire : invisible et inaudible. 
LFI et Hamon sont les seuls  avoir propos un programme qui intgre des marqueurs de gauche. Des conomistes comme Piketty ou Porcher dfendent ces ides et j'ai envie d'y croire, mme si leurs chances sont quasi nulles avec des media qui penchent si largement  droite (voire "trs  droite" pour tre poli), et des barons dits de gauche qui torpillent la moindre tentative de rassemblement.

Quant  la crdibilit, personne n'a de leon  donner. Le fait que les autres partis se contentent de se chamailler sur des questions socitales montre bien qu'ils ont tous  peu prs la mme chose  vendre ct conomique.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et je pense qu'il existe globalement un patronat comme tu le dcris. Mais galement d'autres personnalits qui malgr leur argent garde une certaine humilit.


D'accord, mais ce ne sont pas les patrons "modrs" auxquels il reste une part d'humilit/humanit qui dfinissent les revendications du Medef. L'idologie nolibrale est dfinie et diffuse par des holding, des multinationales, le milieu de la haute finance, des think tank et les personnes qui travaillent directement ou indirectement pour eux. Ce sont eux qui ont financ la campagne lectorale de Macron en multipliant les chques de 7000 euros, en le mettant  la une des journaux (record des unes de Paris Match) et en l'affublant de toutes les qualits. Et bien entendu en qualifiant d'extrmistes tous ceux qui auraient des propositions pour rguler l'conomie. Au final, un trs petit nombre trs minoritaire mais trs fortun, possde un pouvoir de nuisance considrable en investissant dans les mdias et en finanant une arme de propagandistes bien pays et bien placs pour appliquer leur politique et influencer l'opinion.

Et a marche puisque quand je parle de rguler l'conomie - je n'ai rien dit d'autre - tu me rponds comme si j'tais oppos au fait de gagner de l'argent, ce qui n'a pas de sens mais pourtant tu fais la liaison:



> Gagner de l'argent ne veut pas dire qu'on ne pense pas que les services publics sont ncessaires, ni que les impts sont un mal, ou que le pays donne trop. Je gagne plutt bien ma vie, mais ca ne me pose pas de problme de financer des services pour des gens qui ont bien moins de moyens que moi.
> J'essaye galement de privilgier la rutilisation, la rparation, le manque de consommation en gnral.
> Pourquoi l'argent serait un frein  voter pour des ides progressistes et de partage ?


Cette rponse dcale prouve que la propagande est efficace puisque tu mlanges tout. Dire que les services publics, les objectifs sociaux et environnementaux ne doivent pas tre une variable d'ajustement pour maximiser les bnfices, n'interdit pas de gagner de l'argent ni mme beaucoup plus d'argent que les autres. C'est mettre un cadre, dfinir des rgles, poser des limites pour ne pas faire n'importe quoi au dtriment de l'ensemble de la population et de la plante. Et ce sont prcisment ces contraintes dont ne veulent pas entendre parler les milieux financiers et les multinationales.

L'argent n'est pas le frein, le frein c'est l'intention que tu me prte et que plus gnralement tu prtes  priori  ceux qui parlent de rgulation, de les considrer comme des extrmistes galitaires qui seraient contre toute forme d'enrichissement personnel. C'est le rsultat direct de la propagande, de faire croire que les intrts des milliardaires sont les mmes que les tiens et que toute forme de rgulation et d'opposition  leurs dictats irresponsables se retournera contre toi.

----------


## Gunny

J'ajouterais aussi que les politiques "de gauche" sont en fait trs bonnes pour le business en gnral. Des travailleurs qui sont protgs et en bonne sant sont plus productifs. Les entrepreneurs sont moins frileux quand ils savent qu'ils ont un filet de scurit si a foire. Les entreprises peuvent se reposer sur une excellente infrastructure. Etc.
C'est juste que c'est moins bon pour transfrer la richesse dans les poches des multinationales et des milliardaires. On est vraiment dans une histoire de redistribution des richesses.

----------


## Ryu2000

Lunion des gauches enterre, Mlenchon vise  lunion populaire  pour 2022



> *On nous a dit sur tous les tons, si vous ntes pas unis, vous avez perdu. Cette sottise purile et infantile () est maintenant finie.*  A lissue des lections rgionales et dpartementales, le leader de La France insoumise (LFI), Jean-Luc Mlenchon, a ouvert, jeudi 1er juillet, un nouveau chapitre de sa campagne : btir, sans sreinter en  bavardages sur lunion de la gauche  au premier tour, les conditions dune  union populaire  pour llection prsidentielle.


==================
Edit :
Encore un sondage  ::roll:: 
Sondage : Hidalgo, Mlenchon et Jadot : susceptibles de se prsenter mais pas de lemporter



> Au vu des rsultats, aucun des trois aspirants ne se dmarque franchement. Lger avantage comparatif tout de mme  la maire de Paris. Parce quelle est plus connue que Yannick Jadot et quelle clive (un peu) moins que le chef de file de La France insoumise,


Je me demande qui ils ont bien pu interroger.
a semble difficile de croire que le PS avec Anne Hidalgo pourrait faire mieux que LFI.

----------


## fredoche

et de ces 3 l, lesquels ont des ides, un programme, un projet ?

Parce que pour l'lection de miss France, j'ai connu plus sexy

----------


## Jon Shannow

> et de ces 3 l, lesquels ont des ides, un programme, un projet ?
> 
> Parce que pour l'lection de miss France, j'ai connu plus sexy


Mlenchon a un projet. Il est connu et tu peux le trouver sur le site de LFI (je vous laisse chercher).
Aprs, il plait ou pas, a, c'est un autre problme.

----------


## fredoche

C'tait bien l'ide du message 

Il n'y a en qu'un qui a un projet, les autres font du star system

----------


## pmithrandir

Quand tu sais que 75% des gens ne liront pas les programmes, que 100% des politiques ne le.n respecterons pas...

Penses tu vraiment que le programme soit primordiale?

L lection prsidentielle n est qu une dclaration de confiance en une personne. Confiance que l on donne sur une impression, une valeur, etc...

Le programme permet peut tre de faire varier de 25 %  la hausse ou  la baisse les intentions de votes... mais c est loin de faire tout.

En gros tu vas facilement trouver une formule comme a

Score de popularit +/- 25%

Hidalgo va avoir mettons 20% et 0% de bonus programme
Mlenchon aura 12% sur sa personnalit avec 25% de bonus... soit 15% de perspective.

N oubliez pas, une belle gueule respectueuse... C est ca qui compte pour l lection miss France.... enfin prsidentielle.

Ne prenez surtout pas les lecteurs pour des gens intelligents. Seuls 10% de la population s intress vraiment au contenu... le reste regarde les belles images.

----------


## Gunny

> Quand tu sais que 75% des gens ne liront pas les programmes, que 100% des politiques ne le.n respecterons pas...
> 
> Penses tu vraiment que le programme soit primordiale?
> 
> L lection prsidentielle n est qu une dclaration de confiance en une personne. Confiance que l on donne sur une impression, une valeur, etc...
> 
> Le programme permet peut tre de faire varier de 25 %  la hausse ou  la baisse les intentions de votes... mais c est loin de faire tout.
> 
> En gros tu vas facilement trouver une formule comme a
> ...


Tu as malheureusement raison, ce qui ramne des votes c'est principalement le charisme, i.e comment la personne fait rsonner ses valeurs chez ses interlocuteurs. L'implmentation de ces valeurs est trs loin derrire en termes d'importance. Je ne pense par contre pas que les gens sont des moutons btes, on est simplement tous humains et donc tous sensibles  a. Ce n'est mme pas forcment stupide, aprs tout on veut en leader quelqu'un qui sache convaincre : convaincre nos partenaires et allis, mais aussi nos adversaires et ennemis. Et en politique et en diplomatie, on ne convainc pas avec un dossier de 300 pages, mais avec des mots forts.
Le programme n'est pas inutile pour autant (il est essentiel pour gouverner correctement), mais c'est clairement pas ce qui pave la route vers llyse.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tu as raison, Je devrais plutt dire... ne pensez pas que le choix du prsident soit un choix rationnel. Il est au contraire trs subjectif pour une grande partie de la pooulation.

----------


## halaster08

Je veux bien vous croire et dire que le charisme est plus important que le programme, mais dans ce cas comment vous expliquez le vote Macron ?
Il a t lu avec ni l'un ni l'autre !

----------


## pmithrandir

Parce que ce type de personnage vous fait horreur, mais regardez le avec d'autres yeux.

Pour les senior, macron, c'est le gendre idal. russite sociale, belle gueule
Pour les dsabuss, c'tait la promesse ni droite ni gauche
Pour les jeune, une personnes pas si vieille que ca.

En outre, en dehors de son lger zozotement, il est plutot bon orateur, pas exceptionnel, mais assez pour faire vibrer un minimum les gens.
Il parle avec respect toute la campagne, ne se mouille pas dans des dbats, reste au dessus de la mle et des guerres interne des partis.

Au passage, il bnficie aussi de son image de centriste.
Aprs Hollande, une partie du pays voulait autre chose. Plus a gauche pas de rserve de voix, mais  droite, un boulevard ouvert par la mort de Fillon.

Au passage, dj a ce moment l, il avait quelques tnors derrire lui, je pense mme Hollande. Plus bien sur la presse.

Pour moi le phnomne Macron est tout a fait confrme a ce que je dit.

Dailleurs, je pense que c'est ce genre de profil, mais de gauche, qu'il faudrait.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Quand tu sais que 75% des gens ne liront pas les programmes, que 100% des politiques ne le.n respecterons pas...


Oui mais il y a une diffrence entre ne pas respecter tous les points d'un programme, et faire quasiment tout le contraire de ce que l'on a dit. Quand on parle du tournant de la rigueur sous Mitterrand par exemple, cela s'est traduit par l'arrt des nationalisations, une politique budgtaire plus rigoureuse soucieuse de ne pas creuser les dficits, le choix de rester dans le serpent montaire europen etc., mais socialement cela n'a pas empcher de mettre en place la retraire  60 ans, d'augmenter le smic et les allocations sociales de 25%, de mettre en place les 39 heures et la cinquime semaine de congs pays. 

France Inter vient de faire cet aprs midi une mission sur les annes 80 qui parle de ce sujet (entre autre) suivant deux points de vue. Le premier nolibral qui veut faire croire que face  la mondialisation, les choix politiques n'existent pas d'o le tournant de la rigueur, et le second plus nuanc qui montre que malgr ce tournant, l'tat a accompagn la mondialisation en octroyant de nouveaux droits pour les salaris et en augmentant les aides aux plus dfavoriss. Sans cela Mitterrand n'aurait pas t rlu. Mais bien entendu, on entend plus aujourd'hui que la version nolibrale de l'histoire, grosso modo : Mitterrand n'a pas amlior la vie des franais, pour preuve le tournant de la rigueur, en omettant soigneusement de mentionner les acquis sociaux de cette priode.

A contrario, aucun nouveau droit ni acquis social depuis Sarkosy et sa valeur travail, Hollande a totalement trahi son lectorat et Macron a poursuivi en allant toujours plus loin, et s'attaque maintenant au systme de retraites (rforme qui est conteste y compris par les organisations de cadres), et diminue les droits au chmage en pleine prcarisation (ubrisation) du travail et en pleine crise du covid. 

Donc je veux bien que les politiques ne respectent pas l'ensemble de leur programme, mais cela ne veut pas dire que tout est gal au final pour les citoyens et la socit.




> Penses tu vraiment que le programme soit primordiale?
> 
> L lection prsidentielle n est qu une dclaration de confiance en une personne. Confiance que l on donne sur une impression, une valeur, etc...


C'est ce que rabchent en boucle les mdias pour influencer l'opinion : choisissez celui dont nous choisiront de faire la promo et ne vous embtez pas avec les programmes, c'est plus simple. Dans ces conditions, il leur est facile de faire lire leur candidat et il ne faut pas s'tonner du rejet de plus en plus grand des franais pour la politique.




> Ne prenez surtout pas les lecteurs pour des gens intelligents. Seuls 10% de la population s intress vraiment au contenu... le reste regarde les belles images.


Je ne me prononcerai pas sur le pourcentage, mais toujours est-il que ce n'est pas un hasard s'il diminue. Tout est fait dans ce but, sinon Macron et d'autres n'auraient aucune chance. Cela dit je ne vois pas comment on pourrait rapprocher les franais de la politique sans parler des programmes. C'est le systme mdiatique qui fait tout pour les en loigner, ce n'est pas essentiellement la faute des franais. Tu te trompe si tu penses qu'ils ont toujours t aussi indiffrents aux programmes. C'est le rsultat d'une rgression organise d'une part - gouvernance par des tweets, mise en scne des politiques, propagande pour un homme providentiel etc. - et d'autre part de la trahison totale d'un Hollande suivie par un Macron dont on attend toujours le volet social de son programme en mme temps libral et social.

En rsumer tu nous montre des clichs instantans diffuss continuellement par les media mainstream et les propagandistes ultralibraux comme s'ils taient une constante, une ralit immuable, alors qu'ils sont en fait le rsultat d'une politique volontariste pour diminuer les acquis sociaux, les droits des citoyens et leur intrt pour la politique. En ne voyant pas cette supercherie et en les considrant comme une vrit premire, tu les renforce,  tel point que maintenant tu te demandes si un programme est rellement primordial pour ces veaux de franais trop cons pour pouvoir en discuter. Des veaux ou des gens dsintresss il y en aura toujours, ce n'est pas le sujet, le sujet est qu'il reste un trs grand nombre de franais qui s'intresseraient plus srieusement  la politique si on ne faisait pas tout pour les dgouter, et ce ne sont pas tes propos qui vont les encourager.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu as malheureusement raison, ce qui ramne des votes c'est principalement le charisme, i.e comment la personne fait rsonner ses valeurs chez ses interlocuteurs.


Ce point, qui est tout a fait exact, est augment de faon exponentielle par l'effet "mdiatique". Le plus charismatique des candidats, se fera battre s'il n'a pas les mdias avec lui. C'est pour cela qu'un homme de gauche (de vraie gauche, pas le PS) n'a aucune chance, les mdias l'empcheront de s'exprimer, le dzingueront sur tout un tas de trucs, etc...

----------


## pmithrandir

ABCIWEB, dans le mme message, tu dit que les programme ne sont plus respect, que mme mitterand a du s'adapter forteent, mais qu'il a ggard une certaine envie de mener  bien des rformes.

C'est exactement ca parier sur des valeurs plus que des programmes.

Tu met  la tte du pays non pas quelqu'un qui te prsente son plan quinquennal, mais quelqu'un qui semble vouloir agir dans une direction qui te parait cohrente avec tes choix.


En revanche, je pense que sur certains point, tu as tout faux.
 - la presse est un mdia moribond qui voit son influence diminuer drastiquement avec le temps. Trump est la pour nous le prouver pour le pire, mais beaucoup de gens mettent maintenant sur le mme niveau un mec derrire facebook, twitter ou un blog et un journaliste. Il y  aura des sursaut, mais la part d'audience va continuer  diminuer.
 - Ces autres modes de communication, s'il sont aujourd'hui massivement utilis par les complotistes et autres personnes auto dclare pertinente... 
As tu un quivalent  USUL par exemple il y a 15 ou 20 ans. Quelqu'un qui va tre cru davantage qu'un journal. (je ne remet pas en question la qualit de son travail, juste qu'il est un exemple de personnes qui a priori n'ont aucune lgitimit institutionnelle... mais qui sont couts. Ces mdias ne coutent.... rien Pas besoin d'un milliardaire pour communiquer, partager, etc... juste d'avoir envie.


Et je mettrai l'abandon des programmes a 2002... quand justement Chirac a gagn avec juste comme programme... Je suis sympa, le mec en face est chiant, puis le mec en face est un nazi.

A la rigueur, petit sursaut avec Sarkosy qui avait un programme : foutre les immigrs et la racaille dehors, diminuer les charges salariales pour donner du pouvoir d'achat.

Quand ca fait 20 ans que la donne  changer... vouloir travailler avec un modle qui a fonctionn une fois en 1981, c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le plus charismatique des candidats, se fera battre s'il n'a pas les mdias avec lui.


Effectivement gnralement a se passe comme a, les anomalies comme l'lection de Trump sont extrmement rare, mais depuis 2016 internet est beaucoup moins libre, les algorithmes font en sorte de mettre des ides en avant et ce ne sont jamais les ides de Trump, c'tait dj le cas en 2008, a n'a fait qu'empirer depuis.




> C'est pour cela qu'un homme de gauche (de vraie gauche, pas le PS) n'a aucune chance, les mdias l'empcheront de s'exprimer, le dzingueront sur tout un tas de trucs, etc...


Les mdias taient extrmement sympa avec Olivier Besancenot. Philippe Poutou est moins mdiatis, je ne sais pas pourquoi.
Chez Drucker, Besancenot fait plus fort que Royal




> - la presse est un mdia moribond qui voit son influence diminuer drastiquement avec le temps.


Ok, plus personne n'achte de journaux, les journalistes ont tous t vir et maintenant ce n'est que de la recopie des articles de l'AFP avec des fautes syntaxiques car il n'y a plus de budget pour les correcteurs, mais ces mdias ont toujours de l'influence.
Et ils font parti de grands groupes :
Mdias : les salaris d'Europe 1 manifestent contre l'entre de Vivendi au conseil d'administration de Lagardre
Par exemple il existe l'empire mdiatique de Patrick Drahi (Libration, l'Express, BFM TV, RMC, etc).




> A la rigueur, petit sursaut avec Sarkosy qui avait un programme : foutre les immigrs et la racaille dehors, diminuer les charges salariales pour donner du pouvoir d'achat.


Au final l'immigration lgale et illgale n'ont pas diminues de 2007  2012 et le pouvoir d'achat n'a pas augment.
Rien n'oblige un prsident  tenir ses promesses, rien ne permet au peuple de virer un prsident qui ne ralise pas son programme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Sarkozy est le dernier prsident  avoir t lu sur une ligne claire, et qu'il a tenu. On aime ou pas, il n'a pas trahi son lectorat. 

Hollande et Macron, eux, ce sont les pires que l'on ait jamais eu. Pour Macron, je dirais que c'est une demi surprise (voire pas une surprise du tout), ce mec tait (est ?) banquier chez Rothschild, conseiller puis ministre conomique de Hollande, on savait qu'il tait pourri jusqu' la moelle. Il a juste confirm.
Hollande, lui, c'est vraiment le mec qui a trahi son lectorat. Bon, encore que, son seul programme c'tait : "Tout sauf Sarkozy", alors bon...  ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

Le pauvre trump a quand mme gagn bien aprs 2008, et n'est pas pass loin de renouveler l'exprience. Ce n'est pas 10M d'amricain qu'il a convaincu, mais bien plus.


Au contraire, les algo donnent une ampleur dmesure a des choses qui n'auraient jamais t mdiatises avant.
5% de complotistes, ca suffit a faire basculer les tendances, quand 5% d'une population ce n'tait rien sans accs aux mdias.

Besancenot est le gendre idal... belle gueule, parle bien, convaincu, etc... poutou est un syndicaliste  la mode vieux schnock, tout ce que dteste les gens dans le syndicalisme. Aprs, il est plutot sympa lui aussi, mais on a pas la mme image vhicule.
Un mec de 30-40 ans qui rve, c'est entrainant. un mec de 60 qui fait pareil, c'est un mec qui n'a pas vu le monde avancer.

Et si Ryu, Sarko a respect son programme. il a dit qu'il allait s'en occuper, pas qu'il allait russir  ::):  Comme dit Jon, on aime ou pas, mais llectorat de droite pense qu'il a fait son programme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le pauvre trump a quand mme gagn bien aprs 2008, et n'est pas pass loin de renouveler l'exprience.


Je voulais dire 2016.
Il russira peut-tre  reproduire cet exploit, mais c'est trs peu probable, mme le parti des rpublicains ne le soutient pas.
Et avec les algorithmes actuels a va tre compliqu. Il faudrait peut-tre d'autres rseaux sociaux.




> Au contraire, les algo donnent une ampleur dmesure a des choses qui n'auraient jamais t mdiatises avant.


En ralit ce qu'on voit sur Twitter c'est l'idologie dominante :
- il faut absolument qu'on se vaccine tous, ceux qui refuse de se faire vacciner mettent tout le monde en danger
- nous produisons trop de gaz  effet de serre, toutes les formes de vies vont disparaitre
- l'nergie nuclaire est le mal absolu
- etc




> 5% de complotistes


a n'existe pas "complotiste".
Les gens ont le droit de ne pas tre d'accord avec l'intgralit du discours mainstream. 
Celui que vous considrez comme tant "complotiste" c'est celui qui,  l'poque, mettait des doutes  ce sujet :



Il faut arrter de parler de "complotisme" alors qu'en ralit il est question de libert. T'as le droit de penser ce que tu veux, personne n'a le droit de t'imposer une faon de penser.
Ds que quelqu'un n'est pas d'accord avec la propagande officielle il se fait cataloguer comme tant "complotiste", c'est digne d'une dictature. En principe la libert de pens est extrmement importante dans une dmocratie. Plus le temps passe moins on a de libert.  ::(: . On vit vraiment une poque pourrie. 




> poutou est un syndicaliste  la mode vieux schnock, tout ce que dteste les gens dans le syndicalisme.


Ce que les gens dtestent chez les syndicats c'est que les personnes en haut de la hirarchie se soumettent aux gros patrons.




> Sarko a respect son programme. il a dit qu'il allait s'en occuper, pas qu'il allait russir


Qu'est-ce qu'il a fait pour diminuer le nombre de migrants ?
Qu'est-ce qu'il a fait contre les racailles ?

Sarkozy a brad l'or de la France pour acheter des dollars et il a fait assassiner Kadhafi. Je le dteste encore plus que Macron et Hollande.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ABCIWEB, dans le mme message, tu dit que les programme ne sont plus respect, que mme mitterand a du s'adapter forteent, mais qu'il a ggard une certaine envie de mener  bien des rformes.


Ce n'est pas qu'une certaine envie, la cinquime semaine de congs pays on en profite toujours, mais peut-tre pas pour longtemps. La dernire fois qu'il y eu une avance pour les salaris c'tait sous Jospin avec les 35H, et c'tait annonc dans son programme galement.




> Tu met  la tte du pays non pas quelqu'un qui te prsente son plan quinquennal, mais quelqu'un qui semble vouloir agir dans une direction qui te parait cohrente avec tes choix.


Enfin l tu joues sur les mots, comment pourrait-on juger d'une direction s'il n'y a pas de programme ?

----------


## Gunny

> Ce n'est pas qu'une certaine envie, la cinquime semaine de congs pays on en profite toujours, mais peut-tre pas pour longtemps. La dernire fois qu'il y eu une avance pour les salaris c'tait sous Jospin avec les 35H, et c'tait annonc dans son programme galement.


En parlant d'avances sociales :
En Islande, la semaine de quatre jours de travail est un immense succs

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En parlant d'avances sociales :
> En Islande, la semaine de quatre jours de travail est un immense succs


Ils ont pas notre MEDEF, en Islande  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

L'objectif est de rduire la semaine de travail  36 heure, perso mon contrat de travail ne fait pas beaucoup plus d'heures que a.
Cela dit peut-tre que a pourrait tre intressant pour certains de faire 4 journes de 9h, au lieu de 5 journes de 7h et 12 minutes.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce n'est pas qu'une certaine envie, la cinquime semaine de congs pays on en profite toujours, mais peut-tre pas pour longtemps. La dernire fois qu'il y eu une avance pour les salaris c'tait sous Jospin avec les 35H, et c'tait annonc dans son programme galement.
> 
> 
> Enfin l tu joues sur les mots, comment pourrait-on juger d'une direction s'il n'y a pas de programme ?



En gros, un programme pertinent, ca tient en 20 lignes.
securit : + ou - de police
immigration : + ou - d'ouverture, profil + ou - slectionn
economie : ruissellement ou redistribution tatique
cole : pour tous, ou pour les meilleurs
patrimoine : redistribution ou transmission
impots : tout le monde ou une partie de la population, plus de tranches ou moins
politique trangre: interventionniste ou indiffrence
Business : confiance ou controle
Service public : gnralisaton ou rationalisation
pouvoir : etatique ou rgional
sant : Priv ou public, mutuelle ou scu...
aide publique : confiance ou controle
tolrance : plutot pour ou contre les questions d'galit de droit LGBT / racisme, etc...

en 5 minutes tu vois a peu prs dans quelle direction ca part

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a une femme qui comme Melenchon a parl d'attentat avant les lections, mais ce qu'elle a dit et encore pire  :8O:  :
Une candidate RN parle d'un "attentat" pouvant booster Le Pen en 2022



> Sexprimant sur le score dcevant du parti lepniste, Brigitte Gazel lance: On na pas t lu parce que les Franais sont cons !. Et dajouter, sans filtre: Il faut vivre au jour le jour. Dici la prsidentielle, il y aura bien des attentats !. Ce qui revient  assumer publiquement quun drame serait le bienvenu pour pousser la candidature de Marine Le Pen en 2022.


Comme d'habitude Melenchon est nerv :



> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...57522773635074
> Maintenant le pompon ! Une RN avoue exactement ce pourquoi j'ai t accus de complotisme : linstrumentalisation des attentats par lextrme droite. Alors, les excuses des accusateurs c'est quand ?
> https://twitter.com/libe/status/1411996052857757699

----------


## ABCIWEB

> En gros, un programme pertinent, ca tient en 20 lignes.
> securit : + ou - de police
> immigration : + ou - d'ouverture, profil + ou - slectionn
> economie : ruissellement ou redistribution tatique
> cole : pour tous, ou pour les meilleurs
> patrimoine : redistribution ou transmission
> impots : tout le monde ou une partie de la population, plus de tranches ou moins
> politique trangre: interventionniste ou indiffrence
> Business : confiance ou controle
> ...


Oui c'est un bon dbut, il manque quand mme l'cologie, la lutte contre le rchauffement climatique dans ta liste, inquitant pour les gnrations futures... Aprs on ne peut pas non plus raisonner en termes on/off, tout est une histoire de dosage donc chaque rubrique mriterait quelques lignes d'explication, sinon une mme rponse peut amener  des politiques opposes. 

Par exemple si plus de police, on peut soit imaginer le retour d'une police de proximit qui avait fait ses preuves mais qui a t supprime par Sarkosy, soit plus de police uniquement rpressive sans politique de prvention. Et quand on parle des fminicides qui pourraient tre vits, quasiment tous les intervenants disent que c'est un manque de personnel juridique pour suivre les dossiers, si bien que plus de police ne sert  rien si les dossiers ne peuvent pas tre traits et suivis en temps "rel" par suffamment de magistrats.

Enfin bref, grosso modo je suis d'accord avec toi pour dire qu'un programme peut tre assez succin, mais pas trop quand mme. Cela dit on a mme pas ce minimum de renseignements aujourd'hui, on a rien du tout (sauf Mlenchon qui a dpos son programme), ce qui n'empche pas des sondages pour influencer l'opinion et dire qui serait le mieux plac avant mme que les lecteurs puissent se faire un ide relle de la politique de chacun d'entre eux ( part Macron qu'on a dj vu  l'oeuvre). 

Encore une fois, je ne demande pas un programme dtaill sur cinq cent pages, mais au moins le minimum qui permette de connatre les grandes orientations sur les sujets principaux, un peu comme tu as fait en dtaillant un peu plus chaque rubrique, mais mme a on ne l'a pas. Selon moi, chaque candidat devrait remplir ce mme questionnaire pour pouvoir se prsenter. Cela permettrait d'claircir le dbat politique et viterait dans une bonne mesure la course  l'homme providentiel, genre super hros qui a tous les droits et va sauver le monde, car a c'est de l'obscurantisme et cette figure hroque est trop facilement modelable par les mdia.

----------


## Gunny

> Encore une fois, je ne demande pas un programme dtaill sur cinq cent pages, mais au moins le minimum qui permette de connatre les grandes orientations sur les sujets principaux, un peu comme tu as fait en dtaillant un peu plus chaque rubrique, mais mme a on ne l'a pas. Selon moi, chaque candidat devrait remplir ce mme questionnaire pour pouvoir se prsenter. Cela permettrait d'claircir le dbat politique et viterait dans une bonne mesure *la course  l'homme providentiel, genre super hros qui a tous les droits et va sauver le monde*, car a c'est de l'obscurantisme et cette figure hroque est trop facilement modelable par les mdia.


Encore un argument pour la fin de la Vme Rpublique d'ailleurs.

----------


## pmithrandir

Honte a moi d'avoir oubli l'cologie... aie, la boulette  ::): 

L'ide d'un questionnaire est intressante. En gnral, les journalistes essaient de faire ce genre de classement simple avant la prsidentielle, mais ca reste une traduction non engageante pour le candidat.

Mais labsence de programme n'est pas innocente. En effet, les candidats s'adaptent trs fortement au contexte et senfermer dans un programme les mets en difficult autant pendant la campagne qu'aprs avoir t lu. C'est pour cela que selon moi, il vaut mieux parler de valeurs, et donner des exemples sur des sujets choisis, des justifications, des grandes lignes. a ressemble plus  la vrit et j'ai moins l'impression qu'on me joue du pipeau.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a une graphiste qui va se faire engueuler :
La France Insoumise illustre son programme rgalien avec un Marines amricain au lieu d'un militaire franais



> 


Il y a dj eu une histoire avec Sarkozy et une plage Grec et Macron avec des travailleurs pas Franais.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des dputs LFI qui pensent que la stratgie du gouvernement risque d'tre contre productive, si on veut inciter 100% des Franais  aller se faire vacciner tous les 6 mois, il faut s'y prendre diffremment.
PASS SANITAIRE: LES DPUTS INSOUMIS VEULENT SAISIR LE CONSEIL CONSTITUTIONNEL



> "Lunit du peuple de France et la confiance sont essentielles pour la lutte contre lpidmie", estiment les dputs LFI, mais "la socit de contrle dtruit cette confiance, divise et sera contre-productive", crivent-ils.
> 
> Selon eux, il existe "d'autres solutions pour convaincre nos concitoyens de se vacciner", des solutions qu'ils assurent vouloir dfendre lors du dbat de la loi sur le pass sanitaire  l'Assemble nationale.
> 
> "Il vaut mieux convaincre que contraindre, tout simplement parce qu'*on a affaire  un vaccin qui pourrait tre rgulirement appliqu* (...) donc si on veut entraner la socit a ne peut pas tre en donnant l'impression de la forcer" prcise Eric Coquerel, dput LFI de Seine-Saint-Denis, sur BFMTV.


=========
Jean-Luc Mlenchon avertit les Insoumis qui dfileraient contre le pass sanitaire



> Non, le vaccin librement consenti nest pas un apartheid. Sa diffusion, ce nest pas la Shoah, a poursuivi le chef de file de la France insoumise, en rfrence aux slogans aperus lors des rassemblements du 14 juillet. Nous ne gagnerons rien  des surenchres qui obscurcissent les esprits, tendent les relations entre les personnes et aggravent les conditions de tous les dbats, a-t-il ajout, prcisant que de son ct il mnera le combat dans lhmicycle.
> 
> Car le prsident du groupe LFI  lAssemble reste un farouche opposant aux annonces faites par Emmanuel Macron. *Nous sommes dans lautoritarisme*, le vaccin obligatoire semble tre une mesure disproportionne, a jug Jean-Luc Mlenchon, pointant un changement profond de notre manire de vivre et *une restriction considrable des liberts*.

----------


## fredoche

Et lui il est pas dans l'autoritarisme quand il avertit les insoumis

De toute faon ce mec est bien loin d'tre un grand dmocrate... au contraire.

Tous  leur faon de grands fans du grand frre communiste chinois :  Macron Mlenchon, mme combat

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et lui il est pas dans l'autoritarisme quand il avertit les insoumis


Non.
Le gars prvient juste qu'il ira manifester pour dfendre les liberts (mais absolument pas contre les vaccins).
Melenchon aimerait bien que 100% des Franais aient dj reu leur 3 doses, mais il faut que ce soit leur choix. Il veut donner envie aux gens d'aller se faire vacciner et il trouve que la stratgie d'LREM est contre productive.




> Tous  leur faon de grands fans du grand frre communiste chinois :  Macron Mlenchon, mme combat


Quoi ?
La Chine n'a plus rien de communiste, elle est capitaliste  fond.

Melenchon n'a jamais t communiste et les Franais communistes le dtestent car pour eux c'est un socialiste (pour les communistes il n'y a rien de pire que les socialistes).

Ah ben tiens a tombe bien, les communistes vont envoyer leur candidat :
Election prsidentielle 2022 : Mlenchon face au dfi des 500 signatures



> Priv du soutien des communistes, qui dfendront leurs couleurs en 2022, le candidat  insoumis  nest pas assur de rassembler les parrainages ncessaires pour se prsenter une troisime fois.

----------


## Ryu2000

a doit tre extrmement pnible d'tre un personnage public, il y a plein de gens qui viennent te faire chier et si tu les insultes y'a toujours un clampin quelque part pour filmer.  ::(: 
Ds que tu cries "connard", il y a des articles qui sortent, a doit tre l'enfer.
Jean-Luc Mlenchon, le Janus des temps modernes



> En lanant connard  un homme en juillet  Paris, le leader de La France insoumise a rvl un deuxime visage, loin de la srnit quil affiche dans sa campagne  la prsidentielle.


"Pte-lui la gueule !" Une vido de Jean-Luc Mlenchon trs agressif avec un passant fait polmique



> Le vidaste insiste. "Je ne veux pas connard ! Parce que je ne t'appartiens pas. Dgage." Puis encore  "Ce nest pas la peine de memmerder, tas compris", avant un franc "tu memmerdes". L'change trs tendu continue quand le dput lance  son collaborateur : "Pte-lui la gueule !"


Il faut beaucoup de patiences quand t'es un personnage public. Tu ne peux pas te promener tranquille sans te faire harceler. Ds que t'envoies chier quelqu'un a tourne sur les rseaux sociaux.

----------


## Mingolito

*"Pte-lui la GUEULE" : Quand MLENCHON s'emporte contre un passant*




Sur le fonds Mlenchon il a raison, rien ne l'oblige  accepter.
Sur la forme on voie quand mme que Mlenchon = Staline, mais a on le savait.

----------


## foetus

> Ds que tu cries "connard", il y a des articles qui sortent, a doit tre l'enfer.


C'est pire  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Bon ce n'est pas politique, mais il y a des paparazzis qui prennent des photos (*), les mange-m*rdes comme voici et gala les achtent pour faire des articles "la nouvelle conqute", "le nouveau couple", "le bisou vol" etc...
Alors que c'est juste 1 rendez-vous, 1 discussion. Il semble que c'tait Lorie qui en a parl dans les annes 2005-2007.
Et cela dtruit ton couple, ta vie de famille ("tu as vu maman dans la rue il y a des photos de papa avec 1 autre dame")


* en France, ce n'est pas comme aux tats-Unis, donc souvent planqu au tlobjectif.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et cela dtruit ton couple, ta vie de famille ("tu as vu maman dans la rue il y a des photos de papa avec 1 autre dame")


Oui ben c'est mrit, le gars n'avait rien  foutre avec une autre. L le problme c'est lui, ce n'est pas la clbrit.
Aprs il y a des gens tolrant, par exemple la femme de Benjamin Griveaux est rest, mme si elle sait que son mari s'est tap une petite jeune (il n'y a pas du y avoir que des changes de vidos entre les deux). On a vu les vidos qu'il a envoy, mais on a pas vu les vidos qu'elle a envoy, l on connait qu'un ct de l'histoire c'est dommage. On ne peut pas se faite d'opinion si on a pas les 2 cts de l'histoire.




> Bon ce n'est pas politique, mais il y a des paparazzis qui prennent des photos


Je ne pense pas que les paparazis suivent Melenchon, l le gars qui filmait c'est le gars qui provoquait Melenchon.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je trouve que c'est n'importe quoi :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon veut  fermer toutes les centrales  nuclaires



> Le prsident propose de mettre des centrales nuclaires partout, sous forme de mini-racteurs, a dclar, sans crainte dexagrer la volont prsidentielle, lhomme politique. Ils reprsentent une grave menace pour notre scurit, avec le drglement climatique. *Quand nous serons lus, nous fermerons toutes les centrales.*  Le leader de La France insoumise, qui fait l un lien curieux entre nergie nuclaire, sans effet sur leffet de serre, et drglement climatique, a par ailleurs jug possible la mise en application de cette mesure au cours dun quinquennat seulement.


On dirait qu'il veut juste dire l'inverse du pouvoir en place.
Il est bien gentil avec ces histoires d'nergies renouvelables, mais a n'a aucun sens, on ne peut pas se contenter de cette source (ou alors il va falloir s'habituer  vivre sans lectricit).

====
Certains politiciens disent que le nuclaire coute cher, mais gnralement une centrale nuclaire tourne pendant plus de 40 ans et elle produit de l'lectricit en permanence.
Il est certains qu'il couterait plus cher de produire autant d'lectricit avec des oliennes (les oliennes produisent peu et ne vivent pas 40 ans).

Tous ceux qui font une fixation sur le CO2 devraient soutenir le nuclaire, puisqu'aujourd'hui c'est la source d'nergie qui en produit le moins.

----------


## Gunny

> Le leader de La France insoumise, qui fait l un lien curieux entre nergie nuclaire, sans effet sur leffet de serre, et drglement climatique,


Ils le font vraiment exprs, quel foutage de gueule. Mlenchon dit que les centrales nuclaires sont en danger * cause* du rchauffement climatique, pas qu'elles le causent. 10 ans aprs Fukushima, c'est une vidence que les centrales nuclaires sont vulnrables face aux catastrophes naturelles. Catastrophes qui sont de plus en plus fortes, de plus en plus courantes et de moins en moins prvisibles. En d'autres termes, les standards de scurit pour lesquels les centrales ont t construites sont (potentiellement) obsoltes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ils le font vraiment exprs, quel foutage de gueule. Mlenchon dit que les centrales nuclaires sont en danger * cause* du rchauffement climatique, pas qu'elles le causent. 10 ans aprs Fukushima, c'est une vidence que les centrales nuclaires sont vulnrables face aux catastrophes naturelles. Catastrophes qui sont de plus en plus fortes, de plus en plus courantes et de moins en moins prvisibles. En d'autres termes, les standards de scurit pour lesquels les centrales ont t construites sont (potentiellement) obsoltes.


D'un autre cot, c'est "Le Point" !  ::mouarf::  Faut pas s'tonner.
Ce qui est plus tonnant, c'est ce lien de Ryu, lui qui fustige les mdias  longueur de posts, il propose des liens vers ces mmes mdias, sans une analyse, sans rien d'autre qu'un blanc-seing pour ceux-ci.  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> il propose des liens vers ces mmes mdias


Ben ouais parce qu'on ne peut pas me faire chier si je partage la propagande officielle.
J'essaie de citer les mdias comme Le Monde, Libration et toutes ces conneries le plus possible.
De cette manire aucun pauvre connard ne peut venir me faire chier  dire "nia nia nia complotisme" ils sont oblig de fermer leur grande gueule.
J'aime bien juste citer un article et n'ajouter aucun commentaire (a provoque quand mme des ractions ngatives, parce que pour certains l'important ce n'est pas l'ide, mais qui partage l'ide)

----------


## Ryu2000

J'aime bien Franois Ruffin, il fait des blagues :



> https://twitter.com/Francois_Ruffin/...92075272806415
> - Monsieur Ruffin, votre masque !
> - Excusez-moi, j'avais oubli qu'on tait pas  l'Elyse.


Il faut avoir la refrence ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

Mise en examen du dput LFI Lachaud : une manipulation pour pourrir ma campagne, selon Mlenchon



> C'est un exemple tout  fait typique des mthodes pourries qui sont utilises contre nous (....) Bastien Lachaud gagnait 1900 euros, il n'y a pas un euro de rab dans ses comptes personnels et l'association dont il tait l'employ a fait 6.000 euros de bnfices pour un budget de campagne de 11 millions, a ainsi affirm le patron des Insoumis. Selon lui, *on voit que c'est une manipulation et que c'est fait pour qu'on puisse montrer la photo de Bastien qui est mon ami*.


Ce genre de truc a arrivait en permanence au FN. Je trouve que c'est bon signe que LFI bnfice du mme traitement, a veut dire qu'il n'est pas protg par le systme.
Si on cherchait on trouverait les mmes manipulations chez tous les gros partis. C'est pas parce qu'ils ne se font pas prendre qu'ils sont innocents.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle : Jean-Luc Mlenchon demande une rforme express des parrainages



> Jean-Luc Mlenchon a cit la candidate LR, Valrie Pcresse, qui, lundi matin, a dvelopp la mme ide pour dfendre le droit d'Eric Zemmour, aussi en difficult affiche pour runir les prcieux ssames,  se prsenter. Le leader de LFI a mis en cause une rforme de 2016 pousse par Manuel Valls, alors Premier ministre, et qui dispose que le Conseil constitutionnel publie le nom des parrains au fur et  mesure.
> 
> "*Rtablissons l'anonymat des parrainages que Hollande et Valls avaient supprim dans le but d'exercer des pressions*", a-t-il lanc, estimant qu'il tait possible de passer une loi organique "avant le 27 janvier" pour le faire. Il a aussi sollicit un rendez-vous avec le prsident LR du Snat, Grard Larcher, "reprsentant des collectivits locales, pour qu'il fasse un appel, redise la rgle que le parrainage ne signifie pas soutien".


Quoi ?! Les parrainages ne sont pas anonymes, mais c'est n'importe quoi !

----------


## escartefigue

Les parrainages ne sont plus anonymes depuis trs longtemps, c'est Valry Giscard d'Estaing qui a propos cette rforme et elle a t applique ds l'lection prsidentielle de 1981.
 l'poque, la liste des parrainages tait visible uniquement au conseil constitutionnel, les journalistes pouvaient donc la consulter  loisir mais sans avoir le droit d'en prendre photo, ils notaient donc soigneusement les noms  la main  ::aie:: .
Depuis 2016, sur proposition du conseil constitutionnel et non pas du gouvernement ou du parlement, cette liste est devenue publique.

Un peu d'histoire ici :
https://presidentielle2017.conseil-c...ges/index.html

----------


## virginieh

> Prsidentielle : Jean-Luc Mlenchon demande une rforme express des parrainages
> 
> 
> Quoi ?! Les parrainages ne sont pas anonymes, mais c'est n'importe quoi !


Je trouve que c'est normal, les lus sont des reprsentants. A ce titre je trouve normal que leurs votes, parrainages et autre expressions de leur rle de reprsentant soient publics.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Prsidentielle : Jean-Luc Mlenchon demande une rforme express des parrainages
> 
> 
> Quoi ?! Les parrainages ne sont pas anonymes, mais c'est n'importe quoi !


En quoi est-ce un scandale ? Les personnes parrainant les candidats, sont, si je ne me trompe pas, des lus de la Rpublique. De ce fait, ils doivent des comptes  leurs lecteurs. 
Si tu votes pour un Maire, par exemple, et que celui-ci te doit pas ses actes pendant son mandat, tu ne revotes pas pour lui. Et, parmi ces actes, il y a le parrainage de candidats. Si le Maire que tu as lu parraine un candidat oppos  tes valeurs, tu dois pouvoir dcider de re-voter pour lui ou non. Ce parrainage peut n'avoir aucun intrt pour toi, mais en avoir pour d'autres. Je trouve cela tout  fait normal que les dcisions et choix d'un lu, qui concernent son mandat (ces choix personnels et privs ne sont pas concerns - et encore, a se discute), soient publics.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'avais crits un truc, mais je l'ai perdu.
Il doit y avoir moyen de trouver un meilleur systme.

En gros je suis d'accord avec Philippe Poutou sur ce point :
Prsidentielle 2022. Et si les parrainages dlus ntaient plus obligatoires pour se prsenter ?



> En France, le dispositif actuel est souvent critiqu, notamment par les petites formations politiques. *En 2017, le candidat du Nouveau parti anticapitaliste (NPA) Philippe Poutou, qualifi de justesse pour le premier tour, avait estim le systme de parrainage  anti-dmocratique . Cest  un filtre qui menace dempcher des partis comme le ntre dtre prsents  cette lection , avait-il indiqu auprs de nos confrres de Franceinfo. Le candidat proposait de remplacer le dispositif par un  parrainage citoyen .*
> 
> Plusieurs rformes ont dj t proposes. Sans succs. Le comit de rflexion et de proposition sur la modernisation et le rquilibrage des institutions, prsid par douard Balladur en 2007, proposait par exemple de modifier le systme de parrainages et de le remplacer par un collge denviron 100 000 lus (soit plus du double du nombre actuel). Chacun de ces lus aurait pu dire qui ils souhaitaient voir se prsenter et seuls les candidats atteignant un certain seuil auraient pu se prsenter.
> 
> En 2012, la commission de rnovation et de dontologie de la vie publique, prside par Lionel Jospin, avait soumis lide de mettre en place un parrainage citoyen. Seuls les candidats ayant obtenu un minimum de 150 000 parrainages de citoyens auraient pu se prsenter.
> 
> Plus rcemment, une proposition de loi organique dpose en octobre 2020 et prsente par plusieurs membres du groupe la France insoumise proposait dinstaurer une procdure de parrainage de citoyen en plus du parrainage par les lus.  Cette proposition de loi organique vise  modifier le systme de parrainages qui conditionne laccs  la candidature  llection prsidentielle. Elle ne remet pas en cause le principe dun filtre pour participer  llection. Mais elle propose que ce filtre soit confi directement aux citoyens au mme titre quaux lus , peut-on lire dans la prsentation du texte.

----------


## halaster08

> Si le Maire que tu as lu parraine un candidat oppos  tes valeurs, tu dois pouvoir dcider de re-voter pour lui ou non.


Parrainage ne veut pas dire soutien, personnellement je trouve Zemmour et ses ides particulirement insupportable, mais  mon grand regret des gens veulent voter pour lui, du coup il devrait avoir ses signatures.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parrainage ne veut pas dire soutien, personnellement je trouve Zemmour et ses ides particulirement insupportable, mais  mon grand regret des gens veulent voter pour lui, du coup il devrait avoir ses signatures.


Je ne dis pas le contraire. Je dis que les gens qui ont lu un Maire, on le droit de savoir s'il a choisi (en leurs noms, finalement) de parrainer Zemmour, Macron, Pecrresse, ... a ne signifie pas qu'ils ne re-voteront pas pour lui, mais, au moins ils peuvent lui demander de s'expliquer sur ce parrainage.
Comme tu dis, ce peut tre un simple acte dmocratique pour que tous les candidats aient le droit de se prsenter, ou un vrai soutien, voire un engagement.  lui d'assumer ses dcisions.

----------


## pmithrandir

Jon, si tout le monde avait une conscience politique... oui
Mais  l'vidence la plupart des gens confondront parrainage et soutien.

Je trouve que pouvoir justifier d'un minimum de N citoyen est plus pertinent.
Je mettrais ce N  300 000 personnes pour ma part. Ca reprsente 1% du corps lectoral.

Si tu ne vise pas de faire 4-5%, je ne vois pas ce que tu fais la. Du coup, demander 1%, a parait pas hors de porte, surtout avec les moyens d'aujourd'hui.

Ca aurait entre autre l'avantage de filtrer sur un critre plus pertinent qu'aujourd'hui. On viterait les guignols, et les candidatures qui ne servent  rien.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Jon, si tout le monde avait une conscience politique... oui
> Mais  l'vidence la plupart des gens confondront parrainage et soutien.
> 
> Je trouve que pouvoir justifier d'un minimum de N citoyen est plus pertinent.
> Je mettrais ce N  300 000 personnes pour ma part. Ca reprsente 1% du corps lectoral.
> 
> Si tu ne vise pas de faire 4-5%, je ne vois pas ce que tu fais la. Du coup, demander 1%, a parait pas hors de porte, surtout avec les moyens d'aujourd'hui.
> 
> Ca aurait entre autre l'avantage de filtrer sur un critre plus pertinent qu'aujourd'hui. On viterait les guignols, et les candidatures qui ne servent  rien.


Ha mais, je ne dis pas le contraire. Je pense mme que ce serait une bonne solution. Mais, la question de dpart tait sur l'anonymat des signatures dans le cadre actuel. Pas de proposer une autre solution.
Pas de problme avec ta solution, qui pourrait aisment tre mis en place avec les moyens de communications actuelles et anciennes (on peut imaginer des dmarchages sur les marchs, ... C'est bien ce qui se fait pour distribuer des tracts).

----------


## pmithrandir

je rebondissais sur le message de ryu
Dsol ce n'tait pas trs clair.

----------


## Gunny

Je me posais justement la question de qui peut signer :



> La liste reprsentait quelque *42 000 lus* en 2017. Elle a t actualise en dernier lieu,  la marge, par la loi organique du 29 mars 2021 portant diverses mesures relatives  llection du Prsident de la Rpublique. Sont habilits  prsenter un candidat :
> 
>     les dputs, les snateurs et les reprsentants franais au Parlement europen ;
>     les maires (maires, maires dlgus des communes dlgues et des communes associes, maires des arrondissements de Paris, de Lyon et de Marseille) ;
>     les prsidents des organes dlibrants des mtropoles, des communauts urbaines, des communauts dagglomration, les prsidents des communauts de communes ;
>     les conseillers de Paris et de la mtropole de Lyon ;
>     les conseillers dpartementaux et rgionaux ;
>     les conseillers territoriaux de Saint-Barthlemy, de Saint-Martin et de Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon ;
>     les membres lus des assembles de Corse, de Guyane, de Martinique, de la Polynsie franaise, des Assembles de province de la Nouvelle-Caldonie et de lassemble territoriale de Wallis-et-Futuna ;
> ...


source : https://www.vie-publique.fr/eclairag...500-signatures

Donc voil, 500 signatures sur 42 000 lus a fait... 1.2%. Si vous pouvez convaincre 1.2% des lus de la rpublique de signer, vous pouvez vous prsenter.

----------


## Franois M.

> Donc voil, 500 signatures sur 42 000 lus a fait... 1.2%. Si vous pouvez convaincre 1.2% des lus de la rpublique de signer, vous pouvez vous prsenter.


Pas suffisant; il y a aussi des conditions de rpartition territoriale : il faut que les 500 signatures viennent de 30 dpartements diffrents et un dpartement donn ne peut pas en fournir plus de 50.

----------


## Gunny

> Pas suffisant; il y a aussi des conditions de rpartition territoriale : il faut que les 500 signatures viennent de 30 dpartements diffrents et un dpartement donn ne peut pas en fournir plus de 50.


Oui tout  fait, de plus un lu ne peut parrainer qu'un seul candidat (et si ce candidat se retire aprs l'obtention du parrainage, l'lu ne peut plus parrainer quelqu'un d'autre).

----------


## Ryu2000

L'histoire du financement de la campagne LFI revient :
Comptes de campagne de Mlenchon en 2017 : le rapport qui accable Sophia Chikirou



> Sophia Chikirou russira-t-elle  chapper  une mise en examen ? La dpute de Paris, lue  lAssemble nationale en juin dernier sous les couleurs de la Nouvelle Union populaire cologique et sociale (Nupes) et trs proche de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, devrait tre *convoque dans les semaines  venir par la justice, qui la souponne descroquerie aggrave.* Un dlit passible de sept ans demprisonnement et 750 000 euros damende. En cause : son rle dans le financement de la campagne prsidentielle du leader des insoumis en 2017, qui fait lobjet dune information judiciaire dans laquelle plusieurs personnes sont dj mises en examen (voir encadr).
> 
> Sophia Chikirou en a t lune des prestataires les plus importantes avec sa socit de communication, Mediascop (rebaptise LInternationale en 2019), ayant factur plus de 1,16 million deuros de prestations commerciales lors de cette priode lectorale. Selon son compte officiel, la campagne de Jean-Luc Mlenchon en 2017 a cot 10,67 millions deuros, dont lEtat a rembours 6,03 millions en vertu de la lgislation sur le financement de la vie politique.


Si il y avait une dissolution de l'assemble prochainement, les mdias pourraient ternir l'image du parti.

----------


## pmithrandir

> L'histoire du financement de la campagne LFI revient :
> Comptes de campagne de Mlenchon en 2017 : le rapport qui accable Sophia Chikirou
> 
> 
> Si il y avait une dissolution de l'assemble prochainement, les mdias pourraient ternir l'image du parti.


T'inquite ils se dbrouillent trs bien tout seul...

----------


## Bubu017

> L'histoire du financement de la campagne LFI revient :
> Comptes de campagne de Mlenchon en 2017 : le rapport qui accable Sophia Chikirou
> 
> 
> Si il y avait une dissolution de l'assemble prochainement, les mdias pourraient ternir l'image du parti.


Si tout a est vrai, ils feraient juste leur boulot comme ils ont pu le faire avec d'autres partis.

----------

